# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Пьесы (постановки) и театральные представления

## Иника

*КУРОЧКА РЯБА*
Пьеса в одном действии, двух картинах

Действующие лица ВЕДУЩИЙ.  БАБА. ДЕД. РЯБА. МЫШКА.

Картина первая на авансцену выходит ведущий.
Ведущий. Ни в каком далеком царстве, 
Тридесятом государстве — Дело было на Руси...     
Стариков про то спроси.
Открывается занавес. На сцене декорация комнаты — стол, около стола стоит лавка, рядом  — большая корзина. На лавке сидят Дед и Баба. Курочка Ряба ходит по комнате, кудахчет.
Дед и Баба.	Жили-были...
Баба.	...Дед
Дед.	...и Баба
Ряба.	...вместе с курочкою Рябой.
Баба.	Баба курочку любила,
	Рябу зернами кормила.
Дед- (Обращается к курочке Рябе.) На! Поклюй-ка, Рябушка, 
Ты из рук у бабушки! Ряба клюет из рук зерна.
Приносил я ей напиться Родниковую водицу.
 (Обращается  к курочке Рябе.)
На!  Водицы-то  испей  — Сердцу  будет  веселей!
Ряба подходит к Деду, пьет воду.
Ряба (поет).  Я живу в тепле и ласке.
Ну не жизнь,  а просто сказка!
А за добрые дела каждый день я им несла
Яйца свежие к обеду
И кормила Бабу с Дедом.
А уж нынче удружу:
Я им чудо покажу!
Ряба садится на корзину, громко кудахчет, затем встает и отходит.
Ко-ко-ко! Ко-ко-ко! Чудо делать нелегко. 
Ну да я смогла, Золото снесла!
Картина вторая .Декорация та же.
Дед заглядывает в корзинку, вынимает яркое блестящее золотое яйцо.
Поворачивает его в руках, любуется.
Дед (удивленно восклицает). Что за чудо? Глянь-ка, Баба!
Баба подходит к Деду, тоже рассматривает удивительное яйцо, всплеснув руками, ахает, охает.
Баба (удивленно). Ой! Снесла яичко Ряба 
Золотое на обед.
(Берет яйцо и подает Деду.)
На-ка, вот! Разбей-ка, Дед!
В это время на сцену тихо выходит Мышка и, прячась за корзиной, прислушивается к разговору Деда и Бабы.
Дед берет яйцо, стучит по нему ложкой.
Дед- Постучу легонько ложкой По яичку я немножко...
(Размышляет вслух, почесывая затылок.) Не разбил... Ударю с силой.
(Разочарованно.) Ну никак... не тут-то было...
Баба.  Тут, видать, нужна смекалка:
Вот возьму я с полки скалку, Изо всей ударю силы.
(Удивленно.) Что за диво?! Не разбила...
Кладет яйцо на стол. Из-за корзины вылезает Мышка.
Мышка (поет). В темном подполе в избушке
Скучно Мышке жить, Норушке.
Вот и вышла погулять, Хлебных крошек поискать.
(Подходит к столу и забирается сначала на лавку, а затем на стол.)
Знаю, невелик мой ростик, Но зато — длиннющий хвостик. 
По столу хвостом махну — Живо на пол все стряхну.
(Машет хвостом, яйцо падает и разбивается.)
Что хотели, то случилось, — Вот яичко и разбилось.
(Обращается к Деду.)
Отчего ж ты плачешь, Дед?
Дед (всхлипывая). Ты разбила мой обед.
(Дед продолжает всхлипывать. Баба тоже . плачет.)
Мышка (удивленно). Надо же! И Баба плачет...
Ряба громко кудахчет.
Дед (обращается к Бабе). Что там Рябушка кудахчет?
Ряба.  Полно плакать! Это горе позабудете вы вскоре. 
Угости-ка, лучше, Баба, Ты зерном отборным Рябу.
Принеси-ка, Дед, напиться Родниковую водицу.
Дед и Баба перестают плакать.
Баба.  Убедила бабушку. Вот те зерна, Рябушка!
Ряба подходит к Бабе, клюет из ее рук зерна.
Дед.  Трудно тут не согласиться. На, дружок, испей водицы!
Ряба подходит к Деду, пьет воду. Садится на корзину, кудахчет, затем слезает, достает простое яйцо и с поклоном протягивает Деду и Бабе.
Ряба.  Куд-кудах! Вот вам простое! Ну зачем вам золотое?! Кушай, Баба! Кушай, Дед! И живите много лет!
Баба. Впрямь,  не надо золотого. Лучше нет яйца простого. 
Вот спасибо, Рябушка, И поклон от бабушки. (Кланяется Рябе.)
Дед. Краше нет яйца к обеду! Что ж, спасибо и от Деда.
(Кланяется Рябе в пояс, берет у нее яйцо и кладет на стол.)
Ой, кормилица ты наша. (Обращается к Бабе.) Ну давай-ка, Бабка, спляшем!
Занавес.

----------

Vassa (16.12.2018)

----------


## Иника

*МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ*
Пьеса в одном действии, двух картинах
Действующие лица ВЕДУЩИЙ. МАША. ДЕД. МЕДВЕДЬ. БАБА. ПЕРВАЯ СОБАКА. ВТОРАЯ СОБАКА.

Картина первая Сцена затемнена. На авансцену выходит ведущий.
Ведущий.  Дед Иван да Бабка Даша Жили вместе с внучкой Машей, 
Доброй, умной и послушной. 
Как-то раз пришли подружки, 
В лес зеленый стали звать: Грибы-ягоды сбирать.
Зажигается яркий свет. Перед занавесом на авансцене декорация деревенского дома. Около ворот стоят Дед, Баба и Маша.
За сценой раздаются голоса подруг:
«Маша! Машенька!».
Маша.  Отпустите, Баба с Дедом! Я вернусь домой к обеду. 
Погуляю лишь в лесу, грибов-ягод принесу.
Дед.  Ладно, Машенька, ступай.
Баба.  Только, чур, не отставай
Ты от девочек-подруг, Чтоб не заблудиться вдруг.
Маша уходит за занавес. Занавес открывается. На сцене декорация: лес, избушка Медведя.
Ведущий.  Вот  пришли  подружки   в  лес, А в лесу полно чудес. 
Маша бегала,  резвилась 
Да отстала, заблудилась.
Маша идет по лесу, оглядывается, кричит: «Ay! Ay!»
Маша.  Не найти домой дорожки. Страшно мне. Устали ножки.
(Увидела избушку.)
Ой! Гляди-ка, на опушке 
Очень ладная избушка.
(Подходит к избушке.)
Кто живет в избушке этой? Постучу-ка... (Стучит.) Нет ответа. 
(Снова стучит, прислушивается.)
Тук-тук-тук!.. Опять молчок, Дома лишь один сверчок.
Ведущий.     А в избушке жил Медведь. Дверь забыл он запереть.
Маша легонько толкает дверь, она открывается.
Маша (задумчиво). К дому долгая дорога... Отдохну-ка здесь немного.
(Входит в избушку.)
Ведущий.     В избу Машенька вошла И на лавку прилегла. 
Вечером пришел Медведь, Стал от радости реветь...                      
Входит Медведь, замечает девочку, лежащую на лавке, гладит ее. Маша просыпается и садится.
Медведь.  Одному в избушке скучно.
Будешь,  Маша,  мне подружкой. Мы теперь с тобой вдвоем
Очень славно заживем. Я малиной угощу, Но домой не отпущу.
Медведь протягивает Маше корзинку с ягодами;
Маша испуганно отодвигается от него, всхлипывает, трет глаза.
Ведущий.     Маша очень огорчилась, Испугалась, прослезилась.
Маша (огорченно). Что ж поделать!? Хоть не рада, Жить в лесной избушке надо!
Медведь.      Будь хозяйкой в доме, Маша! Прибери, свари мне кашу, Отдохнуть приляг в кровать. Только, чур,  не убегать! 
От меня не убегают. А сбежишь — тебя поймаю, 
Рассержусь тогда совсем, Догоню — и сразу съем!
Медведь выходит из дома, Маша стряпает пирожки, ставит в печь, в задумчивости садится на лавку.
Ведущий.     Бедной Маше страшно очень, Жить в лесу она не хочет. 
Стала думать и гадать, Как бы ей домой удрать.
Маша вскакивает с лавки и хлопает т ладоши.
 Маша (радостно). Ай да Маша, молодец! Догадалась наконец!
Маша вносит в избу большую корзину, прячет ее под стол, зовет Медведя, он входит, садится за стол. Маша угощает его пирогами. 
Маша (лукаво). Милый Миша! Будь мне другом, 
Окажи ты мне услугу:             
Пирожки снеси к обеду Ты в деревню Бабке с Дедом. 
Но гляди,  приятель Миша, Прослежу сама  я  с  крыши, 
Уговор  у  нас  таков: Сам  не ешь ты  пирожков!
Медведь.      Как тебе не услужить, Коли обещал дружить?! 
Я корзинку лишь найду И тотчас назад приду.
Медведь выходит, Маша достает из-под стола корзину, забирается в нее и кладет сверху пирожки. 
Ведущий.  Лишь из горницы он вышел, Наша Маша не на крыше,                   
А в корзине притаилась, Пирожками принакрылась.
 Возвращается Медведь с пустой корзиной; увидев корзину с пирожками, ставит на пол свою пустую и берет полную.
В дом Медведь вернулся снова.
Медведь (удивленно). Глянь! Корзина уж готова... 
В путь пора,  коль слово дал!
Медведь взваливает корзину на плечи и выходит.
Ведущий.    И к деревне зашагал. 
Избушка Медведя прикрывается занавесом.
Картина вторая
Декорации: дом Маши. 
Ведущий. Шел Потапыч, притомился, У пенька остановился. 
Медведь.      Сяду, что ли, на пенек, Съем румяный пирожок! 
Ведущий.     Вдруг он слышит голос Маши. 
Маша (выглядывая из корзинки). Вот лентяй! Шагай-ка дальше.
Сесть не вздумай на пенек, Есть румяный пирожок!
Ведущий.      Мишка  вздрогнул,  оглянулся, О пенек  чуть не  споткнулся.
Медведь  (удивленно озираясь).Ох,  глазаста эта Маша! 
Знать, идти придется дальше. Высоко, видать, сидит — Далеко она глядит.
(Медведь идет дальше.)
Ведущий.     Прошагал еще немного.
Медведь (подходя к другому пеньку). Ох-ох-ох...  Устали ноги. До чего ж хорош пенек... Сяду, съем-ка пирожок! Маше тут не углядеть...
Маша. Ошибаешься, Медведь. Все я вижу, все я слышу! 
И не вздумай даже, Миша, Ты садиться на пенек, Есть румяный пирожок!
Ведущий.     Мишка очень удивился, У пенька остановился.
Медведь.      Где же девочка сидит, Что далёко так глядит? 
Эта Маша — всех хитрей! Побегу-ка поскорей!
Открывается часть занавеса, за которой декорация дома Маши. Медведь подходит к дому, ставит корзину на землю, вытирает лоб.
Уф!.. Закончена работа... Вот он дом, а вот ворота.
(Стучит в ворота.)
Кто тут в доме? Отпирайте И гостинцы принимайте. 
Пирожки прислала Маша, Дорогая внучка ваша.
На стук с громким лаем выбегают собаки, нападают на Медведя.
Первая  собака. Двор хозяйские собаки 
Защитить готовы в драке От непрошенных гостей.
Вторая собака. Вот уж мы тебя, злодей!
Собаки дружно лают, Медведь машет на них лапами, отбиваясь, затем убегает, оставив корзину на месте. Собаки бегут за ним.
Ведущий.     Грозный лай собак услышав, Не на шутку струсил Миша. 
Уж куда ему во двор — В лес удрал во весь опор.
Бабка.         Отвори-ка, Дед,  ворота: Гостя поглядеть охота.
Дед открывает ворота, выглядывает, замечает корзину.
Дед (удивленно).  Тут корзинка, но не наша...
(Заглядывает в корзину, радостно восклицает.)
А в корзинке — внучка Маша!
Маша вылезает из корзины и обнимается с Бабой и Дедом.
Маша.  Я смекалку проявила И Медведя обхитрила.
 Воротилася домой Да с корзинкой не пустой.
(Достает пирожки, угощает стариков.)
Пирожки в моей корзинке С всевозможною начинкой. 
Кушай, Баба! Кушай, Дед! Славным будет наш обед!               
Занавес.

*ЛИСА, ЗАЯЦ И ПЕТУХ*
Пьеса в одном действии, двух картинах
Действующие лица ВЕДУЩИЙ. ЛИСА. ЗАЯЦ.
ПЕРВАЯ СОБАКА. ВТОРАЯ СОБАКА. МЕДВЕДЬ. ПЕТУХ.

Картина первая
На сцене две избушки; из окошка лубяной
выглядывает Заяц, из окошка ледяной — Лиса; между дворами —  забор с калиткой.
Ведущий.  У лесочка на опушке В лубяной своей избушке
Мирно Заяц жил Косой Рядом с рыжею Лисой. 
Но ленивая Лисица Не желала потрудиться —
Дом построить лубяной, А вселилась в ледяной. 
Да надумала дразниться.
Лиса.   Хороша моя светлица, А твоя — тесна, темна,
Над землей едва видна.
Заяц.  Что с избушкой станет летом?
Призадумайся об этом... По весне растает лед — Кто тебя к себе возьмет?
Ведущий.   Вот весною лед растаял, Ледяной избы не стало... 
Стала хитрая Лисица К Заюшке на двор проситься.
Лиса подходит  к калитке,  стучит. 
Лиса.    Ты  прости  уж,  сделай  милость!
Заяц.   Не пущу:  зачем дразнилась?
(Задумывается, махнув лапой, добродушно улыбается.)
Ну да ладно! Не до ссор... Проходи, Лиса, на двор!
Лиса проходит в калитку, садится во дворе.
Ведущий.   Без избушки сыро,  плохо... Принялась Лисица охать.
 Ночь промаялась без сна — Зайца просит вновь она.
Лиса, охая, приближается к крыльцу, говорит заискивающим голосом.
Лиса.   Ты пусти хоть на крылечко...
Много ль надо мне местечка? Добрый Заинька,  прости, 
Пожалей меня, пусти!
Заяц (из окошка). Надо Лисоньку пустить, Чаем сладким угостить.
Заяц выходит на крыльцо, протягивает Лисе кружку чая; Лиса пьет чай, затем устраивается на крылечке.
Ведущий.  Третий день настал. Лисица В двери к Зайчику стучится.
Лиса.  Я озябла на крылечке. Мне б на лавку, ближе к печке.
Ты за старое прости, В избу Лисоньку впусти.
Заяц открывает дверь, Лиса входит в избу и садится возле двери.
Ведущий.  На четвертый день опять Стала к Зайцу приставать 
С тихой, ласковою речью.
Лиса осторожно, мелкими шажками приближается к Зайцу и робко просит:
Лиса. Заинька,  пусти  на печку...
Заяц (обращается к залу). Как тут ей не уступить?!
(Лисе.) Полезай уж, так и быть! Лиса залезает па печку.
Ведущий. Заяц, доброе сердечко, Рыжую пустил на печку. 
День-другой прошел. Лисица 
Вдруг затеяла браниться.
Лиса (с печи громко, вызывающе). Не желаю жить с тобой! 
Убирайся вон, Косой!
Лиса бросает Зайцу узелок с вещами; Заяц выходит из дома, садится поодаль и плачет.
Ведущий. И Зайчишку прогнала, Узелок лишь отдала. 
Сел Зайчишка на опушке И, прижав от страха ушки, 
Начал горько-горько плакать...
Появляются две собаки, подходят к Зайцу.
Подошли к нему собаки.
Первая собака. Тяф, тяф, тяф! О чем ты плачешь? Почему, дружок, не скачешь?
Вторая собака. Расскажи нам, сделай милость, Что с тобою приключилось?
Заяц (продолжая всхлипывать). Жил я в лубяной избушке 
Здесь, на этой вот опушке, А Лисица — в ледяной. Как растаял лед весной, Жить ко мне она пришла Да меня же прогнала.
Первая собака. Полно, слез не лей ты море!
Вторая  собака. Твоему  поможем  горю!
Собаки подходят к избушке.
Хором.  Тяф, тяф, тяф! А ну, Лиса, Убирайся вон в леса!
Ведущий.  А Лисица им с печи Громким голосом кричит:
Лиса.     Вот как выскочу сейчас,
Вот как выпрыгну на вас. Если не хотите драки, Убирайтесь вон, собаки!
Собаки, испуганно потявкивая, убегают.
Ведущий.     Тут собаки хвост поджали И с испугу убежали.
Заяц опять начинает плакать. К нему вразвалочку приближается Медведь.
Снова Заяц горько плачет, По пригорочкам не скачет. 
Подошел к нему Медведь.
Медведь (добродушно). Полно, Заинька, реветь!
Ты ответь мне, сделай милость, Что за горе приключилось?
Заяц.      Как не плакать, дедушка, Дедушка-Медведушка? 
Жил я в лубяной избушке Здесь, на этой вот опушке, 
А Лисица — в ледяной.
 Как растаял лед весной, Жить ко мне она пришла Да меня же прогнала.
Медведь.      Не горюй, дружок! Лису 
Я заставлю жить в лесу.
Заяц. Да ее собаки гнали, Гнали-гнали — не прогнали.
(Показывает в сторону, куда убежали собаки) 
Вон бегут они вдали, Еле ноги унесли...
Медведь  подходит к избушке, рычит.
Ведущий.     Мишка грозно зарычал, Во весь голос закричал:
Медведь.      Ну-ка, рыжая Лиса, Вон ступай в свои леса!
Ведущий.     А Лиса ему с печи громким голосом кричит:
Лиса.           Вот как выскочу сейчас —Искры полетят из глаз! 
Убирайся сам, Медведь, На меня не смей реветь!
Медведь (удивленно трясет головой).Стыд какой! Нехорошо! Тьфу!
(Плюет, сердито машет лапой, уходит.) 
Ведущий.     Мишка плюнул и ушел...
Картина вторая
Появляется Петух с косой, подходит к плачущему Зайцу.
Ведущий.     Вот идет Петух с косой. Петух.Плачешь ты о чем, Косой?
Заяц. Жил я в лубяной избушке Здесь, на этой вот опушке,
 А Лисица — в ледяной. Как растаял лед весной,
 Жить ко мне она пришла Да меня же прогнала.
Петух (уверенно, весело). Не горюй, приятель!
 Вскоре Твоему поможем горю! Покажу Лисе косу — Живо выгоню Лису!
Заяц (всхлипывая). Да ее собаки гнали, но с испугу убежали.
Гнал  и сам  Медведь  недавно... Ты не справишься  подавно!
Петух направляется   к  избушке.
Петух.  Поглядим!
Ведущий.     Петух к избушке, Что стояла на опушке, Подошел... 
Пошла потеха! Стало рыжей не до смеха...
Петух.          Ку-ка-ре-ку! Вон,   Лиса!
Убирайся прочь в   леса! Вот возьму косу на плечи... Я иду Лису посечи!
Лиса (испуганно).Что ты,  Петя,  не   спеши! Мне одеться разреши!
Петух.          Прекрати пустые  речи! Прочь пошла, плутовка, с печи!
Лиса прыгает с печи и стремглав убегает.
Ведущий.     Ох и струсила Лиса... Прыг с печи — да и в леса
Припустила во весь дух: Напугал ее Петух.
С той поры Зайчишка с Петей —Лучшие друзья на свете.
На лесной живут   опушке В лубяной своей избушке.
И теперь из самовара Чай морковный пьют на пару,
Сушки-пряники жуют, Веселятся и поют...
Заяц и Петух (поют песенку и танцуют). 
Убежала Рыжая, Рыжая-бесстыжая! Хи-хи-хи! Ха-ха-ха! Испугалась Петуха! Хи-хи-хи! Ха-ха-ха! Испугалась Петуха!
Занавес.

Веду театральный кружок в садике ( обязаны вести все специалисты на добровольной основе в принудительном порядке) поэтому есть разные сказки и инсценировки. Если нужны - сообщите. Буду рада помочь!

----------

BROOKSE (10.09.2018), Rinat.40 (02.02.2020)

----------


## Иника

*ПЕТУШОК И БОБОВОЕ ЗЕРНЫШКО* - Пьеса в одном действии, двух картинах

Действующие лица
ВЕДУЩИЙ. ПЕСТРУШКА. ПЕТУШОК. СВИНЬЯ ХАВРОНЬЯ.
ХОЗЯЙКА АЛЕНКА. БУРЕНКА. ХОЗЯИН. КУЗНЕЦ.

Картина первая
На сцене — декорация деревенского двора. 
Ведущий.     Жили-были  петушок Петя — Красный Гребешок 
С мудрой курочкой Пеструшкой На дворе хозяйском дружно. 
Молвит курочка Пеструшка:
Пеструшка. Милый Петенька, послушай, Я гуляла в  огороде И слыхала,   что в народе Говорят: мол, поспешишь — Всех на свете насмешишь. 
Так что, Петя, не балуй, Потихоньку  зерна клюй.
Угощает Петушка зернами. Петушок быстро клюет зерна, давится и падает. 
Ведущий.     Но Петух поторопился, Ел бобы да  подавился...
(Подходит к Петушку, окликает: «Петя! Петя!»)
Вот лежит он и не дышит, Словно неживой: не слышит,
 Не кричит,   не шелохнется... А Хавроньюшка смеется...
Хавронья (указывая на Петушка, ехидно смеется). Ха-ха-ха! Доторопился До того, что подавился!
Пеструшка  (строго). Прекрати,   Хавронья,  смех! 
Над  бедой  смеяться  грех. Тут нельзя стоять в сторонке. 
Побегу-ка я к Аленке.
(Подбегает к Хозяйке, хлопает крыльями, беспокойно кудахчет.)
Куд-куда,  куд-куда! С Петушком стряслась беда: Подавился зернышком. Масла дай, Аленушка: Смажу Пете горлышко — И проскочит зернышко.
Аленка.  Ты беги скорей к Буренке, Молочка пусть даст Аленке,
 Вмиг собью я маслица, Петя наш поправится!
Пеструшка направляется к Буренке.
Пеструшка. Дай, голубушка Буренка, Молочка скорей Аленке.
 И собьет Аленушка Масла —  смазать горлышко: 
Петя наш поторопился И бобами подавился.
Буренка.      Му-у! Помочь я буду рада. Съесть для этого мне надо 
Свежей травки два пучка — Дам тогда я молочка. 
Ты к Хозяину ступай, Просьбу эту передай!
Пеструшка подбегает к Хозяину, сидящему на лавке.
Пеструшка. Полно отдыхать на лавке! Дай скорей Буренке травки.
Даст тогда Буренушка Молочка Аленушке.
И собьет Аленушка Масла — смазать горлышко:
Петя наш поторопился И бобами подавился.
Хозяин. Я бы дал, да чем косить? К Кузнецу ступай. Проси 
Дать  хорошую  косу  — Мигом травки принесу.
Пеструшка подбегает к Кузнецу.
Пеструшка. Дай ты мне, Кузнец, косу, Я Хозяину снесу. 
Встанет мой Хозяин с лавки И накосит свежей травки. 
Травку даст Буренушке, 
А она Аленушке Молока кувшинчик даст. 
Маслица собьет тотчасДобрая  Аленушка, ; Смазать Пете горлышко:
Петя наш поторопился И бобами подавился.
Кузнец достает косу.
Картина вторая
Ведущий.  Добрым был цыган-кузнец, Всё уладил наконец.
Кузнец.  Я Хозяину косу Самолично отнесу.
(Подходит к Хозяину, протягивает косу.)
Нет косы острее! Накоси быстрее Травки для Буренушки.
Пусть она Аленушке Молока кувшинчик даст.
Маслица собьет тотчас Добрая Аленушка, 
Смазать Пете горлышко: Петушок поторопился И бобами подавился.
Хозяин берет косу, уходит и очень скоро
возвращается с травой. 
Ведущий. Вот спасибо Кузнецу: Сказка близится к концу. 
У Хозяина коса Сотворила чудеса. 
Ею травки накосил И Буренку угостил.
 (Тут же сразу для Аленки Молочка дала Буренка.
 Буренка протягивает кувшин с молоком.
Буренка.       На,  Пеструшка! Поскорей Отнеси, да не разлей.
Пеструшка берет кувшин, бежит к Аленке. 
Пеструшка  (торопливо).Как перевести мне дух.... Помирает мой Петух. Сбей, Аленка, маслица — Может быть, поправится.
Аленка быстро сбивает масло, отдает Пеструшке. 
Аленка.        Вот и маслице готово -—Петушок споет нам снова! 
Пеструшка берет миску с маслом, спешитк Петушку.
Ведущий.     К Пете подошла Пеструшка.
Пеструшка. Клюв раскрыть пошире нужно. Дай-ка смажу горлышко — Вмиг проскочит зернышко.
Петушок открывает клюв, Пеструшка перышком смазывает ему горло. Петушок встает, откашливается, пробует голос.
Ведущий.  Петя полежал немножко И вскочил на резвы ножки.
Походил, остановился И Пеструшке поклонился.
Петушок (с поклоном Пеструшке).Вот спасибо за леченье!
Впредь не будет огорченья.
Слово дам: не торопиться, Чтобы вновь не подавиться.
Ведущий.  Стал наш Петенька послушным. 
Вместе с доброю Пеструшкой 
Зерна не спеша клюет, 
Песни звонкие поет:
Петушок.     Ку-ка-ре-ку!!!
Занавес.

----------


## Иника

*ЗИМОВЬЕ ЗВЕРЕЙ*
Пьеса в одном действии, двух картинах
Действующие лица
ВЕДУЩИЙ.ПЕТУХ.БЫК.СВИНЬЯ ХАВРОНЬЯ.БАРАН. КОТ.ВОЛКИ: СТАРЫЙ, ВТОРОЙ, ТРЕТИЙ.

Картина первая
На сцене декорация лесной полянки, на полянке сидят Бык, Баран, Кот, Петух и Свинья.
Выходит ведущий.
Ведущий.     Борька-бык, барашек Яшка, Котофеич — кот милашка, Голосистый петушок Петя — Красный Гребешок 
И Хавроньюшка-свинья — Развеселые друзья — 
В лес сбежали от хозяйки, Поселились на лужайке.
Бык.             Хорошо в лесу, привольно.
Баран.          Мы житьем своим довольны:
Петух.          Много ягод,
Свинья.        желудей,
Петух.          ...червяков,
Баран.          ...травы,
Кот.              ...мышей.
Ведущий.     Пронеслось, промчалось лето. Где тепло? Приволье, где ты? Осень. Стало холодать.
До зимы — рукой  подать. Говорит Барану Бык:
Бык.    Я к морозам не привык. О зиме подумать стоит. 
Надо нам зимовье строить! Место выберу в лесу, 
Ладных бревен принесу. Стану я столбы тесать, Ты же щепу будешь драть.
Баран (рассуждает сам с собой). Да! Не стоит тут лениться. 
Как же мне не согласиться? Как же не помочь быку?
(Обращается к Быку.) Я, конечно,  помогу!
Бык и Баран подходят к Свинье.
Бык. Полно зря лежать под дубом И смотреть на землю тупо! 
О зиме подумать стоит... Хочешь с нами дом построить? 
Стану я столбы тесать, А Барашек — щепу драть.
Баран. Ты, Хавронья, для печи Сможешь сделать кирпичи? 
Чтобы в стужу не пропасть, Будешь в доме печку класть!
Хавронья.    Зимовать, хрю, буду где я? Дом — хорошая идея! 
Хрю, согласна печку класть! Потружусь я с вами всласть...
Все вместе направляются к Коту.
Ведущий.     Подошли к Коту друзья — Бык, Барашек и Свинья.
Хавронья.    Всё мышей ловить охота? Поважнее есть работа! 
Чтобы сохранить здоровье, Строить надобно зимовье!
Бык.            Стану я столбы тесать, А Барашек — щепу драть.
Баран.          Сложит в доме  печь Хавронья.
Ты же нам не посторонний?! И тебе работы хватит: 
Стены будешь конопатить.
Котофеич.   Что ж, идея неплоха. Натаскаю в избу мха. 
Про мышей пока забуду: Конопатить стены буду!
Ведущий.     Под сосной сидел Петух, Размышлял о лете вслух. Котофеич молвил:
Котофеич.   Петя! Что грустить о теплом лете? Чтобы душу успокоить, 
Надо теплый дом построить.
Хавронья.    Станет Бык столбы тесать, А Барашек — щепу драть.
Бык.             В доме печь Хавронья сложит, Конопатить Кот поможет. 
Ты же будешь крышу крыть.
Петух.          Ладно! Так тому и быть! Замерзать кому охота?
Ведущий.     И пошла у них работа.
Все принимаются за работу.
Картина вторая
Ведущий.     Избу славную срубили, Печку жаркую сложили,     
Мхом все стены утеплили, Крышу дранкою покрыли.
Бык.   Вот и славный дом готов! Запасли еды и дров.
Баран.   За окном — морозец лютый, А в избе тепло, уютно.
Ведущий. Бык с Бараном на полу Примостилися в углу. 
Забралась Свинья в подполье: Для Хавроньи там раздолье.
На печи мурлычет Кот, Петя песенки поет. 
Так живут себе, не тужат, Меж собою очень дружат.
Появляются волки.
Но однажды волчья стая, Мимо дома пробегая, 
Свет в окошке увидала И неподалеку встала. 
Тут промолвил Старый волк:
Старый волк. Не возьму никак я в толк, Не видал зимовья летом... 
Кто живет в домишке этом?
Второй волк.  Дом в лесу увидишь редко. Ты сходи-ка на разведку.
Старый волк. Коли стану я кричать, Прибегайте выручать.
Старый волк заходит в избу.
Ведущий.  В избу Волк вошел и прямо Угодил он на Барана.
 Наш Баран забился в угол Да как заорет с испугу Голосом истошным:
Баран.  Бэ-э-э! —Вот сейчас задам тебе!
Ведущий.  Петушок увидел Волка — Не раздумывая долго, 
Во весь голос закричал:
Петух.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Прочь, нахал!
Ведущий.  Кот мяукнул:
Котофеич.  Мяу,   мя-у-у! Я  добавлю,  если мало!
Бык.  Я тебя рогами в бок, У-у-убирайся, Серый волк!
Ведущий. Услыхала  шум Свинья.
Хавронья (выглядывая из подпола). К вам спешу на помощь я! 
Кто чужой в зимовье есть? Хрю, хрю, хрю, Кого тут съесть?
Ведущий. Тут Волчище задрожал, Хвост поджал и убежал.
Старый волк (вернувшись в стаю). Братцы-волки, уходите! Живо ноги уносите!
Ведущий. Наутек пустились волки Сквозь кустарники и елки. 
Долго ль, коротко ль бежали...
Второй волк. Притомились мы, устали. 
Третий волк. Дай немного отдышаться. 
Волки останавливаются, садятся полукругом.
Старый волк. Что я там увидел, братцы. Страх какой!
Я даже взмок, Лишь ступил я на порог:
Напугал меня косматый, Забодал меня рогатый, 
Вдруг тут сверху кто-то — хлоп! Еле уберег я лоб! 
Снизу пригрозили съесть... Позабыл я волчью спесь... 
Чудищ тех страшнее нету! 
Я, ей-ей,  не взвидел свету. Чтобы не было нам худа, 
Поскорей бежим отсюда!
Ведущий.  И умчались — хвост трубой, Снег вздымая за собой. 
С той поры спокойны звери: Не стучатся волки в двери.
Бык,   Баран,   Свинья,   Кот   и  Петух  выходят   на авансцену и хором  вместе с Ведущим произносят. Вам,  ребята,   помнить нужно: 
От  беды  спасает дружба!
Занавес.

----------


## Мандарин

А это прекрасный
Театральный досуг

(Звучит музыка. Дети по 5 человек забегают в театральную гостиную, кланяются и занимают свои места на сцене)
Исполняется песня "Первый раз выходим мы на сцену"
(Звучат фанфары. В зале появляются две музы: Талия и Мельпомена. 
Талия – муза комедии. Мельпомена – муза трагедии)
Талия: (в руках "веселая" маска) Дорогие гости! Дорогие дети – здравствуйте! Мы – две прекрасные музы театра, две родные сестры. Я – Талия, муза комедии и мне всегда бывает весело.
Мельпомена: ( в руках "грустная" маска) А я – Мельпомена, муза трагедии и всегда грущу. А кто из ребят может сказать, почему мы, две сестры такие разные?
(Музы закрывают лицо масками. Дети отвечают на вопрос)
Талия: Ребята, сегодня у вас необычный день, сегодня вас будут посвящать в настоящие артисты.
Мельпомена: Мы знаем, что вы уже с самого раннего возраста принимали участие в небольших спектаклях, и знаем, что многие из вас мечтают стать настоящими артистами и мечтают играть в настоящем театре, на большой сцене. Но даже наша с вами небольшая сцена видела уже немало сыгранных нами спектаклей. Давайте вспомним, какие спектакли мы с вами разыгрывали в нашем театре?
(Ответы детей: "Дюймовочка", "Теремок", "Волк и семеро козлят", "Колосок", "Там на неведомых дорожках", "Снежная Королева" и т.д.)
Талия: Конечно, чтобы стать настоящим артистом, нужно очень сильно любить театр. А вы знаете, ведь театральное искусство одно из самых древних. Раньше, вместо сцены была открытая круглая площадка, на которой происходило действие, а зрители располагались вокруг. Само слово "театр" по - гречески произносится "театрон", что означает - зрелище. В этом театре все роли, даже женские исполнялись только мужчинами.
Мельпомена: А бывало и такое, что один актер исполнял несколько ролей и для этого менял маски. А давайте с вами поиграем. Я предлагаю вам выбрать элементы костюма и атрибуты из различных спектаклей. Дети угадают в какого героя вы превратитесь.
Разыгрывается театральный этюд "Платок"
(Музы прячут ребенка за платок, где он должен преобразиться в какого-нибудь героя. Дети угадывают из какой он сказки.)
Талия: Ребята, чтобы стать настоящими артистами, нужно пройти обряд посвящения. А вас уже посвятили в артисты?
Дети: Нет!
Талия: Мельпомена, давай мы с тобой сегодня, прямо на этой сцене и совершим этот обряд. Выходите к нам! (Сцена закрывается занавесом)
Мельпомена: Хорошо, но прежде они должны пройти испытание.
Талия: Да зачем? Давай их сразу примем в артисты, без всякого испытания!
Мельпомена: Нет, нельзя, а вы, ребята, не боитесь испытаний?
Дети: Нет!
Талия: Ну, тогда мы сейчас проверим, как вы знаете театр? Для этого вам придется ответить на некоторые вопросы – загадки: 
•	С чего начинается любой театр? (с гардероба) 
•	Как называется место, где выступают артисты? (сцена) 
•	Как называются предметы, которыми оформлена сцена? (бутафория) 
•	Как называется цех, где хранятся костюмы? (костюмерная) 
•	Как называется человек, который оформляет декорации к спектаклю? (художник - декоратор) 
•	А кто ставит спектакли? (режиссер) 
•	Кто исполняет роли в спектаклях? (актеры) 
•	А как называется комната, где актеры переодеваются и гримируются? (гримерная) 
Талия: Ну, что ж, первое испытание вы выдержали. 
Мельпомена: А теперь, ребята, приготовьтесь, сегодня нас пришли поздравить настоящие артисты из Норильского заполярного театра драмы им. В. Маяковского – Сергей Ребрий и Лаврентий Сорокин. Давайте поприветствуем их аплодисментами.
(Сергей Ребрий и Лаврентий Сорокин разыгрывают перед детьми юмористическую сценку "Дядя Сережа и клоун Вася")
Мельпомена: Ребята, как вы думаете, легко ли стать такими знаменитыми артистами? Что для этого нужно? 
(Дети перечисляют навыки и умения, необходимые артисту)
Талия: Ребята, но самое главное – актеру необходимо владеть мимикой лица. А вы умеете владеть мимикой?
Мельпомена: Сейчас мы вам покажем карты с различными выражениями эмоций, а вы должны будете, в приветствии друг с другом, нам их показать.
Исполняется "Хей-хей, привет, привет" (Боровик)
Талия: Ну, что ж, и с этим испытанием вы справились. Но помимо мимики актеру необходимо владеть еще и жестами, которые помогают передать характер человека или повадки различных зверей на сцене.
Мельпомена: Давайте мы сейчас посмотрим, как наши мальчики смогут нам показать косолапых мишек. 
Исполняется этюд "Медведь" – с мальчиками
(Во время исполнения этюда девочки читают стихотворение)
Тренди-бренди, тренди-бредь,
По тропинке шел медведь,
По тропинке шел медведь
На малину поглядеть.
На сучок ногою встал, 
Поскользнулся и упал.
Растянулся, испугался,
Что ногой в капкан попался
С перепугу зарычал,
Подскочил и убежал.
Талия: А девочки, тогда сейчас превратятся в хитрых лисичек!
Исполняется этюд "Лиса" – с девочками
(Во время исполнения этюда мальчики читают стихотворение)
Трали-вали, чудеса,
По тропинке шла лиса,
По тропинке шла лиса,
И глядела в небеса.
На сучок ногой ступила,
Поскользнулась и завыла,
Хвать его, что было силы – 
Только лапу занозила
Ох, и злой ушла лиса,
Трали-вали, чудеса!
Мельпомена: Здорово вы разыграли этюды! Ребята, мы знаем, что вы были на экскурсии в нашем Норильском заполярном театре драмы им. В. Маяковского. Что вам больше всего запомнилось?
(Ответы детей)
Талия: Я хочу предложить вам очень сложное задание. Давайте разыграем этюд "Зеркало", а мы с сестрой посмотрим, как вы с этим заданием справитесь.
Исполняется этюд "Зеркало"
(Дети, под музыку, парами становятся напротив друг-друга. Одни выполняют роль "зеркала", другие – его "отражение", затем меняются местами)
Мельпомена: А сейчас мы с вами поиграем в интересную игру!
Проводится игра "Стоп - кадр"
(Дети, под веселую музыку, бегают в рассыпную. По окончании музыки должны "замереть", как на фотографии.)
Талия: Ну, что? Поиграли? А теперь переходим к следующему испытанию. Настоящие актеры в театре должны четко произносить текст. Для этого существуют специальные упражнения, которые называются скороговорками. А вы знаете скороговорки?
Исполняется игра "5 обезьянок" (Боровик)
Мельпомена: Талия, наши ребята с честью прошли все испытания и готовы стать уже настоящими артистами!
( Внезапно гаснет свет и в зале появляются театральные Домовые – Хохотун и Ворчун. Сценка написана артистами Норильского заполярного театра драмы им. В. Маяковского Сергеем Ребрием и Лаврентием Сорокиным, роли Домовых исполняют они же.)
Хохотун: А-а-пчхи!!! Ой, соломинка тебе в нос! Никак добрались?! (зажигает лампу, осматриваясь). Эй! Ворчун! Ты где заблудился? Давай топочи сюда!
Ворчун: Ну, вот, конечно, опять забрели неизвестно куда, говоришь ему, говоришь, а он только похохатывает…
Хохотун: Ну, хватит тебе! Успокойся (показывает на ребят), вон, смотри.
Ворчун: Ой, сколько народу! Ну, сейчас точно, неприятностей не избежать…
Хохотун: Да каких неприятностей, это же ребятишки, те самые… Ну, которые хотят стать артистами, которые очень-очень, как и мы с тобой любят наш Театр!!!
Ворчун: А ты не ошибаешься? А рогатку с собой сюда никто не принес?
Хохотун: (смеется) Ой! Не могу! Ну какой же ты, Ворчун, трус!?
Ворчун: Я не трус, но я боюсь! В прошлый раз я тоже попал к ребятишкам, а они приняли меня за морскую свинку и целый год держали в клетке и кормили травой и всякой гадостью! Тьфу! Кое-как сбежал!
Хохотун: Да, конечно, нет. Это совсем другие ребята. (Ребятишкам) Верно? Мы не ошиблись, вы те самые, которые любят театр?
(Дети отвечают)
Хохотун: Ну вот видишь?
Ворчун: Ну, тогда, здравствуйте!
Хохотун: Здравствуйте, ребята! (ребята отвечают). Давайте знакомиться. Вы, конечно же, знаете про домовых? Так вот есть квартирные домовые…
Ворчун: Есть – кухонные.
Хохотун: Есть – вагонные.
Ворчун: Есть – чухонные.
Хохотун: А мы – театральные.
Ворчун: Театральные домовые – самые, самые добрые на свете, потому что нет ничего в мире добрее Театра.
Хохотун: Вот его, зовут Ворчун, потому что он любит немножко поворчать, а на самом деле он очень добрый малый.
Ворчун: А его зовут – Хохотун, потому что в самый ответственный момент он страсть любит похохотать. (Хохотун смеется) Ну, вот сами видите…
Хохотун: Ой, ой, все, все… А мы живем в Театре, под самой сценой…
Ворчун: И когда начинается спектакль, мы в щелочку всегда смотрим, как играют актеры, и частенько подсказываем забывчивым актерам текст…
Хохотун: И как настоящие зрители, тихонько хлопаем в ладошки. Вот так (показывает).
Ворчун: А вы действительно хотите стать актерами? И попасть в волшебную страну Театр?
(Дети отвечают)
Хохотун: Ну, тогда без торжественной клятвы не обойтись!
Ворчун: Это точно. Придется пройти обряд посвящения, иначе все пропало.
Хохотун: Вы готовы, наши маленькие господа и дамы, произнести торжественную клятву и пройти обряд посвящения?
(Дети отвечают)
Ворчун: Ну, тогда начинаем!
(Звучит музыка. Мельпомена зажигает свечи. Талия предлагает детям встать. На фоне музыки произносится клятва, текст которой составлен Сергеем Ребрием и Лаврентием Сорокиным)
Хохотун: КЛЯНЕМСЯ, вставать рано утром по первому звонку будильника, а не ждать пока мама начнет щекотать нашу розовую пятачку или поливать нас из чайника, иначе вместо актера вы превратитесь в лежебоку!
Дети: КЛЯНЕМСЯ!
Ворчун: КЛЯНЕМСЯ, не обижать слабых, не ругаться нехорошими словами и уж, конечно, не корчить взрослым рожицы и водить их за нос, иначе всю свою жизнь я буду играть в театре только Бабок Ежек, Водяных и Бармалеев, а не принцесс и королей, что, конечно, гораздо приятнее.
Дети: КЛЯНЕМСЯ!
Хохотун: КЛЯНЕМСЯ, не задаваться, что я лучше всех, красивей всех, умнее всех, потому что у задавак, очень незаметно, но быстро начинает расти нос и вырастает такой здоровый и длинный, что приходится повязывать на него еще один шарфик выходя на улицу, а в театре тебя используют вместо вешалки для костюмов!
Дети: КЛЯНЕМСЯ!
Ворчун: КЛЯНЕМСЯ, так же, расти изо всех сил, на радость пап и мам, воспитательниц и нянь, а значит кушать кашу, суп, котлеты (ух, аж в животе заурчало), и запивать всю эту вкуснотищу чаем, соком и компотом. Чтобы меня не сдуло ветром на улице или на сцене, потому что когда зрители начинают хлопать, поднимается такой ужасный сквозняк, что просто кошмар!
Дети: КЛЯНЕМСЯ!
Хохотун: КЛЯНЕМСЯ, учиться петь, танцевать, сочинять стихи, учиться рисовать, только в альбомах, а не на стене подъезда и конечно же, самое главное мечтать, потому что все актеры очень-очень большие мечтатели и фантазеры!
Дети: КЛЯНЕМСЯ!
Исполняется песня "Театр" 
Клятвы театральной кончилась страница
Приняли в актеры мы весь честной народ
Слышите, как сказка к вам в окно стучится
Это значит - всех театр в гости ждет
Припев: 
Шалунишка и проказник
Наш театр – это праздник
Наш театр – это чудо
Весь из света и огня
Знают взрослые и дети
Что на маленькой планете
Есть страна, страна – ТЕАТР
Для тебя и для меня
Там никто не хнычет и не унывает
Там звучит повсюду звонкий, детский смех
Там герои сказок сразу оживают
Потому что наш театр лучше всех!
Припев: тот же
Мельпомена: А теперь подставляйте нам свои личики, мы вас будем посвящать с помощью настоящего театрального грима в артисты.
(Домовые мажут детей детским театральным гримом и дарят каждому по воздушному шарику. Мельпомена и Талия вручают детям дипломы артистов. В конце все веселятся под веселую музыку.)

----------

Shamanaika (29.03.2017)

----------


## detsad

*«АЛЕНЬКИЙ ЦВЕТОЧЕК»*

Действующие лица:
купец. Настенька. Капитолина. Варварушка
Няня. Чудище. Райские птицы. Работник

КАРТИНА 1.
(Дом купца. На стуле сидит Настенька. Выходят девушки под р.н. музыку)
1 дев.:	Эй, подружка Настенька, хватит  шить да прясть,
Выходи скорее к нам  песни петь, плясать.
(Настенька выходит, стоит грустная, девушки вокруг неё водят хоровод)
1 дев.:		то ты, Настенька, грустна? Что печалишься?
2 дев: 		 чем, девица- краса, убиваешься?
Настенька: 	Уезжает батюшка в дальние края….
Дев: 			Так вернется скоро, это не беда!
(слышится голос няни: Варварушка! Настенька! Капушка!)
Настенька:	Нам пора, подруженьки! нянюшка зовет,
			Попрощаться с батюшкой время настает.
(Настенька и девушки уходят за ширму. Появляются вместе с купцом, и няней)
Купец:  		Дочки ненаглядные, ехать мне пора,
Ждут дороги дальние русского купца.
Распродам товары все, тотчас ворочусь………
(подходит к Настеньке) Не печалься, Настенька, прочь тоску и грусть.
(подходит к дочерям, обнимает их) Что моим красавица, дочками привезти?
Капа:		Привези мне батюшка…..
Варя:		Капа! Помолчи! Я сестра здесь старшая, мне и говорить!
Купец:  		Слушаю, Варварушка, так тому и быть.
Варя: 		Говорят вот, батюшка, что на свете есть
			Ожерелье дивное, в нём камней - не счесть!
			Искрами волшебными все они горят,
			В нем рубины красные и большой брильянт!
Купец: 		Отыщу, Варварушка, о таком слыхал.
			Что попросишь, Капушка, твой черед настал.
(Варвара садится на стул, кривляется)
Капа: 		Привези мне, батюшка, из заморских стран
			Жемчугом расшитый синий сарафан.
			Чтоб украшен звездами сарафан тот был.
Купец: 		О таком, мне помнится, кто-то говорил.
			Непременно, Капушка, я такой найду. 
			А теперь послушаем дочку Настеньку.
Настя: 		Не нужны мне, батюшка, бархат и парча,
			Сарафаны чудные, злато, жемчуга,
			Привези, родимый мне, аленький цветок,
Словно зорька ясная каждый лепесток.
Чтоб цветочка алого краше не сыскать….
Капа: 		Что- нибудь толковее могла бы заказать!
Купец: 		Постараюсь, Настенька, цветик поищу 
			( в сторону) Как узнать, что краше нет - ума не приложу!
До свиданья, милые, в мире и  в    ладу
Без меня  живите тут. С богом. Я пойду!

КАРТИНА     2.
(Заповедный лес. Появляются купец и работник, идут, озираются по сторонам, рассматривают незнакомые деревья.)
Купец:	Я объездил много стран, распродал товар,
		Ожерелье, сарафан купил дочкам в дар.
		А цветочек аленький, что прекрасней всех,
		Не купил для Настеньки и вернуться грех.
Работник:	Ты, хозяин- батюшка, зря-то не грусти,
		Время есть ещё у нас, чтоб цветок найти.
		Посмотри, какой вокруг заповедный лес…….
		Может, аленький цветочек мы отыщем здесь?
(звучит свист ветра)
Работник: 	Караул! Меня убили, быстрей ноги уноси! (убегает)
Купец:	Нет, меня не испугаешь, много видел я чудес.
		Аленький цветочек найду я здесь!
(Купец ищет аленький цветочек, клумба зажигается)
Купец: 	Вот он, аленький цветочек, какой дивный аромат!
		Просьбу выполнить всех дочек удалось. Как я рад!
(Звучит гром, появляется чудище)
Чудище:	Что ты сделал? Как посмел ты аленький цветок сорвать?
		Знай, купец, что лютой смерти уж тебе не миновать!
Купец:	Не губи меня, хозяин, не вели меня казнить.
		Ты позволь мне слово молвить, всё сумею объяснить.
		Заказала мне цветочек дочь любимая моя,
		Не хотел тебя обидеть, златом заплачу сполна.
Чудище:		Не нужна мне твоя плата, отпущу тебя домой,
		На день, с дочками проститься. Не шути, купец, со мной.
		Коли умереть не хочешь, то пускай вместо тебя
		Дочь любая возвратиться, чтобы тем спасти отца.
Купец:	Если вдруг не согласится ни одна из дочерей?
Чудище:	Должен сам тогда вернуться, смерти ожидать своей.
		Аленьким взмахни цветочком и три раза повернись.
		В тот же миг вернешься к дочкам. Но, купец, поторопись!
(Купец взмахивает цветочком, гаснет свет, звучит основная музыка)

КАРТИНА 3.
(Дом купца. Дочки сидят и заняты работой)
Няня:		Голубки мои милые, дождались, наконец!
		С подарками вернулся ваш батюшка- отец!
(Работник вносит сундук, уходит. Сестры открывают, рассматривают подарки)
Варя:		Ожерелье дивное, заветная мечта!
Капа:		Сарафан со звездами, ну и красота!
Купец:	Ну что, свет мой, Настенька, угодил тебе?
Настя:	Да, цветочек этот снился мне во сне (нюхает цветок)
		Что печален, батюшка? Иль беда какая?
Капа:		Может, не велик барыш?
Купец:	Новость есть плохая. В заколдованном лесу я цветок сорвал,
		А хозяин тех земель сильно осерчал.
		Он сказал, что смерти лютой мне теперь не миновать.
		С вами вот пустил проститься и назад. Он будет ждать.
Сестры:	Батюшка, какое горе!
Варя:		Может, выход есть какой?
Купец:	Дал купеческое слово, и порукой моя честь.
		Но спасти меня возможно, только велика цена:
		Дочь одна должна вернуться во дворец вместо меня!
Настя:	Батюшка! Меня, родимый, в дальний путь благослови!
		Для меня цветок сорвал ты, дочку глупую прости!
		Я хозяину готова верой, правдою служить,
		Может, сердцем он оттает и вернуться разрешит!
		Прощай, батюшка родимый, сестры милые мои!
		Помнить буду дом родимый даже на краю земли!
(Настенька взмахивает цветочком, гаснет свет, меняются декорации, звучит основная музыка)

ФОТОГРАФИИ ЗДЕСЬ
см продолжение

----------


## tanya 72

*"Птица с серебряными крыльями"*

Пролог
- Эй, приятель, привет! Ты кто такой?!
- Неужели не видишь: я - Портфель!
- Я тоже Портфель, но тебя не знаю!
- Да, мы с тобой еще не встречались, Школьный Портфель. Но теперь пришла пора нам познакомиться. Меня зовут Нешкольный Портфель.
- Ха-ха ха! Ну и насмешил, приятель! Да разве бывают такие Портфели?
- Как видишь, бывают!
- Ну, и что же у тебя внутри - учебники? Тетради? Дневник для отметок? Или, может быть, пенал, карандаши и краски?
- Нет, Школьный Портфель, внутри у меня книги, а в них удивительные сказки!
- Подумаешь, мои учебники - тоже книги!
- Да, конечно, но моих историй в них нет! Из книжек, лежащих у меня внутри, можно узнать про птицу с серебряными крыльями, про Красную шапочку и серого волка,  про Дюймовочку и  Буратино,  и многое-многое другое!
- И ты можешь рассказать все эти сказки?!
- Конечно. И не нужно на меня сердиться: ведь мои сказки не займут много времени да к тому же дети их очень любят. 
- Тогда я согласен. Мы с ребятами с удовольствием послушаем твои сказки. И знаешь, давай назовем их “Сказки нешкольного Портфеля”?
- Неплохо придумано!
- Ну, а на сегодня есть у тебя какая-нибудь сказка? Ты, кажется, что-то о птице с серебряными крыльями говорил?
- Я готов! О птице, так о птице. Итак, слушайте...

Картина 1
Свет от уличных фонарей освещает спящего на скамейке Чудака. Звучит прекрасная мелодия, Чудаку снится чудесный сон. Бьют часы на городской башне. Чудак просыпается, вместе со сном уходят его видения, утихает чудесная музыка. Чудак понимает, что это просто сон. Мимо проходит 1прохожая.
Чуд.: Сударыня, хотите, я расскажу вам свой сон?
1 Прох.: Что???
Чуд.: Мне приснился удивительный сон. Будто я плыву в лодке по звездному небу…
1 Прох.: Отстаньте от меня! Буду я глупости слушать. (уходит)
Чуд.(вслед): Я не хотел вас обидеть. (Мимо проходит другой прохожий)
Чуд.: Сударь, позвольте, я расскажу вам прекрасный сон…
2 Прох.: Что расскажете?
Чуд.: Представьте, в небе разноцветные звезды: голубые, желтые, малиновые…
2 Прох.: Ой, не могу! Вот чудак! Да такого не бывает!
Чуд.: Вот так всегда. Никто не хочет слушать. А так хочется поделиться с кем-нибудь этой красотой! (поет): Снятся мне цветные сны.
						Полосатые слоны
						На оранжевых качелях
						Долетают до Луны.
						И смеются города,
						Из фонтанов бьет вода,
 						Но никто моих рассказов
						Не услышит никогда…
(задумчиво): Только и утешаюсь во сне…
	Чудак засыпает и видит во сне необыкновенную птицу с серебряными крыльями (которая танцует на сцене), Чудак просыпается.
Чуд.: Ах, какой мне приснился чудесный сон. Будто в разноцветном сиянье огней танцует Птица с серебряными крыльями. ( Чудак оглядывается и видит необыкновенную Птицу. Трет глаза ).  Что со мной ? Неужели я все еще сплю? Или это на самом деле? Какая красота! (птица исчезает) Птица, постой, куда же ты? Я не хочу с тобой расставаться! Птица!.. (убегает следом)  

Картина 2
Дворец Принцессы Инессы. Принцесса спит. Придворные дамы раскладывают пасьянс. 2 Дама проверяет, не проснулась ли принцесса. 
1 Д.: Спит? 
2 Д.: Спит.
1Д.: Просыпается.
( Дамы  начинают, якобы, энергично работать, протирая позолоту, но Принцесса спит.)
2 Д.: Показалось.
 	Дамы собираются возобновить свое занятие, но в этот момент в спальню принцессы  влетает Птица с серебряными крыльями. Некоторое время дамы наблюдают за ее необыкновенным танцем, раскрыв рты, а, опомнившись, начинают погоню. 
1 Д.: Кыш, кыш, негодная!
2 Д.: Принцессу разбудишь, чучело крылатое! (Принцесса просыпается)
Прин.: Кто это?
1Д.: Птица залетела, ваше высочество Принцесса Инесса.
2Д.: Не волнуйтесь, сейчас мы ее прогоним.
Прин.: Сами вы чучелы бескрылые! Смотрите, какая она красивая! Сейчас же поймайте мне её!
	Дамы пытаются поймать птицу, но это им не удается. Птица исчезает.
Прин.: Ах вы, растяпы! Упустили птицу! Сейчас я вас поколочу! Вы, наверное, забыли, кто я такая! (поет):      Я – принцесса,
							Звать Иннеса.
							О-ля-ля, я – дочь Короля!
							Если что-то захочу,
							Непременно получу,
							А не то – поколочу!
(Строго): Немедленно догнать Птицу с серебряными крыльями!
1 Д.: Да как же её догонишь, ваше высочество?
2 Д.: Она же Пти-и-ца!           В это время в зал входит слуга.
Сл.: Ваше Величество! К вам какой-то чудак! Пропустить?
Прин.: Какой еще чудак? Ну... пропустите! 
Чуд.: Здравствуйте! О, прекрасная принцесса Инесса! Мне показалось, что сюда залетела Птица с серебряными крыльями.
Прин.: Птица с  крыльями?
Чудак: Ну да! Вы ее не видели?
Прин.: Нет! Мы ее не видели!
Дамы: Вот еще, станем мы на птиц смотреть!
Чуд.: Жалко. Но я все – равно найду ее. Прощайте!
Прин.: Мы должны опередить этого чудака. Я не уступлю ему эту чудесную птицу! В погоню!
1Д.: А далеко ли придется идти?
Прин.: Да хоть на край света!
2 Д.: Так ведь у вас ножки устанут, ваше величество!
Прин.: Если я устану, вы меня понесете! 
1Д.: Кто? Мы?
2 Д.: Вы, конечно, вы! Вы у нас такая солидная!
1Д.: А ты что будешь делать?
2Д.: Дорогу показывать.
Прин.:  Вперед, навстречу опасностям!
Уходя, поют:       Это не фантазия,
			Это нам не снится,
			Где-то машет крыльями
			Золотая птица!

Картина 3
Волшебный лес. Летит птица с серебряными крыльями. Её пытается догнать Ёжка с портфелем и метелкой. Ёжка неловко подпрыгивает и падает, птица улетает.
Ё: Тетя Кикимора! Тетя Кикимора! (появляется Кикимора)
Кик.: Ты что кричишь, как сумасшедшая?
Ё: Тетя Кикимора, я такое видела! Такое видела!.. Птицу!!!
Кик.: Птицу? Ну и что? Я их в день по сто штук вижу.
Ё: Нет, тетя Кикимора! Эта птица необыкновенная. Она такая красивая, с крыльями, летит и блестит!
Кик.: Самолет ты, наверное, видела. Ох, какая же ты непутевая, Ёжка. Не получится из тебя приличной бабы Яги.
Ё: Получится, тетя Кикимора! Я все уроки выучила! 
	Поет:         Я не заяц, не теленок,
			Не осел, не поросенок,
			Я не муха, не матрешка,
			А я – маленькая Ёжка!
			Вот метла – на ней летать,
			Это руки – все хватать!
			Если встречу человека –
			Позову его играть!
Кик.: Распелась! Садись, учи уроки! Да не кричи больше – сама приду!
	Кикимора уходит. Ёжка замечает приближающегося Чудака, прячется, бросив портфель и метелку.
Чуд.: Есть здесь кто-нибудь? Отзовитесь! Чей портфель?
Ё из-за кустика: Мой.
Чуд.: Иди сюда, не бойся!
Ё: А ты меня не съешь?
Чуд.: Я? Нет, конечно!
Ё: Дяденька, а ты кто, человек?
Чуд.: Человек.
Ё: Можно тебя потрогать?
Чуд.: Можно.
Ё: Никогда человека не видела.
Чуд.: А ты кто?
Ё: Ёжка. Внучка бабы Яги. Вот вырасту – тоже бабой Ягой стану. Дяденька, а ты со мной играть будешь?
Чуд.: Что ты, мне некогда! Скажи, ты тут Птицу с серебряными крыльями не видела?
Ё: Видела. Она вон туда полетела, к саду страшилины Эммы.
Чуд.: Спасибо, Ёжка, мне надо идти. (уходит)
Ё: Тетя Кикимора! Тетя Кикимора!
Кик.: Ну что ты кричишь, как сумасшедшая?
Ё: Тетя Кикимора! Я человека видела!
Кик.: Какого человека?
Ё: Дяденьку!
Кик.: Да ну? Где же он?
Ё: Туда пошел. Птицу ловить.
Кик.: Ты что, отпустила его?
Ё: Да. 
Кик.: Бестолковая! Ладно, давай отвечай домашнее задание! Что будешь делать, если встретишь в лесу человека?
Ё: Я подпрыгну и схвачу его!
Кик.: Учись, горе мое! Чтобы поймать человека надо насыпать на поляну ягод и грибов для приманки. (насыпает) Теперь надо спрятаться. (прячутся)
На поляну въезжает принцесса на 1 Даме. 2Дама показывает дорогу.
2 Д.: Сюда, ваше высочество! О, нет, туда! Или вот сюда…
1Д.: Так туда или сюда? (1 Дама встает с четверенек, принцесса падает) 
Ваше высочество, чего она? Давайте лучше я буду дорогу показывать.
 Прин.: Ты бы лучше бежала быстрее, ползешь еле-еле, вот мы и отстали. Все ясно, мы заблудились.
2 Д.: А вдруг тут волки водятся?
1 Д.: А вдруг баба Яга живет? Я домой хочу!
Прин.: А я хочу птицу с золотыми крыльями. Наберите-ка мне ягод, а я посмотрю вокруг, может она сидит где-нибудь на веточке.
	Принцесса уходит. За спинами дам появляются Кикимора и Ёжка, которые производят руками колдовские манипуляции. Дамы, против своей воли, подчиняются их рукам. Развеселившаяся Ёжка заставляет дам бегать, прыгать, кувыркаться.
Ё: У меня получается! Тетя Кикимора, смотрите!
Кик.: Все, все, хватит! Сторожи этих, а я третью пойду искать.  (уходит)
Ё: Тети, давайте поиграем!
Дамы: Отпусти нас, девочка! Мы когда птицу серебряную поймаем, подарим тебе одно перышко.
Ё: Вы тоже Птицу ловите? Она вон туда полетела. А я на метле летать умею. Смотрите.
Ёжка улетает на метле, дамы раскрыв рты наблюдают за ее полетом. Появляется принцесса.
Прин.: Вы что рты  раскрыли? Бежим, пока она не вернулась. Куда она показала?
Дамы: Туда! (убегают)

Картина 4
Волшебный сад страшилины Эммы.
Эмма: Матвей! Матвей! Где ты лазаешь, бездельник?! Киса-киса-киса… Куда он делся? Матвейка!
Кот спит под кустом, от криков хозяйки просыпается, и включается в поиски.
Кот: Матвейка!
Эмма: Только попадись мне!
Кот: Уши оборву!
Эмма: Уши оборву!
 Кот: Замучил ты, Матвей, хозяйку.
Эмма: Замучил ты… Матвей… 
Кот (столкнувшись с хозяйкой): Ах! Приятная неожиданность!
Эмма: Ты что делаешь?
Кот: Вам, хозяйка, помогаю.
Эмма: Выгоню тебя, тогда узнаешь, как шутки шутить.
Кот: А кто вам тогда будет песни мурлыкать, окошки в доме вылизывать?
Эмма: Какие окошки? Где я тебе велела быть? (берет кота за ухо) Быстро к воротам!
Кот: Да что там делать-то? Мимо нас давно уже никто не ходит.
Эмма: А это что? (появляется Птица)
Кот: Птица.
Эмма: Вот именно! Смотри, какая она красивая! Иди-ка быстренько замурлыкай ее в чулан.
Кот: Ну вот, столько работы из-за какой-то Птицы.
Эмма: Иди, иди, я потом тебе за ушком почешу. 
Кот идет к Птице, поет:
	Я на ласковое слово
	Замурлыкаю любого,
	Хоть вы дядя, хоть вы тетя,
	В чулан к Эмме попадете.
	От слонов, до глупых кур.
	Мяу, мяу, мур-мур-мур. 
Кот завлекает Птицу в чулан и засыпает под кустом. Эмма уходит. В сад пробираются Принцесса и придворные Дамы.
Кот: Кто там?
Прин.: Извините! Мы ищем знаменитого кота Матвея.
Кот: Кот Матвей – это я! А откуда вы про меня знаете? 
Прин.: У нас про вас весь дворец знает. Все говорят,  какой вы умный да красивый!
Кот: Да, я очень умный и безумно красивый кот!
Прин.: Я пришла, чтобы пригласить вас работать украшением нашего дворца. Работа очень трудная. Вам надо будет лежать на мягких подушках, а придворные дамы будут за вами ухаживать.
Кот: Работы, конечно, много, но я соглашусь. Здесь меня недооценивают.
Прин.: Ах, как я рада! Да мы еще слышали, что вы птиц умеете замурлыкивать.
Кот: И не только. Я могу хоть кого замурлыкать!
Прин.: Ах, какой талант! И Птицу с золотыми крыльями сможете?
Кот: Запросто! Ждите здесь.
	Кот бежит в чулан за птицей. Принцесса и дамы прячутся. В это время в сад входит Эмма.
Эмма: Матвей, Матвей! Мне показалось, что кто-то разговаривает. Ну вот, и Матвей куда-то убежал. Никто меня не любит. (смотрит на себя в зеркало) Правильно! Как можно любить такую страшилину?
	Я в волшебном саду все одна, на беду,
	Все одна, даже не влюблена…
	Не дал Бог красоты, буду нюхать цветы,
	И грустить буду до темноты.
Чуд.: Девушка! Девушка!
Эмма: Кто здесь?
Чуд.: Я заблудился и решил тут переночевать, но услышал, как вы грустите. Я подумал, что это сон, но раз вы со мной говорите, значит, это правда.
Эмма: Какой-то вы чудной!
Чуд.:  Меня так и зовут – Чудак! Знаете, я очень несчастный. Мне снятся такие прекрасные сны, что хочется их кому-нибудь рассказать, а слушать их никто не хочет.
Эмма: Расскажите мне ваш сон.
Чуд.: Вы хотите, чтобы я рассказал вам свой сон?
Эмма: Да. Пожалуйста.
Чуд.: Как вы прекрасны!
Эмма: Что вы, я – страшилина.
Чуд.: Неправда. Я видел одну принцессу, так вы гораздо красивее её.
Прин. Вылезая из-за кустов: Что?!
	Дамы затаскивают ее обратно, поэтому она остается незамеченной.
Чуд.: Однажды мне приснился волшебный сон, в котором летала необыкновенная Птица. Её крылья были из чистого серебра. Но я проснулся, и она исчезла. Теперь я её, наверное, никогда больше не увижу.
Эмма: Чудак! Я никогда не делала добрых дел, но сегодня я хочу сделать тебе подарок. Подожди меня здесь. Матвей!
	Появляется Ёжка.
Ё: Дяденька! Дяденька Чудак!
Чуд.: Ёжка?! Что ты тут делаешь?
Ё:  Я сначала искала дам, а потом услышала голоса и стала подслушивать.
Чуд.: Но подслушивать нехорошо!
Ё: Я знаю. Тетя Кикимора говорит, что я бестолковая, а я много чего умею. Я тебе сейчас покажу. Смотри!
Посреди Эмминого сада Ёжка начинает колдовать метелкой.
Ё: Ты мети, моя метла, злое вымети до дна,
	Ты по кругу пробеги, человеку помоги.
	Хоть всего метелка ты,
	Дай же Эмме красоты!
	Появляется Эмма.
Чуд.: Эмма!
	Поглазеть на чудо все вышли из своих укрытий.
Все: Вот это да! Браво, Ёжка! Ты настоящая волшебница! Мяу, это ты, хозяйка?
Эмма: Спасибо, тебе, Ёжка! Чудак, я хочу подарить тебе Птицу с серебряными крыльями.
Дамы: Как это? Как это? Мы столько за ней охотились!
Прин.: Замолчите, а то поколочу! Зато мы… попутешествовали. И у нас были приключения.
Кик.: А я? А я?
Ё: Тетя Кикимора, иди к нам! 
Эмма: Матвей! Открой чулан и выпусти птицу!
Чуд.: И пусть ею любуются все, кто хочет!
Эмма: Есть на свете красота, вы везде её найдете,
Чуд.:	  Дети, истина проста: Птица счастлива в полете!
	В сад влетает чудная Птица с серебряными крыльями, она танцует, все любуются ею.
	Мы не зря сюда пришли,
Пусть порой бывало туго,
	Птицу чудную нашли,
	И нашли в пути друг друга!

----------


## detsad

*продолжение «АЛЕНЬКИЙ ЦВЕТОЧЕК»*

КАРТИНА 4
(Сад в заповедном лесу. Выходит Настенька)
Настя:	Эй, невидимый хозяин, слышишь, я к тебе пришла,
		Господин ты мой любезный, вот, цветочек принесла.
Чудище (голос):	Я не господин, голубка, я твой преданный слуга,
		Что попросишь - всё исполню, не обижу никогда!
		Ты в мой дом войди хозяйкой, всё тебе принадлежит,
		Говори мне без утайки всё, что на сердце лежит.
(Настенька уходит, ТАНЕЦ райских птиц)
Настя:	Здесь живу в добре, в богатстве, ем и пью, что захочу,
		И хозяин со мной ласков, исполняет что хочу.
		Только всё здесь не родное и краса не тешит глаз.
Чудище (голос):		Настенька, о чем горюешь? Всё исполню я сейчас.
Настя:	Покажись мне, друг любезный, так тоскливо здесь одной!
Чудище (голос):	Безобразен раб твой верный, не проси меня о том.
Настя:	Постой! Разве так важны для дружбы
		Внешний облик, красота?
		Мне давно уже известны твои ласка, доброта.
Чудище (голос):	Будь по- твоему. Смотри же как уродлив, страшен я!
(Появляется Чудище, Настенька отворачивается, звучит гром)
Настя (Берет  Чудище за руку): Ты прости, мой друг сердечный, 
			Я сдержаться  не смогла.
		Но теперь не испугаюсь больше никогда тебя!
		Мы теперь гулять по саду будем каждый день вдвоем,
		И вести беседы будем за обеденным столом.
(Берутся за руки, уходят. Гаснет свет, звучит основная музыка)

КАРТИНА 5
(Дом купца. Сестры заняты рукоделием вместе с няней. Входит Настенька)
Настя:	Здравствуйте, мои сестрицы, как я рада вас обнять!
		Сколько долгих дней мечтала дом родимый повидать!
Капа:		Ха, смотрите, заявилась!
Варя:		А какой на ней наряд! Сарафан какой, кокошник!
Капа:		В драгоценных вся камнях.
		Ну а нам, скажи, сестрица, ты подарки привезла?
(Настенька в растерянности. Появляется сундук)
Варя:	 	Ах, какие душегрейки! Бархат, золото, парча!
Капа:		А кокошник - просто чудо!
Варя:		Бусы - просто красота!
Няня:		Как я рада, что ты вновь дома! (обнимает Настеньку)
Настя:	Нянюшка, не навсегда.
		Во дворец вернуться снова слово верное дала.
		Коли не вернусь к закату, друг любезный мой умрет.
Варя:		Эка жалость!
Настя:	Любит он меня и ждет.
Няня:		Вы, негодницы, молчите, черствая у вас душа.
		Пойдем в горницу, голубка,
		Пойдем, девочка моя.
(Няня и Настенька уходят)
Капа:		Ишь, везучая какая! В холе, в роскоши живет.
		Как царевна молодая всё, что хочешь ест и пьет.
Варя:		В дорогих живет палатах, всюду злато, серебро.
		Ни к чему ей возвращаться!
Капа:		Нам-то как не повезло!
Варя:	(тихо):	Коли Настя здесь пробудет, пока солнышко взойдет,
		Чудо - юдо не дождавшись, во дворце своем умрет.
Капа:		Надо задержать сестрицу, чтоб не видела закат.
		Ставни в доме мы закроем, стрелки переведем назад.
(Уходят, радуясь, за ширму. Появляются снова вместе с няней, Настенькой)
Настя:	Нянюшка, пора проститься. Так тревожно на душе!
		Боже! Солнышко садится! Кто желает горя мне?
		Ах, за что, за что, сестрицы? Чем обидела я вас?
		Не успею возвратиться, приближается закат!
		Прощай, нянюшка!
(Взмахивает цветочком, кружится. Свет гаснет, звучит основная музыка)

КАРТИНА 6
(Сад в заповедном лесу. Возле клумбы лежит неподвижно Чудище. Появляется Настенька)
Настя:	Где ты, где, мой друг любезный? Разве встрече ты не рад?
		За минуточку вернулась, не погас ещё закат!
		Встань, хозяин мой любезный, ты открой скорей глаза!
		Друг любимый, друг мой нежный, твоя Настенька пришла!
(Гром, гаснет свет, Чудище встает в облике принца)
Принц:	Не пугайся, Настенька, это я, твой друг,
		Молодец был чудищем, оглянись вокруг.
		Чёрной злобой, нечестью много лет назад
		Превращен я в чудище, заколдован сад.
		От заклятья страшного ты меня спасла,
		К чудищу ужасному так была добра.
		Верностью, любовью победила зло!
		Наконец-то счастье в этот дом пришло!
(Обнимает Настю, выводит её вперед. На поклон выходят все герои)

Кто задумает ставить эту сказку- обращайтесь, помогу, чем могу.

*Сказка "Аленький цветочек"* -  видео

1 картина 
2 картина
2 (ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)
3 картина
4 картина
5 картина
6 КАРТИНА

----------


## S-tasy

*Как Маша поссорилась с подушкой*

Уложила мама свою дочку Машу спать. Погасила свет и ушла к соседке. 
Лежала Маша, лежала - никак сон не приходит. То ей жарко, то ей жестко, то подушка высоко, то подушка низко. Рассердилась Маша - и ну кулаком подушку месить: 
- У, противная, жирная, душная! 
А потом давай ногами дрыгать. Одеяло на пол сбросила и говорит: 
- И ты убирайся, тяжелое, кусачее! 
Простыню стянула: 
- Без тебя лучше, а то все на пол съезжаешь. 
Слезла Маша с кровати, ногой топнула. 
- Надоела мне эта кровать! Спи да спи! Скучно! 
Сунула она ноги в тапки, и, как была в длинной ночной рубашке, потихоньку вышла из комнаты. 
Смотрит, дверь на крючок не заперта - сквозь узенькую щелку лунный лучик на пол ложится. Постояла Маша, послушала... Тихо. Только в саду соловей поет, а ему отзывается с пруда лягушка. Маша поежилась и осторожно спустилась по ступенькам в сад. 
- Ах, как весело не спать! Ах, как весело не спать! - запрыгала она на одной ножке. 
Побежала Маша по дорожке, а из будки на нее собачка Тявка: 
-Р-р-р-гав! Кто идет? 
- Это я, Маша. 
- Что ж ты не спишь? Поздно ведь. 
- Да у меня кровать плохая, неудобная... Я на нее обиделась. Вот и спать не иду. 
- Ну и правильно, - говорит Тявка.- Лучше всего спать в конуре. Ляжешь на подстилочку, свернешься колечком, морду под хвост, - и такие тебе сны снятся! Ну-ка, полезай! Пока я дом стерегу, ты поспи. 
- Ой, как интересно ! - обрадовалась Маша. 
Опустилась на коленки и влезла в конуру. Попробовала свернуться колечком, как Тявка делает, - не получается. Жестко, тесно. Поворочалась Маша, поворочалась - неудобно колечком лежать. Тявка морду в будку сунула, а у нее в зубах старая кость. 
- На вот тебе косточку, - говорит, - с ней слаще спится. 
- Спасибо, Тявка. - сказала Маша и выползла из конуры. - Хороший у тебя домик, но только спать мне в нем не хочется. 
-Экая ты привередливая!- обиделась Тявка. - Никак тебе не угодишь. 
Влезла она в конуру. В Маша побежала в курятник - посмотреть, снесла курочка Ряба ей пестренькое яичко или нет. Пробралась она через мокрые мальвы к сараю. Отодвинула щеколду и открыла дверь. Глядит, сидят куры на жердочке, нахохлились - спят. Только петушок не спит. Чуть Маша в щель голову просунула, как Петька встряхнулся, головой завертел : 
- Кто-кто-кто? - спрашивает? 
- Тише, тише, Петька, это я, Маша. 
- Тебе чего? - строго говорит Петька. 
- А я, Петь, пришла узнать, снесла курочка Ряба мне пестрое яичко или еще нет? 
-Ишь ты какая ско-ко-корая!- рассердился петух. Каждый день только белые яички несутся. А пестренькие редко получаются. Иди - ка ты лучше спать. 
- Да я не могу. 
- Почему? 
- Я на свою кровать обиделась. Неудобная она. Никак не уснешь на ней. 
- Да-а. То ли дело на жердочке! - согласился петух. - Потеснее друг к дружке прижмешься, перья распустишь, глаза закроешь - и спишь себе до утра. Полезай к нам! 
Кое -как влезла Маша на жердочку, ножки поджала, голову в плечи втянула - сидит. С одного бока ее курочка греет, с другого - петушок. И вправду хорошо - тепло. Задремала Маша да с жердочки и свалилась. Хорошо, что на полу в курятнике была солома постелена, не очень Маша ушиблась. 
- Эх, ты, -засмеялись куры ,- крепче держаться надо! 
Выскочила Маша из курятника - да бегом. Села она на крыльце. На луну смотрит , а спать не идет. Вдруг мимо нее какая-то птица пролетела, а потом - хлоп! - и ей на колени села. Смотрит Маша, а это какая-то чудная птица. На мышку похожа, только у нее нет хвоста, а зато есть мягкие черные крылья. 
- Здравствуйте, - говорит Маша. - А вы кто? 
- Я Летучая Мышь. Я днем сплю у вас на чердаке, а ночью летаю. А почему ты не спишь? 
- У меня кровать неудобная. Лежишь-лежишь - никак не можешь уснуть. 
- Да. Я тебе очень сочувствую, -вздохнула Мышь. - Лежа спать плохо, да еще на кровати. Хочешь, я тебе помогу? 
- Хочу !- обрадовалась Маша. 
- Тогда следуй за мной на чердак. 
Мышь плавно взмахнула крыльями и полетела в слуховое окно. А Маша полезла на чердак по шершавой деревянной лестнице. На чердаке в темном углу качалась паутина, из окна тянуло холодом. 
-Вот моя спальня, - сказала Летучая Мышь и подняла мордочку вверх.- Признаюсь, я ужасная соня, так люблю поспать! 
-А где же ваша кроватка? - спросила Маша. 
- В том -то и дело, -засмеялась Летучая Мышь, -что я обхожусь без всякой кроватки. Ах, какие чудесные сны снятся мне! Стоит только взобраться под самый потолок, уцепиться лапками вон за тот гвоздик и повиснуть там вниз головой. Все снится вверх ногами. Ну что же ты стоишь? Полезай ко мне наверх, я уступаю тебе свой любимый гвоздик! 
Маша вспомнила, как она свалилась в курятнике с жердочки, и потерла ушибленную коленку. 
"Как я буду там спать? - подумала она. -Вниз головой? Я же свалюсь! И как-то здесь неуютно..." 
В слуховое окно в последний раз заглянула луна и спряталась за тучу. Стало совсем темно. 
Маша поежилась. 
-Ну, где же ты ? - позвала ее Летучая Мышь сонным голосом. - Я уже засыпаю! 
Маша ничего не ответила и стала потихоньку спускаться по шаткой лестнице вниз. Через щель в заборе она вылезла из сада и спустилась к пруду. Лягушки от страха квакать перестали и - бултых, бултых - в воду. Старая Цапля от испуга взмахнула крыльями. 
- Кого это там принесло? - проворчала Цапля и покрутила длинным носом, но потом увидела девочку и успокоилась. - Чего бродишь, моих лягушек пугаешь? 
- Мне спать не хочется. 
- Хе-хе-хе! - простуженно закашлялась Цапля.- Я-то думала, что мне одной , старухе, не спится - ревматизм от сырости. А у тебя какая печаль? 
- Да никакая, - замялась Маша, - просто скучно каждый вечер спать ложиться. 
- Верно, скучно, по себе знаю... Так ты это... полезай-ка сюда ко мне в камыши, будем дружить. Я тебя малосольным лягушоночком угощу, а потом рядышком в тине на одной ноге стоять будем. Я тебя крылышком прикрою. 
А у Маши подол рубашки в росе намок, ноги озябли. 
- Я лягушек боюсь, - захныкала она, - и вода мокрая!.. Не буду спать в твоем доме! 
- У, ты, рева!- рассердилась Цапля. - Уходи-ка ты, и поскорей! Мне сырости и без тебя хватает. 
Отвернулась Маша. 
" До чего же мокро и холодно спать в лягушачьем пруду. - думает она. - Сейчас бы в постельку, под теплое одеяло... И никакое оно не кусачее. А очень даже хорошее. И подушка мягкая". 
Идет Маша домой. 
Пробралась на цыпочках в свою спальню. Подняла с пола одеяло и простынку, потом положила на место подушку и залезла в свою мягкую постельку. 
Зевнула и сказала: 
- А все-таки ни у кого на свете нет постельки лучше , чем у меня!

----------


## vasar

Театрализованное представление 
*"Будь вежлив!"*

Белкина Евгения Михайловна
Кочкина Галина Дмитриевна

Цели мероприятия:
– формирование доброжелательности, вежливости, уважения к окружающим;
– развитие способности оценивать свое отношение к позитивным и негативным поступкам сверстников;
– развитие связной, интонационно выразительной речи.

Оборудование и реквизит:
– костюм медведя, петушка, птички;
– большая игрушка жирафа.

1 сцена:
Звучит музыкальная заставка. Песенка «О вежливости» из «Радионяни».
1. «Извини», «пожалуйста», «прости» и «разреши» –
Это не слова, а клю-, а ключик от души
Кроме нашей спутницы таблицы умножения,
Есть еще табли-, табли-, таблица уважения.
Припев:
   Помните как азбуку, как дважды два,
    «Спасибо» и «пожалуйста» – волшебные слова.
    «Спасибо» и «пожалуйста»
    «Спасибо» и «пожалуйста»
    «Спасибо» и «пожалуйста» – волшебные слова.
2. Всюду, где нескромному укажут от ворот,
Вежливый попро-, попро-, попросит и пройдет
Перед словом вежливым двери отворяются,
Пусть оно поча-, поча-, почаще повторяется.
Припев:
Ведущий:
– Ребята, понравилась вам эта песенка? С чем сравниваются волшебные слова? (С ключиком от души). Как вы думаете почему? (Если вы вежливо обращаетесь к собеседнику, то у него появляется желание помочь вам, выслушать вас. Его душа, сердце будут открыты для вас.)
– И действительно «перед вежливым словом двери отворяются», как поется в песенке.
– Мы уже не раз говорили о вежливости, учились внимательно относиться друг к другу, к взрослым.
– Что нужно сказать, если обращаешься к кому-нибудь с просьбой?
(Ответы детей)
– Как нужно приветствовать друг друга при встрече?
(Ответы детей)
– Какие слова благодарности вы знаете?
(Ответы детей)
– Сейчас я познакомлю вас с медведем, которому учение в школе дается нелегко.
Медведь:
    Я все могу-могу плясать,
    И рисовать, и петь,
    Могу стоять на голове,
    До Марса долететь,
    Могу допрыгнуть до Луны,
    Могу найти алмаз,
    Могу я даже видеть сны,
    Не закрывая глаз ...
    Могу я целый день не врать,
    Moгу ..., но не хочу!
Ведущий:
– Вам понравился рассказ медведя? Хотите с ним дружить? Почему? Правильно, слушать хвастунов неприятно. Скромные люди не будут хвастаться: «Я сделал лучше всех!» Но мишка не только хвастун. Послушайте про него стихотворение:
    «Мишка злым сегодня был
    Оттолкнул братишку.
    И сестренке нагрубил,
    И уткнулся в книжку.
(Мишка отворачивается, закрывает морду книжкой).
– Как можно назвать такого мишку? Что про него можно сказать?
– Правильно, грубиян.
Медведь:
– Ребята! Я не хочу быть грубияном. Подскажите, что нужно делать?
Ведущий:
– Давайте поможем медведю, расскажем, что должен делать каждый ребенок и каждый медвежонок, чтобы быть вежливым.
(Рассуждения детей)
– Совершенно верно, вежливые дети первыми приветствуют взрослых, не забывают прощаться, извиняются за беспокойство, благодарят за помощь. Вежливые дети не разговаривают громко, не дразнят товарищей, умеют договариваться, уступать друг другу. Вежливый ребенок, если обидел ненароком, просит прощения.
Медведь:
– Я понял, это очень плохо – быть хвастливым, грубым.
Ведущий:
– Сейчас я прочитаю стихотворение, а ты, Миша, подумай и ответь, как называют людей, которые поступают, как девочка Маша, и как бы ты поступил на ее месте.
    Принесла сегодня Маша
    Длинношеего жирафа,
    Целый день с жирафом этим
    Поиграть хотели дети:
    Он бы был подъемным краном,
    Угостился бы бананом.
    Чтоб жирафчик мог поспать,
    Приготовили кровать.
    Но взяла в охапку Маша
    Длинношеего жирафа,
    Утащила в уголок,
    Чтоб никто отнять не мог.
Медведь:
– Вот так Маша! Вот так жадина! Никогда я так делать не буду. Я бы на ее месте предложил детям поиграть всем вместе, даже поделился бы своими игрушками. А как бы вы поступили, ребята?
Ведущий:
– Вот сейчас мы и проверим, нет ли в нашем классе жадных детей. (Читает стихотворение Э.Машковской «Жадных нет»).
    Жадные!
    Поднимите руки,
    Жадные,
    Жадины
    И жадюги.
    Нет у рук ...
    Вдруг жадных не стало.
    Так не бывало.
    Ну, хоть бы мало!
    Две-три штуки!
    Поднимите руки,
    Жадные девочки,
    Жадные мальчики...
    Поднимите хотя бы пальчики!
    Сколько жадных?
    Надо же знать!
    Пять?
    Двадцать пять?
    Или его двадцать пять?
    Сколько жадных?
    Смотрим тщательно.
    Жадных нет?!
    Замечательно!
Игра со зрителями «Доскажи словечко»
– Игре «Доскажи словечко» вспомним некоторые слова.
    Растает ледяная глыба
    От слова теплого ... (спасибо)
    Зеленеет старый пень,
    Koгда услышит ... (добрый день)
    Мальчик вежливый и развитый
    Говорит, встречаясь, ... (здравствуйте)

2 сцена:
Ведущий:
– Жили-были Петушок и Птичка, жили они дружно. Но однажды Петушок и Птичка не стали, как обычно, играть вместе, надулись и отвернулись друг от друга.
(Обращается к детям, исполняющим роли Петушка и Птички).
– Что случилось? Отчего вы такие сердитые? Поссорились? Так надо помириться!
Птичка:
 Я с Петушком мириться не буду! Он невежливый. Я сказала ему: «Здравствуй!», – а он не ответил.
Петушок:
– А зачем отвечать я тебя вчера видел.
Птичка:
– Но я же сегодня сказала «здравствуй!»
Петушок:
– Ну и что, у меня еще вчерашнее не кончилось.
Ведущий:
– Петушок, ты хочешь, чтобы птичка заболела?
Петушок:
– Нет, я не хочу, чтобы она болела!
Ведущий:
– А что же ты для нее «здравствуй» пожалел? Ведь «здравствуй» – это значит будь здоров, не болей!
Петушок:
– Птичка тоже не очень-то вежлива. Когда она ко мне обращается, то кричит: «Эй, ты!»
Ведущий:
– Значит, вы оба виноваты. Надо друг друга уважать!
Петушок:
– Прости меня, птичка! Я всегда буду здороваться!
Птичка:
– И ты прости меня, Петушок! Я всегда буду вежливой.
Ведущий:
– Вы поняли, как надо себя вести?
– Мне остается только пожелать
– Вам всем, чтобы вы всегда были вежливыми, добрыми, скромными и никогда не ссорится.

Чтение стихов:
«Любочка»               А. Л. Барто
«Посидим в тишине»               Благинина
«Разговор»
«Про Лену»
«Самый важный»
«Одна рифма»
«Перемена»

Решаем задачи не на сложение.
Задачи на уважение.
Вопрос. Мальчик крикнул прохожему: «Сколько время?»
Обращаясь к прохожему мальчик сделал три ошибки.
Ответ. Мальчик должен был спокойно спросить: «Извините, пожалуйста, не смогли бы Вы сказать, который час? Спасибо.»

----------


## elenan

*сценарий спектакля "Щелкунчик".*по сказке Гофмана 
 Я его уже выставляла, но эти странички особые для театралов... Этот спектакль мы ставили весной прошлого года с детьми 5 лет.

Действующие лица:
Сказочник – взрослый
Мари
Щелкунчик, он же принц
Франц, брат Мари
Крестный
Гости
Снежинки
Оловянные солдатики
Мышиный король и мыши(4)

В празднично украшенном зале стоит елка, загороженная двумя ширмами в виде створок двери старинного дома с окошечками в центре каждой. Свет немного убавлен. Звучит увертюра к балету «Щелкунчик»(№1). Входит сказочник.
Сказочник. Ну, дружок, хочешь послушать сказку о Щелкунчике и Мышином короле? Откровенно говоря, я и сам хорошенько не знаю, сказка это или правдивая история. Мне рассказал ее мой дедушка, а дедушка узнал ее от своей бабушки, которая уверяла, что была знакома с двоюродной теткой самого Щелкунчика. Так что видишь, дружок, пожалуй, все, о чем ты сейчас услышишь, произошло в действительности, только очень-очень давно. А теперь садись и внимательно слушай.
Вход детей.
Все это началось в чудесный новогодний вечер, когда во всех домах маленького немецкого городка шли веселые праздничные приготовления.
Песня «Откуда приходит Новый год»
Крутится зеркальный шар, пуская под лучом прожектора «снег». 
Сказочник. Уже совсем стемнел, улицы опустели. Только снег, пушистый и мягкий, продолжает падать, густо устилая землю. Видимо и снежинкам в этот день захотелось повеселиться. Они начали кружиться и танцевать то вдруг устав, проникали к окнам, стараясь услышать, что же делается в доме.
Звучит «Вальс снежных хлопьев»(№2).
Снежинки в это время продолжают кружиться под музыку позади елки, затем вновь выходят на передний план и подбегают к окошечкам ширмы.
1-я снежинка. Снежинки, подружки, взгляните в окошко!
Здесь видно гостиную, как на ладошке!
2-я снежинка. Ах, как там красиво! Все блещет, сияет.
А елка! Смотри-ка елка какая!
Не зря ведь ее наряжают сегодня.
Так, значит готовится бал новогодний!
3-я снежинка. А ну-ка взгляну я в это окно.
Наверное, в детскую смотрит оно.
И правда, я этих детишек узнала,
Вчера я до вечера с ними играла.
4-я снежинка .Да-да, это Франц и Мари.
Сегодня они так нарядны, смотри!
Из ширмы выходят Франц и Мари.
Мари. Франц, слышишь, что-то делают в гостиной,
Стучат, шуршат, звучит напев старинный.
Франц. Да, слышу, там ведь елку украшают.
Как жалко, что туда нас не пускают.
Мари. Скорей бы наступил заветный час.
И эти двери распахнут для нас!
Франц. Ой, посмотри, скользнул по стенке свет,
Звук колокольчика раздался тонкий-тонкий.
Открываются двери (ширмы уносятся в разные стороны), вспыхивает яркий свет, все видят нарядную елку с разноцветными гирляндами огней.
Мари.Ах, елка! Посмотри, какая елка!
Звучит фрагмент «Елка»(№3). Франц и Мари подбегают к елке, отбегают, кружатся, взявшись за руки, затем идут вокруг елки – Франц в одну сторону, Мари в другую. 
Мари. Ой, Франц, ты слышишь, гости к нам спешат….
 Вход гостей.  Звучит музыка
1 гость. Здравствуйте, здравствуйте наши друзья,
              Грустить нам сегодня никак нельзя,
 2 гость Здравствуйте, здравствуйте все,
              Елка сегодня встречает гостей,
3 гость.  Музыка, танцы, шутки и смех,
              Праздник собрал в этом зале нас всех.
4 гость. Ноги на месте не могут стоять 
              Давай мы будем сейчас танцевать
Исполняется «Танец гостей». 
С началом музыки «Таинственный гость»  вбегает человек в маске.
 1-й гость. Танец прекрасен и музыка тоже
2-й гость. А кто же подарки подарит нам все же
Мари. Чтоб радостный миг больше нам не тянуть
Прошу я под елку всех заглянуть.
3 гость. А что же под елкой
Смотрите подарки, здесь барабаны и куклы в платьицах ярких
    Дети подходят к елке, берут игрушки.
            Танец с барабанами.
Данил. Сударыни, хватит на месте сидеть
На кукол мы ваших хотим посмотреть.
          Танец с куклами.
Мари. А ктот это под елкой нарядный сидит
У него очень  добрый, приветливый вид,
Гость.Это Щелкунчик, Мари, он  - для всех.
Его дело – раскусывать твердый орех.
Мари.Так это Щелкунчик?
Гость.Ну да, и как видишь,
Он очень уродлив, ничего не попишешь,
Но если по вкусу пришелся тебе,
Сама о его позаботься судьбе.
Мари.Друзья,я отныне о нем не забуду.
Щелкунчик, иди сюда, милый, я буду
Орешки тебе небольшие давать,
Чтоб рот не пришлось широко открывать.
Звучит фрагмент «Щелкунчик». 
Мари берет орешки и подходит к Щелкунчику. 
Франц. Это кто здесь щелкает орехи?
Ах, какой уродец! Вот потеха!
Для меня потрудится пускай,
Вот орех побольше, разгрызай!
Франц с каждой сильной долей такта дает Щелкунчику крупный орех. 
Щелкунчик ломает зубы.
Франц.Ой, что такое, смотри-ка, Мари!
Мари.Ты ему зубы сломал! Целых три(плачет)
Франц.Знать, для орехов в зубах мало силы!
 Мари. Франц, ты ведешь себя, невыносимо
  Гость. Мари, бедняжка перестань грустить.
                   Щелкунчика не трудно починить…
                   Но как он все же не пригож собой!
Мари.        А мне он очень нравится такой.
Гость. А хочешь ли услышать, почему
                  Щелкунчик стал уродцем? Мне известно
Мари. Да,  расскажи! Мне интересно.
Гостья . Щелкунчик был когда-то принцем,
                а злая королева Мышильда превратила его в некрасивую, уродливую  игрушку
 Мари.Ах, так Щелкунчик принцем был когда – то!
И это все Мышильда виновата!
Щелкунчик, что с ним будет, боже!
И кто теперь ему поможет?
Гостья.О, чтобы снова прежним принцем стать,
Он должен непременно одержать
Победу над мышиным королем.
Ну, а вторая трудность знаешь в чем?
Щелкунчик снова принцем обернется, 
Когда полюбит девушка уродца.
Мари.Я буду за Щелкунчика бороться!
Гость..Что ж пожелать удачи остается.(Уходит.)
Звучит «Колыбельная». Гаснет свет.
Сказочница. Как тихо здесь…Кругом все замирает.
Ночная мгла окутала весь дом.
Лишь колокольчики на елке напевают,
А может, то, снежинки за окном…(Засыпает.)
Звучит фрагмент «Мыши» . 
Мышиный король. Идите, сюда мои верные мыши,
Но только, входите, голубчики, тише.
Щелкунчик, я думаю, должен быть здесь,
Мы дом обыскали похоже уж весь.
1м. Да, наш, король, мы служить вам все рады.
2м. пустьь же Щелкунчик вам будет наградой.
3м. Вот он смотрите!
Мыш. Король. За мной все идите!
Танец мышей.
Ммыши окружают Щелкунчика, включается свет, Мари просыпается.
Мари.Мышиный король! Помогите! Ой-ой!
Из-за елки выходит Щелкунчик (ребенок одетый в такой же костюм, какой был на игрушке, в маске Щелкунчика).
Сказочницы. Мари очень испугалась Мышиного короля, она не знала, что у нее есть защитник – храбрый Щелкунчик
Появляются солдатики с саблями в руках.
Щелкунчик.Настал момент великого сражения,
Так бейте, барабаны, наступление!
Солдатик. Солдатики! Сюда быстрее, братцы!
На бой с мышами выходи сражаться!
Звучит фрагмент «Битва» ) Исполняется сцена сражения Щелкунчика с мышиным королем. Оловянные солдатики сражаются с мышами. Щелкунчик – с мышиным королем. Мари с ужасом замечает, что мыши побеждают.
Сказочница. И когда мыши почти победили войско Щелкунчика, Мари сняла с ножки туфельку, и бросила её в мышиного короля.
Мари снимает с ноги туфельку и кидает ее в мышей. Мыши разбегаются. Перед ней стоит красивый юноша. Это принц.
Звучит музыка.
Мари.(оглядывается по сторонам)Щелкунчик, дорогой, вы живы (замечает принца)
Ах, что я вижу! Вот так диво!
И в самом деле – прекрасный принц.
Щелкунчик. Мари, я благодарен без границ.
Вы помогли мне одолеть врага,
Мне жизнь спасли. Так вот моя рука.
Хочу я вам свои владенья показать,
В моей столице милой гостьей стать.
Закройте на минуточку глаза,
Мари, сейчас начнутся чудеса!
Звучит Вальс цветов
Гаснет свет, горят лишь гирлянды на елке, вращается зеркальный шар, пускаю под лучом прожектора «снег».
 Щелкунчик. Мари, дорогая, из сказок и снов
Перед нами – мое королевство цветов
Здесь астры и розы, вьюнок, космея, 
Нас в царстве цветочном встречают друзья
Выбегают  дети – жители цветочного царства царства.
Все дети.Слава Щелкунчику и Мари!

----------


## лорена

*Пес и Лиса*

Действующие лица:
Лиса. Пес. Рассказчик. 

Рассказчик
Как-то под великий праздник,
Из лесу придя с мешком,
Забралась лиса в курятник
Поживиться петушком.
Лишь взялась она за дело,
Пес дворовый поднял лай.
Пес
Ишь, чего ты захотела,
Ну-ка, выходи давай!
Гав!
Лиса
Да я не виновата,
По-соседски я зашла.
Не поверишь, но я брата
В петушке себе нашла!
Пес
Гав! Гав! Гав! Тебя поймаю,
Шкуру рыжую спущу.
Я тебя, плутовка, знаю,
И злодейства не прощу!
Рассказчик
Бросилась лисица к лесу,
Пес за нею по пятам.
А лиса в нору залезла,
Да и притаилась там.
Пес
Выходи! Гав! Гав!
Лиса
Не выйду!
Тоже дурочку нашел!
Ты погавкал бы для виду,
Да домой скорее шел.
Ох, устала от погони!
Чтоб медведь тебя задрал.
Хоть догнать ты – не догонишь,
Но всю душу измотал!
Ох, вы лапки, мои лапки,
Что вы делали, когда
Я бежала без оглядки?
Лапки
Мы несли тебя сюда!
Лиса
А вы, глазки, мои глазки,
Делали вы что-нибудь?
Глазки
Мы смотрели без опаски
И показывали путь!
Пес
Выходи! Гав! Гав!
Лиса
Не выйду!
Вот противный, отвяжись!
Что пристал ты к инвалиду?
Что ты портишь людям жизнь?
А вы ушки, мои ушки,
Отвечайте на вопрос!
Где вы были?
Ушки
На макушке,
Слушали, где лает пес!
Лиса
А ты хвост, чем занимался,
От погони как спасал?
Хвост
Под ногами я болтался
И бежать тебе мешал!
Пес
Выходи! Гав! Гав!
Лиса
Ну, хвостик,
За измену отплачу!
Будешь мерзнуть на погосте!
Вот тебя я проучу!
Рассказчик
И лиса свой хвост пушистый
Показала из норы.
Пес в него вцепился быстро
И тащил до конуры
Вместе с ним и всю лисицу!
Думать надобно сперва –
Коль с хвостом не помириться,
Пропадет и голова.

----------


## лорена

На мотив "За четыре моря".

Помнишь, ты мне сказку обещал?
Дал цветы, портфель помог нести
Долго ты, я помню как сей час
Убеждал, что там детям хорошо:

Пр.
Класс такой прикольный,
А учитель – душка,
Что учиться – круто,
Обещал мне всё на свете
Говорил, что стану я
Лучшей ученицей
Оказалось – просто
Ты бросал слова на ветер

2 куп.
Сразу же поверила тебе
Согласилась в первый класс пойти
Думала, что ждет меня курорт
Удалось вам в школу заманить

Пр.
Что класс такой прикольный,
Что учитель – душка,
Что учиться – круто,
Обещал мне всё на свете
Говорил, что стану я
Лучшей ученицей
Оказалось – просто
Ты бросал слова на ветер

Пр. 2
Но теперь я знаю
Был во многом прав ты
Школы лучше нету:
Клёвый класс, учитель – супер!
Чтобы здесь учиться
Мы на всё согласны
В табель двойки ставьте,
На второй нас год оставте!!!

----------


## yfnfifu

> в саду выпускной нужны пени ,сценарии,песни переделки,сценки


*Вот и кончилась детская сказка*
(на мелодию «Не плач Алиса»)

Вот и все,Вот и кончилась детская сказка
Вот и все ,раставаться всегда тяжело
Раставаться с памятью о чуде,
Зная что его уже не будет
Вы не плачте ,что детство прошло 2р.

П-в: Не плачте мамы,не плачте папы
Праздник наступил,будет нам по 7 по 8 лет
Прощай наш садик,
Прощайте няни
К нам глядит в окно школьной жизни
Первый наш рассвет.

В первый раз ,мы прощаясь уходим на долго
В первый раз ,грустный праздник сегодня у нас
Поварам и няням нашим милым
Нашим воспитателям любимым
Мы прощальную песню поем 2р.

П-в:(тот- же)

----------


## Олесечка

ЕСТЬ *песенки о театре*

Веселые ребята. "Мы бродячие артисты". 
А.Абдуллов. Песня про актеров.
Альфа. "Театр".
Алиса "Театр" 
А,Макаревич. Посвящение артистам.
А Макаревич. Посвящение театру.
Песенка Буратино и его друзей о театре.

----------


## NilaI

Здравствуйте, все форумчане!
Девочки, когда проводите месяц (или неделю) театра?
 Предлагаю выставлять театральные представления. 
"Пан Котофей"
Сценарий для постановки украинской народной сказки. Продолжительность спектакля: 25 минут; количество актеров: от 4 до 7.
Действующие лица:
Кот
Лиса
Заяц
Волк
Медведь
Кабан
Рассказчик
На первом плане слева несколько деревьев, справа хата лисы. На втором плане лес.


Рассказчик
Без обратного билета
Мышь с того вернулась света.
Рассказала мышка та
Чудо-сказку про кота,
Про Кота Котовича,
Про Петра Петровича.
Он ходил к соседской кошке,
На ногах носил сапожки
И из подпола взашей
Гнал на улицу мышей –
Молоко не пил он даром.
А когда стал очень старым,
Мыши с криками: «Ура!»
Прочь прогнали со двора.
Из-за деревьев слева появляется Кот.
Кот (плача)
Эх ты доля, моя доля!
Помирать мне в чистом поле,
Я ли не по правде жил,
Я ли верно не служил?
Из хаты выходит Лиса и подходит к Коту. Кот тут же вскакивает и начинает шипеть.
Кот
Фу-фу-фу! Не подходи!
Тигра в кошке не буди!
А не то, я не шучу,
Разорву и проглочу!
Лиса (испуганно)
Что вы, я бы не посмела,
Я будить вас не хотела.
Ах, не надо так фырчать!
Как вас звать и величать?
Кот (гордо)
Я в охоте корифей
И зовусь пан Котофей!
Заземельный и заморский
Кот сиамский и ангорский!
Лиса
Ну, а я из лис простых,
Здесь, в лесу, немало их.
Правда, я средь них царевна –
Лизавета Патрикевна.
Если будешь жить со мной,
Стану я твоей женой.
На себя возьму заботы –
Ты на печь, я на охоту!
Кот (довольно)
Ладно, так тому и быть!
Лиса и Кот идут к хате и скрываются в ней.
Рассказчик
Стали Кот с Лисою жить.
Жили-поживали,
В дом гостей не звали!
Из-за деревьев слева появляется Заяц, подбегает к хате и стучится в дверь. Из окна выглядывает Лиса.
Заяц
Тук-тук-тук! Лиса, открой,
Я боюсь тебя порой,
Но решил я расхрабриться,
На тебе, Лиса, жениться!
Лиса
Ох, дела твои плохи,
Опоздал ты в женихи,
Мужем мне пан Котофей,
Он в охоте корифей –
Заземельный и заморский
Кот сиамский и ангорский!
Уходи, не то придет,
На кусочки разорвет!
Из хаты появляется Кот.
Кот
Фу-фу-фу! Не подходи!
Тигра в кошке не буди!
А не то, я не шучу,
Разорву и проглочу!
Заяц бросается бежать и сталкивается около деревьев с Медведем. Лиса и Кот скрываются в доме.
Медведь
Эй, косой, куда ты мчишься,
Ты кого сейчас боишься?
Заяц (дрожа)
Гонится за мной заморский
Пан сиамский кот ангорский!
Из-за деревьев появляется Волк.
Волк
Это что еще за птица?
Заяц
Говорят, что муж лисицы!
Из-за деревьев появляется Кабан.
Кабан
Где она его нашла?
За меня-то не пошла!
Волк
Мне вот отказала тоже!
Говорит, не вышел рожей.
Медведь
Я же больно неуклюж.
Ну, какой Лисе я муж?
Заяц
Видно, этот Котофей
Настоящий царь зверей!
Кабан (завистливо)
Только за царя лисица
Выйти замуж согласится!
Честно я хочу признаться,
Не хотел бы повстречаться,
С этим чудищем заморским –
Хоть сиамским, хоть ангорским!
Волк
Чтобы с жизнью не проститься,
Надо к пану подольститься!
Способа надежней нет,
Чем позвать их на обед!
Я добуду для жаркого
Лучшую в селе корову.
Заяц
Хоть там ходит дед с винтовкой,
Но вернусь я к вам с морковкой!
Кабан
Ну а я им для окрошки
Принесу мешок картошки.
Медведь
Я же, чтоб уважить пана,
Меду принесу два жбана!
Заяц, Волк, Кабан и Медведь скрываются за деревьями.
Рассказчик
Вскоре был обед готов:
Трех зажарили коров,
Таз нарезали окрошки,
Но достать забыли ложки.
И никто из них не смеет
На обед звать Котофея.
Из-за деревьев появляются Волк и Медведь, несущие стол, уставленный угощениями. За ними выходят Заяц и Кабан.
Медведь
Нет, их звать я не пойду,
Лучше здесь я подожду!
Волк
А я старый и глухой,
К ним посланец я плохой!
Кабан
Я все время заикаюсь!
Так что звать пойдет их Заяц!
Заяц бежит к хате Лисы и стучится.
Заяц
Тук-тук-тук!
Из окна выглядывает Лиса.
Лиса
Тебе кого?
Заяц
Ну… тебя и… как его…
В общем, пана Котофея!
Приходите вы скорее
К нам, на праздничный обед.
Все там есть, а ложек нет!
Лиса
Ладно, ложки мы захватим.
Заяц убегает.
Лиса
Ну-ка, пан, слезай с полатей,
Мы сегодня выйдем в свет –
В нашу честь дают обед!
Лиса скрывается в хате. Через некоторое время выходит вместе с Котом и направляется к столу. Каждый из них несет ложку. Волк, Кабан, Медведь и Заяц делают шаг им навстречу.
Кот
Фу-фу-фу! Не подходите!
Тигра в кошке не будите!
А не то, я не шучу,
Разорву и проглочу!
Нюх-нюх-нюх! Я мясо чую!
Вот сейчас его схвачу я,
Мяу-мяу! Есть хочу!
И быка я проглочу!
Кот роняет ложку и набрасывается на угощение, звери в ужасе разбегаются, Медведь падает ничком. Кот и Лиса берут стол и несут его в хату.
Рассказчик
Все до смерти испугались,
С диким воем разбежались,
Спрятались – кто под кустом,
Кто в овраге под мостом.
Эхо вслед им повторяло:
«Мяу! Мяу! Мало! Мало!»
Ели ноги унесли,
Рады, что себя спасли.
Лиса и Кот скрываются в хате. Не успевший убежать Медведь, встает и, опасливо озираясь, идет к деревьям.
Медведь
Хорошо не углядел,
А не то бы точно съел!
Хошь поверь, а хошь проверь,
Котофей – ужасный зверь!
Конец.

----------


## Ljubov

Нила, спасибо за сказку, интересная. Ставлю свою,
СКАЗКА ТЕРЕМОК «БОЧКА»

Участники:
Мишка – 
Бабочка – 
Божья коровка – 
Сорока – 
Головастик – 

Посреди зала стоит пустая бочка. Появляется Мишка.
•	Песня Мишки
Мишка. Вот пустая бочка из-под мёда! Отличный выйдет у меня дом. Не дом, а целый терем распрекрасный. Залезу в него, проделаю окошки и буду ждать.
(Подходит к бочке и садится на неё
Летит, помахивая крыльями, Бабочка.)
•	Танец Бабочки
Бабочка. Дом стоит смешной! Теремок большой!
               Кто в тереме сидит, в окошечко глядит?
Мишка. Я – Мишка-топтыжка.
              Это мой домишко. А ты кто?
Бабочка. Я – Бабочка весёлая, домой лечу из сада я.
                Пусти меня к себе в теремок!
Мишка. Не пущу. Ты его сломаешь. Вон у тебя крылья по пять метров каждое! Куда ты их здесь денешь?
(Бабочка обиженно стоит рядом с бочкой.
 Появляется Божья коровка.)
•	Песня Божьей коровки
Божья коровка. Дом стоит смешной! Теремок большой!
                           Кто в тереме сидит, в окошечко глядит?
Мишка. Я – Мишка-топтыжка.
              Это мой домишко. А ты кто?
Божья коровка. Я коровка не простая, над цветами я летаю.
                           Я такой жучок прекрасный, спинка-панцирь очень красный.
                           Пусти меня к себе в теремок!
Мишка. Не пущу. Ты его сломаешь. Вон у тебя щёки какие – их со спины видать! Не поместишься ты в моём теремке!
Бабочка. И меня не пустил. А я тоже хочу в таком нарядном теремке жить!
(Божья коровка встаёт рядом с Бабочкой.
Летит, взмахивая крыльями, Сорока).
•	Оркестр «Весёлые трещотки»
Сорока.  Ой! Ой! Кто это такой?
               Дом стоит смешной! Теремок большой!
               Кто в тереме сидит, в окошечко глядит?
Мишка. Я – Мишка-топтыжка.
              Это мой домишко. А ты кто?
Сорока. Я Сорока-белобока, весёлая трещотка.
               Пусти меня к себе в теремок!
Мишка. Не пущу. Ты его сломаешь. Ты вертлявая, как волчок. Как начнёшь тут кружиться, так и рухнет мой домишко!
Божья коровка. И нас с бабочкой не пустил. Вот какой жадный!
(Сорока встаёт с Бабочкой и Божьей коровкой.
Прыжками появляется Головастик).
•	Песня Головастика
Головастик. Квак! Квак! Что за кавардак?
                     Дом стоит смешной! Теремок большой!
                     Кто в тереме сидит, в окошечко глядит?
Мишка. Я – Мишка-топтыжка.
              Это мой домишко. А ты кто?
Головастик. Я крошка-Головастик, малыш с огромной пастью.
                      Будущая лягушка, зелёная квакушка.
                      Пусти меня к себе в теремок!
Мишка. Не пущу. Ты его сломаешь. Вон у тебя губищи какие. Как влезешь в домик, так их девать некуда будет!
Сорока. И нас не пустил.
Бабочка. Меня – бабочку.
Божья коровка. Меня – жучка скромного!
Сорока. Меня – сороку-белобоку!
Головастик. Э-э-э...Может быть дело в нас, а не в Мишке-топтыжке?
Сорока. Как это? Трек-трек-трек!
Головастик. Это потому, что мы не говорим волшебного слова.
Божья коровка. А какое это слово?
Бабочка. А я знаю, какое это слово.
Головастик. Какое же ты слово знаешь?
Бабочка. «Пусти, а не то отлупим!»
Сорока, Бабочка и Божья коровка (хором). Пусти, а не то отлупим!
Мишка. Что? Вы – мелюзга меня отлупите? А ну, попробуйте! (ревёт) Рры-ы-ы!
(Сорока, Бабочка и Божья коровка разбегаются в разные стороны).
Сорока. Это злой Головастик нас научил!
Головастик. И неправда! Нечего Мишку обижать. Это он терем сделал из бочки. Так надо попроситься вежливо, и как это принято у хороших зверят. Надо сказать волшебное слово.
Сорока. Да какое же это слово, скажи ты нам, умный Головастик.
•	Песня о волшебных словах
Головастик. «Пожалуйста»!
Сорока. Пожалуйста!
Божья коровка. Пожалуйста! Это же так просто, что же мы не догадались?
Головастик. Мишка, пусти нас в теремок жить, пожалуйста!
Сорока, Бабочка и Божья коровка (хором, вежливо). Пожалуйста!
Мишка. Хорошо, раз вы такие вежливые, то пущу! С вежливыми соседями вместе жить хорошо! Заходите!
Бабочка. Я – Бабочка весёлая, домой лечу из сада я.
Божья коровка. Я коровка не простая, над цветами я летаю.
                           Я такой жучок прекрасный, спинка-панцирь очень красный.
Сорока. Я Сорока-белобока, весёлая трещотка.
Головастик. Я крошка-Головастик, малыш с огромной пастью.
                      Будущая лягушка, зелёная квакушка.
 Мишка. И я – Мишка-топтыжка.
              Это мой домишко.            
Все герои (вместе). Все мы живём в нём вместе дружно, нам весело и хорошо!
•	Общая пляска «Поссорились – помирились»

----------

Vassa (16.12.2018)

----------


## NilaI

Кот, петух и лиса
Сценарий для постановки русской народной сказки
Действующие лица:

Кот
Петушок
Лиса



Слева изба Кота и Петушка, справа лес. Из избушки слева выходит Кот. В окошко выглядывает Петушок.
Кот: В лес иду я за дровами,
        Печку нечем нам топить.
        В доме ты теперь хозяин,
        Будешь дом наш сторожить.
        Ухожу я ненадолго,
        Не скучай, не унывай.
        Ни лисе, ни злому волку –
        Никому не открывай!
Петушок: Возвращайся поскорее,
                  Страшно дома одному.
                  Не волнуйся, нашу дверь я,
                  Не открою никому.
Петушок прячется в дом. Кот идет к лесу.
♫ Кот (поет и хор): Как в избушке у опушки
                                   Петушок живет и кот.
                                   Васька днем печет ватрушки,
                                   Петя песенки поет.
                        Петя – петушок отважный,
                        Не боится никого.
                        Только оставлять мне страшно
                        Петю дома одного.
                        Мяу, мяу! Мяу-мяу!
                        Мяу-мяу! Мур! Мур! Мур! Кот скрывается в лесу.
♫ Танец ёлочек и деревьев

 Выходит Лиса и идет к дому Кота и Петушка.
Лиса: Вот и славно! Вот и славно!
           Хорошо наш кот поет,
           И не знает, и не знает,
           Что лиса уже идет!
Стоит  перед домом Петушка и стучится в дверь.
Лиса: Тук-тук-тук!
         В гости к вам лиса пришла!
Петушок не показывается, слышен только его голос.
Голос Петушка: В гости мы тебя не звали.
Лиса: Петя, Петя, петушок,
          Золотистый гребешок,
               Масляна головушка,
               Шелкова бородушка,
               Выгляни в окошко,
               Дам тебе горошку!
Петушок: Где? Петушок выглядывает из окошка, Лиса его хватает и бежит к лесу.
Петушок (кричит): Ой, несет меня лиса
                                    За дремучие леса,
                                    Зa гору высокую,
                                    Зa реку широкую!
                                    Вася, где ты, отвечай!
                                    Друг сердечный, выручай!
Из леса навстречу Лисе появляется Кот с вязанкой дров, бросает ее и набрасывается на Лису.
Кот: Вот тебе, лиса-плутовка,
         Длиннохвостая воровка!
         Я когтистой лапою
         Бок твой исцарапаю!
Лиса испугалась и убегает в лес. Кот и Петушок и вместе идут домой.
Кот: Что ж ты мой наказ нарушил,
          И домой пустил лису?
Петушок (виновато): Не пускал я в дом злодейку,
                                       Только выглянул в окно.
                                       А она как хвать за шейку!
Кот: То-то Петя и оно!
         Не выглядывай в окошко,
         И с лисой не говори.
         В лес пойду, давай лукошко.
         Хорошенько дверь запри!
Петушок входит в дом и выносит Коту лукошко. Кот с лукошком идет к лесу, а Петушок скрывается в доме.
Кот (вздыхает): Ох, и страшно мне оставить
                             Петю дома одного!
Кот входит в лес, и тут же выбегает Лиса, подбегает к дому Кота и Петушка.
Лиса (вкрадчиво): Петя, Петя, петушок,
                                Золотистый гребешок,
                                Масляна головушка,
                                Шелкова бородушка,
                                Выгляни в окошко,
                                Дам тебе горошку!
Петушок не отзывается и не выглядывает.
Лиса: Петя, Петя, петушок,
          Золотистый гребешок,
           Масляна головушка,
           Шелкова бородушка,
           Выгляни в окошко,
          Дам тебе горошку!
          Для тебя лисичка,
          Принесла пшенички,
Петушок: Вкусненькой? Петушок выглядывает из окошка, Лиса его хватает и бежит к лесу.
Петушок (кричит): Ой, несет меня лиса,
                                 За дремучие леса,
                                 Зa гору высокую,
                                 Зa реку широкую!
                                 Вася, где ты, отвечай!
                                 Друг сердечный, выручай! Из леса навстречу Лисе появляется Кот с корзиной грибов, бросает ее и набрасывается на Лису.
Кот: Снова ты, лиса-плутовка
        Длиннохвостая воровка?!
        Вот тебе я отомщу,
        Шкуру я с тебя спущу. 
Лиса убегает в лес. Кот и Петушок вместе идут домой.
Кот: Не говорил ли я тебе,
         Не верь лисе, она хитра,
         И от нее не жди добра. Подходят к домику.
Ну, Петенька смотри,
Я собираюсь далеко –
В село, купить зерна.
Держись, хоть это не легко,
Подальше от окна! Петушок входит в дом. Кот идет к лесу.
Кот: Одного его оставить
         Я надолго не могу! 
         Чтоб скорее дело справить,
         Я, пожалуй, побегу.
Кот убегает в лес, и тут же выбегает Лиса, подбегает к дому Кота и Петушка.
Лиса (вкрадчиво): Петя, Петя, петушок,
                                Золотистый гребешок,
                                Масляна головушка,
                               Шелкова бородушка.
                               Выгляни в окошко,
                               Дам тебе горошку! Петушок не отзывается и не выглядывает.
                                Петя, Петя, петушок,
                               Золотистый гребешок,
                                Масляна головушка,
                               Шелкова бородушка.
                               Выгляни в окошко,
                               Дам тебе горошку! 
                               Для тебя лисичка,
                               Принесла пшенички. Петушок не отзывается и не выглядывает.
Лиса: Петя, Петя, петушок,
          Золотистый гребешок,
          Масляна головушка,
           Шелкова бородушка.
           Выгляни в окошко,
          Дам тебе горошку! 
          Для тебя лисичка,
          Принесла пшенички. 
          На крылечко выходи,
          На гостинцы погляди! 
Голос Петушка: Нет, меня ты не обманешь!
                             Знаю я, как ты хитра.
                             Говорить с тобою станешь,
                             А ты хвать и со двора!
 Лиса: Что ты, что ты, милый Петя.
           Я милее всех на свете.
           Если б съесть тебя хотела,
           То давным-давно бы съела. Петушок не отзывается и не выглядывает. Лиса несколько раз обходит перед домиком.
            Петя, Петя, ты живой?
Голос Петушка: Живой! Петушок выглядывает из окошка, Лиса его хватает и бежит к лесу.
Петушок (кричит): Ой, несет меня лиса,
                                   За дремучие леса,
                                   Зa гору высокую,
                                   Зa реку широкую!
                                   Вася, где ты, отвечай!
                                   Друг сердечный, выручай!
Лиса: Но не слышит тебя кот?
           Провела вас ловко!
           Никогда он не придет!
Петушок: Отпусти, плутовка! Лиса с Петушком бегут.
Петушок (кричит): Ой, несет меня лиса,
                                   За дремучие леса,
                                    Зa гору высокую,
                                     Зa реку широкую!
                                     Вася, где ты, отвечай!
                                     Друг сердечный, выручай!  Из леса навстречу Лисе появляется Кот с мешком.
Кот: Видишь, Петя, сколько раз
Я давал тебе наказ.
Ты не слушал, убежал,
И опять в беду попал.
И сейчас тебя спасу.
А лисичку попрошу,
Будь любезна и добра
Отпусти ты Петушка! 
Лиса: Я согласна, так и быть.
Буду с вами мирно жить.
Ради дружбы нашей
Давайте, мы спляшем.

♫ Общий танец

Петушок: Ты, Василий – кот-герой,
                  Лучший друг на свете!
 Лиса: Лучше прежнего теперь,
             Заживем мы вместе! 
Петушок, Кот и Лиса берутся за руки и кланяются.
Ведущая объявляет исполнителей ролей. 

Конец!

----------


## NilaI

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой нибудь материал, по сказке Чипполино.
> Буду рада любой сценке или сценарию. 
> Спасибо.


Может такая сказка подойдет.
Сценарий о витаминах с участие Чиполлино.
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Здравствуйте, ребята! Сегодня мы с вами поговори о витаминах. Кто из вас знает, где мы можем их встретить? 

Ответы детей. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Все верно. Витамины встречаются и в лимоне, и в апельсине, и в помидоре, и, конечно, в луке. А знаете ли вы, что все эти фрукты и овощи живут в одной стране под названием Витаминия? И я предлагаю прямо сейчас отправиться в эту страну и посмотреть, как живут и чем занимаются ее жители. Вы спросите, как же мы попадем в Витаминию? Очень просто. Нужно закрыть глаза, трижды хлопнуть в ладоши и сказать: "Раз два три, сказка дверь нам отвори!". 

Дети вместе с ведущей говорят волшебные слова. В зал вбегает мальчик-луковка. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Какое солнце! Чудный день!
Играть и песни петь не лень!
Я позову своих друзей!
(кричит) Эй, выходите поскорей!
Пойду, посмотрю, чем занимается моя подруга Редиска. А вот и ее домик. Она живет здесь со своими сестричками. 

Чиполлино проходит несколько шагов, оказывается перед красной дверью, стучится и тихонько входит. На середину зала выбегают девочки-редисочки. 

ТАНЕЦ РЕДИСОЧЕК.
Музыку выбрать произвольно. Девочки танцуют с лейками. Они поливают огород. На танцующих надеты одинаковые бордовые или красные платьица (или бордовые сарафанчики и белые блузки). У всех волосы собраны в высокий хвостик и перетянуты белой широкой резинкой. В конце танца Чиполлино высовывается из-за двери (или из-за шторы), и Редиска нечаянно поливает его. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Ой! С самого утра и холодный душ? 

Девочки-редиски пугаются и с визгом убегают за дверь. Остается подруга Чиполлино Редиска. 

РЕДИСКА: Кто тут прячется? 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Это я, Чиполлино, твой друг.
Зову на прогулку друзей и подруг! 

РЕДИСКА: Привет, Чиполлино! (грозит пальчиком) Ты напугал моих сестричек! 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Я не специально. Мне просто хотелось посмотреть, чем вы занимаетесь. 

РЕДИСКА: Поливали огород. А сейчас я бы с удовольствием отправилась с тобой на прогулку. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: И мне кажется, кто-то уже нас ждет на улице! (прислушивается) 

РЕДИСКА: Конечно, это Слива. Только этот темнокожий мальчишка может так весело распевать и танцевать! 

ТАНЕЦ МАЛЬЧИКА СЛИВЫ.
Мальчик Слива танцует под фотограмму песни Л. Агутина "Парень темнокожий".
Если составление танца окажется для вас слишком сложным, придумайте несколько движений и пусть мальчик Слива повторяет их сначала сам, а потом пригласит зрителей танцевать вместе с ним.
В конце танца Чиполлино и Редиска присоединяются к танцующему другу. 

СЛИВА: Чиполлино! Редиска! Как я рад вас видеть! 

РЕДИСКА: И мы тебе рады! 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Куда ты идешь? 

СЛИВА: Иду помогать дядюшке Кабачку. Он вырастил большо-о-о-й урожай и теперь никак не может его собрать. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Я с удовольствием помогу дядюшке Кабачку. 

РЕДИСКА: И я! 

СЛИВА: Вот здорово! Тогда пойдем скорее! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Подождите! Чиполлино, Редиска, Слива! А можно, мы с ребятами вам тоже поможем? 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: А вы кто такие? И как попали в страну Витаминию? 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Мы - гости вашей замечательной страны и хотим посмотреть с ребятами, как вы живете. А если вам нужна помощь, то мы будем рады помочь. Правда, ребята? 

ДЕТИ: Да! 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Ну, что ж, мы рады встрече с вами. А лишней паре рук всегда найдется работа. 

ИГРА "СОБЕРИ УРОЖАЙ!" (проводит ведущая)
Понадобятся: 2 большие корзины, маленькие мячики по числу детей (можно заменить их настоящими яблоками).
Правила игры: разделить детей на две команды "Кабачки" и "Тыковки". В начале и конце зала перед каждой командой поставить по большой корзине. В конце зала в корзину положить маленькие мячики по числу детей в команде. Это яблоки. Нужно добежать до корзины с яблоками, взять одно из них и вернуться назад, положить яблоко в пустую корзину. Как только яблоко окажется в корзине, эстафету продолжает следующий участник. Эстафета начинается и заканчивается по команде ведущей. Та команда, которая быстрее перенесет яблоки в пустую корзину, становится победительницей. 

В зал входит грустный дядюшка Тыква. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Дядюшка Тыква, что случилось? Почему ты такой грустный? 

ТЫКВА: Как же мне не грустить? Решил я построить дом. Не огромный дом, а маленький домишко. Вот и кирпичи привез. Да боюсь, что одному не справиться. Что делать? 

РЕДИСКА: Как что? Смотри, сколько рядом помощников. Мы поможем! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: И построим не один домик, а целых два. А Вы, дядюшка Тыква, выберете, в каком будете жить. 

ИГРА "ПОСТРОЙ ДОМИК ДЯДЮШКЕ ТЫКВЕ". (проводит ведущая)
Понадобятся: 2 набора крупного конструктора.
Правила игры: разделить детей на две команды. Каждой команде дать по набору конструктора. По команде ведущей дети начинают строить домик для дядюшки Тыквы.
Обратите внимание детей, что в этой игре важно не только быстро построить дом, но и так, чтобы он был крепким и красивым. 

ТЫКВА: Ну и дела! Не успел я и глазом моргнуть, а у меня уже целых два домика! Спасибо, ребята! Вы на славу потрудились, и за это я угощу вас полезным и вкусным тыквенным соком. 

Дядюшка Тыква угощает детей соком.
Звучит тревожная музыка, в зал вбегают Лимончики - стражники сеньора Лимона. 

ТАНЕЦ ЛИМОНЧИКОВ.

В конце танца Лимончики выстраиваются в одну шеренгу. Входит сеньор Лимон. 

ЛИМОН: Это что за безобразие?! Кто посмел построить эти огромные дома на моей территории? 

ТЫКВА: Это я, сеньор Лимон. Но разве они огромные? Это же маленькие домишки! 

ЛИМОН: Это возмутительно! Моим собакам жить негде, а ты строишь себе хоромы!!! Решено! Я забираю у тебя эти, как ты говоришь, домишки, и поселю в них своих бедных собачек. 

ТЫКВА: А как же я? 

ЛИМОН: А мне какое дело? Собачки, ко мне! 

Выбегают две собаки. Встают рядом с сеньором Лимоном. 

ЛИМОН: Теперь, мои дорогие собачки, вы будете жить в этих домах, как и положено собакам самого сеньора Лимона! 

Собаки подбегают к домам, обнюхивают их, смотрят на дядюшку Тыкву и мотают отрицательно головой. 

ЛИМОН: Что? Не будете жить в этих прекрасных домах? 

Собаки снова отрицательно мотают головами. 

ЛИМОН: Но почему?!! 1-я СОБАКА: Потому что мы - собаки. И мы знаем, как плохо жить без дома. 

2-я СОБАКА: Мы всегда будем преданы Вам, сеньор Лимон. Но нам жалко дядюшку Тыкву. Давайте оставим ему хотя бы один домик. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Какие у Вас замечательные собаки, сеньор! 

Собаки исполняют "ПЕСНЮ ПРО СОБАКУ".
(из х/ф "Приключения Электроника", слова Ю. Энтина, музыка Е. Крылатова) 
1. Если меркнет свет в окошке, 
Hа душе скребутся кошки,
Кто сумеет вам помочь 
И прогонит кошек прочь? 

Припев:
Это знает всякий. Это не слова.
Преданней собаки нету существа! 
Преданней собаки, ласковей собаки, 
Веселей собаки нету существа! 

2. Если кто-нибудь решится
Hа хозяев покуситься, 
Кто сумеет рядом встать 
И нахала покусать? 

Припев.

3. Кто любой приказ толково
Понимает с полуслова, 
Кто, не требуя наград, 
Рядом быть бывает рад? 

Припев. 
ЛИМОН: Это что же такое? Даже собаки меня не слушаются! Я это так не оставлю! Лимончики, за мной! 

Сеньор Лимон с охраной уходят из зала. В дверях сталкиваются с графинями Вишенками (они все время держатся за руки, словно ягодки на ветке) и мальчиком Вишенкой. Графини делают реверанс. Разгневанный Лимон выбегает из зала. 

ВИШЕНКА: Друзья мои, как я рад видеть вас! (обнимается с друзьями) 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Ты как раз вовремя! Мы только что закончили строить домик для дядюшки Тыквы и хотим поиграть в веселую игру. 

ГРАФИНИ (хором): Вишенка! Ты не забыл? Тебя ждут занятия по музыке! 

ВИШЕНКА: Но я так хочу поиграть с друзьями! 

ГРАФИНИ (хором): Сначала занятия! 

Вишенка вздыхает. 

РЕДИСКА: Не расстраивайся! Мы поможем тебе. 

ВИШЕНКА: Но как? 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Очень просто. Занятия музыкой, так занятия музыкой! 

СЛИВА: У нас получится замечательное выступление оркестра! 

ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ОРКЕСТРА.
Дети играют на различных музыкальных инструментах. Если у вас возникнет проблема с музыкальными инструментами, не огорчайтесь и не отказывайтесь от этого веселого номера. Для оркестра подойдет все, что угодно: деревянные ложки, крышки от кастрюль, стеклянная посуда… Включите веселую песенку, и пусть дети по очереди играют на инструментах. Вам, как дирижеру, останется только указывать, чья очередь играть. Вот и получится оркестр! 

ВИШЕНКА: Какое замечательное выступление у нас получилось! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Запомни, Вишенка, так бывает всегда, когда рядом оказываются друзья. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Закончил дело - гуляй смело! Правда, графини? 

1-я ГРАФИНЯ: Конечно! Теперь и мы с удовольствием научим вас новой игре! 

2-я ГРАФИНЯ: Называется она "Неразлучные друзья". И кто, как не мы, знаем, как непросто подчас справиться с заданием, когда выполняешь его в паре. 

ИГРА-ЭСТАФЕТА "НЕРАЗЛУЧНЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ".
Понадобятся: 8-10 ориентиров, которыми могут стать кегли, кубики, любые небольшие игрушки; 2 мяча. 
Детей разбить на две команды. Соревнования начинаются и заканчиваются по команде ведущей. 

1-й тур: "СОБЕРИ КОМАНДУ".
Ппонадобятся: 8-10 ориентиров.
Правила игры: игра напоминает челночный бег. Капитаны команд бегут до первого ориентира, затем возвращаются, берут за руку одного из членов команды, и они вместе бегут до второго ориентира. Затем вместе они возвращаются за следующим участником и втроем бегут до третьего ориентира. И так, пока в цепочке не окажутся все члены команды. Вся цепочка бежит до последнего ориентира, оббегает его и возвращается к старту. Побеждает команда, первой справившаяся с заданием. 

2-й тур: "ДОНЕСИ ВИШЕНКУ".
Понадобятся: 4 ориентира (установить их в начале и конце зала напротив команд), 2 мяча.
Правила игры: дети встают в командах в пары.
1-й этап. По команде ведущей пара бежит от первого до второго ориентира, обхватив мяч с двух сторон. Оббежав второй ориентир, пара возвращается на место и передает мяч следующей паре. Игра заканчивается, когда все пары пробегут эстафету и вернутся на место.
2-й этап. Нужно нести мяч, удерживая его между животами.
3-й этап. Пронести мяч, удерживая его между лбами. 

3-й тур: "ВИШЕНКА В КОРЗИНКЕ".
Понадобятся: 4 ориентира (установить их в начале и конце зала напротив команд).
Правила игры: капитан команды выбирает перед началом игры, с кем он будет играть в паре. Они будут корзинкой. Остальные участники (вишенки) выстраиваются в колонну. По команде ведущей пара захватывает одну вишенку в корзинку, и они втроем бегут до второго ориентира. Затем оставляют за ориентиром первую вишенку и бегом, взявшись за руку, возвращаются за следующей. Эстафета закончена, когда все вишенки перенесены на противоположную сторону. 

ЧИПОЛЛИНО: Какие интересные игры! Я раньше никогда в такие не играл. 

РЕДИСКА: Оказывается, и строгие графини-вишенки любят играть. 

ТЫКВА: Жалко только, что сеньор Лимон остался в одиночестве. Может он то же любит играть? 

СЛИВА: Вряд ли. Он такой вредный! 

Входит сеньор Лимон. 

ЛИМОН: А вот и нет! Никакой я не вредный! А очень даже полезный. У меня просто было плохое настроение. А сейчас я посмотрел, как вы весело играете, и мое настроение поднялось. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Сеньор Лимон совершенно прав, ребята. Он очень полезный. Вспомните, когда у вас болит горло, что мама покупает? С чем вы так любите пить чай? И что прекрасно лечит простуду? Конечно, лимон! В нем очень много витамина С. 

ЛИМОН (скромно водит кончиком носка по полу): И, чтобы вы не сердились на меня, я приглашаю всех на блины и вкусный чай с лимоном! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Замечательно, что все так хорошо закончилось, и все подружились! И думаю, что хорошая песня сделает всех еще ближе! 

Дети исполняют ПЕСНЮ "НАСТОЯЩИЙ ДРУГ".
(из мультфильма "Тимка и Димка", слова М. Пляцковского, музыка Б. Савельева) 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: А теперь нам, ребята, пора возвращаться домой. Веселая страна Витаминия прощается с нами. 

ЛИМОН: Но только после вкусного чаепития! 

Дети и ведущая идут вслед за Лимоном в группу, где уже все приготовлено к чаепитию.

----------


## nadja007

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА " ВОЛК И 7 КОЗЛЯТ" ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ 5-7 ЛЕТ (с фонограммами) (синтезирована на основе разных вариантах, адоптирована к детям д.сада)

01 Музыка
Вед: Тише тише тишина,сказка в гости к нам пришла!!!

02 ЗВУЧИТ УВЕРТЮРА . 

Дети входят на сцену и рассаживаются

Вед: Там где речка-баловница по камням течет-струится,     
Там. где лес густой шумит, дом бревенчатый стоит. 
Подойду-ка я к окошку и послушаю немножко... 
Тишина...Все крепко спят. Лес баюкает козлят.

03 ВЫЛЕТАЮТ ПТИЧКИ.

Птичка1.Шу-шу-шу-шу,ой,что знаю, что скажу:
Стала модницей коза,красит губы и глаза,
Птичка2.Носит новые сапожки,   носит с камушком серёжки,
Сшила новый сарафан, чтоб понравиться всем нам.

04 МАМА-КОЗА ВЫХОДИТ. 

Коза: Козлятушки, пора вставать!
Милые мои козлята, на работу я спешу,	
Каша здесь, капуста рядом, 
Ешьте, очень вас прошу!
Козл 1: не волнуйся, всё съедим, 
Козл  2: мы одни здесь посидим.
Коза:Ох, волнуюсь я за вас, слезы капают из глаз.

05  ПЕСНЯ КОЗЫ

Коза:
Ох, козлятушки, вы ребятушки,
Остаетеся вы без матушки.
В огород иду за капустою,
Может волк прийти, сердцем чувствую.
Надо сидеть, слышите вы,
Тише воды, ниже травы.
Надо сидеть, слышите вы,
Тише воды, ниже травы.
Вы на семь замков запирайтеся,
Лишь на голос мой откликайтеся.
Ох боюсь я за вас ребятушки,
Ох не вышли бы обознатушки!
Надо сидеть, слышите вы,
Тише воды, ниже травы.
Надо сидеть, слышите вы,
Тише воды, ниже травы.

Козл  3:
Не волнуйся мама, 
Будет все в порядке.
Знаем мы из сказки –
Волк ужасно гадкий.
Козл  4:Жаль, что мама в лес ушла
Козл 5:У неё свои дела.
Козл 6:Целый день опять без мамы!
Козл 7:Ну, не хнычь, не будь упрямым!    
Козл 8:В дом, козлята!Дверь закроем...
Все: И такое там устроем!
Козл 1 и 2 :
На печи сидеть в избе 
Нам не интересно,
В жизни тот не бе не ме, 
кто не любит песню!

06 МУЗЫКА «ЛЯ-ЛЯ» 
_Козлятки  танцуют , в конце пугаются_

07 Музыка Волка
Волк поет в стиле рэп:
Отворите поскорей мамаше дверь
Я устала, я голодная как зверь!
Вас кормила я, поила молоком,
А теперь мой голос даже не знаком?!
Козлята:
Твой голос на мамин совсем не похож.
Ты голосом толстым фальшиво поешь.
Волк:
У порога видно буду помирать -
Не пускаете домой радную мать.
Отворяйте, не валяйте дурака,
Я козлиха, но охрипшая слегка!

08 МУЗЫКА ВОЛКА
_Волк уходит, махая улаком._

09 ТАНЕЦ "РОК-ЕН-РОЛЛ".
_Козлятки выбегают и танцуют, садятся_

10ВЫЛЕТАЮТ ПТИЧКИ

Птичка 1: Эй, козлята, тише,тише!
Смех ваш глупый прекратите,
Птичка 2:Тихо в домике сидите...

11 ВЫХОДИТ ВОЛК..

Волк: 
Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук, отворите, я ваш друг, 
Попросила ваша мать вам корзинку передать. 
В ней брусника, земляника, свежий мёд душистый. 
Эй, козлята, Эй, ребята, открывайте быстро! 
Козл 3: Ой, как хочется клубники, мёда,  сладкой земляники.
Козл 4: Нет, козлятам волк не друг,
Что за гости утром вдруг   
Козл 5:Прочь от наших от дверей, 
уходи ка в лес скорей!	
Волк:Ну, козлятушки,смотрите, волка не перехитрите. 

12 ВОЛК УХОДИТ 

13 ВЫЛЕТАЮТ ПТИЧКИ

Птичка 1:Ку-ку, ку-ку, лесное время 9 часов.
Птичка 2:Сейчас лисичка к вам придет,
Учить вас музыке начнет. 

14 ПОЯВЛЕНИЕ ЛИСЫ

Лиса:По тропинке лесной я бежала, любовалась, как жизнь хороша.
Солнце ласково в небе сияло, и моя улыбалась душа.
Попробуйте так же, как я...(ля-ля),
начать новый день с ноты"ля"
С хорошей улыбки, с мелодии скрипки, 
попробуйте так же как я
Козл:(повторяют)
Лиса: А ну-ка, братья и сестрички, 
откройте первую страничку,
Знакома песня вам такая?
Козл: Про козлика мы песню знаем! (берут ложки, губн. гармошки) 

15  ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ПЕСНЯ ПРО КОЗЛИКА
ПЕСНЯ"КОЗЛИК"

Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик,/2раза/
Вот как ,вот как,серенький козлик, /2раза/
Бабушка козлика очень любила,	"
Вот как, вот как очень любила,	"
Вздумалось козлику в лес погуляти,     " 
Вот как...
Напали на козлика серые волки, 
Вот как...
Остались от козлика рожки да ножки,   " 
Вот как...
один козлик плачет. 

Лиса: А ты почему плачешь? 
Козл 6: Козлика жалко! 
Лиса: Гулял он без опаски,о нем не плачь и вытри глазки!( вытирает)
Козл 7: За что волк козленка скушал?	
Лиса:За то что бабушку не слушал!
глазки!( вытирает)
Лиса: Каждый здесь у нас талант и танцор и музыкант

16 ОРКЕСТР НАРОДН ИНСТУМЕНТОВ

17 ДЕТИ ТАНЦУЮТ КАДРИЛЬ

18 ВЫЛЕТАЮТ ПТИЧКИ

Птичка1. Шу-шу-шу-шу,ой,что знаю, что скажу:
Через час,а может раньше ваша мамочка придет,
Птичка 2:Дом в порядок приведите, а не то вам попадет. 

Козл 8: Помогите нам, берёзки,
помогите нам осинки,
Чтобы в доме не осталось ни пылинки ,ни соринки. 
Козл дев: Поможем маме? 
Козл мал: Поможем маме!
Все: Займемся мы сейчас 
домашними делами, 
Козл дев: Поможем маме? 
Козл мал: Поможем маме!
Все: Ведь все на свете мы умеем делать сами. 

19 ПЕСНЯ "ПОМОЖЕМ МАМЕ" 

Все поют:

Умеем мы посуду чисто мыть 
И тесто можем быстро замесить. 
Половички мы можем потрясти,
Пол веником туда-сюда мести. 
А наша мама вечерком придет,
И ни одной соринки не найдет. 
И не начнет на кухне хлопотать,
Нам книжку она сможет почитать.

Лиса: Ну хватит, хватит, детвора, 
обедать, спать пришла пора! 

20 
Козлята берут ложки, едят, потом садятся на кровать и поют

21 "КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ  ПЕСНЯ"

Мы умылись перед сном,тишина вошла в наш дом. 
Под кустом зайчонок спит,а кукушечка кричит. 
„Пора ,пора, давно уж спать пора!"

22 МУЗЫКА ВОЛКА
Волк поткрадывается к дому. 

Волк: У козляток тихий час, постучу-ка к ним сейчас
Все: Кто там? 
Волк: Почта! Здесь живут Козловы?(3десь)
Все на месте?Все здоровы?(Все)
Вам,Козловы, телеграмма! 
(Нам её прислала мама?)
Нет!
«В минуту славы» Вас зовут,
Уж на полянке гости ждут.

Козл 9: А! Помирать так с музыкой!

Волк: Нет, не съем я вас козлята!
            Сам был маленьким когда то,
            Был весёлым, был упрямым, 
            И любил волчицу маму!

23 ВОЛК И КОЗЛЯТА ВЫБЕГАЮТ 
_при этом звучит веселая музыка_

ВХОДИТ КОЗА

Коза:
     Что за чудо! Вот дела!
     Такого я не видела!
     Как же тут не удивлятся?
     Волк пришёл, а в доме танцы!

24 МУЗЫКА «ЛЯ-ЛЯ…» 
Волк с козлятами выходят и выстраиваются полукругом и поют


25 ПЕСНЯ «МАМА»
Припев:
Мама – первое слово,
главное слово в каждой судьбе.
Мама- жизнь  подарила, 
мир подарила мне и тебе
1. Так бывает ночью бессонною
Мама потихоньки всплакнет
Как там дочка, как там сынок ее,
Лишь под утро мама уснет.


http://www.filehoster.ru/files/ef5424 Skazka Volk i 7 kozljat int.zip

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/177585m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/168369m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/159153m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/162225m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/160177m.jpg[/IMG]
сказка " Волк и козлята" ( поскольку все оставшиеся дети были козлятками, в шляпках- птички).

----------

murra V (25.10.2016)

----------


## Irina55

> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста поделитесь у кого есть театрализованное представление, где участвуют только дети (можно сказку) для участия в городском конкурсе. Буду очень признательна!


Света, на какое количество детей Вы рассчитываете поставить сказку?Могу вам предложить свою сказку "Необыкновенные приключения Кая и Герды". Эту сказку писала я сама по мотивам сказки "Снежная королева". У меня в основе танцы, а песенки и слова, как бы связки. Если это Вас устроит, могу поделиться.

                 Необыкновенные приключения Кая и Герды.
                         Лично моя версия.

Занавес закрыт. Звучит музыка «Бьют часы на старой башне». Выбегают три ведущие.

1 вед.  Вы слыхали? Не слыхали?
2 вед. Вы видали? Не видали? 
3 вед. У нас такое тут случилось, снова сказка повторилась.
1 вед. Вы хотите все узнать?
2 вед. Пора нам сказку начинать.
3 вед. В одном далеком городе, где небо цвета синего
           А на балконах солнечных во всю растут цветы,
           Жила однажды девочка с красивым звонким и именем,
           А по соседству мальчик жил, о них расскажем мы.
1 вед. Они дружили весело, со взрослыми не спорили,
           А вечером на крыше мечтали под луной,
           И вы, конечно, знаете о них одну историю,
           Рассказанную в сказке вечно молодой.
2 вед. Промчаться дни весенние, пройдут дожди осенние
           И вот однажды вечером во двор придет зима,
           С друзьями и подругами, метелями и вьюгами,
           Забытую историю начнет она сама.

Слышно завывание вьюги.

3 вед. Ой, как стало холодно!
1 вед.  Какой сильный ветер!
2 вед. Я тоже сильно замерзла. Снова началась метель, как тогда…

Вед. уходят. Занавес открывается. Танец «Метель».Занавес закрывается. Выходит Герда.

Герда. Скажите, вы видели здесь мальчика? Нет? Не видели? (идет в другую сторону) А 
            вы? Видели мальчика, такого маленького? Тоже не видели? А вы? Нет? Может 
            быть вы видели? Нет?

Песня Герды. Затем она уходит за занавес.
Занавес открывается. Летняя поляна. Выходит Лето и поет песню.

Лето. Просыпайтесь! Уже утро! Где же мои очаровательные лягушата? Хватит сидеть в
          пруду, выходите на зарядку!

Танец «Озорные лягушата».

Лето. А кто это под листочками еще спит? Просыпайтесь!
Клубничка 1. Мы клубнички-невелички, все мы братики, сестрички,
                       На заре росой умылись, соком сладким все налились.
Клубничка 2. На подушечках из листьев мы так сладко спали,
                       А как солнышко пригрело – все затанцевали!

Танец «Клубнички»
Выходит Герда и подходит к Лету.

Герда. Ой, какая необычная поляна! Здесь так светло и так сладко поют птицы
            Здравствуйте!
Лето. Здравствуй, милая девочка! Добро пожаловать на нашу летнюю поляну! 
          Присядь, отдохни, покушай сочных ягод, вдохни аромат цветов. А как 
          тебя зовут?
Герда. Меня зовут Герда, но мне некогда отдыхать.
Лето. А куда же ты торопишься?
Герда. Я ищу Кая. Скажите, а вы ,случайно, не видели его здесь?
Лето. На моей поляне много ягод и цветов с разными именами.
Герда. Но кай – это не цветок, а мальчик.
Лето. Мальчик? Нет мальчика я не видела.
Герда. Тогда мне пора идти дальше. 
Лето. Иди по этой тропинке и ты придешь к Золотой Осени, может она
           видела твоего Кая. Прощай!

Герда и Лето уходят в разные стороны. Выходит с кистью Осень. Ходит по поляне как бы рассматривает, подрисовывает кистью.

Осень. Я волшебной, длинной кистью разукрашиваю листья,
             В темно-красный лист рябины, в ярко-желтый лист осины, 
             Золотистый – лист кленовый, а дубовый лист – багровый.
             Желтый, красный, золотой, как красив мой лес цветной.

Песня Золотой Осени.

Осень. Дождик, дождик, ты длиннющий, ты от неба до земли,
            Дождик, дождик, пуще, пуще, чтоб грибы скорей росли!

Танец «Осенний дождик»

Осень. После дождика в лесу выросли грибочки, да не один и не два, а прямо целая семья.

Танец «Мухоморы».
Выходит Герда. 

Осень. Здравствуй, девочка. Как тебя зовут?
Герда. Здравствуйте, меня зовут Герда.
Осень. Куда путь держишь, ответь мне поскорей,
            Да не молчи, рассказывай скорей.
Герда. Ищу я Кая и давно уже в пути, прошу вас, подскажите, где его найти?
Осень. В моем лесу секретов нет, и на любой вопрос я дам тебе ответ.
            В замок Снежной Королевы ты должна идти,
            Только там ты сможешь Кая в царстве холода найти.
            Времени у тебя очень мало, ведь скоро начало снежного бала.
Герда. Снежного бала?
Осень. Только раз в году Королева снежный бал открывает,
             А в конце детей-льдинок на холодную звезду забирает.
Герда. Что же делать?
Осень. Чтобы чары Королевы снять, нужно Кая тебе обнять,
             Тогда льдинки растают в сердцах детей, и каждый вернется к мамочке своей.
Герда. Где найти замок?
Осень. Когда ты мой лес до конца пройдешь, на снежной пустыне замок найдешь.
Герда. Спасибо, до свидания.
Осень. До свидания.
Герда и Осень ухожят

Танец «Озорные пингвины». В конце пингвины останавливаются полукругом у центральной стены. Выходит Снежная Королева. «Песня-танго» поет и танцует.

Сн. Кор. Мои пингвины, все ли готово к балу?
Пингвины. Все, Ваше Снежное Величество!(все отвечают хором)
Сн. Кор. Где мои ледяные фигурки?
Пингвины. Все здесь, Ваше Снежное Величество, ждут встречи с вами!
Сн.Кор. Очень хорошо, зовите их!
Пингвины. Льдинки!

Выбегают Льдинки и становятся перед Сн. Корол. С ними Кай.

Сн Кор. Завтра утром ваше желание сбудется, я заберу вас на золодную белую звезду,
               ведь вы этого желали?
Все. Да, Ваше Снежное Величество.
Сн. Кор. Желаете вы еще чего-нибудь?
Все. Нет, Ваше Снежное Величество.
Сн.Кор,  Чудесно, начинаем бал!

Танец «Ледяные фигурки»

Сн. Кор. А теперь летим на холодную белую звезду! В путь!

Все убегают. Появляется Герда и бежит за Каем.

Герда  Кай, Кай!, я тебя узнала! (за руку тянет на середину зала)
Кай. Я не Кай, я льдинка Снежной Королевы. Кто ты?
Герда.Да я же Герда! Ты что, меня не узнаешь? (пытается обнять)
Кай. Ой, что ты делаешь? Не подходи ко мне! Герда!? Где я?
Герда. Ты меня узнал! Кай!  Кай! (обнимаются, смеются, слышны голоса птиц)

Выбегает Снежная Королева.

Сн.Кор. Я не пойму, откуда этот смех? Откуда слышу птичьи здесь напевы?
               Не прекратите, заморожу всех, даю вам слово Снежной Королевы!

Сн. Кор. Идет к Каю и Герде. 

Сн.Кор. Стойте! Я вас все равно заморожу! Стойте!
Герда. Бежим скорее!
Кай. Бежим!

Все убегают. Слышится пение птиц. Выходит Весна танцует и поет.

Весна. Знаю, ждут меня повсюду, всем на свете я нужна
            Приношу я радость людям, ведь недаром я Весна.
            Когда приду, набухнут почки, метели злые замолчат,
            Растает снег на каждой кочке, ручьи повсюду зажурчат.
            Солнышко весеннее, глазки открывай, теплыми лучами землю согревай.

На ширме сценка «Пробуждение  Солнышка»

Солнышко. Солнечные зайчики играйте и резвитесь
                     С лучиками солнечными в танце закружитесь

Танец «Солнечные лучики и солнечные зайчики»

Весна. Все в лесу деревья от сна пробудились, елочки с березками в танце закружились. 

Танец «Елочки и березки» 

Весна. Я слыше шаги Кая и Герды, они возвращаются домой.

Выходят Кай и Герда.

Кай. Не страшны нам снежные бури и громы, если дружба в нашем доме.
Герда. Не пугают нас печали, если друга мы встречаем, 
            Если друга понимаем и его не обижаем.
Кай. Мира всем друзьям желаем, песню дружбы начинаем.

Песня о дружбе.

----------


## Арина42

Уважаемые коллеги, интересная сказка для детей постарше...

*МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА ПРО КРАСНУЮ ШАПОЧКУ*


Действующие лица:
Мама – 
Красная Шапочка –
Бабушка –
Волк – 
Хор –


Хор (на мелодию песни «Где-то на белом свете»)
Где-то на белом свете, может быть в СНГ,
А может быть а Европе, - в общем, не важно, где…
Жила да поживала дружная семья,
И у них в деревне бабушка была.
Припев: Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля, бабушка жила-была.

Далее хор, а затем и мама поют на мелодию песни «Надежда» А.Пахмутовой

Хор 
Вот однажды мама по утру дочке говорит своей любимой

Мама 
Пироги сейчас я испеку и сварю варенье из малины.
Ты в деревню к бабушке пойдешь и ее поздравишь с юбилеем,
Я с тобою вместе не могу: ОРЗ уже три дня болею.

Хор (поет припев)
А дочка послушной была и с мамою спорить не стала,
Корзинку с подарком взяла и в лес по тропе побежала.

Бабушка (на мелодию песни «Гляжу в озера синие…»)
Сегодня день рожденья свой опять встречаю я,
И внученька должна прийти, поздравить чтоб меня.
Не знаю счастья большего, чем видеть вновь ее.
Когда же ты придешь ко мне, сокровище мое?
 (речитативом)
Не случилось ли в лесу сне беды большой?
Ведь по лесу бродит Волк часто, боже мой!
(далее поет)
А может, за пенек она запнулась небольшой?
Что делать мне, не знаю я, о внучка, ангел мой!

Красная Шапочка (на мелодию песни «Выглянуло солнышко…»)
Выглянуло солнышко, хорошо в лесу.
В гости к своей бабушке по тропе бегу.
С днем рожденья бабушку буду поздравлять,
Крепко-крепко бабушку буду обнимать!

Ведущий.
Под деревом густым голодный волк лежит и думает свою думу.
Три дня уже не ел, совсем волк похудел от голода бредит.
Хор (поет припев на мелодию песни «Ту-ту-ту» из репертуара «Академии»)
Ту-ту-ту, на-на-на, снится волку кусок мяса,
Ту-ту-ту, на-на-на, снится колбаса.
Ту-ту-ту, на-на-на, волк во сне хотел заплакать,
Ту-ту-ту, на-на-на, но открыл глаза.

Хор (на мелодию песни «Мне бы жизнь свою, как кинопленку»)
Видит Волк: идет-спешит девчонка в красной шапочке, на каблуках,
Вся нарядная идет девчонка и корзиночку несет в руках.


Хор (поет припев)
Волк к девчонке подбежал, преградил ей путь дорогу
И бесцеремонно так выставил пред нею ногу.


Ведущий.
Страшные руки волк к корзинке тянет, 
Острые зубы волк в улыбке скалит.
Хочет проглотить он всю еду в корзинке,
Внимания не обращает на девочкины   слезинки.
Волк 
Эта стряпня будет моя, вся-вся стряпня будет моя.
Эта стряпня будет моя, вся-вся стряпня будет моя.

Красная Шапочка (на мелодию песни «Если б я был султан…»)
Неужели ты, Волк, будешь так жесток,
Что подарка лишить бабушку бы смог?
Ведь сегодня она именинница
И с утра ждет меня прямо у крыльца!
Припев:
Не будь жестоким, серенький Волк!
И день рожденья бабушке не порть!

Хор (на мелодию песни «Голубой вагон»)
По лесной тропинке продолжая путь,
Внучка к своей бабушке спешит.
По другой тропинке сокращая путь,
К той же цели серый Волк бежит.
Припев:
Скатертью, скатертью дальний путь стелется
И упирается прямо в бабкин дом.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Волку так хочется, чтобы повезло.

Хор (на мелодию из кинофильма «Джентльмены удачи»)
Вот это Волк – злодей. Бежит, спешит скорей.
Проснулся в нем инстинкт его животный.
Он думает о том…
Волк
Сначала бабку съем и закушу я внучкой молодою.
Хор.
Но замечтался Волк, под ноги не смотрел
И налетел на толстую корягу.
Лежит и плачет Волк и думает при том…
Волк.
Опять на повезло мне в этой жизни!

Хор (на мелодию песни «Мужичок с гармошкой»)
Мы вам спели песня не о сером Волке,
А о том, что нужно бабушек любить.
Вовремя поздравить нужно с днем рожденья
И на память нужно что-то подарить.
Припев:
Не забудьте, дети, в каждый день рожденья
В гости к ней прийти и чем-то удивить.
Не забудьте, дети, и без дня рожденья
Свою бабушку вниманьем одарить!



Все участники выходят на поклон.

----------

Iloncik (15.01.2018)

----------


## lusina

Зимовье зверей
Пьеса в одном действии, двух картинах
Действующие лица:
Ведущий
Бык
Баран
Петух
Свинья Хавронья
Волки: старый, второй, третий
Картина первая
Ведущий: борька-бык, барашек Яшка,
Котофеич – кот милашка,
Голосистый петушок
Петя – красный гребешок
И Хавроньюшка-свинья –
Развеселые друзья – 
В лес сбежали от хозяйки,
Поселились на лужайке.
Бык: хорошо в лесу, привольно.
Баран: мы житьем своим довольны:
Петух: много, ягод
Свинья: …желудей,
Петух:…червяков
Баран:….травы,
Кот:…мышей.
Ведущий: пронеслось, промчалось лето.
Где тепло? Приволье, где ты?
Осень. Стало холодать.
До зимы – рукой подать.
Говорит Барану Бык:
Бык: я к морозам не привык.
О зиме подумать стоит.
Надо нам зимовье строить.
Место выберу в лесу,
Ладных бревен принесу.
Стану я столбы тесать,
Ты же щепу будешь драть.
Баран (рассуждает сам с собой).
Да! Не стоит тут лениться.
Как же мне не согласиться?
Как же не помочь быку?
(обращается к быку)
Я, конечно помогу!
Бык и баран подходят к свинье.
Бык: полно зря лежать под дубом
И смотреть на землю тупо!
О зиме подумать стоит…
Хочешь с нами дом построить?
Стану я столбы тесать, 
а Барашек – щепу драть.
Баран: ты, Хавронья, для печи
Сможешь сделать кирпичи?
Чтобы в стужу не пропасть, будешь в доме печку класть!
Хавронья: зимовать, хрю, буду где я?
Дом - хорошая идея!
Хрю, согласна, печку класть!
Подружусь я с вами всласть
Все вместе направляются к коту.
Ведущий: подошли к Коту друзья –
Бык, Барашек и Свинья.
Свинья: все мышей ловить охота?
Поважнее есть работа.
Чтобы сохранить здоровье,
Строить надобно зимовье. 
Бык: Стану я столбы тесать, 
а Барашек – щепу драть.
Баран: сложит в доме печь Хавронья.
Ты же нам не посторонний?!
И тебе работы хватит:
Стены будешь конопатить.
Кот: что ж, идея не плоха
Натаскаю в избу мха.
Про мышей пока забуду:
Конопатить стены буду.
Ведущий: под сосной сидел петух,
Размышлял о лете вслух.
Котофеич молвил
Кот: петя!
Что грустить о теплом лете?
Чтобы душу успокоить,
Надо теплый дом построить.
Бык: Стану я столбы тесать, 
а Барашек – щепу драть.
Баран: в доме печь Хавронья сложит
Конопатить кот поможет
Ты же будешь крышу крыть
Петух: ладно! так тому и быть
Замерзать кому охота?
Ведущий: и пошла у них работа.
Картина вторая.
Ведущий: избу славную срубили,
Печку жаркую сложили,
Мхом все стены утеплили,
Крышу дранкою накрыли.
Бык: вот и славный дом готов!
Запасли еды и дров.
Баран: за окном – морозец лютый, а в избе тепло, уютно
Ведущий: бык с бараном на полу
Примостился в углу.
Забралась свинья в подполье:
Для Хавроньи там раздолье.
На печи мурлычет кот, петя песенки поет.
Так живут себе, не тужат,
Меж собою очень дружат.
Появляются волки.
Но однажды волчья стая,
Мимо дома пробегая,
И неподалеку встала.
Тут промолвил Старый волк:
Старый волк: не возьму никак я в толк,
Не видал зимовья летом…
Кто живет в домишке этом?
Второй волк: дом в лесу увидишь редко.
Ты сходи кА на разведку.
Старый волк: коли стану я кричать,
Прибегайте выручать.
Старый волк входит в избу.
Ведущий. В избу волк вошел и прямо
Угодил он на барана.
Наш баран забился в угол
Да как заорет с испугу
Голосом истошным:
Баран: бэ-э-э-
Вот сейчас задам тебе!
Ведущий: петушок увидел волка – 
Не раздумывая долго, во весь голос закричал:
Петух: ку-ка-ре-ку прочь, нахал!
Ведущий: кот мяукнул:
Кот: мяу, мяу!
Я добавлю, если мало.
Бык: я тебя рогами в бок, 
Убирайся, серый волк
Ведущий: услыхала шум свинья.
Свинья: к вам спешу на помощь я!
Кто чужой в зимовье есть?
Хрю, хрю, хрю! Кого тут съесть?
Ведущий: тут волчище задрожал,
Хвост поджал и убежал.
Старый волк: (вернувшись в стаю)
Братцы-волки, уходите!
Живо ноги уносите.
Ведущий: наутек пустились волки
Сквозь кустарники и елки.
Вам ребята помнить нужно:
От беды спасает дружба!!!

----------


## allaki

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой нибудь материал, по сказке Чипполино.
> Буду рада любой сценке или сценарию. 
> Спасибо.


Может, подойдёт отрывок из сказки?
Сценка «Домик Тыквы».

Кум Тыква укладывает последний кирпич, любуется домиком и с трудом залезает в него.
Кум Тыква: О-хо-хо! Стар я стал и неуклюж! Чуть свой дом не развалил!
Чиполлино: (наблюдает, как Тыква осторожно устраивается в домике) Дяденька, что вы делаете в этом ящике?
Кум Тыква: Да, места очень мало. Но это не ящик. Это мой новый дом. Я только что закончил его строительство. С самого детства я покупал в год по одному кирпичу. И, наконец, построил дом.
Чиполлино: Так в нём же повернуться нельзя! Всё может рухнуть.
Кум Тыква: Поэтому я и сижу не поворачиваясь. Ничего, в тесноте да не в обиде. Тепло, не дует, и дождь не страшен.
Вокруг домика собираются другие жители сказочной страны.
Мальчишка: Как у Тыквы-старика в кухне правая рука, в спальне левая рука. Если ноги на пороге, нос в окошке чердака!
Все смеются. Появляются графини Вишни, граф Вишенка, синьор Помидор.
1 графиня: О боже! Что это? Кто осмелился построить эту конуру на моей земле?
2 графиня: Ах! Какая наглость! Какое нахальство! Мне дурно!
Кум Тыква: Я не нахал. Я – кум Тыква. Это мой дом. Я здесь живу. У меня есть разрешение. Я получил его от старого графа Вишни.
Граф Вишенка: Дорогие графини Вишни! Это не конура. Это дом кума Тыквы. У него есть разрешение. Простите его!
1 графиня: Воды! Мне плохо! Я умираю от наглости этой деревенщины. Какое разрешение? Граф умер 30 лет назад.
2 графиня: Караул! Ограбили! Разорили! Украли квадратный метр солнечной площади!
Граф Вишенка: Милые тётушки! Да ведь у вас очень много земли! Квадратный метр – это очень мало!
2 графиня: Что? Да я прикажу на этом месте фикус посадить. (осматривает дом, обходит кругом). Нет, пожалуй, фикус не поместится. Тогда травку посею!
Графини: Отобрать! Наказать! В тюрьму! Немедленно! 
Синьор Помидор: (обращаясь к куму Тыкве) Злодей! Разбойник! Вор! Мятежник! Бунтовщик! Как ты посмел построить целый дворец на земле бедных добрых графинь.
Графини: Наказать! Разрушить! Карету нам! Карету! (уходят)
Синьор Помидор: (вытаскивая Тыкву) Ах ты, голодранец! Посажу! Накажу! В тюрьму! (тянет Тыкву к выходу. )
Чиполлино: (из толпы) Ну и мошенник! Ну и плут – Помидор!
Синьор Помидор: Кто это сказал?
Чиполлино: Это я сказал!
Синьор Помидор: Ты откуда взялся? У кого работаешь?
Чиполлино: Я не работаю, я учусь!
Синьор Помидор: Что изучаешь? Где твои книги?
Чиполлино: Я изучаю мошенников, таких как Ваша светлость!
Синьор Помидор: (хватает Чиполлино за волосы) Ах ты, мерзавец! Я тебя сейчас проучу!
Чиполлино: Давай-давай! Таскай-таскай!
Синьор Помидор: Ой-ёй-ёй! Ай-яй-яй! Как щиплет глаза! Ой, я плачу! Стража! На помощь! (убегает)
Чиполлино: (обращаясь к оставшимся) Давайте, скорее спрячем домик в надёжном месте. Потом вытащим кума Тыкву из тюрьмы. За работу! (уносят домик).

----------


## Сентябринка

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой нибудь материал, по сказке Чипполино.
> Буду рада любой сценке или сценарию. 
> Спасибо.


это подойдет? Чиполлино с Осеннего праздника
КОРОЛЕВСТВО ОВОЩЕЙ И ФРУКТОВ.       Подг. гр..

Вед       . Дорогие ребята! Наш осенний праздник будет не совсем обычным! Мы попадем с вами в сказочное королевство овощей и фруктов. Кто-то встретит там  известных героев, а кто-то впервые   познакомится с ними. Итак, в королевстве   этом правил  жестокий  принц Лимон и гроза всех бедняков - сеньор Помидор.. В их владениях и построил себе домик маленький Тыква. Он так долго мечтал об этом. 
Тыква   Я построил себе дом, хорошо живется в нем, 
Там  уютно, там тепло, и просторно и светло.
Не страшны мне холода, дождь осенний и ветра. ( заходит в дом)
( бараб. стук, звон)
Вед.     Слышите стук барабана и звон колокольчиков?  Это приближается сеньор Помидор и принц Лимон со своей армией лимончиков.( солдаты-лимончики, впереди главный лимончик с “метелкой” или барабаном, остальные держат колокольчики, звонят в такт. Сзади идут Лимон и Помидор.    

                              ( танец лимончиков) - марш

в конце танца проход., осматривая солдат.         Лимон:” Солд! Смирно! (Лимон и Помидор останавл . в центре. )

Лимон   Я - великий принц Лимон , здесь в стране моей  закон:
               Нельзя ни петь, не веселиться, нельзя где хочешь поселиться!
Помидор       А я - великий Помидор, повелитель и сеньор,
                      На полях и грядках  навожу  порядки,
                      Кто  мне  не подчинится -  посажу  в темницу!
Лимон           Что  за  дом  здесь по пути, не могу  никак   пройти?
 Тыква  ( из окна)      Я  кирпичи  всю  жизнь  копил 
                                   И  домик  для  себя  сложил!
Лимон         Это  как  же ты посмел, иль  в  темницу  захотел!?
                   Иль забыл ты мой закон?  Уходи  отсюда  вон!( солдаты выгон. Тыкву)
                   Законы надо  соблюдать, я этот  дом  велю сломать!
Помидор           Стой, принц!  Зачем его ломать, здесь  пес Мастино  будет  спать!
( зовет пса)
Мастино        ( оббегает дом)   Я  в  этом доме буду жить, гав......
                                                   Я  буду  верно вам служить! Гав.....
( Лимон, Пом. , Лим-чики  уходят  под  барабан)
ВЕД.        И  пошел Тыква  по  дороге, а  навстречу ему   Фасолинка  и  Редисочка 

                   ( танец “чарльстон”   2 дев.)

Фас-ка                 Здравствуй, Тыковка, мой  друг!
                            Отчего  ты  плачешь  вдруг?
Тыква                  Грозный  Пом-р  и принц Лимон  выгнали меня из дома вон!
Ред-ка                 Пойдем  с нами  к  музыканту Груше,  может он что-нибудь посоветует!
Вед.        И пошли они к музыканту Груше, а Груша  в это время  веселился  со своими  друзьями
( вышел Груша.  Тыква, Фасоль, Редиска в стороне)

                     песня” Неприятность эту мы переживем!”

Тыква      Здравствуй, Груша, у  меня  беда,
                Грозный Помидор  и  принц  Лимон
                Выгнали  меня  из дома  вон!
Груша     Не грусти, вокруг  так  много  овощей,
                Значит, много  у  тебя  друзей.

                Танец  в  деревянных  башмаках

(в  конце садятся  на пол  по-турецки, рассматривают обувь)
Друзья-фрукты            Ой, друзья, мы так плясали,
                                     Что подметки оторвали
Груша                       Пусть придет сапожник-Виноград
                                 Он помочь  всегда  нам  будет  рад!
Виноград                  Не один я к  вам  пришел , я помощников привел!
Дети- виноградинки ( за поясом молоточки от металлофона)
                                         Молоточки свои вынем
                                         Обувь каждому починим!
    ( песня-оркестр “ Молоточки” )

                          1.  Застучали  в  мастерской молоточки снова,
                       Починить мы  башмачки  каждому  готовы.
      ПР-В:       Тук-тук......... слышится везде перестук  2 раза
                  2.  Нам в работе нет  тоски, наши молоточки
                       Забивают  в  каблуки  тонкие  гвоздочки.
                  3.  Сил сапожник  не  жалей, доставай  колодки,
                       И  посадим  мы  на  клей  новые  подметки      ( поют и играют на металлофонах.)
Виног-ка        Принимайте,  ваш  заказ,
                       Хоть опять идите  в  пляс!

( выбегает Чиполлино)

Чип.     (поет)  Я - веселый Чиполлино,  вырос я  в  Италии, 
                        Там, где зреют апельсины , фиги и так далее....
 Чип-но            Здравствуйте,  друзья,  вы  не  забыли  про  меня?
 Редиска         Ч.! Нужно Тыковке помочь
 Ч.                    А что случилось?
 Фасоль             Грозный Помидор и принц Лимон
                          Выгнали его из дома вон!
Ч.                 Мы сейчас  к Лимону  все  пойдем
                     И  порядок  быстро  наведем!
( входят Лимон и Помидор)
Ч.           Вы зачем овощам угрожаете, из своих  домов  выгоняете?
              Мы не будем  вас  больше бояться,  как же Тыкве без дома остаться?       
               Мы хотим, чтоб на маленьких грядках
               Было больше добра и порядка!
Помидор        Да как ты смеешь указывать нам? Сейчас мы тебя в темницу посадим!
Ч.           Ах, так! Ну, получайте!
              Сейчас я стану понемногу раздеваться,
              А  вы  все  будете  слезами  обливаться! ( снимает шапочку)

 Помидор и  Лимон плачут.

 Лимон            Мы больше не будем! Простите нас!
Ч.         Ну  что , простим?  Нам  ссориться  никак  нельзя, ведь все мы - щедрые дары осени и должны приносить только пользу . поэтому давайте будем добрыми и конечно  же, веселыми. Дружить - это так здорово, это всем полезно и приятно 

  песня о дружбе.  

1. 	Всем скажи на свете песенка моя
     Всем скажи, что дети - лучшие друзья.
пр-в:      Солнышко светит для всех ребят, все дети на свете дружить хотят. 
  2.  Мы  зовем  на праздник всех  своих  друзей
       Вместе поиграем - будет веселей.  

  3.  Если к нам все дети в  гости прилетят
       Вот каким  большущим  будет  д\сад ( дети стояли вдоль бок. стен
1куп.    Навстречу и отходят, припев - подн. и  опускают руки сцепленные медленно
2к        заводят 2 круга в кольцо
3к        сужают, расширяют 

                        Игра “Выбирай” 

     Стоят все по кругу. Водящему в центре завязывают глаза
                   Поют: бай-качи-качи-качи  принесли  мы  калачи,
                              с калачами каравай, кого хочешь выбирай !          - водящий кого-то выбирает, тот развязывает         
                                                                                                                   ему глаза, вместе пляшут, все хлопают.

----------


## Елена Борисовна

Я провожу раз в неделю театрально -речевой кружок-по 30 минут;бесплатно.План занятия:1.Разучивание скороговорок с использованием картинок, с движениями
2.Мимические. пантомимические этюды
3.Диалоги (мини-сценки)
4.Импровизации- обыгравания сказок
5. Театрализованные подвижные игры
Если у вас занятие по1 часу два раза в неделю, можно прибавить разучивание музыкальных партий. 
Если нужны подробности по репертуару, пишите.

----------


## elen4ik

Сценарий из газеты по дошкольному воспитанию:
Театрализованное представление по мотивам сказки
СПЯЩАЯ КРАСАВИЦА

Действующие лица:
Принцесса Аврора
Принц
Король
Королева
Добрая фея
Злая фея

Принц Японский и его свита
Принц испанский и его свита
Султан Сулейман и его свита
Русский царевич 
Первый глашатай
Второй глашатай


Музыкальное оформление:

1.	Фанфары
2.	Менуэт
3.	Выход доброй феи
4.	«В пещере горного короля » из сюиты «Пер Гюнт»
5.	Танец злой феи
6.	Фонограмма голосов
7.	Менуэт
8.	Японский танец
9.	Восточный танец
10.	Колыбельная
11.	Топот копыт
12.	 Песня в.Гладкова «Спящая красавица»
13.	Вальс











ПЕРВОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ
Звучат фанфары. Появляются глашатаи.

1 глашатай: Слушайте! Слушайте! Слушайте! Сегодня во дворце праздник!
2 глашатай: У короля и королевы родилась дочь – принцесса Аврора!
1 глашатай: По этому случаю состоится бал – невиданный, грандиозный!
Глашатаи: (вместе) Да здравствует принцесса! 

Звучит «менуэт». Входят придворные, танцуют, встают возле трона.

1 глашатай: Дорогие гости! Прекрасные дамы и почтенные господа! Прошу внимания! Сейчас сюда пожалуют Их величества – Король и Королева со своей новорожденной дочерью принцессой Авророй!

Под музыку входят Король и Королева с куклой; с достоинством проходят мимо придворных. Придворные почтительно кланяются и расходятся (уходят на свои места). Король и Королева садятся на трон.

2 глашатай: Ваше величество! Примите поздравления от Доброй феи.

Звучит волшебная музыка. В зале появляется Добрая фея.

Королева: Добро пожаловать, Добрая фея! Мы очень рады видеть Вас на нашем празднике! 
Добрая фея: Добрый день! Я просто не могла пропустить это важное событие. У меня есть пожелание для маленькой Принцессы: 
	Пусть растет веселой,
	Скромной и прекрасной,
	Словно в чистом небе
	Солнца лучик ясный!

Придворные хлопают.
Звучит тема  «В пещере горного короля» из сюиты «Пер Гюнт» -
Появляется злая фея. 

Злая фея:  Неслыханно, невероятно! На праздник в честь новорожденной пригласили всех, кроме меня! За это я все отомщу. Я тоже преподнесу подарок Принцессе!
	Принцесса вырастет красивой,
	Принцесса вырастет счастливой,
	Но в цвете лет умрет она,
	Коснувшись раз веретена.

Злая фея взмахивает волшебной палочкой, исполняет танец с темной тканью и исчезает. Король, Королева и придворные в ужасе, Королева прижимает к себе дочку.

Король: Добрая фея, неужели злые чары нельзя развеять?
Добрая фея: (берет принцессу, качает на руках, возвращает королеве, вздыхает):
	Не отменить мне приговора,
	Уколет пальчик свой Аврора.
	И от укола не умрет,
	А лишь на сотню лет заснет.
Фея уходит.
Король: Отныне и навсегда я запрещаю своим подданным пользоваться веретеном!

Под «Менуэт» уходят Король с королевой, за ними придворные.
Звучит фонограмма: «Запретить иголки и булавки! Убрать спицы, сжечь веретена!»


ВТОРОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ.

Звучат фанфары. Появляются глашатаи.

1 глашатай: Слушайте! Слушайте! Слушайте! Сегодня во дворце праздник!
2 глашатай: Принцессе Авроре исполнилось 16 лет!
1 глашатай: На торжество приехали чужеземные  принцы. Каждый из них надеется завоевать сердце юной красавицы!

Звучит «Менуэт» В зале появляются придворные, Король и Королева. 
Последней появляется Принцесса и танцует. 
По окончании танца садятся на свои места.

2 глашатай: К нам из дальних стран заморских
		     Прибыл в гости Принц Японский.

В зал входит принц со свитой, исполняется «Японский танец».

1 глашатай: Прибыл к нам их жарких стран
		     Сам Султан ибн Сулейман.

Входит Султан со своей свитой, танцуют «Восточный танец»

Крабучись, входит Злая фея. Она в плаще с капюшоном. В руке у неё – букет роз, который она преподносит Принцессе. В другой стороне появляется добрая фея и внимательно следит за тем, что делает злая.

Принцесса: Какие прекрасные розы! (Обнаруживает внутри букета веретено) Какая славная игрушка! (Рассматривает веретено) Она колется! Ой, как больно! 

Звучит тревожная музыка. Принцесса роняет розы и веретено, опускается на стул и засыпает. Добрая фея под «Колыбельную» обходит придворных, дотрагивается до них волшебной палочкой. Они засыпают.


ФИНАЛ.

Слышится топот  копыт. Появляется принц.

Принц: Здравствуйте, добрая фея! Какое прекрасное место, я здесь никогда не был!
Добрая фея: Здравствуй, принц! Я позвала тебя, чтобы исполнилось предсказание.

Принц подходит к принцессе, встает на одно колено и целует Принцессе руку.

Принцесса: Ах, как сладко я спала! Кто вы?
Принц: Я – принц. Я пришел, чтобы снять с вас злое заклятие. Станьте моей женой, принцесса! 

Принц и принцесса танцуют вальс, к ним присоединяются 
Король с Королевой и все придворные.

Добрая фея: Сюжет этот всем вам известен прекрасно.
Принц: Принцесса спала в этой сказке сто лет.
Принцесса: Но злая колдунья старалась напрасно!
Все участники: Сильнее добра и любви в мире нет!

----------


## olgasusha

> девочки, здравствуйте .помогите пожалуйста с драмматизацией " Три медведя" для детей 2-4 года.с танцами, лесными жителями,атрибутами.


Эту сказку я нашла в интернете, я думаю , что автор не обидется.

«Три медведя»Музыкальная сказка для средней группы

Действующие лица: Дед
Баба
Маша
Подружки
Зайцы
Волк
Михайло Потапович
Настасья Петровна
Мишутка

Ведущий – взрослый

Звучит русская народная музыка. Из домика выходят Дед и Бабка. Дед начинает колоть дрова, а Бабка садится на лавку, вяжет.

Ведущий: На полянке на лесной стоит домик расписной.
Стоит на самой опушке, живут в нем Дед и старушка.

Бабка: (заглядывает в домик) Внученька, пора вставать!
В лес идти, грибов насобирать.

Из домика выходит Маша, поливает грядки, поёт песенку:

Маша: Солнышко проснулось, Маше улыбнулось.
Протянуло мне в окошко лучики-ладошки.

На лужок я пойду – там букет цветов нарву.
В лес зеленый побегу – спелых ягод наберу.

Входят подружки.

1-я подружка: Ну, подруженька, скорей, с
Собирайся веселей.

2-я подружка: В лес зеленый мы пойдем,
Грибов, ягод наберём!

*Дед:* (грозит пальцем) Ты по сторонам гляди,
От подруг не отходи!

Подружки и маша машут бабке с дедом и заводят хоровод.
Исполняется Хоровод «Как пошли наши подружки» («Ладушки» средняя, CD-41)1. 

Как пошли наши подружки в лес по ягоды гулять.
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, в лес по ягоды гулять.

2.Они ягод не набрали, лишь подружку потеряли,
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, лишь подружку потеряли.

3.Наша Машенька, ау, потерялась во лесу,
Ой, люли-люли-лю, потерялась во лесу.

4.Не в лесу ли заблудилась, не в траве ли заплелась?
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, не в траве ли заплелась?

5.«Не в лесу я заблудилась, не в траве я заплелась,
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, не в траве я заплелась.

6.В быстрой речке искупалась и на травке заспалась.
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, и на травке заспалась».

Пока девочки водят хоровод, расставить пенечки, елочки и т.д.
Подружки постепенно расходятся, Маша остается одна, «собирает» ягоды.

Ведущий: Малину Маша собирала, от подруг своих отстала…
Глядь она по сторонам, только елки тут и там!

Маша садится на пенек.
Маша: Я одна в лесной глуши,
Тихо, тихо, не души.
Вот и вечер настает,
Кто-то, кажется, идет (прислушивается).

Появляются зайцы. Исполняется «Хоровод Зайчиков» («Ладушки», средняя, с. 159).

1-й заяц: Мы – Зайки-побегайки, наш домик у ручья.
Мы – Зайки-побегайки (замечает Машу), ой, девочка, ты чья?

Маша: Я живу в лесной избушке с бабушкой и дедом.
За подружками в лесок побежала следом.
Я малину собирала, от подруг своих отстала.
Вы по лесу пробегали, мою избушку не видали?

2-й заяц: Там, где тишина лесная,
Стоит избушка расписная.
Мы тебя проводим к ней,
Ну, пойдем, ступай смелей!

Зайцы показывают дорогу и убегают. Появляется Волк, Маша прячется за елочку.Волк: Не бойся, Маша, я – Волчок,
В лесу – твой преданный дружок.
Я даже с зайцами дружу
Играю с ними в чехарду!

Звучит музыка, выбегают Зайцы. Волк, Маша, Зайцы играют в игру «Мячики». После игры зайцы разбегаются. 
Волк: Почему ты без подруг?
Может, заблудилась вдруг?

Маша: Я живу в лесной избушке с бабушкой и дедом.
За подружками в лесок побежала следом.
Я малину собирала, от подруг своих отстала.
Ты по лесу пробегал, мою избушку не видал?

Волк: Там, где тишина лесная,
Стоит избушка расписная.
Провожу тебя я к ней,
Ну, пойдем, ступай скорей!

Волк провожает Машу до избушки. Маша стучит в дверь.
Маша: Кто здесь в домике живет?
Кто мне двери отопрет?

Входит в домик.
Ведущий: Дверь открыта, горит свет,
Только вот хозяев нет.
Маша в домике одна,
Маша очень голодна.
На столе стоят три чаши:
Из одной поела Маша…

Маша ест из большой тарелки. 
Из остальных хлебнула мало,
Видно, Машенька, устала.

Маша встает, идет к кроватям.

Ведущий: На большой топчан легла девчушка – не понравилась подушка.

Маша переходит к другой кровати.

Ведущий: На среднюю легла кровать – неудобно ей лежать.
Огонёк она задула и крепко в маленькой уснула.

Маша «спит». Исполняется «Колыбельная», дети играют на инструментах.

Ведущий: Шаги послышались в тиши – вот хозяева пришли!

Входят три медведя. Исполняется «Танец трех медведей».

Мих.Потапович: (заглядывает в миску) Кто хлебал из моей чашки и все выхлебал?

Настасья Петровна: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?

Мишутка: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?

Подходят к кроватям.

Михаил Потапович: Кто лежал в моей постели и помял её?
Настасья Петровна: Кто лежал в моей постели и помял её?
Мишутка: Посмотрите, неужели кто-то спит в моей постели?

Маша просыпается, испуганно отбегает.

Маша: Ой, как страшно! Ой-ой-ой!

Мих.Потапович: Ты не бойся, я не злой!

Настасья Петровна: Вот попробуй мед лесной,
Он душистый и густой.

Мишутка: Хочешь, будем мы дружить?
Будешь в гости приходить,

Настасья Петровна: Будем вместе кашу есть,
Будем вместе песни петь.

Мих.Потапович: Позовем лесных зверей,
Вместе будет веселей!

Под музыку выходят все дети.

Ведущий: Медведи рады, Маша рада,
Веселись лесной народ!
Спеть, сплясать всем вместе надо,
Собирайтесь в хоровод!

_Исполняется заключительный Хоровод._

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), skrat.10 (09.03.2018), yu-k-a (11.03.2019)

----------


## Илянушка

Девочки, выставляю сценарий кукольного спектакля для малышей. Он, конечно, не новый, но для малышей очень даже интересен. А главное в тему.
                                «Машенька – капризка” (мл.гр.)
                               Кукольный театр
Действующие лица:
Машенька
Барбос
Мурзик
                        (под музыку появляется Машенька и поёт)
Машенька: Не хочу я руки мыть, не хочу я кушать!
                    Целый день я буду ныть, никого не слушать!
                      (из-за ширмы появляются Барбос и Мурзик)
Барбос: Что случилось с нашей Машенькой? Она плачет, кричит, ничего не хочет делать!
Мурзик: Давай подойдём к ней, попробуем поговорить, утешить…
Барбос: Машенька, пойдём погуляем на улицу. Смотри, какая погода хорошая!
Машенька: А я хочу плохую! Пусть дождь пойдёт! А-а-а!
Мурзик: Но, тогда ты промокнешь!
Машенька: А я и хочу промокнуть! А-а-а!
Барбос: Может быть ты хочешь есть? Я принесу тебе котлет.
Машенька: Ничего я не хочу! Ни котлеты, ни конфеты, ни чаю, ни молока! Ни-че-го!А-а-а!
Мурзик: И мороженного не хочешь? (нет) Сливочного… Шоколадного… Клубничного… Брусничного…
Машенька: Ни мороженного не хочу ни пироженного! А-а-а!
Барбос: Может быть тебе холодно? Принести тебе платок?
Машенька: Мне не холодно и не жарко! И ничего мне не надо! А-а-а!
Мурзик: А почему же ты всё время плачешь и кричишь?
Машенька: (поёт) Почему я всё кричу, вам какое дело?
                               Ничего я не хочу, всё мне надоело! А-а-а!
Барбос: Может быть ты заболела? Скажи «А-а-а»
Машенька: «Бе-е-е»
Мурзик: Дыши!
Машенька: Сам дыши!
Барбос: Сейчас мы тебя послушаем. (достаёт стетоскоп и слушает)
Барбос: Ага! Ого!
Машенька: Что «ага», что «ого» ?
Барбос: Определённо…
Мурзик: Да-да-да…
Машенька: Что вы там бормочите?
                       (Барбос и Мурзик отходят в сторону и шепчутся)
Машенька: Ну, скорее отвечайте, а то я опять плакать начну!
Барбос: Хорошо, так уж и быть, скажем тебе по секрету.
Мурзик: Только ты никому не говори…
Машенька: Никому не скажу… Ну, ну! Говорите!
Барбос: Ты проглотила Капризку!
Мурзик: Он летал тут, летал и залетел тебе в рот!
Машенька: Я проглотила Капризку? А какой он этот Капризка?
Барбос: Он сердитый и страшный зверь…
Мурзик: Бука, злюка, любит скуку! Он в тебя залез теперь!
Барбос: (показывает на живот Капризки)  
               Тут он, тут он! Рядом, близко! И зовётся он Капризкой!
Мурзик: Он залез в тебя и ты сама стала Капризкой!
Барбос: Я не хочу быть Капризкой!
Барбос: Тогда скажи весело и громко: «Я не хочу быть Капризкой и не буду больше капризничать! Капризка, уходи вон!»
Машенька: Я не хочу быть Капризкой! Капризка, уходи вон!
Барбос и Мурзик: Вылетел! Вылетел! Вон полетел Капризка! Гоните его!
                                   (бегут и машут лапами)
Машенька: Ребята, помогите нам его прогнать! Ну-ка похлопайте ладошками, Капризка испугается и улетит! Сильнее! Сильнее! (хлопают) А теперь потопайте громко-прегромко! (топают)
Барбос: Хух, улетел!
Машенька: А куда же он полетел теперь?
Мурзик: Искать ребят, которые стоят с открытыми ртами, плачут и капризничают. Залетит он к ним в рот, и они станут капризками!
Машенька: Ребята, а я больше не буду плакать и капризничать…
Барбос и Мурзик: Вот и молодец!
Все герои: (поют) Лучше съешьте вы ириску!
                               Или сладких сухарей!
                               А капризку, а капризку
                               Прочь гоните поскорей!

----------


## orchideya

> Девочки помогите пожалуйста с музыкальной сказкой!!!  очень Вас прошу.. чтобы она желательно была с нотами.. Прости меня за такую настойчивость!


Я в прошлом году проходила аттестацию по театрализованной деятельности и мы с детками поставили такую сказку.

                         ЗАЮШКИНА ИЗБУШКА 
• Действующие лица: 
Взрослый:  рассказчик.
Дети: 3айчик. Лиса. 2 Собаки. Медведь . Петушок. 3айчата. 
осенние листья, снежинки, весенние цветы 

Пролог 
Рассказчик. 3дравствуйте, детишки, 
Девчонки и мальчишки! 
Мы вас в гости пригласили, 
Сказку новую сложили. 
Сидите тихо, навострите ушки, 
Сказка наша - « 3аюшкина избушка». 

Негромко звучит «Увертюра» 

Рассказчик  Сказка наша началась ни зимой, ни весной, ни летом Что приходит к нам с теплым приветом, 
Дело было - поздней осенью, 
Когда небо серо с просинью, 
Когда дождик с утра моросит, 
Воет ветер и гулко шумит, 
И срывает листву он осеннюю, запоздалую да последнюю ... 

Открывается занавес. Лесная поляна. Поздняя осень. Деревья с кое-где сохранившимися осенними листочками. Появляются Осенние Листья. Они снимают с деревьев все листочки, кружатся с ними в танце, убегают. 

Приближались холода, замерзали звери, убежали кто куда, спрятались под ели. 

На поляне появляются лесные звери: озябшие 3айчата бегут и жмутся друг к другу, Медведь, поеживаясь от холода, бредет по поляне в поисках берлоги, быстро  пробегает продрогшая Лиса. 





Сцена 1 

На поляну выбегает 3айчик, он тоже зябнет от холода. 

Рассказчик.   Вот и Зайчик наш дрожит, Лапки леденеют, 
Шубка серая его  скоро побелеет, 
Только он не унывает,  зайчик песню напевает. 

3айчик скачет по поляне и напевает свою песенку. 

1-я песенка Зайчика 

я хочу построить дом. 
Чтоб уютно было в нем, (2 раза) 
Печку теплую сложить 
И дровами затопить. (2 раза)
 Домик будет лубяной, 
Не замерзну в нем зимой. (2 раза) 
Это будет лучший дом, 
Самый лучший в мире дом! (2 раза) 

3айчик начинает «строить» на поляне свой дом. Выбегают 3айчата. 

1 - й Зайчонок. 
Зайка ловкий и умелый, 
Лихо взялся он за дело. 

2 -й  3айчонок. 
Без гвоздей, без топора 
Быстро строится изба. 

3-й  3айчонок. 
Вот окно, а вот крылечко, 
Над трубою - дым колечком! 

3айчик:  Все. Построена избушка. (Уходит в домик,) 

3айчата (вместе). Где ты, 3айка-сероушка? 

3айчик (из окошка домика). Как прекрасен домик мой! Не простой он - лубяной! Мерзнуть я теперь не буду, Домик мой, ты просто чудо! 

Рассказчик.  То-то будет здесь веселье, Ведь у 3айки ... 

3айчата.  Но-во-селье! 

Зайчата убегают в лубяной домик Зайчика и возвращаются с подушками, а Зайчик - с корзинкой, наполненной морковками. Все весело танцуют: Зайчата - с подушками, Зайчик - со своей корзинкой, угощая при этом своих друзей Зайчат. Зайчик поет песенку, ему подпевают Зайчата. 

2-я песенка Зайчика 

Ах, как славно жить на свете 
На лужайке, на опушке, 
Что мне дождик, что мне ветер
у меня своя избушка. 
А в подвале есть морковка, 
А на лавке есть подушки ... 
В гости, зайцы, приходите, 
у меня своя избушка. 

 Зайчата (поют). Что за славная избушка! 
Здесь не мерзнут лапки, ушки, 
Будет Зайчик круглый год 
Жить без горя и забот. 

Зайчата продолжают весело плясать, затем машут Зайчику лапками, прощаются с ним, уходят в лес, а Зайчик - в свой новый домик. Занавес закрывается. 








Сцена 2 

Рассказчик.  Пусть живет в своей избушке 
Серый Заинька косой, 
А теперь пора настала
 Познакомиться с Лисой. 
Много дней прошло иль мало, 
Вот уж холода настали, 
Реки все сковало льдом, 
Стало все бело кругом. 

Открывается занавес. Та же поляна. Зима. В глубине сцены - ледяной дом под серебристым покрывалом. Появляются Снежинки. Они кружатся в своем снежном танце, снимают покрывало с домика. Убегают. 

На заснеженной дорожке 
Вижу Лисоньки следы, 
И совсем в другой домишко 
Приведут меня они. 
Не домишко, а дворец! 
Весь искрится жарко,
Льдинки светятся, горят
 На морозе ярко. 

На поляне появляется Л и с а, важно прохаживается, любуясь своим домом. 

Ну, а вот сама Лисица, Выступает как царица. 

Лиса поет свою песенку. 
Песенка Лисы  (На мотив песенки Д. Уотта "Песенка трех поросят» ) 

Хоть полсвета обойдешь, обойдешь, обойдешь, 
Лучше дома не найдешь, не найдешь, да. 
Домик мой не лубяной, лубяной, лубяной, 
Он хрустальный, ледяной, ледяной, да. 
Весь сверкает серебром, серебром, серебром, 
С позолоченным крыльцом, он с крыльцом, да! 

Лиса.  Пусть узнают все на свете 
Дом хрустальный - Лисаветы! 

Гордо посмотрев на зрителя и на Рассказчика, махнув хвостом, Лиса уходит в свой дом. 

Рассказчик. Эх, рано Лисавета  хвалится, 
Сказка-то наша лишь начинается. 

3анавес закрывается. 

Сцена 3 

Рассказчик. 
Стало солнышко опять 
Нашу землю пригревать, 
Лес проснулся ото сна
Это к нам пришла весна! 

Открывается занавес. Эта же поляна. Ранняя весна. В глубине сцены - осевший домик Лисы. Появляются Весенние Цветы. "у них в руках букетики весенних цветов. Они танцуют на поляне, украшают ее цветами. Появляются 3айчат а, они весело танцуют и будят  заспавшегося Медведя.

Солнцу рады все зверюшки, 
Веселятся на опушке! 

 Песенка зверюшек 

Медведь (поет). Почему, почему так светит солнце? 

3айчата и Весенние Цветы (поют). Потому, потому что весна. 

Медведь.  Почему, почему небо синее? 

3айчата и Весенние Цветы. Потому, потому что весна. 

Все (вместе). Белый снег повсюду тает, 
И ручьи бегут, звеня, 
Все зверюшки солнцу рады, 
И ты, и он ... 

Медведь. И я! 

3айчата и Весенние Цветы (Медведю). Почему, почему расцвел
подснежник? 

Медведь Потому, потому, что весна. 

Зайчата и весенние Цветы.  Почему, почему запели птицы? 

Медведь. Потому, потому что весна. 

Все (вместе). 
Белый снег повсюду тает, И ручьи бегут звеня, 
Все зверюшки солнцу рады, И ты, и он. 

Медведь. И я! 

Все звери уходят. 

Сцена 4

Рассказчик 
Солнце греет, припекает, 
А лисичкин дом-то ... тает! 
Потолки все потемнели, 
Стены белые осели ... 

Из дома выбегает встревоженная Л и с а. 

Лиса. 
Тает, тает ... Вот беда! 
Всюду талая вода! 
Здесь кругом большие лужи ...
 Дом такой мне уж не нужен! 
(Растерянно. ) 

Что же делать? Как же быть? 
Где теперь я буду жить? (Обрадованно. ) 
Знаю, кто поможет мне, 
Хитрой Лисоньке-Лисе. (Подбегает к дому Зайчика.)

 Рассказчик. 
Лиса недолго горевала ,
К дому Зайца побежала. 

Л и с а (жалобно). 
Зайка, дверь открой скорей 
Лисе, соседушке своей ... 
Я вот-вот схвачу простуду ... (Кашляет.) 
Не откроешь - (в зрительный зал) 
будет худо. 

Зайчик (из домика). 
Я бы рад открыть, сестрица, 
Да с тобой нельзя водиться, 
Ты ведь хитрая плутовка, 
Проведешь меня ты ловко. 

Л и с а (еще жалобнее). 
Ах, голубчик, помоги! 
у меня в глазах круги ... 
На ногах стою едва, 
Ни жива и ни мертва. 

Лиса прислушивается, но 3айчик в домике молчит. Лиса укладывается на спину, складывает «лапки» на груди. 

Лиса. 
Помираю, так и знай ... 
Братец Заяц, открывай! .. 

Зайчик (выглядывает из окошка). 
Что ты, Лисонька-сестрица, 
Заходи в мою светлицу! 
Лиса заходит в дом 3айчика. 
Рассказчик. 
И открыл Зайчонок дверь! 
А Лиса, коварный зверь, 
Как зашла в избушку, 
Зайца хвать за ушки. 

Из дома 3айчика появляется Лиса, она крепко держит 3айчика за уши. 

Лиса (грубо). 
Шел бы ты, Косой, отсюда,
 А иначе будет худо. 
Тесно в домике вдвоем,
Вон, живи под тем кустом! 

(Грубо толкнув Зайчика в сторону куста, с победным видом скрывается в доме.) 

Зайчик. 
Что же делать? Как же так?
 Дом ведь строил я, Беляк? 
Где же жить мне? Под кустом? 
Как же мне вернуть свой дом? 

(Плача уходит.) 

Рассказчик. 
Плачет Зайка, слезы льет, 
Грустно по лесу идет. 
А Лиса в его избушке 
На печи поет частушки. 

Из дома 3айчика с подушками в руках выходит Лиса, она по-хозяйски встряхивает их, усаживается, поет частушки. 

Частушки Лисы 

1. Как без всякого труда 
Мне дом достался хоть куда. 
Эх, так и вот так, 
И вот эдак и вот так. 

 2. Пусть одни построят дом 
Жить другие будут в нем. 
Эх, так и вот так, 
И вот эдак и вот так. 

3. На печи теперь лежу
 Да в окошечко гляжу. 
Эх, так и вот так, 
И вот эдак и вот так. 

3абрав свои подушки, Лиса уходит в дом. 

Рассказчик. 
А теперь мы ненадолго 
Попрощаемся с Лисой, 
И посмотрим, где же Зайка, 
Где наш Заинька косой? 

Сцена 5 

Появляется 3айчик, плачет, садится под березку. 

Рассказчик. 
Вот сидит он у березки 
И роняет тихо слезки. 

З-я песенка Зайчика 
Ах, как плохо жить на свете 
На лужайке, на опушке, 
Здесь и дождик, здесь и ветер, 
А у Зайца нет избушки ... 
Где же ты, моя морковка? 
Где же вы, мои подушки? 
Плохо жить на белом свете, 
Если нет своей избушки. 
Ах, как плохо жить на свете 
На лужайке, на опушке, 
Если хитрая Лисица 
Забралась в твою избушку. 

3айчик снова плачет. 

Рассказчик. 
А в ту пору две Собаки, 
Две большие забияки, 
Через тот лесок бежали, 
Плач зайчишкин услыхали. 

Появляются две Собаки. 

1- я Собака. 
Кто здесь плачет под березкой? 
Кто роняет тихо слезки? 

2 - я Собак а. 
Ба-а, да это же Косой! 
Что случилось, брат, с тобой? 

3айчик. 
Я теперь хожу голодный, 
Потому что я бездомный ... (Плачет.) 

1- я Собака. 
Ну-ка, 3аинька, дружок, 
Съешь скорее пирожок. 

2 - я Собака. 
Да показывай дорогу 
Прямо к своему порогу. 
На Лису найдем управу! 

3айчик (обрадованно). Дом мой прямо и направо. 
3айчик и Собаки подходят к дому, где теперь живет Лиса. 

Собаки. 
Эй, Лиса, покинь избушку! 
Лиса (из дома). 
Это что там за зверушки 
Сон мой нарушают, 
Спать Лисе мешают? 
Щас  как встану с печки – 
Утоплю вас в речке! 

1- я Собака. 
Что-то лапы так трясутся ... 
Поскорей бы в лес вернуться. 

 2 - я Собака. 
Не суди, Косой, нас строго, 
С братом мы уносим ноги ... (Убегают в лес.) 

Рассказчик. 

Тут Собаки хвост поджали 
Да рысцою побежали 
В лес, подальше от избы, 
Чтобы не было беды. 

Зайчик (вслед Собакам). 

Что ж, спасибо и на том, 
Видно, жить мне под кустом. (Садится под куст.) 

Сцена 6 

На поляне появляется Медведь, он собирает в корзинку корешки, видит Зайчика . 

Медведь:
Эхе-хе, да здесь Косой ... 
Что случилось, брат, с тобой? 
Аль обидел кто тебя? 

Зайчик (всхлипывая). 
Лиса ... выгнала меня ...
 Вот, сижу теперь голодный 
И совсем, совсем бездомный ... (Плачет.) 

Медведь (достает корешок из корзины). 
Хватит слезы лить, дружок, 
Съешь- ка лучше корешок 
Да показывай дорогу 
Прямо к своему порогу. 

Зайчик и Медведь подходят к дому, где живет Лиса. 

Медведь. 
Эй, Лиса, с печи слезай, 
Зайцу домик отдавай! 

Лиса (из дома). 
Кто шумит здесь под окошком? 
Уносите лучше ножки! 
А не то я закричу Д
а ногами затопчу 
И когтями-лапами 
Морду исцарапаю! 

Медведь  (оторопело). 
Больно злющая Лисица, 
С нею лучше не водиться ... 
В лес, однако, побегу, 
Шкуру я поберегу ... 

(Торопливо уходит.) 

Рассказчик. 
И Медведь скорей убрался ,
Злой Лисицы испугался. 
Ну, а Зайка вновь невесел, 
Ушки серые повесил. 



Зайчик. 
Кто прогнать Лисицу сможет?
 Кто мне, бедному, поможет? (Садится под куст, плачет.) 

Сцена 7 

На поляну выходит Петушок с косой на плече, поет свою •песенку. 

Песенка Петушка 

1.	Петушок я, Петушок,
 Золотистый гребешок,
 На зеленом на лужку 
      Я пою: «Ку-ка-ре-ку!» 

Петушок я, Петушок, 
Золотистый гребешок, 
     На плече своем несу 
Очень острую косу. 


Петушок. 
Это кто здесь на пенечке 
Тихо плачет в одиночку? 
Ты ли, заинька косой? 
Что случилось, брат, с тобой? 

3айчик. 
Провела меня Лиса, 
Прогнала меня в леса, 
А сама живет в избушке, 
На пуховой на подушке. 
Кто поможет мне, Косому, 
Лису выгонит из дому? 

Петушок. 
Я могу тебе помочь,
Про гоню Лисицу прочь! 

Петушок и Зайчик подходят к дому, где живет Лиса. 

Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
Уходи, Лиса, за реку, 
Уноси скорей-ка ноги 
Ты от этого порога! 

Лиса (выглянув в окошко). 
Ха-ха-ха, ха-ха-ха, 
Испугалась Петуха. 
Сам от этого порога
 Уноси скорее ноги. 

Петушок (снимая с плеча косу). 
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку!
 Убегай, Лиса, за реку, 
Как возьму свою косу 
Потеряешь ты красу! 

Лиса. 
Ха-ха-ха! Ха-ха-ха! 
Испугалась Петуха.
 Сам с косою убирайся, 
На глаза не попадайся! 

Петушок (Зайчику). 
Что же делать? Не выходит.
3айчик (зрителям). 

Кто ж теперь Лису прогонит? 

Петушок. 
Погоди -ка, друг 3айчишка, 
Появилась тут мыслишка ... 
Силой нам Лису не взять 
Шутку надо с ней сыграть! 
(Лисе.) 


Эй, Лиса, вставай-ка с печки! 
Там охотники за речкой! 

Лиса. 
Уходи, Петух, ты прочь! 

Петушок. 
Я хочу тебе помочь. 
Вон уж по мосту идут  
Твою шкурку обдерут! 

Лиса (выходит из дома). 
Ну-ка, где тут? Кто такие? 

Петушок. 
Ружья-то у них большие, 
Точно будут в цель стрелять! 

Лиса (вглядываясь в даль). 
Что-то их и не видать ... (Снова уходит в дом.) 

Петушок (зрителям). 
Ну, ребята, выручайте, 
Как из ружей вы стреляйте, 
Повторяйте все за мной: 
Пиф-паф, ой-ой-ой, 
Уходи, Лиса, долой! 

Дети-зрители, 3айчик и Петушок хором повторяют слова. Из дома,
выбегает испуганная Лиса. 

Лиса (мечется по поляне). 

Ой, спасите-помогите! 
Мою шкурку не губите! 
Я пожить еще хочу . 
я бегу, лечу, скачу-у . 
(Убегает.) 

финал 

Выходят все участники спектакля. Исполняется «Финальная песенка». 

1. Зайку постигла большая беда, 
Но больше Лиса не вернется сюда. 

Припев: 
Ну-ка, Зайчишка, 
Не плачь, а пляши, 
С тобой мы спляшем, 
Спляшем от души! 

2. Зайку в беду мы теперь не дадим, 
С Зайкой дружить мы все очень хотим. 

Припев. 

Конец

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Antonida

материал для осенних развлечений - из этого получится замечательная музыкальная инсценировка

- песни: [img]http://s15.******info/57bdc62d1150f827a62a92a9c739068c.gif[/img]
Веселый огород
Салат
Цветная капуста
Томат
Кабачок
Лук
Петрушка
Тыква
Горох
Гости ходят в огород
Огородная - хороводная
Репка
Урожайная
Грибы

- игры:
Вейся, капустка
Плетень
Ищи грибок
Выбирай
Огородные загадки 

*минусовки*
плюсы

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), YANINE (30.03.2016)

----------


## AnnaShashko

*КУКОЛЬНЫЙ  СПЕКТАКЛЬ по ОБЖД.*

«ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ  КАРКУШИ   И   ЛЮСИ»

ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ  ЛИЦА: 

Ведущая - 
Обезьянка Люся -
Ворона Каркуша -


  ( Появляется Люся с корзинкой моркови. Наклонившись над корзинкой  жадно и торопливо ест морковку.)

ВЕД:   О! Кто к нам сегодня в гости пришел? 
          Здравствуй, обезьянка Люся! (Люся не реагирует)
            Здравствуй, Люся! (Люся не обращает внимания)
ЛЮСЯ:  А… Здрасьте, здрасьте…(продолжает есть морковку)

(появляется Каркуша)

КАРКУША: (кланяется) Здравствуйте, взрослые,
                                Здравствуйте, дети,
                                Здравствуй, Люся!
ЛЮСЯ: Привет, Каркушечка! 

         (Ест, загораживая собой от Каркуши морковку)

КАРКУША: Что это ты делаешь, Люся?
ЛЮСЯ: (недовольно) Не видишь, что ли, ем!
КАРКУША: Как, ты ешь одна? И ни кого не угощаешь?
ЛЮСЯ: Да, ем одна и ни кого не угощаю!
КАРКУША: Тогда ты, Люся, жадина!
ЛЮСЯ: И вовсе я не жадина! Просто… морковка грязная!
КАРКУША: Люся, Ты не только жадина! Ты еще и грязнуля!
                Разве можно есть немытые овощи и фрукты?!
                Ребята, можно есть немытые овощи и фрукты? (…)
ЛЮСЯ: Нет! Я не жадина и не грязнуля! Вот я сейчас помою морковку и всех ребят угощу!

(Люся уходит за ширму мыть морковку. Каркуша заглядывает за ширму)

КАРКУША: (Люсе) Мой, мой, Люся, хорошо! 
           Мой щеточкой и не забудь ополоснуть холодной водой!
        Дети, никогда не ешьте немытые овощи, фрукты и ягоды!
(Появляется Люся с морковкой)
ЛЮСЯ: Чтобы ты, Каркуша не говорила, что я жадина, я тебя
           первую угощу морковкой. Видишь, я ее хорошо 
           помыла, ополоснула чистой водой и вытерла чистым
           полотенцем.
КАРКУША:  Спасибо, Люся, теперь все видят, что ты не жадная 
                 обезьянка и не грязнуля!
(Каркуша берет у Люси морковку)
ЛЮСЯ: Я пойду еще принесу морковку. (уходит)
(Летит МУХА, садится на Каркушину морковку)
КАРКУША: Кыш, кыш, грязнуля! (выскакивает Люся)
ЛЮСЯ:  Это кто грязнуля, я?
КАРКУША:  Нет, это муха грязнуля! Кыш, кыш! Муха на лапках вредные микробы переносит. От них можно заболеть!
(Каркуша с Люсей гоняются за МУХОЙ, размахивают руками и кричат: «Кыш, кыш!» Муха улетает.)
КАРКУША И ЛЮСЯ:  (спрашивают у детей) Ребята, ну что, улетела МУХА-грязнуля? (Да!)
ЛЮСЯ:  Давай морковку, Каркушечка, я ее еще раз помою!
(Люся уходит с морковкой за ширму)
КАРКУШЕЧКА:  Ребята, если муха посидела на морковке, 
                       яблоке или на чем-нибудь съедобном, надо 
                       обязательно все это помыть!
ЛЮСЯ: (возвращается с морковкой, подает ее Каркуше) 
            Каркуша, возьми морковку!
            (морковка падает перед ширмой на пол)
КАРКУША и ЛЮСЯ : Ой, упала… на пол…
ЛЮСЯ: Сейчас я ее достану…
(Люся вылезает под ширмой, берет морковку и снова появляется на ширме)  Ну и морковка, третий раз мою! (уходит мыть)
КАРКУША: Если надо, еще сто раз помоем, а грязную морковку 
                есть не будем! Лучше много раз помыть, чем один 
                раз заболеть! Правда, ребята? (Да!)
(Появляется Люся с морковкой)
ЛЮСЯ: Возьми, Каркуша, ешь скорее, пока нет мухи и пока я
           не уронила ее на пол еще раз!
КАРКУША:  Спасибо! Только есть я морковку пока не буду - я 
                 еще руки не помыла!
ВЕД: Правильно, Каркуша, перед едой обязательно надо мыть руки! Ребята, а вы всегда моете руки перед едой? (Да!) Никогда не забываете? (Нет!) Молодцы!
КАРКУША: Ребята, а вы любите манную кашу? (…) 
ЛЮСЯ: А мы с Каркушей очень любим кушать разные каши: и 
           манную, и овсяную, и пшеничную, и гречневую! 
КАРКУША: Все каши очень полезные, они дают силу и 
                 здоровье! 
ЛЮСЯ: А еще мы каждое утро делаем зарядку! А вы делаете?
КАРКУША И ЛЮСЯ: Тогда вставайте и повторяйте за нами!

(под песенку «Зверобика» дети с Каркушей, Люсей и Ведущей делают зарядку)

КАРКУША И ЛЮСЯ: До свидания, ребята!
                             Будьте здоровыми и сильными!
                                               (уходят)

 ВЕД:  До свидания, Каркуша и Люся!
           Приходите к нам еще в гости!

----------

septima (16.01.2016)

----------


## _Alexa_

Предлагаю инсценировку малоизвестного мультфильма по мотивам северных сказок "Кто самый сильный"

Появляются под музыку 4 девочки в эскимосских костюмах.
Северная проходочка. 
1 дев: Мы хотим поведать вам о далёком северном крае.
          Полгода там не заходит солнце, и тогда ночью также как днём
          Светло.
2 дев: А потом полгода длится непрерывная ночь и тогда даже днём 
           на небе сверкают звёзды.
3 дев: А ещё там бывает северное сияние, когда всё небо озаряется разными красками. (на экране – северное сияние)
4 дев: А какие мужественные и трудолюбивые люди живут на севере –
          они много работают – и большие, и маленькие – пасут оленей в
           тундре.
3 дев: И эти люди очень любят свою природу и свою родную землю и охраняют её.
1 дев: На оленях они и ездят по северному снегу в лёгких, похожих
           на лодочки санях, и когда олень бежит, кажется будто ветер проносится, взметая снежные тучи.
2 дев: А дома на севере строят не из дерева и не из камня, а из оленьих 
           шкур, и называется такой дом – чум.
3 дев: А сейчас мы вам покажем сказку народов севера.
4 дев: На далёком севере жили 2 брата, и  имена у них были необычные
          Някочи и Паполя.

   Под музыку выходят мальчики, несут в руках рыбу, любуются,играют
  Передают маме молча. 
Сцена 1
Домик, возле него около костра сидит мама. Мальчики играют во дворе.
Мама: Някочи! Паполя! Эй, сынки! Мальчики мои, костёр гаснет. 
            Возьмите топор и добудьте дров!
Някочи: Я буду рубить!
Паполя: Нет, я! (спорят)
Отправляются за дровами. Подходят к льдине и начинают бороться. 
Н: Давай бороться! Кто сильнее, тот и рубить будет.
П: Давай! 
 Звучит музыка, мальчики исполняют постановку. Н. побеждает, залезает
  на льдину.
Н: Эй-эй!  Я поборол своего брата! Я самый сильный, значит я буду рубить! 
    Поскальзывается и падает
П.: Ха-ха-ха! Льдина сильнее тебя! (смеётся) Пусть тогда льдина скажет, кому рубить!
Вместе: Спросим льдину!
П: Слушай, Льдина! Мой брат повалил меня, а ты его свалила с ног. Ты – 
     Самая сильная. Скажи, кому дрова рубить.
Н: Ты сильнее всех, льдина. Мы кланяемся тебе.
Голос Льдины: Солнце сильнее меня! Пригреет, я таять стану. Поклонитесь солнцу, спросите его, кому дрова рубить. Вон оно поднимается!
П: Идём, спросим Солнце!
Н: Идём!

Подходят ближе к центральной стене, на экране поднимается Солнце.

Н: Здравствуй, солнце! Слушай: я повалил брата, льдина повалила меня, а ты 
-	растопило льдину. Значит, ты сильнее всех. Скажи, кому из нас дрова рубить?
Вместе: И мы низко поклонимся тебе!
Солнце: Не мне кланяйтесь, а туче. Туча сильнее  меня – вон она ползёт из-за
               гор, закроет она меня – и на земле станет холодно. Тучу спросите.

   Солнце гаснет. Вьюга, хореографическая постановка выхода
     Тучи с помощниками, мальчики потерялись. Встретились.

Н: Туча, помоги нам. Ты – самая сильная, скажи, кому из нас дрова рубить?
Туча: Сказала бы я, да некогда мне. Слышите? Ветер мчится за мной, гонит меня!

    Появляется ветер. Задувает.
П: Э-э-э-э-й! Ве-е-е-е-те-е-е-е-р! Правду говорят, ты нас свете сильнее всех!
     Так это или не так?
Ветер: Ха-ха-ха!!! Сейчас как дуну, мигом заметёт вас, тогда будете знать!

   Ветер дует на гору. Гора стоит.

Н: Смотри-смотри! А говорил, что он самый сильный. А скалу ты 
     сможешь с места сдвинуть?
Ветер: Всё смогу и скалу смогу!

     Скалу не смог.
П: Ага! Значит скала сильнее ветра. Спросим скалу.
     Скала, скажи, ты сильнее всех на свете?
Скала: Я? … Нет… Дерево сильнее. Растёт оно на моей вершине и корнями разрушает меня. Спросите дерево – оно сильнее меня.

    Забираются на скалу. Подходят к скале.

Н: Смотри, Паполя – дерево! Давай его срубим и принесём маме дрова
П: Давай! 
 Делают звук, как будто рубят дерево. Дерево «оживает».
Мальчики замирают.
Дерево: Не губите меня – ведь чтобы выросло на севере дерево должно 
               пройти много-много лет, потому что здесь много холода и мало солнца.
П:  И правда, Някочи, зачем рубить дерево? Ведь оно приносит пользу.
Н: Да, в его ветвях живут птицы, а в корнях – животные и насекомые.
П: А его листья дают нам чистый воздух. Давай лучше наберём сухой 
     хворост и принесём его маме.


Вариантов окончания этой сказки - в работе - несколько.
По идее (по мультфильму) оказалось, что человек самый сильный.
Но можно это представить по-разному:wink:

----------


## gresewa2010

О Красной шапочке уже много написано, но вот мой вариант сказки.
                                                       ВОЛК И КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА.
                                                 (старая сказка, да на новый лад)
Действующие лица: Красная Шапочка, Бабушка, Мама, Волк, Ведущий.
Ведущий: В одном лесу (а может и возле леса) жили-были… (пауза) Нет, не дед с бабой, а Красная Шапочка – она в школу ходила, кое-что в голове имела, а в общем-то тройки-четверки в  дневнике носила; Бабушка-старушка хоть и дремучая, но и до работы злючая: носки вязала, Шапочку-внучку с ног до головы на пенсию одевала; Мама – женщина спартанского воспитания, вязать не имела ни малейшего желания, кое-как пироги творила да дочку уму-разуму хворостиной учила; ну и Волк – Серая детина, противная образина – в Обороне Лесной служить не желает, в Академии учиться мозги не позволяют, а любит все на халяву урвать, что-нибудь стащить, да с аппетитом сожрать.
	Итак, с  героями вам теперь известными, думаю, время провести будет очень интересно.
Удаляется. Появляется мать Красной Шапочки, в руках у нее корзинка и березовая хворостинка.
Мать: Ну, где эта несносная девчонка?!  Опять она перед зеркалом торчит день-деньской: крутится-вертится,  наряды примеряет да бедрами виляет, топ-модель, видите ли, будущая! Вот  я этой модели сейчас задам хворостиной!
(берет поудобнее хворостину и направляется к Красной Шапочке. Та, не замечая мать, крутится перед  зеркалом, в ушах – наушники от плеера, во рту – жвачка. Мать хлещет ее хворостиной, та визжит, убегает.)
Мать: Вот тебе! Вот тебе! Сколько раз  говорила – займись делом, а она знай перед зеркалом кривляется, уроками совершенно не занимается, постель не убирает, дома мне не помогает! Вот тебе! Вот тебе!
Красная  Шапочка (возмущенно):  За что?! Разве я бездельничаю? Я шейпингом до потери пульса занимаюсь, пластику движений отрабатываю, слова песен и мелодию, стараюсь, на лету схватываю! Думаешь, легко? Сама попробуй!.. (хнычет)
Мать: Ладно, хватит сырость разводить, пора делом заняться – надо бабушке пирожки отнести, да заодно и здоровьем ее тебе не грех бы поинтересоваться…
Красная Шапочка: К бабуле? Не-а, не хочу… Хотя… (задумывается) у нее сегодня пенсия намечается, а мне с полтыщи за помощь шефскую причитается. Давай! (хватает корзинку и убегает)
Мать (вслед): Ты по дороге иди, на тропинку не надо сворачивать, там, говорят, Серый опять стал безобразничать.
Красная Шапочка: Да ладно, мамуль, не шебуршись, все будет о*кей!
Часть 2.
На  лесной опушке, нервно озираясь, ходит туда-сюда Волк.
Волк: Ну, ментяры поганые, обложили совсем!  Ни житья, ни продыху… Сигаретой пыхнул – штраф, на соседа рыкнул – тоже штраф. Нет простора для творческой личности! Все! Баста! Уйду подальше в лес!
Поворачивается и сталкивается с Красной Шапочкой.
Красная Шапочка (возмущенно):  Ну, ты, недоросль, чего прешь как танк. Не видишь, кто перед тобой – ДАМА!
Волк: Ха! Кого я вижу?! И как это такую цыпочку шнурки отпустили одну?  Вот я щас тебя… (облизывается)
Красная Шапочка: Но-но, полегче!  Крутой больно выискался… Это ты, что ли, Волк,  которого все боятся, как вороны пугало?
Волк: А ты, что, не боишься, что ли?
Красная Шапочка:  Еще чего! Тоже мне, Бармалей забугорный выискался… ты лучше вот что… Дело есть. Крупняк.
Волк: Не понял…
Красная Шапочка:  Слушай сюда… Есть у меня бабулька. Она в общем-то ничего старушенция, но…  скуповата! А мне, понимаешь, «бабки» позарез нужны. Я к конкурсу готовлюсь, «Мисс Лесное Очарование» называется. Ну, там, макияж, прикид, фигура, обаяние, то есть все это надо иметь, чтобы на конкурсе всех одолеть.
Волк: Ты че, боксом занимаешься?!
Красная Шапочка (обескуражено): С чего ты взял?!
Волк: Ты же сама сказала «одолеть!»… Или каратэ? Тогда я не играю и вообще я тебя знать не знаю! (хочет уйти)
Красная Шапочка: Да постой ты, тупица! Никакая я не боксер и не каратистка, а будущая топ-модель и артистка!
Волк: А-а-а…
Красная  Шапочка: В общем, бабулю надо не замочить, а напугать, чтоб она свою пенсию  не успела и сосчитать, а мы ее хвать и поминай как звали!
Волк: То есть, ноги в руки  - и убежали?! Тогда согласен, давай! Только денежки пополам – так и знай!
Красная Шапочка: Да ты сначала ее  напугай! Вот, держи мою шапку, корзинку с пирожками хватай да поперед меня к бабульке шагай!
Волк: А ты?
Красная Шапочка: Меньше болтай! Мне светиться нельзя: любимая внучка, как-никак, уловил мою мысль, чувак?
Волк: Угу…Ну, я пошел. (Уходит)
Красная Шапочка: Вот подфартило! Нашла себе помощничка-остолопа верзилу, тупого, как пень, даже свое обаяние тратить на него лень.
Часть 3.
Сидит Бабушка, что-то вяжет, время от времени встает, разминается. Стук в  дверь.
Бабушка: Кто там?
Волк: Это я, внучка твоя, Красная Шапочка…
Бабушка: А-а-а, внученька.… Заходи, милая. Чай, притомилась с дороги. Да и голос у тебя что-то как не твой, хрипловатый. Небось, куришь?
Волк: Угу…
Бабушка: Ай-ай-ай! Аль не говорила тебе мать, что курить – здоровью вредить
Волк: Не-а, моя не говорила.
Бабушка: Чего-то ты потолстела… Аль диабетом заболела?
Волк неожиданно выхватывает из корзинки пистолет, направляет на бабушку.
Волк: Хватит, старая, языком чесать! Не пора ли пенсию пересчитать?
Бабушка (хватается за сердце): Ой! (падает в обморок)
Волк машет рукой Красной Шапочке, та вбегает и вместе с Волком начинает лихорадочно искать деньги.
Красная Шапочка: Ну ты, Серый, мастак! Где-то «стечкин» раздобыл, а говорили «дурак». Ура! Нашла!
Пританцовывает, дразнит Волка. Тот пытается отнять деньги.
Волк: Ну все, хватит! Хватит, говорю, волынку тянуть, пора и в кошелек старушкин заглянуть. Может, там есть хоть тыщ пять-шесть, так давай скорее делить, а то стоило ли огород городить?!
Тянет кошелек к себе, Красная Шапочка не отдает, начинается возня. Сзади подкрадывается Бабушка и ловко набрасывает на них веревку, затягивает потуже.
Бабушка: Ага, попались, голубчики! Ну, внученька, теперь пенсии моей не видать тебе, как своих ушей! А тебя, Серый, гнать надо  из лесу взашей, чтоб внучку мою с пути не сбивал и на преступление не толкал!
Волк (возмущенно): Это я, что ли, ее толкал?! А кто же, по-вашему, мне, бабулечка, вас заказал?!!
Красная Шапочка: Он, бабуля, он!  Он меня конкурсами соблазнял, в темный лес заграничный увести обещал!
Волк: Кто?!! Я?!! Ну, ты даешь… Врет и не краснеет!
(опять ссорятся )
Бабушка: Ох, и веревки не помогут, счас опять подерутся… Ладно, отведу в Лесное управление, там с ними разберутся.
Уводит.
Ведущий: Вот и закончилась эта криминальная история. Конечно, это лишь сказка,  не более. Но в жизни всякое бывает. Может, кто-то в этой истории и себя узнает? А?

----------


## Песенка

А это театрализованный утренник по сказке "Теремок". Был лучше всех. У меня осенний теремок, а можно придумать и летний. и весенний, и зимний. Задействованы все дети. программные песни и хороводы вплетены и связаны с сюжетом сказки
     ОСЕНЬ В ГОСТИ ПРОСИМ.
   (Утренник в старшей группе)
Звучит музыка. Дети заходят в зал, затем выстраиваются полукругом.
 1-й реб:    Осень! Осень!
Все:           Ты шумишь сухой листвой!

2-й реб:   Осень! Осень!
     Все:      Наступает праздник твой

3-й ребенок:  Это праздник увяданья
 Рощ, полей, лугов, садов.
Это с летом расставанье,
Ожиданье холодов
4-ребёнок:   
 Как хорошо у осени в гостях,
Среди берёзок золотых,
Подольше б золото не сбросили
Стоял бы лес багрян и тих
5-ребёнок:   
Улетают птичьи стаи
Меньше света и тепла,
Листья с клёнов облетают.
Значит осень золотая
 В наш родимый край пришла 

                  Песня «ЗОЛОТАЯ РАСКРАСАВИЦА»
ВЕД: Осень, осень, в гости просим!
   Дети:       Осень, осень, в гости просим!
                      (Осень заходит под музыку, кружится)
Осень:            
 Здравствуйте, а вот и я!
Привет осенний вам, друзья.
Не виделись мы целый год
За летом следом мой черёд.
          Все на бал спешили?
          Все ли прихватили?
           Не забыли ли улыбку
           Юмор и конечно шутку?
   Вед:    Спасибо, Осень, что сейчас ты вместе с нами
               Тебя мы, Осень славим песнями, стихами!
                          (Дети читают стихи об осени)
1-й реб:   Осень дарит нам подарки:
                Фрукты, овощи, грибы.
                 И за это все природе
                 Очень благодарны мы.
   2-й реб:   Осень милая, осень славная,
Осень-матушка принесет:
Щи в горшочке,
Лепешки в ладошке,
Краюшку за пазухой,
                      А груши в переднике!
               ХОРОВОД «ОСЕНЬ СПРОСИМ»

Ребёнок:   Всё сильней стучат дождинки
                         По ветвям и по тропинке.
                         Мы мешать дождю не будем
                         Нужен дождь земле и людям!
                                                Песня «ДОЖДИК»
Ребёнок:  Мы зонтики раскроем
                 И будем танцевать
                 А дождик нам не страшен
                 Нам не привыкать!
        Исполняется танец «ЗОНТИКИ И ДОЖДИКИ» 
Осень: А я не одна пришла
             Осеннюю сказку с собой принесла
Вед:  Ребята, вы в сказку хотите отправиться?
Дети:   Да!
Вед:    Что ж, предложение нам нравится
       Давайте скажем: «РАЗ, два, три, дверь в сказку отвори!»
  Дети повторяют.
                             (Звучит волшебная музыка)

          В сказке мы среди чудес,
          А вокруг волшебный лес!
                                          Инсценировка сказки «ОСЕННИЙ ТЕРЕМОК»
ВЕД:   Сказки любят все на свете,
             Любят взрослые и дети!
             Сказки учат нас так жить,  
              чтобы всем вокруг дружить
                         Теремок на новый лад
                        вам покажет детский сад!
                                                 (музыка)
ВЕД:   Стоит в поле теремок-теремок.
Он не низок не высок, не высок
Вдруг по полю-полю мышки спешат…
(Звучит муз. тема мышек, мышки бегут по кругу, подбегают к теремку)

      Мышки:      Что за терем –теремок?
        (поют)        Он не низок не высок!  
                            В теремочке кто живёт?
                             в невысоком кто живёт   
                            Что за терем –теремок?
                            Он не низок не высок!  
                           Ну, да ладно, так и быть.
                            В теремочке буду жить!
                                (Мышата забегают в теремок)
ВЕД: Стали Мышки  в теремочке жить-поживать! 
          В теремочке тепло, а на улице ветер дует, холод навевает
    И вот по полю скачут Лягушки…
(Звучит муз. тема лягушек)
Лягушка1:   Ква-ква-ква!
Лягушка2:   Ква-ква-ква!
                        Пожелтела вся трава
Лягушка1:   Мёрзнут лапки и живот.
                       В теремочке кто живёт?
                                            (стучат)
                 Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
                 Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
    Мышки:      Мы –Мышки-норушки.А вы кто?
   Лягушки:   А мы Лягушки-квакушки. Пустите нас к себе жить!
     Мышки:      А что вы умеете делать?
    Лягушка1:   Мы лягушки-хохотушки.
Неразлучные подружки,
Ловкие, зелёные,
С детства закалённые.
Лягушка2:   Мы не хнычем, мы не плачем.
Дружим, не ругаемся
Целый день по лужам скачем
Спортом занимаемся!
  Спортивный «ТАНЕЦ ЛЯГУШЕК» (кубики, гантели)
          под фонограмму «Весёлый лягушонок»
Лягушки:   Понравился вам наш танец?
Мышки:      Понравился! Заходите к нам жить!
Вед:   Стали лягушки дружно жить вместе с мышатами. А в лесу и травка пожелтела, и листочки опадают. Всё чаще идёт дождик…
 И  тут к теремочку подбегают Зайчики!
                                 (Звучит тема зайчат)
Зайчата:    (поют на мотив припева «Шоколадный заяц»)                              
                        Мы зайцы шалунишки
По ельничку бежали,
Бежали всей гурьбой ой-ой-ой
Дорогу в свою норку
Теперь мы потеряли
Теперь мы потеряли ой-ой-ой!
                                            (стучат)
                 Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
                 Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
    Мышки:      Мы –Мышки-норушки.
   Лягушки:    Мы Лягушки-квакушки. А вы кто?
Зайки:    А мы Зайки-побегайки. Пустите нас к себе жить!
Лягушки:    А что вы умеете делать?
Заяц1: Овощи и фрукты собираем
              И  на зиму запасаем   
              Отгадайте вы, ребятки.
             Что там выросло на грядках?       
              За ботву, как за верёвку,
             Можно вытащить …морковку
Заяц2: Разве в огороде пусто,
             если там растёт… капуста?

Заяц3: Завалился на бочок
             Лежебока…кабачок!
                              Есть у нас огород,
                              где много овощёй растёт
                              Хоровод заведём
                              Урожай наш соберём
ВЕД:  Вот и Зайкин огород,
          Что там только не растёт
          Сколько хочешь овощей
           И для супа и для щей!
Горох.       Я такой хороший, чистый.
Я зелененький мальчишка.
Очень сочный, сладкий я, 
Как и вся моя семья! 
Огурец:      На грядке растут молодцы -
                 Свежие Огурцы!
                 Летом мы зелёные,
                 А зимой солёные!
Кабачок:    Я полезный кабачок
                     Лёг на грядке на бочок
Вед:  Вот сколько выросло  у Зайки в огороде овощей
          Соберём же их скорей!

            Песня «УРОЖАЙ СОБИРАЙ» муз. А.Филиппенко, сл. Волгиной.
Вед:   Урожай у нас богатый
           Разберём его ребята!
                      Игра «РАЗБЕРИ УРОЖАЙ»
(Дети разбирают овощи, одна команда переносит в свою корзину картошку, другая –морковь)
Зайцы: Ну,.как урожай наш понравился?
Звери:         Понравился! Заходите к нам жить! 

Вед:  Стали зверюшки жить-поживать, пироги с капустой да морковкой печь.
              Вдруг опять кто-то идёт и песенку поёт. Да это же Ёжики Колючие!
                              ПЕСНЯ  «МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ЁЖИК»
Вед:  Шли Ёжики и увидали теремок.
                                        (стучат)
                 Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
                 Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
    Мышки:      Мы –Мышки-норушки.
   Лягушки:    Мы Лягушки-квакушки. А вы кто?
Зайки:    А мы Зайки-побегайки. А вы кто?
Ёжики: А мы Ёжики колючие. Пустите нас к себе жить!
Звери:    А что вы умеете делать?
Ёж1: Гонит осень в небе тучи,
Пляшут листья во дворе.
Гриб, надетый на колючки
Тащит ёж к своей норе
Ёж2:     Серый ёжик, весь в иголках
             Словно он не зверь, а ёлка
             Хоть колюч молчун лесной-
             Ёжик добрый, а не злой
Ёж3: Мы без дела не скучаем
Всё грибы мы собираем
Выбились из сил с утра
Отдохнуть уже пора!
Вед: Давайте, ребята, поможем ёжикам собрать грибы
                           ПЕСНЯ «ГРИБЫ» Т.Попатенко
Наблюдала я в бору
Интересную игру
На полянке под сосной
Прыгал весь народ лесной
Вед: Ребята, а вы хотите попрыгать.
        Давайте соревноваться: кто быстрей грибы обскачет!
                    (дети делятся на две команды)
Игра-Аттракцион «ПРЫЖКИ МЕЖДУ ГРИБАМИ»
Ёжики: Вам грибы наши понравились?
Звери:         Понравились! Заходите к нам жить! 

Вед:   Стали зверюшки вместе жить. Но что такое?
           Почему так кустики колышутся? Кто же это к теремочку бежит?
                                (Звучит муз. тема Лисички)
Лиса:       По лесам да по кустам,
(поёт)        Ходит рыжая Лиса
Ищет норку где-нибудь
Приютиться и уснуть!
Что за терем теремок. 
Он не низок. Не высок
В теремочке кто живёт, 
в невысоком кто живёт?
                                            (стучит)
                 Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
                 Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
  Мышки:      Мы –Мышки-норушки.
  Лягушки:    Мы Лягушки-квакушки.
 Зайки:   Мы Зайки-побегайки. 
Ёжики: Мы Ёжики колючие. А ты кто?

Лиса:       А я –Лисичка-сестричка! Пустите меня к себе жить!
Зайки:   А что ты умеешь делать?
Лиса:       Умею листочками домик украшать. Да с ними танцевать!
          ВЕД:   Ребята, смотрите, сколько Лисичка красивых листочков 
                      принесла, давайте с ними потанцуем!

«ТАНЕЦ С ЛИСТИКАМИ» под музыку А.Петрова «Осенний марафон»

Лиса: Понравились мои листочки?
Звери: Понравился! Заходи к нам жить!

Вед: Вот и Лисичка-сестричка поселилась в теремочке. До чего же всем зверюшкам весело! Кто песни поёт, кто пироги печёт, кто пол подметает…Всем дел хватает1
              А осень уже совсем вступила в свои права. Весь день дождик льёт, ветер завывает… и вот к теремочку бежит Волк
                                (Звучит муз. тема Волка)
Волк:        Осень быстро наступила
Звери ждут уже зиму
Волку серому не спится
Очень скучно одному

                  Спрятался уже куда-то
Весь лесной лесной народ
Чья же, чья же это хата?
Кто же, кто же в ней живёт?
                                            (стучит)
                 Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
                 Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
 Мышки:      Мы –Мышки-норушки.
 Лягушки:    Мы Лягушки-квакушки.
Зайки:   Мы Зайки-побегайки. 
Ёжики: Мы Ёжики колючие
Лиса:       А я –Лисичка-сестричка! А ты кто?

Волк: А я Волк-зубами щёлк. Пустите меня  к себе жить!
Звери:   А что ты умеешь делать?
Волк:     Стихи умею читать!
                                          (читает)
               Волка все кругом боятся-
Говорят люблю кусаться
Вы не верьте в сказки эти
И не бойтесь меня, дети.
Я не злой, не злой совсем
Никого я тут не съем!  
Понравился мой стишок?
Звери: Понравился! Заходи к нам жить!

ВЕД:  Дружно живут звери в теремочке. Но что за шум?
Что за треск. Почему кусты гнутся, сучки ломаются?
 Да это Мишка-Топтыжка пожаловал!
                                        (муз тема Медведя)
Медведь:   Я за мёдом лазил в улей.
                    Так трудился, так устал.
                    Злые пчёлы покусали
                     Нос и уши и глаза!
                    Не могу найти покоя, 
                     Нос огнём вот так и жжёт…
                    Теремочек? Что такое?  
                    В теремочке кто живёт?
                                                   (стучится)
                 Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
                 Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
  Мышки:      Мы –Мышки-норушки.
  Лягушки:    Мы Лягушки-квакушки.
 Зайки:   Мы Зайки-побегайки. 
 Ёжики: Мы Ёжики колючие
Лиса:       А я –Лисичка-сестричка! А ты кто?
Волк: я Волк-зубами щёлк. А ты кто?

Медведь:   А я –Мишка-Топтыжка.  Пустите меня к себе жить!
Звери:   А что ты умеешь делать?
Медведь:  Я без дела не скучаю
                   Мёд на зиму запасаю!

      (Под музыку «Полёт Шмеля» вылетают Пчёлы)
Пчела1: Мы пчёлки, мы пчёлки
Мы летим и жужжим
К цветкам припадаем
Медок собираем
Пчела2:   Модницы крылатые,
Платьица мохнатые
Крохи мы такие.
У нас накидки золотые


Пчела3:  Здравствуй, здравствуй,
Бурый Мишка
Ты не бойся нас, Топтыжка
Угостим тебя медком
И плясать с тобой пойдём!
Танец Медведя и Пчёл «ПЧЁЛОЧКА ЗЛОТАЯ»
Медведь: Вам понравился наш медок? Пустите нас к себе жить!
Звери: Понравился! Заходите к нам жить!

Вед: Дружно живут звери в Теремочке, никого не обижают,
        Все друг другу помогают и песенки поют
                             (звери все выстраиваются)
                       Песня «Дружба крепкая»  1 куплет.
    ВЕД:  Сказка наша еще не кончается,
               И с осенью мы пока не прощаемся.
               Мы еще в  осенний час
               Поиграем  сейчас
Чтоб зимой не голодать запасы надобно собрать
 В кладовую несут Мишки-шишки
Ну, а Ёжики-грибы
Предлагаю поиграть-Мишками и Ежами стать
ИГРА  «ЁЖИКИ И МИШКИ»
(Под песню «Облака» выбегает Тучка)
                       Реб:       Туча, туча, что не льёшь?
Подари нам туча дождь!
Будем мы с тобой возиться,
Не жалей для нас водицы!
Тучка: Я Тучка-плакучка по небу плыву!
              Дождика слезинки на землю я лью
               Поливаю огород, урожай там растёт
              Только я не виновата, что
               Промокли все ребята
     Инсценировка песни «ВИНОВАТАЯ ТУЧКА»
Осень: Спасибо всем! 
                Мы играли, танцевали,
                Песни дружно распевали
               Я для вас, мои друзья,
               Угощенье принесла
                         (Дарит корзину с фруктами)
              До свиданья! До свиданья! 
             Помашу вам на прощанье.
             В гости к вам ещё приду,
             Только в следующем году!

 (Дети прощаются с Осенью, 
праздник заканчивается раздачей осенних подарков)

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), septima (16.01.2016), Shamanaika (06.10.2016)

----------


## Galina-slutsk

М.Ю.Картушина
Театр игрушек«Как мы лечили петушка»
     (по мотивам стихотворения И. Крылова)
   Оборудование:  игрушки – петушок, гусь, утка, индюк, пёсик, курица, поросёнок; фонограмма пения петухов; игрушечное лекарство для петушка – полоскание в стакане, порошок, компресс, чашка с чаем, тарелка каши, градусник, грелка, капли, пакет молока.
   Действующие лица: ведущий, курочка, утка, поросёнок, петушок.
В одном углу зала расписной домик с забором, перед которым расставлены игрушки домашних животных, петух сидит на бочке, стоящей около забора; в другом – игрушечная кровать.
   Дети сидят на стульчиках. Звучит фонограмма пения петухов.

Вед. Ребята, как вы думаете, кто это  поёт?
Дети отвечают.
Это поёт Петя-петушок. (Показывает на сидящего, на бочке петушка.)
На бочке, как на троне,
Сидит петух в короне.
Курами правит,
Сам себя славит.
Песню солнышку поёт,
Всех друзей сюда зовёт.
Песня «Есть у солнышка друзья» Е. Тиличеевой
Есть у солнышка дружок –
Голосистый петушок.
Хорошо когда дружок –
Голосистый петушок.
Есть у солнышка друзья –
Это мы: и ты, и я!
Хорошо, когда друзья –
Это мы: и ты, и я!
Вед. Каждое утро петушок пел свою громкую песню. Но однажды с ним случилось несчастье – простудился петушок.
Заболел петух ангиной,
Не поёт вторую ночь,
И решили Юра с Ниной
Пете бедному помочь.
Потому что
«Кто же будет?» -
Говорили тут и там.
Потому что
«Кто же будет
Кукарекать по утрам?»
И вправду, ребята, если петушок болеет, кто же будет утром кукарекать? Может быть, гусь? Как гусь кричит?
Попевка «Гуси»
Вед. Гусь не умеет кукарекать. Быть может, утка попробует покричать за петуха? Как кричит утка?
Дети. Кря-кря-кря!
Попевка «Утка»
Вед. Нет, утка не умеет кричать «ку-ка-ре-ку». Может быть, индюк так кричит?
Попевка «Индюк»
Педагог поёт песню, дети в конце болтают язычком.
Вед. 	Нет, и у индюка не получается.
Гусь - не хочет.
Утка – тоже,
А индюк хотел – проспал.
Бобик пробовал – не может,
Только голос надорвал.
Песня с движениями «Бобик» Т. Попатенко
Вот наш Бобик славный пёс! 	Дети протягивают руки, показывая на пёсика.
Гав! Гав!                                      	Сгибают кисти рук перед грудью.
Белый лобик,                              Прикасаются ладонью ко лбу.
Чёрный нос!                              	Касаются указательным пальцем носа.
Гав! Гав!                                      	Согнутые перед грудью руки.
Бобик, Бобик, лапку дай! 	Вытягивают одну руку вперёд.
Гав! Гав!                                     	Согнутые перед грудью руки.
Сядь на коврик и не лай!   	Грозят пальчиком.
Тс-с-с!..				Прикладывают указательный палец к губам.

Ведущий укладывает петушка в кровать и выполняет действия, соответствующие тексту стихотворения.
Вед.   Петю в комнату позвали.
Положили на кровать,
Полоскание достали,
Чтобы горло полоскать.
Порошок от кашля дали
И, проверив рост и вес,
Вокруг шеи повязали
Согревающий компресс.
Чай сказали пить с малиной,
Кашу манную клевать, 
А иначе, так с ангиной.
Можно долго пролежать.
 Пришли проведать больного его друзья.  Первыми навестили петушка курочки.
 			Попевка «Кудахчут куры» Е. Тиличеевой
Вед. 	Приходили к Пете куры.
Приносили молоко.
Курочка:
 Ко-ко-ва температура?
Нет ли жару? Ко-ко-ко!
Вед. Услыхали про болезнь петушка утки. Они в это время отправлялись на речку поплавать.
Утки плавают с пелёнок,
Даже маленький утёнок
Корм, ныряя, достаёт!
На воде – не пропадёт!
Танец «Уточки»
Вед. 	Ковыляли к Пете утки
Из соседнего двора.
Утка.  Не урчит ли что в желудке? Как здоровье? Кря-кря-кря!
Вед. Весёлые поросята играли на улице, когда узнали про петушиную беду.
Умилялась мама- свинка,
До чего хороший сынка.
Как он в лужице лежит,
Как от радости визжит.
Да как сладко хрюкает –
Грязь под боком хлюпает. 
Игра «Хрюшки»
Вед. 	А узнали поросята –
Даже бросили игру.
Поросёнок. 
Где будильник наш, ребята?
Что случилось? Хрю-хрю-хрю!
Вед. Все старались помочь больному. (Выполняет действия, соответствующие тексту стихотворения.)
Принимал больной микстуру
По столовой ложке в час.
У него температуру
Проверяли восемь раз.

Ноги грелкою согрели,
Чтоб скорее стал ходить.
Только в ушко не успели
Мятных капель напустить.

Потому что он в квартире 
Поправляться быстро стал
И, когда окно открыли.
Вдруг вскочил и убежал.

Педагог усаживает петушка на забор.

Вед. 	Петя очень был доволен,
Благодарен детворе.
Он теперь совсем не болен,
Всё в порядке на дворе.
И когда заря зажжётся,
Людям, птицам и цветку –
Слышно всем, как раздаётся
Петушок Добрый день! Ку-ка-ре-ку!

Песня «Петушок»

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## elena.nk

Музыкально-театрализованное представление "Приключения Красной Шапочки"
Действующие лица.
Взрослые: 
•	Мама.
•	Волк.
•	Мама-коза.
•	Голос из-за двери (кукушка).
•	Лиса.
•	Кикимора.
•	Леший.
•	Карабас-барабас.
•	Няньки.
•	Маиа-зайчиха.
•	Баба-яга.
•	Бабушка.
•	Несмеяна.
•	Старушки-веселушки.
•	Факир.
•	Иван-царевич.
 Дети. 
•	Красная шапочка.
•	Козлята.
•	Машенька.
•	Буратино.
•	Малыш.
•	Гадкий утёнок.
•	Поросята.
•	Зайчата.
Ведущий: Мы очень рады всем гостям и всех встречаем лаской, ведь не случайно терем наш облюбовали сказки. И в этот зимний вечерок под переливы скрипок они шагнут через порог к вам с тысячей улыбок.
Красная шапочка: Сыро, хмуро за окном дождик моросит, низко небо серое над крышами висит, а в доме чистота, уют, у нас своя погода тут. Улыбнётся мама - ясно и тепло вот уж вам и солнышко в комнате взошло. 
С добрым утром, мамочка!
Мама: С добрым утром, доченька!
День настал давным-давно, он стучит в твоё окно, поскорее одевайся, в путь дорогу собирайся! Нужно к бабушке пойти; ей корзинку отнести, там кусочек пирога, да кувшинчик молока, ещё маслица горшок, сладких пряников мешок.
А теперь пора идти, доброго тебе пути.
Звучит фонограмма.
Красная шапочка танцует и поёт песню.
Волк: Ты куда это идёшь? Что в корзиночке несёшь?
Красная шапочка: Ни за что не скажу! Пропустите, я спешу!
Волк: Пропустить? Как бы не так! Не такой уж я простак! Отвечай! Добром прошу!
Красная шапочка: Я волков не выношу!
Волк: Есть за что, среди волков есть не мало дураков ну, а я то молодец!
И тебе я как отец!
Красная шапочка: Я спешу на праздник, ты меня не трогай . Ну-ка ты, проказник, уступи дорогу
Волк: Пожалуйста.
Жадная девчонка и глупа ужасно. Съем её и бабку, пироги и масло.
Песня волка.
Фонограмма птичье пение.
Красная шапочка: Ой, как лес густой шумит, дом бревенчатый стоит. Подойду к окошку и послушаю немножко.
Коза: Милые мои козлята на работу я спешу. Каша здесь, капуста рядом.
Ешьте, очень вас прошу!
Козлята: Не волнуйся, всё съедим, мы одни здесь посидим.
Коза: Ох, волнуюсь я за вас, слёзы капают из глаз.
Песня козы и козлят.
Кукушка: Ку-ку, ку-ку, ку-ку, ку-ку-ку! Лесное время 9 часов! Сейчас лисичка к вам придёт учить вас музыке.
Звучит "Песня лисы"
Лиса: Ну хватит обниматься пора за дело приниматься, садитесь дружно по рядам, а я вопрос сейчас задам. Про козлика вы песню знаете?
Козлята: Да, да конечно, сейчас сыграем.
Оркестр "Серенький козлик"
Красная шапочка: плачет.
Лиса: Ты почему плачешь?
Красная шапочка: Козлика жалко.
Лиса: Гулял в лесу он без опаски, о нём не плачь и вытри глазки.
Лиса: За что волк всех козлят скушал?
Козлята: За то, что бабушку не слушал.
Лиса: Молодцы! Урок окончен детвора, а вам обедать уж пора.
Заходит волк.
Волк: Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук, отворите я ваш друг, просила ваша мать вам корзинку передать. В ней брусника, земляника, свежий мёд душистый. Эй, козлята, эй, ребята, открывайте побыстрей!
Первый козлёнок: Ой, как хочется клубники, мёда, сладкой земляники!
Второй козлёнок: Нет, козлятам волк не друг, что за гости утром вдруг!
Третий козлёнок: Ну, козлятки, смотрите, волка не перехитрите.
(переодевается в почтальона, снова подходит к дому)
Козлёнок: Кто там?
Волк: Почта! Здесь живут Козловы? 
Козлёнок: Здесь!
Волк: Все на месте, все здоровы?
Козлята: Все!
Волк: Вам, Козловы, телеграмма!
Козлята: Нам её прислала мама?
Волк: Нет, её бабуля шлёт, что в лесу одна живёт, шлёт в предачу сто рублей, распишитесь поскорей.
Танец волка и козлят.
Идут по лесу Кикимора с Лешим, разговаривают между собой, хохочут.
Кикимора: Ой, что-то скучно стало жить в лесу дремучем никто не ходит, никто не заблудился.
Леший: И то правда, никто нас не порадует своим визитом.
Леший: Ой, а это что за чудо-юдо в лесу объявилось?
Кикимора: Девочка как тебя зовут?
Машенька: Машенька, я пошла в лес за грибами, да ягодами, да вот отстала от подружек и заблудилась.
Леший: Вот и прекрасно! Будешь у нас в лесу жить!
Машенька: Нет мне нужно к папе с мамой.
Кикимора: Я буду тебе мамой!
Леший: А я папой!
Красная шапочка: Добрый день!
Кикимора и Леший: Привет!
Леший: А вот тебе и подружка нашлась, вместе будете играть, нас забавлять, а то нам так скучно в лесу.
Красная шапочка: Я не могу, я спешу к бабушке у неё день рождения, разве вы не знаете, ведь я Красная шапочка.
Кикимора: Ну и что! А я Болотная Кикимора Ивановна.
Леший: А я Леший, Лев Егорыч.
Красная шапочка: Бабушка меня очень ждёт, да и пирожки я ей несу.
Леший: Вот здорово! Пирожки наверное вкусные! Ты нас не угостишь!
Красная шапочка: Угощу, конечно, только вы меня отпустите, и Машеньку до дама проводите.
Кикимора: Отпустим?
Леший: Ну ладно, так и быть.
Кикимора: Ну, тогда вы нам споёте и станцуете, хоть немного нас развеселите.
Красная шапочка: А мы вам споём песню про Кикимору.
Песня Кикимора.
Красная шапочка идет по лесу дальше. Заходит Карабас-Барабас, за ним идут Буратино и другие куклы.
Карабас-Барабас: Скажи, где золотой ключик, а не то хуже будет.
Буратино: Не скажу! Этот ключик мне дала черепаха Тартила на счастье.
А ты злой! Злые люди счастливыми никогда не будут!
Красная шапочка: А знаю, как Карабаса-Барабаса сделать добрым. Нужно говорить ему добрые, хорошие слова.
Красная шапочка: Здравствуйте!
Карабас барабас: Здравствуйте, если не шутите!
Красная шапочка: Карабас, ты ведь совсем не злой, а добродушный, а какая у тебя борода замечательная, а какие глаза необыкновенные и душа молодая.
Карабас-Барабас: Да, наверно, думаю я молодой всё-таки, ой и злиться не хочется.
Красная шапочка: Давай лучше песню вместе с нами споём.
Песня-танец "Буратино".
Карабас-Барабас: Ребятишки, а вы меня в страну счастья возьмёте?
Дети: Конечно возьмём. Ведь ты уже другим стал, добрым. А в страну эту только добрых людей пускают.
Красная шапочка дальше идёт по лесу.
(забегает маленький ребёнок, топая ногами, машет руками, за ним няньки)
Малыш: Не хочу, не буду, надоели, отстаньте.
Няньки: Скушай хоть ложечку, выпей хоть глоточек.
Звучит музыка "Бег". Ребёнок и няньки продолжают бегать, наконец останавливаются.
Первая нянька: Тары-бары.
Вторая нянька: Трали-вали.
Третья нянька: Мы ребёнка потеряли. От хозяйки попадёт.
Малыш: И вот весенним вечерком, а может летним вечером я погулять по лесу без нянек захотел и заблудился сразу, а может и не сразу уселся я на землю и громко заревел.
Первая нянька: Вот наша крошка, рыбка, птичка, киска, зайка, земляничка.
Вторая нянька: Тише деточка не плачь, принесу тебе калач.
Третья нянька: Или, хочешь, дам игрушку, барабан иль погремушку.
Малыш: Что-то холодно мне стало, принесите одеяло.
Малыш: Жарко мне! Горю! Горю! Разверните, говорю! Поднялась температура, не поможет мне микстура! Вентилятор принесите или веером махните!
Малыш: Снова холодно мне стало! Принесите одеяло! 
Няньки: Ах!
Красная шапочка: Избаловали вы его, ведь ничего он в жизни сам не делал без нянек пап и мам. Дам тебе один совет старших надо уважать, никого не обижать, береги и нянь и мам и, что можешь делай сам, не горюй, не плачь, не хнычь, послушай песенку малыш.
Красная шапочка: Про совет мой не забудь, ну пока, пора мне в путь.
Красная шапочка идет по лесу, подходит к утёнку, который плачет.
Красная шапочка: Здравствуй малыш, почему ты грустишь?
Гадкий утёнок: Все говорят, что я некрасивый, безобразный, со мной никто не дружит.
Поёт песню гадкого утёнка.
Гадкий утёнок: На птичьем дворе сегодня праздник, меня туда не пригласили, они считают, что я танцевать не умею.
Красная шапочка: Вот и неправда! Ты очень милый, и душа у тебя добрая, если бы ты только знал, каким ты станешь прекрасным лебедем, когда вырастешь. А танцевать я тебя научу, пойдём со мной.
Танец" На птичьем дворе"
Гадкий утёнок: Спасибо тебе девочка за сердце твоё доброе, я тебя никогда не забуду.
Красная шапочка: Ой, кто это? А это поросятки, резвятся на полянке!
Танец "Розовый поросёнок"
Красная шапочка идёт по лесу.
Баба Яга: Девочка! Эй, ты, в красной шапке!
Красная шапочка: Простите, я вас и не заметила.
Баба яга: Как это не заметила? Да я тебя сейчас за такое неуважение на лопату, да: Ой! Я ведь обещала себе хоть денёчек добренькой продержаться.
Красная шапочка: Вы меня не задерживайте.
У меня пироги остывают.
Баба яга: А с чем у тебя пироги?
Красная шапочка: С картошкой
Баба яга: А мои - с поганками! Вкусные!
Красная шапочка: Тьфу, какая гадость! Выбросить не жалко! 
Баба яга: Как ты смеешь мои пирожки гадостью называть!
Да я тебя, да ты у меня!
Красная шапочка: Не обижайтесь Баба яга! Вы лучше сыроежек наберите, порубите, посолите, да новых пирогов напеките.
Баба яга: А какие они сыроежки-то эти, я их не знаю!
Красная шапочка: А вы подумайте, вы ведь такая умная.
Баба яга: Все мысли эта девчонка перепутала! Что делать?
Выходят зайчата с зайчихой.
Зайчиха: Зайчики, стойте, смирно!
Зайчиха: Рюкзаки собрали?
Зайчата: Собрали.
Зайчиха: Шнурки завязали?
Зайчата: Поправить всем панамы!
Зайчики: Пойдём скорее, мама.
Баба яга: Зайчики куда собрались? 
Зайчики: Мы идём в поход!
Баба яга: А зачем идёте в поход?
Зайчики: За грибами, за ягодами!
Баба яга: За грибами, за сыроежками? Я иду с вами.
Зайчиха: Баба яга! Вам в вашем возрасте надо не в походы ходить, а внучатам щи варить да сказки рассказывать.
Баба яга: Как ты смеешь на мой возраст намекать? Ой, да что я опять сержусь? Милая, добрая зайчиха, возьми меня в поход, я твоих зайчат не обижу, я то вас не отстану.
Зайчики: Пойдём, Баба яга, с нами.
Баба яга: Ну и где же ваши грибы?
Ничего не вижу!
Зайчиха: А ты зажмурься и скажи: "Ау грибы"
Баба яга: Ау грибы!
Ой, грибы! Ай да зайцы! Спасибо! Побегу пирожки новые стряпать.
Красная шапочка: Что это? Дождик? Не беда, со мной весёлый зонт всегда.
Люблю я музыку дождя и зонтиков круженье когда, сверкая и блестя всё вдруг придёт в движенье. 
Танец с зонтиками.
Красная шапочка подбегает к дому бабушки.
Бабушка: Дёрни деточка за верёвочку, дверь и откроется.
Красная шапочка: Здравствуй, бабушка!
Бабушка: Здравствуй, моя внученька!
Как я давно тебя не видела!
Как там волк? Сидит он тихо?
Красная шапочка: А вообще-то вышло лихо, волк вообще хороший малый, по натуре он добряк, но воспитан он не так.
Бабушка поздравляю с днём рожденья, я тебе принесла гостинцы. 
Бабушка: Спасибо за внимание за угощение, внученька, а я тебе за это сказку рассказать хочу, слушай.
Бабушка: В королевстве, а может быть в царстве. В тридесятом одном государстве от которого нет и следа поселилась однажды беда.
У царя, возможно Салтана, дочь была Несмеяна, просыпалась ни свет, ни заря и в жару и в любые морозы, мы не знаем вина в том чья, Несмеяна. Лила, всё слёзы и текли не в четыре ручья, колдовство иль другое коварство, только слёзы не могли осушить, мокро было во всём государстве.
Несмеяна поёт.
Бабушка: И призвал царь на помощь актёров, музыкантов, факиров, танцоров.
Танец "Страна мультфильмия".
Несмеяна: Вовсе не смешно. А-а-а:
Бабушка: Приезжали заморские гости, Несмеяну развеселить.
Выходит факир, играет на дудочке, танцует восточная дева,
Несмеяна: Уезжайте в свою Турцию! А-а-а.
Бабушка: И старушки-веселушки приходили.
Для царевны актёры старались, но глаза у неё не смеялись. Долго ли коротко ли, прискакал тут на коне вороне Иван-Царевич. 
Иван-Царевич: Это кто же такая? Не смеётся, не улыбается, ни чему не удивляется? Никак Несмеяна? (берёт царевну за руку)
Раздайся народ, свет-царевна идёт! Белолица, черноброва, белой лебедью плывёт . Свет царевна попляши, твои ножки хороши.
Бабушка: Ну, что царевна спляшешь с Иваном-Царевичем?
Несмеяна: Ой, как в батгошкином царстве разгулялся весь народ! Была я Несмеяною, а теперь наоборот.
Я с царевичем плясать пойду и забуду про печаль, тоску.
Бабушка: Вот и сказке приходит конец, и грустит лишь промокший дворец. А царевна смеётся, представьте, плакать уж её не заставить.
Песня "Праздник-король".
КОНЕЦ.

----------


## mara400

СЦЕНАРИЙ
программы для ШГР «Винегрет»

(музыка, появляются Жук и Гусеница)

Жук (колорадский)

Как у речки – огород
За забором огород
Там капуста и морковка
И картошка там растет

Гусеница

До чего же вкусные
Листики капустные!
Как сочны и сладки 
Огурцы на грядке!

Жук

Мы работали все лето
От заката до рассвета
Ели клубни и кусты – 
Набивали животы.

Гусеница

Да, мы славно потрудились, 
Мы наелись и напились,
Осень гонит со двора,
На зимовку нам пора.

Жук

Вам, ребята, мы знакомые
С огорода насекомые

Гусеница

Это - колорадский жук,
Он картошке – лучший друг.

Жук

Ну, а гусеницу вы
Разглядели у травы?

Гусеница

Чтобы в землю нам зарыться – 
Надо славно подкрепиться,
Взять запасы до весны – 
И спокойно видеть сны.

Жук

Ну, полезли в огород – 
Много там еды растет,
Захвати мешки и сетки,
Для себя и для соседки
Птиц не видно?

Гусеница

Не видать!

Жук

Значит можно начинать (лезут в огород, носят овощи)
(из огорода появляются подсолнух и тыква)

Подсолнух

Тетя Тыква! Посмотри – 
Это что за дикари?
Нас все лето обижали
И опять … 

Тыква

Не говори!
Жалко, птицы улетели
Снова в теплые края,
А остались ты да я.

Подсолнух

Я под солнышком расту,
Набираю высоту
Мои семечки поспели,
Видно даже за версту.




Тыква

Я давно уже созрела 
Не хочу сидеть без дела
Я годна для каши сладкой,
Чтоб понравиться ребяткам.
(появляются жук и гусеница)

Жук

В огороде пустота
И на грядках – чистота
Что – хозяева убрали,
Кое-что и мы украли.

Гусеница

Что осталось – заберем,
Веселей тащить вдвоем.
Ты, Жучок, берись за тыкву,
А подсолнух потрясем  (трясет подсолнух)

Тыква

Я созрела для ребят,
Пусть они меня едят
Вы меня не поливали
И получите едва ли!  (тыква прячется)

Жук

Репка нынче так сильна,
Что похожа на слона.

Гусеница

А подсолнух  не дается,
Очень больно он дерется!

Жук
Отчего и почему?
Непонятно никому (вместе) – ушли

Тыква
Мы ребят сегодня спросим:
Чем у нас богата осень?
Овощами, фруктами,
Разными продуктами.

Подсолнух

Осень тем и хороша,
Осень – щедрая душа
Тем, кто не ленился – 
Славно потрудился.

Тыква

Посадите вы зерно – 
Подрастать начнет оно, 
А потом полейте – 
Силы не жалейте.

Подсолнух

Прогоните вы жуков
И нахальных сорняков,
И тогда на грядке
Будет все в порядке.

Тыква

Овощ – мало посадить,
От напастей оградить,
Надо вовремя убрать
И умело сохранять.

Подсолнух

И тогда уж на обед
Будут щи и винегрет
Потрудился на земле – 
Будет праздник на столе.

Жук

Не хочу трудиться,
Это не годится
У меня родители – 
Тоже все вредители.

Гусеница
А у гусениц в роду – 
Только приносить беду,
Наши челюсти едят
Целый день и все подряд.

Репка

А у нас есть – порошок
И еще – большой мешок

Подсолнух

Вас прогоним мы из сада, 
А ребята будут рады.
(ну, что, ребята? посыплем жука и гусеницу ядовитым порошком и засунем их в большой мешок?!) идет действие (музыка, скрываются)

Тыква

Успокоим вас, ребята
В порошке у нас – нет яда, 
Это – чудный порошок
И волшебный наш мешок.

Подсолнух

Мы их быстро превратим,
Если только захотим 
В стрекозу и муравья,
Что, согласны вы, друзья?
(Да)    (Музыка, выходят стрекоза и муравей, танцуют)

Тыква

Вот и хорошо, теперь у нас на огороде появились новые друзья.

Подсолнух

Да, теперь больше нет злых вредителей и весной наш огород снова будет пышным и зеленым.

Стрекоза

Теперь я буду летать с цветка на цветок, и опылять садик

Муравей

А я буду очищать лес, и строить муравейники, а сейчас – нам пора, нарастают холода и у нас много работы.



Стрекоза

До, свидания, ребята!
Нам пора улетать и устраиваться на зимнюю спячку.
Пока, друзья!

Муравей

До скорой встречи, ребята! (уходят)

Тыква (машет им платочком)

А сейчас – начинаем наш веселый винегрет из загадок про овощи, фрукты, про осень. А вы, ребята, любите загадки?

Подсолнух

Ну, тогда разгадывайте
Загадка первая     
(загадки 10 шт.)

Тыква

Ой, что-то я залежалась на грядке, 
Надо потанцевать и тогда все будет в порядке.

Подсолнух

А сейчас ребята, начинаем нашу веселую дискотеку. Наверное, стрекоза и муравей недалеко улетели, попросим их поплясать вместе с нами   (дискотека)

Тыква

Спасибо, ребята, что сорвали меня и потанцевали, приходите еще на наш огород.

Подсолнух

Желаем вам успехов в учебе и хорошего настроения.

Тыква

До свидания, наши маленькие друзья! У нас получился хороший винегрет – вы большие молодцы.

Подсолнух

До новой встречи!

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## alyonka-lena

я с детьми ставила сказку Аленький цветочек. Отправляю первый раз, есле не дойдет, попробую еще
Аленький цветочек.

Инсценировка по сказке С.Аксакова.
Автор инсценировки Э.Чурилова

Действующие лица:

Купец – Степа                                            Баба-Яга – Саша
Настенька – Катя Т.                                   Леший – Дима
Варвара – Света Т.                                     Кикимора – Ваня А.
Капитолина – Аня А.                                 Чудище – Дима Л.
Няня – Наташа Ш.                                      Птицы – Арина, Лена, 
1-й работник – Артем                                 Девушки – Маша, Лиза, Настя
2-й работник – Олег О.                              Парни – Олег С., Егор, Сережа

Картина первая

Дом купца. Возле него скамейка. Звучит вступление к сказке с музыкой и словами. Девушки с парнями водят хоровод «По малину в сад пойдем» Слова Т.Волгиной, муз. А.Филиппенко.
Девушка. Эй, подружка Настенька! Хватит шить да прясть.
                 Выходи скорее к нам песни петь, плясать!
Настенька выходит к подружкам.
Девушка. Что ты, Настенька, грустна, что печалишься?
                 Об чем, девица-краса, убиваешься?
Настенька. Уезжает батюшка в дальние края...
Девушка. Так вернется скоро. Это не беда!
Из дома выходит няня.
Няня. Настенька, Варварушка, Капушка.!
Настенька. Нам пора, подруженьки, нянюшка зовет.
                    Попрощаться с батюшкой время настает.
Настенька с сестрами уходят, девушки садятся на стулья. Выходит купец с дочерьми и нянюшкой.
Купец. Дочки ненаглядные, ехать мне пора.
            Ждут дороги дальние русского купца.
            Распродам товары все, тотчас ворочусь. (Насте)
            Не печалься, Настенька, прочь тоску и грусть!
            Что моим красавицам дочкам привезти?
Капа. Привези мне батюшка...
Варя. Капа, помолчи!
          Я сестра здесь старшая, мне и говорить.
Купец. Слушаю, Варварушка, так тому и быть!
Варя. Говорят вот, батюшка, что на свете есть
           Ожерелье дивное, в нем камней не счесть.
           Искрами волшебными все они горят.
           В нем рубины красные и большой брильянт...
Купец. Отыщу, Варварушка! О таком слыхал. (Обращается к Капе.)
            Что попросишь, Капушка? Твой черед настал.
Капа. Привези мне, батюшка, из заморских стран
           Жемчугом расшитый весь синий сарафан.
           Чтоб украшен звездами сарафан тот был.
Купец. О таком мне, помнится, кто-то говорил...
            Непременно, Капушка, я такой найду. (Насте.)
            А теперь послушаем дочку Настеньку.
Настя. Не нужны мне, батюшка, бархат и парча,
            Сарафаны чудные, злато, жемчуга...
           Привези, родимый, мне аленький цветок,
           Словно зорька ясная, каждый лепесток.
           Чтоб цветочка алого краше не сыскать...
Капа. Что-нибудь толковее могла бы заказать.
Купец. Постараюсь, Настенька, цветик поищу. (Отходя, в сторону.)
            Как узнать, что краше всех, ума не приложу! (Кланяясь дочерям.)
            До свиданья, милые, в мире и ладу
            Без меня живите тут. С Богом. Я пойду.
Звучит музыка. Купец с работниками уходят за занавес. 

Картина вторая

Звучит таинственная музыка. Занавес открывается. Заповедный лес. Из-за куста появляются Баба-Яга, Кикимора, Леший.
Баба-Яга. (Принюхиваясь.) Чую человечьим духом пахнет...
Леший. Что ты говоришь?
Баба-Яга. Ты обшарь-ка все вокруг. Целый день храпишь.
                 Кто-то слышу я, забрел в заповедный лес.
Кикимора. Ищет аленький цветок удалой купец.
Баба-Яга. Надо б в чащу заманить, запугать и закружить.
Леший. Я его защекочу.
Кикимора. Я в болото затащу.
                  И к волшебному цветку ни за что не подпущу. (Прячутся за куст)
Выходят купец с работниками.
Купец. Я объездил много стран, распродал товар.
            Ожерелье, сарафан купил дочкам в дар.
            А цветочек аленький, что прекрасней всех,
            Не нашел для Настеньки, и вернуться грех.
1-й работник. Ты, хозяин-батюшка, зря-то не грусти!
                        Время есть еще, чтоб цветок найти!
2-й работник. Посмотри, какой вокруг заповедный лес.
                        Может, аленький цветок мы отыщем здесь?
Звучит музыка, из-за куста выпрыгивают Леший, Кикимора и Баба-Яга. Пугают, хихикают.
1-й работник Свят, свят, свят, нечиста сила. Господи, меня спаси!
2-й работник. Караул, быстрей ноги уноси! (Работники убегают)
Купец. Нет, меня не испугаешь. Много видел я чудес.
            Сгинь скорей, нечиста сила. Расступись, дремучий лес!
Музыка сменяется на пенье птиц, журчание ручья. Возле замка растет цветок.
Купец. Ах, какой дворец прекрасный,
            Птичьи голоса звенят.
            А цветов-то сколько разных!
            Право слово, райский сад!
            Вот он, аленький цветочек,
            Какой дивный аромат.
            Просьбы выполнить всех дочек удалось.
            Ах, как я рад!
Срывает цветок. Гремит гром, завывает ветер. За занавесом Чудище.
Чудище. Что ты сделал? Как посмел ты
               Аленький цветок сорвать!
               Знай, купец, что лютой смерти
               Уж тебе не миновать.
Купец. Не губи меня, хозяин,
             Не вели меня казнить!
             Ты позволь мне слово молвить,
             Все сумею объяснить.
             Заказала мне цветочек
               Дочь любимая моя.
               Не хотел тебя обидеть, 
               Златом заплачу сполна.
Чудище. Не нужна мне твоя плата.
               Отпущу тебя домой
               На день с дочками проститься.
               Не шути, купец, со мной.
               Коли умереть не хочешь,
               То пускай вместо тебя
               Дочь любая возвратится,
               Чтобы тем спасти отца.
Купец. Если вдруг не согласится
             Ни одна из дочерей?
Чудище. Должен сам тогда вернуться,
               Смерти ожидать своей.
               Аленьким взмахни цветочком
               И три раза повернись.
               В тот же миг вернешься к дочкам.
               Ну, купец, поторопись!
Купец взмахивает цветком. Занавес закрывается.

Картина третья

Звучит музыка. Двор купца. Дочки сидят на скамейке перед домом. Из дома выходит нянюшка.
Няня. Голубки мои милые, дождались, наконец,
           С подарками вернулся ваш Батюшка, купец. 
(Выходит купец. Работники выносят сундук, садятся. Сестры к сундуку, Настя к Батюшке.)
Варя. Ожерелье дивное, заветная мечта.
Капа. Сарафан со звездами. Ну и красота!
Купец. Ну что, свет мой Настенька, угодил тебе?
Настя. Да, цветочек этот снился мне во сне. (Нюхает цветок, смотрит на отца)
            Что печален, батюшка, аль беда какая?
Капа. Может, невелик барыш?    
Купец. Новость есть плохая. 
            В заколдованном лесу я цветок сорвал,
            А хозяин тех земель сильно осерчал.
            Он сказал, что смерти лютой
            Мне теперь не миновать.
            С вами вот пустил проститься – 
            И назад. Он будет ждать.
Сестры (плача). Батюшка, какое горе!
Варя. Может, выход, какой есть?
Купец. Дал купеческое слово, и порукой моя честь,
            Но спасти меня возможно. Только велика цена:
            Дочь одна должна вернуться во дворец вместо меня.
            Будет жить она в хоромах, пить и есть из серебра.
            Но домой не суждено ей воротиться никогда.
Настя. Батюшка! Меня, родимый, в дальний путь благослови,
            Для меня цветок сорвал ты, дочку глупую прости. (Становится на колени)
            Я хозяину готова верой, правдою служить
            Может, сердцем он оттает, и вернуться разрешит. (Встает, поднимает цветок)
            Прощай, батюшка родимый, сестры милые мои!
            Помнить буду дом любимый даже на краю земли! (Взмахивает цветком, звучит музыка, уходит за занавес.)

Картина четвертая

Открывается занавес. Сад. Звучит музыка, выходит Настенька.
Настя. Эй, невидимый хозяин, слышишь, я к тебе пришла;
           Господин ты мой любезный, вот цветочек принесла. (Сажает цветок на место)
Чудище. Я не господин, голубка, твой я преданный слуга.
               Что прикажешь – все исполню, не обижу никогда.
(Настя уходит за занавес, переодевается в красивый сарафан)
Танец райских птиц.
Настя. Эй, скорей ко мне, все пташки, принесла я вам зерна.
           Может быть, вы пролетали там, где родина моя.
           Здесь живу в добре, богатстве, ем и пью, что захочу,
          И хозяин со мной ласков, исполняет, что прошу.
          Только все здесь неродное, и краса не тешит глаз.
Чудище. Настенька, о чем горюешь? Все исполню я тотчас.
Настя. Покажись мне, друг любезный, так тоскливо здесь одной.
Чудище. Безобразен раб твой верный, не проси о том...
Настя. Постой!
            Разве так важны для дружбы внешний облик, красота?
            Мне уже давно известны твоя ласка, доброта.
Чудище. Будь, по-твоему. Смотри же, как уродлив, страшен я!
(Чудище показывается, Настя пугается, отворачивается. Чудище пятится назад)
               Испугал я тебя, Настенька!
Настя. Ты прости, мой друг сердечный! Я сдержаться не смогла.
            Но, поверь, не испугаюсь больше никогда тебя.
            Мы теперь гулять по саду будем каждый день вдвоем
            И вести будем беседу за обеденным столом.
(Чудище выходит, берет Настю за руку. Под музыку они гуляют и уходят. Звучит таинственная музыка, выходит нечисть лесная)
Леший. Чудища не испугалась... Ишь, какая храбрая!
Баба-Яга. Разве плохо я старалась? Видно, стала старая.
Кикимора. Если Настенька полюбит Чудо-юдо всей душой.
                   Колдовские чары рухнут, и вернет он облик свой.
Баба-Яга. Заповедный лес покинуть нам придется навсегда.
Леший. Своей власти мы лишимся...
Кикимора. Горе нам! Беда, беда! 
(Нечисть прячутся. Звучит музыка, выбегает Настя за ней чудище, ловит ее.)
Чудище. Ага, Настенька, попалась! Твой черед теперь водить!
Настя. Отдохну чуть-чуть, устала (садится на пенек, вздыхает)
Чудище. Не позволю я грустить.
               Расскажи, о чем вздыхаешь? Все, что хочешь, подарю.
Настя. Мне б взглянуть одним глазочком на сторонушку свою.
            А подарков мне не надо, мне бы батюшку обнять,
            Хоть денек побыть с ним рядом; сестер, няню повидать.
Чудище. Настенька, не надо плакать. Просьбу выполню твою
               Погостить в отцовском доме, побывать в родном краю.
               Вот возьми, взмахни цветочком – вмиг домой перенесет.
               Но вернись с заходом солнца, а не то твой друг умрет.
Настя. Не волнуйся, друг любезный, потерять тебя боюсь.
            Только солнышко к закату, во дворец я возвращусь.
(Взмахивает цветком, уходит. Занавес закрывается)

Картина пятая.

Звучит музыка. Двор купца. Сестры играют в ладушки. Из-за занавеса выходит Настя, а красивом наряде с аленьким цветочком.
Настя. Здравствуйте, мои сестрицы! Как я рада вас обнять.
            Сколько долгих дней мечтала дом родимый повидать.
(Из дома выходит купец с няней. Обнимаются с Настей.)
Капа. Ха, смотри-ка, заявилась!
Варя. А какой на ней наряд! (обходит вокруг Насти) Сарафан какой! Кокошник!
Капа. В драгоценных вся камнях.
Купец. Боже праведный, спасибо! Повидать меньшую дочь
            Мне веселой и счастливой наконец-то удалось.
            Как царевна молодая, так стройна, так хороша!
Капа. Ну а нам, скажи, сестрица, ты подарки привезла? 
(Настя оглядывается по сторонам, работники выносят сундук, сестры открывают его)
Варя. Ах, какие душегрейки, бархат, золото, парча!
Капа. А кокошник – что за чудо!
Варя. Бусы – просто красота!
Купец. Как я рад, что ты вновь дома.
Настя. Батюшка, не навсегда.
            Во дворец вернуться снова слово верное дала.
            Коли не вернусь с закатом, друг любезный мой умрет.
Варя. Эка жалость, пусть сдыхает.
Настя. Любит он меня и ждет!
Няня. Вы, негодницы, молчите, черствая у вас душа.
          Пойдем в горницу, голубка.
Купец. Пойдем, доченька моя. (Уходят в дом)
Капа. Ишь, везучая какая, в холе, роскоши живет.
          Как царица молодая, все, что хочет, ест и пьет.
Варя. В дорогих живет палатах, всюду злато, серебро.
          Ни к чему ей возвращаться...
Капа. Нам-то так не повезло!
Варя. Коли Настя здесь побудет, пока солнышко зайдет,
          Чудо-юдо, не дождавшись, во дворце своем умрет.
Капа. Надо задержать сестрицу, чтоб не видела закат.
          Ставни в доме мы закроем; стрелки повернем назад.
(Переводят часы, смеясь уходят. Выходит Настя с купцом, няня, потом сестры.)
Настя. Батюшка, пора проститься. Так тревожно на душе.
            Боже, солнышко садится... Кто желает горя мне?
            Ах, за что, за что, сестрицы? Чем обидела я вас?
           Не успею возвратиться, приближается закат!
           Прощай, батюшка! 
(Взмахивает цветком, уходит за занавес.)

Картина шестая.

Звучит музыка, открывается занавес. Чудище лежит возле клумбы, выбегают Баба Яга, Кикимора, Леший.
Кикимора. Пять минуточек осталось.
Леший. Ей вернуться не успеть.
Баба Яга. Скоро всем дворцом и садом станем мы одни владеть.
(Появляется Настя с цветком, нечисть пятится назад.)
Настя. Где ты, где, мой друг сердечный? Разве встрече ты не рад?
            За минуточку вернулась; не погас еще закат. (Подходит к чудищу, становится на колени)
            Встань, хозяин мой любезный! Ты открой скорей глаза!
            Друг любимый, друг мой нежный, твоя Настенька пришла.
(Гремит гром. Звучит музыка. Чудище снимает накидку, встает добрый молодец.)
Молодец. Не пугайся, Настенька, это я, твой друг.
                 Молодец был Чудищем, оглянись вокруг.
               Черной злобой, нечистью много лет назад
               Превращен я в Чудище, заколдован сад.
               От заклятья страшного ты меня спасла;
               К Чудищу ужасному так была добра.
               Верностью, любовью победила зло;
               Наконец-то счастье в этот дом пришло!
Звучит финальная музыка, выходят все герои, кланяться.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
еще для средней группы 
Три медведя.
(Средняя группа).

Действующие лица:
Ведущая –                                                   Зайчата - 
Бабушка –                                                   Лиса - 
Дедушка –                                                   Михаил Потапович - 
Машенька –                                                Настасья Петровна - 
Подружки -                                                Мишутка – 

Картина первая.

Стоит домик, плетень, ведра с коромыслом, лавочка, пенек с топором, лейка.
Из дома выходит бабка и дед под р.н.м. Дед колит дрова, бабка садится на лавочку и вяжет.
Ведущая: На полянке на лесной
                 Стоит домик расписной,
                 Стоит на самой опушке,
                 Живут в нем дед и старушка.
Бабка (заглядывая в домик):
                 Внученька, пора вставать!
                 В лес идти, грибов насобирать.
Из домика выходит Маша.
Маша: Встану рано по утру и в лесок пойду я,
            Там нарву букет цветов, с ним я потанцую!
            В лес зеленый побегу – ягод наберу я,
            Их в корзинку положу, с ними потанцую!
Выходят подружки.
1-я подружка: Ну, подруженька, скорей,
                         Собирайся веселей.
2-я подружка: В лес зеленый мы пойдем,
                         Грибов, ягод наберем!
Дед (грозя пальцем): Ты по сторонам гляди,
                                    От подруг не отходи.
Маша с подружками встают друг за другом и идут в лес, напевая хороводную песню.
Хоровод «Как пошли наши подружки».

Картина вторая.

Занавес открывается, стоит лес. Маша с подружками входят в лес.
Ведущая: Малину Маша собирала,
                 От подруг своих отстала...
                 Глядь она по сторонам,
                 Только елки тут и там!
Маша садится пенек.
Маша: Я одна в лесной глуши,
            Тихо, тихо, ни души.
            Вот и вечер настает,
            Кто-то, кажется, идет (прислушивается).
Выскакивают зайчата.
«Танец зайчат».
1-й заяц: Мы – зайки-побегайки,
                Наш домик у ручья! 
                Мы – зайки-побегайки (замечает Машу)...
                Ой, девочка, ты чья?
Маша: Я живу в лесной избушке
            С бабушкой и дедом.
            За подружками в лесок 
             Побежала следом.
             Я малину собирала,
             От подружек своих отстала.
             Вы по лесу пробегали,
             Мою избушку не видали?
1-й заяц: Там, где тишина лесная,
               Стоит избушка расписная.
               Мы тебя проводим к ней,
               Ну, пойдем, ступай смелей!
Зайцы показывают дорогу и убегают. Под музыку выходит лиса, Маша прячется за елку. 
Лиса: Не бойся, Машенька, лису, - 
          Лисятам рыбку я несу (показывает рыбку).
          Почему ты без подруг?  
          Может, заблудилась вдруг?
Маша: Я живу в лесной избушке
            С бабушкой и дедом.
            За подружками в лесок 
            Побежала следом.
            Я малину собирала,
            От подруг своих отстала.
            Ты по лесу пробегала,
            Мою избушку не видала?
Лиса: Там, где тишина лесная,
          Стоит избушка расписная,
          Провожу тебя я к ней,
          Ну, пойдем, ступай скорей!
Лиса провожает Машу до избушки. Маша стучит в дверь.
Маша: Кто здесь в домике живет?
            Кто мне двери отопрет? 
Маша заходит в дом. Стоит стол, на столе посуда, возле стола стулья, кровати.
Ведущая: Дверь открыта, горит свет,
                 Только вот хозяев нет.
                 Маша в домике одна,
                 Маша очень голодна.
                 На столе стоят три чаши:
                 Из одной поела Маша... (Маша ест из большой чаши)
                 Из остальных хлебнула мало,
                 Почувствовала, что устала. (Маша встает и идет к кроватям).
                 На большой топчан легла девчушка,
                 Не понравилась подушка. (Маша переходит к другой кровати).
                 На среднюю легла кровать – 
                 Неудобно ей лежать.
                 Огонек она задула
                 И крепко в маленькой уснула.
Звучи «Колыбельная».
                 Шаги послышались в тиши – 
                 Вот и хозяева пришли.
Звучит музыка «Медведь». Входят три медведя.
Михаил Потапович (подходит к миске и заглядывает в нее).
                 Кто хлебал из моей чашки
                 И все выхлебал?
Настасья Петровна: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?
Мишутка: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?
Подходят к кроватям.
Михаил Потапович: Кто лежал в моей постели и помял ее?
Настасья Петровна: Кто лежал на моей кровати и помял ее?
Мишутка (испуганно). Посмотрите, - неужели
                                       Кто-то спит в моей постели?
Маша просыпается.
Маша: Ой, как страшно! Ой-ой-ой!
Михаил Потапович: Ты не бойся, я не злой!
Настасья Петровна (угощает ее медом).
                 Вот попробуй мед лесной,
                 Он душистый и густой.
Мишутка: Хочешь, будем мы дружить?
                  Будешь в гости приходить,
                  Будем вместе кашу есть,
                  Будем вместе песни петь,
                  Позовем лесных зверей,
                  Вместе будет веселей!
Ведущая: Медведи рады, Маша рада,
                 Веселись, лесной народ!
                 Спеть, сплясать всем вместе надо,
                 Собирайся в хоровод!
Все выходят, пляшут под р.н.м.

----------


## alyonka-lena

попробуйте это.
Три медведя.
(Средняя группа).

Действующие лица:
Ведущая –                                                   Зайчата - 
Бабушка –                                                   Лиса - 
Дедушка –                                                   Михаил Потапович - 
Машенька –                                                Настасья Петровна - 
Подружки -                                                Мишутка – 

Картина первая.

Стоит домик, плетень, ведра с коромыслом, лавочка, пенек с топором, лейка.
Из дома выходит бабка и дед под р.н.м. Дед колит дрова, бабка садится на лавочку и вяжет.
Ведущая: На полянке на лесной
                 Стоит домик расписной,
                 Стоит на самой опушке,
                 Живут в нем дед и старушка.
Бабка (заглядывая в домик):
                 Внученька, пора вставать!
                 В лес идти, грибов насобирать.
Из домика выходит Маша.
Маша: Встану рано по утру и в лесок пойду я,
            Там нарву букет цветов, с ним я потанцую!
            В лес зеленый побегу – ягод наберу я,
            Их в корзинку положу, с ними потанцую!
Выходят подружки.
1-я подружка: Ну, подруженька, скорей,
                         Собирайся веселей.
2-я подружка: В лес зеленый мы пойдем,
                         Грибов, ягод наберем!
Дед (грозя пальцем): Ты по сторонам гляди,
                                    От подруг не отходи.
Маша с подружками встают друг за другом и идут в лес, напевая хороводную песню.
Хоровод «Как пошли наши подружки».

Картина вторая.

Занавес открывается, стоит лес. Маша с подружками входят в лес.
Ведущая: Малину Маша собирала,
                 От подруг своих отстала...
                 Глядь она по сторонам,
                 Только елки тут и там!
Маша садится пенек.
Маша: Я одна в лесной глуши,
            Тихо, тихо, ни души.
            Вот и вечер настает,
            Кто-то, кажется, идет (прислушивается).
Выскакивают зайчата.
«Танец зайчат».
1-й заяц: Мы – зайки-побегайки,
                Наш домик у ручья! 
                Мы – зайки-побегайки (замечает Машу)...
                Ой, девочка, ты чья?
Маша: Я живу в лесной избушке
            С бабушкой и дедом.
            За подружками в лесок 
             Побежала следом.
             Я малину собирала,
             От подружек своих отстала.
             Вы по лесу пробегали,
             Мою избушку не видали?
1-й заяц: Там, где тишина лесная,
               Стоит избушка расписная.
               Мы тебя проводим к ней,
               Ну, пойдем, ступай смелей!
Зайцы показывают дорогу и убегают. Под музыку выходит лиса, Маша прячется за елку. 
Лиса: Не бойся, Машенька, лису, - 
          Лисятам рыбку я несу (показывает рыбку).
          Почему ты без подруг?  
          Может, заблудилась вдруг?
Маша: Я живу в лесной избушке
            С бабушкой и дедом.
            За подружками в лесок 
            Побежала следом.
            Я малину собирала,
            От подруг своих отстала.
            Ты по лесу пробегала,
            Мою избушку не видала?
Лиса: Там, где тишина лесная,
          Стоит избушка расписная,
          Провожу тебя я к ней,
          Ну, пойдем, ступай скорей!
Лиса провожает Машу до избушки. Маша стучит в дверь.
Маша: Кто здесь в домике живет?
            Кто мне двери отопрет? 
Маша заходит в дом. Стоит стол, на столе посуда, возле стола стулья, кровати.
Ведущая: Дверь открыта, горит свет,
                 Только вот хозяев нет.
                 Маша в домике одна,
                 Маша очень голодна.
                 На столе стоят три чаши:
                 Из одной поела Маша... (Маша ест из большой чаши)
                 Из остальных хлебнула мало,
                 Почувствовала, что устала. (Маша встает и идет к кроватям).
                 На большой топчан легла девчушка,
                 Не понравилась подушка. (Маша переходит к другой кровати).
                 На среднюю легла кровать – 
                 Неудобно ей лежать.
                 Огонек она задула
                 И крепко в маленькой уснула.
Звучи «Колыбельная».
                 Шаги послышались в тиши – 
                 Вот и хозяева пришли.
Звучит музыка «Медведь». Входят три медведя.
Михаил Потапович (подходит к миске и заглядывает в нее).
                 Кто хлебал из моей чашки
                 И все выхлебал?
Настасья Петровна: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?
Мишутка: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?
Подходят к кроватям.
Михаил Потапович: Кто лежал в моей постели и помял ее?
Настасья Петровна: Кто лежал на моей кровати и помял ее?
Мишутка (испуганно). Посмотрите, - неужели
                                       Кто-то спит в моей постели?
Маша просыпается.
Маша: Ой, как страшно! Ой-ой-ой!
Михаил Потапович: Ты не бойся, я не злой!
Настасья Петровна (угощает ее медом).
                 Вот попробуй мед лесной,
                 Он душистый и густой.
Мишутка: Хочешь, будем мы дружить?
                  Будешь в гости приходить,
                  Будем вместе кашу есть,
                  Будем вместе песни петь,
                  Позовем лесных зверей,
                  Вместе будет веселей!
Ведущая: Медведи рады, Маша рада,
                 Веселись, лесной народ!
                 Спеть, сплясать всем вместе надо,
                 Собирайся в хоровод!
Все выходят, пляшут под р.н.м.

----------

Елена М (30.05.2021)

----------


## Фа-Соль

Кот и семеро мышат      реб в д\с 2009\1
Театрализованное представление
Старший дошкольный возраст
Материал и оборудование. Декорации, детская мебель. Костюмы персонажей. Корзина с муляжами овощей и фруктов. Аудиозапись музыки. Аудиокассеты и методическое пособие «Ритмическая мозаика» А. Бурениной.
Действующие лица. Мышка-мама, семе¬ро мышат, куклы, попугаи, лошадки, доктор Айболит - дети. Сказочник, Кот - взрослые.
Действие происходит в музыкальном за¬ле или на открытой площадке перед здани¬ем детского сада.
Звучит аудиозапись вступления к сюите Э. Грига «Пер Гюнт» («Утро»). На сцену вы¬ходит Сказочник.
Сказочник.
Все девчонки и мальчишки
Любят сказки в ярких книжках,
Любят танцы, любят песни
И театра мир чудесный.
Сказку мы сейчас покажем
И в стихах её расскажем.
Вы внимательно смотрите,
Ничего не пропустите.
Звучит аудиозапись весёлой музыки в стиле кантри.
Сказочник.
Отправимся мы с вами
В большой красивый дом.
Живут мышата с мамой
В уютном доме том.
На сцену выбегает Мышка-мама с корзиной в руках, обегает вокруг Сказочника, кланяет¬ся зрителям. За ней друг за другом выходят мышата, идут вокруг Сказочника и садятся полукругом. Мышка-мама гладит мышат.
Сказочник.
Однажды мать решила
Детишек угостить.
На рынок поспешила
Им сладости купить.
(Уходит.)
Мышка-мама (обращается к мышатам в назидательном тоне).
Мои милые ребятки,
Мои серые мышатки!
Ухожу я по делам
И напоминаю вам:
Дверь покрепче запирайте,
Посторонних не пускайте.
Не шумите, не пищите,
Тихо зёрнышки грызите!
Уходит. Мышата машут ей вслед.
Первый мышонок.
Нет, не будем мы без мамы
Горько плакать и скучать!
Будем прыгать, и резвиться,
И задорно танцевать!
Мышата (хором, подпрыгивая и хлопая в ладоши). Ура! Танцы! Танцы!
Звучит аудиозапись музыки в стиле кан¬три. Мышата встают парами, танцуют. Самый маленький мышонок пристраивает¬ся то к одной, то к другой паре. По оконча¬нии музыки все останавливаются, выстро¬ившись полукругом, раскланиваются. Раз¬даётся стук в дверь. Мышата прячутся.
Второй мышонок.
Кто бы это мог стучать?
Нас не просто напугать!
Третий мышонок.
Выгляну-ка я за дверь,
Посмотрю, что там за зверь.
(Убегает, затем возвращается.)
Там куколки-красавицы
Стоят и улыбаются.
Четвёртый мышонок.
Впустим-ка их поскорей,
С ними будет веселей!
Заходите, куклы, к нам,
Бойким сереньким мышам!
Будем с вами веселиться,
Бегать, прыгать и кружиться.
Входят девочки в костюмах кукол. Зву¬чит аудиозапись музыки «Вариации» (Ф. Кулау). Куклы исполняют «Маленький та¬нец». (Здесь и далее композиции движений описаны в методическом пособии А. Бурени¬ной «Ритмическая мозаика».) Мышата хло¬пают и кивают в такт музыки.
Пятый мышонок.
Куколки-красавицы,
Вы нам очень нравитесь!
Вы от нас не уходите,
Вечер с нами проведите!
Раздаётся стук в дверь.
Четвёртый мышонок.
Кто стучится в нашу дверь?
Ты игрушка или зверь?
Голос за дверью.
Эй, соседи, открывайте,
Попугаев в дом пускайте!
Будем вместе мы играть,
Развлекаться, танцевать.
Пятый мышонок. Что же, заходите ми попляшите!
Звучит аудиозапись песни «Какадур» («Ритмическая мозаика», аудиокассета № 2). Входят дети в костюмах попугаев Поют, сопровождая пение танцевальными. движениями: переминаются с ноги на и высоко поднимая колени, машут «крылья ми», кружатся, подпрыгивают и т.п.  копируют движения попугаев.
Попугай.
Как мы весело плясали,
Перья чуть не растрепали!
В цирк давайте позвоним,
К нам лошадок пригласим.
Шестой мышонок (звонит по телефону). Алло! Это цирк?
Пусть лошадки едут к нам!
Рады будем мы гостям.
Запишите адрес наш:
Дом восьмой, второй этаж.
Звучит аудиозапись весёлой музыки. Не сцену выскакивают дети в костюмах лоша¬док и исполняют танец «Цирковые лошад¬ки» («Ритмическая мозаика», аудиокассета № 4). Мышата и попугаи хлопают, качают головами.
Седьмой мышонок (обращаясь к лошад¬кам).
Вы от нас не уходите,
Вечер с нами проведите!
С вами мы хотим играть,
Веселиться и скакать!
Звучит аудиозапись тревожной музыки. На сцену стремительно выбегает Кот. Зве¬ри и куклы разбегаются в разные стороны. Испуганные мышата прячутся под стол.
Кот (потирает лапы).
Расшумелись, распищались! Мяу!
Дверь забыли вы закрыть! Мяу!
Как же вы меня посмели
В этот вечер разбудить? Мяу!
То-то трёпку я задам
Глупым сереньким мышам!
(Подкрадывается к столу, мышата пе¬ребегают в другой конец комнаты.)
Здесь вы, здесь, я точно знаю
И сейчас вас всех поймаю,
Я спросонья есть хочу!
Сейчас кого-нибудь схвачу!
Кот прыгает в сторону мышат. Они с писком разбегаются. Кот хватает и уно¬сит самого маленького мышонка, который пронзительно пищит, пытается вырвать¬ся. Испуганные мышата выходят на середи¬ну сцены, садятся полукругом, плачут.
Мышата (поочерёдно).
Что ж мы, братцы, натворили!
Мамины слова забыли!
Так шумели и чудили,
Что соседей разбудили!
(Хором.) Мама, мамочка, беда!
Кот ворвался к нам сюда!
Вбегает испуганная Мышка-мама.
Мышка-мама.
Что случилось? Говорите!
Мышата окружают Мышку-маму, садят¬ся на пол, прижавшись к ней.
Мышата (поочерёдно).
Мы наказ твой позабыли
И кота мы разбудили!
Он ворвался к нам в нору,
Нашу он унёс сестру.
Мышка-мама обнимает мышат, плачет. Звучит аудиозапись волшебной музыки, вхо¬дит Сказочник.
Сказочник.
Добрый доктор Айболит
Все проблемы разрешит.
Он на помощь к вам придёт,
Всех утешит и поймёт.
Поскорей его зовите,
Ну-ка, дружно покричите!
Мыши (хором).
Приходи к нам, добрый доктор!
Помоги нам, Айболит!
Звучит аудиозапись марша. На сцену вы¬ходит доктор Айболит. Мыши окружают его, машут лапками, пищат.
Доктор Айболит.
Котик, котик, кис-кис-киска!
Молочка налил я в миску.
Есть и сливки, и пирог,
И сосиска, и творог.
Входит Кот с мешком. Подходит к докто¬ру Айболиту, мурлычет.
Доктор Айболит (хватает Кота за ухо).
Ах,  разбойник, ах злодей,
Ты зачем ловил мышей?!
Кот.
Я порядок наводил
И за тишиной следил.
В доме топот, визг и смех.
Я призвал к порядку всех.
А мышонка я не ел,
Трюкам обучить хотел,
Чтобы он артистом стал.
Со мной в цирке выступал.
Звучит аудиозапись весёлой музыки. Кот выпускает из мешка мышонка, который ку-выркается и танцует.
Доктор Айболит (обращается к мыша¬там).
Впредь прошу вас, малыши.
Веселитесь от души,
Но соседям не мешайте,
Маму-мышь не огорчайте!
На сцену выходят все участники спек¬такля.
Первый мышонок. Будем мы вместе с друзьями -
Кукла. И с вами, и с вами, и с вами -
Попугай. Всегда от души веселиться,
Лошадка. Задорно смеяться, резвиться.
Мышка-мама. Гостей к себе в дом при¬глашать.
Кот. Петь, танцевать и играть.
Доктор Айболит.
Но соседям не мешать!
Сказочник.
В доброй сказке, как всегда,
Что ни пожелается,
Всё всегда произойдёт,
Всё всегда сбывается!
Звучит аудиозапись весёлой музыки. Актёры прощаются со зрителями и уходят со сцены.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Sonata-Lara

* диск, который можно использовать для театрализованных игр.* 
http://narod.ru/disk/17985897000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), Mandarinka-79 (08.08.2019), olga kh (03.04.2016), Vassa (16.12.2018), Богомякова (03.01.2022)

----------


## sima

> как у вас проходят недели театра?


Примерно так: в понедельник проводим беседы  о театре ( Что такое "Театр", как появился и т.д., правила поведения в театре).
 Вторник -знакомство с театральными профессиями, игровые моменты, где дети могут попробовать себя режиссерами, актерами, гримерами.
Среда -знакомство с разными видами театра, для малышей упор на кукольный, даем детям в руки разные игрушки, куклы. 
Четверг -день оперы и балета, музыкального театра -игры, слушание фрагментов муз спектаклей, смотрим видео и т.д. 
Попутно, во все дни недели в каждой группе готовится представление(соответственно возрасту) - игра -драматизация, или маленькие сценки, объединенные общим сюжетом, или кукольный спектакль; подготовишки -что посложнее.
Пятница -день показов спектаклей. Собираемся все в зале, смотрим то, что подготовили в группах.

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Не знала, куда выставить, но решила, что сюда. - конспект занятия по театрализованным играм   
"В   НЕКОТОРОМ   ЦАРСТВЕ, В    НЕКОТОРОМ   ГОСУДАРСТВЕ" 
Задачи:
-	развивать сценическое творчество: ставить детей в поисковую ситуа¬цию в выборе выразительных средств для передачи образов,развивать способность к свободному выбору движений, действий, жестов, 
-	способствовать расширению диапазона эмоционального восприятия и выражения различных эмоций;
-	работать над речевым дыханием детей, добиваться четкой дикции, умения
менять интонацию, работать над ритмичностью речи;
-	побуждать детей вживаться в образ, находя наиболее яркие выразительные
средства его воплощения;
-	способствовать развитию детской фантазии, воображения, детского
творчества.

Материал и оборудование:
-	костюмы фей: два плаща светлый и темный
-	ширма и перчатки для театра "Пуськи бятые" Л Петрушевской
-	грамзапись песни "Муха в бане" сл.К.Чуковского /пластинка "Добрый
сказочник рассказывает" мелодия 1988г../
-	элементы костюмов мухи, таракана, пчелы, муравья, кузнечиков
-	перышки, окрашенные  в желтый цвет
-	стихотворение "Людоед и принцесса или все наоборот"
Генриха Сапгира.
Ведущий:  Дорогие ребята, мы сегодня отправимся в путешествие в некоторое царст¬во, в некоторое государство. Но для этого нам нужно дружно хором сказать  волшебную превращалку:
Цамба, драмба, гребешок,
Жаб зажаренных мешок
Кроли, троли, профитроли
Без горчицы и без соли,
Я подую, покричу»
Посолю и поперчу
Я подую, поколдую - сделай так, как захочу!  (автор неизвестен)
/ведущий с несколькими детьми произносят стихотворение построчно с утвердительной интонацией, воспитатель с другими детьми повторяет эти строки с вопросительной интонацией/

Вед.: Хочу, чтобы мы оказались в некотором царстве, в некотором
государстве.
/звучит "волшебная" музыка, ведущая и воспитатель превращаются
в двух фей: светлую и темную надевают плащи/
 Светлая Фея:
В моем светлом-светлом царстве,
А не в темном государстве
В небе солнышко сияет, улыбается. играет,
Лучики свои берет и на землю все их шлет.
/дети изображают эмоции и движения по ходу текста/
А смешные облака закружились все слегка,
И летят, летят, летят, над головой моей кружат.
/под музыку по выбору дети импровизируют танец облаков/ Темная Фея:
Нет, нет, нет, нет!
В моем темном государстве,
А не в вашем светлом царстве
В небе тучи хмурятся: - не ходи на улицу!
Или вьюги загудят, заметут и засвистят.
/танец-импровизация вьюги/
 Светлая Фея:
Нет, не в вашем государстве,
А в прекрасном светлом царстве
Радостный весенний лес-полон сказочных чудес!
А деревья улыбаются и с листочками играются!
Там звери добрые живут, птички весело пост,
Всюду бабочки летают, мотыльки вокруг порхают.
/игра-импровизация/ 
Темная Фея:
Нет, не в вашем светлом царстве,
А в моем темном государстве
Лес колючий, страшный, злой не пускает вас домой!
Нет дороги, нет пути, через лес тот не прейти!
Бродят всюду волки злые, все зубастые такие,
Огоньки в глазах горят, съесть кого-нибудь хотят!
/игра-изображение/ Светлая Фея:
Постойте, Темная Фея, давайте все-таки не будем пугать
детей и расскажем все вместе интересную сказку. 'Темная Фея:
Хорошо, но я буду рассказывать по-своему, а вы по-своему.
Вот как это было:

Светлая Фея:  Принцесса была прекрасная
Темная Фея:  Погода была ужасная
Светлая Фея:  Днем во втором  часу заблудилась принцесса в лесу
Смотрит - полянка прекрасная, Темная Фея:    "На полянке землянка ужасная,
А в землянке - людоед: заходи-ка на обед
Он хватает нож, дело  ясное Светлая Фея:  Вдруг увидел какая.. .прекрасная
Людоеду сразу стало худо,
 Темная Фея:  - уходи, - говорит, -отсюда, аппетит, -говорит, -ужасный
Слишком вид, - говорит, - прекрасный Светлая Фея: И пошла потихоньку принцесса,
Прямо к замку вышла  из леса
Вот какая легенда ужасная,
                     Вот какая принцесса прекрасная! 

Темная Фея:  Ну хорошо, испортили вы мою сказочку. Тогда я возьму  
и заколдую ваш язычки и все слова у вас перепутаются 
Светлая Фея:  А ничего страшного, мы все разно покажем и расскажем
сказочку на тарабарском языке.
Итак, смотрите театр   "Пуськи бятые".
/дети на ширме показывают театр ладошек в перчатках/
Сяпала Калуша по напушке и увазила бутявку.
И волит: - Калушата, Калушаточки! Бутявка!
Калушата присяпали и бутявку стрямкали.
И подудонились.
А Калуша волит: ой-е -е,ой-е-е!
Бутявка-то некузявая, от Бутявок дудонятся!
Калушата Бутявку вычучили. 
Бутявка вздребезнулась , сопритюкнулась
И усяпала с напушки;
А Калуша волит: - Бутявок не трямкают,
Бутявки  дюбые  и зюма,зюма некузявые.
А Бутявка волит за напушкой: - Калушата подудонились!
Калушата подудонились! Зюма некузявые! Пуськи Бятые.  

Темная Фея: и здесь по-моему не вышло»
Ага, придумала! Я вас так заколдую, что вы совсем говорить
не сможете, а только хлопать.
/проводится ритмическая игра "Муха-Цокотуха"/
Муха, муха, цокотуха, позолоченное брюхо
Муха по полю пошла, муха денежку нашла,
                   Вдруг какой-то паучок-старичок нашу муху в уголок поволок
Светлая Фея:  А мы муху в обиду не дадим, паука-злодея убедим: - ты иди своей дорогой, цокотуху ты не трогай.
Муху в баню мы отправим, муху в бане мы попарим
инсценировка песни "Муха в бане"
Темная Фея: Ну с вами, совсем не интересно, вы все сказки мои темные, сердитые превращаете в добрые  да  веселые.
                     а знаете.. ,ВЕДЬ они мне нравятся! Потому что, когда в сказках есть и  добро и зло, то сказки становятся интереснее, главное чтобы светлые силы всегда побеждали темные. А теперь нам пора возвращаться в детский сад из нашего царства-государства. Для этого я вам подарю свод подарок: вот перо  Жар-птицы, оно вам пригодится, ,будет перышко сиять, в сказку двери открывать, и обратную дорогу в детский  садик освещать

Звучит музыка, дети танцуют с перышками, Феи снимают свои плащи. Воспитатель: В сказке волшебной мы побывали, добрые силы от злых  
                        отличали, В них мы играли. гостям показали, точно в 
                      театре вы все добывали.

----------

murra V (25.10.2016), olga kh (03.04.2016)

----------


## lipa29

Девочки - театралки, м.б. кому пригодится сценарий спектакля для детей среднего - старшего возраста?

Театральная студия  «Золотое яблочко»
Спектакль «У солнышка в гостях»
(по  мотивам словацкого фольклора)

		Действующие  лица:
Наседка -  
Цыплята –
Улитка – 
Сорока – 
Заяц – 
Утка – 
Ёж  - 
Облако – 
Месяц – 
Солнышко – 
			Ход спектакля:

		Звучит мелодия песни «Цып-цып мои цыплята» Гусейнли. 
Выходят Наседка и цыплята.
Наседка: На одном птичьем дворе
	Жили Петух с Наседкой,
	А у Наседки Квочки
	Росли пушистые комочки.
	Один, два, три, четыре –
	Все на месте!
		Танец Цыплят, звучит фонограмма дождя. Цыплята бегут к Наседке.
Наседка: Однажды большая туча
	Из-за тёмной, могучей кручи
	Заслонила небо и солнце,
	И ни луча не светит в оконце.
	Заскучали цыплята без света.
Цыплёнок: На небе солнышка нету,
	Куда оно, тёплое, девалось?
	На улице лишь темень осталась!
	Надо нам пуститься в путь,
	Чтобы солнышко вернуть.
Наседка: Где же вы его найдёте?
	Ах, цыплята, пропадёте!
	Кто же знает солнца дом?
Цыплёнок: Будем спрашивать -  найдём!
			Наседка машет цыплятам, плачет.
		Цыплята подходят к Улитке.
Цыплёнок: Улитка, добрый день!
	Ползать с домиком не лень?
	Вы про солнце не слыхали?
	Домик солнца не видали?
	Мы идём его искать…
Улитка: Я не знаю, что сказать.
Цыплёнок: С нами к солнышку пойдём,
	Вместе быстро мы найдём.
Улитка: Вон сорока за плетнём,
	Она знает обо всём.
	Может у неё спросить,
	Где же может солнце жить?
Сорока: Цып – цып – цып, куда идёте?
	И о чём вы речь ведёте?
Цыплёнок: Солнца на небе всё нет,
	Скрылось, и три дня темно,
	Где, скажи, живёт оно?
Сорока: Три дня солнца не видать.
	Да, пора его искать.
	С вами вместе мы пойдём,
	Может, солнышко найдём!
	Но не знаю я пути.
Цыплёнок: Куда же нам тогда идти?
Улитка: Ой, зайка на капустной грядке,
	Лакомится капустой сладкой.
	Может, он нам даст ответ?
Цыплёнок: Ушки заиньки длинней,
	Чем у всех лесных зверей.
	Может, слышал ты о том,
	Где стоит у солнца дом?
Заяц: Я согласен, у зайчат
	Ушки длинные торчат.
	Не могу сказать пути
	И куда вам всем идти.
	У ручья - утиный дом,
	Утка и утята в нём.
	Может, утка что подскажет
	И дорогу нам покажет?
Цыплёнок: Солнце мы устали ждать
	И идём его искать.
	Ты по всем лесам летаешь,
	Может, что о солнце знаешь?
Утка: Да, летаю, крылья есть,
	Пролетела я не счесть
	Над полями, над лугами,
	Над вишнёвыми садами.
	Только солнце не видала,
	Если б видела, сказала.
	Но совет дам! За ручьём.
	У ежа уютный дом.
	Ёж, что знает, то расскажет
	И дороженьку покажет.
Цыплёнок: Здравствуйте, колючий ёж,
	На колючку ты похож.
	День – деньской ты спишь в постели…
Ёж: Настроенье еле – еле.
	Мокро, пасмурно, темно,
	Хотя бы солнышко взошло.
Цыплята: Солнца нет уже три дня.
Ёж: Мёрзнут лапки у меня.
Цыплёнок: Всем без солнца плохо стало,
	Может, солнце захворало?
Ёж: Что случилось, не поймёшь!
	Но проверить солнце надо.
	За высокою оградой
	Есть могучая гора –
	Туда идти нам, детвора.
	Облако там на горе,
	Дальше месяц в серебре,
	Ну, а там подать рукой,
	Дом у солнышка большой.
	Вам немного помогу
	И дорогу покажу.
Улитка: Облако, нам помоги
	И до солнца доведи.
Облако: Там, где месяц серебрится,
	Суждено мне испариться,
	Превратиться в летний дождь,
	Чтоб росла на поле рожь.
Заяц: Прямо к месяцу лети – это к солнцу по пути.
			Облако идёт первым – за ним все остальные.
		Подходят к домику месяца. Месяц сидит у дома с рожком.
Цыплята: Месяц, месяц, наш дружок,
	Позолоченный рожок,
	Подскажи, где солнца дом,
	Мы соскучились о нём.
	Ведь три дня его уж нет,
	Всей природе нужен свет.
Месяц: Вам дорогу покажу
	И до дома доведу.
	Звёзды будут вам светить,
	Звёздный танец заводить.
			Танец звёздочек.
Месяц: Вот и солнца стоит дом,
	Но не видно света в нём.
	Быть удаче, быть добру,
	Ну, а я домой пойду.
Ёж: Очень тихо так кругом,
	Может, солнце позовём?
Все: Солнышко – вёдрышко,
	Выгляни в окошко.
	Твои детки плачут,
	По камушкам скачут.
	Ночь – темным – темно давно,
	Сделай, солнышко, светло!
Солнышко (выходит): Под окошком кто кричит?
	Квохчет, крякает, ворчит?
	Кто мешает солнцу спать?
Утка: Мы будить тебя пришли,
	Еле домик твой нашли.
Солнышко: Выглянуть на небо стыдно,
	Быть немытым мне, как видно,
	Туча боком заслонила
	И дремотой усыпила.
	Не блестеть моим лучам,
	Я не выйду, звери, к вам.
Вед: Заяц это услыхал,
	За водицей поскакал.
	Утка принялась летать,
	Стала солнце умывать
	А сорока полотенцем
	Вытирает солнцу тельце.
	Ёжик глазки протирает,
	Их водичкой умывает.
	Быстро завершили дело,
	Поработали умело!
Солнце: Солнце на небе опять
	Будет ласково сиять.
	Ясное, золотое, жаркое, большое.
Утка: На земле опять светло,
	Всем под солнышком тепло.
			Песня «Есть у солнышка друзья» Тиличеевой.
		Возвращаются к Наседке.
Цыплята: Мама, мама, не грусти,
	Лучше нас ты обними.
	Поцелуй же нас скорей,
	Много мы нашли друзей.
	Звери все нам помогали,
	Вот мы к солнцу и добрались.
	Мама, солнце мы умыли,
	Дружно криком разбудили.
	Будет солнышко опять
	Ярко на небе сиять! 
Наседка: И с тех пор живём все дружно,
	Помогать друг другу нужно.
	Вместе жить нам веселей,
	Выходи плясать скорей!
			Общий танец. Поклон.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), septima (02.03.2017), Мариночка68 (12.03.2018)

----------


## Елана

*Развлечение для детей и родителей.*

Теремок

Драматизация русской народной сказки «Теремок». Развлечение с детьми и родителями 2-й младшей группы.
Действующие лица
Взрослые:  Сказочница, мышка, лягушка заяц коза, медведь.

В центре зала стоит теремок, по бокам стоят скамейки  для героев. Зал украшен искусственными деревьями, ёлками. Родители и дети заходят в зал, садятся на стульчики. Герои – взрослые за дверями в костюмах. Дети – герои сидят вместе со зрителями, на головах у них одеты шапочки животных. Звучит р.н.м. выходит сказочница.
Сказочница: Здравствуйте, детишки!
Девчонки и мальчишки!
Рада видеть всех сейчас.
Ведь давно ждала я вас.
Я добрая сказочница.
Вот пришел и сказки час, 
Он зовет в театр нас.
Вы садитесь, не стесняйтесь, 
Поудобнее располагайтесь.
Представьте, что вы все сегодня разные звери.
Всем ли видно, всем ли слышно ?
Приготовьте ушки, глазки, 
Расскажу сейчас вам сказку.
А расскажу я вам сказку про теремок, который нашли звери в лесу.
Стоит в поле теремок, теремок –
Он не низок, не высок.
Кто , кто в теремочке живет?
Кто, кто в невысоком живет?
Никто не отвечает.
Вдруг из-за угла слышится :
Под музыку вбегает мама мышка.
Мышка : Пи-пи-пи.
Сказочница: Кто ты?
Мышка: Я Мышка – норушка. Ой, какой красивый теремок! А кто в нем живет?
Сказочница: Да никто не отвечает, наверное, никто.
Мышка: Тогда я буду в нем жить со своими мышатами. Мышки-норушки, бегите сюда скорее,  ( дети с шапочками мышек встают с стульчиков и подбегают к маме мышке) смотрите, какой красивый теремок, мы здесь будем жить. (Входят в теремок, садятся на скамейку).
Сказочница: И стала Мышка с мышатами жить в теремке.
Вот по полю Лягушка с лягушатами бежит. Остановилась у дверей и кричит.
Появляется под музыку мама лягушка с детьми, у которых надеты шапочки лягушат.
Лягушка: Ква-ква-ква ! Кто в теремочке живет?
Кто в невысоком живет?
Мышка: Я, Мышка- норушка с мышатами! А ты кто?
Лягушка: Я зеленая да маленькая. Глаза большие пребольшие. Я хорошо прыгаю. А это – мои лягушата.
Лягушата поют:
Мы, зеленые лягушки, ква-ква-ква!
Лупоглазые подружки ква-ква-ква!
Никого мы не боимся ква-ква-ква!
Целый день мы веселимся, ква-ква-ква!
Мышка: Ой, какие вы забавные, идите к нам жить!
Лягушка с лягушатами заходят в теремок, садятся на лавку.
Сказочница: Прыгнули Лягушки к мышке в теремок. Стали они жить – поживать, песни распевать.
Мышата и лягушата исполняют любую детскую песню. 
Сказочница: Вот по полю Зайка бежит. У дверей остановился, говорит.
Под музыку вбегает заяц. – папа.
Заяц: Ой, какой красивый теремок. Эй, детишки-зайчишки, подходите, узнаем кто там живет. ( Дети – зайчики подбегают)
Кто в теремочке живет?
Кто в невысоком живет ?
Мыши: Мы, Мышки–норушки!
Лягушки: Мы, лягушки-квакушки!
А вы кто ?
Заяц: Я, Заяц – длинные ушки, короткий хвост, а это мои зайчата.
Мыши и Лягушки: Милости просим, идите к нам. Будем вместе жить и играть.
Заяц: Мы рады с вами жить! Давайте поиграем в игру “Зайка”:
Все выходят из теремка. Дети на стульчиках то же встают на ножки.
Игра «Зайка».
Зайка беленький сидит, 
Он ушами шевелит. 
Вот так, вот так 
Он ушами шевелит.

Зайке холодно сидеть,
Надо лапочки нагреть
Хлоп, хлоп, хлоп , хлоп
Надо лапочки нагреть.

Зайке холодно стоять
Надо Зайке поскакать
Скок, скок , скок, скок 
Надо Зайке поскакать.

Кто-то Зайку испугал
Зайка прыг и убежал 
Дети выполняют движения в соответствии со словами.  

Сказочница: Стоит в поле теремок, теремок,
Он не низок, не высок!
Вот по полю козочка с козлятками бежит, (Идет коза  - мама с козлятами) остановилась у дверей и стучит: 
Коза: Бе-бе-бе. Кто в теремочке живет? Кто в невысоком живет?
Все по порядку отвечают Козе. 
Мыши: Мы, Мышки–норушки!
Лягушки: Мы, лягушки-квакушки!
Зайцы: Мы Зайчишки – длинные ушки. А вы кто?
Коза: Я, Коза – дереза, а это мои козлятки!
Все: Заходите к нам, будем все вместе жить, жить и не тужить!
Сказочница: Стали они все вместе жить, жить и не тужить.
Вот по полю Лисичка с лисятами бегут. Остановились у дверей и зовут.
Лиса с лисятами: Кто в теремочке живет?
Кто в невысоком живет?
Мыши: Мы, Мышки–норушки!
Лягушки: Мы, лягушки-квакушки!
Зайцы: Мы Зайчишки – длинные ушки. 
Козлята Мы козлята весёлые ребята. А вы кто?
Лиса: Я, Лисичка-сестричка, а это мои лисята. Пустите нас к себе жить.
Все: Милости просим.
Сказочница: Стоит в поле теремок, теремок,
Он не низок, не высок!
Кто в теремочке живет?
Кто в невысоком живет?
Все звери выходят, становятся в полукруг.
Сказочница: Милые звери, кто же забыл сегодня в нашу сказку придти? (Медведь).
На улице уже весна, как долго спит Медведь.
Заяц: А мы его сейчас пойдем и разбудим.

Игра “У медведя во бору”.

Медведь вылезает из берлоги: Кто меня разбудил?
Я зверь лесной, я сплю зимой
В лесу хозяином живу-у-у-у.
Заяц: Хватит тебе, Медведь, спать!
Лиса: Солнце ласково смеется
Светит ярче, горячей.
Все вокруг радуются весне, пойдем с нами плясать!
Медведь: Неужели уже весна, ой, как долго я спал! 

Общий танец.

Сказочница: А вот и сказке моей пришел конец,
А кто участвовал в ней – молодец!

----------

Мариночка68 (28.04.2016)

----------


## ТаМух

Сказки Бондаренко:
ТЕРЕМОК
Для детей средней группы

. Действующие лица:
. Взрослый:
Рассказчик.
Дети:
Мышка.
Лягушка.
Зайчик. 
Белочка.
Ежик.
М ед в ед ь.
Лягушата.
Зайчата. 
Белочки.
 Звучит музыка.

Рассказчик.
Все мы знаем, все мы верим 
Есть нa свете чудный терем!
Лесная поляна..
Терем, терем, покажись.
Появляется терем - картонный домик, внутри него Рассказчик.
Терем, терем, покружись, 
Ну-ка, терем, становись,
к лесу задом, к нам лицом 
И окошком, и крыльцом!
Терем останавливается.
Хорош теремок, не мал, не высок, 
Посреди лужка стоит.
Кто-то к теремку бежит...

Звучит мелодия. Песенки Мышки.

Появляется М ы ш к а, бегает по поляне, ищет себе домик.

«Песенка Мышки» (муз.. И. Бодраченко)

Я - маленькая Мышка, 
По лесу я хожу, 
Ищу себе домишко, 
Ищу - не нахожу.
Ну, как же бедной Мышке 
На свете жить одной?
Ах, где найти домишко 
И теплый, и сухой?
Я - маленькая Мышка, 
По лесу я хожу, 
Ищу себе домишко, 
Ищу - не нахожу.

.М ы ш к а (замечает теремок).
Что я вижу? Теремок? Теремок!
На двери висит замок? Да, замок.
Тук-тук-тук...
( Прислушивается.) 
Тук-тук-тук!
Видно, в доме не живут...
(Снимает замок с дверей теремка.) 
Я теперь хозяйка тут!
(Убегает за домик.)

Звучит мелодия .Песенки лягушат.. 
На поляне появляются Л я г у ш а т а, поют свою песенку.

«Песенки Лягушат» (муз. И. Бодраченко, ел. В. Викторова)

1. У берега , речушки - маленький .домишко, 
А в нем живут лягушки - зеленые пальтишки, 
Песенки поют, поют не устают, 
А в песенке слова - ква, ква, ква!

2. Лягушки-попрыгушки любят кувыркаться, 
Лягушки-попрыгушки водицы не боятся, 
Песенки пою;, поют не устают, 
А в песенке слова - ква, ква; ква!

Лягушки убегают. Одна из них подбегает к теремку.

Лягушка.
Эй, какой живет здесь зверь?
Ква-ква-ква, откройте дверь!
Мышка. 
Кто там?
Лягушка. 
Я - лягушка-квакушка. 
Пусти меня в теремок.
Мышка. (выбежав из дoмикa). 
А что ты умеешь делать?
Лягушка. 
Стихи читать.
Речка, мостик и трава, 
Теплый дождик, ква-ква-ква.
Я - лягушка-поскакушка, 
Поглядите, какова!
Пусти, Мышка, меня в дом, 
Будем жить с тобой вдвоем.' 
Мышка.
Так и быть, пожалуй в дом,
Веселее жить вдвоем.
Спелых зерен раздобудем, 
Печь блины с тобой мы будем.

Убегают за домик.

Рассказчик..
Поселилась Мышь с Лягушкой, 
Лупоглазою подружкой, 
Топят печь, зерно толкут 
Да блины в печи пекут.
Вот однажды утром рано 
Прибежали на поляну 
Зайки, прыгают, резвятся, 
Злого волка не боятся.

Появляются Зайчата, они весело играют на поляне.

Музыкальная игра. «Зайцы и Волк»

Утром  рано, утром рано 
Скачут зайцы на. поляну 
И под старою сосной 
Веселятся день-деньской.
Осторожно, не шумите, 
Волк идет... 
Скорей бегите!

1 куплет; Взявшись за руки, дети хороводным шагом идут по кругу.
Проигрыш.
1 и 2 - выполняют хлопки в ритме музыки;
3 и 4 - поворачиваются спиной в круг;
5 и 6 - то же, что и в 1 и 2;
7 и 8 - поворачиваются лицом в круг.
2 куплет.
9 - подносят ко рту правый указательный палец, затем левый.
10 - дети присаживаются на корточки, «дрожат»;
11 - дети разбегаются в разные стороны.•

Зайчата разбегаются. Один из них подбегает к теремку, стучится.

Зайчик.
Я - заяц по имени Прыг-скок, 
Скорее пустите меня на порог!
Мышка и Лягушка  (выбежав из домика). 
А что ты умеешь делать?
Зайчик. 
Хворост носить да печку топить.
Мышка и Лягушка.
Заходи скорее в дом, 
Будем жить теперь втроем.

Все убегают за домик

Рассказчик.
Бот живут они не тужат 
И, представьте, 
Крепко дружат. 

Рассказчик.
Много времени прошло иль мало, 
Однажды белочки по лесу пробегали.

Появляются Белочки. Они весело пляшут на поляне
Танец белочек
 Потом убегают. Одна из них подбегает к теремку.

Белочка.
Какой чудесный теремок!
Он не мал и не высок.
Тук-тук-тук, Я - белка Майка, 
Меня попробуй-ка поймай-ка!
Пустите меня в теремок.
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик (выбежав из теремка). 
А что ты умеешь делать?
Белочка. 
Загадки загадывать.
«Пришла без красок и без кисти 
И перекрасила все листья..
Что это?

Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик не знают отгадки. Рассказчик просит зрителей помочь зверятам. Те дают верный ответ: ocень.

Белочка.
«Стоял на крепкой ножке, 
Теперь лежит в лукошке..
Что это?

Зрители снова приходят на выручку зверятам: гриб.

Белочка.
«Летом вырастают, 
Зимой - опадают..
Что это?
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик. 
Листья!
Белочка. 
Правильно.
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик.
Заходи скорее в дом, 
Будем жить мы вчетвером!

Все убегают за домик.

Рассказчик.
Вот живут они в избушке
Зайка, Белочка, Лягушка 
И, конечно, Мышь-норушка, 
Их ВОДОЙ не разольешь... 
Вдруг по лесу бежит Еж.

Появляется Ежик с ружьем. Он поет свою песенку.

Песенка Ежика 

1.	Я - Ежик, Ежик, Ежик, 
Колюч я, ну и что ж?
А ТОТ, кто не колючий, 
Тот вовсе й не Еж.
Ла-ла-ла-ла...

2.	Со мною можно ладить,
Не нужно только гладить,
Не гладьте, ах, не гладьте,'
Пожалуйста, меня.
Ла-ла-ла-ла...

Ежик.
Очень славный теремок!
А над крышею - дымок.
Кто живет там, погляжу...
(Подходит к домику, стучит.) 
Эй, Откройте дверь Ежу!
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик, Белочка (выбегают из терема). 
А что ты умеешь делать? 
Ежик.
Я - серый Ежик, ни головы, ни ножек, 
Горбом спина, на спине -борона.
Лучше' нет, лесных ежей, 
Нет на свете сторожей!
Я хотел бы с вами жить 
Буду дом ваш Сторожить. 
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик, Белочка. .
Заходи к нам, Ежик, в дом, 
Будем жить мы впятером.

Все убегают за домик.

Рассказчик.
Живут зверята, не тужат, 
Крепко дружат, 
Весело живут, 
Песенку поют.

Звучит мелодия « Песенки зверят». 
Из домика выходит Мышка - у нее в руках миска с крупой, она садится около теремка, перебирает крупу. Появляется Лягушка с ведрами, она идет за водой. Зайчик ходит по сцене - собирает дровишки. Вот и Белочка - у нее блюдо с ватрушками. Она обходит всех зверят, показывает блюдо. Все зверята работают и поют свою песенку.

Песенка зверят 

Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. 
Он не низок, не высок, не высок, 
В нем живем мы впятером, впятером, 
И друг другу помогаем мы во всем. 
Мышка серая -.- крупу переберет, 
А Лягушка - воду с речки принесет, 
Печку вам затопит Заинька-дружок, 
Ну, а Белочка :ватрушки напечет.

Рассказчик.
Где же Ежик?
Зверята. 
Ежик?

Входит Ежик с метлой.

Ежик.
Ежик двор наш подметет.
Стоит в поле теремок, тepемок,
Он не низок, не высок, не высок, 
В нем живем мы впятером, впятером, 
И друг другу помогаем мы во всем.
Рассказчик.
Вдруг слышат зверята - ветки гнутся, сучья трещат...
 Да это... Медведь по лесу идет!

Зверята в испуге прячутся в теремке. На поляну выходит Медведь.

Медведь.
О-очень славный теремок!
Кто тут поселиться мог? 
Тук-тук-тук, отзовись, 
Кто живет здесь, покажись?
3 в е р я т а (поочередно выбегают из-за теремка).
Я - Мышка-норушка.
Я - Лягушка-квакушка.
Я - 3айка-побегайка.
Я - Ежик, ни головы, ни ножек.
Медведь. 
Пустите меня в теремок.
3 в е р я т а. 
А что ты умеешь делать?
Медведь.
Я, Медведь, люблю песни петь.
(Поет «(А-а-а...» грубым. голосом.)

Зверята затыкают уши.

3верята.
Мишенька - Медведь 
Не умеет песни петь!
Медведь.
Ну, тогда я станцую.
Я, признаюсь, с давних пор 
3амечательный танцор!
(Танцует, грубо топая ногами.)

Зверята разбегаются в разные стороны.

3верята.
Перепутал он опять 
Не умеет танцевать! 
Медведь, махнув• лапой, огорченно садится у теремка.
Зверята подходят к нёму.

Рассказчик.
Что ты, Мишенька, так огорчился?
Медведь. 
Ни певец, ни танцор из меня не получился.
Рассказчик.
А ну-ка, ребята, давайте поможем Мишеньке сыграем ему «Плясовую» на  музыкальных инструментах, да так, чтобы ноги у него сам в пляс пустились.

Дети и зверята играют  любую русскую народную мелодию. Медведь пляшет. После все зверята вместе с Медведем уходят за домик.
Стали жить звери в теремочке в шестером.

Финал
Рассказчик.
До сих пор зверята вместе живут, 
Блины-пироги в печке пекут, 
Медком да кваском запивают 
И  горя-невзгод не знают.
Днем каждый своей работой занят,
А как вечер в окошко заглянет, 
Зверята пляшут и поют, 
В общем, весело живут!

Из-за домика выходят все зверята - они весело танцуют под мелодию «Песенки зверят».

Все уходят в теремок.
Когда ночь наступает, 
Зверята в теремке засыпают.
И мы закроем теремок на замок.
(Вновь вешает на теремок замок. 
Пусть спит до утра теремок.

На сцене медленно гаснет свет. Звучит тема «Теремок спит». На сцене все участники спектакля. Они поют «Заключительную песню». 



3аключительная песня 

До свиданья, дети, (2 раза) 
Мы еще, конечно, встретимся не раз.
Много-много сказок есть на белом свете, 
Самые веселые выберем для вас 
В следующий раз.
Ноты к Теремку выложу немного позже..



*Добавлено через 36 минут*
*НОТЫ* к Теремку по сказке Бондаренко
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

skrat.10 (09.03.2018)

----------


## NilaI

*"Колобок"*:smile:
Спектакль-утренник для детей группы развития,
а именно для аутистов. Роли исполняют взрослые, 
дети - колобки.
Автор: Мы сейчас на этой сцене
Начинаем представленье.
А теперь прошу внимания
Вот загадка про названье:
На сметане был мешен,
На окошке был стужен,
Убежать пытался
В руки никому не дался.
Дети:........
Автор: Лучше сказки не было и нет.
Жили-были Бабушка и Дед.
Как-то просит бабку старичок
Приготовить ему вкусный колобок.
♫* Дед:* Мы не ели с самого утра,
Слушай, Бабка, ужинать пора.
Коль в амбаре есть у нас мука,
Испеки ты нам на ужин колобка.
* ♫Оба:* Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой
Дружно работают вместе.
Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой
Оба измазаны в тесте!
Оба: Ой, какие колобочки,
Колобочки-колобочки,
Румяные бочочки!
Автор: А колобочки полежали, посидели и убежать решили.
Спрыгнули и покатились.
*♫ «Колобки»*
Автор: Катятся- катятся, а навстречу идет Заяц.
*♫ Заяц:* В темно-синем лесу нет капусты с морковкой,
А еловые шишки не ем я пока,
Но мне кажется здесь, на поляне у елки
Я совсем еще недавно видел колобка.
А мне все равно, 
А мне все равно,
А мне все равно, пусть он из муки,
Но не каждый раз
Здесь в лесу у нас
Появляются эти Колобки!
*♫ «Колобки»*
Заяц: Ах, какие Колобочки – румяные бочочки!
Автор: Ты не ешь их, посиди и минутку погляди.
Укатились от бабушки с дедушкой
И от тебя, косой, тоже убегут!
*♫ «Колобки»*
Заяц бежит за колобками, они разбегаются. Заяц вскрикивает «Ой!» и убегает. Забегает Волк.
♫ Волк: Здесь в лесу колбасу
Днем с огнем не сыщешь,
Ни телят,
Ни козлят – 
Волку нету пищи.
Подвело мне живот,
Не в порядке нервы,
Как Лиса здесь живет,
Может, ест консервы? (Принюхивается)
Вдруг, как в сказке, нос мне помог:
Чую ясно – здесь Колобок.
Свежий, вкусный – вот это да!
Значит, Волку будет еда!
*♫ «Колобки»*
Волк: (Облизывается) Ой! Как вас много, колобочки – румяные бочочки!
Автор: Колобочки укатились от бабушки с дедушкой,
Да и от Зайчика смогли убежать.
Волк, ты не ешь их – это невежливо
Может быть, встретитесь как-нибудь опять!
*♫ «Колобки»*
Волк бежит за колобками и убегает.
*♫ Медведь:* (в очках с корзиной) 
Я хозяин здесь в лесу,
Я корзиночку несу,
Собираю для себя дикий мед…(смотрит по сторонам)
Это кто сюда пришел?
Кто пугает диких пчел?
Ох, кому-то от меня попадет!
(Снимает очки).
Очень рад я гостям!
Неужели Колобок явился сам?
Колобок! Колобок!
Приглашаю!
Погоди, сейчас к тебе подойду!
Вечерком тебя отведаю к чаю,
Ты, наверно, испечен на меду!
Автор: Что ты, Мишенька, постой!
Колобки обогнали Зайчика с Волком,
И от тебя, Медведь, тоже убегут!
*♫ «Колобки»*
Медведь бежит за колобками и убегает.
*♫ Лиса:*  Какой прогноз погоды на сегодня?
Кого смогу сегодня обмануть?
Все звери стороной меня обходят,
Но все же обхитрю кого-нибудь!
Важней всего – моя смекалка,
А все другое – ерунда,
Мой ум – та палка-выручалка,
Что помогает Лисоньке всегда!
Лиса: Ой, колобочки, куда направляетесь?
Спойте мне песенку свою, она мне понравится.
Автор: Ох, Лиса, да хитроносая,
Не обманешь ты, рыжехвостая!
Наши колобочки – румяные бочочки
Умеют плясать, да ножками топотать.
*♫ Танец «Стукалка»*
Лиса: Ой, как весело!
Будем, будем все дружить,
Будем, будем в мире жить.
Все вставайте, друзья,
Вас зову на танец я!
*♫ «Пляска общая»*
Все танцуют дети с родителями.
Дети и родители идут в группу.
Чаепитие, едят булочки-колобки.

----------


## navainer

Песни и ролики для театральных постановок!
Детская эстрадная студия "КАНИКУЛЫ"
http://www.realmusic.ru/musicbaby/

----------

murra V (25.10.2016)

----------


## Оптимистка

Для городского театрального конкурса мы составили сценарий по стилю напоминающий агитбригаду, или мультфильм.:tongue:
МДОУ г. Кургана «Детский сад № 118 «Мишутка»
 «1-2-3-4-5! Хорошо уметь считать!» Драматизация по мотивам 
норвежской  сказки Альфа Прёйсена 
 «Про козленка, который умел считать до десяти»
Составители: Рыжкова Е.А. музыкальный руководитель
Хлынова Н.В. 
Действующие лица:
Козленок, теленок, корова, бык, конь, свинья, петух, кот, баран, пес, массовка, автор

Атрибуты: платки, голубая ткань, накидки с изображением персонажей, панамки, кепки, шляпы, бескозырки, капитанская фуражка, фонограмма Г.Гладкова «Веселая дискотека».

 Звучит музыка Г. Гладкова. На сцене дети изображающие деревья и озеро. Деревья качаются. Появляется козленок.

Козлик: 	Солнышко проснулось!
		Солнце улыбнулось!
		И травинка каждая,
К солнцу потянулась!
Автор: Жил был козленок, который научился считать до десяти.
Козлик: 	1-2-3-4-5!
		Хорошо уметь считать!
		Можно ножки, можно рожки,
		Можно все пересчитать!

Появляется теленок, наблюдает за козленком.

Автор: Подошел козленок к озеру и увидел свое отражение в воде.
Козлик: 	Козленок – это раз!
Теленок: Я рыженький теленок,
		Я только из пеленок.
		Что ты сделал не пойму?
		Му-у-у! Му-у-у!
Козлик:	Я сосчитал сам себя.
		Хочешь, я и тебя сосчитаю?
Теленок: Если это не больно, то считай.
Козлик:	 Козленок – это раз, теленок – это два.
Теленок: испуганно. Ма-а-а-а-м-а-а!

Звучит музыка, появляется корова.

Корова:	Хожу, брожу я по лужку
		Я рыжая корова.
		Хотите дам я к вечерку
		Вам молочка парного.
	Му-у-у-у! Что случилось не пойму?
Теленок: Козленок меня считает!
Корова:  А что это такое? Му!
Козлик:	1-2-3-4-5!
		Можно всех пересчитать!
Козленок -1, теленок - 2, корова -3.
Теленок:	Мама, он и тебя сосчитал!
Корова: сердито Я тебе покажу, как потешаться над нами!

Сцена погони.
Герои бегут на месте, деревья в это время бегут по кругу, изображая движение героев.

Автор: И тут корова  бросилась на козленка, перепуганный козленок помчался в припрыжку по лужайке, за ним корова, за коровой теленок. 

Автор: Неподалеку гулял бык, на которого едва не налетел козленок.
Бык: 	Почему вы гонитесь за этим куцехвостым.	
Теленок: Он нас считает!
Бык:	Интересно, это как?
Козлик:	1-2-3-4-5!
		Можно всех пересчитать!
Козленок -1, теленок - 2, корова -3, бык – это 4.
Теленок: Ой, теперь он  и тебя сосчитал!
Бык:	Ну, это ему даром не пройдет! 

Сцена погони.
Герои бегут на месте, деревья в это время бегут по кругу, изображая движение героев.

Автор:	Бык вместе с другими бросился за козленком.

Появляется конь, козленок наталкивается на коня, все останавливаются и замирают.
Конь: 	Что за спешка, милый друг?
		И в глазах твоих испуг!
		Подожди-ка, не спеши.
		Что случилось, расскажи?
Теленок: Он нас считает!
Конь:	Иго-го! Считает?
Козлик:	1-2-3-4-5!
		Можно всех пересчитать!
Козленок -1, теленок - 2, корова -3, бык –4, конь – это 5. 
Теленок: Ой, теперь он  и тебя сосчитал!
Конь:	Ах, он негодник! Ну, погоди же! 

Сцена погони.
Герои бегут на месте, деревья в это время бегут по кругу, изображая движение героев.

Автор:     И все звери пустились в погоню за маленьким козленком.

Появляется свинья, которая пристраивается в хвост погони. Погона продолжается. Диалог продолжается на бегу.
Корова:	Хрю-хрю! Куда это вы все?
Корова: 	Мы за козленком гонимся!
Теленок: Он нас считает!
Бык:  	А мы ему не разрешали!
Конь:	Сейчас мы его догоним и проучим!
Свинья:	Хрю! Хрю! А как это, считает?

Все останавливаются, смотрят на козленка.

Теленок: Ой, теперь он  и тебя сосчитал!
Свинья: возмущенно. Хрю! Хрю! Как он мог!

Сцена погони.
Герои бегут на месте, деревья в это время бегут по кругу, изображая движение героев.

Автор: И все началось с начала. Они мчались сломя голову, не разбирая дороги. И добежали до речки.

Трансформация сцены.
Озеро преображается в реку, деревья в корабль, на корабле плывут петух, кот, пес, баран.

Автор: А у причала стоял маленький кораблик. Козленок оттолкнулся копытцами от причала и прыгнул на борт, за ним бросились все остальные. Кораблик пошатнулся, заскользил по воде. Ох, и перепугался же капитан-Петух. 
Петух: 	Ку-ка-ре-ку! Полундра! Тонем!

Члены команды поддерживают крики «тонем!».

Петух: 	Корабль выдержит только 10 пассажиров! Кто из вас умеет считать до 10?
Все показывают на козленка.

Козленок: испуганно Я!
Петух: 	Тогда пересчитай всех и поскорее!
Все:		Скорее! Считай скорее!
Козлик:	1-2-3-4-5!
		Можно всех пересчитать!
Козленок -1, теленок - 2, корова -3, бык – 4 конь –5, свинья – 6, повар-кот -7, юнга-баран – 8, лоцман-пес- 9, капиан-петух-10.
Автор: Корабль выровнялся, и причалил к пристани. Пассажиры сошли на берег. Все были благодарны козленку.

Все выходят из корабля, выстаиваются полукругом. Козленок в центре. Кричат и подкидывают в верх головные уборы.

Все: 	Ура козленку! Ура!

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), Елена М (30.05.2021)

----------


## гулуса

Добрый вечер! предлагаю сценарий музыкального представления,  совместно с воспитателем подкорректировали сценарий, участвовали 23 ребенка все были задействованы.
Театрализованное музыкальное представление:
«Зайка ищет новый дом» по мотивам русской народной сказки
«Заюшкина избушка»в обработке И.В. Бодраченко
для детей подготовительной к школе группе. 

Программное содержание: 
•	учить детей чувствовать и передавать эмоциональное состояние героев, используя выразительную интонацию, мимику, жесты, умение вступать в ролевое взаимодействие с другими персонажами;
•	продолжить учить употреблять в речи простые и сложные предложения, совершенствовать диалогическую форму речи;
•	продолжать формировать навыки инсценирования песен: импровизировать движения  разных персонажей под музыку.
•	совершенствовать исполнительские умения, навыки сольного пения, творческого исполнения песен разного характера.
•	Воспитывать дружеские взаимоотношения, артистические качества, раскрывать творческий потенциал детей, вовлекая их в различные театрализованные представления. 

Ход представления:

(Звучит песня «Приходите в гости к нам». В зал входит сказочница и дети, дети садятся на стульчики)

Сказочница:  Здравствуйте, детишки, девчонки и мальчишки!
Мы вас в гости пригласили, сказку новую сложили.
Сказок много есть на свете, сказки очень любят дети!
Про царевну - Несмеяну и про славного Салтана.
И почти что в каждой книжке, есть Лисичка и Зайчишка.
Сидите тихо, навострите ушки, сказка наша - «Заюшкина избушка»
- Жили - были Лиса да Заяц.
У Зайки была избушка лубяная, а у Лисы-ледяная.
Приходит, раз Лиса к Зайке и говорит:

(Дети – Заяц в домике занимается хозяйством, лиса  сидит на пенечке возле своего дома)
Лиса: (выходит, подходит к Зайцу) 
           - У тебя, Заяц, изба простая, а у меня - не изба, а  Дворец хрустальный. Пол    
            как  зеркало, на стенах камни драгоценные сверкают,
            окошки узорами разукрашены. А на твой домишко и смотреть тошно:   
            дощечки, палочки да мох лесной. И как в такой избушке можно жить? Все 
            звери над тобой смеяться будут.   (Лиса убегает к домику, садится на пенек)
Сказочница: Пришла Весна - красна. Зайка возле своей избушки с раннего утра хлопочет. 
(Заяц занимается домашними делами: приносит воды из пруда, замешивает тесто на пироги, идет за дровами в лес, поет песню)

ПЕСНЯ ЗАЙЦА. Муз. и сл. Е.Е.Соколовой

Заяц:  Я Зайка-побегайка, живу не под кустом, 
            ведь у меня просторный уютный светлый дом.
            Есть и печка, и кровать, на которой можно спать.
                               (далее говорит стихами)
            - Вот пришла Весна-Красна, мне теперь уж не до сна:
            Раз, скворечник смастерить, два, капусту посадить,
           Три, крылечко подмести, лапти новые сплести.
(Идет в лес за дровами, складывает дрова в печь, печет пироги)

Сказочница:    Солнце греет всё смелее, день ко дню в лесу теплее.
                           Дом растаял у Лисицы, на Весну Лисица злится.
(Выходит Лиса печальная поёт песню)


                         «ПЕСНЯ ЛИСИЦЫ» сл. И.муз. Е.Е. Соколовой


          Лиса:  Тает, тает, тает снег, на дворе зимы уж нет.   
            Вместо дома изо льда, только талая вода.
            Нет ни стен, ни потолка, ни окошка, ни крыльца.
(говорит стихами)
            - А у Зайца дом большой: и с крылечком и с трубой,
           Из трубы идет дымок, Заяц пироги печет.
           Нет! Не вынесу,такого, прогоню-ка я косого!
(идет к домику Зайца, стучит, топает)

Лиса:  Выходи скорей, косой! Тебе не справиться с Лисой!
(от страха Заяц выбегает, прячется за дерево 
Лиса:  В этом доме буду жить, печку жаркую топить,
         Спать под тёплым одеялом, ах, как долго я страдала.
(Лиса заходит в дом Зайца, занимается хозяйством: ходит по воду, собирает дрова, замешивает тесто, печет пироги, прядет пряжу)
Сказочница: Нет у Зайки больше дома, попросить решил знакомых.
(Медведь, Медведица Мишутка выходят к столу, садятся обедать)
 «ПЕСНЯ МИШУТКИ» сл. и муз. Е.Е. Соколовой

Мишутка:  Папа, мама и я – наша дружная семья!                
                     В этом доме втроем, очень весело живем.
                     Утром мама встает, мед на завтрак подает,
                     А потом, а потом, мы танцуем и поем.
(Подходит к столу, садится обедать)
Заяц:           Может, выручат соседи, побегу-ка я к медведям!
(прибегает, стучится к медведям)


Медведь:       Ты куда бежишь, косой?  Медведица:  Он от страха чуть живой.

Мишутка:     Кто тебя так напугал, от кого ты убегал?

Сказочница: Тут сороки прилетели и затрещали как трещётки.
(прилетают сороки)


Сороки:        Мы все знаем, мы все знаем, мы в лесу везде летаем.
1 сорока:        Но весенним, теплым днем,
                        Вдруг растаял снежный дом. 2 сорока:       Вместо дома изо льда,
                                                                                                Только талая вода!    (сороки улетают)
Заяц:               Жил я в доме лубяном, а Лисица - в ледяном.
                         Тут Лисица прибежала, мне в окошко постучала.
                         Уходи,- кричит,- косой!
                         Мне не справиться с Лисой!
                         Помоги, Михал Иваныч, или в доме приюти!
                         Разреши остаться на ночь, мне ведь некуда идти!
Медведь:        (встает из-за стола, топает ногами)
                         Не пойду я гнать Лису, что подумают в лесу?
                         В миг возникнет слух такой, что медведь чинит разбой!
Медведица:    Мы гостям конечно рады, но у нас ведь места нет,
                         Много места мишкам надо.
Мишутка:      До свидания, сосед!
Сказочница:  Не впустили Зайца медведи, и поскакал он грустный под кустик  
                         ночевать.
                             (Заяц поскакал под елочку, медведи уходят на свои места)
                            (Выходят кот и кошка, танцуют танец)
«ТАНГО КОТА И КОШКИ»  муз. Соколовой.
                                  (Кот и Кошка садятся за стол пить чай, Заяц скачет к ним)
Сказочница:        Скачет Зайка длинноногий, видит домик у дороги.

Заяц: (стучится)  Кто же в домике живет?


Кот Василий:       Я живу, Василий Кот. И хозяйка тётя Кошка.
                                Вот глядит она в окошко!

Кошка:                  Что, Василий, там у нас? Гость незваный в поздний час?

Сказочница:         Вновь сороки прилетали и опять застрекотали. 
(прилетают сороки)

Сороки:     Мы все знаем, мы все знаем, мы в лесу везде летаем.

1 сорока:    Но весенним, теплым днем,
                     Вдруг растаял снежный дом.
2 сорока:    Вместо дома изо льда,
                     Только талая вода!    (сороки улетают 
Заяц:                      Жил я в доме лубяном, а Лисица в ледяном.
                                В домик мой Лиса пришла, да меня и прогнала.
                                «Уходи,- кричит,-косой!». Мне не справиться с Лисой!
Кошка:                  Я Лису не знаю вовсе. И какие к ночи гости?
Сказочница:         Стал просить хозяев Зайчик.
Заяц:                      Вот стоит у вас сарайчик, а нельзя ли в нем пожить?
                                Буду травку я косить, подметать, обед варить,
                                Прополоть могу капусту и морковку проредить.                   
Кошка:                  Нам работник нужен летом, да и то – мышей ловить.
                               Любим с Васей мы котлеты. Кот Василий:      Да сметанкой, чтоб полить!
Кошка:                 Вася рыбку уважает.
Кот Василий:      А капусту и салат, наш сосед, козёл сажает. Он работе будет рад.
(Заяц плачет, убегает на пенек, Кот и Кошка уходят на свои места)
Сказочница:        Бедный зайчик громко плачет, по дорожке дальше скачет. 
                               На полянке видит он, поросята строят дом.
(Выбегают поросята, танцуют танец)
«ТАНЕЦ ПОРОСЯТ» муз. Трубачева
(после танца к ним прибегает Зайка)


1 поросенок:          Это кто ещё такой?
 2 поросенок:         Ты зачем пришел косой?
Сказочница:        Тут как тут сороки, стрекочут белобоки.(прилетают сороки)
Сороки:     Мы все знаем, мы все знаем, мы в лесу везде летаем.
1 сорока:    Но весенним, теплым днем,
                     Вдруг растаял снежный дом.
2 сорока:    Вместо дома изо льда,
              Только талая вода!   (сороки улетают)
Заяц:  Жил я в доме лубяном, а Лисица – в ледяном.  В домик мой Лиса пришла, да меня и прогнала.  Помогите, поросята, вы ведь храбрые ребята!


3 поросенок:         Мы помочь тебе не прочь, но настанет скоро ночь.
4 поросенок:         Нам давно уж спать пора!
Все:                        Приходи косой с утра! (убегают на свои места, Заяц убегает в лес)
Сказочница:        В лес дремучий Зайка скачет, от обиды горько плачет!
                               Филин ухнул на сосне, зашуршала мышь во сне.
                               Зайка сел перед сосной, сам от страха чуть живой.
                                Дунул легкий ветерок, прилетел тут мотылек. (вылетают бабочки)
Бабочка:               Я - бабочка ночная, очнулась ото сна.
                                Зимой в дупле спала я, но вот пришла Весна.
                                Лишь солнышко пригрело, снег стаял под сосной,
                                Искать я полетела подснежник голубой! 
                                  (зовет своих подружек-бабочек, они танцуют танец)
«Танец бабочек» Штраус
(две бабочки улетают на свои места, одна встречает Зайца, в руках у нее воздушный шар)
Бабочка: Ой! Что ты Зайка так дрожишь? Ночь уже, а ты не спишь Расскажи о своей беде.

Заяц  Жил я в доме лубяном, а Лисица в ледяном. В домик мой Лиса пришла, да меня и прогнала.  «Уходи,- кричит,-косой!». Мне не справиться с Лисой!
Бабочка:  Бабочка я не простая, а волшебница – ночная. Знаю, как помочь беде. Шарик я дарю тебе. Шарик не простой. Ты глаза скорей закрой: Полетишь над облаками, над лесами, над полями.А увидишь детский сад, повстречаешь там ребят.
(Бабочка и Заяц – солисты, дети поют припев
ПЕСНЯ  «Разноцветные шары» сл. Мовчан, муз. Макушина.

Заяц:                   Вот спасибо! (убегает за ширму)
Бабочка:            Так прощай, лес родной не забывай! (улетает на свое место)
(Выбегают дети с игрушками, садятся в круг)
Сказочница:     А в это время в детском саду
                            Шум, веселье, игры, смех.
(подходит к детям)
Сказочница:     Ребята, в какую игру вы играете?
                            Дети:                  Мы придумываем сказки.

Сказочница:     Ой, как интересно, а расскажите мне.
                            (Дети поднимают руки)  Ну, Леня расскажи нам сказку.
Ребенок:            Я хочу рассказать сказку про злого волшебника.
                            В лес пришел волшебник злой. Он ужасный и большой
                            Он руками замахал, и зверей заколдовал.
                            Но пришли друзья-детишки, озорные шалунишки,
                            Стали думать и решил, как зверей расколдовать.
                            И заклятье злое снять помогла им дружба!
Сказочница:     Ой, какая хорошая и добрая сказка,
                            Ребята, она вам тоже понравилась?
Дети:                  Да, очень понравилась!
Сказочница:     Да, дружба это великая сила! Ой, что я вижу,  кажется к нам гости…
(на воздушном шаре прилетает в детский сад зайчик. К детям подходит сказочница)
Заяц:                  Вижу маленьких ребят, это верно детский сад!
                            Появился я из сказки, и остаться был бы рад,
                            Мне ведь некуда деваться, дом пришлось отдать Лисе.
1 ребенок:          Тебе нечего бояться. 2 ребенок:          Эту сказку знают все.
3 ребенок:          Оставайся, Зайка, с нами. Будем весело играть.
4 ребенок:          А захочешь, сможем сами, мы Лисичку наказать!
5 ребенок:          За зверей нам очень стыдно: не пустили ночевать.
                             А за Зайчика обидно, ближним надо помогать!
             (Звери встают, опускают головы, дети из детского садавстают полукругом)
Сказочница:      Сказка ложь, да в ней намек, каждому большой урок!
                             Ну а доброта и дружба, в сказке всегда побеждает!
(Медведь и Мишутка подходят к Зайцу)
Медведь:            Зайку в беду мы теперь не дадим,
                             С Зайкой дружить мы все очень хотим.
(Звери присоединяются к детям и встают полукругом)
Мишутка:          Ну а хитрую Лису, мы прогоним из лесу,
                             Пусть живет теперь одна, мы ей больше не друзья! (выходит Лиса)
Лиса:                  Что мне делать? Как мне быть, не хочу одна я жить.
                             Вы меня, друзья, простите, и из леса не гоните!
                             Вам не буду я вредить, с Зайцем буду я дружить!

Сказочница:      Простим Лису (ответ зверей и детей)
                             Мы книжки знакомые, снова откроем,
                             И снова прочтем от страницы к странице,
                             Всегда ведь приятно с любимым героем,
                             Опять повстречаться и вновь подружиться!
Песня  «ДРУЖБА» сл. и муз. Т. Сауко

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), Лариса12 (21.02.2021)

----------


## m a r i n a 122

Автор сценария – Савиных Н.Н.                               
                Сказка.
             Как богатыри Русь спасли.
      Шут и царь сидят рядом. Царь дремлет.
Шут: Дни и ночи царь не спит.
          Горько плачет, голосит.
  (царь храпит, открывает один глаз)

Царь: Мне отчизна дорога.
           Кто спасет Русь от врага?

Шут: Батюшка! Не голоси.
          К нам Илью ты пригласи.

Царь: Муромец судьбой обижен.
           30 лет сидит недвижен.

Шут: Ох! Устал я от нытья!
          Нет от этого житья!
	 Может быть, я согрешу
	 Возьму -ка я и попляшу!
  Шут приплясывает, царь, забывшись, пляшет с ним вместе. 
  Опомнившись, стучит посохом.
 Царь: Совесть, шут, ты поимей!
	   Над бедой шутить не смей!

Шут: Ладно, царь, не прав был шут!
	  Странники к тебе идут.
 (Входят странники)

1 странник: Батюшка! Тебе поклон!
              Враг нанес большой урон.
              Топчет он родную Русь.
2 странник: Но я помочь тебе берусь.
	      Ключевой воды налью
	      И мигом вылечу Илью.

Царь: За это - щедро награжу,
	  А, пока, вас провожу.

Странники приходят к Илье Муромцу.

1 странник: Богатырь! Тебе поклон!
	    От царя. Мечтает он
	    Что бы ты, воды напился
	    От недуга излечился.
 Илья пьет воду, встает, потягивается, берет меч.
Илья: Долго я недвижим был.
	  Силы много накопил.
	  Мне коня скорей к порогу!
	  И отправлюсь я в дорогу.
	  И собой возьму друзей,
	  Удалых богатырей.
           Добрыню Никитича 
           И  Алешу Поповича.
 Въезжают богатыри.
 Выходят 3 девицы
1 дев: Мы прекрасные девицы
	  Вышли нынче из светлицы.
2 дев: Проводить вас в трудный бой
	  Чтоб с победою домой
	  И со славой возвратились.
3 дев: Обещаем долго ждать
	  Добрым словом вспоминать.
  Девицы подходят к богатырям подают им шлемы и повязывают плащи. Отходят, машут на прощание рукой.
2 странник: Тянуть богатыри не стали,
	  И на битву поскакали (машут им вслед)

Богатыри скачут, подъезжают к крепости.
Алеша П: Долго, долго мы скакали.
	        Кони от дорог устали.
	        Предлагаю отдохнуть,
	        Лечь и на траве заснуть.

Добрыня Н: Молвишь ты не то, мой брат.
	        На холме Чернигов град.
	        И Тугарина отряд.
Илья: Ой, ты гой, еси, дружина храбрая!
	  Ребятушки!
	  Освободим от бусурманов
	  Русь – Матушку!
                        Сражение
Илья: Что, друзья, повеселели?
	  Врага сегодня одолели.
	  К батюшке пора спешить
	  И с женитьбой все решить.
  Выбегает Соловей – разбойник

Соловей: Рано начали резвиться,
	  Понапрасну веселиться.
	  Вам меня не одолеть.
	  Как бы вдаль не улететь.
Соловей свистит, богатыри покачиваются.

Добрыня Н: Придется, нам опять водицы
	  Из ковша, друзья, напиться.
	  И с разбойником сразиться.

                   Сражение.
Илья: Соловья – разбойника, батюшке царю.
	  Для увеселения в подарок подарю.
 Богатыри возвращаются к царю.
   Выходят царь, шут, странники.
Богатыри: Басурман мы победили!
	     Русь от них освободили!
Царь: Вот дружина удалая!
	  Русь - от ворога спасая,
	  Не жалела сил своих.
Шут: Ты зря намедне голосил.
Царь: Призвать девиц ко дворцу.
	  И отправить всех к венцу

 Выходят 3 девушки, подходят к богатырям и танцуют.

Шут: Мы закатим славный пир,
	  Слышен будет на весь мир.

----------


## Анна-Maria

Диск Лидии Раздобариной "Кукольный театр" (фонограммы +и-, звуки и шумы театра и живой природы) 

http://narod.ru/disk/20315206000/%D0...D1%80.rar.html  -диск

http://narod.ru/disk/20315234000/%D0...D0%B5.jpg.html    обложка[/QUOTE]

 Это тексты песен с мелодией к диску.

http://narod.ru/disk/20340999000/2010-05-03.rar.html

----------

finocka (03.01.2022), galyamul (06.07.2021), Vassa (16.12.2018), НИрина (04.12.2018)

----------


## витютнева юлия

Где ложка?

Сережа: Где ложка? (капризно)
Где ложка? (строго)
Где ложка? (громко, падая на диван)
(входят мама, папа, дедушка. Они сторательно ищут ложку.)
Мама: Места себе не находит Сережка-
Пропала сережкина чайная ложка.
Папа: Да не какая-нибудь – золоченная.
Ручка у ложки двойная крученая.
(усталые присаживаются отдохнуть)
Дедушка: Всем домом искали пропавшую ложку.
Может упала она за окошко?
Папа (обвиняя маму): Может ее засосал пылесос?
Мама (обвиняя папу): Может быть папа в портфеле унес?
(Выходит тетя, прикладывая платок к глазам)
Мама (виновато): Вспомнила тетя…
Тетя: Ведь я говорила,
Когда «на зубок»
Эту ложку дарила:
«Храните на память
От любящей тети
Нигде не найдете!»
(Появляется бабушка)
Дедушка: (с надеждой поварачиваясь к ней)
Бабушка, с кухни вернувшись,
Сказала….
Бабушка: Ложку, наверное, кошка слизала.
Куда же мурлыка ее задевала?
Дайте-ка я поищу за диваном.
(Все передвигают мебель)
Мама (с умилением): Ложку Сережка искать помогал,
Диван вместе с бабушкой отодвигал.
Сережа (с упреком): Переставлял чемоданы и кресла.
Все: Нет. Не находится.
Ложка исчезла.
(мама ставит перед Сережкой чашку, все угощают его. Он отварачивается)
Мама (сильно переживая) Без ложки за чаем Сережка скучает,
А тетя опять головою качает.
Тетя: Ребенок страдает,смотреть не могу я!
Купим, Сереженька, купим другую!
(Бабушка выходит и возвращается с большой банкой, развязывает ее)
Папа: Бабушка чай разливать перестала.
Заветную банку из шкафа достала.
Бабушка (строго всем): Бумагой и марлей варенье обвязано,
Не трогать его было строго наказано.
(Ласково Сереже)
Скушай, голубчик, малины немножко!..
Но что это?
Звякнула ложка о ложку?!
Папа: Из банки торчит ободок золотой..
Мама: Стекает варенье по ручке витой.
Все: Кто же забыл эту ложку в варенье?
(пауза) На это кончается стихотворенье.


НАШИ ПАДЕЖИ

Учитель: Петров, выйди к доске и запиши небольшой рассказ, который я тебе продиктую.
Ученик выходит к доске и готовится писать.
Учитель (диктуя): «Папа и мама ругали Вову за плохое поведение. Вова виновато молчал, а потом дал обещание справиться.»
Ученик пишет под диктовку на доске.
Учитель: «Прекрасно! Подчеркни в своем рассказе все существительные.»
Ученик подчеркивает слова «мама», «папу», «Вову», «поведение», «Вова», «обещание».
Учитель: «Готово? Определи в каких падежах стоят эти существительные. Понял задание?»
Ученик: «Да!»
Учитель: «Начинай!»
Ученик: «Папа» и «Мама». Кто? Что? Родители, значит родительный. Ругали Кого? Чего? Вову. «Вова» - это имя. Значит падеж именительный. Ругали за что? За плохое поведение. Видно, что-то натворил. Значит, у «поведения» падеж – творительный. Вова молчал виновато. Значит, здесь у «Вовы» падеж винительный. Ну, а «обещание», конечно, в дательном падеже, раз Вова его дал! Вот и все!
Учитель: «Да-а, разбор получился оригинальный! Неси-ка дневник, Петров. Интересно, какую отметку ты бы себе поставил?»
Ученик: «Какую? Конечно, пятерку!»
Учитель: «Значит, пятерку? Кстати, в каком падеже ты назвал это слово «Пятерку»?»
Ученик: «В предложном!»
Учитель: «В предложном? Почему же?»
Ученик: «Ну, я же ее сам предложил

----------


## elya100

Выкладываю так. Гости приходят с национальными гостинцами.

Уральские посиделки
Действующие лица:
Хозяин – 
Хозяйка –
Русские гости: взрослый – 
		  дети – 
		  коробейники – 
		  девочки –
Коми-пермяцкие гости: взрослый –
			      дети:
      Понтей - 
      Сосед - 
			      жнецы –
Татарские гости: взрослый –
		      Гульчечек –
		      Убыр – 
		      Брат – 
	  	      Жена брата – 
		      Танцующие девочки – 
      Девочки старшая группа «озеро» -.
		      Дерево вяз (взрослый) –.
_________________________________________________________________________________

Под русскую народную мелодию выходит хозяин.
Хозяин: Эй, люди добрые! Вам ли сегодня по домам сидеть, да в окно глядеть! Вам ли сегодня туманиться, грустить да печалиться!
Хозяйка: Рады видеть вас, у себя в гостях, в нашей горнице. Здесь для вас, для гостей дорогих будет праздник большой, праздник радостный, по обычаю, по старинному "посиделками" называется.
Хозяин: Пожалуйте, гости дорогие! Веселья вам да радости!
(Заходят под русскую народную мелодию: дети и взрослый. Здороваются.)
Хозяйка: Здравствуйте! Гости дорогие! Проходите, будьте как дома.
Ребенок:  Мы пришли не с пустыми руками. 
     Принесли вам блюдо с пирогами. 
     Пироги капустные, очень, очень вкусные.
Ребенок: Мы к вам в гости собирались, повкусней испечь старались.
Пирогов отведайте, да нашу сказку послушайте.
Хозяйка: Ой, спасибо детвора, проходите вот сюда.
(Сказка русская)
Жили-были два друга: Костя да Федя. Костя рос бережливым мальчиком. Даст ему мать пятачок или даже копеечку, Костя обязательно положит  денежку в копилочку. А его дружок Федя – наоборот. Как только появится у него пятак или гривенник, обязательно чего-нибудь да купит. То зерна голубям, то корму рыбам, то собакам собачьей радости – колбасы.
Как-то случилась в большом селе ярмарка. Костя выгреб из своей копилочки пригоршню медяков и решил разных разностей накупить да семиголосую гармошечку. А Федя дома остался. Что ему на ярмарке без денег делать – только глазеть.
Шел Костя на ярмарку лесом, шел – да заблудился. Вдруг видит: голубь летит. А голуби всюду летают, все дороги знают.
Костя: Покажи мне, голубь, дорогу. Я тебе денежку дам.
Голубь: Зачем же мне денежка? У меня кармана нет. И кто ты такой, чтобы я тебе дорогу показывал?
Костя: А я Федин товарищ.
Голубь: Тогда другое дело. Покажу.
Показал голубь Косте дорогу, и тот дальше пошел. Идет и видит: мост через реку снесло. Вдруг смотрит: плотвичка к нему подплывает.
Рыбка: Я тебя, Костя, знаю. Ты Федин товарищ. Иди, я тебе брод покажу.
И показала.
Пришел Костя на ярмарку.
Выходят Коробейники.
1 коробейник: Привет, детвора! Как у вас дела?
		  Нынче ярмарка у нас! Покупай всё про запас!
		  Эй, народ, не зевай, пятами доставай!
		  Пляши, гуляй, только рот не разевай!
2 коробейник: Я коробейник Ивашка,
		  На мне красная рубашка!
		  Хожу по городам и селам
		  Со своим товаром веселым!
Подходят к нему девочки.
Девочка: А что у тебя за товар?
2 коробейник: Балалайки, дудочки,
		Крендельки да булочки,
		Матрешки, платочки,
		Веночки, цветочки.
Девочка: А нам бы платочки –
	     Хоровод водить, людей веселить!
Танец  с платками (девочки)

А на ярмарке много всяких людей. И хороших и плохих. Вытащил плохой человек Костины денежки. Заплакал бедняга. Жалко. Столько времени копил.
Вдруг подбегает к нему Кудлая собака. Совсем чужая. Незнакомая. Узнала в чем дело, и говорит Косте.
Собака: Не горюй! Жди меня тут.
А у собак, известно, нюх хороший. Они все могут вынюхать и узнать. Любого вора найдут.
Вынюхала собака, у кого Костины деньги, отобрала их да  Косте принесла. Принесла и кое-что ему на ухо шепнула.
Накупил Костя разных разностей, орехов – сладостей и семиголосую гармошечку. Идет Костя домой и всех угощает разными разностями, орехами- сладостями. И собаку, и рыб, и птиц.
Пришел Костя к себе в деревню, нашел Федю и подает ему семиголосую гармошечку.
Костя: Вот тебе, мой хороший товарищ, подарочек!
Тот глазам не верит.
Федя: Да что с тобой случилось, Костя? Какой ты добрый стал!
Костя: Теперь я всегда таким буду.
(Обнимает Костя Федю).
Ничего не понимает Федя, что с Костей произошло. Не знал Федя, что собака на ярмарке Косте на ухо шепнула. А шепнула она ему две пословицы:
«Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей»
«Бережливым быть хорошо, а добрым лучше».

 Входят гости под национальную мелодию  в коми-пермяцких народных костюмах
Хозяин: А вот еще гости на походе.
Взрослый:  Дома ли хозяева?
Хозяин: Дома, дома! Проходите гости дорогие! Гость на гость – хозяину радость.
Ребенок: Мы к вам в гости пришли и подарки принесли.
Ребенок: Мы не ленились, все работали, трудились. 
Ребенок: Вот вам блюда наши: пельняни, селянка, да каши!
Хозяин: Спасибо, ребятки, садитесь здесь по порядку!
Взрослый:  Гости – люди подневольные, где посадят, там и сидят. Хотим вам рассказать нашу сказку коми-пермяцкую.
(Коми-пермяцкая сказка)

Жил да был мужик по имени Понтей. Богатый и очень жадный.
Уродилась у него в поле рожь высокая да колосистая, и тут бы только радоваться надо, а Понтей горюет:
Понтей: опять у меня расходы! Чтобы такой урожай убрать, надо помощников со всей деревни созывать. А если помощники придут, их напоить, накормить надо. Они день отработают, а ты их уже корми! Они другой день отработают, а ты их опять угощай, корми! И на третий день корми, и на четвёртый... Чистое разорение! Нет, хорошо бы так сделать, чтобы помощники у меня наработали побольше, а я бы хлеба, соли да квасу истратил поменьше...
Ходит он у своей избы под окошками, руки за спину заложил, голову опустил: думает.
А рядом с ним жил один  шустрый мужичок. Он давно про скопидомство Понтеево знал, и очень оно ему надоело. И вот, как увидел этот мужичок  Понтея на лужайке, так сразу подходит к нему и говорит вежливо-превежливо:
Сосед: Здорово, дядя Понтей! О чём задумался? Если горе какое – поделись! Я ведь тебе сосед: вдруг да что и присоветую, вдруг да и выручу.
Понтей: Есть горе, есть. И посоветоваться надо бы. Да только за хороший-то совет, поди, денежку с меня стрясёшь?
Сосед: Ну что ты! Я за так!
Обрадовался Понтей и рассказал соседу-мужичку про свою заботу:
Понтей: Как бы сделать так, чтобы помощники у меня в поле наработали побольше, а я бы на их угощение истратился поменьше.
Мужичок и дослушивать не стал, вмиг всё сообразил.
Сосед: Знаю, что тут делать надо, знаю. И тебя, дядя Понтей, научу.
Понтей: Научи, милушко, научи!
Сосед: День надо растянуть, чтобы он вдвое длиннее стал. Вот у тебя помощники-то в два раза больше и наработают, а съедят в два раза меньше.
Понтей: Да как его растянешь? Чем?
Сосед: Кхватом, дядя Понтей, ухватом. Тем самым, которым твоя хозяйка горшки в печи переставляет. Возьми завтра утречком ухват, залезай на сосну в поле, да как солнышко подыматься начнёт, ты в него ухватом и упрись посильнее. Вот так вот день и растянется. Понял ли?
Понтей: Понял! Да только не обманываешь?
Сосед: Ни в жизнь! Сам этак делаю. Правда, не летом, осенью, когда со старухой картошку в огороде копаем. Осеннее-то солнышко куда как быстро садится: вот я его на полчасика – на часик нет-нет да ухватом и придержу. Шибко хорошо выходит! Но осенью, конечно, легче. Осенью солнышко ходит невысоко, и я придерживаю коротеньким ухватом. А по нынешней, летней, поре надо ухват на длинный шест насаживать. Есть ли у тебя такой?
Понтей: Есть!
Совсем уже воспрял духом Понтей и кинулся по деревне скликать на завтрашний день помощников.
А рано утром, когда ещё и петухи не кукарекали и заря не занималась, забрал у бабы на кухне самый длинный, крепкий ухват, вытянул из ограды самую длинную, самую толстую жердь и прикрутил к ней ухват веревкой.
Прибежал к высокой сосне, влез почти на самую макушку, глядит, не идут ли жнецы-помощники.
И вот жнецы пришли, и новый день над полем занялся.

Жнецы работают - танец

Понтей выставил над сосной ухват как можно дальше, прицелился в красное солнышко да и держит, и держит изо всех сил, чтобы оно не так быстро поднималось.
Солнышко ещё только-только над лесной опушкой приподнялось, а у Понтея уже и рученьки болят, и спина разламывается, занемела. Но зато он так и чувствует, так и видит: время тише пошло! Так тихо да медленно, что, можно сказать, совсем остановилось.
Понтей: Ишь ты! Как бы мне лишка не перестараться. Похоже, я день-то не вдвое уже растяну, а раз в пять! Как бы мои работнички не догадались. А догадаются – по домам разбегутся. Нет, надо и самому отдохнуть, и мужикам да бабам дать передышку.
Сполз он с сосны, сел, на землю.
Понтей: Ну, робятушки! Поработали мы хорошо, давайте-ка пообедаем.
Жнецы, конечно, очень удивились: на самом-то деле и часу не прошло. Но раз хозяин обедать зовёт, спорить не стали: сели, пообедали.
Пообедали, отдохнули, да только за серпы взялись, только снопы вязать на суслоны ставить наладились, а Понтей опять со своей сосны слазит.
Слазит, отпыхивается, рукавом пот утирает.
Понтей: Ну и работёнка наша крестьянская! Ну и упарились мы, робятушки! Ну и дел наворочали! Давайте-ка по полдничаем!
Так весь день у жнецов и прошёл в обедах, полдниках, ужинах да паужинах, и ничего они толком в поле не сделали, но Понтей всё равно рад.
Идет домой, жердь с ухватом за собой волочит, едва-едва ноги переставляет, а в бородищу ухмыляется.
Понтей: Это ж надо же, сколько я сегодня хлеба да квасу сберёг! Работники-то думают: это я их за один день так здорово наугощал, а я их, глупых, накормил за целую неделю. Завтра утром опять на сосну полезу. Ай да я!

Хозяйка:  Много разных народов в нашем крае родном,
	     Дружной семьей мы живем 
	     Татарских гостей к себе ждем!

Заходят Татары.
Хозяин: Добрый день!
Татарские гости: Здравствуйте! Исэнмесез! Желаем вам веселья, радости. 
Мы к вам тоже не с пустыми руками.
Принесли вам гостинцы национальные.
Вот попробуйте  чак-чак, белеш, баурсак.
И сказку татарскую послушайте.

Когда-то в давние времена жила в дремучем лесу старуха убыр-ведьма. Она и сама была злая-презлая и других людей подбивала на плохие дела.
Был у старухи-убыр сын. Как-то раз пошёл он в деревню и приметил там красавицу Гульчечек.

Танец девочек (Эпипэ – поют взрослые)

Очень понравилась ему эта девушка.
Тёмной ночью похитил он красавицу из родного дома и умчал к себе в лес.
Зажили они в избушке втроём. Уехал однажды сын надолго из дома, а Гульчечек затосковала, стала просить злую старуху: 
Гульчечек: Отпусти меня к родным погостить! Соскучилась я.
Убыр: Не пущу. Живи здесь. 
А если нужно было ведьме уходить из избы, она запирала Гульчечек на большой замок.
Но раз случилось так, что ушла убыр в лес на всю ночь, а замок повесить  на дверь забыла.
Обрадовалась Гульчечек, стала в дорогу собираться
Гульчечек (поет): Стало в лесу светло, в небе луна взошла.
		       Выну я из печки беляши, в гости домой пойду.
Сложила она беляши в платок и скорей-скорей к родным в деревню.
Вернулась ведьма домой, смотрит – ни Гульчечек, ни беляшей. Ох как разозлилась убыр!
Обернулась она серым волком и кинулась вдогонку за Гульчечек. Бежит, дорогу обнюхивает… следы разыскивает, а сама:
Убыр (поёт хриплым голосом): 
Хвост мой, как сноп ржаной,
	Машу я хвостом и рычу:
	Беляши мои отдай –
	Не то на куски разорву.
Гульчечек услышала песню злой ведьмы – испугалась. Как же ей вернуть беляши: ни одного не осталось – съела все в пути.
Видит, неподалёку старый вяз стоит. 
Гульчечек: Развесистый вяз, тенистый вяз!
	        Злая убыр меня догоняет,
	        Спрячь поскорее меня, вяз!
	        Укрой поскорее меня, вяз!
Сжалился вяз – раскрыл пошире своё дупло. Гульчечек залезла туда, сидит, не шелохнётся.

Вяз укрывает Гульчечек (взрослый в костюме вяза)

Добежала убыр до вяза. Когтями землю царапала, всю ночь выла и рычала. Но Гульчечек притаилась в дупле, голоса не подаёт.
Утром взошло солнышко, ведьма к себе домой вернулась. Гульчечек вылезла из дупла и побежала дальше.
Но как только наступил вечер, убыр опять обернулась волком. Напала она на след Гульчечек.
Убыр:	Хвост мой, как сноп ржаной
	Машу я хвостом и рычу:
	Беляши мои отдай –
	Не то на куски разорву.
Услышала Гульчечек – и не знает, что делать. Туда-сюда посмотрела – видит рядом полянка, а на полянке маленькое озерко. 
Гульчечек: Озеро серебряное, озеро полноводное!
	        Догоняет меня старуха убыр,
	        Спрячь меня поскорей, озеро!
	        Укрой меня поскорей, озеро!
Выплеснулось озерко из берегов. 

Танец «Озеро» (девочки старшая группа)

Окружило озеро Гульчечек водой, не может к ней ведьма приблизиться.
Целую ночь выла убыр на берегу, царапала когтями камни, зубами скрипела, да что толку.
А как только рассвело, убралась ведьма в свой дремучий лес.
Отхлынуло озерко на своё прежнее место, и Гульчечек оказалась на дороге. Поблагодарила она озеро – и снова в путь.
Вот уж и родную деревню видно. 
Гульчечек: Ну всё страшное теперь позади. 
Да не тут-то было.
Опять обернулась злая убыр волком, бежит по пятам, вот-вот догонит.
 Убыр:	 Хвост мой, как сноп ржаной
	 Машу я хвостом и рычу:
	 Беляши мои отдай –
	 Не то на куски разорву.
Оглянулась по сторонам Гульчечек. Видит – на краю поля высокая береза стоит. Бросилась к ней Гульчечек, залезла на самую верхушку, а ведьма уж тут как тут. Подбежала к берёзе, принялась когтями корни подрывать.
Гульчечек: Неужели конец мой настал?  Погубит меня злая убыр. Не видать мне больше отца, матери.
Но тут сел на березу скворец. 
Гульчечек:  Черноглазый, скворушка, чернокрылый, скворушка!
	         Возьми волосок из моей косы,
	         Моим родным его отнеси,
	         Поскорее отнеси, скворушка!
Она вырвала из косы волоски и дала скворцу. Полетел скворушка к дому Гульчечек и повесил волоски на ворота.
Подошёл к воротам старший брат Гульчечек, заметил волоски. 
Брат: Конь мой тёрся гривой о ворота да оставил свои волоски.
Взял он волоски и натянул их вместо струн на скрипку. 
Жена брата: Дай-ка я попляшу да на скрипочке поиграю.
Но только она притопнула ножкой, только струн смычком коснулась, как запели струны голосом Гульчечек:
	Плясовую не играй – поясница болит,
	Ножками не топай – головушка болит.
Жена брата: Надо же. Поёт скрипка человеческим голосом. Не велит плясовую играть, не велит ножками топать!
Тогда взял скрипку брат. Не успел тронуть струн, как запела скрипка голосом Гульчечек:
	Не тронь, не тронь, братец, - голова болит,
	Не касайся ты срун – волосы болят…
	На опушке леса белая береза,
	На её верхушке Гульчечек сидит,
	У корней березы воет злая убыр,
	Корни подрывает, меня погубить хочет,
	Не играй ты, братец, скрипку отложи,
	На опушку леса ко мне поспеши!
Не стал братец раздумывать, схватил тяжёлую дубину, сел на коня и помчался в лес.
Ведьма уже корни у березы подрыла. Качается березонька - того и гляди упадёт.
Подскакал брат Гульчечек к старухе убыр, да как стукнет её дубиной. Свалилась ведьма наземь, даже крикнуть не успела.
Снял он свою сестру с берёзы, посадил на коня и привёз домой. Ой как обрадовались родные! С тех пор стали они жить все вместе дружно и счастливо. 

Хозяйка: Сколько прекрасных людей разных национальностей живет в нашем крае! Так давайте возьмемся за руки, друзья, и заведем большой уральский хоровод.

Уральский хоровод (исполняют взрослые и дети, двигаются по кругу, змейкой).

Хозяин:
Ты пройдись по зелёной траве,
Улыбнись облакам в вышине
Запах клевера сердцем вдохни.
Нет прекрасней Уральской земли!
Мир природы родимой земли,
Всей душою цени и люби.
Будем слушать мы трель соловья -
Это наша родная земля!

Хозяйка: А сейчас приглашаем всех, собраться за большой стол да попить чайку из самовара с гостинцами!

----------


## MLV

Спектакль печатался в "Музыкальном руководителе" я его немного модернизировала. Вот что получилось

*СТРЕКОЗА И МУРАВЕЙ*

Сцена оформлена под деревенскую улицу.  Около дома стоит скамейка. На ней сидит девочка, которая качает братика (куклу), рядом сидит кот (игрушка)Звучит музыка, по очереди выходят девочки. Имитируют сбор цветов. Садятся небольшими кучками, плетут венки. Входят мальчики.
1 реб. Что вы, девочки, сидите?
	 Машу в лес с собой зовите!
	 Побежим в лес по дорожке
	 Будут полными лукошки.
Девочки встают.
Девочка . И то верно!
Песня «Выйди, Маша» муз 
Подружки. 	Выйди, Маша, из ворот, из ворот
		Выйди, Маша, в хоровод, в хоровод
Маша. 	Нет, подружки,  не могу, не могу
		Братца Ваню берегу, стерегу
Подружки. Серый котик у ворот, у ворот
		Пусть он Ваню бережёт, стережёт
Маша.	Серый котик, посиди, посиди
		Братца Ваню береги, стереги.
Дети встают двумя шеренгами
Танец «По малину в сад пойдём» муз Филиппенко
На начало танца занавес открывается. Декорация леса.
После танца дети расходятся по всему залу.
Модель «Ягоды» мальчики изображают корзины, девочки сбор ягод. На второй раз меняются.
	Я веток ягоды срываю
	И в лукошко собираю
	Будет полное лукошко
	Я попробую немножко
	Я попробую немножко
	Мы попробуем четь чуть
	Будет лёгким к дому путь.
Модель повторяется два раза.  Раздаётся звон колокольчика.
Гриб.  Дети!
Реб. Слышали?
Дети. Ага!
 Гриб. Дети! (звон колочильчика)
реб. Кто здесь?
Гриб. Это я!
Реб. Здравствуйте, вы кто  скажите?
Гриб. Я волшебный	 гриб! Смотрите!
	Только палочкой взмахну
	В сказку вас перенесу!
Реб. В сказку? Нас?
Гриб.  Готовы вы?
	Отправляйтесь! Раз, два, три!
Звучит волшебная музыка,  дети, кружась покидают сцену.
Звучит вступление к арии муравья. На сцену вылетают бабочки, они собирают пыльцу. Зайчики пилят дерево, медвежата таскают брёвна.
Муравей. Я муравей, всем здравствуйте. Привет!
		Трудолюбивей существа на свете нет!
		Всех зверей собрал, всем дал работу
		В разгаре лето всем гулять охота.
Но помнить мы должны 
Не  только о веселье
Построим дом и будет новоселье.
Звери подпевают веселье потом, сначала строим дом! – 2 р.
Звучит музыка «летняя фантазия»
	Лето красное пришло, стало ясно и светло
	На лужок мы прибежали, там цветочки увидали (цветы бегают по поляне)
	Бабочки тут прилетели, на цветы они 

Танец «бабочек»
Стрекоза. Выбегает на полянку, подбегает к бабочкам
Стрекоза. Бабочки, красавицы
		Что вы тут летаете?
Бабочки 	Мы пыльцы насобираем,
		Из неё мы клея сварим
		Звери строят новый дом
		Будут жить зимою в нём
Стрекоза. Вы торопитесь напрасно
		Как тепло в лесу, прекрасно
		Мне не нужен летом дом
		Дом построю я потом!
Бабочка. Так не годится
		Надо трудиться
Стрекоза. 	Посмотрите вон туда
		 Я такая не одна (выбегают божьи коровки)
		Вон божия коровка летает и летает
		Никакой заботы, как и я не знает.
Танец «божьих коровок»
Бабочки и божьи коровки улетают
Стрекоза  (поёт)
	Какая красота! Цветы, листочки, травы!
	В деревьях и кустах
	Всё резвость и забавы!
	Мечтаю я о том
	Чтоб лету не кончаться
	Мне каждый кустик дом
	И я хочу смеяться!
	Ха-ха! Ха-ха! Заботы чепуха!
	Ха-ха! Хи-хи!
	Работают лишь только чудаки!
Стрекоза смеётся и улетает.
На поляну выходят зайцы с пилами и топорами.
Танец «Стройка»
Вылетает стрекоза
	Ну, а вы зачем стучали?
	Всех ворон перепугали?
Зайцы. Звери строят новый дом
		Будут жить зимою в нём
Стрекоза. 	Вот нашли себе заботу
		Летом строить зимний дом
		Не хочу сейчас работать
		Дом построю я потом (улетает ха-ха, ха-ха заботы чепуха!..)
На поляну выходят медведи. Они носят брёвна под музыку.
Снова появляется стрекоза.
	Неужели не устали?
	Сколько брёвен натаскали!
Медведь. Мишки любят потрудиться
		Нам лениться не годиться
Стрекоза. 	Мне не нужен новый дом
		Дом построю я потом.
		Ха-ха! Хи-хи! Работают лишь только чудаки!
Звери достраивают дом, дом построен.
Муравей. Наконец, готов наш дом
	 В нём мы дружно заживём.
Танец «Осень под зонтиком»
Выходит муравей (начинает месить тесто)
	Напеку я много плюшек
	Для своих друзей, подружек
	Ведь сегодня новоселье
	Значит праздник и веселье
	Подходите, помогайте
	Сто скорее накрывайте!
Модель      напечём для  вас баранки.
Булки, бублики, буханки.
Пирожки, батоны, плюшки,
И плетенки, и ватрушки.
Курабье, бисквит, печенье.
Бутерброды, чай с вареньем.
Выбирайте, не стесняйтесь, угощайтесь!     

Стрекоза. (дрожа от холода)
	Ох, как холодно кругом
	Вот так счастье – новый дом! (подходит к муравью)
	Здравствуй, добрый муравей,
	Ты сегодня ждёшь гостей?
	Пожалей меня, кум милый
	Прокорми и обогрей!
Муравей.	 Летом все звери трудились
		Ты же только веселилась
		Лето целое пропела
		А работать не хотела
Стрекоза.	Я всё пела да гуляла
		Даже чуточку устала
Муравей 	Нарезвилась от души
		А теперь иди, пляши!
Стрекоза.	Ой, пришла моя беда!
		Ой, зимой погибну я! (плачет)
Звери. Летом все звери трудились
	Ты же только веселилась!
Стрекоза	Вы пожалуйста простите
		В новый дом меня пустите
		Буду печку топить, буду воду носить
		Поняла я всё, друзья
		Мне без вас прожить нельзя
Муравей. Может нам её простить?
		В дом пустить и угостить?
		Ведь у всех сегодня праздник
		Как ты думаешь, проказник (зайцу)
Заяц.		Думаю её простить и на праздник пригласить.
Песня «Сказка по лесу идёт»
Или танец «Весёлый танец»

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), yu-k-a (11.03.2019), Елена М (30.05.2021), Томагочи (19.01.2019)

----------


## Трататуля

:tongue:
Сказка-драматизация "Приключения Треугоши" (авторская)Лалетина Илона АлександровнаТимофеева Наталья Николаевна
Треугоша: Я, весёлый Треугоша,
Знают все меня вокруг.
Я, ребята самый лучший,
Самый преданный ваш друг.
Мне с утра в почтовый ящик
Кто-то положил письмо.
Нет ни адреса, ни марки
От кого пришло оно?
(читает)
Всё понятно, это ноль!
Ведущая прочесть изволь!
Ведущая: (читает письмо)
Ребята, я потрясена
С ноликом стряслась беда.
Нужно срочно выезжать,
Цифру ноль скорей спасать.
Треугоша: Если кто попал в беду
На помощь мигом я приду
Нету для меня преград
Отправляюсь в Цифроград.
Ведущая: Треугоша в путь пустился
В лесу сказок очутился.
На полянке, на лесной
Спорит белочка с лисой:
Белка: Ты, лисичка, неправа
Я ленту первая нашла!
Лиса: А я первая схватила,
И на лапку накрутила!
Белка: Нет, отдай она моя,
Ишь, какая хитрая!
Лиса: Не отдам, и не проси
Другую ленточку ищи!
Треугоша: Лиса, белочка, не ссорьтесь 
И сейчас же успокойтесь
Ленту мигом разделю
Двух подружек помирю.
(Треугоша обращается к детям: как поровну разделить ленту между подружками?)
Ведущая: Сложил ленту пополам 
Разрезал и подружкам дал.
Лиса и белка 
(вместе): Ну, спасибо, Треугоша!
Может мы, тебе поможем? 
Треугоша: Помощи я буду рад
Как попасть мне в Цифроград? 
Лиса: По тропинке ты иди,
Цифроград там, впереди. 
Ведущий: Треугоша шёл, да шёл
В Словознайкино пришёл. 
А в деревне кутерьма
Потерялись вдруг слова.
Стихи Словознайка сочинял
А в конце нужных слов не подобрал. 
Словознайка: Треугоша, помоги,
Видно встал не с той ноги.
Сочинял стихи с утра
Да попрятались слова.
Треугоша: Это горе не беда
В рифму подберём слова.
Даром время не теряй 
Стихи читать ты начинай.
Буква «Я»: Не ходи вперёд и прямо
Впереди большая …..(яма)
Буква» У»: Хоть погода хмурится
Мы все пойдём на….(улицу)
Буква «И»: На лесной глухой опушке
Бабки - Ёжкина …. (избушка)
Словознайка: Ну, спасибо, Треугоша!
Чем же мы тебе поможем?

Треугоша: Помощи я буду рад,
Как попасть мне в Цифроград?
Словознайка: По тропинке ты иди,
Цифроград там впереди.
Ведущая: Треугоша вновь в пути
Лес и поле впереди 
Но с пути герой наш сбился,
В царстве Снежной королевы очутился.
Видит, Кай сидит, скучает 
Никого не замечает.
Треугоша: Почему ты, Кай грустишь?
Отвечай, чего молчишь?
Кай: Королева мне из льдинок
Велела выложить картинку
Целый час сижу, гадаю
Результат не получаю.
Треугоша: Слушай, Кай, не огорчайся
Мы с ребятами поможем 
Твою картинку быстро сложим.
(Дети вместе с Треугошей выкладывают картинку)
Кай: Ну, спасибо вам, друзья
Чем могу помочь вам я?
Треугоша: Помощи я буду рад, 
Как попасть мне в Цифроград?
Кай: По тропинке ты пойдешь 
Город с цифрами найдёшь.
Ведущий: Треугоша шел не долго
Вот он город Цифроград,
На башнях циферки блестят.
Цифры бегают, играют
Веселятся и поют 
Только нолика нет тут!?
(Нолик сидит в стороне и грустит)
Треугоша: Почему, ты Ноль скучаешь
Никого не замечаешь?
Нолик: Мне грустно, потому-что
Цифры не хотят со мной дружить.
Они говорят, что я ничего не значу.
 (Цифры выстраиваются в ряд)
Единица: Я, один иль единица
Очень тонкая, как спица.
Двойка: А я, просто цифра два,
Посмотрите какова.
Шею выгнула дугой,
Волочится хвост за мной.
Тройка: А я, просто цифра три
На меня ты посмотри.        
Четвёрка:Я четыре иль четвёрка,
Оттопырю локоть ловко.
Пятёрка:Любят дети цифру пять.
Только тот, кто много знает
Пятёрки в школе получает.
Девятка: Я цифра девять иль девятка
Цирковая акробатка.
Если на голову встану,
Цифрой шесть, я сразу стану.
Единица: А ты, ноль, хоть и хорошенький,
Но не стоишь ничегошеньки.
Тройка: Ну а я, скажу вам честно,
Ноль вообще пустое место.
Треугоша: Цифры, все вы здесь не правы
Нолик может и не главный,
Но, если слева рядом с ним
Единицу примостим,
Он побольше станет весить.
Потому что это – десять. 
Я двойку в двадцать превращу.
Из троек и четвёрок
Могу я, если захочу 
Составить тридцать, сорок.
Цифры:Извинится нам, позволь 
(все вместе)Ты, нам нужен, милый ноль.
Будем вместе дружно жить,
Веселиться и дружить.
Нолик:Треугоша, мой дружок,
Ты мне здорово помог!
Треугоша:Ну а мне пора домой,
Досвиданья, милый ноль.
И вы циферки прощайте,
Нолика не обижайте.
(прощается с цифрами и уходит)
Ведущий: Сказка кончилась, пора,
Досвиданья детвора!

----------


## julbarsik

Вот выкладываю сказку которую нашла в каких-то старых журналах.  :Aga:  Я её немного переделала. Вот что получилось.
*Лисичкины проделки.*
РАССКАЗЧИК: Одну простую сказку, а может и не сказку,
А может, не простую, хотим вам рассказать. А вы внимательно смотрите и ничего не пропустите!

Звучит музыка. Идет лиса и распевает песенку. 

ЛИСА:	«Такой лисы, такой красы нигде в округе нет!
		Такой лисы, такой красы не видео белый свет.
		С таким умом. С таким хвостом нигде не пропаду!»

Замечает детей.

	Ох, сколько много здесь детей. Здравствуйте ребятишки: девчонки и мальчишки. Вокруг хвоста, вокруг хвоста любого обведу! Вот увидите! Сейчас я что-нибудь придумаю! (напевает) Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля… 
Спотыкается и смотрит под ноги.
	Ой, что это на тропинке валяется?
СКАЛОЧКА: Я!
ЛИСА:	Ты кто?
СКАЛОЧКА: Скалочка.
ЛИСА:	А кто это скалочка?
СКАЛОЧКА: «Скалочка я, скалочка
  Липовая палочка!
  Весело летаю,
  Тесто раскатаю!
  Возьми меня в дом –
  Пирогов напечем!»
ЛИСА:	Ишь ты! Взять что ли? Дети взять мне её? (Да!) Ладно, скалка-каталка. Пошли со мной.

Берёт скалку  и идет распевая песенку:
«Такой лисы, такой красы нигде в округе нет!
		Такой лисы, такой красы не видео белый свет.
		С таким умом. С таким хвостом нигде не пропаду!
Вокруг хвоста, вокруг хвоста любого обведу!»

Навстречу девочка.

ЛИСА:	Вот и ночлег. Надо попроситься поспать.
СКАЛОЧКА: Да кто тебя пустит?
ЛИСА:	Я любого вокруг хвоста обведу! Здравствуй, Алёнушка!
ДЕВОЧКА:   Здравствуйте. А откуда вы меня знаете? 
ЛИСА:	Да я тебя давно знаю. Пришла на ночлег попроситься. Да вот скалочку несу: пирогов печь мастерица.
ДЕВОЧКА:   Ну ладно заходи.
ЛИСА:	Только пусть моя скалочка с петушком в курятнике полежит.

Девочка ложит скалку с петушком, а лиса идет в дом спать. Потом лиса крадучись выходит из 
дома забирает скалку и уносит её к себе домой и возвращается обратно.

ЛИСА:	Доброе утро!
ДЕВОЧКА:	Доброе!
ЛИСА:	Спасибо за ночлег неси мою скалку.
РАССКАЗЧИК: Девочка подходит к петушку, а скалки нет.
ДЕВОЧКА:   Нету!
ЛИСА:	Как нету?
ДЕВОЧКА:   Пропала!
ЛИСА:	Пропала? Тогда отдавай петушка за скалочку.

Девочка отдает петушка лисе. Лиса уходит.

ПЕТУШОК: Прощай Алёнушка! Лиса, ты зачем Алёнушку обидела?
ЛИСА:	Неправда! Я честно перехитрила. 
«Такой лисы, такой красы нигде в округе нет!
		Такой лисы, такой красы не видео белый свет.
		С таким умом. С таким хвостом нигде не пропаду! 
Вокруг хвоста, вокруг хвоста любого обведу!»

Навстречу Старушка.

ЛИСА:	Здравствуй, хозяйка!
СТАРУШКА: Здравствуй.
ЛИСА:	Пусти меня с петушком на ночлег. Люди говорили что ты добрая и гостеприимная.
СТАРУШКА: Раз люди говорили… Ну что ж, входи.
ЛИСА:	Только ты моего петушка рядом с барашком посади.
РАССКАЗЧИК: Посадила старушка петушка возле барашка и вместе с лисой в дом. 

Потом лиса крадучись выходит из дома забирает петушка и уносит его к себе домой и 
возвращается обратно.

ЛИСА:	Доброе утро!
СТАРУШКА: Доброе!
ЛИСА:	Спасибо за ночлег неси мою скалку.
РАССКАЗЧИК: Старушка подходит к барашку, а петушка нет.
СТАРУШКА: Нет его!
ЛИСА:	  Как нету?
СТАРУШКА: Пропал!
ЛИСА:	  Пропал? Тогда отдавай за петушка своего барашка.
РАССКАЗЧИК: Нечего делать. Пришлось старушке отдать барашка  лисе. 

Лиса уходит.

БАРАН:	Как тебе не стыдно, старушку обижать?
ЛИСА:	Неправда! Я честно перехитрила. 
«Такой лисы, такой красы нигде в округе нет!
		Такой лисы, такой красы не видео белый свет.
		С таким умом. С таким хвостом нигде не пропаду! 
Вокруг хвоста, вокруг хвоста любого обведу!»
РАССКАЗЧИК: Навстречу им крестьянин. 

Лиса падает.

ЛИСА:	Ой, помогите!
ДЕД:		Кто это?
ЛИСА:	Да это я, лиса с барашком. Болею я, умира-а-ю! Пусти меня на ночлег к себе. А барашка 
поставь рядом с телёночком своим.
ДЕД:		Пустить, дети, мне лису? (Да!, Нет!) Добрым надо быть – гостя в дом пустить!
РАССКАЗЧИК: Посадил дед барашка возле бычка и вместе с лисой в дом. 

Потом лиса крадучись выходит из дома забирает барашка и уводит его к себе домой и 
возвращается обратно.

ЛИСА:	Доброе утро!
ДЕД:	Доброе!
ЛИСА:	Спасибо за ночлег! Веди моего барашка.
РАССКАЗЧИК:Дед подходит к бычку, а барашка нет.
ДЕД:	Нет его!
ЛИСА:	Как нет?
ДЕД:	Пропал!
ЛИСА:	Пропал? Тогда отдавай бычка своего за барашка моего.
РАССКАЗЧИК: Нечего делать. Пришлось крестьянину отдать бычка хитрой  лисе.
И вот лиса возвращается домой с бычком.
БЫЧОК: 	Как тебе не стыдно, старушку обижать?
ЛИСА:	Неправда! Я честно перехитрила. 
		«Такой лисы, такой красы нигде в округе нет!
		Такой лисы, такой красы не видео белый свет.
		С таким умом. С таким хвостом нигде не пропаду! 
Вокруг хвоста, вокруг хвоста любого обведу!»
Вот вам новый товарищ!
ПЕТУШОК: Заходи бычок, а ты прочь уходи!
ЛИСА:	Ах так! Из собственного дома выгнали! Ну я вам покажу, как меня выгонять!

Лиса разбегается, налетает на дверь, и кубарем летит в обратную сторону. 

ЛИСА:	Ладно, сказка ещё не кончилась. Посмотрим чья возьмёт! 
РАССКАЗЧИК: Идёт лиса напевая свою песенку.
«Такой лисы, такой красы нигде в округе нет!
		Такой лисы, такой красы не видео белый свет.
		С таким умом. С таким хвостом нигде не пропаду! 
Вокруг хвоста, вокруг хвоста любого обведу!»

Навстречу ему заяц.

ЗАЯЦ:	Есть морковка, есть капуста, пообедаю я вкусно!
Пообедаю я вкусно? Вкусно!
ЛИСА:	Сосед, а сосед!
ЗАЯЦ:	А это ты лиса.
ЛИСА:	Как поживаешь?
ЗАЯЦ:	Хорошо. 
ЛИСА:	Можно я зайду водички попить.
ЗАЯЦ:	Зайди.
ЛИСА:	Теперь я у тебя буду жить, а ты можешь в мой дом идти.
РАССКАЗЧИК: Зашла лиса в дом и зайчика выгнала. И пошел заяц грустный к дому лисе. Видит, а там Скалка в доме пироги печет. Петушок сидит на крыше сторожит. Барашек и Бычок в огороде занимаются.
БЫЧОК:	Что ты заяц такой грустный?
ЗАЯЦ:	Лиса меня выгнала из моего дома!
БЫЧОК:	Так ты не горюй. Мы тебе поможем лису выгнать все вместе с ребятами. Поможем? (Да!)
ПЕТУШОК:	Эй лиса! Несу косу на плечи, хочу лису посечи, ступай лиса вон!!!
ЛИСА:	Как выскачу, как выпрыгну, пойдут клочки по закоулочкам!
БАРАН:	Дети, помогите нам лису прогнать. Давайте дружно захлопаем и затопаем. А лиса испугается и убежит.

Дети хлопают и топают.

ЛИСА:	Ой, что за страшный шум! Ой, боюсь!!! (Убегает)
ЗАЯЦ:	Спасибо вам, ребята! Спасибо вам, зверята! Теперь мы будем дружно жить, не тужить!

РАССКАЗЧИК: Вот так была наказана хитрая лиса. Обманом и ложью нечего не добьёшься. А звери и скалка стали дружно вместе жить. КОНЕЦ!

:rolleyes: Надеюсь кому-нибудь пригодится.

----------


## tisa 2009

Предлагаю сценку для кукольного спектакля, возможно, кому-то пригодиться
Вкусное молоко
Декорация: лес, под деревьями - грибы. 

Ведущий. Жили-были Дед и Бабка. Пошли они однажды в лес. Бабка взяла корзину - грибы собирать, а Дед взял удочку - рыбу ловить. 
Бабка. Дед, а Дед, смотри, сколько грибов в лесу, давай собирать. 
Дед. Где ты, Бабка, грибы находишь? Я вот ни одного не вижу! Вот, один нашел! (Подходит к мухомору.) 
Бабка. Да, Дед, видно, совсем ты старый стал, коль ничего не видишь! Разве можно такие грибы собирать? Ребята, подскажите Дедушке, как этот гриб называется? Скажите, можно его рвать? (Дети отвечают.) 
Бабка. Иди, Дед, лучше к речке, лови рыбу, а грибы я сама собирать буду. 
Дед. (садится на ширму, свешивает ноги, забрасывает удочку за ширму). Ловись, ловись, рыбка, большая и маленькая! (Вытаскивает туфельку куколки.) Ребята, что же это я поймал? Скажите мне, а то я не вижу! (Дети отвечают.) Нет, мне туфелька ни к чему! Мне рыбка нужна! Буду еще ловить: ловись, рыбка, большая и маленькая! (Вытаскивает рыбку.) Ребята, опять туфельку поймал? (Дети отвечают.) Вот хорошо! Рыбку поймал. Бабушке покажу! (Появляется бабка.) 
Бабка. Ау! Дед! Ау! Посмотри, сколько я грибов насобирала! 
Дед. А я рыбку поймал! 
Бабка. Ох! Уморилась, сяду, отдохну! Ох-ох-ох! Уморилась! Никого у нас с тобой нет, Дед! Ни внучки, ни внука, ни собачки, ни кошечки! 
Дед. Ох-ох-ох! Скучно нам, старым! 
Раздается мычание 
Бабка. Ой, кто это идет сюда? Может быть, кошечка? 
Дед. Нет! Что ты, бабка, это не кошечка. 
Снова слышится мычание 
Дед. Может быть, это собачка? 
Бабка. Да нет же, это не собачка. Ребята, подскажите, кто это к нам идет? 
Дети подсказывают, входит корова, мычит 
Бабка. Коровка пришла! Что ты, коровка, мычишь, есть, наверное, хочешь? Будешь с нами жить? Мы тебя кормить будем! Иди ко мне, я тебя грибочками угощу! Ешь! (Корова отрицательно мотает головой.) Не хочет грибочков. 
Дед. Иди, иди ко мне! Я тебе рыбку дам! Ешь рыбку! (Корова отказывается.) Не хочет! Чем же нам коровку накормить? 
Бабка. Ребята! А вы знаете, что любит коровка? 
Дети. Сено, траву. 
Дед. Трава у нас есть, сейчас принесу! (Уходит, приносит траву.) Ешь, милая, ешь! (Корова ест.) Нравится травка? (Коровка кивает. Снова начинает мычать). Что ты, коровушка, опять мычишь? Еще травы хочешь? (Коровка отрицательно мотает головой.) 
Бабка. Я знаю, почему наша коровка мычит. (Подходит к коровке, гладит ее.) Ее подоить надо! Пойду за ведром! (Уходит, возвращается с ведром.) Иди ко мне, коровушка, я тебя подою! Милая моя! (Доит корову.) 
Дед. Ух ты, сколько молока! Пойду за кружкой. Люблю молоко! (Возвращается с кружкой.) Налей, бабка, мне молока побольше! (Бабка напивает молоко в кружку.) 
Дед. (садится на ширму, пьет молоко, причмокивает). Ох и вкусное молоко! Бабка, дай-ка мне еще молочка. Спасибо тебе, коровушка, за вкусное молочко! 
Бабка. Ребята, а вы хотите молока? В ведре еще много осталось! Сейчас я вам в чашки налью! Всех угощу! А ты, коровушка, пойди посмотри, как дети твое молоко пить будут. 
Коровка смотрит, как дети пьют молоко. Дети гладят ее, говорят "спасибо" 
Бабка. Ребята! Я теперь коровку каждый день буду доить и вам молочка в ведре приносить! Пейте на здоровье!

----------


## tisa 2009

*Яблоко*по сказке В.Сутеева

Автор. Стояла поздняя осень. С деревьев давно облетели  листья, и только  на верхушке дикой яблони висело одно-единственное яблоко. В эту осеннею пору бежал  по лесу Заяц и увидел яблоко.
Заяц. Яблоко, но как его достать? Висит высоко – не допрыгнешь! (прыгает)
Ворона (летит). Карр-карр.
Заяц. Эй, Ворона! Сорви мне это яблоко.
Ворона. Сейчас!  (срывает, подает зайцу).
Заяц. Спасибо тебе Ворона. Ой (роняет яблоко). Ежик берет яблоко и убегает с ним.
Заяц. Что такое (пугается).
Автор. Испугался заяц, потом понял: яблоко упало прямо на ежа, который спал под яблоней. Еж спросонок вскочил и бросился бежать, а яблоко на колючки нацепил.
Заяц. Стой, стой, куда мое яблоко потащил?
Ежик. Это мое яблоко, оно упало, а я его поймал.
Заяц. Сейчас же отдай мое яблоко! Я его нашел.
Ворона. Карр. Напрасно спорите, это мое яблоко, я его себе сорвала! 
Кричат по очереди. Мое яблоко! Нет мое, нет мое.
Автор. Крик, шум на весь лес. И уже драка начинается. Ворона Ежа  в нос клюнула. Еж Зайца иголками уколол, а  Заяц  Ворону ногой лягнул. Вот тут-то Медведь появился.
Медведь. Что такое? Что за шум?
Заяц. Ты, Михаил  Иванович, в лесу самый большой, самый умный.
Ворона. Рассуди нас по справедливости.
Еж. Кому это яблоко  присудишь, так тому и быть.
Автор. И рассказали медведю все, как было.
Медведь подумал-подумал , почесал за ухом и спросил.
Медведь. Кто яблоко нашел?
Заяц. Я.
Медведь. Хорошо. А кто яблоко сорвал?
Ворона. Как р-раз я!
Медведь. Хорошо. А кто его поймал?
Еж. Я поймал.
Медведь. Вот что. Все вы правы и поэтому каждый из вас  должен  яблоко получить.
Все. Но тут только одно яблоко.
Медведь. Разделите это яблоко на равные части, и пусть каждый возьмет себе по кусочку.
Все. Как же мы раньше не догадались!
Автор. Ежик взял яблоко и разделил его на 4 части.
Ежик (дает кусочек). Это тебе Заяц -  ты первый яблоко увидел. (дает Вороне) Это тебе Ворона – Ты яблоко сорвала.    Это мне (кладет  в карман), потому что я  поймал яблоко. (Дает Медведю) А это тебе  Михаил Иванович.
Медведь. Мне-то за что?
Еж. А за то, что ты нас всех помирил и уму разуму научил.
Автор. И каждый съел свой  кусочек яблока. И все были довольны, потому что Медведь рассудил справедливо, никого не обидел.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

По материалам газеты "Дошкольное образование"-знакомство дошкольников с театром -отрывок из интермедии «ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ В ЗРИТЕЛИ» актера РАМТа Владимира ВАСИЛЕНКО

На сцене появляются Знайка и Незнайка.
Знайка: Незнайка! Ты хотел бы пойти в театр?
Незнайка: В театр? Да я там уже был. И все про театр знаю!
Знайка: Все знаешь? А спорим, что нет!
Незнайка: Чего тут спорить? В театре на сцене актеры выступают, сказки разные показывают.
Знайка: Это так. Но ведь в театре много такого, что не сразу запомнишь. Вот ты, например, знаешь, что в театре «пистолеты» есть?
Незнайка: Пистолеты? В кого же там стреляют?
Знайка: Из театральных «пистолетов» не стреляют. Это прожекторы так называются. Есть прожекторы-«пистолеты». Есть — «пушки». А самые большие прожекторы называются софиты. Ну а где зрители сидят?
Незнайка: В зрительном зале...
Знайка: Правильно. А как называются места в зрительном зале?
Незнайка: Не знаю...
Знайка: Вот видишь! Не знаешь таких простых вещей. В зрительном зале есть партер, бельэтаж, балкон, ярусы, ложи...
Незнайка: Здорово!..
Знайка: А на сцене — занавес, порталы, авансцена, кулисы, падуги, колосники... А еще есть штука, которая очень красиво называется: 
арлекин!
Незнайка: Ты уж больно не задавайся! Я тоже кое-что про театр соображаю!
Знайка: Ну, например!
Незнайка: Например, я знаю все театральные профессии!
Знайка: Да ну?
Незнайка: Вот тебе и ну! Слушай! Сочинение Незнайки «Поэма про театр».
Во всех театрах всей страны
Работы разные важны.
Но все же, как тут ни крутись,
А главный человек — артист.
Еще, конечно, режиссер,
Художник, бутафор, гример;
Покажет вам, где что лежит,
Ответственный за реквизит.
Поставит танцы балетмейстер,
Займется голосом хормейстер,
В оркестре на подбор таланты:
Что дирижер, что музыканты,
И просто в мире равных нету
Таким художникам по свету.
Ведут спектакли неизменно
Рабочий с машинистом сцены,
Костюм подгонят по размеру
С любовью наши костюмеры,
Исправят хрипы, шипы, свисты
Ведущие спектакль радисты.
За всем следит орлиным взором
Наш друг — помощник режиссера.
Ну все. Перечислять устал.
Знайка:
А очень многих не назвал!
Здесь слесари и столяры,
Сантехники и маляры,
Уборщицы и билетеры,

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), murra V (25.10.2016), olga kh (03.04.2016)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Нашла в Интернете. ЗАНЯТИЕ А.ПЕТРОВА.   Занятие №1

Цель:
 =воспитывать коммуникативные качества детей;
 =развивать диалогическую и монологическую речь и ее интонационную     выразительность;
 =привлекать детей к режиссерской работе.
Ход занятия.
Воспитатель в костюме Петрушки, с погремушкой в руке под музыкальное сопровождение «въезжает» на тележке в группу. Петрушка (поет); 
Мы едем, едем, едем в далекие края! 
Веселые соседи, хорошие друзья! 
Нам весело живется, мы песенку поем,
         А в песенке поется о том, как мы живем!
         Тра-та-та, тра-та-та, мы везем с собой кота.
 Петрушка достает из тележки Кота — (игрушка би-ба-бо.)
         Чижика, собаку, Петьку-забияку,  
         Обезьяну, попугая, вот компания какая,
         Вот компания, какая!
(Из тележки появляются игрушки би-ба-бо: собака, петух, обезьяна и дру¬гие.)
Петрушка: 
Глядите, не моргайте,
Рты не разевайте, 
Ворон не считайте,
Поскорее разбирайте. 
Ах, игрушки, сущий клад, 
Разбирайте нарасхват!

Петрушка раздает детям игрушки театра би-ба-бо и предлагает голосом своего персонажа (своей игрушки) спеть песенку, рассказать стихотворение, по¬тешку, сказку, загадать загадки.
Все желающие прячутся за ширму, и концерт начинается.
После концерта Петрушка, созывает всех в театр посмотреть сказку о веж¬ливых словах.

 «Вежливые слова» (Э Машковская)
Ведущий: 
Театр открывается, к началу все готово.
Билеты предлагаются за вежливое слово. 
В той часа открылась касса, 
Собралась народу масса. 
Даже ежик пожилой 
Притащился чуть живой.


Кассир:      Проходите, милый ежик, вам билет в каком ряду?
Ёж:		Мне поближе, плохо вижу, вот...
СПАСИБО! Ну, пойду!
Ведущий:   Говорит овечка.
Овечка:      Мне одно местечко! Вот мое...
БЛАГОДАРЮ — доброе словечко.
Ведущий:   А вот и утка.
Утка:		Кряк! Целый ряд для меня и для утят!
Ведущий:   И прокрякала утка ДОБРОЕ УТРО! 
Прискакал олень.
Олень:        ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ! 
Если только вам не лень, 
Уважаемый кассир, я бы очень попросил 
Мне, жене и дочке во втором рядочке 
Дайте лучшие места. 
Вот мое, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!
Ведущий:   И вдруг, отпихнув стариков, петухов, барсуков, 	
Ворвался косолапый, отдавил хвосты и лапы, 
Стукнул зайца пожилого...
Медведь:	Касса, выдай мне билет!
Кассир:	Ваше вежливое слово?
Медведь:	У меня такого нет!
Кассир:	Ах, у вас такого нет? 
Не получите билет!
Медведь:	МНЕ БИЛЕТ!
Кассир:      Нет! Нет!
Не стучите — мой ответ! 
Не рычите — мой совет! 
Не стучите, не рычите, 
ДО СВИДАНИЯ, ПРИВЕТ!
Ведущий:  Кассир медведю билет не дал. 
Косолапый зарыдал.
Петрушка: Ребята, что же делать косолапому?
Дети называют вежливые слова. Косолапый получает билет.
Петрушка: Вот и сказочке конец! 
А кто слушал — МОЛОДЕЦ!

Петрушка прощается с детьми, но обещает еще прийти в гости.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие №2
Цели:
знакомить детей с пиктограммами;
развивать интонационную выразительность речи;
развивать воображение, фантазию, пантомимические навыки;
побуждать детей к активному участию в театрализованной игре.

Воспитатель знакомит детей с пиктограммами (картинки-символы с изоб¬ражением различных эмоций человека), предлагает им нарисовать на листе бумаги лицо человека веселого, грустного, злого, сердитого, удивленного и т.п. Затем каждый ребенок придумывает фразу для человечка, которого он на¬рисовал, и произносит ее с соответствующей интонацией.

Воспитатель: 
Ребята, если вам весело, как вы улыбаетесь? 
Если вы рассердились, как вы хмурите брови?
Когда вы чему-то удивляетесь, как у вас поднимаются брови и рас¬ширяются глаза?
Дети придумывают и проигрывают различные ситуации, связанные со сме¬ной настроений, а значит, и мимики.
Воспитатель созывает детей к себе и уточняет, какое время года за окном (осень), сколько всего времен года (четыре), перечисляет их вместе с детьми (осень, зима, весна, лето). Предлагает: «Попробуйте мимикой (же¬стами) отразить все времена года. Например: осень — пора унылая, дождливая, холодная и вместе с тем прекрасная» (хмурые брови, пе¬чальный взгляд, вздох...). Вспомните, ребята, какие ягоды в лесу созре¬вают осенью (клюква, брусника), какие они на вкус.
Затем предлагает разучить и разыграть стихотворение-мини-сценку по ро¬лям. При этом необходимо обратить внимание на интонационную и мимиче¬скую выразительность.

Стихотворение-мини-сценка
Ведущий:  Брусничка возле пня
Всем сказала: 
Брусничка: Нет меня! 
Ведущий:    Оглянулась и потом
Притаилась под листом.
Солнца луч ее нашел,
Закричал:
Луч:		Нехорошо!
Обманула! Ай-ай-ай! 
Эй, брусничка, вылезай!
Ведущий:    Покраснела ягода и сказала:
Брусничка: Ябеда!
(Дети разучивают мини-сценку в процессе игры.)

Воспитатель предлагает детям отгадать загадку.
Мы — лесные жители, мудрые строители,
Из иголок всей артелью строим дом себе под елью.
Догадайтесь, КТО ЭТО...  (Муравей.)

Пантомима по стихотворению З.Александровой
«Муравей»
Воспитатель читает стихотворение.
Муравей нашел былинку.	
Много было с ней хлопот.	
Как бревно, взвалив на спинку,	
Он домой ее несет. 
Он сгибается под ношей, 
Он ползет уже с трудом,	
Но зато какой хороший 
Муравьи возводят дом.
В первый раз дети вместе с воспитателем имитируют действия муравья: поднимают «тяжелую» былинку и несут ее, сгибаясь под ношей. Воспитатель читает стихотворение еще раз, и дети, взяв имеющийся в группе строитель¬ный материал, строят из него дом-муравейник.










Занятие №2
Цели:
знакомить детей с пиктограммами;
развивать интонационную выразительность речи;
развивать воображение, фантазию, пантомимические навыки;
побуждать детей к активному участию в театрализованной игре.

Воспитатель знакомит детей с пиктограммами (картинки-символы с изоб¬ражением различных эмоций человека), предлагает им нарисовать на листе бумаги лицо человека веселого, грустного, злого, сердитого, удивленного и т.п. Затем каждый ребенок придумывает фразу для человечка, которого он на¬рисовал, и произносит ее с соответствующей интонацией.

Воспитатель: 
Ребята, если вам весело, как вы улыбаетесь? 
Если вы рассердились, как вы хмурите брови?
Когда вы чему-то удивляетесь, как у вас поднимаются брови и рас¬ширяются глаза?
Дети придумывают и проигрывают различные ситуации, связанные со сме¬ной настроений, а значит, и мимики.
Воспитатель созывает детей к себе и уточняет, какое время года за окном (осень), сколько всего времен года (четыре), перечисляет их вместе с детьми (осень, зима, весна, лето). Предлагает: «Попробуйте мимикой (же¬стами) отразить все времена года. Например: осень — пора унылая, дождливая, холодная и вместе с тем прекрасная» (хмурые брови, пе¬чальный взгляд, вздох...). Вспомните, ребята, какие ягоды в лесу созре¬вают осенью (клюква, брусника), какие они на вкус.
Затем предлагает разучить и разыграть стихотворение-мини-сценку по ро¬лям. При этом необходимо обратить внимание на интонационную и мимиче¬скую выразительность.

Стихотворение-мини-сценка
Ведущий:  Брусничка возле пня
Всем сказала: 
Брусничка: Нет меня! 
Ведущий:    Оглянулась и потом
Притаилась под листом.
Солнца луч ее нашел,
Закричал:
Луч:		Нехорошо!
Обманула! Ай-ай-ай! 
Эй, брусничка, вылезай!
Ведущий:    Покраснела ягода и сказала:
Брусничка: Ябеда!
(Дети разучивают мини-сценку в процессе игры.)

Воспитатель предлагает детям отгадать загадку.
Мы — лесные жители, мудрые строители,
Из иголок всей артелью строим дом себе под елью.
Догадайтесь, КТО ЭТО...  (Муравей.)

Пантомима по стихотворению З.Александровой
«Муравей»
Воспитатель читает стихотворение.
Муравей нашел былинку.	
Много было с ней хлопот.	
Как бревно, взвалив на спинку,	
Он домой ее несет. 
Он сгибается под ношей, 
Он ползет уже с трудом,	
Но зато какой хороший 
Муравьи возводят дом.
В первый раз дети вместе с воспитателем имитируют действия муравья: поднимают «тяжелую» былинку и несут ее, сгибаясь под ношей. Воспитатель читает стихотворение еще раз, и дети, взяв имеющийся в группе строитель¬ный материал, строят из него дом-муравейник.














Занятие №2
Цели:
знакомить детей с пиктограммами;
развивать интонационную выразительность речи;
развивать воображение, фантазию, пантомимические навыки;
побуждать детей к активному участию в театрализованной игре.

Воспитатель знакомит детей с пиктограммами (картинки-символы с изоб¬ражением различных эмоций человека), предлагает им нарисовать на листе бумаги лицо человека веселого, грустного, злого, сердитого, удивленного и т.п. Затем каждый ребенок придумывает фразу для человечка, которого он на¬рисовал, и произносит ее с соответствующей интонацией.

Воспитатель: 
Ребята, если вам весело, как вы улыбаетесь? 
Если вы рассердились, как вы хмурите брови?
Когда вы чему-то удивляетесь, как у вас поднимаются брови и рас¬ширяются глаза?
Дети придумывают и проигрывают различные ситуации, связанные со сме¬ной настроений, а значит, и мимики.
Воспитатель созывает детей к себе и уточняет, какое время года за окном (осень), сколько всего времен года (четыре), перечисляет их вместе с детьми (осень, зима, весна, лето). Предлагает: «Попробуйте мимикой (же¬стами) отразить все времена года. Например: осень — пора унылая, дождливая, холодная и вместе с тем прекрасная» (хмурые брови, пе¬чальный взгляд, вздох...). Вспомните, ребята, какие ягоды в лесу созре¬вают осенью (клюква, брусника), какие они на вкус.
Затем предлагает разучить и разыграть стихотворение-мини-сценку по ро¬лям. При этом необходимо обратить внимание на интонационную и мимиче¬скую выразительность.

Стихотворение-мини-сценка
Ведущий:  Брусничка возле пня
Всем сказала: 
Брусничка: Нет меня! 
Ведущий:    Оглянулась и потом
Притаилась под листом.
Солнца луч ее нашел,
Закричал:
Луч:		Нехорошо!
Обманула! Ай-ай-ай! 
Эй, брусничка, вылезай!
Ведущий:    Покраснела ягода и сказала:
Брусничка: Ябеда!
(Дети разучивают мини-сценку в процессе игры.)

Воспитатель предлагает детям отгадать загадку.
Мы — лесные жители, мудрые строители,
Из иголок всей артелью строим дом себе под елью.
Догадайтесь, КТО ЭТО...  (Муравей.)

Пантомима по стихотворению З.Александровой
«Муравей»
Воспитатель читает стихотворение.
Муравей нашел былинку.	
Много было с ней хлопот.	
Как бревно, взвалив на спинку,	
Он домой ее несет. 
Он сгибается под ношей, 
Он ползет уже с трудом,	
Но зато какой хороший 
Муравьи возводят дом.
В первый раз дети вместе с воспитателем имитируют действия муравья: поднимают «тяжелую» былинку и несут ее, сгибаясь под ношей. Воспитатель читает стихотворение еще раз, и дети, взяв имеющийся в группе строитель¬ный материал, строят из него дом-муравейник.













Занятие №2
Цели:
знакомить детей с пиктограммами;
развивать интонационную выразительность речи;
развивать воображение, фантазию, пантомимические навыки;
побуждать детей к активному участию в театрализованной игре.

Воспитатель знакомит детей с пиктограммами (картинки-символы с изоб¬ражением различных эмоций человека), предлагает им нарисовать на листе бумаги лицо человека веселого, грустного, злого, сердитого, удивленного и т.п. Затем каждый ребенок придумывает фразу для человечка, которого он на¬рисовал, и произносит ее с соответствующей интонацией.

Воспитатель: 
Ребята, если вам весело, как вы улыбаетесь? 
Если вы рассердились, как вы хмурите брови?
Когда вы чему-то удивляетесь, как у вас поднимаются брови и рас¬ширяются глаза?
Дети придумывают и проигрывают различные ситуации, связанные со сме¬ной настроений, а значит, и мимики.
Воспитатель созывает детей к себе и уточняет, какое время года за окном (осень), сколько всего времен года (четыре), перечисляет их вместе с детьми (осень, зима, весна, лето). Предлагает: «Попробуйте мимикой (же¬стами) отразить все времена года. Например: осень — пора унылая, дождливая, холодная и вместе с тем прекрасная» (хмурые брови, пе¬чальный взгляд, вздох...). Вспомните, ребята, какие ягоды в лесу созре¬вают осенью (клюква, брусника), какие они на вкус.
Затем предлагает разучить и разыграть стихотворение-мини-сценку по ро¬лям. При этом необходимо обратить внимание на интонационную и мимиче¬скую выразительность.

Стихотворение-мини-сценка
Ведущий:  Брусничка возле пня
Всем сказала: 
Брусничка: Нет меня! 
Ведущий:    Оглянулась и потом
Притаилась под листом.
Солнца луч ее нашел,
Закричал:
Луч:		Нехорошо!
Обманула! Ай-ай-ай! 
Эй, брусничка, вылезай!
Ведущий:    Покраснела ягода и сказала:
Брусничка: Ябеда!
(Дети разучивают мини-сценку в процессе игры.)

Воспитатель предлагает детям отгадать загадку.
Мы — лесные жители, мудрые строители,
Из иголок всей артелью строим дом себе под елью.
Догадайтесь, КТО ЭТО...  (Муравей.)

Пантомима по стихотворению З.Александровой
«Муравей»
Воспитатель читает стихотворение.
Муравей нашел былинку.	
Много было с ней хлопот.	
Как бревно, взвалив на спинку,	
Он домой ее несет. 
Он сгибается под ношей, 
Он ползет уже с трудом,	
Но зато какой хороший 
Муравьи возводят дом.
В первый раз дети вместе с воспитателем имитируют действия муравья: поднимают «тяжелую» былинку и несут ее, сгибаясь под ношей. Воспитатель читает стихотворение еще раз, и дети, взяв имеющийся в группе строитель¬ный материал, строят из него дом-муравейник.










Занятие №2
Цели:
знакомить детей с пиктограммами;
развивать интонационную выразительность речи;
развивать воображение, фантазию, пантомимические навыки;
побуждать детей к активному участию в театрализованной игре.

Воспитатель знакомит детей с пиктограммами (картинки-символы с изоб¬ражением различных эмоций человека), предлагает им нарисовать на листе бумаги лицо человека веселого, грустного, злого, сердитого, удивленного и т.п. Затем каждый ребенок придумывает фразу для человечка, которого он на¬рисовал, и произносит ее с соответствующей интонацией.

Воспитатель: 
Ребята, если вам весело, как вы улыбаетесь? 
Если вы рассердились, как вы хмурите брови?
Когда вы чему-то удивляетесь, как у вас поднимаются брови и рас¬ширяются глаза?
Дети придумывают и проигрывают различные ситуации, связанные со сме¬ной настроений, а значит, и мимики.
Воспитатель созывает детей к себе и уточняет, какое время года за окном (осень), сколько всего времен года (четыре), перечисляет их вместе с детьми (осень, зима, весна, лето). Предлагает: «Попробуйте мимикой (же¬стами) отразить все времена года. Например: осень — пора унылая, дождливая, холодная и вместе с тем прекрасная» (хмурые брови, пе¬чальный взгляд, вздох...). Вспомните, ребята, какие ягоды в лесу созре¬вают осенью (клюква, брусника), какие они на вкус.
Затем предлагает разучить и разыграть стихотворение-мини-сценку по ро¬лям. При этом необходимо обратить внимание на интонационную и мимиче¬скую выразительность.

Стихотворение-мини-сценка
Ведущий:  Брусничка возле пня
Всем сказала: 
Брусничка: Нет меня! 
Ведущий:    Оглянулась и потом
Притаилась под листом.
Солнца луч ее нашел,
Закричал:
Луч:		Нехорошо!
Обманула! Ай-ай-ай! 
Эй, брусничка, вылезай!
Ведущий:    Покраснела ягода и сказала:
Брусничка: Ябеда!
(Дети разучивают мини-сценку в процессе игры.)

Воспитатель предлагает детям отгадать загадку.
Мы — лесные жители, мудрые строители,
Из иголок всей артелью строим дом себе под елью.
Догадайтесь, КТО ЭТО...  (Муравей.)

Пантомима по стихотворению З.Александровой
«Муравей»
Воспитатель читает стихотворение.
Муравей нашел былинку.	
Много было с ней хлопот.	
Как бревно, взвалив на спинку,	
Он домой ее несет. 
Он сгибается под ношей, 
Он ползет уже с трудом,	
Но зато какой хороший 
Муравьи возводят дом.
В первый раз дети вместе с воспитателем имитируют действия муравья: поднимают «тяжелую» былинку и несут ее, сгибаясь под ношей. Воспитатель читает стихотворение еще раз, и дети, взяв имеющийся в группе строитель¬ный материал, строят из него дом-муравейник.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие №3
Цели: 
развивать диалогическую и монологическую речь детей;
воспитывать коммуникативные качества;
развивать мимику и пластические способности детей;
развивать творческое мышление детей, воображение, фантазию.
Ход занятия
«Договорим то, чего не придумал автор»
Воспитатель предлагает детям вспомнить сказку К.И.Чуковского «Муха-Цокотуха». 
Начинает воспитатель: 
Муха, Муха-Цокотуха,
Дети хором произносят слова сказки:
Позолоченное брюхо. 
Муха по полю пошла, 
Муха денежку нашла...
—	Давайте представим ситуацию, в которой оказалась Муха.
Дети по желанию разыгрывают мини-сценку, придумывая слова. Вариаций может быть очень много. Например:
—	Ой, посмотрите, я нашла денежку, какое счастье. Я пойду на базар и куплю... нет, лучше самовар! Я приглашу друзей, мы устроим празд¬ник...
Или:
—	Что это? Денежка? Интересно, кто ее мог здесь обронить? Может, медведь шел по дороге на базар и уронил? А может, заяц или лиса. Ну, все равно. Я денежку никому не отдам. Эта денежка моя. Потому что я ее нашла. Что бы мне купить?
Или:
—	Ах, кто-то потерял денежку! Наверное, расстроился. Надо отыскать хозяина. Эта дорога ведет на базар. Побегу, может, отыщу того, кто потерял.
Следующий диалог —
«На базаре»:
Пошла Муха на базар...
Ситуация «на базаре» обыгрывается с несколькими детьми. Дети — продав¬цы. Муха — покупатель. Очень интересно можно разыграть диалог после слов:
Тараканы прибегали...
Здесь в диалог можно увлечь также несколько детей (Муха и 5—6 Тарака¬нов).
—	О чем беседовали за столом Муха и Тараканы?
Приходили к Мухе Блошки, 
Приносили ей сапожки.
—	О чем говорили Муха и Блошки?



Расскажите стихи, используя мимику и жесты

Воспитатель читает стихотворение или сказку, а детям предлагается пока¬зать без слов все то, о чем говорится.
Для таких упражнений можно взять, например, отрывки из той же сказки К.И.Чуковского «Муха-Цокотуха».

Для начала попробуйте сами перед зеркалом. Эти упражнения сложные, но если систематически включать их в занятия, то детям будет нетрудно справ¬ляться с такими заданиями. Это великолепно развивает фантазию и пласти¬ческие способности.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие №4
Цели: 
побуждать детей к активному участию в театрализованных играх;
вызвать у детей положительный эмоциональный настрой;
развивать творческую фантазию;
формировать умение согласовывать свои действия с действиями
партнеров;
развивать интонационную выразительность речи.
Ход занятия
Воспитатель созывает детей и говорит:
—	Представьте, что мы с вами на улице, моросит дождь, а у нас один большой зонт.
Любим мы ходить по лужам, 
И с дождем мы тоже дружим. 
Под зонтом гулять пойдем, 
Все мы лужи обойдем!
(Дети плотной группой идут, высоко поднимая ноги, перешагивая вообра¬жаемые лужи.)
—	Дождь закончился, можно убрать зонт.
Ой-ой-ой, ой-ой-ой!
К нам пришел Волшебник злой.
Он руками помахал,
Всех детей заколдовал.
Дети руки вверх подняли
И Деревьями вдруг стали.
(Дети останавливаются, поднимают руки вверх, и каждый придумывает, ка¬кими деревом он стал.)

Мини-сценка
«Листопад» (Н.Егоров)
Ведущий:
Листопад?
Лес:	
листопад.
Ведущий: 
Лес осенний конопат. 
Налетели конопушки, 
Стали рыжими опушки. 
Ветер мимо пролетал, 
Ветер лесу прошептал:
Ветер:     
Ты не жалуйся врачу, 
Конопатых я лечу: 
Все рыжинки оборву, 
Побросаю их в траву!
(Все роли исполняют дети. Стихи заранее раздаются на дом.)

Воспитатель читает стихотворение:
К нам пришли друзья-зверушки,
Собрались все на опушке.
Вмиг злодея вон прогнали
И детей расколдовали.
На лужайке усадили,
К сказке в гости пригласили.
Показ силами детей сказки «Кот, петух и лиса». Использовать куклы театра би-ба-бо.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие №5

Театрализованный праздник «В гостях у Мойдодыра»
Праздник проводится на участке или  спортивном зале
Цели:  
продолжать развивать интерес к театрализованной игре;
формировать необходимый запас эмоций и впечатлений;
воспитывать коммуникативные качества;
развивать воображение и личностное восприятие окружающего мира;
закрепить знания о культурно-гигиенических правилах;
совершенствовать и всемерно укреплять здоровье детей, их физичес¬кое развитие.
Участники: 
Мойдодыр, Ведущий, Грязнуля, Вода, Мочалка, Мыло, Витаминки.

Под музыкальное сопровождение к детям входят Мойдодыр и Ведущий.
Мойдодыр:     
Здравствуйте, детишки, 
Девчонки и мальчишки! 
К вам спешил я в детский сад, 
Всех я вас увидеть рад!
Я великий умывальник, 
Знаменитый Мойдодыр! 
Умывальников начальник 
И мочалок командир.

Ведущий:       Ребята, вы узнали, из какой сказки к нам пришел Мойдо¬дыр? А кто написал эту сказку? (К.И.Чуковский.)

Мойдодыр:     
Вот спасибо, отгадали. 
Сказку вы мою узнали. 
А теперь скорее (Мойдодыр зовет к себе детей.) 
Отвечайте мне!
Вы здоровенькие? 
(Да! Дети показывают, какие они здоро¬венькие.)
Вы чистенькие? 
(Да! Дети показывают, какие они чистень¬кие.)
С Водой дружите? 
(Да!) 
С Мылом и Мочалкой дружите? (Да!)
Ведущий:       
А уж если не так...
Мойдодыр:    
Только топну я ногою,
В эту комнату толпою        
Позову своих солдат,	
Слуги верные влетят...

 	Мойдодыр топает ногой — появляются Мыло, Мочалка, Вода.
Мочалка и Мыло собирают детей в хоровод, Вода встает в центр хоровода.
Вода
Надо, надо нам помыться.	
Где тут чистая водица?	
Кран откроем — Ш-Ш-Ш.	
Руки моем — Ш-Ш-Ш.
Щечки, шейку мы потрем
И водичкой обольем.
Дети выполняют имитационные движения с проговариванием.

Вода: Мойдодыр, посмотри, как дети умеют умываться.

Сначала дети младшей группы проговаривают слова песенки-потешки «Водичка» и имитируют движения — можно использовать куклу.)
Водичка, водичка!	                       Чтобы щечки краснели,
Умой мое личико,	                       Чтоб кусался зубок,
Чтобы глазки блестели,	              Чтоб смеялся роток.

Затем Вода приглашает детей старшей группы на эстафету.
Под музыкальное сопровождение проводится эстафета «Кто быстрее умо¬ется?» — дети умывают родителей.
Играют две команды «Чистюли» и «Умывайки». (Приготовить эмблемы, полотенца и тазы с водой на каждую пару.) 
В каждой команде — пары (ребе¬нок и родитель). Игра начинается словами: «Раз, два, три — беги!» 
Добежав до тазика с водой, ребенок умывает взрослого, вытирает полотенцем, и они бегут обратно. Победившая команда получает приз.

Ведущий: 
Мочалка, Губка, Мыло —	
Чтобы чистыми мы были,
Наши верные друзья.	
Без них никак нельзя.

Мыло и Мочалка проводят со средними группами игру «Что нам нужно?» 
Мыло: Ребята, вы знаете, что нам нужно, чтобы быть всегда чистыми и здоровыми?
Мочалка: Выберите за одну минуту из предложенных вам предметов только необходимые.
Предлагаемые предметы: ватные палочки, гвоздь, кубик, мочалка, щетка, мыло, ложка, шампунь, массажер, бантик, расческа, шнурки, крем...
Играют парами: взрослый и ребенок. Ребенок выбирает предметы, а взрос¬лый, не подсказывая, складывает выбранные предметы в корзину и несет ее к финишу.
На финише нужно рассказать, какие предметы выбраны и почему. Побе¬дившая команда получает приз.

Общая игра «Ровным кругом»
Ведущий: 
Ровным кругом друг за другом 
Будем весело шагать.
Что нам Мыло (Мочалка, Мойдодыр) здесь покажет, 
То и будем выполнять!

В игре используются все возможные в данной ситуации движения: плавать, бегать, нырять, умываться, расчесываться, мыться, делать зарядку, играть в мяч, поднимать гирю, метать копье...
Каждый раз в игре меняется ведущий. (Звучит музыкальный фон.)
 Вода:	
Всех зову я вас к воде,
Есть она у нас везде — 
И в реке, и в океане, 
В озере, ручье и ванне.
«Вода» собирает детей возле надувных бассейнов с водой, где плавают бу¬мажные кораблики, сделанные детьми на занятиях по конструированию.
Кораблик помещается по середине бассейна. По сигналу дети начинают дуть, и через 15 секунд проигравшим оказывается тот, у кого кораблик ока¬жется ближе к берегу. (Используется музыкальный фон.) 
Звучит озорная музыка, и появляются «Грязнули».
Грязнули бегают за детьми, пытаясь их поймать и «испачкать».
Мойдодыр:        
Ах, вы грязные, 
Ах, вы гадкие, 
Неумытые поросята! 
Вы чернее трубочистов, 
Полюбуйтесь на себя!
Ведь у вас на шеях кляксы, 
А под носом у вас — вакса! 
И у вас такие руки, 
Что сбежали даже брюки! 
Даже брюки, даже брюки 
Убежали вдруг от вас!

Грязнули:	
Наши руки и носы
Удивительной красы. 
Только грязные совсем 
И не мытые ничем. 
Вы помойте нас — 
Посадите в таз, 
И водою ключевою 
Вы облейте нас!

Ведущий:	
Ребята, поможем Грязнулям снова стать чистыми и красивыми?

Дети помогают Грязнулям умыться, причесаться, переодеться.

Мылом, мылом, мылом, мылом, 
Умывались без конца. 
Смыли ваксу и чернила 
С неумытого лица.

Мойдодыр:        
Вот теперь я вас люблю! 
Вот теперь я вас хвалю!
Все дружно:
Да здравствует мыло душистое,	
И полотенце пушистое!	
И зубной порошок,	
И густой гребешок!
Давайте же мыться, купаться,
Плескаться, нырять, кувыркаться.
В корыте, в ушате, в лохани,
В реке, в ручейке, в океане,
И в ванне, и в бане, 
Всегда и везде — Вечная слава воде!!!

Ведущий: Мы все должны быть не только чистыми, но и здоровыми. Что нам в этом помогает? (Витамины!) Правильно, витамины.

Ведущий: 
Витамины, витамины — А, и В, и С, и Д  
В жизни нам необходимы, 
Можно встретить их везде.

Появляются «Витаминки» 
Витаминки проводят игру «Кто больше соберет витаминов».
На противоположной от играющих команд стороне находятся небольшие емкости с разноцветными шариками — это «витамины».
Каждая команда с помощью ложки должна перенести как можно больше «витаминов». Победитель получает приз.

Эту игру можно проводить с овощами и фруктами или их муляжами, пояс¬няя детям, что витамины находятся внутри овощей и фруктов.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Татьяна БУРЫКИНА,
г.Саранск
Гуси-лебеди
Пьеса по мотивам русской народной сказки для кукольных и живых актеров


Действующие лица:

Машенька
Матушка
Батюшка
Печка
Яблонька
Речка
Баба Яга
Гуси-лебеди (два гуся)

Звучит народная мелодия. Занавес открывается. На заднике — лесной пейзаж. На первом плане — деревня. На заднем плане ширмы — деревенский домик с открытым окошком. Перед ширмой играет Машенька, рядом с ней сидит большая кукла — Ванечка. Из-за ширмы появляются отец и мать с узлами и корзинами. В корзине может сидеть курица или поросенок.

Мать:

В город мы с отцом идем,
Вам гостинцы привезем.

Отец:

Маша, дочка, умной будь!
Ты про братца не забудь!

Мать:

Мусор в доме прибери
И цыпляток накорми.

Отец: 

Никуда не уходи —
Братца Ваню береги!

Маша:

Ладно, ладно, присмотрю!
Уберу и накормлю!

Отец с матерью уходят.
Из-за ширмы слышатся голоса подружек:

Первый голос:

К нам иди скорее, Маша!
Мы поем, играем, пляшем!

Второй голос: 

Будем бегать взапуски
С ветром наперегонки!

Маша:

Я иду, иду, иду!
(В сторону) Не накликать бы беду!

Сажает куклу на ширму, гладит по голове, убегает.
Звучит тревожная музыка. Становится темно.
К дому подлетают Гуси-лебеди, подхватывают Ваню и уносят его.
Маша возвращается, а братца нет. Кидается в разные стороны.

Маша: 

Ваня, Ванечка! Ты где?
Неужели быть беде?
Что мне делать, как мне быть?
Как могла я позабыть
Матушки родной наказ,
Строгий батюшки приказ?
И куда теперь бежать?
Братца где теперь искать?

Маша с плачем убегает.
Декорация меняется. На фоне леса появляется Печка.
Вдалеке метнулись Гуси-лебеди. Маша подходит к Печке.

Маша: 

Печка, Печка, подскажи,
Мне дорогу укажи!
Помоги гусей догнать,
У них Ваню отобрать.

Печка:

Коль дрова в огонь подбросишь,
Расскажу, о чем ты просишь.

Маша рубит дрова, бросает их в печь. Печка шипит. Из устьица появляется пирожок.

Печка:

Вот отведай пирога,
Ведь дорога нелегка.

Маша: 

Я уж лучше побегу,
Жить без братца не могу.

Печка:

Прямо к Яблоньке беги,
Рук своих не береги!
Если Яблоньке поможешь,
То и брата спасти сможешь.

Печь скрывается. Появляется Яблоня. Маша бежит к ней.

Маша: 

Яблонька! Ты подскажи,
Мне дорогу укажи.
Помоги гусей догнать,
У них Ваню отобрать.

Яблонька:

Ты к Реке скорей беги!
Но сначала помоги
Яблочки мои собрать —
Тяжело мне так стоять!
Много яблок уродилось,
Очень низко я склонилась.

Маша трясет ветки. Яблоня выпрямляется, с облегчением вздыхает.

Яблонька: 

Шелест листьев ты послушай,
Под ветвями отдохни.
Яблочек моих откушай,
Видишь, как сочны они!

Маша: 

Не могу я отдыхать,
Надо мне гусей догнать!

Яблонька: 

Да, дорога нелегка!
До свидания...

Маша: Пока!

Маша бежит к Речке. Речка стонет.

Маша: 

Речка, речка! Подскажи!
Мне дорогу укажи!
Помоги гусей догнать,
У них Ваню отобрать.

Речка:

Я помочь тебе смогла б,
Но мой голос очень слаб,
Бревно мешает говорить,
Его попробуй откатить.

Маша отодвигает бревно.

Речка: 

Вот спасибо тебе, Маша! 
Ты поешь молочной каши,
Киселька скорей отведай!

Маша:

Ах, не время мне обедать!
Брата надо выручать,
Да родителей встречать!

Речка:

Гуси у Яги живут,
Ваню зорко стерегут.
Пусть поможет мой ручей.
Вдоль него беги скорей.
Если вдоль ручья пойдешь,
То в лесу избу найдешь.

Маша бежит дальше, видит избушку на курьих ножках, прячется за пнем. Ваня сидит около избушки. Появляется Баба Яга с чугунком и ложкой.

Баба Яга:

Гуси-лебеди, поспите!
Глазоньки свои сомкните.
Службу верно вы несете
И на службе устаете.
Я мальчишечку сварю,
Вас похлебкой накормлю.
Я люблю детей вареных
Больше семечек каленых.
Ну-ка, Ваня, повернись!
Бабке, Ваня, покажись!
Посмотрю, какой ты есть,
Будет ли чего мне съесть.
Да, не будет здесь навару…
Надо поискать приправу…

Баба Яга кладет в чугун мухоморы, пауков, жуков...

Баба Яга: 

Ах ты, Лешенька (кряхтит, потирает спину), постой-ка,
Принесу себе настойку.
Надо выпить для здоровья...
Хоть немного зверобоя.
Баба Яга уходит в избушку. Гуси-лебеди спят.
Машенька выбегает из-за пня и хватает брата. Дети убегают.
Баба Яга выходит из избушки.

Баба Яга: 

Я котел накрою крышкой…
(Обнаруживает, что Вани нет.)
Только вот пропал мальчишка!
Гуси рано спать легли.
Ваньку не уберегли!
Отправляйтесь в путь опять!
Сети не забудьте взять.

Гуси улетают. Баба Яга скрывается в избушке. Декорация меняется.
Дети бегут к Реке. За ними летят гуси.

Маша: 

Гуси догоняют нас.
Нам не скрыться от их глаз.
Речка, Реченька, Река!
Ты привольна, глубока!
Убежать я не смогу…

Река: 

Спрячу вас на берегу!

Река прячет детей в камышах.

Первый гусь:

Для чего нам эти сети?
Куда делись эти дети?
Где теперь их нам искать?
Может, нам других поймать?

Второй гусь:

Нет, Ягу не проведешь!
Да и Ваню не найдешь!

Первый гусь:

Облетим вот тот лесок,
Поглядим еще разок!

Гуси скрываются. Дети вылезают из укрытия, бегут к Яблоне. Опять появляются гуси.

Маша: 

Яблонька, нам помоги,
Ветки к нам свои нагни.

Яблонька: 

Вы по яблочку возьмите,
Меня крепче обнимите.

Дети берут по яблоку, прижимаются к Яблоне.
Яблоня накрывает детей ветками.
Гуси подлетают к Яблоне, кружат около нее.

Первый гусь:

Га-га-га! Пропал обед!
Были дети, вдруг их нет...

Второй гусь:

Облетим вот тот лужок,
Поглядим еще разок!

Гуси скрываются.
Дети благодарят Яблоньку и бегут к Печке. Снова появляются гуси.

Маша:

Печка, Печка, нас ты спрячь,
Сердце скачет, словно мяч.

Печка:

Залезайте быстро в печь,
Там смогу я вас сберечь.
Вы тихонько посидите
И немного отдохните.

Дети прячутся в Печке.
Подлетают гуси, кружат около Печки.

Первый гусь:

Как залезть нам в эту печь,
Чтобы крылья не обжечь?
(Лезут то в трубу, то на плиту.)
Только силы тратим зря.

Второй гусь:

Без детей лететь нельзя!

Первый гусь:

Сколько можно их искать?
Надо, братец, улетать!

Второй гусь:

Делать нечего, летим, 
Может, мошку где съедим.

Гуси улетают. Дети вылезают из Печки.

Маша: 

Ты нам, Печка, помогла,
От гусей уберегла!

Печка: 

Рада вам была помочь,
Торопитесь, скоро ночь.



Дети машут Печке на прощание. Маша с Ваней подбегают к своему дому.
Появляются родители с горой покупок.

Отец: 

Вот вернулись мы домой
С переполненной сумой.
Вы нас, дети, долго ждали?
Не грустили, не скучали?
Время весело прошло?
Все ли было хорошо?

Дети согласно кивают.

Мать:

Много разного товара
Привезли мы вам с базара.
Для сыночка Ванечки 
Пушку, саблю, саночки.
Машеньке, его сестрице,
Привезли цветного ситца.

Отец раздает подарки детям.

Мать:

Ну-ка, доченька, постой!
Не пойму я, что с тобой?!
Иль покупкам ты не рада?
Иль тебе другое надо?
Может, Ваня заболел?
Иль тебе он надоел?
Может, что-то натворил!
Ну, скорее говори!

Маша: 

Я пред вами виновата,
Берегла я плохо брата.
Сюда гуси прилетели,
Ваню унести хотели.

Отец:

Как же Ваню ты спасла?
Беду от дома отвела?

Маша: 

Помогли спастись нам Речка,
Яблоня лесная, Печка:
Мне дорогу указали,
От гусей нас укрывали.

Отец дает Ване колокольчик.

Отец:

Колокольчик, сын, бери,
Звонко на весь мир звони:
Будет в доме нашем праздник!
Ну, трезвонь сильней, проказник!
Все приходят в гости пусть!
Прочь беги, беда и грусть!

В разных концах сцены появляются Печка, Яблоня и Речка.

Печка: 

Поздравляю с возвращеньем!
Булки с яблочным вареньем
Я для всех вас испекла,
Торопилась, как могла.

Яблонька:

Я гостей всех привечаю —
Яблоками угощаю!
Хватит яблочек на всех.
Были б только песни, смех!

Речка:

Я на радости такой
Напою вас всех водой.
Но водицей не простой,
Родниковой, ключевой.

Появляется Баба Яга с гусями.

Баба Яга: 

Хоть меня никто не звал
И моих гусей не ждал,
Сами мы сюда пришли,
Вам подарок принесли.

Вижу я, вы удивились —
Гуси с бабкой изменились.
Я скажу, в чем тут секрет:
Я скучала много лет.

В лес не ходят ко мне гости,
Окружают только кости.
А детей я воровала,
Чтобы радостнее стало.

Но потом я поняла, 
Что неправильно жила.
Надо людям помогать,
Не придется так скучать.

Мать: 

Собирайтесь, гости, в круг,
Каждый, кто пришел, наш друг!
Будет праздник до утра,
Веселись, вся детвора.

Все берутся за руки, пляшут в общем хороводе.

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021)

----------


## Anneska

Инсценировка сказки П.П.Бажова «Огневушка-Поскакушка»

Действующие лица: 
•	Дед Ефим  
•	Отец              
•	Федюнька 
•	Филин 
•	Старатели   
•	Автор 
•	Мачеха 
•	Поскакушка 
•	3 детей с санками
•	5 девочек – языки пламени

Декорации:  макеты деревьев, искусственные ели и сосны разные по величине, костер, бревнышки, санки, макет избы, печка – лежанка, лопатка.

Учитель 
- Ребята, сегодня в этом зале будет показан сказ. Слушая сказ, вы почувствуете ……., поймете, …………, еще раз вспомните о том, что ……... Ребята, которые готовили спектакль, надеются, что зрители будут довольны.

В лесу вокруг огонька сидят старатели и мальчик Федюнька. 
Вокруг костра, в центре сцены, сидят 5 девочек- языки пламени. 
Внутри - Огневушка-Поскакушка. 
Звучит музыка Грига «Утро»
Дед Ефим:  	(задумчиво)  Да, мало ли каких случаев у нас на приисках не бывало.
Отец:              	Ложился бы ты, Тюньша, спать!
Федюнька: 	Погоди, Тятенька, я маленечко ещё посижу, дедку Ефима послушаю.
Дед:            	Ну  вот…
Танец Огневушки и Огня. 
У сосны Огневушка остановилась, топнула ножкой, свистнула: Фи-т-ть!й-ю-ю-у…
Филин: 	мелькает за деревом, ухает, хохочет, убегает
Старатель:   
	Вон до чего на огонь загляделся, в глазах зарябило! Неведомо что                           
                      померещится с устатку-то!
Федюнька и отец подходят к костру.
Федюнька:    	Тятя, это кто?
Отец:             	Филин. Кому больше-то! Неуж не слыхал, как он ухает?
Федюнька:    
	Да не про Филина я! Его-то я знаю и ни капельки не боюсь. Ты мне про   девчонку скажи.
Отец:	Про какую девчонку?
Федюнька:	А вот которая на углях плясала.
Отец:            	Ну-ко, скажи, какого она росту была?
Федюнька:	Сперва-то не больше моей ладошки, а под конец с меня ростом стала.
Старатель 	встаёт и направляется к костру. А ведь я, Тюньша, точь-в-точь такое же диво видел.
Федюнька:	Ты, дедко Ефим, что скажешь?
Дед:	А то и скажу, что это же видел, да думал - померещилось мне, а выходит и впрямь Огневушка-Поскакушка приходила.
Федюнька:	Какая Поскакушка?
Дед:	Слыхал я от стариков, что есть такой знак на золото - вроде маленькой девчонки, которая пляшет. Где такая  Поскакушка покажется, там и золото. Только вот забыл, в каком месте золото искать: то ли где Поскакушка вынырнет, то ли где она в землю уйдёт.
Старатель: 	Это дело в наших руках (встаёт и направляется к костру). Сначала посмотрим на месте костра, а потом под сосной испробуем. (расходятся искать поддеревьями)
Федюнька:	Что вы! Что вы, дяденьки! Забыли, видно! Вовсе Поскакушка под этой вот сосной остановилась. Тут и ножкой притопнула! (бежит и показывает совсем под другой сосной)
Дед Ефим:	Обманное, видно, твоё счастье, Тюньша,если она всем разные места показала.
Федюнька:	Это, дедо, филин помешал. Он наше счастье обухал да обхохотал.
Дед:	Филин тут не причина.
Федюнька:	А вот и причина!
Дед:	Нет не причина!
Федюнька:	А вот и причина!
Старатель:	Старый да малый оба не знают. А мы, дураки, их слушаем да время теряем.
Все  уходят. Выходит автор в национальном костюме.
Автор:	С той поры старика и прозвали Ефим Золотая редька, а Федюньку - Тюнькой Поскакушкой. Старику от прозвища какая беда? Ну а Федюньке обидно показалось. Он и дрался, и ругался, и ревел не раз, та ребятишки пуще того дразнят. Хоть домой с прииска не ходи. (Выбегают трое ребятишек и бегают вокруг Федюньки) 
Дети 	Тюнька Поскакушка! Тюнька Поскакушка! Скажи про девчонку.
Автор 	Тут ещё перемена в жизни у Федюньки вышла. Отец на второй женился. Мачеха попалась, прямо сказать, медведица. Федюньку и вовсе от дома отшибло. Как суббота, старатели - домой, а дедко Ефим с Федюнькой на прииске останутся. Разговаривают о том, о другом. И всё у них гладко и дружно. В одном сговориться не могут. 
Автор уходит. Выходят  дед  и  Федюнька, спорят.
Дед:	Филин тут не причина.
Федюнька:	А вот и причина!
Дед:	Нет не причина!
Федюнька:	А вот и причина!
В дыму появляется девочка. Танец Поскакушки. Ножкой притопнула, платочком махнула, свистнула: фи-т-ть!Й-ю-ю-у!
Филин выбежал, заухал, захохотал и убежал.
Дед Ефим:	Откуда филину быть, коли солнышко ещё не закатилось?
Федюнька:	Видишь вот! Опять наше счастье спугнул! Поскакушка-то может от этого филина и убежала!
Дед:	А ты разве видел Поскакушку?
Федюнька:	А ты разве не видел?
Дед: 	(вздохнул) Видно нет ничего! Одна это наша думка!
Федюнька	Это он, пучеглазик, наше счастье обухал а обхохотал! Вот бы его палкой!
Дед	Эх, Тюньша, Тюньша! Смеется над нами Поскакушка.
Федюнька	Дедо, она не со зла. Филин ей вредит. 
Дед	Твое дело. Побаловался и хватит. Немолодые мои годы – за Поскакушкой скакать.
Федюнька	Ты, дедо, не сердись на нее. Вон она какая веселая да хорошая. Счастье бы нам открыла, кабы не филин.
Дед	То-то она счастье тебе открыла! Хоть домой не ходи.
Федюнька	А как она, дедо, ловко пляшет!
Дед	Пляшет – то ловко, а нам от этого ни жарко, ни холодно.
Федюнька	А я бы хоть сейчас поглядел! (вздыхает и уходят.  Выходит автор)
Автор 	Спорили они так, а дружбу вести не перестали. И самые веселые были у них дни, когда они вдвоем на прииске оставались. Но зима загнала старателей по домам, а Федюнька по малолетству дома остался. (На сцену выходит Федюнька) Только ему дома – то несладко. Тут еще новая беда пришла: отца на заводе покалечило. Ни жив ни мертв лежит. Мачеха и вовсе медведицей стала, загрызла Феюньку. Надевает пальто, берет шапку отца. Терпел он, терпел, да и говорит
Федюнька	Пойду я к деду Ефиму жить.
Мачеха забирает шапку отца и кидает Федюньке старую маленькую шапку.
Мачеха	Провались ты, хоть к Поскакушке своей! 
Федюнька идет по улице. На улице дети налетели, дразниться стали
Дети	Тюнька Поскакушка! Тюнька Поскакушка! Скажи про девчонку.
Федюнька	Эх вы!
Дети	(Стыдно им стало. По – доброму спрашивают) Ты куда это?
Федюнька	К дедку Ефиму.
Дети	Далеко ведь, еще заблудишься.
Федюнька	Знаю, поди-ко, дорогу.
Дети	Тюньша, ты правда Поскакушку в огне видел?
Федюнька	И в огне видел, и в дыму видел. Может еще где увижу, да рассказывать недосуг.(Зашагал дальше. Вдруг слышит: музыка, Поскакушка танцует. Федюньке жарко стало, он снял шапку и хотел шубу снимать…)
Поскакушка	Ты, парень, побереги тепло-то. Лучше о том подумай, как назад выберешься.
Федюнька	Сама завела – сама и выведешь!
Поскакушка	(смеется) А если мне недосуг?
Федюнька	Найдешь время, я подожду!
Поскакушка	Возьми-ка лучше лопатку. Она тебя в снегу согреет и домой выведет. 
(У березы лопатка валяется.  Федюнька берет лопату и идет к избе) .
Автор	Привела лопатка Федюню к деду Ефиму затемно. Старик уже на печь залез.
Федюнька	Посмотри-ка, дедо. Мне Поскакушка вон лопатку-то подарила.
Дед	(глядит на лопатку) Ого, какие по ржавчине-то золотые таракашки посажены. Целых шесть штук. А место найдешь, где она тебе лопатку дала?
Федюнька	Как не найти, коли дорога замечена.
Автор	По зарубкам-то ловко до места добрались. Повеселел дедко Ефим. Сдал он золотых таракашков тайному купцу и прожил ту зиму безбедно. Годов с пяток в достатке пожили. Вспоминали Поскакушку.
Дед	Еще бы разок показалась! Да вот не случилось больше.
Автор	А прииск тот и посейчас зовется Поскакушкинский.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

_Песенки к сказке Кто сказал Мяу? - ролевые игры для детского сад_Владимир Елена Легковы
Песенка пчелки
над цветеми мы летим
очень весело жужжим
Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу
над цветочком покружу


_песенка щенка_
спал я возле дома,
где все вокруг знакомо
только вдруг приснилось мне
кто то крикнул в тишине
- Мяу-у-у.
- Тяв-тяв, тяв-тяв.


_песенка мышонка_
я маленький мышонок
живу я под крыльцом
мне страшен каждый шорох
мне страшен всякий звон


_песенка лЯгушки_
на болоте как известно
очень, очень интересно
здесь живут одни лягушки,
все хорошие подружки

----------


## Андреева Наталья

_Незнайка - пьеса в стихах для театрализованной игры детей в детс
Владимир Елена Легковы
Сценарий музыкальной театрализованной игры.
НЕЗНАЙКА
По мотивам сказки Н.Б.Носова_постановка в одно действие

Составила: воспитатель I квалификационной категории Легкова Е.Л.
Стихи: Легкова Е.Л., Легков В.В.

Исполнители: дети 4-5 лет
2005

Открывается занавес
На сцене поляна с крупными большими цветами, солнце, выходит Незнайка.
Гуляет по поляне, поет песенку коротышек

Незнайка:В нашем городе Солнечном 
Расцветают сады
В нашем городе Солнечном
Все ребята храбры

Припев:
Дружим все, не ругаемся
В гости всех вас зовем
Никогда не меняемся
Песни звонко поем

В нашем городе Солнечном
Скоро в школу пойдем
В нашем городе Солнечном
Скоро мы подрастем

Припев:

Летит жук, сталкивается с Незнайкой, Незнайка падает, жук улетает

Незнайка (сидя):
Не пойму я, что такое,
Золотое и большое
Пролетело вдоль плетня
Опрокинуло меня.

Смотрит вокруг и никого не видит

Это солнца был кусок,
Словно каменный брусок.
Он летит вокруг Земли
Всех сбивает на пути

Братцы, братцы, вот беда,
Солнце к нам летит сюда
Всех толкает на пути
Нам до дома не дойти.

Выбегают коротышки, все галдят:

Что такое? что случилось? 
Что опять еще стряслось?
Сколько времени осталось?
Предсказание сбылось?


Выходит Стекляшкин

СтЕкляшкин:Я Стекляшкин, звездочет,
Все про звезды знаю,
И скажу вам, наперед,
Солнце не летает.

Лучше ты, дружочек мой, 
Занимался б делом:
Не слонялся просто так,
Рисовал бы мелом!

Все уходят успокоенные, остается Тюбик с мольбертом 
и Незнайка, Тюбик рисует.

Незнайка:Слушай Тюбик, научи
Рисовать красиво
Буду скоро знаменит
Нарисую диво.

Тюбик:Вот тебе карандаши, 
Здесь мелки, бумага.
Ты учись и не спеши
Делай все как надо.

Тюбик уходит. Незнайка рисует и развешивает картины.
Всех созывает

Незнайка:Посмотрите все сюда!
Я рисую хоть куда!
Я сегодня главный!
Я – художник славный!

Выбегают коротышки, все галдят:Что такое? что случилось? 
Что опять еще стряслось?
Сколько времени осталось?
Предсказание сбылось?

Начинают смотреть портреты, показывать пальцами,
смеются, обижаются.

ПИлюлькин:Что такое? Ерунда!
Это ж чистая беда!

Градусник растет из носа!
Ни ответа, ни вопроса..

Снимает портрет, все переходят к другому портрету

Знайка:Ну, зачем же, братец, ты
Рисовал на мне усы?
Мне не нравится портрет,
Убери, и весь ответ!

Снимает портрет, все переходят к другому портрету,
Незнайка снимает остальные портреты.
Гусля играет на флейте. Все уходят.

Незнайка: Рисовать я не берусь,
Лучше музыкой займусь!
Я, как Гусля, заиграю,
Всем вам польку сбалалаю!

Подходит к Гусле.

Гусля:Надо музыке учиться.
Балалайка пригодится.
Ты освой ее, сперва,
А потом, вернись сюда.

Дает Незнайке балалайку, уходит.

Незнайка:Неудобный инструмент
Слабоват “аккомпанемент”.
Лучше дудку я возьму!
Мне учится не к чему!

Дудит в дудку. Выбегают коротышки, все галдят:

Что такое? что случилось? 
Что опять еще стряслось?
Сколько времени осталось?
Предсказание сбылось?

Цветик:Прекращай дудеть ты в дудку!
Задержись хоть на минутку,
Лучше ты стихи пиши:
Будем жить мы все в тиши.

Все уходят. Незнайка ходит кругами, бормочет.
На сцену выходит Знайка.

Незнайка:«Знайка шел гулять на речку,
Проглотил случайно свечку».

Выходит Авоска

Незнайка:«У Авоськи под подушкой
Лежит сладкая ватрушка».

Авоська убегает проверять. Выходит Торопыжка.

Незнайка:«Торопыжка был голодный,
Проглотил утюг холодный».

Вбегает Авоська с подушкой.
Следом все коротышки, все галдят:Что такое? что случилось? 
Что опять еще стряслось?
Сколько времени осталось?
Предсказание сбылось?

Знайка:
Успокойтесь все сейчас!
Я скажу в последний раз!
Чтобы что-то получить,
Нужно книги поучить!

Нужно долго заниматься,
И без дела не шататься!
И друг другу помогать!
И друг друга выручать!

Все поют песенку коротышек.
ЗАНАВЕС

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*



> Девочки, выручайте! Нужна сценка, мини-спектакль о буквах, звуках, русском языке. Если есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Всем известно:
Буква "Я"
В азбуке
Последняя.
А известно ли кому,
Отчего и почему?
— Неизвестно?
— Неизвестно.
— Интересно?
— Интересно!
— Ну, так слушайте рассказ.
Жили в азбуке у нас
Буквы.
Жили, не тужили,
Потому что все дружили,
Где никто не ссорится,
Там и дело спорится.
Только раз
Все дело
Стало
Из-за страшного скандала:
Буква "Я"
В строку не встала,
Взбунтовалась
Буква "Я"!
— Я, -
Сказала буква "Я", -
Главная-заглавная!
Я хочу,
Чтобы повсюду
Впереди
Стояла
Я!
Не хочу стоять в ряду.
Быть желаю
На виду!
Говорят ей:
— Встань на место!
Отвечает: - Не пойду!
Я ведь вам не просто буква,
Я - местоимение.
Вы
В сравнении со мною -
Недоразумение!
Недоразумение -
Не более, не менее!
Тут вся азбука пришла
В страшное волнение.
— Фу-ты ну-ты! -
Фыркнул Ф,
От обиды покраснев.
— Срам! -
Сердито С сказало.
В кричит:
— Воображала!
Это всякий так бы мог!
Может, я и сам - предлог!
Проворчало П:
— Попробуй,
Потолкуй с такой особой!
— Нужен к ней подход особый, -
Вдруг промямлил Мягкий Знак.
А сердитый Твердый Знак
Молча показал кулак.
— Ти-и-ше, буквы! Стыдно, знаки! -
Закричали Гласные. -
Не хватало только драки!
А еще Согласные!
Надо раньше разобраться,
А потом уже и драться!
Мы же грамотный народ!
Буква "Я"
Сама поймет:
Разве мыслимое дело
Всюду
Я
Совать вперед?
Ведь никто в таком письме
Не поймет ни бе ни ме! -
Я
Затопало ногами:
— Не хочу водиться с вами!
Буду делать все сама!
Хватит у меня ума!
Буквы тут переглянулись,
Все - буквально! - улыбнулись,
И ответил дружный хор:
— Хорошо,
Идем на спор:
Если сможешь
В одиночку
Написать
Хотя бы строчку, -
Правда,
Стало быть,
Твоя!
— Чтобы я
Да не сумела,
Я ж не кто-нибудь,
А Я!
...Буква "Я" взялась за дело:
Целый час она
Пыхтела,
И кряхтела,
И потела, -
Написать она сумела
Только
"...яяяяя!"
Как зальется буква "X":
— Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!
О
От смеха покатилось!
А
За голову схватилось.
Б
Схватилось за живот...
Буква "Я"
Сперва крепилась,
А потом как заревет:
— Я, ребята, виновата!
Признаю
Вину свою!
Я согласна встать, ребята,
Даже сзади
Буквы "Ю"!
— Что ж, - решил весь алфавит, -
Если хочет - пусть стоит!
Дело ведь совсем не в месте.
Дело в том, что все мы - вместе!
В том, чтоб все -
От А до Я -
Жили, как одна семья!
Буква "Я"
Всегда была
Всем и каждому мила.
Но советуем, друзья,
Помнить место
Буквы "Я"!

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Автор: Александр ЗАЙЦЕВ 





Сценарий игровой программы



(На игровую площадку в костюме шарманщика выходит ведущий. На нем надеты пиджак, башмаки и большая шляпа. В руках - шарманка, на которой он «играет». Фоном звучит мелодия, подобранная по усмотрению ведущего. Шарманка украшена буквами русского алфавита.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Здравствуйте, я шарманщик. Хожу по улицам, дворам, школам, паркам, детским садам, играю на шарманке, пою песни, рассказываю детям сказки, читаю стихи, загадываю загадки. От других шарманщиков я отличаюсь тем, что все мои песни; загадки и стихи о буквах русского алфавита. Да-да, о тех самых буквах, которые многим из вас знакомы. Поэтому все и зовут меня Дед – Буквовед. 

(Ведущий поет песенку на стихи Б. Заходера. Мелодия подбирается по усмотрению ведущего.) 

Тридцать три родных сестрицы, 
Писаных красавицы, 
На одной живут странице, 
А повсюду славятся! 
К вам они сейчас спешат, 
Славные сестрицы, 
Очень просим всех ребят 
С ними подружиться! 
А, Б, В, Г, Д, Е, Ж Прикатили на еже! 
3, И, К, Л, М, Н, О 
Дружно вылезли в окно! 
Оседлали петуха, 
Ц, Ч, Ш, Щ, Э, Ю, Я
Вот и все они, друзья! 
Познакомьтесь с ними, дети! 
Вот они - стоят рядком. 
Очень плохо жить на свете 
Тем, кто с ними незнаком! 

(Во время песенки ведущий по алфавиту размещает буквы, которые достает из шарманки. Буквы могут крепиться на ширму, находящуюся на игровой площадке.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Интересно, знаете ли вы, какая буква ходит, раздув щеки? 

РЕБЯТА. Буква Ф. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. А какие буквы похожи на гребешок или расческу? 

РЕБЯТА. Ш, Щ, Е. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Верно. А какая среди этих красавиц русского алфавита ходит на цыпочках? 

РЕБЯТА. Буква Д. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Точно. Может, вы сумеете ответить, какая буква ходит с палочкой как старушка? 

РЕБЯТА. Буква Ы. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. А у какой буквы глаза вылезли на лоб? 

РЕБЯТА. Ё! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Правильно! Кто видел колесо, тот сумеет назвать похожую на него букву. 

РЕБЯТА. О! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Действительно, буква О! А что еще среди окружающих нас предметов похоже на буквы алфавита? 

(Ребята называют различные предметы, похожие на буквы. Если им сначала будет трудно это делать, ведущий приходит на помощь, вынимая из карманов всевозможные вещи.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. На какую букву похожи очки? 

РЕБЯТА. На букву В. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. А гвоздь? 

РЕБЯТА. На букву Т. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. А клюка у старушек на какую букву похожа? 

РЕБЯТА. На букву Г. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, вокруг и найдите предметы, названия которых начинаются с буквы Л. 

РЕБЯТА. Лицо, линейка, лампочка... 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. А теперь найдите то, что начинается на буквы У и Н. 

РЕБЯТА. Учитель, ученики, нос, указка, носики, ногти, усы... 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Думаю, что больше всего здесь можно назвать слов на букву Ш. 

РЕБЯТА. Школа, школьник, шарф, шкаф... 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. И шишка... на лбу ученика, который любит побегать на переменах. А еще на букву Ш начинается то, на чем я играю. Это... 

РЕБЯТА. Шарманка. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Верно, моя старенькая шарманка, в которой собраны мелодии разных песен. Некоторые из них вам хорошо знакомы. Попробуйте вспомнить песни, мелодии которых я сейчас вам сыграю. Но! Нужно пропеть те строчки из лесенок, которые начинаются на те буквы, которые я назову. 

(Звучит вступление «Песенки крокодила Гены» композитора В. Шаинского на стихи А. Тимофеевского.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Буква П! 

РЕБЯТА. Пусть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам... 

(Звучит вступление песни «Дважды два – четыре» композитора В. Шаинского на стихи М. Пляцковского.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Буква Д! 

РЕБЯТА. 
Дважды два - четыре, дважды два - четыре, 
Это всем известно в целом мире... 

(Звучит вступление песни «Чему учат в школе» композитора В. Шаинского на стихи М. Пляцковского.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Буква К! 

РЕБЯТА. 
Книжки разные читать, 
Тонким перышком писать
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе... 

(Звучит. вступление песни «Чунга- Чанга» композитора В. Шаинского на стихи Ю. Энтина.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Буква Ч! 

РЕБЯТА. Чунга - Чанга, синий небосвод. 

(Звучит проигрыш песни «Улыбка» композитора В. Шаинского на стихи М. Пляцковского.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Буква О! 

РЕБЯТА. От улыбки станет всем светлей
И слону, и даже маленькой улитке... 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Молодцы! Здорово у вас получилось! 

(С ширмы падает несколько букв.) 

Что случилось? Что случилось? 
С полки азбука свалилась! 

(Ведущий, читая стихотворение, показывает ребятам буквы для того, чтобы они их называли.) 

Больно вывихнула ножку 
Прописная буква М. 
Г ударилась немножко, 
Ж рассыпалась совсем. 
Потеряла буква Ю 
Перекладинку свою. 
Очутившись на полу, 
Поломала хвостик У. 
Ф, бедняжку, так раздуло, 
Не прочесть ее никак, 
Букву Р перевернуло, 
Получился мягкий знак! 
Буква С совсем сомкнулась, 
Превратилась в букву О. 
Буква А, когда очнулась, 
Не узнала никого! 
Что случилось? Что случилось? 
С полки азбука свалилась! 

Ай да ребятишки, все буквы назвали правильно! Чудеса! Кстати, кто из вас слышал об игре «Поле чудес»? Почти все. Я предлагаю вам в неё сыграть. Для этого я загадаю слово из четырех букв. Когда вы его будете отгадывать, правильно названные буквы я стану поднимать над головой, а затем из этих букв мы попробуем составить слово, которое я загадал. Начинаем игру! 

(Загадывается слово «ПРИЗ» ребята называют буквы. У если буква угадана правильно, ведущий показывает ее, составляя затем нужное слово.) 

Вы угадали, я задумал слово «ПРИЗ». У меня есть для вас четыре приза! Первый получит тот, кто, пока я считаю до трех, последним назовет блюдо, название которого начинается на букву П. Вы готовы? Начали! 

(Проходит аукцион. Ребята называют различные блюда: «Пельмени, пироги, пышки, пончики, плов...» Победитель получает приз.) 

Второй приз достанется тому, кто сумеет назвать пять имен на букву Р.

РЕБЯТА. Рита, Рома, Римма, Регина... 

(Ведущий вручает приз победителю.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. В слове «ПРИЗ» третья буква... 

РЕБЯТА. И. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Кто на эту букву сумеет больше других назвать слов, тот и получит третий приз. Причем слова нужно перечислять без остановки. 

(Проходит игра.) 

РЕБЯТА. Игрушка, игра, ириска, изюм, изумруд, иголка... 

(Победитель награждается призом.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Последний, четвертый приз я отдам тому, кто догадается, что у меня находится в кармане на букву З. 

(Проходит розыгрыш четвертого приза. В кармане ведущего могут быть зеркальце, заяц, значок, и т.д. Победителю вручается приз.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Среди букв, смотрите сами, есть с хвостами и усами. Но не каждый их сразу найдет, может, кто смелый, мне их назовет? 

РЕБЯТА. Ш, Ц, Ж! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Не могли бы вы вспомнить, названия каких животных, птиц, насекомых и рыб начинаются с этих букв? 

РЕБЯТА. Щука, жираф, цапля, жук, журавль, жужелица, жеребенок, цикада, щенок... 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Интересно, кто лучше знает буквы - мальчики или девочки? Давайте проверим. Кто быстрее ответит мне, тот и победит! Какая буква в алфавите стоит последней? 

РЕБЯТА. Я! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Какая буква стоит в самом центре алфавита? 

РЕБЯТА. Л! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Сколько букв в русском алфавите? 

РЕБЯТА. 33.

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Сколько среди них гласных? 

РЕБЯТА. 10! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. С каких букв слова никогда не начинаются? 

РЕБЯТА. С мягкого и твердого знаков. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Теперь прошу девочек на названные мною буквы, вспомнить названия профессий, а мальчиков - музыкальных инструментов. Внимание! Буква - П! 

РЕБЯТА. Плотник, пианино. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Т! 

РЕБЯТА. Тракторист, тромбон. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. А! 

РЕБЯТА. Артист, арфа. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. К! 

РЕБЯТА. Конструктор, кларнет. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. В этом состязании выиграли… 

(Ведущий называет имела победителей.) 

Им я посвящаю свою песенку. 

(Звучит мелодия песни «Алфавит» композитора Р. Паулса на стихи И. Резника. Ведущий поет.) 

А- алфавит споем мы вместе, 
Б - будем петь его, как песню. 
В - весело споем его мы, 
Г - громче грома, громче грома. 
Д - день сегодня музыкальный, 
Е - есть у нас талант вокальный. 
Ж - жить без знаний скучно б было, 
З - знанье - это наша сила! 
И - и тому пути открыты
К - кто подружится с алфавитом. 
Л - лошадь, лама, ландыш, ложка, 
М - мел, метель, метро, матрешка, 
Н - небо, невод, нить, невеста, 
О - овод, облако, оркестр. 
А, б, в, г... (2 раза.) 
П - попугай поет по нотам, 
Р - рой пчелиный строит соты. 
С - стрекоза в саду стрекочет, 
Т - такса лапками топочет. 
У - утка слушает пластинки, 
Ф – «Фанту» пробует фламинго. 
X - хор неплох, есть слух у хора, 
Ц - царь зверей его опора. 
Ч - чтим его, рычит он чисто, 
Ш - шесть заменит он солистов. 
Щ - щедрый мир нам дарит песни, 
Э - этот день собрал нас вместе, 
Ю - юмористов, оптимистов, 
Я - ярких, звонких, голосистых! 
А, б, в, г... (2 раза.) 

ВЕДУЩИЙ. Пришла пора мне сказать вам: «До свидания!» У Деда - Буквоведа дел сегодня еще много - шарманку почистить, буквы подправить, - к завтрашнему, дню подготовиться нужно, ведь меня ждут ребята в других школах и детских садах. Так что будьте здоровы, мои юные друзья! Помните, Дед - Буквовед всегда дружит с теми, кто хорошо знает алфавит. 

(Ведущий «играет» на своей шарманке, собирает буквы и уходит с игровой площадки. Фоном звучит мелодия, подобранная по усмотрению ведущего.)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Игра-путешествие для шестилеток     

 Собрались мы все на праздник.

 Веселы, бодры, дружны!

 Будут наши смех и песни

 Даже на луне слышны!

 Отправимся вместе в страну фантазеров,

 Где каждый забавы выдумывать рад!

 Мы скуку прогоним, а радость пусть вспыхнет

 Огнями в глазах и на лицах ребят!



- Ребята! А вы хотите отправиться в путешествие?

В нашем путешествии мы встретим героев любимых сказок, разгадаем загадки, преодолеем серьезные препятствия.

       - А на чем же мы отправимся?

       - Нет, нет! Мы полетим на воздушном шаре! Заняли поудобнее свои места.

      - Ребята, а вы не знаете, почему наш шар не летит?

      Давайте поможем ему подняться. Подуем сильно.

      Ура! Полетели! (Звучит музыка)

 Посмотрите, мы пролетаем над нашим городом, а теперь над лесом, горами, морем.

( Изобразите при помощи рук лес, горы, море).

(Музыка затихает)

Вот мы и приземлились. Интересно, где это мы очутились?

Давайте посмотрим!



_1 станция - «Алфавитово»._ 

Отгадайте загадку и назовите жителей этой страны.

Загадка:



Тридцать три разных сестрицы-

Писаны красавицы,

На одной живут странице

И повсюду славятся?

Что это? – буквы

Мы с вами оказались в стране тридцати трех родных сестриц. А сестрицы – это буквы. Мы будем изучать буквы. Научимся их читать, различать, писать, складывать в слоги.

В нашем языке буквы находятся в определенном порядке – по алфавиту.

( Рассмотреть алфавит. Найти знакомые буквы.)

Буквы чинно встали в ряд,

Все важны по чести

И уверенно стоят

Каждая на месте.

Словно деревца в аллее

В ряд стоят они, смотри

Ну, а ты теперь сумеешь

Повторить все тридцать три?

На этой станции мы встретились с буквами. Они приготовили для вас задания. Выполнить их надо точно, без ошибок.

(Дети пробуют рассказать алфавит и прочитать несколько слогов).

МА   НА   НО   ОН

(Те, кто выполнил задание, получают картинку)

Ну, а теперь догадайтесь о каких буквах идет речь? 



2 станция - «Загадкино». 

Мы с вами прощаемся с буквами и летим дальше. Давайте скажем буквам «До свидания!». Следующая остановка на станции «Загадкино!». 

Здесь мы будем разгадывать загадки и ребусы. Кто в нашем классе окажется самый смекалистый.

А приготовил для вас загадки один сказочный герой. Кто это ребята? (Незнайка)

Посмотрите, Незнайка приготовил нам задания в конверте.

(Загадать загадку из конверта)

                     1 . Если ты его отточишь,

     Нарисуешь все, что хочешь.

     Солнце, море, горы, пляж,

     Что же это? …(Карандаш)

                2.То я в клетку, то в линейку,

     Написать по ним сумейка

     Можешь и нарисовать,

     Называюсь я …. (Тетрадь)

                3. На одной ноге кружится,

     Беззаботна, весела.

     В пестрой юбке танцовщица

     Музыкальная … (Юла)

                     4.  Круглое, румяное

     Я расту на ветке

     Любят меня взрослые

     И маленькие детки… (Яблоко)

5.  Он большой, как мяч футбольный,

     Если спелый - все довольны.

     Так приятен он на вкус,

     И зовут его … (Арбуз)

Молодцы, ребята! Незнайка, я думаю, остался доволен вашими ответами. Ребята, а ребусы поможем разгадать Незнайке? С ребусами мы тоже мы то же справились. Мы прощаемся с Незнайкой и отправляемся навстречу с новыми приключениями. 

(Полетели дальше).



3 станция - «Спортивная». 

У нас есть друг веселый,

Всех сильнее он,

Он с утра приходит в школу

И на стадион

Зовут его мальчишки и девчонки - Спорт!

Он сильный и упорный,

Он ловкий и задорный –

Мой товарищ – Спорт!

Спорт, ребята, очень нужен,

Мы со спортом очень дружим,

Спорт- помощник!

Спорт- здоровье!

Спорт - игра!

Ну, а теперь мы с вами поиграем.

(Проводится игра-упражнение)

Раз -  присядка, два – прыжок

И опять – присядка.

А потом опять прыжок,

Заячья зарядка.

И волчата как проснутся,

Очень любят потянуться.

Обязательно зевнут

Ловко хвостиком махнут

А лисята спинки выгнут

И неслышно с места спрыгнут,

Перед тем как прогуляться,

Начинают умываться

Ну, а Мишка косолапый

Широко разводит лапы

То одну, то обе вместе.

Долго топчется на месте.

Все дышите. Не дышите!

Все в порядке, отдохните

Вместе руки поднимите!

Превосходно! Опустите

Встаньте прямо, улыбнитесь,

Наклонитесь, разогнитесь.

И еще раз опустите

Да, разминкой я довольна

Из ребят никто не болен.

Каждый весел и здоров,

К состязанию готов!

Ребята, на этой станции веселые человечки хотят узнать: какие виды спорта вы знаете?

Ф. - футбол, фигурное катание

В. - волейбол, велоспорт, водное поло

Ш.-  шашки, шахматы

Т.-  теннис, тяжелая атлетика

Ребята, а теперь давайте танцевать.

(*Музыка танец «Утята»)*Ребята, давайте прощаться с человечками. Они довольны вашими ответами.

Отправляемся дальше. Нам еще предстоит посетить самую интересную станцию.



4 станция - «Сказочная». 

(Музыка «Где водятся волшебники»)

Ребята, вот мы приземлились на станцию сказок.

- Как вы думаете, кого мы здесь можем встретить?

- А вы любите сказки?

- А какие сказки вы знаете?

Сказки просят: - А сейчас вы, друзья, узнайте нас!

1.А дорога - далека,

А корзина – нелегка,

Сесть бы на пенек,

Съесть бы пирожок.

(Маша и медведь.)

2.Ах ты, Петя – простота,

Сплоховал немножко:

Не послушался Кота,

Выглянул в окошко.

(Петушок-золотой гребешок.)

3.Нет ни речки, ни пруда-

Где воды напиться?

Очень вкусная вода-

В ямке от копытца.

(Сестрица Аленушка и братец Иванушка.)

4.Не лежалось на окошке

Покатилось по дорожке

(Колобок)

5.Отворили дверь козлята

И пропали все куда-то

(Семеро козлят)

6) По тропе шагая бодро,

Сами воду тащат ведра!

(Емеля)

(Работа по иллюстрациям)

А кого из героев сказок вы здесь узнали?

Из каких сказок они пришли к нам?



Чтение сказки «Лиса и журавль» (стр.187 «Ступеньки от 2 до 4»)

- Ребята, понравилась вам сказка?

- А кто герой этой сказки?

Я думаю, что, приглашая гостей, вы не будете себя так вести.

Вот и закончилось наше путешествие. Пора отправляться домой. А где мы с вами живем? 

(Появляется название города)



Стихи о буквах.



                    1. Посмотри на колесо-

   И увидишь букву – «О»



2. На эту букву посмотри

   Она совсем как цифра три – «З»



                    3. Эта буква широка

    И похожа на жука.

    Да при этом, точно жук,

    Издает жужжащий звук – «Ж»



   4. Вот абрикос, а вот айва

       Какие вкусные слова-

       И все они на букву – «А»



    5. Кто там плачет в три ручья

        Неужели буква - «Я»

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*День Знаний
 В страну Знаний со Смешариками*


Оборудование:
1.	Коробка для посылки
2.	Воздушные шары
3.	Карамель «Чупа-чупс» «Смешарики»
4.	Предметы – отгадки
5.	Изображения Смешариков
6.	Портфель
7.	Флажки для украшения кабинета
8.	Конверты для заданий
9.	Колонки для компьютера
10.	Конструктор (собрать квадрат) по одному на парту
11.	Школьные песенки
12.	Фонограмма песни «Мы едем, едем, едем» 
13.	Тексты песни «Песенка первоклассников»

Ход праздника

1.		
Дети заходят под музыку в кабинет и рассаживаются за парты.

Я очень рада видеть вас
И сегодня в этот час
Я поведу с собою вас.
За морями, за горами
Есть волшебная страна.
В ней много разных испытаний
И чудес она полна.
Мы будем путешествовать по ней
Много - много дней.

Что же это за страна?
Нам предстоит сегодня узнать.

2.		
Раздается стук в дверь. Заносят посылку.

От кого же посылка? Как вы думаете? Прочитаем?

Читаем с ребятами на посылке от кого она пришла.

Давайте её откроем. В ней лежит письмо.

Достаю из посылки письмо. Читаю.

«Дорогие  ученики 1 А класса, уважаемые родители и Людмила Васильевна! Поздравляем Вас с первым школьным праздником! Дружно, все вместе в течении многих лет, вы будете путешествовать по стране ЗНАНИЙ. Но чтобы в неё сегодня попасть, вам надо выполнить наши задания, они лежат в конвертах в посылке. Итак, вперёд, в страну ЗНАНИЙ! Ваши друзья Смешарики.»

3.		
Достаю по одному конверты с заданиями по номерам.

Конверт № 1. Читаю загадку о Смешарике 
Рогатый учёный,
Забавный типаж.
Узнали кто?
Конечно… (Лосяш) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание.

ЛОСЯШ 
Отгадать загадки
(загадки лежат в конверте)
А мы загадок много знаем!
Их вам, ребята, загадаем!

Отгадки говорите вместе хором.

Всем прибавится забот —
Начался учебный... (Год.)

Собрались вы здесь не зря.
Всех вас с Первым... (Сентября.)
	Двери распахнуть готова,
За парты сесть зовет нас... (Школа.)

Вам букет из пожеланий.
Сегодня общий праздник... (Знаний.)

4.		
Конверт № 2. Читаю загадку о Смешарике
Капризный поэт,
Любит горный пейзаж.
Узнали, ктоэто?
Конечно… (Бараш) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание.

БАРАШ 
Рассказать  детям и родителям стихи о школе.
1.		Вот сентябрь, отправляем
В школу мы своих ребят.
Кто же их там пожалеет,
Вдруг заплачут все подряд?

2.		Если будет в школе плохо –
Вспомни садика уют,
Позовем мы воспитателей – 
Они спляшут и споют!

3.		Мы сегодня вам расскажем,
Отчего ж  не рассказать?
В школе мы учились тоже,
Есть и вам что передать.

4.		В школе мы всегда писали
Сочинения на «пять».
Зато сейчас работать можем,
Вас кормить и одевать.

5.		Вот бы мы ходили в школу,
Мы не брали б выходных:
Все сидели б на уроках,
Ведь это лучший о-о-отдых.

6.		Если б мы учились в школе,
Все поверьте нам, друзья,
Все б отличниками были,
Говорим вам без вранья.

7.		Впереди у нас заботы:
В первый класс вас провожать.
Мы желаем нам терпения
Побольше запасать!

	1.	
стих	Мы сегодня выступаем
Перед вами первый раз
Мы сегодня представляем
Целиком наш первый класс!

2.	
стих	Месяц-два тому назад
Мы ходили в детский сад.
Много пели, много ели,
Очень вырасти хотели.

3.	
стих	Алфавит от "А" до "Я"
Выучил до школы я:
В школу собирался -
Вот и постарался!

4.	
стих	Ранец, прописи, тетрадки -
Все давным-давно в порядке!
Я сегодня первый раз
Отправляюсь в первый класс!

5.	
стих	Мне исполнилось семь лет,
И меня счастливей нет!
Посмотрите, что за чудо -
Первоклассный мой букет!

6.	
стих	У меня - букварь в портфеле
И тетради, и дневник!
Я теперь на самом деле
Первоклассный ученик!

7.	
стих	Мама косу заплела,
Бантики расправила,
Ранец новенький дала -
В первый класс отправила!

8.	
стих	Ранец - чудо! Только вот,
Милые подружки,
Не влезают в ранец тот
Все мои игрушки!

9.	
стих	Не буду я лениться,
Все буду успевать.
Хочу я научиться
Читать, писать, считать.

10.	
стих	Теперь-то жизнь другая
Наступит у меня.
Ой, мама дорогая!
Какой же взрослый я!

11.	
стих	Поскорей звени, звонок,
Мы тебя заждались.
Ведь на первый наш урок
Год мы собирались.

12.	
стих	Наш первый самый-самый
Звени, звени, звонок!
Домой идите, мамы!
Пора нам на урок!



Заранее стихи были розданы ученикам.

5.		
Конверт № 3 . Читаю загадку о Смешарике 
Красотка, звезда
И совсем не свинюша.
Узнали, кто это?
Конечно же…(Нюша) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание. 
Нюша прислала портфель. Конверт прикреплён к портфелю.

НЮША 
Отгадать загадки про школьные предметы
(загадки лежат в конверте, 
отгадки –предметы лежат на партах)
Загадывает загадки, отгадки находят на партах и несут в портфель.
Вы цветным карандашом
Все рисуночки раскрасьте.
Чтоб подправить их потом,
Очень пригодится...(ластик) 
	В трубке стержень сидит,
На тетради все глядит.
Задачи записывает, решает,
Про диктант не забывает.
Что за чудо-чудеса?
Мчится девица-краса,
Сеет буквы – семена,
Всюду-всюду есть она. (Ручка.)

Я весь мир слепить готов -
Дом, машину, двух котов.
Я сегодня властелин -
У меня есть...(пластилин) 
	Они в строчку,
Они в клетку –
Разные бывают.
Дети пишут чисто в них,
Потом проверяют. (Тетради.)

Линию прямую, ну-ка,
Сам нарисовать сумей-ка!
Это сложная наука!
Пригодится здесь...(линейка) 
	Дзынь-дзынь – дребезжит,
Во все горлышко кричит,
Деток в классы с перемены
Всех зовет и манит.
На урок идти у*****
Всем ученикам велит. (Школьный звонок.)

На коробку я похож,
Ручки ты в меня кладешь.
Школьник, ты меня узнал?
Ну, конечно, я -. ..(пенал) 

Склеите корабль, солдата,
Паровоз, машину, шпагу.
А поможет вам, ребята,
Разноцветная...(бумага) 

Рисованию нужны
Простые и цветные,
Всяких оттенков малыши
С прозвищем … (карандаши)	

6.		
Конверт № 4 . Читаю загадку о Смешарике 
Артист, пианист,
Балагур, тары-барыч.
Узнали, кто это?
Конечно… (Кар-Карыч) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание. 

КАР- КАРЫЧ
Спеть частушки.
Нам веселые частушки
Вы исполните сейчас,
О себе, о дружбе вашей
И о кое-ком из вас.

1.	
частушки	В этот светлый славный час
Мы пришли поздравить нас
Не с тортом, не с плюшками –
С веселыми частушками.

2.	
частушки	Листик клена, листик клена
В воздухе кружится.
Мамы деток отправляют
В первый класс учиться.

3.	
частушки	На торжественной линейке
Первоклашки в ряд стоят.
Вот беда, из-за букетов
Только носики торчат.

4.	
частушки	Буду я учиться с толком
И пятерки получать,
Ну, а коль поставят двойку,
Про то буду я молчать.

5.	
частушки	Мы с ___________ любим драться,
От нас плакал детский сад.
Дорогой учитель, здравствуй!
Видим, ты нам очень рад!

6.	
частушки	Я, друзья, готов к учебе,
И мой папа говорит:
«Станешь ты, сынок, учёным,
Будешь очень знаменит!»

7.	
частушки	Буду очень я стараться,
Всё мне, братцы, по плечу!
Только в школу подниматься
Рано утром не хочу!

8.	
частушки	Вот и вырос я, ребята,
Наступил счастливый миг,
Всем завидно дошколятам:
Ведь я, братцы, ученик!


7.		
Конверт № 5 . Читаю загадку о Смешарике
На лыжах – бегунья,
На кухне – певунья.
Узнали, кто это?
Конечно…(Совунья) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание.

СОВУНЬЯ
Игра-гадание «Заботы первоклассника» (родители вытягивают листики с вопросами, а их дети вытягивают листики с ответами)
(всё к игре лежит в конверте)

Вот и сентябрь ступил на порог, 
Школьная пора для вас настает. 
Новых забот и хлопот вам доставит, 
Всю вашу жизнь перестроить заставит. 
И мы при всех здесь сейчас погадаем, 
Как в вашей семье всё будет, узнаем. 
Совунья предлагает листочек вам взять 
И то, что написано, вслух прочитать.
Кто будет вечером будильник заводить?
А кто за формой первоклассника будет следить?
Кто в шесть утра будет вставать?
Кто будет завтрак первым съедать?
Кому же придётся портфель собирать?
Кто будет книги ежедневно читать?
Кто будет портфель в школу носить?
Кто будет уроки прилежно учить?
Кто руку в классе будет поднимать?
Кто будет пятёрки всегда получать?
Кто на собрание будет ходить?
Кому первоклассника в школу водить?
Простой карандаш кто будет точить?
Кто будет лениться и много зевать?
Кто первокласснику скажет: «В кровать?»

МАМА
ПАПА
БАБУШКА
Я
СЕМЬЯ
ДЕДУШКА
БРАТ
СЕСТРА
ДРУГ
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА
СОСЕДКА
ПАПА
БАБУШКА
Я
МАМА



8.		
Конверт № 6 . Читаю загадку о Смешарике
Колючки, очки,
Пара ручек и ножек.
Узнали, кто это?
Конечно же… (Ёжик) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание.

ЁЖИК 
(в конверте лежат тексты песен)
Спеть песенку, чтобы веселее было путешествовать.

Песенка первоклассников
На мотив песни «Веселые путешественники»

Мы едем, едем, едем
В далекие края.
Веселые ребята,
Хорошие друзья!
Ты прихватить с собою
В дорогу поспеши
Пенал, портфель и ручку,
Альбом, карандаши.

Припев:
В дальний путь, в дальний путь 
Ты с собою не забудь 
Песню и загадку, 
Книжку и тетрадку, 
Кисти, краски и дневник — 
Будешь лучший ученик!

Так долго отдыхали
Вы в садике своем,
Теперь идём мы в школу
И песенку поем.
О том, как в эту школу
Охотно мы идем
И что с собой в дорогу
Мы нужное берем.

Припев:
Красота, красота! 
Взяли в школу неспроста 
Песни и загадки, 
Книжки и тетрадки, 
Кисти, краски, дневники — 
Мы теперь ученики!

9.		
Конверт № 7. Читаю загадку о Смешарике
Конструктор моторов,
Приборов, турбин.
Узнали, кто это?
Конечно же… (Пин) (написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание.

ПИН
Собрать квадрат из частей. (мозаика лежит в конвертах на партах)

10.		
Конверт № 8. Читаю загадку о Смешарике 
Хоть он и ушастик,
Собою хорош!
Узнали, кто это?
Конечно… (Крош)(написана на конверте), дети узнают героя, этот герой задаёт задание.

КРОШ
(кричалка «Это класс наш 1 «А»!» большого формата лежит в конверте и написаны кричалки на листке)
Дарит кричалки для нашего класса.

Класс наш в школе самый умный,
Пятёрок хватит ли едва.
Мы вам скажем непременно,
Это класс наш 1 «А»!

Класс наш в школе самый шумный,
Что кружится голова.
Мы вам скажем честно-честно,
Это класс наш 1 «А»!

Класс наш в школе всех активней,
И при деле он всегда.
Мы вам скажем откровенно,
Это класс наш 1 «А»!

Класс наш в школе самый дружный,
Просто не разлей вода.
Мы вам скажем: без сомнений,
Это класс наш 1 «А»!

А какой весёлый самый?
Улыбка не сойдёт с лица
Тех, кто громче всех воскликнет:
Это класс наш 1 «А»!

11.		
Конверт № 9. Достаю из посылки конверт, в нем письмо и альбомчик для фотографий. Читаю.

    «Молодцы ребята, вы справились со всеми заданиями. Добро пожаловать в страну Знаний! Мы, Смешарики, вас там ждём и будем путешествовать вместе с вами! А самые интересные моменты в путешествие по стране Знаний будете фотографировать, а фотографии будете класть в этот альбом, который мы вам дарим. Открывайте скорее доску.»

    На доске написано - «Страна Знаний», прикреплены изображения Смешариков, набраны магнитной азбукой названия некоторых предметов, написаны слова, прикреплена карта страны Знаний.

12.		
Страна Знаний нас ждёт!

Ах, какое утро! Рассвело.
Осень золотом листвы стучится в двери,
Чтобы ты проснулся и поверил,
Что сегодня первое число.

Ведь сегодня самый первый раз
Ты стоять у школьной двери.
Волновался, веря и не веря,
Что уже идешь ты в первый класс.

И сегодня только для тебя
Пропоет звонок (звоню в колокольчик) свой славный гимн,
Позовет в далекий край за ним
По цветным страницам букваря.

Вот он и настал, тот славный день,
День, которого ты ждешь давно, как чуда.
И, поверь мне, лучше дня не будет,
Чем твой самый первый школьный день.

    Завтра мы с вами проведём первые уроки. На уроки нужно принести портфель, а в портфеле:
	тетрадь  в клетку
	пенал (в пенале: ручка синяя шариковая, простые карандаши, цветные карандаши, ластик)
	любимую игрушку.
13.		
     Ребята в посылке ещё есть какой-то пакет! Большой какой! От кого же он? В нём лежит письмо. 
      «Дорогие ученики 1 А класса! Вы прекрасно справились с нашими заданиями. И поэтому в честь вашего первого школьного праздника вручаем вам эти маленькие, но очень сладкие подарки. Ждите снова с нами встречи. Ваши любимые Смешарики.»

Дети берут подарки от Смешариков.

    Вот и подошёл к концу первый школьный день. Предлагаю сфотографироваться для первой классной фотографии в наш альбомчик.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> Девочки, выручайте! Нужна сценка, мини-спектакль о буквах, звуках, русском языке. Если есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста.


 В середине декабря
В школе – Праздник букваря.
Мы прочли букварь до корки,
Нам по чтению – Пятерки!
Позади нелегкий труд
Слогового чтения
Нам сегодня выдают
У-до-сто-ве-ре-ни-я!
В том, что мы букварь
Прочли,
Полный курс наук 
Прошли.
И теперь без передышки
Мы прочтем любые книжки! В самом деле?
Нет вопросов!
Михалков, Маршак и Носов,
Заходер, Барто, Чуковский,
Хармс, Бианки и Житков,
Паустовский, Маяковский,
Горький, Пришвин и Сладков,
Лев Кассиль и Лев Толстой,
Пушкин, Лермонтов...
Постой,
Перечислить всех нельзя –
ВСЕ ТЕПЕРЬ НАШИ ДРУЗЬЯ!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Сценарий Улицы Сезам*Сценарий «Учим букву Ш»Кубик потерял букву «Ша» со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Бусинка помогает ему понять в чем дело и все исправить.

Кубик ходит по двору и что-то ищет. Подходит Бусинка.

Бусинка: Кубик, что ты ищешь?

Кубик: Букву «Ша»

Бусинка: Букву «Ша»? А как она выглядит?

Кубик: Три палочки стоят рядом

Бусинка: Три палочки стоят рядом?!!

Кубик: Да

Бусинка: И снизу перекладинка?!

Кубик: Да, снизу перекладинка! Три палочки и снизу перекладинка! Ты не видела ее?!

Можно нарисовать на листе

Бусинка: Она ушла!

Кубик: Что же теперь будет?! Что же будет!? 

Бусинка: Что-то случится?

Кубик: Конечно! Если букава «Ш» ушла, то за ней уйдут все предметы, начинающиеся на букву «Ш».

Кубик и Бусинка смотрят на шапку.

Кубик: Вот, видишь - моя шапка

Шапка была в кадре, и тут же исчезла

Бусинка: Ой, теперь ее нет...

Кубик: Слово «Шапка» начинается на букву «Ш». По-этому она и исчезла

Бусинка: А вот моя шоколадка

Смотрят на шоколадку. Шоколадка тоже исчезает

Бусинка: Ну, почему она исчезла?

Кубик: Слово «Шоколадка» тоже начинается на букву «Ш». По этому шоколадка исчезла. Посмотри на окно. Видишь шторы?

Бусинка: Слово «Шторы» тоже начинается на букву «Ш»

Шторы пропали.

Бусинка: (хныча) Что же делать?

Кубик: Надо позват букву «Ш» назад к нама! И тогда вместе с ней вернутся шапка, шторы и твоя шоколадка! Давай посмотрим мультфильм про букву «Ш»!

Бусинка: Давай!

----------


## Рема555

Девочки, здравствуйте! Замечательный вариант "Теремка" нашла в интернете и немного обработала:


Вед. Промчалось лето красное. Настали дни ненастные.
          Нет, сыровато под дождём (показывает на теремок).
          А вот сухой, отличный дом!
          Он, право слово, неплохой. Но до сих пор стоит пустой.
          Ему хозяин очень нужен … (оглядывается).
          Кто это шлёпает по лужам?
К теремку подходит мышка, поёт.
Мышка.  Каждый должен где-то жить и зимой, и летом.
                  Как же мышке не тужить, если дома нету?

     Как я промокла под дождём. А вот стоит чудесный дом.
     Ну что за терем-теремок? (обходит теремок кругом)
     Никто здесь, видно, не живёт. А может, мне…
Вед.        Смелей, вперёд!  Взбирайся, Мышка, на крылечко,
                 Всё уберёшь, затопишь печку. Тут будешь жить, да поживать.
Мышка. Да, я избушечку такую давно мечтала завести
Вед.          Должно ж когда-то повезти!
Мышка (радостно). Сейчас я всё здесь уберу, из леса хворост принесу.
Убегает в теремок.  Появляется лягушка. Она замечает избушку и направляется к ней.
Лягушка.(поёт)   Что за славный теремок! Ах, какое чудо!
                                Он не низок, не высок, рядышком запруда!
                                 Из трубы дымок идёт. Дверь мне отворите!
                                 Кто тут в тереме живёт, ну-ка, говорите!
Мышка (выглядывает из домика) 
                                Что тебе, подружка, надо? Знаешь, я ужасно рада!
                               Скорей зайди, затопим печку, помоем окна и крылечко!
Лягушка.              Спасибо, мышка, я согласна!
Мышка.                Мы зиму проведём прекрасно!
Лягушка и мышка хлопочут, убираются вокруг дома.

♫ Танец с метёлками.
Уходят в домик.
На поляну выходит зайчик с узелком и направляется к теремку.

Зайчик.
Что за славный теремок
Вырос среди леса?
Заяц-принц здесь жить бы мог
С заячьей принцессой!
Посажу я огород
Рядом на лужайке.
Кто тут в тереме живет,
Расскажите Зайке!
Вед.    Стучи смелее, не робей, втроём вам будет веселей!
Заяц стучит, Мышка и Лягушка выходят из домика.
Лягушка. Вот это кто! Привет, Косой!
Мышка.  А что же грустный ты такой?
Зайчик.  Привет вам, Мышка и Лягушка!  У вас чудесная избушка.
                 А не найдётся ли местечка? Мне б только уголок под печкой.
                 Во всём вам стану помогать: дров наколоть, воды набрать!
Лягушка. Да пусть живёт, втроём не хуже!
Мышка.  Что ж, нам такой помощник нужен.
                  Ну, заходи скорее в дом.
Лягушка. Жить будет веселей втроём!  (уходят в домик)

Вед.          Опять проходят день за днём. 
                  И в теремке уже втроём живут Лягушка, Заяц, Мышка. 
                  Щи варят, пироги да пышки пекут. 
                  К зиме они готовы, ухожен теремок, как новый.

Появляется Петушок с гармошкой.

Вед.      Эй, Петя, Петя, погоди! Избушку видишь впереди? 
              Скорей в избушку постучи, погреться пустят на печи. 
              Накормят пирогами, там встретишься с друзьями.

Петух. Ой, теремок! А в нём друзья. 
             Сбывается мечта моя.
             Мне хочется чайку попить, да посидеть, поговорить.

Подходит к избушке и стучит в окошко.

Мышка.    Стучится кто-то к нам в окно!

Лягушка  . А на дворе уже темно!
Заяц.         А может это волк пришёл, стоит он голоден и зол…
Петух.       Я это , Петя-Петушок!

Заяц.         Сейчас я отопру замок! (все выбегают на крыльцо)

Лягушка. А хочешь, оставайся жить, мы будем вчетвером дружить!

 Все заходят в теремок.

Вед.              Так и зажили вчетвером. 
                     Теперь веселья полон дом! 
                      Ведь каждый вечер у окошка Петух играет на гармошке, 
                      танцуют Мышка и Лягушка, а Зайка хлопает подружкам.

♫ Танец девочек 

На поляну выходит Лиса.

Лиса (поёт). Я – красавица-Лисица! Ночью мне в лесу не спится. 
                      Там и сыро и темно. Да не ела я давно. 
                      Я хочу,чтоб спали ушки на пуховенькой подушке. 
                      Чтобы хвост мой спал в постели, в нежной тёплой колыбели. 
                      Какая славная изба. (стучит)

Мышка.       Кто там?

Лиса.             Да это я , Лиса.

Лягушка.     Переводи скорее дух, садись и отдыхай.

Заяц.            Лягушка подогреет чай, я пироги из печки выну. 
                      Небось, с дороги ломит спину?

Вед.               Так и зажили впятером! Теперь веселья полон дом!
                       Кто это по лесу идёт?

На поляну выходит Волк, подходит к домику.

Волк.            Вот хоромы так хоромы – здесь простора хватит всем!
                      Что молчите? Есть кто дома? Да не бойтесь вы, не съем!

Из теремка робко выглядывают обитатели.

Лиса.              Не возьмём мы что-то в толк, кто ты?

Волк. .           В дом пустите!  
                       Я совсем не страшный волк, сами посмотрите!

Зайчик.         Ладно, Серый, заходи, только не кусайся!

Лягушка.      Сразу выгоним, учти, коль обидишь Зайца!

Волк входит в дом. Все обитатели выглядывают в окошко.

Все (хором). Мы теперь одна семья и гостям всем рады!

Из-за деревьев выходит Медведь.

Медведь.       С вами жить хочу и я!

Все (хором).   Нет, Медведь, не надо!

Медведь (обиженно). Зря вы так, я пригожусь!

Мышка.           Больно ты огромен.

Медведь.          Да не бойтесь, помещусь. Я в запросах скромен.

Медведь лезет в теремок. Дом начинает шататься и падает. Жители теремка плачут на развалинах.

Мышка. Что ж ты, Мишка, натворил? Мы ж предупреждали.

Заяц.     Теремок наш развалил. Без угла оставил.

Медведь. Ну, простите вы меня, я ведь не нарочно.
                 Хоть сломался домик ваш, в нём и так жить можно.

Мышка. Где же подпол, чтоб хранить на зиму запасы,
                 Жарким летом – холодить бочку с мятным квасом?

Лягушка. Где же мой большой чулан, мокрый, с комарами?

Лиса.      И светёлка, чтобы там прясть мне вечерами?

Зайчик.  Где крылечко в огород?

Волк.      И сторожка рядом –
                Вдруг без спроса кто придёт, а ему не рады?

Медведь. Да-а! И печки нет, чтоб греть мне зимою спину…

Зайчик.   Ах, зачем же ты, Медведь, домик опрокинул?

Лиса.        Жить теперь-то будем как?

 Медведь (со вздохом). Не могу представить!

Лягушка (Медведю). Если сделал что не так,
                   То сумей исправить!

Волк.    Хоть и виноват Медведь,  мы ему поможеи!
              Чем о домике жалеть, лучше новый сложим!

Медведь с помощью зверят строит новый дом. Все кричат «ура!»

♫ Сказки гуляют по свету.

----------

yu-k-a (11.03.2019), окси 777 (26.10.2016)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Красная шапочка, трое волчат и золотое правило 
автор Дикая Людмила Петровна*
*Замечание автору сообщения- выставляя какие-то сценарии, указывайте их авторов.*
 - сценарий  - пьеса для театра      

пьеса для театра, в котором актерами выступают 
сами дети, играющие для других детей. 

*Действующие лица. 
Красная Шапочка 
Мама Красной Шапочки 
Бабушка Красной Шапочки 
Братья–волчата: 
1-й волчонок 
2-й волчонок 
3-й волчонок 
Лиса 
Петух* 
*СЦЕНА 1.* 
Действие происходит перед занавесом. Появляется 1-й волчонок. Он разыскивает своих братьев. 

1-й волчонок. И куда подевались мои братья? Неужто снова где-то промышляют! Ох, как бы мне отучить их от этого? 

За занавесом слышен топот бегущих ног, затем из-за кулисы выбегают, запыхавшись, два волчонка: 2-й и 3-й. 

2-й волчонок.(к 1-ому волчонку). Какие же все-таки рыбаки скупердяи! Не дали утащить ни одной рыбки! 
3-й волчонок. Да еще как дерутся! У, жадюги! 
1-й волчонок (возмущенно). Дерутся?! Жадюги?! Сколько раз вам нужно повторять: брать, отнимать и, вообще, любым путем присваивать чужое нельзя! 

2-й и 3-й волчат, перебивая друг друга, оправдываются. 

2-й волчонок. Ну, так захотелось рыбки! 
3-й волчонок. Рыбаки столько ее наловили! Целую гору! Побросают же половину! 
1-й волчонок. Но наловили не вы. Значит, нечего и рассчитывать. 
2-й волчонок.. Ну не сердись. (Начинает водить носом, принюхиваясь) 
3-й волчонок. Мы больше не будем. (Принюхивается). 
1-й волчонок. То-то же! (Тоже принюхивается). 
2-й волчонок. Откуда это так приятно пахнет! 
3-й волчонок. Надо разнюхать. 

Уходят за занавес. Занавес раскрывается. 
На сцене домик Красной Шапочки. В окна домика заглядывают три волчонка, мешая друг другу рассмотреть, что делается внутри домика. 

1-й волчонок. Не даром такой запах по всей округе! 
2-й волчонок. Какие чудные пирожки кладут в корзинку! 
3-й волчонок. И какие большие! И как много! 
1-й волчонок. У бабушки Красной Шапочки наверно хор-роший аппетит! 
2-й волчонок. Гляньте! Мама еще и колбаски подкинула! 
3-й волчонок. Ох, и вкуснятина! 
1-й волчонок. Ой, не могу больше, умираю - есть хочу! 
2-й волчонок. Я б тоже чего-нибудь погрыз. Давайте поймаем колобка! Он где-то тут катается по лесу. 
3-й волчонок. Ты разве не слышал? Его уже слопала хитрюга Лиса! 
1-й волчонок. Ой, есть хочу! 
2-й волчонок. Ну, потерпи немножко. (Заговорчески подмигивая 3-му волчонку) Скоро Красная Шапочка появится и... 
1-й волчонок (насторожившись). И...что? 
3-й волчонок. Она же направится к своей бабулечке по нашей лесной тропочке... 
2-й волчонок. А мы тут как тут и… 
1-й волчонок. Что мы? Что и? 
3-й волчонок. Ну, мы … это… поможем Красной Шапочке, вот! 
2-й волчонок. Ну да! Корзинка вон какая здоровая, видать тяж-ж-желая ! 
3-й волчонок. Тяжеленная! А мы из нее пирожочки выгребем … 
2-й волчонок (продолжает мысль) …корзинка полегчает, и Красная Шапочка не надорвется! 

*2-й и 3-й волчата весело смеются, довольные своей выдумкой.* 

1-й волчонок (с возмущением). Эх вы! Снова забыли, что из-за таких же бабушкиных пирожков нашего папочку охотники упрятали за решетку, в зоопарк! 
2-й волчонок. Ой! Правда, я забыл! 
3-й волчонок. И я забыл! 
1-й волчонок. Смотрите! Дверь открывается. Прячемся! 

*Волчата прячутся за дом и из-за угла наблюдают. 
На крыльцо выходит мама и Красная Шапочка с корзинкой.* 
Мама. Поцелуй, доченька, за меня бабушку и не забудь помочь ей по хозяйству! 
Красная Шапочка. Я помню, мамочка! Надо хворосту набрать, воды принести и двор подмести. 
Мама. Верно, моя умница! И верни ей обязательно очки. 
Красная Шапочка. Прежде всего, мамочка! Вот они у меня, в карманчике. 
Мама. Ну, тогда счастливого пути по коротенькой дорожке! 
Красная Шапочка. До свидания, мамочка! 
Красная Шапочка напевая, направляется за кулису. Когда Красная Шапочка скрывается за кулисой, волчата выходят из укрытия. 
2-й волчонок. Пирожки-то тю-тю! Как же их раздобыть? 
1-й волчонок. Ты опять за свое - раздобыть! Это же не честно! 
3-й волчонок. А можно раздобыть их честно? 
1-й волчонок. Честно можно только за-ра-бо-тать! 
2-й волчонок. Так давайте за работаем! 
3-й волчонок. Но как? Как можно заработать бабушкины пирожки? 
1-й волчонок. Надо подумать. 

*Волчата садятся в кружок и думают.* 

1-й волчонок (вскакивает). Придумал! (2-й и 3-й волчата тоже вскакивают.) 
2-й волчонок. Говори скорей! 
3-й волчонок. А то Красная Шапочка и бабушка все съедят! 
1-й волчонок. Надо поступить по "золотому” правилу! 
2-й волчонок. (подозрительно) Что это за правило? 
3-й волчонок. Да еще "золотое”? 
1-й волчонок (назидательно). А вот такое: "Как хотите, чтобы поступали с вами, так поступайте и вы со всеми”! 
3-й волчонок. И причем здесь наши пирожки? 
1-й волчонок (назидательно). Притом. Если мы бабушке хорошее дело сделаем, она отплатит нам тем же. 
Волчата, 2-й и 3-й. Как это? Попонятней можно? 
1-й волчонок. А вот как. Мы поможем бабушке управиться с делами, а она нас за то угостит пирожками, а может быть еще и колбаской! 
2-й и 3-й волчата (соображают). Поняли! У-ра-а! Бежим скорей! Даешь помощь бабусе! 
1-й волчонок. Стойте! Надо направить Красную Шапочку по длинной тропинке. 
2-й волчонок. Правильно! И это сделаю я! 
1-й волчонок. Только смотри, без грубости. 
2-й волчонок. Что ты! Я, как настоящий джентльмен, помогу Красной Шапочке нести корзинку: дорожка ведь дальняя. 
1-й волчонок. Ну, тогда за дело! 

*Волчата убегают. Занавес.* 
*СЦЕНА 2.* 
Перед занавесом. Слева, напевая, появляется Красная Шапочка. За занавесом слышен топот - это Волчонок догоняет Красную Шапочку. Он выбегает из-за занавеса справ. Волчонок держит букет лесных цветов, закрывая им мордашку. 

Красная Шапочка. Ой, кто Вы? (пытается через букет разглядеть, кто же это) 
2-й волчонок. Я? Я… почтальон Печкин! Принес Красной Шапочке цветы. 
Красная Шапочка.О! Это приятная шутка, но все же - кто Вы? 
2-й волчонок. Боюсь напугать Вас своим видом. 
Красная Шапочка. А разве Вы чудовище из сказки "Аленький цветочек”? 
2-й волчонок. Нет …(опускает букет). 
Красная Шапочка. Ах! Волк! Ты снова за свое? Опять мне звать охотников? 
2-й волчонок. Но я же совсем маленький и хочу с тобой подружиться. 
Красная Шапочка. Красной Шапочке подружиться с волками? 
2-й волчонок. Нет, с маленьким Волчонком. Это взрослые, если хотят, пусть ссорятся, а всякие дети должны дружить (протягивает Красной Шапочке букет). 
Красная Шапочка (забирая букет). Думаю, ты прав. Спасибо за цветы. 
2-й волчонок. Ура! Значит, ты принимаешь мою дружбу? 
Красная Шапочка. Дружить интересней, чем ругаться. (назидательно). А если хочешь иметь друга, умей быть другом сам. 
2-й волчонок. Золотые слова! Тогда разреши помочь тебе нести корзину. 
Красная Шапочка (подозрительно). А ты …не… удерешь с ней? 
2-й волчонок. Красная Шапочка! Я же твой друг, а эта корзинка (забирает корзинку) тяж-ж-елая… А я сильный и готов нести ее хоть за тридевять земель (заглядывает в корзинку и облизывается). 
Красная Шапочка. Ну, спасибо! Но нам гораздо ближе. Я иду к бабушке. 

Скрываются за занавесом. 

СЦЕНА 3. 

Занавес раскрывается. На сцене домик бабушки. На стене домика – радиоприемник. Во дворе летняя плита, на плите чайник. Посреди двора стол, накрытый скатертью, на столе чашечки для чаепития Возле домик лавка, на ней ведро, рядом ковш. Рядом с лавкой метлы для уборки двора. В глубине сцены сарайчик. Бабушка сидит на лавочке. 

Бабушка (расстроенно). И как я могла забыть у внучки очки? Ничего без них не вижу! 

Бабушка пытается на ощупь что-либо делать. 
Возле домика появляются два Волчонка 1-й и 3-й. У каждого – вязанка хвороста. Увидев бабушку, начинают тихонько спорить. 

1-й волчонок. Начинай ты! 
3-й волчонок. А чего я? 
1-й волчонок. Ну, тогда вместе. 
1-й и 3-й волчата. Здравствуйте, добрый день, уважаемая бабушка! 
Бабушка. Здравствуйте! Кто здесь? 
3-й волчонок. Это мы… 
Бабушка. Кто мы? (щурится) Не узнаю. 
1-й волчонок. Мы? Мы - п-подружки Красной Шапочки! 
Бабушка. А-а! Кажется, вижу. Какие славные мордашки! Милости прошу. 
3-й волчонок. Мы тут… вот… Вам хворосту принесли. 
Бабушка. Ой, спасибо! Хотела сама его собрать, да вот жду, когда Красная Шапочка очки принесет. А вы проходите, милые. Сейчас чаек поставим. Пока закипит, и Красная Шапочка пожалует. 

Бабушка пытается зачерпнуть из ведра ковшом воду, но ведро – пустое. 

Бабушка. Ох, и вода, кажется, закончилась. 
1-й волчонок. Давайте мы принесем свежей. 
Бабушка. Будет чудесно, мои хорошие. Колодец за домом. 

Волчата хватают по ведру, убегают. 

Бабушка. Какие замечательные подружки у моей внучки? Что-то я раньше их не видела. 

(Бабушка кладет хворост в летнюю печку, разводит огонь. Возвращаются волчата с водой.) 

3-й волчонок. Вот водичка, пожалуйста. 

Бабушка. Да вы быстрые какие! Ну, теперь давайте чай поставим. 

Волчата помогают налить водой чайник и поставить его на плиту. Все втроем толкутся одновременно у плиты. Бабушка задевает руками хвост 1-ого Волчонка. 

Бабушка. Это что же такое пушистое? (щурится, всматриваясь, и пытается понять, что она трогает). 
1-й Волчонок (приставляя кончик хвоста к голове). Это же у нас с подружкой косы такие, бабушка! 
3-й Волчонок (тоже приставляет кончик своего хвоста к голове и показывает на свои уши). А это, бабушка, банты на них. 
Бабушка. Хорошие косички, и банты такие необычные… (пытается их лучше разглядеть). 
1-й волчонок (поспешно, отвлекая внимание Бабушки от ушей). Пока чай закипит, давайте мы двор подметем! 
Бабушка. Подметите, дорогие, подметите. У вас глазки вон какие большие, все соринки заметят. 

Бабушка заходит в домик, волчата метут двор. 
Возле домика появляется лиса, замечает волчат. 

Лиса. Эй, братцы, вы что здесь стащить хотите? 
3-й волчонок. Ничего мы не хотим стащить. Мы старенькой бабушке помогаем. 
Лиса. Ой, рассмешили, ха-ха! Так я вам и поверил! (направляется к сараю) 
1-й волчонок. Хитрюга, ты куда? 
Лиса. Отстань! Мне петушок нужен на ужин (вбегает в сарай и тут же выскакивает и тащит Петуха) 
3-й и 1-й волчата. А ну брось птичку!! 
Лиса. Вот еще, указчики нашлись! Метите, метите, дворники, а у меня свои дела! 
3-й и 1-й волчата. Мы сказали – брось! 
Лиса. Сами брысь! 
1-й волчонок. Ах, ты так! 
3-й волчонок. Взбучки захотела? 
Волчата бросаются на лису. Лиса отпускает Петуха. Тот отбегает в сторонку, а волчата и лиса дерутся, образуя "кучу-малу” с криками " вот тебе, попался” и пр. На шум выбегает бабушка. 
Бабушка. Что за шум? Что здесь происходит? 

Лиса убегает. 

Петух. Да вот, меня лиса чуть не утащила, а эти... эти... 
1-й волчонок (подсказывает). Друзья Красной Шапочки… 
Петух. А эти удивительные друзья Красной Шапочки спасли меня. 
Бабушка. Ах, какие вы смелые! Эта лиса - плутовка уже не одну мою несушку погубила! 
3-й волчонок. Теперь она вряд ли еще заявится. 
1-й волчонок. Мы ее крепко проучили. 
Бабушка. Спасибо, мои хорошие! Ну, где же внученька моя задерживается? 

Слышится песня Красной Шапочки. Ей подпевает 2-й волчонок. 

3-й волчонок. А вот и они идут. 
Бабушка. Кто они? Где? Я никого не вижу. 
1-й волчонок. Мы тоже не видим, но слышим песенку Красной Шапочки. 
Бабушка. Какие у вас замечательные ушки! 

Появляются 2-й волчонок и Красная Шапочка. Волчонок несет корзинку, Красная Шапочка - букет. 

Красная Шапочка. Здравствуй, бабушка! (Волчатам) Привет, друзья! 
Бабушка. Здравствуй, милая внученька, мы уже заждались тебя. Ты не забыла… 
Красная Шапочка (перебивая). Нет-нет, не забыла. Вот твои очки, бабушка, вот пирожки и колбаска, а это цветы от моих новых друзей. (Обращаясь к волчатам, 1-ому и 3-ему) Мы ведь друзья? 

Волчата радостно кивают головами, а бабушка, одевает очки и видит вокруг себя троих волчат. 

Бабушка. Ой! Волки! Спасаемся, внучка! 
Красная Шапочка. Не пугайся, бабушка! Это же маленькие волчата! И мы подружились! 
Бабушка. Подружились? 
Красная Шапочка. Ну да! Вот этот Волчонок помог мне нести корзину, а эти (указывает на 1-ого и 3-его волчонка), его братья, наверное успели помочь тебе. 
1-й и 3-й Волчата (хором). Успели! 
Бабушка (растерянно). Волчата? И столько дел хороших сделали? 
Волчата (хором). Да, мы такие! 
Бабушка. Чудеса! Необыкновенные, замечательные волки! 
Красная Шапочка. По-моему, они заслужили угощения. 
Бабушка. Непременно! И мы их вкусно сейчас же накормим! Небось, проголодались за работой? 
1-й волчонок. Ну, как сказать… 
2-й волчонок. Немножко проголодались без пирожков и немножко без колбаски… 
Бабушка. Тогда, внученька, выкладываем все на стол … 
Красная Шапочка и Бабушка начинают выкладывать на стол содержимое корзины. На столе появляется колбаса, потом пирожки. 
Красная Шапочка. Сейчас будем пить душистый чай с чудесными пирожками! 
Волчата (хором). И с колбаской? 
Бабушка. Обязательно! 
Красная Шапочка. И под лесную музыку! 

Красная Шапочка включает приемник. Звучит веселая мелодия. Волчата шумно рассаживаются вокруг стола. Пока Красная Шапочка нарезает колбасу, бабушка разливает чай, волчата облизываются от нетерпения. 

Бабушка. Прошу всех угощаться! 

Волчата начинают уплетать за обе щеки угощение. Бабушка и Красная Шапочка пьют чай, с улыбкой наблюдают за волчатами. Волчата с полными ртами пытаются что-то говорить одновременно, согласно кивая головами друг другу. 

Бабушка (выходит на авансцену, говорит в зал). А я, ребята, кажется, разобрала, что волчата хотят сказать… 

Волчата, прожевав, наконец, присоединяются к бабушке на авансцене и перебивают ее. 

1-й Волчонок (обращаясь в зал). Мы хотим сказать, что очень правильное это "золотое” правило. 
2-ой Волчонок (подхватывает, и тоже, обращаясь в зал). "Как хотите 
3-й волчонок. …чтобы поступали с вами, 
Волчата (все вместе)… так поступайте и вы со всеми! 
Красная Шапочка (тоже выйдя на авансцену и обращаясь к зрителям). Ребята! Давайте во всем и всегда поступать только так, согласны? 

Ответ из зала. 

1-й волчонок (в зал). Как замечательно дружно вы отвечаете! 
2-й волчонок.(в зал). А если вы, ребята, так же дружно нам похлопаете… 
3-й волчонок (в зал). Значит, наш спектакль вам понравился! 

Занавес закрывается.

----------


## Это я

Частушки( от воспитателей дет сада)

Растяни меха гармошка.
Эй, давай наяривай.
Пой частушки воспитатель,
Пой не разговаривай.

***
Прихожу я в детский сад
Всю неделечку подряд.
Ой сама не верю я 
В эти суеверия.

***
Наш завхоз с утра снует.
Он продукты выдает.
Ой , споткнулася она,
По полу летит крупа.

***
А директор наш крутой,
Она строит всех нас в строй.
Всем с утра дает наказ
Заменила б лучше нас.
Всем с утра придет каюк
Если СЭС приедет вдруг.
Все они проверят враз,
А у нас все просто класс.

***

Растяни меха гармошка.
Эй, давай наяривай.
Мы пропели вам частушки
Всем вам до свидания.

----------


## beauty-aleks

Предлагаю сценку для средней или старшей группы.Сценка не моя,нашла в книге.Главный эффект в конце,где разбивается сырое яйцо,правда для этого необходимо подготовить плёнку,куда оно будет падать,чтобы потом быстро убрать. 

                            Курочка Ряба.

Стоит стол, два стула. Рядом у стула бабки стоит корзинка с яичком. Яйцо сырое, покрашено золотой краской.

Ведущая:   Жили-были дед да баба.
Звучит музыка. Выходят дед и баба, садятся за стол. Дед строгает палку, баба вяжет.

Ведущая:   И была у них курочка Ряба.
Музыка. Выходит курица, помахивая крыльями, останавливается на середине, к ней подходит бабка, кормит курочку зернышками, обе уходят на свои места.

Ведущая:   Снесла курочка яичко, не простое, а золотое. 
Бабка вынимает яичко, показывает всем и кладет его на стол, на вязание. 

Ведущая:   Дед бил, бил - не разбил.
Музыка. Дед встает, дважды бьет кулачками, пожимает плечами и отрицательно мотает головой. 

Ведущая:   Баба били, била - не разбила. 
Музыка. Баба повторяет движения деда. 

Ведущая:   Мышка бежала, хвостиком махнула... 
Музыка. Побежала мышь, смахнула яйцо и замерла, в растерянности. 

Ведущая:   Яичко упало и разбилось.
Музыка. Мышь машет беспечно лапкой и убегает на место. 

Ведущая:   Дед плачет.
Дед закрывает глаза руками, делает огромный мах головой, и, затем, трясет ею. Повторяет это дважды. 

Ведущая:   Баба плачет. 
Баба повторяет движения деда, но уже с ним вместе. 

Ведущая:   А курочка кудахчет: 

Курочка:   	Не плачь, дед, не плачь баба,
Я снесу яичко не золотое, а простое.
Ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко! 

Ведущая:   	На радостях, дед с бабой обнимают  курочку, и все вместе танцуют. 

Баба «выбрасывает ножки», дед - делает «присядку», курочка кружится на месте, хлопая крыльями, мышка бегает вокруг их всех. С концом музыки все выстраиваются в шеренгу и кланяются.

----------


## Vik-hiolai

Посиделки.

Музыкально-литературная композиция Л.Исаевой
Для детей 5-6 лет


Центральная стена оформлена панно, изображающим горницу русской избы. Его дополняют предметы быта и прикладного искусства: прялка, стол, скамьи, вышитые полотенца, плетеные кружева, деревянные расписные и гончарные изделия, русские народные игрушки, две глиняные свистульки.

Ведущая (хозяюшка) в русском костюме обращается к детям, тоже одетым в русские костюмы.

Хозяюшка В старые времена был такой обычай у русских людей: как заканчивали полевые работы,— собирали урожай, а хлеб в закрома засыпали — коротали осенние да зимние вечера вместе, устраивали посиделки. Как говорится в русской пословице, «от скуки бери дело в руки». Вот и про-водили время за любимым рукоделием. Кто за прялкой сидит, кто узор на полотенце вышивает. Одни из глины посуду лепят, другие из дерева ложки да плошки вытачивают.

Весело было! То песню затянут, то шуткой перебросятся.   Вот работа у них и спорилась.

И мы собрались сегодня в моей горнице на посиделки.

Двое детей рассказывают:

Мальчик Под малиновым кусточком
 Шелкова трава растет, 
Под рябиновым кусточком 
Цветик розовый цветет. 
Под калиновым кусточком
 Наша Катя платье шьет.

Девочка   (сидя на скамье с рукоделием):

Иголка, иголка,	
Не коли мне пальчик,
Ты тонка и колка,       
 Шей сарафанчик.

Хозяюшка В народе говорили: «Какова пряха, такова  на ней и рубаха».

Девочки подготовительной к школе группы инсценируют песню и исполняют танец «Прялица».

Хозяюшка Много сложено пословиц о трудолюбии. Давайте их вспомним.

Ребята с места говорят пословицы:
—	
«Дело мастера боится».
—	«Без дела  жить — только небо коптить».
—	«Маленькое дело лучше большого безделья».
—	«Есть терпение — будет  и  умение».

Хозяюшка А я вам другую пословицу напомню: «Спишь, спишь и отдохнуть некогда». Про кого это сказано?   (Дети отвечают.)

Сценка   (заняты  трое  детей)

 Первый Не колода-лодырь, не пень,

Второй А лежит целый день.

 Первый Не жнет и не косит,
 Вместе А обедать просит.

Второй Тит, иди молотить!
Тит Живот болит. (Отворачивается, лежа на скамье.)

Первый Тит, иди кашу есть! 
Тит Где моя большая ложка?
 Садится, показывает ложку.

Первый и второй (вместе). Хочешь есть калачи,
не сиди на печи!	-     -

Хозяюшка Весело поется, весело и прядется!

Двое-трое детей усаживаются с рукоделием и «работают».

Хозяюшка Не   засиделись ли  мы   за   работой?
Заведем-ка мы хоровод!

Дети старшей группы водят хоровод (русская народная песня «Виноград у нас в бору растет»).

Хозяюшка (берет со стола две свистульки) Вот эти глиняные расписные птички и барышня не про-сто игрушки, а звонкие свистульки. Попробую по¬играть на одной.

Играет (звучит русская народная песня «Я с комариком плясала»).

Хозяюшка Загадаю вам загадку, а отгадка в моей горнице находится:
«Сама не ест, а всех кормит». (Ложка).

Мальчики подготовительной группы исполняют танец с ложками (русская народная песня «Мой муженька-работешенька»).

Хозяюшка А все ли из вас видели, как сеют и выращивают  хмель?

Девочки старшей   группы   инсценируют    песню
«Сеяли девушки яровой хмель».

Хозяюшка Попробуйте отгадать вторую мою загадку:
«Кто любит морковку   
Портит в огороде грядки
И прыгает ловко,	
И удирает без оглядки?»
(Заяц)

После того, как дети отгадают загадку, один из старших мальчиков наряжается зайкой, остальные мальчики встают вокруг него в круг. Дети, стоя в кругу, произносят текст:

Заинька, по сеничкам               Серенький, по новеньким
Погуляй, погуляй,	               Погуляй, погуляй!

Ребенок-заяц прыгает на обеих ногах внутри круга, как бы ища выход.

Заяц (останавливается и говорит)
Некуда заиньке выскочить, Некуда   серенькому выпрыгнуть.

Дети (хлопая в ладоши)

Заинька, попляшешь, так и выпустим!
Серенький, попляшешь, так и выскочишь!

Ребенок-заяц  приплясывает и выскакивает из   круга.

Хозяюшка Засиделись мы, заигрались. Вечер поздний. Пора нам расходиться. Прощайте. Заходите на огонек в другой раз.

----------


## alena_01.09

Хочу предложить вам свою сказку,которую мы ставили на занятии по нравственному воспитанию.  Может кому-нибудь пригодиться.

Стоят декорации русской избы. Перед избой - стол и стулья для отца и братьев. На столе - самовар, чайная посуда. Рядом с избой сад - несколько деревьев и девочки, сидящие в кругу на корточках, изображая деревья в саду. В руках у них веточки с листиками.
Звучит музыка, открываются ставни, появляются ведущие - рассказчицы в русских костюмах.

Ведущий 1. За лесами, за морями
                  За высокими горами,
                  Не на небе, на земле
                  Жил старик в одном селе. 

Ведущий 2 . У старинушки три сына:
                 Старший сильный был детина,
                 Средний был богат умом,
                 Младший славился добром.

Ведущий 1. Жили дружно, не ленились,
                Вместе каждый день трудились, (братья с отцом берут лопаты, ведра и «сажают» деревца)
                Дом построен, вырос сад, (девочки-яблони встают)
                Яблони в саду стоят, (девочки - яблони исполняют хоровод)
                Только вот старик не рад: 

Старик.     Жизнь моя прошла как миг,
                Я уже седой старик.
               ТрудноМне хозяйством править,
               Вам хочу его оставить.
               Только докажите мне,
               Что достойны вы вполне.
               Кто первый сможет доказать,
               Тому хозяйством управлять.
               Сроку вам даю три дня,
               Уж порадуйте меня, (уходит в дом)

Ведущий 2. Призадумались тут братья:

Братья (все вместе): Что б такое предпринять бы?!
               Надо срочно нам решить Как отцу бы угодить!

Брат 2.     Братья, ляжем спать скорей,
               Утро ночи мудреней, (уходят спать)

Ведущий 1. Только солнышко взошло,
                Старший выглянул в окно, (выходит старший брат) 
                И промолвил старший брат:

Брат 1.      Рассуждаю я вот так:
                Все должно достаться мне! 
                Ведь достоин я вполне! 
                Я силен, и это правда -Сила есть, ума не надо. 
                Чтобы силу показать Солнце я готов достать.
                Вот сейчас поближе встану 
                И с небес его достану.

Солнце:    Отпусти меня, друг милый, Я даю живому силу. Без меня погибнет все.

Брат 1.	     Нет! Теперь уж ты мое (тянет солнце-девочку за руку,
                а в это время девочки-яблоньки закрывают солнце) 
                Чтобы легче доставать,
                Ветки надо обломать, (толкает девочек-яблонек и пробирается к солнцу.)

Яблони:      Не ломай ты нас, не бей! Пожалей нас, пожалей!

Брат 1.       Ну, иди ж сюда, скорей
                 Станет в горнице светлей. 
                 И тогда поймет отец, 
                 Вот какой я молодец! 
                 Сейчас немножечко вздремну,
                 А потом к отцу пойду.(уходит)

Ведущий 2. Вышел средний брат гулять,
                Красно солнышко встречать.(выходит средний брат)

Брат 2.	     Как на улице темно,
                Что-то солнце не взошло.
                Все деревья наклонились, (берет за руку девочку-яблоню, опускает руку)
                Ветки с них пообломились. (средний брат ходит по саду, собирает яблоки, ветки) 
                вот оно мое спасенье: наварю-ка я варенья. 
                Ветки соберу скорей -
                Зиму будет потеплей. 
                Все равно им пропадать, 
                Я ж смогу всем доказать: 
                Что умнее нет меня, 
                И достойный только я!

Яблони:     Помоги ты нам, друг милый 
                Дай ты нам набраться силы. 
                Подвяжи нас, окопай, 
                И воды скорее дай!

Брат 2.	    Занят я. Быть может,
               Кто-нибудь другой поможет, (уходит)

Ведущий 1.Вот проснулся младший брат,
               Вышел прогуляться в сад. (выходит младший брат)

Брат 3.     Что за чудо! Как-то дивно: 
               Солнышка совсем не видно. 
               Птички больше не поют, 
               И зверушки не снуют.

Яблони:    Помоги ты нам, друг милый 
               Дай ты нам набраться силы.
               Подвяжи нас, окопай,
               И воды скорее дай!

Брат 3.     Занят очень я сейчас, 
               Может после, в другой раз. 
               Мне отец задачу задал, 
               Должен я ее решить. 
               Если нет, не знаю даже, 
               Как я дальше буду жить.

Яблони:   Мы без солнца пропадаем,
             Что нам делать, мы не знаем!

Брат 3.    Ничего не понимаю,
             Что скажу отцу, не знаю.
             Но и бросить вас друзья,
             Не могу, конечно, я.
             К вам на помощь я иду,
             Чем смогу, тем помогу! (берет лопату и начинает работать)

Выходят братья.

Брат 1.	Что ты делаешь, дурак?
           Времени ведь нет и так.

Брат 3.	Кто-то ветки поломал,
           С неба солнышко украл,
           Если мы им не поможем,
           То погибнет все, быть может.

Брат 2.	Я помочь тебе готов.

БратЗ.	Да уж, наломал я дров!
           Что же солнышко возьмите 
           И за все меня простите.

Ведущий 2. Тут пришлось им потрудиться,
          Чтобы в сад вернулись птицы. 
          Стали яблоньки расти, И вокруг цветы цвести.

Ведущий 1.    От отца скрывать не стали.

Братья (вместе): Все, как было рассказали!

Ведущий 2.     И промолвил он тогда:

Отец.	Жизнь свою я жил не зря!
           Всяк из вас теперь уж сможет
          Дело старика продолжить,
          Только вам скажу по чести:
          Управлять должны вы вместе!

Все актеры (хором): Вместе быть должны всегда

Брат1.	Сила!

Брат 2.	Ум!

Брат 3.	И доброта!

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), Ирина Ивановна (04.10.2021), Кривошеева Зимфира (30.01.2019)

----------


## Vik-hiolai

Сценарий сказки для  спектакля

Ольга Чусовитина
КОРОЛЕВА ОСЕНЬ


Сказка

Декорации: зал украшен букетами из осенних листьев, цветов, ветками рябины, на стенах - картинки осенних пейзажей. В центре - пенёк-трон для Королевы Осени.
Выходит ведущая.

Ведущая: Здравствуйте, ребятишки,
Девчонки и мальчишки!
Летом вы все отдыхали:
Купались и загорали!
Вот мы и встретились опять,
А вас просто не узнать:
Все вы выросли большие,
Проказники озорные,
Больше мы не будем ждать,
Пора нашу сказку начинать.

Звучит фонограмма, выходит Осень.

Королева Осень: Здравствуйте, друзья,
Вы узнали меня?

Ведущая: Все узнали тебя, Королева Осень,
Садись на трон, просим.

Ведущая встречает Королеву Осень хлебом-солью. Королева Осень садится на трон. Ведущая читает стихотворение о хлебе.

Ведущая: Золотые есть слова - 
Хлеб - всему голова.
Почему так говорят,
Объясню я для ребят:
Хлеб – тяжёлый труд людей,
И бросать его не смей.
На полях пшеница зреет,
Хлебороб её лелеет,
Срок придёт, её пожнёт
Зерно на мельницу свезёт.
Мельник там муки намелет,
По мешкам её разделит,
И в пекарню отвезёт –
Пекарь хлеб нам испечёт.
Труд, ребята, уважайте,
Хлеб под лавку не бросайте!

Ведущая: А знают ли ребята, что происходит,
Когда Королева Осень приходит?

Королева Осень: Знаете ребята? Да?
Всем расскажите тогда.

Ребята рассказывают приметы осени: листья пожелтели, птицы улетают на юг, урожай люди собирают и т. д.

Королева Осень: Спасибо вам, ребятушки.
Что так хорошо меня встречаете,
Всё обо мне знаете.

На сцену выходит Петрушка. Играет озорная музыка.

Петрушка: Здравствуйте, меня зовут Петрушка,
Я живой, а не игрушка.
А мне вот жаль, что Осень пришла,
Лето со двора согнала.
Как я буду теперь купаться, загорать,
Если по небу будут тучки гулять?

Ведущая: Петрушка, каждый ребёнок знает,
Что после лета осень бывает.
Она жёлтыми листьями землю укрывает,
Зверятам к зиме готовиться помогает.
Осенью не только тучки по небу гуляют,
Осенью люди урожай собирают.

Петрушка: Прости меня, Осень, за мои слова,
Эх, дырявая моя голова!
Не пора ли нам, ребята, поиграть?
Я буду вопросы задавать,
А вы на них отвечать.
У Королевы Осени есть три сына,
Сейчас они к нам придут
А вы знаете, как их зовут?

Ребята называют сыновей Королевы Осени.

На сцену выходит Сентябрь с пустой корзиной, ставит её рядом. 

Сентябрь: Я Сентябрь – младший брат,
Познакомиться я рад.

Ведущая: Как-то утром на рассвете
По грибы собрались дети.

Сентябрь: Только, чтобы их собрать,
Надо их сперва узнать.

Ведущая: На полянке, у сосны
Шляпки тёмные видны.
Очень вкусные на вид,
Знай, что это белый гриб.

Сентябрь: Эй, скорей сюда, ребята,
Здесь грибы сидят – опята.

Ведущая: Хороши грибы в лесу,
Подберёзовик несу.
Все ребята посмотрели,
Он съедобный, в самом деле.

Сентябрь: Кто тут спрятался в листве?
Тут лисички, целых две.

Ведущая: И пока в лесу гуляли,
Много мы грибов набрали.

Игра: «Съедобный- несъедобный». Дети учатся распознавать грибы.

Ведущая: Осень – лучшая пора,
Помогите, детвора!
Урожай нам собрать
И загадки отгадать.

Загадка.
Красный, сочный,
Вкусный, прочный.
Он растёт, не тужит,
С огурцами дружит.
От чего же до сих пор
Не сорвали ...
(помидор)

На сцену выходит Помидорка.

Помидорка: Я - Помидорка спелая,
Теперь уже созрела я.
Я летом зеленею,
А осенью краснею,
И к вам пришла, ребятки,
Загадывать загадки.

Ведущая: Все знают – сок томатный,
Полезный и приятный.

1 загадка.
В огороде нашем жил,
И со всеми он дружил.
Хвост – зелёненький крючок.
Знаю, это - ...
(кабачок)

2 загадка.
Я на грядке прорастаю,
В огороде всех я знаю,
А укропу я подружка.
Как зовут меня - ...
(петрушка)

3 загадка.
Редька - старшая сестра,
Ну, а я ещё мала.
Угадает даже киска,
Что зовут меня ...
(редиска)

4 загадка.
Колобок растёт на грядке,
Знают все его ребятки.
В землю врос он крепко,
Что за овощ? ...
(репка)

Ведущая: Это кто такой зелёный?
Вкусный свежий и солёный?
Очень крепкий молодец,
Догадались?
(огурец)

Выходит Огурчик.

Огурчик: Я - огурец зелёный,
Бываю свежий и солёный.
И на грядке не тужу,
С помидоркой я дружу.

Сентябрь: Ай, да молодцы, ребятки!
Отгадали все загадки.
Чтоб здоровым, сильным быть,
Надо овощи любить.

Ведущая: Мы о фруктах не сказали,
Как же жить без них, едва ли!
В нашем солнечном саду
Зреют фрукты на виду.

На сцену выходит Яблоко.

Яблочко: А я яблочко наливное,
Спелое и румяное такое.
Я думаю, что все ребята знают,
Какие фрукты в саду созревают.

Ребята рассказывают о фруктах. Ведущая предлагает им картинки с фруктами.

Ведущая: Спасибо, Сентябрь за урожай,
В гости среднего брата приглашай.

Сентябрь: Выходи, братец, Октябрь,
Зовёт тебя младший брат Сентябрь.

Звучит музыка. Выходит месяц Октябрь. Братья кланяются друг другу.

Октябрь: Я - Королевы Осени 
Сын второй,
Октябрь золотой.
Мы по улице идём –
Листья сыплются дождём,
И летят, летят, летят,
Под ногами шелестят.

Во время своего монолога Октябрь разбрасывает листья.
На сцену выходит девочка с букетом жёлтых листьев. Она собирает листики и читает стихотворение.

Девочка: За окошком лист осенний пожелтел,
Оторвался, закружился, полетел.
Жёлтый листик подружился с ветерком,
Всё кружатся и играют под окном.
А когда весёлый ветер улетал,
Жёлтый листик на асфальте заскучал.
Я пошла во двор и листик подняла,
Принесла домой и маме отдала.
Оставлять его на улице нельзя,
Пусть живёт всю зиму у меня.

Игра: «Собери листочек». Ребята узнают, с какого дерева листок.

За сценой звучат крики улетающих птиц.

Ведущая: Ой, ребятки, что это значит?
Мне кажется, что кто-то плачет?

Осень: Это птицы в стаи сейчас соберутся
Улетят, а весной к нам вернутся.
Высоко, высоко от земли,
Пролетели на юг журавли.

На сцену выходит Журавушка. Она машет крыльями , изображает танец журавля. Звучит музыка.

Октябрь: Журавушка, ты уже улетаешь?

Журавушка: Да, мне на юг лететь пора,
Наступают холода.
Не горюйте, я весной к вам вернусь,
А здесь я замёрзнуть боюсь.

Журавушка машет крыльями и улетает.

Королева Осень: Спасибо тебе, сынок, Октябрь. 
А теперь настал черёд сына моего серьёзного,
Самого старшего брата, Ноября морозного.

Октябрь: Выходи, братец Ноябрь,
Зовёт тебя средний брат Октябрь.

На сцену выходит месяц Ноябрь. Братья кланяются друг другу. Звучит музыка.

Ноябрь: Закончился листопад,
Без листьев стоит сад,
Птицы давно улетели,
Скоро начнутся первые метели.

Звучит фонограмма дождя. На сцену выходит Дождь. 

Дождь: Громко я стучу по крыше,
Кап-кап-кап,
Меня услышат,
Сёстры-тучки слёзы льют
Дождиком меня зовут.

На сцену выходит девочка под зонтиком.

Девочка с зонтиком: Мне купили зонтик самый настоящий,
Он, конечно, маленький, но зато блестящий.
Дождик будет весело зонтик поливать, 
Я буду под зонтиком на улице гулять.

Ноябрь: Солнце в Ноябре не жди,
Часто капают дожди.

На сцену выходит девочка с рисунком. На рисунке – солнышко.

Девочка: За окошком дождик льёт,
По минутам день ползёт.
Надоело долго ждать,
Буду солнце рисовать.
Нарисую солнце –
Приклею на оконце.
Стало в комнате светлей,
Сразу стало веселей.
И скажу я вам, друзья –
Жить без солнышка нельзя!

Ноябрь: Недаром говорят осень – унылая пора, 
А может, мы повеселимся, детвора?
Не слышу? Да?

Дети хором отвечают: ДА!

Ноябрь: Эй, помощники мои, идите сюда,
Здесь у нас с вами будет игра.

Звучит фонограмма Дождя и Ветра.
К Ноябрю подходят Дождь и Ветер.

Ветер: Это знают даже дети –
Всех сильней на свете ветер.
За окошком громко вою,
Поиграете со мною?

Дождь: С левой стороны - моя команда, 
Громко говорит: кап-кап!

Ветер: С правой стороны – моя команда,
Громко воет: у-у-у! Вот так! 

Ноябрь: Кто всех громче закричит,
Тот и битве победит.

Ребята «Капают», как Дождик и «Воют», как Ветер.

Королева Осень: Спасибо тебе, сынок Ноябрь.
Славно мы сегодня попраздновали,
Да, я Королева Осень бываю разная:
Солнечная и пасмурная,
Но всегда щедрая и прекрасная.

Ведущая: Спасибо, тебе Королева Осень, что к нам пришла,
Спасибо, что сыновей своих привела,
Спасибо тебе за богатый урожай,
Приходи к нам ещё, не забывай!

Королева Осень: До свиданья! До свиданья! 
Помашу вам на прощанье.
В гости к вам ещё приду,
Только в следующем году!

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий сказки “Кто сказал “ Мяу”?* 
(Для детей старшей группы). 
Цель:познакомить со сказкой В.Сутеева "Kто сказал "мяу"?";учить отвечать на вопросы по содержанию сказки;сформировать представления детей о животном мире и местах обитания животных;развивать воображение при работе с символами;формировать умения имитировать движения,характерные для различных животных,под музыкальное сопроваждение;развивать мыслительные операции анализа (установление различий,исключение лишнего и т.п.). 
Музыкальный репертуар: В.Шаинского. 
Действующие лица: Ведущая, Щенок, Кошка, Собака (Мама), Петух, Лягушка, Пчела. 
(В центре зала стоит домик с окном. На полу возле дома лежит коврик.) 
Ведущий: 
Жил в домике Щенок 
Веселый, озорной. 
Он поиграть бы мог 
С тобою и со мной. 
Он лаял очень звонко, 
Нисколько не скучал 
И мамочку родную 
Совсем не огорчал. 
(Появляется Щенок с мамой Песенка Щенка Муз.В.Шаинского) 
Щенок: 
Гав, гав, гав! Давайте же будем 
Вместе весело играть. 
Вместе бегать, вместе прыгать. 
Кто же будет начинать? 
(Танец Щенка с мамой Муз.В.Шаинского ). 
Вед: 
Наш Щенок был очень весел, 
Очень боек, очень скор, 
Но устал. И вот, зевая, 
Спать улегся на ковер. 
(Мама укладывает Щенка спать. Он сворачивается клубочком на коврике возле домика. Вбегает Кошка, подкрадывается к Щенку). 
Кошка: 
Спать улегся без обеда… 
Разбужу-ка я соседа. 
Погоди-ка милый мой, 
Пошучу я над Тобой 
Мяу-мяу! (убегает). 
Щенок: (просыпается) 
“Мяу!” кто сейчас сказал? 
Кто поспать Щенку не дал? 
Вед: 
Выглянул во двор Щенок, 
Видит: Петя-Петушок. 
В красных новеньких сапожках 
Учит всех играть на ложках. 
Петушок: 
Ко-ко-ко, Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
Научить я всех могу. 
(Игра на ложках). 
Щенок:  
“Мяу!” Ты сейчас сказал? 
Ты поспать Щенку не дал? 
Петушок:  
Я кричу: Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
По-другому не могу. (Уходит). 
Вед: 
Загрустил совсем Щеночек 
Поскорей узнать он хочет. 
Кто же “мяу!” говорит, 
И подальше прочь бежит. 
(Щенок через окно выпрыгивает во двор. За его спиной выглядывает Кошка, мяукает, и прячется. Раздается “Мяу”) 
Щенок:  
“Мяу!” кто сейчас сказал? 
Кто поспать Щенку не дал? 
Лягушка: 
Я зелененькое брюшко, 
Пучеглазая Лягушка. 
Всем кто спросит без труда, 
Отвечаю: Ква-ква-ква! (убегает). 
Ведущий: 
Вдруг опять он слышит “Мяу!”…… 
Видит он цветок в саду, 
Подошел Щенок к цветку, 
Нос свой сунул, отбежал. 
Щенок:  
“Мяу!” кто сейчас сказал? 
Пчела:  
Ж-Ж-Ж. Повеж-жлевее пес, 
Береги свой бедный нос. 
Ж-ж-ж, не будешь зря соваться 
Знай, на пчел нельзя бросаться. (Жалит щенка в нос). 
(Щенок закрывает свой нос и обегает вокруг домика). 
Щенок:  
Ай, как носик мой болит, 
Ай-яй-яй, как он горит! 
Я теперь несчастный самый, 
Позову на помощь маму. 
Мама знает все на свете, 
И на мой вопрос ответит. 
Мама! Мама! 
Мама: 
Что, сынок? 
Щенок:  
Я прилег поспать часок, 
Кто-то громко мне сказал: 
“Мяу!” - сразу убежал. 
Мама: 
Просмотри-ка на окошко, 
Кто сидит там, видишь? 
Щенок 
Кошка. 
Мама: 
Кошка “мяу” говорит, 
А еще она урчит. 
Кошка: 
Мур-мур, мяу. 
(Кошка подходит к Щенку) 
Щенок:  
Подсказала моя мама 
Это Ты сказала “Мяу!”. 
Кошка: 
А сегодня мы вдвоем 
Вместе песенку споем. (Поют песню "Моя Мама") 
Ведущий: 
Мамы деткам помогают, 
Мамы их оберегают, 
Учат мамы всех детей 
И больших и малышей. 
Зверюшки поют песню про маму.Муз.реперт.В.Шаинский. 
Дети кланяются. Занавес закрывается.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Евгений Шварц 
_КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА
			     сказка в трех действиях_ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА:
Красная Шапочка.
Мама Красной Шапочки.
Бабушка
Заяц Белоух.
Медведь
Лиса.
Волк.
Лесник.
Птицы.
Птенцы.
Зайцы.
Кролик.

			     ДЕЙСТВИЕ ПЕРВОЕ
				   Картина  1
Трек 1 / 23 Вступление
 Маленький домик в лесу. Из домика выходят Красная шапочка и ее мама. У Красной Шапочки через плечо сумка. В руках корзинка с бутылкой молока и большим куском пирога.
   М а м а. Ну, до свиданья, девочка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. До свиданья, мамочка.
   М а м а.  Смотри, девочка, когда пойдешь мимо болота, не споткнись, не оступись и не упади в воду.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Хорошо. А ты, мамочка, когда будешь кроить папе рубашку, не задумывайся, не оглядывайся, не беспокойся обо мне, а то порежешь себе палец.
   М а м а.  Хорошо. А ты, дочка, если пойдет дождик и подует холодный ветер, дыши носом и, пожалуйста, не разговаривай. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Хорошо. А ты, мамочка, ножницы, игольник, катушку и все ключи положи в карман и, пожалуйста, не теряй. 
   М а м а. Хорошо. Ну, до свиданья, девочка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  До свиданья, мамочка.
   М а м а.  Ох-хо-хо!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Мама, почему ты вздыхаешь?
   М а м а.  Потому, что я буду беспокоиться, пока ты не вернешься.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Мама, кто меня может обидеть в лесу? Все звери – мои друзья.
   М а м а.  А волк?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Он не посмеет меня тронуть. Он знает, что друзья не дадут меня в обиду.  Ну, до свиданья, мамочка.

М а м а.  До свиданья, девочка. Раз бабушка нездорова, надо идти. Пирог для нее тут? Тут. Бутылка с молоком здесь? Здесь. Ну, иди. До свиданья, девочка.
Трек 2 +/- 24  Диалог Красной Шапочки и Мамы 
До свиданья, мамочка.
		Ничего, что я одна, - 
		Волк силен, а я умна.
		До свиданья, мамочка.
  М а т ь 
                    До свиданья, девочка.
		Если попадешь в беду,
		Позови и я приду.
		До свиданья, девочка.

  К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а
		До свиданья, мамочка.
		Если правда – волк в лесу,
		Я сама себя спасу.
		До свиданья, мамочка.
  М а т ь
		До свиданья, девочка.
		Скучно будет мне одной,-
		Поскорей вернись домой.
		До свиданья, девочка.

   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а. До свиданья, мамочка. (Идет). 

Мать, вздохнув, уходит в дом. Когда Красная Шапочка поравнялась с кустами, её робко окликает заяц.

   З а я ц.  Красная Шапочка!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Кто меня зовет?
   З а я ц.  Это я, заяц Белоух.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Здравствуй, Белоух.
   З а я ц.  Здравствуй, дорогая, милая, умная, добрая Красная Шапочка. Мне 
надо с тобой поговорить по очень-очень важному делу.
   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, поди сюда.
   З а я ц.  Я боюсь.
   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а.  Как тебе не стыдно!
   З а я ц.  Прости. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я вас, зайцев, собирала?
   З а я ц.  Собирала.
   К р а с н а я  Ша п о ч к а.  Я вам книжки читала?            
   З а я ц.  Читала. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я вас, зайцев. учила?
   З а я ц.  Учила.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Чему?
   З а я ц.  Храбрости. Мы теперь знаем волка, лисицу, всех. Мы не пугаемся,   а храбро прячемся. Мы молодцы.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  А ко мне боишься подойти.
   З а я ц.  Ах, прости меня, но твои новые башмачки очень уж страшно скрипят.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Значит, напрасно я вас учила храбрости?
   З а я ц.  Про башмачки мы еще не проходили.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  Прощай.
   З а я ц.  Ах, нет, нет! Если ты уйдешь, я сейчас же, извини, умру.
   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, тогда иди сюда. Ну! Зайка, выбегай-ка. Вылезай-ка, зайка. (Поет). 
 Заяц то приближается, то отскакивает. К концу песни он стоит возле Красной Шапочки.
Трек 3 +/- 25 Ну-ка, зайка (Песня Красной Шапочки)
                К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а
                    Подойди-ка, подойди,
		Погляди-ка, погляди.
		Это я, это я,
		Я – знакомая твоя.
		Чем тебя я испугала,
		Чем обидела тебя?
		Если я тебя ругала,
		То ругала я любя. 
		Никогда не называла:
		«Заяц куцый и косой».
		Сколько раз тебя спасала,
		Как встречался ты с лисой.
		Подойди-ка. подойди.
		Погляди-ка, погляди.
		Это я, это я.
		Я - знакомая твоя.
Ну, что ты хотел мне сказать?
   З а я ц.  Умоляю тебя, беги скорей домой и запри все двери.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Почему?
   З а я ц.  Волк тебя ищет!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Т-с-с. Мама может услышать.
   З а я ц ( сильно понизив голос). Волк прибежал из далеких лесов. Он бродит вокруг и грозится: «Я съем Красную Шапочку. Пусть только она выйдет из дому ». Беги скорее обратно. Чего ты смеёшься?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я его не боюсь. Никогда ему не съесть меня. До свиданья, зайчик.
   З а я ц  (пытается удержать её). Ой! не надо. Я тебя, прости за грубость, не пущу.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  До свиданья, зайчик.  (Идёт и поет песню)
Трэк 4 Песня Красной  Шапочки
   З а я ц.  Ах! Ах! Бедная девочка. Бедные мы.  (Плача, скрывается.) 

		Голова У ж а  высовывается из кустов.

   У ж. Здрас-с-сте, Кра-с-с-с-сная Ш-ш-ш-апо-ч-ка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а   (испуганно).  Здравствуйте, гадюка.
   У ж.  Я вовсе не гадюка. Я уж-ж-ж. Это не с-с-с-траш-ш-ш-но.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я не боюсь… (Вскрикивает.) Только не трогайте меня.
   У ж.  С-с-стойте. Я приполз-з с-с-сказать: «С-с-сидите с-с-сегодня дома.
   К р а с н а я  Ша п о ч к а.  Почему?
   У ж.  В-с-с-с-с-с-сюду, вс-с-с-сюду рыщет-щ-щ-щет волк.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  Т-с-с-с. Мама может услышать.
   У ж.  Прос-с-сстите.(Понизив голос.) Выс-с-с-слушайте меня. Я друж-ж-жу с коровами. Я страш-ш-шно люблю молоч-ч-чко. Волк с-с-ска-з-зал  з-з-накомой моей корове: «С-с-съел бы тебя. Да нель-з-з-зя. Надо, ч-ч-чтобы в животе было мес-с-сто для Крас-сной Ш-ш-шапоч-ч-ки. Слыш-ш-ш-ите?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.   Слышу. Но я его не боюсь.
   У ж.  Съес-ст. Съе-е-с-ст. Съес-ст.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Никогда этого не будет. До свиданья. (Идёт.)

У ж исчезает. Навстречу Красной Шапочке выходит из лесу М е д в е д ь.
Трек 5/27 Тема Медведя
   М е д в е д ь.  Здорово!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Здравствуй, медведь.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ты, этого, стой… У меня к тебе дело.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Хорошо. Мишенька, но только я спешу.
   М е д в е д ь.  Два дела у меня к тебе. Первое – ты мне мордочку помажь.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п ч к а.  Что?
   М е д в е д ь.  мордочка у меня пухнет. Пчелы, бессовестные, покусали. помажь йодом. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Это можно. Садись. 
   М е д в е д ь.  Сяду. (Садится.)

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  достает из сумки, что висит у неё через плечо, пузырёк с йодом. Мажет м е д в е д ю йодом щёки.

   М е д в е д ь.  Так… Ох-ох-ох! Щиплет. Ну, а пока ты мажешь, мы и второе дело… того… Ты иди домой, вот что…
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  Это ещё почему? 
   М е д в е д ь.  Волк…
   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а.   Тише, мама может услышать.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ничего, беги скорей домой, говорят тебе.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я волка не боюсь.
   М е д в е д ь.  А что ты, брат, можешь сделать?  Нос у тебя человеческий, ты волка издали не учуешь, не спрячешься. А если бежать, то ног у тебя маловато: две всего, - волк на четырех догонит. Зубы у тебя недавно падали и выросли ещё не того, не вполне. Разве ты справишься с ним? Съест он тебя, как телёночка (всхлипывает басом). Жалко. Волк мне сам сказал нынче утром: « Я, - говорит, - её, - говорит, - съем, - говорит, - непременно». Убил бы я его, да нельзя – не полагается: родственник. Двоюродный волк.  
К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я ничего не боюсь. До свиданья, медведь. (Уходит.) 
   М е д в е д ь  (всхлипывает). Жалко.
   У ж  ( поднимается над кустами). Съ-е-е-с-с-с-т.
   З а я ц  (высовывается из-за кулис). Умоляю вас: давайте спасем её, давайте. 
   М е д в е д ь.  Этого… того… А как?
   З а я ц.  Умоляю вас. Побежим за нею следом.
   У ж.  Да, пополз-з-зём.
   З а я ц.  И будем охранять её. Я один не могу. я трус, а с вами не так страшно. Ведь вы меня не съедите. медведь?
   М е д в е д ь.  Нет. Ты заяц знакомый. 
   З а я ц.  Большое вам спасибо. Идёмте. идёмте скорее за нею следом.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ну, ладно. Хоть волк мне и двоюродный, а Красную Шапочку я ему не уступлю. Идем.
Трек 5/27 Тема Медведя
Идут. Едва успевают скрыться, как из-за дерева выбегает Л и с а.

   Л и с а.  Хи-хи-хи-! Вот глупый народ, ах, глупый народ! Кричат во всё горло: побежим, по-полз-з-зём, будем охранять, а я стою за деревом и слушаю себе. Тихо-тихо, шито-крыто, и я всё знаю. (Задумывается.) Нет, не всё я знаю. Красная Шапочка девочка хитрая. Она что-то придумала, - иначе не шла бы она так смело против волка. Побегу следом, узнаю, а потом всё расскажу моему куму волку. Он девчонку, конечно. съест, а люди, конечно, рассердятся и убъют волка. И тогда весь лес мой. Ни волка, ни этой девчонки. Я буду хозяйка. Я, лиса. Хи-хи-хи!  (Поёт.)
Трек 6+/-28 Путь мой. Песня Лисы

			Путь мой – чаща тёмная,
			Канавка придорожная.
			Я лисичка скромная, 
			Лисичка осторожная.
			Я, лиса, не пышная,
			Я, лиса неслышная. 
			Я, лиса, невидная,
			Ни в чём неповинная.
			Отчего судьба такая,
			Я сама не ведаю:
			Никого не убивая,
			Каждый день обедаю.
			Путь мой – чаща тёмная							                     Канавка придорожная,
			Я лисичка скромная,
			Лисичка осторожная.
		(Убегает.)               З а н а ве с.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Картина 2 

	Проталина в лесу. Поют птицы. Переговариваются.
Трек 7+/-29 Диалог птиц
   П т и ч ь и   г о л о с а.
- Я на веточке сижу.      А ты?
- Я на листики гляжу.    А ты?
- Рада я, что так светло. А ты?
- Рада я, что так тепло.   А ты?
- Слышу я в лесу шаги.  А ты?
- Слышу я – идут враги. А ты?
- Спрячусь я и замолчу.  А ты?
- Я взовьюсь и улечу.      А ты?
- А я нет, а я нет, а я нет, а я нет. Я вижу, кто идёт. Это она. Это лучший друг. Это Красная Шапочка.

Птицы радостно щебечут. Входит Красная Шапочка.

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Здравствуйте, птицы.
   П т и ц ы.  Здравствуй, Красная шапочка! Здравствуй, девочка. Здравствуй, здравствуй…
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Как вы поживаете?
   П т и ц ы.  Очень хорошо, очень хорошо.
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а. Дети, не приставайте к старшим. Красная Шапочка, умные у меня птенцы? Им всего две недели, а они уже всё говорят, всё, всё, всё.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Да, они очень умные. (Снимает с плеча сумку, кладёт её в траву, ставит рядом корзинку.) - Птицы, вы меня любите? 
   П т и ц ы.  Ах, ах! Конечно, конечно. Как можно спрашивать об этом. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Вы помните – сын лесника обижал вас, гнёзда разорял.
   П т и ц ы. Помним, помним, конечно помним. 
   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а. Я вам помогла?
   П т и ц ы.  Да, да. Ты так на него напала, что у него пёрышки на голове стали дыбом.  Он не обижает нас теперь. Спасибо, ты спасла нас. Ты нам помогла. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Ну, а теперь, вы мне помогите.
   П т и ц ы.  Тебе помочь? Очень хорошо, очень хорошо. Кто тебя обижает?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Волк. 

П т и ц ы замолкают.  Л и с а  выглядывает из-за дерева.

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  Что же вы замолчали?
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а. Нам  стало страшно.
   В т о р а я  п т и ц а.  Его не заклюёшь.
   Т р е т ь я  п т и ц а.  У него шерсть густая.
   Ч е т в ё р т а я  п т и ц а.  Ты влезь повыше на дерево.
   П т е н ц ы.  Мама, иди сюда. Мы боимся, мама.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Не бойтесь, птицы. Я знаю, как с ним справиться, если  он  нападёт на меня вдруг.
   П т и ц ы.  Как ты с ним справишься? Как? Расскажи – как?

Л и с а подкралась поближе. Слушает.

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я всё обдумала. Я взяла с собой пачку нюхательного табаку.
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а.  Зачем?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я брошу ему в нос табаку.
   В т о р а я  п т и ц а.  А он?
    К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  А он начнёт чихать.
   Т р е т ь я  п т и ц а.  А ты?
   К р а с н а я  ш а п о ч к а.  А я тем временем схвачу сухую ветку и зажгу её.
   Ч е т в ё р т а я  п т и ц а.  А он?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  А он побежит следом, но тронуть меня не посмеет, потому что боится огня. И вот – понимаете - я иду, а он следом. Злой, чихает от табаку, за дымом ничего не видит. И тут он попадается. 
   П т и ц ы.  Как?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п ч к а.  Я приведу его к Дикому болоту под Старый дуб. А там охотники поставили капкан, а волк следом. Капкан – щёлк. Волк – ах. Попался.
   П т и ц ы.  Очень хорошо, очень хорошо, очень хорошо!
   П т е н ц ы.  Мама, пусть она ещё раз это расскажет, мама. Нам очень это понравилось.
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а.  Тише, дети. 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Словом – я буду с волком воевать.
   П т и ц ы.  Очень хорошо. Очень хорошо.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  А что за война без разведки? И тут вы мне помогите.
   П т и ц ы.  Поможем, поможем.
   П т е н ц ы.  Мама, а что такое разведка?
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а. Тише, я сама не знаю. Она сейчас объяснит.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Если волк на меня нападёт вдруг, я не успею в него бюросить табаком. А вы сверху очень хорошо всё видите. Вы заметите, если волк захочет на меня броситься, вы закричите мне: «берегись». Вы будете моей воздушной разведкой. Ладно?
   П т и ц ы. Очень хорошо, очень хорошо, очень хорошо!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Спасибо. Ну, летите. Осмотрите хорошенько всё кругом и расскажите мне. 
   П т е н ц ы.  Мама, не улетай. Мы боимся.
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а.  Как вам не стыдно, ведь вам уже две недели.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, летите!
   П т и ц ы.  Летим.

П т и ц ы взлетают. К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а смотрит вверх. Л и с а выползает из-за дерева.

   Л и с а.  Хи-хи-хи! Очень хорошо. Пока она смотрит вверх, я помогу моему дорогому волку. (Подползает к сумке и открывает её.)
   П те н ц ы. (заметив лису). Ой! Мама!
   Л и с а  (шёпотом). Молчите, или я сейчас же перегрызу дерево зубами, и вы шлёпнитесь вместе с гнездом на землю. (Птенцы прячутся в гнездо.) То-то.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, птицы, видите вы что-нибудь?
   П т и ц ы.  Сейчас, сейчас, сейчас.
   Л и с а.  Сначала табак  (вытаскивает из сумки табак) – и всё. Тихо-тихо. Шито-крыто. Вот волк и не расчихается. (Бросает табак в кусты.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, птицы, что же вы?
   П т и ц ы.  Погоди. погоди. погоди.
   Л и с а.   Потом спички – и туда же. Вот ветку и нечем будет зажечь. Тишь да гладь, и ничего не видать. (Птенцам.) А вы молчите. Тсс. Дерево перегрызу. Ни-ни. Я вам! (Уползает.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну? Увидели вы что-нибудь?

	П т и ц ы опускаются, с шумом садятся на ветке.

   П е р в а я  п т и ц а. Дикую кошку видела.
   В т о р а я  п т и ц а.  Барсука видела.
   Т р е т ь я  п т и ц а.  Дикого кабана видела.
   Ч е т ве р т а я  п т и ц а.  А я видела зайца, ужа, медведя. Куда это они, думаю, торопятся? Подлетела, подслушала и очень обрадовалась. Они, девочка, за тобой следом идут, чтобы охранять.
   П т и ц ы.  Очень хорошо, очень хорошо, очень хорошо.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а .  Вот ещё. Что – я маленькая, что ли? Мне вашей помощи довольно. (Надевает сумку.) Ну, птицы, проводите вы меня до бабушкиного дома? Будете моей воздушной разведкой?
   П т и ц ы.  Хорошо. Очень хорошо. Мы выследим волка. Летим.
   П т е н ц ы.  Мама!
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а.  Ну что вам?
   П т е н ц ы.  Иди сюда. Нам надо тебе что-то сказать.
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а. Говорите. 
   П т е н ц ы. Нет, иди сюда. Это надо очень тихо сказать, а то дерево упадёт.
   П е р в а я  п т и ц а.  Дети, не говорите глупости. Летим.
   П т е н ц ы.  Красная  Шапочка, иди хоть ты сюда.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  (уходя).  Хорошо, дети, на обратном пути я с вами поговорю.
   П т е н ц ы.  Ушла…
   - Улетели.
   - Что делать?
   - Ой, медведь идёт!
   - И заяц.
   - И уж.
   - Они бегут за Красной  Шапочкой. 
   - Мы им всё расскажем.
Лиса  (высовывает голову из кустов). Я вам! Ишь вы! Ни-ни! Кыш на место!
   П т е н ц ы.  Ай! Ой!

		Прячутся. Появляются з а я ц, м е д в е д ь, у ж.

   У ж.  С-с-стойте. Я ус-стал, с-с-с-ядьте.
Трек 5 / 27 Тема Медведя
   М е д в е д ь.  Сяду.
   З а я ц.  Умоляю вас: идёмте. Ведь она там, простите за грубость, одна.
   М е д в е д ь.  Отойди, братец. Ел я, того, давно, а ты этого… вкусно пахнешь. Ты заяц хороший, конечно, но всё-таки съедобный. 
   З а я ц.  Как вы можете думать о еде, когда Красная  Шапочка в опасности.
    М е д в е д ь.  Ничего…
    З а я ц.  Как же, извините, ничего, когда…

			Из кустов раздаётся «Ох! Ох!»

   М е д в е д ь.  Кто охает?
   Г о л о с  л и с ы.  Ох! Ох!
   М е д в е д ь.  Кто охает? Вылезай!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Из кустов выползает л и с а.

   Л и с а.  Ох-ох-хо!  Здравствуйте, голубчики. До чего же это грустно, родненькие. 
Трек 8+/ -30 Лиса о погибели										Солнышко светит, листочки шелестят, а мне надо помирать.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ничего. Ну, проходи, проходи, а то ещё надуешь меня. Я тебя знаю.
   Л и с а.  Да что ты, Мишенька. До того ли мне… Он мне, Мишенька, все ноги поломал.
   М е д в е д ь.  Кто это?
   Ли с а.  Волк. Он, зверь такой-сякой, неладный, сказал мне,что Красную Шапочку съест.
   М е д в е д ь.  Это мы ещё посмотрим.
   Л и с а.  Вот и я ему так сказала. Это мы ещё посмотрим, говорю. А он как бросится на меня!  «Смотри,- кричит,- смотри!» И укусил.
   З а я ц.  Ох!
   Л и с а.  Вот и я ему так сказала. «Ох», говорю. А он отвечает: «Охай, охай». И опять укусил. Ну, тут я, бедная, не стерпела. Я хоть и слаба, но зубы-то у меня острые. Я после драки плоха, но и волку досталось. Побежал в логово отлёживаться.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ну?  Хо-хо-хо!
   Л и с а.  С недельку полежит. А мне помирать. Прощай, Мишенька.
   М е д в е д ь.  Прощай, лиса.
   Л и с а.  Чтобы ты меня добрым словом вспомнил, порадую я тебя. Беличий орешник знаешь? Отсюда до него всего один часик ходу.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ну, знаю. Так что?
   Л и с а.  А за орешником, ох, старая липа стоит. В этой липе дупло.  Ох! В дупле мёду видимо-невидимо, пчёл нет. Ох!
   М е д в е д ь.  Как пчёл нет?
   Л и с а.  Они роем летели, а тут гроза, буря, ураган. Все потопли.
    М е д в е д ь.  Хо-хо-хо! Приятно.
   Л и с а.  Ступай туда, Мишенька, и кушай на здоровье, меня вспоминай. Только надолго не откладывай, как бы другие медведи не съели.
   М е д в е д ь.  Ну? Это верно,- могут.
   Л и с а.  Вот и я говорю. Прощай, ужик.
   У ж. Вс-с-с-его хорош-ш-ш-шего.
   Л и с а.  И тебя я хочу порадовать. Ты мост через Щучью речку знаешь? Туда всего полчасика ходу. Дед Савелий вёз на рынок молоко. Бидон с воза упал, а дед и не услышал. Молоко разлилось, свежее.
   У ж.  Вкус-с-сно.
   Л и с а.  Блестит на солнышке…
   У ж.  Скиснет.
   Л и с а.  А ты поторопись. Ох! Прощайте. братцы… Кушайте мёд, пейте молочко, а мне помирать… Хи-хи-хи!
   З а я ц.  Чего вы, простите, смеётесь?
   Л и с а.  А это я кашляю, дружок, кашляю. Прощайте. Ох!.. Хи-хи-хи!  (Уползает.)
   М е д в е д ь.  Вот что, братцы. Волк того… В логово ушёл… Я думаю – надо бы мёду поесть…
   У ж.  Молоч-ч-чка попить-ть.
   З а я ц. Ах, что вы делаете? Кому верите? Неужто вы не увидели, да как же вы не услышали – она обманывает вас!
   М е д в е д ь. Не дерзи. Я голодный.
   З а я ц. Лучше меня съешьте, но только идите следом, бегите, бегите за девочкой. Хватайте меня, глотайте!
   М е д в е д ь.  Не стану. Ты заяц знакомый, прощай. Я есть хочу.
   У ж.  Вс-сего хорош-шего. Я пить-ть хоч-ч-чу.

					Уходят.

З а я ц.  Ушли. Поверили лисе. Что делать? Как мне быть?
П т е н ц ы.  Зайчик, а зайчик.
З а я ц.  Ой! Кто это меня зовёт?
П т е н ц ы.  Не бойся нас, заинька. Мы ещё ходить не умеем. Мы птенцы. Обеги, зайчик, вокруг дерева.
З а я ц.  Зачем?
П т е н ц ы.  Погляди, вправду ли ушла лисица. Если ушла, мы тебе что-то скажем.
З а я ц  (обегает вокруг дерева). Нет её. Говорите.
П т е н ц ы. Ох, зайчик, лиса у красной Шапочки из сумки табак украла и спички унесла. Девочка ъхотела табаком в волка бросить, а теперь…
З а я ц.  А теперь пропала она. Что делать? как быть? (Зовёт.) Медведь! Уж! Их и след простыл. Бежать за ними?волк тем временем девочку съест. бежать занею, а что я могу сделать один?.. Эх, птенцы, чего вы молчали, пока медведь и уж тут были?
П т е н ц ы.  Лиса грозила, что дерево перегрызёт.
З а я ц.  И вы ей поверили? Что делать? Я не отступлю. Я её не выдам. Я за ней побегу. Пусть только волк покажется. (Поёт.)
Трек 9+/-31 Песня храброго зайца

			К волку брошусь я навстречу
			И, подпрыгнув, закричу:
			«Стой, зубастый, искалечу,
			Изувечу, растопчу.
			Чтоб отсюда ты убрался,
			Честью я тебя прошу.
			Никогда я не кусался,
			Но тебя я укушу.
			Головы не пожалею,
			Пусть в отчаянном бою
			Я со славой околею
			За подругу, за мою.

				З а н а в е с.


			ДЕЙСТВИЕ  ВТОРОЕ
				Картина 2

  Болото, чаща, густые кусты. У кустов стоит в о л к, огромный, мрачный зверь. Шерсть его всклочена. Он точет зубы на точильном станке и поёт. Станок шипит – ш-ш-ш, ш-ш-ш.
Волк. Трек 10+/- 32 Зубы, зубы я точу. Песня Волка
			Зубы, зубы я точу.
			Я девчонку съесть хочу.
			Ненавижу я девчонок.
			Ножки тонки, голос тонок.
			А повсюду нос суют.
			Жить мне просто не дают.
			Я девчонку съесть хочу.
			Зубы острые точу.

   Л и с а  (вбегает). Кум! Куманёк! Брось скорее зубы точить! Прячься скорее в кусты!
   В о л к. Что? Во-оу. Кому это ты говоришь?
   Л и с а. Тебе, дружок.
   В о л к.  Не смей меня так называть.
   Л и с а.  Хи-хи-хи. Куда завернул. Я к тебе по-дружески…
   В о л к.  Что? Воу. По-дружески. И ты у этой девчонки научилась? По-дружески… От этой дружбы житья в лесу не стало. Зайцы дружат с белками, птицы с зайцами. Воу. Мне дружба ни к чему. Я всё сам, всё один.
   Л и с а.  А я с тобой. Прячься в кусты, говорю.
   В о л к.  Не учи меня. Зачем прятаться?
   Л и с а.  А затем, что Красную Шапочку птицы провожают. Увидят тебя сверху – скажут ей. Разумнее на девчонку вдруг напасть, когда тебя не видит.
   В о л к.  Сам знаю.
   Л и с а.  Хотела она в тебя табаком бросить.
   В о л к.  Воу.
   Л и с а.  А я табак выкрала, спички вытащила. помогла тебе.
   В о л к.  Не говори этого слова. Помогла… Помни, кто я и кто ты. Мне твоя помощь ни к чему.
   Л и с а.  Да иди же ты в кусты, волчок.
   В о л к.  Не смей меня собачьим именем называть. Я не волчок, а волк.
   Л и с а.  Ох, да иди же ты, всё дело погубишь.
   В о л к  (идёт к кустам). Это я сам иду.
   Л и с а.  Сам, сам.
   В о л к. Я сам знаю – разумнее напасть вдруг.
   Л и с а.  Да, да.  Тише, слушай.
   В о л к.  Без тебя знаю, что надо слушать.
   Л и с а.  Молчи!
   В о л к.  Сам знаю, что надо молчать.
   Л и с а.  Ох, ну и зверь.
   В о л к.  Да уж, другого такого поищешь… Ага! Идёт она. Отойди, дай мне место для разгона. Идёт. Воу.

Слышен птичий щебет, который переходит в песню К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  поёт вместе с птицами. Пение всё ближе.
Трек 11+/- 33 Как мне весело идти. 

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.
			Как мне весело идти,
			Я в лесу своем, как дома.
   П т и ц ы.  
			С каждой травкой на пути.
			Скаждой веткой ты знакома.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  
			Колокольчик не звенит,
			Но кивает головою.
   П т и ц ы.
			А шиповник не шипит,
			А танцует над травою.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  
			Если бы могли они 
			Говорить по-человечьи…
   П т и ц ы.
			То сказазали бы: «Взгляни,
			Как мы рады этой встрече.»
   В о л к.  И я рад. Воу, как я рад.

Красная Шапочка осторожно выглядывает из чащи.

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Это самое опасное место.
   П т и ц ы.  Почему, почему? Мы смотрим.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Видите – вон Старый дуб? Как раз под ним и есть тот капкан, в который я хочу заманить волка.

			Отчаянный вопль з а й ц а.

   З а я ц.  Стой! Красная Шапочка, стой!
   П т и ц ы.  Заяц бежит, заяц.
   З а я ц  (влетает). Стой! Лиса выбросила из  твоей сумочки…
   Л и с а.  Вперёд!
   В о л к.  Сам знаю.  (Бросается вперёд.)
  Трек 12/34 Драка
   З а я ц  (бросается на волка). Я вас, простите, укушу.

   В о л к  молча, одним движением лапы отбрасывает зайца. Тот летит без чувств в кусты. К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  выхватывает из сумочки свёрток. В о л к прыгает, девочка отскакивает. П т и ц ы кричат: « На помощь, на помощь!»  Девочка бросает прямо в пасть волку щепотку нюхательного табаку.

   В о л к.  Что это? Ап-чхи.  (Чихает.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Это нюхательный табак. На здоровье!
   В о л к.  Всё равно я тебя съем. Ап-чхи!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  На здоровье! Нет, не съешь.
   В о л к.  Я сильней.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  ( отступая к дубу). А я умней.
   Л и с а  (вскакивая). Осторожней! Там капкан!
   В о л к.  Сам знаю!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.   Ах, и леса здесь!
   Л и с а.  Да, я за тебя!  Это я тебе кричала: осторожней, там капкан. Держись. девочка, я за тебя. (Бежит к ней.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Не подходи, или я и в тебя брошу табаком.
   Л и с а.  У тебя его так много?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Да  кто-то украл одну пачку…
   Л и с а.  Это не я.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ноу меня ещё много запасу.  (Бросает в лису табаком.)
   Л и с а .  Ап-чхи!
   В о л к.  Ап-чхи!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  На здоровье!
   В о л к.  Запомни: бой наш ещё не кончился! Запомни!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Помню, помню!
   В о л к.  Воу.  (Злобно воя, уползает в кусты.)
   Л и с а.  Чхи! Ничего не поделаешь! Твоя взяла… Молодец… Чхи! Победила… Чхи!  (Уползает в кусты вслед за волком.)
   П т и ц ы.  Победа! П о б е д а!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ничего подобного! Это она нарочно говорит, чтобы потом опять исподтишка напасть!
   П т и ц ы.  Нет, нет! Волк убежал! Лиса тоже убежала!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Они вернутся. Вам там наверху легко радоваться, а мне внизу страшно.
   П т и ц ы.  Но ведь мы с тобой, мы с тобой!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я знаю… И всё-таки… Когда я с волком дралась, то ни о чём я не думала.А сейчас как вспомню я его, очень хочется мне убежать домой и запереть двери на замок, на крючок, на щеколду и ещё стол к двери придвинуть и шкаф тоже… (всхлипывает) и комод.
   П т и ц ы.  Плачет! Ах! Красная Шапочка плачет.
   Кр а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Могу я поплакать, раз он убежал

----------


## Андреева Наталья

П т и ц ы.  Конечно, конечно!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я ведь девочка, а не камень.
   П т и ц ы.  Нет, нет, не камень.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ах! Что мы наделали! (Бросается в кусты.)  Зайчик! Заяц!
   П т и ц ы. Он спит! Он уснул!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Нет, он в обмороке. (Бежит к болоту.) Надо его побрызгать водой! (Возвращается.) Заяц! Ах ты мой серый! Очнись! Я прогнала волка, как щенка маленького! (Роется в сумке.) Где-то у меня тут был нашатырный спирт. Вот он. Ну? Зайка! Заинька! Зайчик! Зайчонок!
   З а я ц  (вскакивает). Я загрызу их всех, а тебя не дам в обиду! Ты мой друг единственный! Я твой друг.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Всё хорошо! Я, зайчик, всех прогнала! Успокойся!
   З а я ц.  Ты победила! Ура! Ого!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Лучше тебе?
   З а я ц.  Теперь-то? Теперь я силён, как ты. (Пошатывается.) Только голова кружится и ужасно дрожит хвост. (Садится.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ты ложись, полежи.
   З а я ц.  Нет! А кто тебя проводит?
   К р а с н а я   Ш а п о ч к а.  Лежи, заинька, лежи, зайчик, спокойно. Волк теперь меня не тронет.
   З а я ц.  Не тронет?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Никогда! Ты поспишь и станешь опять умным зайцем, добрым зайцем, весёлым зайцем, храбрецом!
   З а я ц.  Я на волка бросался!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Да, да. А я пойду, а то бабушка рассердится. Спи. Мне очень весело. Всё хорошо.  (Встаёт и идёт с песней «Как мне весело идти».) Трек 11+/- 33. Уходит.
   З а я ц.  Нет, я никак не могу уснуть. Как это замечательно, что я посмел на волка броситься. Ведь у меня зубы длинные. Ведь кору на дереве я прокусываю, а волк хоть и страшный, да небось куда мягче дерева. Ай да я!  (Прыгает.) Ай да заяц!  (Прыгает.)  Да я совсем поправился! Побегу-ка за Красной Шапочкой! Ой!  ( Бросается в кусты.) Опять! Опять они! Веточки, спрячте меня! Листочки, не выдавайте!  ( Прячется.)
   В о л к  (выглядывает из чащи.)_Воу! Ушла? Иду следом.
  Л и с а  (выглядывает из чащи с другой стороны.) Тебя птицы увидят!
   В о л к.  Молчи!
   Л и с а.  Дальше место открытое.
   В о л к.  Сам знаю, не учи меня.
   Л и с а.  Поди-ка на тот вон белый камень и поваляйся.
   В о л к.  Ах ты дерзкая! Это ещё зачем?
   Л и с а. Это камень меловой, – вымажешься ты мелом, станешь похож на белую собаку. Девчонка тебя не узнает и…
   В о л к.  Молчи!  (Идёт к белому камню, скрывается за ним.)  Это я сам иду!
   Л и с а.  Сам, сам.
   В о л к.  Молчи! (Поёт.) Трек 13+/35
			Две рябины,три осины.       Воу!
			Стали около трясины.         Воу!
			А под ними камень белый. Воу!
			А на камне воин смелый.    Воу!
			Он прекрасен, этот воин.    Воу!
			Он четвероног и строен.     Воу!
			Он, герой, ни с кем не дружен. Воу!
			И никто ему не нужен.       Воу!
			Он стоит, свирепо воя.       Воу!
			Имя этого героя –Волк!

С последним словом в о л к  прыгает из-за камня. Он бел с головы до ног.

   Л и с а. Хорошо, куманёк. Теперь беги следом за девчонкой.
   В о л к.  Сам знаю. Стой! Это кто шевелится в кустах? Кто? Воу!
   З а я ц  (пошатываясь, идёт навстречу волку.) Я… я вас, простите, сейчас загрызу.
   В о л к.  Что?
   З а я ц  (отступая.) Укушу! Не рычите – я не виноват! Я не могу оставить девочку в беде. Я побежал бы, чтобы рассказать ей всё, но у меня ноги почти что не идут от страха.И мне придётся… (Делает шаг вперёд и сейчас же отступает.) Мне придётся подраться с вами. Да не рычите же. Я сам тому не рад! (Подпрыгивает.) Вы, простите, довели меня до этого! Вы злобный зверь!
   Л и с а.  К дубу гони его, к дубу.
   В о л к. Не учи меня!
Трек 12/34 Тема драки
   З а я ц. Что? Что вы? А? (Подпрыгивает.)Я ничего не понимаю, но я ненавижу вас. Глупый зверь. Длиннохвостый, простите, урод! Бросайтесь скорей! Ах!

		Резкое щелканье. З а я ц попадает в капкан.

   З а я ц.  Что это?
   Л и с а.  Капкан! В который твоя подруга хотела волка поймать. Хи-хи-хи!
   В о л к. Уходи вон!
   Л и с а.  Ты что, куманёк! Что ты?
   В о л к.  Прочь ступай! Загрызу!
   Л и с а.  Погоди, родненький…
   В о л к.  У меня нет родни. Вон! Слышишь ты?

  		Бросается на л и с у. Та убегает в чащу.

   В о л к.  То-то! ( Зайцу.) Сиди тут. А я пойду и съем твою Красную Шапочку. Съем! Я один. Конечно! Всё в лесу пойдёт по-старому, по-хорошему. Заяц на волка лапу поднял – до чего дошло дело. Да как же ты посмел?
   За я ц.  Я верный друг!
   В о л к.  Не смей этого слова говорить! Твоё счастье, что меня ждёт добыча поважней. Поживи ещё часок, я вернусь к тебе. Вернусь! Конец дружбе! Конец Красной Шапочке! Один будет в лесу хозяин – это я! Воу! (Убегает.)
   Л и с а  (выглядывает из кустов). Хи-хи-хи! Посиди, зайчик, я ещё вернусь к тебе. Одна в лесу будет хозяйка – это я. Хи-хи-хи!  (Убегает.)
   З а я ц.  Что делать? Как спасти девочку? помогите! (Кричит.) Помогите! Никто меня не слышит. (К зрителям.) Что же, пусть она так и погибнет? Нет! Надо кричать. надо звать. –Может быть, услышит кто-нибудь в лесу. (Кричит.) Помогите! (Громче.) Я теперь ничего не боюсь. Помогите! Нет никого. Это самое глухое место во всём лесу. Но я, пока жив, не сдамся. Буду звать, и звать и барабанить. Сыграю заячий боевой марш. Мы ещё подерёмся. (Барабанит передними лапами по капкану и поёт.)
Трек 14+/-36 Заячий марш
			Зайцы-братцы,
			Время собираться!
			Раз в опасности друзья,
			Значит, трусить нам нельзя!
			Братцы, братцы,
			Время собираться!
			Брось капусту, брось морковь!
			Зубы к бою приготовь!
			Братцы, братцы,
			Время собираться.
			Верны заячьи сердца,
			Будем биться до конца!
			Братцы, братцы,
			Время собираться-
			Драться!

				З а н а в е с

				К а р т и н а 2

			Полянка, поросшая цветами


   В о л к.  Молодец я! Очень умён! Прогнал прочь лису. Я знаю, зачем она следом за мной ходила. Надеялась лиса, что я девчонку съем, а люди меня убъют. Ну, нет. Я старый волк, меня не надуешь. Девчонку-то я съем, да только потихоньку. Узнаю у неё, где её бабушка живёт… Воу! Идёт! Идёт!

	Слышен птичий щебет и песня К р а с н о й  Ш а п о ч к и.
4+/-26 Лесная тропинка. Песня Красной Шапочки.

   В о л к.  Только бы не завыть при ней! Повою тихонько, пока её нет.

Воет под песню. С концом песни К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а
			 выходит на полянку.

   В о л к  (нежным голосом). Здравствуй, дорогая Красная  Шапочка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Здравствуй, белая собака.
   В о л к.  (басом свирепо). Я тебе не со…  ( Спохватывается.) Да, да, я собака… меня зовут Дружок.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Дружок? Здравствуй, Дружок.
(Хочет погладить волка. Волк отскакивает.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Что с тобой, Дружок?
   В о л к.  Прости меня, я одичал. Я потерялся, от охотника отбился. Мне так скучно без него. Очень-очень.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  И давно ты потерялся?
   В о л к.  Три дня.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Бедный пёс! Значит, ты хочешь есть?
   В о л к. Нет, спасибо, я сыт. Меня накормила твоя бабушка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Бабушка?
    В о л к.  Да! Ведь это она живёт возле…(кашляет) возле…
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Возле Старых берёз, за Мельничьим ручьём.
   В о л к.  Ах, нет, нет! Она попросила тебе передать, если я тебя встречу, чтобы ты набрала ей букет цветов.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Цветов? Хорошо. А может быть, всё-таки дать тебе поесть? Почему ты облизываешься, когда смотришь на меня?
   В о л к.  Нет, это я так. До свиданья, девочка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  До свиданья, Дружок.
   В о л к  (басом). Я тебе не Др… (спохватывается.) До свиданья, девочка, да свиданья, милая. (Убегает.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Птицы, отчего вы замолчали?
   П т и ц ы.  Нам не понравилась эта собака. Она виляет хвостом так, будто не умеет этого делать. Странная собака. Злая собака. Огромная собака.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Глупости! Просто она за три дня отвыкла от людей. Не надо меня пугать. Давайте лучше петь.

С пением, собирая цветы, уходит. Изнемогая от смеха, из-за кустов 
				вылезает  л и с а.

   Л и с а. Хи-хи-хи! Вот что волк задумал, значит! Побежит сейчас к бабушке, съест сначала её, а потом девочку. Думает – никто не увидит. А я на что? Хи-хи-хи! (Поёт.) Трек 15+/-37 Лиса о Волке
			Волк – он лезет в лоб да в лоб.
			Люди волка хлоп да хлоп.
			А я потихонечку,
			А я полегонечку –
			И, смотри, жива, цела
			И, как цветочек, расцвела!
			Ай да лисонька!
			Ай да умница!

          (Убегает.) 

			         З а н а в е с

----------


## Андреева Наталья

ДЕЙСТВИЕ  ТРЕТЬЕ
			     К а р т и н а 1

Дом бабушки К р а с н о й  Ш а п о ч к и. Б а б у ш к а сидит у окна, вяжет. (Поет) Трек 16+/-38 Романс Бабушки

 Б а б у ш к а.  Выдумали! Тридцать семь и два, даже полтора, так изволь в кровати лежать. Ха! Не на таковскую напали. Горло, так и быть, завязала, а кровать – нет! Скорее лопну, а в кровать не лягу. Я уже сегодня и на речку сбегала, и пыль обмела, и чай вскипятила, и даже на гитаре поиграла. Старинный романс. (Поёт.) «Раз, два, три, четыре, пять – вышел зайчик погулять». Хе-хе-хе! Красной Шапочке об этом не скажу всё-таки. Боюсь – заругает. Она строгая у нас. Она…

    Вдали раздаётся крик: «Помогите!» Б а б у ш к а вскакивает.

   Б а б у ш к а.  Что такое? Никак на помощь зовут?  (Выглядывает из окна. В руках её-ружьё.) Кто там кричит?
   В о л к  (вбегает). Ой, помогите, ой!
   Б а б у ш к а.  Что такое? Почему такое?
   В о л к.  За мной волк гонится…
   Б а б у ш к а.  Ничего! Сейчас я его застрелю.
   В о л к.  Ах, нет, нет! Вы сами как хотите, а я очень боюсь! Спрячьте меня под кровать. Прошу.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Экий ты какой! Ну, иди в дом!

		Видна комната. В о л к  входит в комнату. 
Трек 17/39 Тема страха.

   Б а б у ш к а.  Ну, лезь под кровать.
   В о л к  (басом). Брось ружьё!
   Б а б у ш к а.  Что такое?
   В о л к.  А то!  (Выбивает у бабушки ружьё лапой. Открывает гигантскую свою пасть. Проглатывает бабушку.) 
Трек 18/40 Проглатывание Бабушки
   Б а б у ш к а  (из волчьего живота). Да ты, никак, меня надул. Ты волк?
   В о л к.  А ты думала? Ха-ха-ха! Где твои очки? Вот они. Где чепчик? Вот он. Очень хорошо! Ха-ха-ха!
   Б а б у ш к а.  Не смейся, ты меня трясёшь.
    В о л к.  Ладно!
   Б а б у ш к а.  Я знаю, что ты задумал! Ты задумал Красную Шапочку съесть!
   В о л к.  Обязательно.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Только попробуй! Я ей крикну: уходи, съест!
   В о л к.  А я сейчас тремя одеялами укроюсь, - она и не услышит.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Не смей!

			В о л к  укрывается двумя одеялами. 

   Б а б у ш к а.  Не смей!

   В о л к  укрывается ещё одним одеялом. Бабушку не слышно.

   В о л к.  То-то, замолкла. Ну и жарко же под тремя одеялами. Эй, ты там, бабушка! Не смей меня бить кулаком в живот. Что? И каблуком не смей. Никак идёт! Идёт! Воу!

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  Вбегает. Видна под окном. В руках у неё букет цветов.

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, птицы, до свиданья, дорогие. Спасибо вам за помощь, друзья.
 П т и ц ы.  Мы подождём! Мы боимся! Нам кажется…
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Нет, нет, улетайте!  (Вбегает в дом и останавливается, поражённая.)
   П т и ц ы.  Смотрите на окна. Она испугалась! Подождём, подождём! Посмотрим, посмотрим…
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Бабушка.
   В о л к.  Оттого, что больная.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. Бабушка, отчего у тебя такой странный голос?
   В о л к.  Оттого, что горло болит.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Бабушка, а отчего у тебя сегодня такие большие глаза?
   В о л к.  Чтобы тебя получше видеть.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Бабушка! А отчего у тебя такие большие зубы?
   В о л к  (ревёт).  Чтобы съесть тебя!  (Проглатывает девочку. Укладывается на постели, сбросив с себя все одеяла. Птицы отчаянно кричат.)
   В о л к.  А-ха-ха! Наконец-то! Молодец! Съел! Победил!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  А кто здесь ещё у волка в животе?
   Б а б у ш к а.  Кто же, как не бабушка!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Он и тебя съел? Ты, бабушка. не бойся, - мы спасёмся.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Учи меня… Будто я не знаю.
    В о л к.  Тише вы там! Не мешайте мне спать!
   Б а б у ш к а.  Отстань! Что это? Он тебя с корзинкой проглотил? Дай-ка мне кусочек пирога. Спасибо, внучка! Да ты, никак, плачешь?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Это я не от страху, бабушка, а мне обидно, что он меня перехитрил.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Сейчас он тебя, а потом ты его. Ты не плачь, ты думай, как нам спастись.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Я знаю, как нам спастись! Птицы, сюда! Скорее!
   П т и ц ы. Ты жива? Девочка! Ты жива?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Да, птицы. Как можно скорее летите всё на восток и на восток. На перекрёстке двух дорожек стоит человек. Расскажите ему всё. Летите! Скорей!
   П т и ц ы.  Летим.  (Улетают.)
   Б а б у ш к а.  Красная  Шапочка, ты на меня не сердишься? 
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  За что?
   Б а б у ш к а.  Я компресс сняла. Уж очень тут жарко.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Давай я завяжу. Сейчас же. Нас очень скоро спасут, а ты простудишься. Нас очень скоро спасут. Слышишь?

				З а н а в е с

			        К а р т и н а  2

         М а т ь  идёт по лесу, встревожено оглядывается.

   М а т ь ( кричит). А-у!  А-у-у-у! Нет её. Красная  Шапочка! Пропала. Ждала я её, ждала и пошла к ней навстречу. У окна я стояла-стояла, у калитки стояла-стояла, на дорожке стояла-стояла – и не могу больше стоять. Иду. Ау!  (Поёт.) Трек 19+/- 41  Песня мамы:
			Как прекрасно жить на свете, 
			Если дома наши дети.
			А когда их дома нет,
			То не мил нам белый свет.
			Девочка моя – ау!
			За тобой иду – ау!
			Беспокоюсь я – ау!
			Не попала ль ты в беду?

				З а н а в е с

			       К а р т и н а  3

Перекрёсток двух дорожек в лесу. На сосне плакат: «Соблюдайте правила лесного движения». На перекрёстке стоит л е с н и к.

Л е с н и к  (поёт). Трек 20+/-42 Песня Лесника


			Здесь недавно жабы жили,
			Змей вползал в нору свою,
			Здесь недавно волки выли,
			А теперь тут я стою.
			Я стою, сторожу,
			За порядком я слежу.
			Всё я вижу, всё я слышу,
			Во все стороны гляжу.
			Без хлопот и без тревоги
			Проползай, беги, лети, -
			Если сбился ты с дороги,
			Покажу я как пройти.
			Я стою, сторожу,
			За порядком я слежу.
			Всё я вижу, всё я слышу,
			Во все стороны гляжу.
			Волк едва меня увидит,
			С воем прячется в лесу.
			Если кто тебя обидит –
			Завизжи – и я спасу.
			Я стою, сторожу,
			За порядком я слежу.
			Всё я вижу, всё я слышу,
			Во все стороны гляжу.
			Здесь недавно жабы жили, 
			Змей вползал в нору свою,
			Здесь недавно волки выли,
			А теперь тут я стою!

  Бежит М е д в е д ь, за ним летит п ч е л а. Л е с н и к пропускает медведя, задерживает пчёл. Ме д в е д ь  облегчённо вздыхает, хохочет, бежит дальше, но лесник свистит, подходит к медведю и, сняв перчатку, разглядывает его лапу.
    Л е с н и к.  В меду!
    М е д в е д ь.  Это того… Лиса говорила, что пчёл там нет, а их там видимо-невидимо..
    Л е с н и к.  В отделение!
    М е д в е д ь.  Того, этого…

   Л е с н и к  свистит. Из-за кустов выходит с о б а к а.  Л е с н и к  делает ей знак. Она берёт медведя за ухо, уводит его.    Раздаётся металлический лязг. Л е с н и к  вглядывается. Лязг всё приближается. И вот на дорожку выезжает большой бидон из-под молока. Л е с н и к поднимает руку, приказывает бидону остановиться. Тот едет дальше. Л е с н и к  свистит. Бидон останавливается. 
   Л е с н и к.  Чья машина?
   Г о л о с  у ж а (из бидона). Деда С-савелия.
   Л е с н и к.  А как вы туда попали?
   У ж.  Я зале-з-з- в бидон молоч-ч-чка попить-ть-ть, а лис-с-с-сица захлопнула крыш-ш-ш-шку. Я в бидоне верчусь-сь-сь и качусь-сь.
   Л е с н и к.  Залез в бидон? В отделение!
   У ж.  Лис-с-сица…
   Л е с н и к. До неё очередь тоже дойдёт. (Свистит. Появляется собака. Лесник приказывает ей.) В отделение.

 Собака катит бидон лапами. Уходит. По дорожке летит перепуганный кролик. Л е с н и к  пропускает его. За ним гонится лиса. Л е с н и к  знаком останавливает её.

   Л и с а.  Я как раз к вам, товарищ милиционер.
   Л е с н и к.  Вот как? А мне показалось, что вы гонитесь за кроликом.
   Л и с а.  Что вы! Хи-хи-хи! Это просто знакомый. Я хотела сказать ему, чтобы он поклонился маме и папе.
   Л е с н и к  (суховато). Да?
   Л и с а.  У меня к вам важное дело. Волк…
   П т и ц ы  (вбегают). Не верьте ей, ах, не верьте, выслушайте нас.
   Л е с н и к.  В чём дело?
   П т и ц ы. Волк съел Красную  Шапочку, а лиса была с ним заодно. Красная Шапочка жива. Она говорила с нами из волчьего живота.
Л и с а.  Как жива? (Делает шаг назад.)
Л е с н и к  (хватает её за шиворот). Свистит. Приказывает прибежавшей на свист собаке). В отделение! (Подходит к дереву, достаёт из дупла телефон. Говорит по телефону.) Пришлите смену. Я еду по срочному делу.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

М а т ь  Красной Шапочки выходит  на дорожку. Слушает.

   Л е с н и к.  Да, с Красной  Шапочкой. Откуда вы знаете? Уж и медведь сказали? Ага! Смена уже вышла? Прекрасно.  (Вешает трубку.)
   М а т ь.  Товарищ лесник, что с моей девочкой? Не скрывайте от меня. Смотрите, я не дрожу, не плачу. Вы мне скажете?
   Л е с н и к.  Красная  Шапочка в большой опасности, но я уверен, что мы спасём её,  (Птицам.) Показывайте дорогу. Вперёд!


				З а н а в е с

      К а р т и н а  4
(Трек 17/39 Тема страха)

 Музыка. Дом бабушки. Мать и лесник подбегают к кровати. Волк по-прежнему спит там. Лесник бросается к комоду, ищет там чего-то. Мать достает из кармана фартука и протягивает леснику ножницы. В это время просыпается и вскакивает волк.
Трек 12/34 Тема драки
 Лесник выхавтывает из кобуры револьвер, целится в волка. Тот, воя, ложится снова. Мать связывает волку лапы веревками и разрезает живот волка. Из живота зверя живые и невредимые выскакивают Красная  Шапочка и бабушка. обнимаются с матерью. Музыка, которая гремела все громче и громче, обрывается. 

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Мамочка, ты не сердишься на меня, что меня волк съел?
   М а т ь.  Нет, девочка, не сержусь. Но смотри, чтобы это было в последний раз.
   Б а б у ш к а  (строго, грозя маме Красной  Шапочки пальцем). Дочка, что надо сказать?
   М а т ь.  Ах, прости мамочка.  (Кланяется леснику.)  Спасибо.
   Л е с н и к.  Что вы! Это вам спасибо, гражданка.  Вы мне помогли.
   Б а б у ш к а  (леснику). Кофе выпейте, чаю.
   М а т ь.  Пирога с вишнями.
   Л е с н и к.  Благодарю, гражданки, некогда. Нет ли у вас иголки и толстой нитки?
    Б а б у ш к а.  А что - у вас пуговица оторвалась? Я пришью.
   Л е с н и к.  Нет. Надо волку живот зашить и в отделение.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Зачем зашить? Я заштопаю так, что и незаметно будет. Где мои очки? Куда девались мои очки? Ах, этот негодный волк лежит в моих очках. Вот иголка. Вот серая нитка. Я мигом заштопаю. Я быстрая.

		Красная  Шапочка, лесник и мать подходят к окну. 

   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, птицы, до свиданья.
   П т и ц ы.  До свиданья. девочка! До свиданья, Красная  Шапочка.
   Л е с н и к.  Спасибо вам за быстрое сообщение.
   П т и ц ы.  Не за что, не за что, мы так рады, так рады. (Улетают.)
   Б а б у ш к а.  Ну вот и все. Заштопала так, что сама не могу найти, где было разрезано. Ай да и я! Быстро?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а  (подходит к бабушке). Да. Очень. Ах, да, бабушка, я впопыхах забыла с тобой поздороваться… Здравствуй, бабушка.
   Б а б у ш к а.  Здравствуй, внученька.
   Трек 21+/43 Трио «Встреча»:
К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.   			
                             Страшно в волчьем животе
   Б а б у ш к а.  
			В тесноте да в темноте…
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  
			Здравствуй, бабушка!
   Б а б у ш к а.  
			Здравствуй, внученька!
   М а т ь.  		
			Хорошо зато теперь.
   Б а б у ш к а.  
			Крепко связан страшный зверь.
   М а т ь.  
			Здравствуй, мамочка.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а. 
			 Как всё кончилось легко!
   М а т ь.  
			Все невзгоды далеко!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.
			 Здравствуй, мамочка!
   М а т ь.  
			Здравствуй, доченька.

   Л е с н и к. Простите, что я перебиваю вас, гражданка, но мне надо ехать. Дела! Запомни, девочка, раз навсегда: перекрашенный волк – тоже волк! Волк! Волк!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Да уж теперь я запомню это хорошо.

Лесник оборачивается к кровати. Волка на кровати нет.

   Л е с н и к.  Волк убежал!
   Б а б у ш к а. Караул!
   Л е с н и к.  Лапы мы ему связали, а пасть забыли! Он перегрыз зубами верёвки и ушёл чёрным ходом.  (Бросается вон.)
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  И мы с вами.
   Л е с н и к.  Всё равно он попадётся.
                                        Убегает.
                                        З а н а в е с

			       К а р т и н а 5

Б е л о у х  сидит в капкане. Вокруг несколько зайцев. Они барабанят и поют 				заячий марш.

   Б е л о у х.  А ну тише! Послушаем – не идёт ли волк?
   З а й ц ы.  Дуб шуршит, а в болоте вода плещет, а волка не слыхать.
   С т а р ы й  з а я ц.  Он, братцы, очень тихо ходит! Может быть, он уже здесь в кустах.
   З а й ц ы.  Ах! Ох!
    Б е л о у х.  Позор! Кто клялся не трусить?  Уши выше, зайцы. Когда волк придёт, бросайтесь на него, тащите к людям на суд и расправу! Кому будет уже слишком страшно смотреть, - закрывай глаза, хватай его с закрытыми глазами. Кто рёва его испугался, - затыкай уши!
   В о л к (выходит из кустов. Негромко). А кто тихого его голоса испугается, тому что делать? А?

                 З а й ц ы, дрожа, окружают Б е л о у х а.

   В о л к  (идёт на зайцев). Разойдись!

   С т а р ы й  з а я ц.  Не разойдусь! Нипочём! Бей его, братцы!

                 Град сосновых шишек летит в Во л к а.

   В о л к. Воу! Да что же это! Да вы вспомните, кто я! Всех проглочу. Расходитесь! считаю до трёх: раз! два!..
   М е д  в е д ь. Выходит из кустов. Три! Что, братец двоюродный, не ждал?
   В о л к.  Я тебе не братец! У меня братьев нет! Я сам по себе!
   М е д в е д ь.  Брось зайцев, а то озлюсь!
   В о л к.  Я сегодня не боюсь никого! Я льва разорву, воу-у, а не то, что косолапого медведя.
   М е д в е д ь.  Что? Хо-хо-хо! А ну, того…  Разойдись, зайцы, дайте мне место.
         З а й ц ы  прячутся. Волк и медведь дерутся.
                       Трек 12/34 Тема Драки
Уж (поднявшись в кустах, шипит). С-с-сюда! С-с-сюда!

      Появляется  Л е с н и к, Ба б у ш к а, К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.

   Л е с н и к  (свистит). Прекратить драку!
   В о л к  (бросается на лесника). Не лезь – убью!
   Л е с н и к  (направляет на волка револьвер).  Лапы вверх!

       В о л к   п а д а е т,  подымает вверх лапы. М а т ь связывает ему лапы  							верёвкой.
   Л е с н и к  (медведю и ужу). А вы как сюда попали?
   М е д в е д ь.  Нас этого… Отпустили.
   Л е с н и к.  Оштрафовали?
   М е д в е д ь. Ничего. 

     Пока шёл разговор, К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а освободила Б е л о у х а.           					выводит его вперёд.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Ну, зайчик, на этот раз волку уже совсем конец.
   В о л к.  Воу! Девчонка меня перехитрила!
   М е д в е д ь.  Ничего.
   М а т ь.  Красная шапочка, а ты знаешь, который час?
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  Да, мамочка, пора домой! До свиданья, заяц!
   Б е л о у х. Я тебя провожу!
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  До свиданья, медведь!
   М е д в е д ь.  Я, брат, иду тоже с тобой.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  До свиданья, уж!
   У ж. Я с-с вами пополз-зу.
   К р а с н а я  Ш а п о ч к а.  До свиданья, товарищ лесник!
   Л е с н и к.  Нам по дороге, Красная  Шапочка!
                           Маршируют по сцене:
                              Мы окончили войну.
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			Волк – в плену, лиса – в плену!
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			Мы победу заслужили. 
			Раз-два! Раз-два! 
			Потому что мы дружили.
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			Смело бросились мы в бой.
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			 А теперь идём домой!
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			Но, друзья, смотрите в оба.
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			Бесконечна волчья злоба.
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			Забывать врага нельзя!
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
			До свидания, друзья.
			Раз-два! Раз-два!
              Поют:  Трек 22+/ -44 Финальный хор

				К о н е ц

----------


## Natasha77

Конспект игрового интерактивного шоу
Царь Игры против Царицы Нехочухи.

Тип: театрализованная сюжетная игра.
Форма проведения: традиционное массовое мероприятие.

ЦЕЛЬ:  Создание условий для развития творческой индивидуальности 
               и общей культуры обучающихся.

ЗАДАЧИ: 
- Развитие творческих способностей и эмоциональной сферы.
- Приобщение к основам артистической и коммуникативной культуры.
- Приобщение к традициям русского фольклора.
- Формирование опыта социального взаимодействия.

Действующие лица:
Царь Игры
Царица Нехочуха
Скоморх Ваня
Скоморошина Маня
Скоморошина Таня
Забава
Особь

Реквизит:
Костюмы скоморохов, Царя Игры, Царицы Нехочухи, Забавы и Особи
Свиток
Мыльные пузыри
Оформленный задник

Дополнительный материал:
Музыкальные фрагменты
Светотехника для создания спецэффектов
Инвентарь для дополнительной игровой программы.



Ход праздника

       (Звучит веселая народная мелодия. Выбегают скоморохи Ваня и Маня)
Ваня: Ой, вы – гой еси – люди добрые!
           Народ честной, хороший,
Таня: Веселый, пригожий – 
           Здравствуйте!
Маня: Здравствуйте! Я скоморошина Маня!
Таня: Я скоморошина Таня!
Ваня: А я скоморох Ваня! И у нас для вас весть!
           Позвольте по грамотке прочесть!  
           (разворачивает свиток, читает)
            Царь Игры ждет гостей со всех волостей!
Таня: Объявляет царский прием. И мы тоже будем при нем!
Маня: Царь Игры приглашает всех для забав и потех!
           Приглашает весь мир на широк двор! Да на весел пир! 
Таня: Но не меды пивать, а в игры играть!
           И не за награды и призы, а за жизни АЗЫ!
Ваня: Вот такой Царь Игры шутник и проказник!
           И имя ему – 
ВМЕСТЕ: ПРАЗДНИК!
Маня: Да здравствует праздник! Да будет веселье!
Таня: Пусть радость закружится каруселью!
(звучит торжественная музыка, под которую выходит Царь Игры)
Царь Игры:  Здравствуйте мои родные и хорошие! Я рад здесь видеть вас –веселых, счастливых, радостных, румяных! А мне наговорили, что дети, да и взрослые нынче играть не  умеют! Да что не умеют – не любят! Сидят у какого-то ящика по имени Телевизор и смотрят какие-то мульти-пульти…Но вижу я – вы не такие! Наговорили на вас! Наплели!
Ваня: Ваше игровое Величество! А кто же вам такое наговорил-наплел?
Царь Игры: А есть у меня волшебная тарелочка и на нее приходят разные сообщения…
Таня: Вроде СМСок?
Царь Игры: Вот-вот! И повадился кто-то мне гадости сообщать! Мол не нужен ты Царь Игры, новому поколению! Да и старому не нужен! Мол дети не играют, потому что не хотят играть, а взрослые  - просто не умеют! Вот я и подумал: вернем игры людям! 
Маня: Ура! Давайте поиграем!
Царь Игры: Давайте! Нужно позвать мою помощницу Забаву и тогда мы сможем  сыграть песню!
Ваня: Значит заодно и споем?
Царь Игры: Заодно и споем! Легко! И весело!
Маня: Звонко! И дружно!
ВСЕ: (зовут) ЗАБАВА!
Забава: Звал, Царь Игры?
Царь Игры: Звал, Забавушка!  Мы хотим сыграть песню!
Забава: А я всегда рада тебе помочь!
(Забава  проводит интерактивную игровую песню «Я,ты,он,она…». Забава проговаривает слова и показывает движения. Зал повторяет и слова, и движения)
В этом зале все друзья! -//-
Я, ты, он, она – вместе дружная семья! -//-
Посмотрите на себя, на соседа справа, на соседа слева! -//-
В этом зале все друзья! -//-
Я, ты, он, она – вместе дружная семья! -//-
Обними соседа справа, обними соседа слева! - //-
В этом зале все друзья! -//-
Я, ты, он, она – вместе дружная семья! -//-
Руку дай соседу справа, руку дай соседу слева! -//-
В этом зале все друзья! -//-
Я, ты, он, она – вместе дружная семья! -//-
Руки вверх с соседом справа,  руки вверх с соседом слева! 
В этом зале все друзья! -//-
Я, ты, он, она – вместе дружная семья! -//-
Руки вправо, руки влево! -//-
В этом зале все друзья! -//-
Я, ты, он, она – вместе дружная семья! -//-
Посмотрите на себя – вместе мы сто тысяч я! -//-
Царь Игры: Ой, спасибо Забава! Наигрались! Вот теперь можно и волшебные слова сказать! А кто их знает, помогайте!
На златом крыльце сидели
Царь, царевич, король, королевич,
Сапожник, портной,
Кто ты будешь такой…
(вдруг под зловещую медленную музыку на сцену выходит-выкручивается Особь. Все замечают ее)
Особь: (говорит медленно, растягивая слова) Не такой, а такая!
Царь Игры: И кто вы такая?
Особь: (как магическое заклинание. Говорит в странной позе)
             Ранзы, дванзы, тринзы, янзы,
             Пята, ята, сива, ива,
             Дубо – хрясь! (Резкий звук).
Царь Игры: Кто вы такая?
Особь: (меняет позу)
              Эны-бэны, рики-таки,
              Торба-орба, он-дымаки,
              Дэус-дэус, касматэус - бакс! (Резкий звук).
Царь Игры: Кто вы?
Особь: (меняет позу)
              Эны-бэны, три катэны,
              Ахты – бахты, тилитахты,
              Аимон, аимон, - убирайся, пошел вон!
Царь Игры: Назови свое имя!
Особь: (меняет позу) 
              Эны-бэны, три катэны,
              Шахер-махер, помедахер,
              Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, - 
              Это верно ты опять!
              Аимон, аимон, - убирайся, пошел вон!
                (невиданная сила уносит Царя игры)
(передразнивая) «Кто ты? Кто ты? Назови свое имя!...» (насмешливо) Кто я? Я Царица страны, имя которой Анти – Мир! Имя мое – Нехочуха!
ВСЕ: (будто заколдованно) Ты  Царица страны, имя которой Анти – Мир! Имя твое – Нехочуха!
Нехочуха: Нехочуха – не просто имя! Это эпидемия! Чума!
ВСЕ: Нехочуха – не просто имя! Это эпидемия! Чума!
Нехочуха: Чума на все ваши дома! На все ваши дворы!
ВСЕ:  Чума на все наши дома! На все наши дворы!
Нехочуха: (спрашивает у Мани) Ну что – выходи играть во двор?
Маня: Не хочу!
Нехочуха: (спрашивает у Вани) Пойдем, поиграем в прятки?
Ваня: Не хочу!
Нехочуха: (спрашивает у Забавы) Попоем-потанцуем-порисуем?
Таня: Не хочу!
Нехочуха: Ну вот и все! Дело сделано!(в зал) Что смотрите? Я Нехочуха – и я не хочу чтобы у вас были праздники, игры, веселье! А раз я не хочу – так оно и будет!  (исчезает)
Ваня: Я понял! Нехочуха – от слова – не хочу! А надо хотеть!
Маня: Желать!
Таня: Жаждать! Ведь через игры мы можем познать все радости Жизни!
Ваня: Обсудим план действий. Мальчишки и девчонки!
Маня: А также их родители!
Таня: В страну Вообразилию попасть вы не хотите ли?
Ваня: Если хотите, то повторяйте все за нами! Давай, Забава!
(Забава  проводит музыкально-ритмическую  игру  «А курочка по зернышку…». Забава поет и показывает движения. Зал повторяет и слова, и движения)
Забава: 1.По двору – по дворику пробежала курочка.
                 А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
2. По двору – по дворику пробежала уточка.
    Уточка – пепе-пепе,
    А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
3. По двору – по дворику индюшонок бегает.
    Индюшонок – фалды – фалды,
    Уточка – пепе-пепе,
    А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
4. По двору – по дворику пчелки вьются – жу-жу-жу.
    Пчелки – жу-жу-жу-жу-жу,
    Индюшонок – фалды – фалды,
    Уточка – пепе-пепе,
    А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
5. По двору – по дворику коровенок бегает.
    Коровенок – муки-муки,
    Пчелки – жу-жу-жу-жу-жу,
    Индюшонок – фалды – фалды,
    Уточка – пепе-пепе,
    А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
6. По двору – по дворику лошаденок бегает.
    Лошаденок – скоки-скоки,
    Коровенок – муки-муки,
    Пчелки – жу-жу-жу-жу-жу,
    Индюшонок – фалды – фалды,
    Уточка – пепе-пепе,
    А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
7. По двору – по дворику поросенок бегает.
    Поросенок – хрюки, хрюки,
    Лошаденок – скоки-скоки,
    Коровенок – муки-муки,
    Пчелки – жу-жу-жу-жу-жу,
    Индюшонок – фалды – фалды,
    Уточка – пепе-пепе,
    А курочка по зернышку кудах-тах-тах – 2 раза
(пока идет представление песенки, появляется Царь Игры)
ВСЕ: Ура! Царь Игры - жив!
Царь Игры: Я то жив! А вот что нам делать с этой противной Нехочухой, чтобы она больше не появлялась и не мешала дружить и взрослым и детям с игрой!
Ваня, Таня и Маня: Царь Игры, Забава, придумайте что-нибудь!
(Царь и Забава шепчутся)
Царь Игры: Ну вот, все готово! Просим вас делать за нами все, что мы просим сделать!
Забава: На границе с Анти-Миром, где живет Нехочуха есть Страшно-Волшебный Лес. А там растут страшные деревья… 
(Корявые руки над головой – вправо-влево – со звуком  завывания – у-у-у!)
- репетируют с частью зрителей-
Кроме страшных, там растут и грустные деревья …
(Согнутые кисти  рук над головой – вправо-влево – со вздохом – ах-ах-ах..) 
- репетируют с частью зрителей-
А еще там растут веселые деревья…
(Фонарики в кистях  рук над головой  – весело – траляля- траляля..) 
- репетируют с частью зрителей-
Там же растут и умные деревья..
( Поза мыслителя – задумчиво – М-М-М)
- репетируют с частью зрителей-
В этом же лесу живет кукушка..
(назначить человека кукушкой. Руки рупором – ку-ку. Репетируют)
И филин (назначить человека филином. Кисти рук у глаз. У-у-ух!. Репетируют)
И сорока (назначить человека сорокой. Руки рупором. ТР-р-р. Репетируют)
И нам необходим дятел.(назначить человека дятлом. Голова резкие движения. Тук-тук. Репетир.)
Ну что? Все готовы? Давайте попробуем все по моей команде.
(идет репетиция)
На границе с Анти-Миром, где живет Нехочуха есть Страшно-Волшебный Лес. А растут там страшные деревья… и грустные деревья … веселые деревья… и умные деревья.. кричат кукушки.. ухают филины, трещат  сороки.
 А теперь все вместе!
Царь Игры: Тихо! Кто-то идет! 
Ваня, Таня и Маня: Это Нехочуха! Мы боимся! Она нас снова заколдует!
Царь Игры: Не бойтесь! Мы ее все вместе победим! Слушайте мою команду! Все берем бинокли! (делают из пальцев). Смотрим вправо! Смотрим влево! А теперь вперед! ОГО! Все вместе: ОГО! Да это же Нехочуха! Как она торопится!  А теперь делаем лес! 
На границе с Анти-Миром, где живет Нехочуха есть Страшно-Волшебный Лес. А растут там страшные деревья… и грустные деревья … веселые деревья… и умные деревья.. кричат кукушки.. ухают филины, трещат  сороки. А теперь дятел! Он подлетает к Нехочухе и стучит ей по голове!
(Нехочуха падает)
ВСЕ: Мы победили!УРА!!!
Нехочуха: Простите меня! Я тоже хочу играть! Ой! Я нечаянно сказала запретное слово!
Царь Игры: Прощаем ребята? Конечно, прощаем! Хочешь с нами играть? 
Нехочуха: Хочу! Очень хочу!
Ваня: Это Здорово!
           Вот такой Царь Игры шутник и проказник!
           И имя ему – 
ВМЕСТЕ: ПРАЗДНИК! ( Под веселую музыку все действующие лица и зал делают фейерверк  из мыльных пузырей).
(Далее развлекательно-игровая программа)

----------

vlada 05 (08.01.2022)

----------


## vnp

ХВОСТЫ.

(Комедийный спектакль по мотивам одноименной русской народной сказки.)

Действующие лица:
Лесоуправительница Сова
Секретарь – лиса Лисава
Кошка - Маруся
Волк - Вольф
Медведь – Михаил Гаврилыч (отставной генерал)
Заяц – Смешное Ухо
Пёс – Степан
Диктор телевидения – Сорока

Действие происходит на лесной поляне. В центре – стол лесоуправительницы Совы, слева – домик Зайца, справа – примерочная. Занавес закрыт. Появляется Заяц.

ЗАЯЦ. Привет, ребята! Я – Заяц Смешное Ухо.
(Звери по очереди выходят на авансцену)
ЛИСА. А я – лиса Лисава.
ПЁС. А я – пёс Степан.
ВОЛК. А я – волк Вольф
КОШКА. А я – кошка Маруся
МЕДВЕДЬ. А я – отставной генерал Михаил Гаврилыч!
ВСЕ. А это – наша тётушка Сова! (появляется Сова)
ЛИСА. Сегодня мы расскажем вам историю, которая произошла в нашем лесу давным –    
                давно.
КОШКА. В те времена все рыбы и птицы хвосты имели.
ПЁС. А у зверей хвостов не было.
ВОЛК. А так хотелось иметь свой хвостик.
МЕДВЕДЬ. Хотя бы маленький.
СОВА. А что было дальше – вы увидите сами.
(Звери по одному уходят с  авансцены. Заяц и Лиса раздвигают занавес. На сцену выходит Сова)
ПЕСНЯ СОВЫ.
Я – большая мудрая Сова, всё в лесу на свете знаю я.
Тридцать лет уж здесь служу, за хозяйством я слежу.
Кто – то, кто – то лапы промочил, кто – то, кто – то зуб не долечил,
Всё в лесу известно мне – мудрой тётушке Сове.
Но мои родные звери меня просто одолели.
Как один раскроют рты – требуют с меня хвосты.
Что же, что же им ответить, когда денег нет в бюджете?
Остаётся только ждать и решать вопрос, решать.
(Сова садится за стол, звонит по телефону)
СОВА. Алло! Это база? Скажите, к вам хвосты для зверей не поступали? Нет? Как жаль, как жаль, ну что же мне сказать зверятам? (кладёт трубку)
(Появляется секретарь – Лиса Лисава)
ЛИСА. Доброе утро, тётушка Сова.
СОВА. Доброе утро, Лисава.
ЛИСА. Вам кофе, как обычно?
СОВА. Да, будь добра.
(Лиса приносит чашку кофе на подносе, садится печатать.)
ЛИСА. Тётушка Сова, что сегодня пишем? Хвостов нет, как всегда?
СОВА. Пиши как всегда!
(Лиса печатает на машинке, достаёт листок с надписью «ХВОСТОВ НЕТ» и прикрепляет на видное место).
ЛИСА. Тётушка Сова, я на полчаса отлучусь? Дождь того гляди соберётся, а у меня бельё на балконе.
СОВА. Иди, Лисава. (Лиса уносит чашку и поднос, уходит).
(Сова зевает и засыпает, появляется Заяц)
ПЕСНЯ ЗАЙЦА.
Прыг – скок, как волчок целый день скачу!
Хоть кого, хоть когда я развеселю!
ЗАЯЦ. Ребята, я смешить умею всех! Я лучший Заяц на свете (кланяется)  а хотите я вас развеселю? О – о – о, это очень просто!  Я лучший мастер всех передразнивать. Ну, например, есть у нас в лесу Лиса Лисава. Целями днями поит кофе старую тётушку Сову. Вот так (передразнивает Лису). А ещё есть пёс Степан. Носится по лесу и всё чего – то вынюхивает. А чего – и сам не знает. Вот так (изображает пса). А ещё есть волк Вольф. Он такой бестолковый, что с ним даже и поговорить – то не о чем…. А ещё есть кошка Маруся – такая воображуля . Изображает кошку : «Дайте мне, пожалуйста, одну 
ма-а-ленькую селёдочку, я на диете… А этот медведь уже такой старый, а всё командует: направо, налево, кругом (показывает), - смешно, правда? Один я в лесу самый хитрый, самый смелый, самый ловкий! Вы согласны? 
ПЕСНЯ ЗАЙЦА (та же)
(Заяц на цыпочках подходит к спящей Сове и громко стучит в дверь. Сова пугается, Заяц смеется).
ЗАЯЦ. Ну что там, бабушка Сова, спящая голова, будут хвосты?
СОВА. Ах, Смешное ухо, ты опять грубишь старшим? Ай – ай – ай!
ЗАЯЦ. (передразнивает) Ай – ай – ай! Подумаешь, тоже мне лесоуправительница…зверомучительница… Лучше буду отдыхать (идёт к домику).
(Появляется Кошка)
КОШКА (подходит к зайцу) Привет, Смешное Ухо, есть новости о хвостах?
ЗАЯЦ. Ну вот же, всё написано! Читать умеешь? (Кошка фыркает)
КОШКА. (читает: «Хвостов нет») – тётушка Сова, хвостов не предвидится?
СОВА. Нет, моя кисонька, не предвидится.
КОШКА. Тётушка Сова, вы мне, в случае чего, непременно самый лучший отложите, европейский или американский. Вы же знаете – я люблю красивые вещи. А хвост – сами понимаете – дело серьёзное.
СОВА. Хорошо, Маруся, не беспокойся, самый лучший хвост тебе приберегу.
КОШКА. Заранее благодарна. (Угощает Сову конфетой, уходит).
(Появляется пёс Степан)
ПЁС. Эй, привет, Косое ухо!
ЗАЯЦ. Я не Косое Ухо, я – Смешное ухо!
ПЁС. Какая разница! Слышно что – нибудь о хвостах?
ЗАЯЦ. Вот там всё написано! Тебя читать учили?
ПЁС. Меня – то учили!
ЗАЯЦ. Вот и читай, нечего к добрым зверям приставать.
ПЁС (лает на Зайца, читает надпись на листке) Хвостов нет.
ПЁС. Тётушка Сова, когда хвосты будут?
СОВА. Обещают подвезти, Степан, а когда не знаю.
ПЁС. Тётушка Сова, сил больше нет! Нельзя мне без хвоста! Я хозяина так люблю, так ему радуюсь – а мне и помахать нечем. Тётушка Сова, вы мне сразу позвоните, пожалуйста.
СОВА. Позвоню, позвоню, не расстраивайся.
ПЁС. А я побегу, поразнюхаю, может, что узнаю. (уходит)
ЗАЯЦ. Нюхай, нюхай, ничего не вынюхаешь!
(Появляется Волк на машине. Лиса возвращается и садится за свой столик)
ВОЛК. Привет, Драное Ухо!
ЗАЯЦ. Я не Драное Ухо, я - Смешное Ухо!
ВОЛК. Ну, что там слышно о хвостах?
ЗАЯЦ. Вот там всё написано, и про хвосты, и про усы…
ВОЛК. Какие усы?
ЗАЯЦ. Я же говорил – бестолковый! Уж и пошутить нельзя.. Шуток не понимаешь?
ВОЛК. (Дарит Лисе цветочек) Приветствую вас, краса Лисава (достаёт компакт – диск) – вот, новинка, только что вышел. Ну, чего нового? А, впрочем, и так всё понятно: хвостов нет, надежды нет, но я ещё загляну. Всем привет! (Уезжает)
ЗАЯЦ. Тоже мне, воображала…
(Появляется Медведь)
МЕДВЕДЬ. Заяц? Приветствую! Здравия желаю! Как поживаешь? Нормально? Настроение? Хорошее? Самочувствие? Отличное? Ну, бывай, Драное Ухо, отдыхай! (подходит к Сове). Отставной генерал Михаил Гаврилыч для выяснения положения прибыл!
СОВА. Да какое там положение, Мишенька, всё то же самое!
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ситуация ясна! Разрешите идти?
СОВА. Разрешаю, разрешаю, Мишенька.
МЕДВЕДЬ. (командует себе) – Направо! Налево! Кругом! Песню запевай!
ЗАЯЦ. Ой, не могу! Мамочки! То же мне, генерал!
СОВА. Лисава, включай телевизор, скоро лесные новости по кабельному.
(Лиса включает телевизор. На  «экране» появляется Сорока)
СОРОКА. Здравствуйте!  В эфире новости «Хроника дня». За последние часы в лесу не произошло никаких серьёзных изменений. Дятел Данила поранил клюв. Обезьянка Чита потеряла свою любимую сумочку, а белка Бэла не досчиталась одного бельчонка, но потом нашла. Погода на вечер: вечером будет тепло и сухо. Внимание, только что поступили свежие новости. На лесную базу пришла партия новых хвостов для зверей. Для получения хвостов просим всех зверей собраться на лесной поляне.
СОВА. Выключай, Лисава, поедем на базу получать новые хвосты (Уходят)
ЗАЯЦ. Кажется дождь собирается… Не хочется мокнуть, лучше здесь подожду.
(Заяц садится у домика. Появляется Кошка)
КОШКА. Ой, первая! (Встаёт в очередь у стола лесоуправительницы)
ЗАЯЦ. Эй, Маруся, будут там хвосты раздавать, захвати мне хвостик.
КОШКА. Ладно, коли не забуду – захвачу.
ЗАЯЦ. А вдруг забудет? Надо и Степана попросить.
(Появляется Степан)
ПЁС. Привет, Маруся, я за тобой!
ЗАЯЦ. Эй, Степан, будешь себе хвостик выбирать – выбери и мне какой – нибудь.
ПЁС. Принесу, если останется.
(Появляется Вольф)
ВОЛК. Ого! Вы уже здесь? Я за вами.
ЗАЯЦ. Вольф, будешь себе хвостик выбирать – выбери и мне какой – нибудь.
ВОЛК. Эх, не забыть бы…(Встаёт в очередь)
ЗАЯЦ. Хи-хи! И медведю тоже накажу. Кто-нибудь да не забудет. Пусть они там толкаются, а я лучше здесь подожду.
(Появляется Михаил)
ЗАЯЦ. Дядя Миша, будешь себе хвостик выбирать, принеси и мне какой – нибудь.
МЕДВЕДЬ. А? Что? Здравия желаю!
(Заяц уходит в домик. Медведь встаёт в очередь первым)
КОШКА. Дядя Миша, ты здесь не стоял.
ПЁС. Не стоял!
ВОЛК. Давай назад!
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ничего не слышу! Контузия!
КОШКА. Отходи назад, дядя Миша!
ПЁС. Ты последним пришёл!
ВОЛК. Вот и вставай в конец!
МЕДВЕДЬ. Кому конец?
(Кошка встаёт перед медведем, пёс за кошкой, отталкивает медведя, волк за собакой, отталкивает медведя назад)
КОШКА. Хвосты!!!
(Сова и Лиса вносят хвосты, показывают зверям. Звери прыгают от радости, хлопают в ладоши)
СОВА. Получайте хвосты, звери. Выбирайте, примеряйте!
(Звери примеряют хвосты, находят подходящий)
ПЕСНЯ – ТАНЕЦ ЗВЕРЕЙ.
Хвостик вправо, хвостик влево, просто загляденье!
Паучкам и мотылькам – всем на удивленье!
Как приятно им вертеть, как чудесно хвост иметь.
Самый подходящий, хвостик настоящий.
Хвостик вправо, хвостик влево – просто загляденье!
Паучкам и мотылькам – всем на удивленье!
КОШКА. Пойдём, Лисава, скорее по лесу побегаем, всем покажемся!
ЗАЯЦ. Эй, Лисава, Маруся, а мне хвост принесли?
ЛИСА. Да что ты, Косое Ухо, не до тебя было. Иди, может что и осталось! (Уходят)
ПЁС. Ну что, Вольф, бежим, я тебя с хозяином познакомлю.
ВОЛЬФ. Зачем бежать? Я на колёсах, садись!
ЗАЯЦ. Эй, ребята, а где мой хвост?
ВОЛЬФ. Кто успел, Драное Ухо, тот и съел! Будь здоров! (Уезжают)
ЗАЯЦ. Как же так, тётушка Сова? Все хвосты разобрали, а мне ничего не осталось?
СОВА. Эх, Смешное Ухо, я же говорила – не доведёт тебя до добра твоя беззаботность. И запомни: твои трудности – тебе решать, а будешь только надеяться на других – останешься ни с чем! Ну, да ладно, не переживай, вот остался здесь последний.
ЗАЯЦ. Тётушка Сова, так он – бурый, ая – серый. Мне никак нельзя с таким хвостом. Заметит меня любой охотник (плачет)
СОВА. А ты пойди, поменяйся с Михаилом.
(Михаил у зеркала примеряет серый хвостик)
ЗАЯЦ. Михаил Гаврилович, давай меняться. Я тебе – бурый, а ты мне – серый.
МИХАИЛ. Ладно, косой, давай меняться, хотя серый мне и больше нравится. Так уж и быть. А впредь будь умнее, уважай других зверей, тогда и они будут к тебе по другому относиться. Держи!
ЗАЯЦ. Вот спасибо! Есть теперь и у меня хвостик. А передразнивать других я больше никогда не буду. Вы мне верите, ребята?
(Все звери выходят на авансцену, прощаются со зрителями)

----------


## vnp

«УПРЯМЫЙ ОСЛИК»
Спектакль для 2 мл.гр.
Сказочница. В одном сказочном лесу жили звери, птицы и насекомые. Жили очень дружно и никогда не ссорились, во всём помогали друг другу. С первыми лучами солнышка вылетали на полянку божьи коровки и начинали свой танец.
                       «ТАНЕЦ БОЖЬИХ КОРОВОК»  (Суворова диск 3 трек 17)
Сказочница. А ещё в этом лесу жил ослик Иа. Был он очень упрямый. Станет, бывало, на тропинке и никого не пропускает.
(Под музыку выбегает ослик, бежит по кругу, останавливается на тропинке)
Ослик. Никому пройти  не дам, даже не подумаю!
(Под музыку выходят медведи, останавливаются около ослика)
Медведи. Ослик, дай, пожалуйста пройти!
Ослик. Никому пройти  не дам, даже не подумаю!
Медведи. Фу, какой ты упрямый, никто с тобой дружить не будет! (уходят и садятся недалеко от ослика)
(Под музыку выходят лисички, останавливаются около ослика)
Лисички. Ослик, дай, пожалуйста, пройти!
Ослик. Никому пройти  не дам, даже не подумаю!
Лисички. Фу, какой ты упрямый, никто с тобой дружить не будет! (уходят и садятся недалеко от ослика)
(Под музыку выбегают волки, останавливаются около ослика)
Волки. Ослик, дай, пожалуйста, пройти!
Ослик. Никому пройти  не дам, даже не подумаю!
Волки. Фу, какой ты упрямый, никто с тобой дружить не будет! (Волк достаёт телефон) Алло! Служба спасения! У нас беда! Ослик стоит на дороге и никого не пропускает! Прилетайте скорее!
(Слышится звук самолёта. Прилетает «Служба Спасения».)
Пилот. Что случилось? (Подходят звери, жалуются)
Звери. Ослик встал на дороге и никого не пропускает.
Пилот. Я знаю, что делать! Садитесь все в самолёт, мы пролетим над осликом и вы пойдёте по своим делам. (Звери садятся в самолёт)
Пилот.  Полетели! (Звери улетают за ширму)
Сказочница. Остался ослик один – одинёшенек, стало ему грустно и страшно.
Ослик. И – а! И- а! Как болит голова, никого рядом нет! И – а! И – а!
(Вылетают божьи коровки)
Божьи коровки. Ослик, не упрямься, иди и помирись с друзьями.
Ослик. А как это?
Божьи коровки. Попроси у них прощения. (Божьи коровки улетают, ослик скачет по дорожке, звери выходят ему навстречу, строятся в одну шеренгу.)
Звери. Наш ослик вернулся!
Ослик. Друзья, простите меня, пожалуйста!
Звери. Конечно, мы тебя прощаем!
Ослик. Теперь – то я знаю, что упрямиться нехорошо, лучше со всеми дружить!
ПЕСНЯ «ОСЛИК»
Едет, едет ослик: «Иа! Иа!»
С осликом большие мы друзья.
Головой качая, он друзей встречает: «Иа! Иа!»
Серенькие ушки у него.
Ослик не боится ничего.
Головой качая, он друзей встречает: «Иа! Иа!»

----------

Елена М (30.05.2021)

----------


## vnp

ЖАДИНА.
(2 мл., ср. гр.)

Действующие лица: Топтыжка, лисята, бельчата, волчата, ёжик, 
                                     Солнышко – дети. Сказочница – взрослый.

СКАЗОЧНИЦА. В одном сказочном лесу жили звери. Жили – не тужили, веселились и дружили.
ТАНЕЦ ЗВЕРЕЙ.
             Вот только медвежонок Топтыжка не любил делиться своими игрушками. Сядет он на травку за своим домом, разложит все свои игрушки и любуется. 
                Зверята это увидят, подходят к медведю и начинают с ним разговоры вести.
ЛИСЯТА. (осторожно) Здравствуй, друг Топтыжка! Какие у тебя красивые карандаши! Дай порисовать!
ТОПТЫЖКА. (поспешно) Нет, нет! Вы их сломаете!
ЛИСЯТА (с досадой) Фу, жадина! (уходят)
СКАЗОЧНИЦА. А тут и волчата объявились, рассматривают вещи медвежонка.
ВОЛЧАТА. (очень вежливо) Здравствуй, друг Топтыжка! Какая у тебя книжка красивая! Дай почитать!
ТОПТЫЖКА. Нет, нет! Вы её порвёте!
ВОЛЧАТА. Фу, жадина! (уходят)
СКАЗОЧНИЦА. Мимо скачут бельчата, увидели Топтыжкины игрушки, остановились .
БЕЛЬЧАТА. Здравствуй, друг Топтыжка! Какие у тебя красивые куколки!  Дай поиграть!
ТОПТЫЖКА. Нет, нет! Вы их испачкаете!
БЕЛЬЧАТА. Фу, жадина! (уходят).
СКАЗОЧНИЦА. Сидит Топтыжка, любуется на свои игрушки и радуется, что никому ничего не дал. Ой, опять кто-то идёт. Это ёж. А ему что надо?
ЁЖИК. Здравствуй, друг Топтыжка! Какой у тебя красивый мячик!  Дай поиграть!
ТОПТЫЖКА. Нет, нет! Ты его потеряешь!
ЁЖИК. Фу, жадина! (уходят).
ТОПТЫЖКА. Наконец – то все ушли! Надо игрушки домой унести. (собирает игрушки, уносит к дому)
СКАЗОЧНИЦА. Довольный собой Топтыжка улёгся на травку перед домом и стал наблюдать за облаками.
ТОПТЫЖКА. (считает облака) Один, два, три… Какие красивые. Вот бы мне такие облака! Все – все!
(Из –за ширмы появляется солнышко)
СОЛНЦЕ. Топтыжка! Так нельзя! Из – за своей жадности ты потеряешь всех друзей. Послушай меня, малыш! (Солнышко прячется за тучу)
СКАЗОЧНИЦА. А между тем, в лесу что-то происходило. Это зверята собрались навестить Топтыжку. Слышите шум и гам? Это они приближаются!
ЗВЕРИ. (выбегают на полянку. Они держат большой пирог. Вручают его Топтыжке). Это тебе.
ТОПТЫЖКА. (удивлённо) Это мне? За что?
ЗВЕРИ. Мы Топтыжку уважаем, доброго всего желаем.
              Жадность ты свою отбрось, либо дружба пойдёт вкось.
ТОПТЫЖКА. Я всё понял. Жадничать не буду. Мы все друзья и соседи.
СКАЗОЧНИЦА. Топтыжка оправдал доверие своих товарищей: больше никогда не жадничал. А пирог прямо на поляне они дружно съели. И я там была, вкусный пирог попробовала, в центр хоровода становилась, пела, танцевала, жадность за лес провожала.
ПЕСНЯ О ДРУЖБЕ.
ТОПТЫЖКА. Вот так – то! Никогда не жадничайте!

----------


## katysha1515

> девочки  милые!  одна  надежда  на  вас,  у  вас  нет  случайно  спектакля "  Как  Маша  поссорилась  с  подушкой"  очень  нужно!!!!!!  помогите  или  подскажите  где  искать.....


Как Маша поссорилась с подушкой

Уложила мама свою дочку Машу спать. Погасила свет и ушла к соседке.
Лежала Маша, лежала - никак сон не приходит. То ей жарко, то ей жестко, то подушка высоко, то подушка низко. Рассердилась Маша - и ну кулаком подушку месить:
- У, противная, жирная, душная!
А потом давай ногами дрыгать. Одеяло на пол сбросила и говорит:
- И ты убирайся, тяжелое, кусачее!
Простыню стянула:
- Без тебя лучше, а то все на пол съезжаешь.
Слезла Маша с кровати, ногой топнула.
- Надоела мне эта кровать! Спи да спи! Скучно!
Сунула она ноги в тапки, и, как была в длинной ночной рубашке, потихоньку вышла из комнаты.
Смотрит, дверь на крючок не заперта - сквозь узенькую щелку лунный лучик на пол ложится. Постояла Маша, послушала... Тихо. Только в саду соловей поет, а ему отзывается с пруда лягушка. Маша поежилась и осторожно спустилась по ступенькам в сад.
- Ах, как весело не спать! Ах, как весело не спать! - запрыгала она на одной ножке.
Побежала Маша по дорожке, а из будки на нее собачка Тявка:
-Р-р-р-гав! Кто идет?
- Это я, Маша.
- Что ж ты не спишь? Поздно ведь.
- Да у меня кровать плохая, неудобная... Я на нее обиделась. Вот и спать не иду.
- Ну и правильно, - говорит Тявка.- Лучше всего спать в конуре. Ляжешь на подстилочку, свернешься колечком, морду под хвост, - и такие тебе сны снятся! Ну-ка, полезай! Пока я дом стерегу, ты поспи.
- Ой, как интересно ! - обрадовалась Маша.
Опустилась на коленки и влезла в конуру. Попробовала свернуться колечком, как Тявка делает, - не получается. Жестко, тесно. Поворочалась Маша, поворочалась - неудобно колечком лежать. Тявка морду в будку сунула, а у нее в зубах старая кость.
- На вот тебе косточку, - говорит, - с ней слаще спится.
- Спасибо, Тявка. - сказала Маша и выползла из конуры. - Хороший у тебя домик, но только спать мне в нем не хочется.
-Экая ты привередливая!- обиделась Тявка. - Никак тебе не угодишь.
Влезла она в конуру. В Маша побежала в курятник - посмотреть, снесла курочка Ряба ей пестренькое яичко или нет. Пробралась она через мокрые мальвы к сараю. Отодвинула щеколду и открыла дверь. Глядит, сидят куры на жердочке, нахохлились - спят. Только петушок не спит. Чуть Маша в щель голову просунула, как Петька встряхнулся, головой завертел :
- Кто-кто-кто? - спрашивает?
- Тише, тише, Петька, это я, Маша.
- Тебе чего? - строго говорит Петька.
- А я, Петь, пришла узнать, снесла курочка Ряба мне пестрое яичко или еще нет?
-Ишь ты какая ско-ко-корая!- рассердился петух. Каждый день только белые яички несутся. А пестренькие редко получаются. Иди - ка ты лучше спать.
- Да я не могу.
- Почему?
- Я на свою кровать обиделась. Неудобная она. Никак не уснешь на ней.
- Да-а. То ли дело на жердочке! - согласился петух. - Потеснее друг к дружке прижмешься, перья распустишь, глаза закроешь - и спишь себе до утра. Полезай к нам!
Кое -как влезла Маша на жердочку, ножки поджала, голову в плечи втянула - сидит. С одного бока ее курочка греет, с другого - петушок. И вправду хорошо - тепло. Задремала Маша да с жердочки и свалилась. Хорошо, что на полу в курятнике была солома постелена, не очень Маша ушиблась.
- Эх, ты, -засмеялись куры ,- крепче держаться надо!
Выскочила Маша из курятника - да бегом. Села она на крыльце. На луну смотрит , а спать не идет. Вдруг мимо нее какая-то птица пролетела, а потом - хлоп! - и ей на колени села. Смотрит Маша, а это какая-то чудная птица. На мышку похожа, только у нее нет хвоста, а зато есть мягкие черные крылья.
- Здравствуйте, - говорит Маша. - А вы кто?
- Я Летучая Мышь. Я днем сплю у вас на чердаке, а ночью летаю. А почему ты не спишь?
- У меня кровать неудобная. Лежишь-лежишь - никак не можешь уснуть.
- Да. Я тебе очень сочувствую, -вздохнула Мышь. - Лежа спать плохо, да еще на кровати. Хочешь, я тебе помогу?
- Хочу !- обрадовалась Маша.
- Тогда следуй за мной на чердак.
Мышь плавно взмахнула крыльями и полетела в слуховое окно. А Маша полезла на чердак по шершавой деревянной лестнице. На чердаке в темном углу качалась паутина, из окна тянуло холодом.
-Вот моя спальня, - сказала Летучая Мышь и подняла мордочку вверх.- Признаюсь, я ужасная соня, так люблю поспать!
-А где же ваша кроватка? - спросила Маша.
- В том -то и дело, -засмеялась Летучая Мышь, -что я обхожусь без всякой кроватки. Ах, какие чудесные сны снятся мне! Стоит только взобраться под самый потолок, уцепиться лапками вон за тот гвоздик и повиснуть там вниз головой. Все снится вверх ногами. Ну что же ты стоишь? Полезай ко мне наверх, я уступаю тебе свой любимый гвоздик!
Маша вспомнила, как она свалилась в курятнике с жердочки, и потерла ушибленную коленку.
"Как я буду там спать? - подумала она. -Вниз головой? Я же свалюсь! И как-то здесь неуютно..."
В слуховое окно в последний раз заглянула луна и спряталась за тучу. Стало совсем темно.
Маша поежилась.
-Ну, где же ты ? - позвала ее Летучая Мышь сонным голосом. - Я уже засыпаю!
Маша ничего не ответила и стала потихоньку спускаться по шаткой лестнице вниз. Через щель в заборе она вылезла из сада и спустилась к пруду. Лягушки от страха квакать перестали и - бултых, бултых - в воду. Старая Цапля от испуга взмахнула крыльями.
- Кого это там принесло? - проворчала Цапля и покрутила длинным носом, но потом увидела девочку и успокоилась. - Чего бродишь, моих лягушек пугаешь?
- Мне спать не хочется.
- Хе-хе-хе! - простуженно закашлялась Цапля.- Я-то думала, что мне одной , старухе, не спится - ревматизм от сырости. А у тебя какая печаль?
- Да никакая, - замялась Маша, - просто скучно каждый вечер спать ложиться.
- Верно, скучно, по себе знаю... Так ты это... полезай-ка сюда ко мне в камыши, будем дружить. Я тебя малосольным лягушоночком угощу, а потом рядышком в тине на одной ноге стоять будем. Я тебя крылышком прикрою.
А у Маши подол рубашки в росе намок, ноги озябли.
- Я лягушек боюсь, - захныкала она, - и вода мокрая!.. Не буду спать в твоем доме!
- У, ты, рева!- рассердилась Цапля. - Уходи-ка ты, и поскорей! Мне сырости и без тебя хватает.
Отвернулась Маша.
" До чего же мокро и холодно спать в лягушачьем пруду. - думает она. - Сейчас бы в постельку, под теплое одеяло... И никакое оно не кусачее. А очень даже хорошее. И подушка мягкая".
Идет Маша домой.
Пробралась на цыпочках в свою спальню. Подняла с пола одеяло и простынку, потом положила на место подушку и залезла в свою мягкую постельку.
Зевнула и сказала:
- А все-таки ни у кого на свете нет постельки лучше , чем у меня!

----------


## максимкас

Вот такие маленькие стихи-диалоги я использую для театра перчаток в младшей группе.

1. 
Где ты, серый зайка, был,
 Где морковку раздобыл?
- За рекой на рынке
   У богатой свинки.

2. 
Мишка, мишка, что с тобой?
Почему ты спишь зимой?
-Потому что снег и лёд
 Не малина и не мёд.

3.
Откуда ты идёшь,лягушка-квакушка?
-С базара домой дорогая подружка.
А что ты купила?
-Всего понемножку.
Ква-соль и ква-картошку

4.
Очень Ёж ты хорош!
Жаль, что в руки не возьмёшь.
-Не возьмёшь, ну и что ж!
  Без иголок я не ёж.

6.
Что ты , кошка, сторожишь?
-Сторожу у норки мышь!
  Выйдет мышка невзначай
  Приглашу её на чай.

7.
Зайку спрашивает Ёж:
Что, Заинька, ревёшь?
-Очень я перепугался
  С диким зверем повстречался.
  Он зелёный, пучеглазый
  Не видал таких ни разу.

8.
Идёт, идёт петушок
Набок гребешок,
Красная бородка,
Костяная головка.
- Сам я рано встаю
  И другим спать не даю,
  На заборах я сижу
  Громче всех кричу: Ку-ка-ре-ку!

9.
Эй, привет, соседка мышь,
Может в гости пригласишь?
-Извини, голубчик кот,
  Очень узкий в нору ход.

10.
Щенок.
Не беда, что не летаю,
Но зато я звонко лаю,
И держу свой хвост трубой
И доволен сам собой.

----------

lipa29 (20.09.2017)

----------


## galinka3005

Спектакль И. Бодраченко "Заюшкина избушка" Ставили на 8 марта. Расск.
Приближались холода,
Разбежались звери.
Убежали кто куда,
Спрятались под ели.

Вот и зайчик наш дрожит,
Лапки леденеют.
Шубка серая его 
Скоро побелеет.
Только он не унывает,
Зайчик песню напевает.

Сцена 1

(На поляну выбегает зайчик, зябнет от холода.)
Расск.
	Вот и зайчик наш дрожит,
	Лапки леденеют,
	Шубка серая его скоро побелеет,
	Только он не унывает,
	Зайчик песню напевает.
(Зайчик скачет по полянке и напевает песенку.)
(Зайчик начинает строить на полянке свой дом. )
(Выбегают зайчата)

1й зайчонок
	Зайка ловкий и умелый,
	Лихо взялся он за дело.

2й зайчонок
	Без гвоздей, без топора,
	Быстро строится изба.

3й зайчонок
	Вот окно, а вот крылечко,
	Над трубою дым колечком.

Зайчик
	Как прекрасен домик мой!
	Не простой он - лубяной.
	Мерзнуть я теперь не буду,
	Домик мой, ты просто чудо!

Расск.
	То-то будет здесь веселье,
	Ведь у зайки…
Зайчата
	Новоселье!
(Зайчата вместе с Зайчиком танцуют веселый танец )

Зайчонок
	Что за славная избушка,
	Здесь не мерзнут лапки, ушки!
	Будет зайчик круглый год 
	Жить без горя и забот.
(зайчата машут зайчику и убегают в лес.)

Сцена 2
Расск.
	Пусть живет в своей избушке 
	Серый заинька косой,
	А теперь пора настала
 	Познакомиться с лисой.
	Много дней прошло иль мало,
	Вот уж холода настали,
	Реки все сковало льдом,
	Стало все бело кругом.
(На поляну выбегают девочки- Снежинки, исполняют композицию с колокольчиками. Убегают. )

Расск.
	На заснеженной дорожке
	Вижу Лисоньки следы,
	И совсем в другой домишко
	Приведут меня они.
	Не домишко,а дворец!
	Весь искрится жарко,
	Льдинки светятся, горят
	На морозе ярко.
(На полянке появляется Лиса, важно прохаживается, любуется своим домиком.)
	Ну а вот сама Лисица,
	Выступает как царица!
(Лиса поет свою песенку)
Лиса
	Пусть узнают все на свете,
	Дом хрустальный- Лизаветин!
(Гордо посмотрев на зрителей, махнув хвостом, Лиса уходит.)

Сцена 3

Расск.
	Стало солнышко опять
	Нашу землю пригревать,
	Лес проснулся ото сна-
	Это к нам пришла весна!
	Солнцу рады все зверюшки,
	Веселятся на опушке.

(Танец бабочек. Под музыку появляются звери, поют весеннюю песенку. После песни уходят)

Сцена 4

(Из дома выбегает встревоженная Лиса)
Лиса
	Тает, тает…Вот беда!
	Всюду талая вода!
	Здесь кругом большие лужи…
	Дом такой мне уж не нужен!
(Растерянно)
	Что же делать? Как же быть?
	Где теперь я буду жить?
(Обрадованно)
	Знаю кто поможет мне,
	Хитрой лисоньке- лисе!
(Подбегает к дому зайца)

Расск.
	Лиса недолго горевала,
	К дому зайца побежала.
Лиса(жалобно)
	Зайка, дверь открой скорей
	Лисе, соседушке своей.
	Я вот-вот схвачу простуду…
(кашляет)
	Не откроешь- будет худо! (грозит)

Зайчик (из домика)
	Я бы рад открыть, сестрица,
	Да с тобой нельзя водиться. 
	Ты ведь хитрая плутовка,
	Проведешь меня ты ловко.
Лиса(еще жалобнее)
	Ах, голубчик, помоги!
	У меня в глазах круги!
	На ногах стою едва,
	Ни жива и не мертва.
(Лиса прислушивается, но Зайчик сидит в домике и молчит. Лиса ложится на спину, складывает лапки на груди)

Лиса
	Помираю, так и знай…
	Братец Заяц, открывай!
Зайч. (выглядывает из окошка)
	Что ты, Лисонька-сестрица,
	Заходи в мою светлицу!
Расск.
	И открыл зайчонок дверь,
	А лиса, коварный зверь,
	Как зашла в избушку,
 	Зайца хвать за ушки!
(Из домика появляется Лиса и держит Зайца за уши)

Лиса(грубо)
	Шел бы ты ,косой, отсюда!
	А иначе будет худо!
	Тесно в домике вдвоем,
	Вон, живи под тем кустом.
(Толкает Зайца в сторону, с победным видом скрывается в домике)

 (Заяц плача уходит)
Расск.
	Плачет зайка, слезы льет,
	Грустно по лесу идет.
	А Лиса в его избушке
	На печи поет частушки.
(из дома с подушкой в руках выходит лиса, усаживается, поет частушки.)

	1.Как без всякого труда
          Дом достался хоть куда.
	Эх, так и вот так,
	И вот эдак и вот так.

	2.На печи теперь лежу,
          Да в окошечко гляжу.
	Эх, так и вот так,
	И вот эдак и вот так.
(Забрав подушку, Лиса уходит)

Сцена 5
(Зайчик сидит под березкой и плачет)

Расск   
Вот сидит он у березки
	И роняет тихо слезки.	
         А в ту пору две собаки,
         Две большие забияки,
         Через тот лесок бежали,
         Плач зайчишкин услыхали.
(появляются две собаки)
1я Соб.
	Кто здесь плачет под березкой,
	Кто роняет тихо слезки?
2я Соб.
	Ба-а, да это же косой!
	Что случилось, брат, с тобой?
Зайчик
	Я хожу теперь голодный,
 	Потому что я бездомный!(Плачет)
1я Соб.
	Ну-ка, Заинька, дружок,
	Съешь скорее пирожок!
2я Соб.
	Да показывай дорогу
	Прямо к своему порогу.
	На Лису найдем управу!
Зайчик(Обрадованно)
	Дом мой прямо и направо.
(Все подходят к домику )
Собаки (вместе)	Эй, Лиса! Покинь избушку!
Лиса
	Это что там за зверюшки?
	Сон мой нарушают..
	Спать Лисе мешают?
	Щас как встану с печки,
	Утоплю вас в речке!
1я Соб.
	Что-то лапы так трясутся,
	Поскорей бы в лес вернуться!
2я Соб.
	Не суди, косой, нас строго,
	С братом мы уносим ноги!(убегают)
Расск.
	Тут Собаки хвост поджали
	Да рысцою побежали
	В лес, подальше от избы,
	Чтобы не было беды!
Зайч.
	Что ж, спасибо и на том,
	Видно, жить мне под кустом.

Сцена 6
(На поляну выходит медведь, видит Зайца)
Медв.
	Эхе-хе, да здесь Косой…
	Что случилось, брат, с тобой?
	Аль обидел кто тебя?
Заяц
	Лиса…выгнала меня!
	Я хожу теперь голодный,
	Потому что я  бездомный!
(Зайка плачет)
Медв.
	Хватит слезы лить, дружок,
	Съешь-ка лучше корешок
	Да показывай дорогу 
	Прямо к своему порогу.
(Зайчик и медведь подходят к домику)
Медв.
	Эй, Лиса, с печи слезай!
	Зайцу домик отдавай!
Лиса
	Кто шумит здесь под окошком?
	Уносите лучше ножки!
	А не то я закричу,
	И ногами затопчу
	И когтями-лапами
	Морду исцарапаю!
Медв.
	Больно злющая Лисица,
	С нею лучше не водиться!
	В лес, однако, побегу,
	Шкуру я поберегу…
(Торопливо убегает)	
Расск.
	И Медведь скорей убрался,
	Злой Лисицы испугался.
	Ну а Зайка вновь не весел,
	Ушки серые повесил.
(Плачет под березкой)

Сцена 7
(На полянку выходит Петушок. Поет свою песенку.)
Пет.
	Это кто здесь на пенечке
	Тихо плачет в одиночку?
	Ты ли, Заинька косой?
	Что случилось, брат, с тобой?
Зайч.
	Я хожу теперь голодный,
          Потому что я бездомный!
Пет.
	Я могу тебе помочь-
	Прогоню Лисицу прочь!
(подходят к домику)
	Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку!
	Уходи, лиса, за реку!
	Уноси скорее ноги
	Ты от этого порога!
Лиса (выглянув в окошко)
	Ха-ха-ха, ха-ха-ха!
	Испугалась петуха!
	Сам от этого порога
	Уноси скорее ноги!
Пет. (снимая косу с плеча)
	Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
	Уходи, лиса, за реку!
	Как возьму свою косу,
	Потеряешь ты красу!
Лиса
	Ха-ха-ха, ха-ха-ха!
	Испугалась Петуха!
	Сам с косою убирайся,
	На глаза не попадайся!
Пет. (зайчику)
	Что же делать? Не выходит.
Зайчик (зрителям)
	Кто ж теперь лису прогонит?
Пет.
	Погоди-ка, друг зайчишка,
	Появилась тут мыслишка…
	Силой нам лису не взять-
	Шутку надо с ней сыграть!
(лисе)
	Эй, Лиса, вставай-ка с печки!
	Там охотники за речкой!
Лиса
	Уходи Петух, ты прочь!
Пет.
	Я хочу тебе помочь.
	Вон уж по мосту идут,
	Твою шкуру обдерут!
Лиса (выходит из домика)
	Ну-ка где тут? Кто такие?
Пет.
	Ружья-то у них большие!
	Тосно будут в цель стрелять.
Лиса (вглядываясь вдаль)
	Что-то их и не видать…
(снова уходит в домик)
Пет.
	Ну, ребята, выручайте,
	Как из ружей вы стреляйте.
	Повторяйте все за мной:
	Пиф- паф! Ой-ой-ой!
	Уходи, лиса, долой!!
(дети и зрители хором повторяют слова. Из домика выбегает Лиса)
Лиса (мечется по поляне)
	Ой, спасите, помогите,
	Мою шкурку не губите!
	Я пожить еще хочу…
	Я бегу, лечу, скачу…
(Убегает)

Реб.
	Зайку в беду больше мы не дадим!
	С Зайкой дружить мы все очень хотим!

----------

skrat.10 (09.03.2018)

----------


## Olga123

Загляните сюда-очень много интересного:http://www.olesya-emelyanova.ru/inde...y-teremok.html

----------

murra V (25.10.2016), Ольга2011 (21.08.2017), Чайка Ирина (31.08.2016)

----------


## Татьяна муза

Проводила инсценировку сказки " Гуси-лебеди " Роли исполняли воспитатели, родители, дети-школьники(9 класс), дети старшей группы.
Сценарий брала на форуме,за что всем огромное спасибо!!!!! Музыкальную нарезку делала сама(заставки, выходы и уходы героев).

   « Гуси-лебеди»
     По мотивам русской народной сказки

Действующие лица


Сказочница
Ульянка
Иванка
Отец
Мать
Баба Яга
Гуси-лебеди
Девочки-подружки
Печка
Речка
Яблонька
Ежик
Цветы (девочки)
Бабочки


СКАЗОЧНИЦА

В некотором царстве,
В некотором государстве,
Жили - были мать с отцом
В светлом домике с крыльцом.
Двое деток с ними жили,
Их родители любили:
Доченька Ульянка,
Да сынок Иванка.
Уж любила Уля братца,
Утром станет умываться –
Сказку добрую ведет,
Или песенку поет.
Как за стол усадит-
По головке гладит.
Кормит кашей с молоком
Да с румяным крендельком.

\ ЗАХОДЯТ ОТЕЦ С МАТЕРЬЮ/

ОТЕЦ

Мы на ярмарку пойдем
К вечеру нас ждите.
Остаетесь вы вдвоем,
Сильно не шалите!

МАТЬ ( УЛЕ )

За Ваняткой присмотри,
Ты уже большая.

ОТЕЦ
За ворота не ходи.
Слышишь, запрещаю!

МАТЬ

У купцов из дальних стран
Купим вам обновы.
Уле – шелк на сарафан,
Ване – пояс новый!


ОТЕЦ

Умницею, дочка, будь,
Береги Ванюшу.
Отправляемся мы в путь.

МАТЬ

Ваня, Улю слушай!

\ МАТЬ С ОТЦОМ УХОДЯТ \

УЛЯ (ЗЕВАЯ)

Ох, и скучно у ворот
Мне сидеть без дела.
Как к подружкам в хоровод
Я пойти хотела!

/ ВЫХОДЯТ ПОДРУЖКИ ХОРОВОДОМ/

ПОДРУЖКА

К нам, Ульяна, выходи.
На подружек погляди.
Заведем мы хоровод.
Кто быстрее в круг войдет?

УЛЯ

За рекою круглый год
                                           Подружки водят хоровод.
                                               А как песню запоют,
Ноги сами в пляс идут!

\ ХОРОВОД УЛИ И ПОДРУЖЕК\

\ ДЕВОЧКИ ХОРОВОДОМ УХОДЯТ ЗА ЗАНАВЕС ВМЕСТЕ  С УЛЕЙ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

А  беда уж на пути,
От беды-то не уйти!
Гуси-лебеди летят,
Ваню унести хотят!!!
\ ВЫХОД ГУСЕЙ-ЛЕБЕДЕЙ \

1 ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Вы за мною все летите
И по сторонам смотрите,
Чтоб для бабушки Яги
Мы добычу принесли!

2 ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Га-га-га, га-га-га,
Ладный мальчик у крыльца.
Мы мальчишку украдем
И хозяйке принесем.

3 ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Здравствуй, Ванечка-дружок!
Хочешь прокатиться?
Выходи к нам на лужок,
Будем веселиться!

\ ТАНЕЦ ГУСЕЙ-ЛЕБЕДЕЙ \

4 ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Эй, чего ты там сидишь?
Выходи скорее!
Ну иди же к нам, малыш,
Вместе веселее!!!

5 ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Два веселых гуся
Ваню не укусят!
Один – белый, другой – серый
Отнесут к бабусе!

\ ГУСИ С ВАНЕЙ ВЫБЕГАЮТ ИЗ ЗАЛА \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Только все их и видали,
Гуси в небо – и пропали!!!
\ ИЗ-ЗА ЗАНАВЕСА ВЫХОДИТ УЛЯ С ПОДРУЖКАМИ
В ХОРОВОДЕ \

УЛЯ

Надо мне домой спешить,
Чтоб не заругали.
А иначе станут шить
Сарафан едва ли.( ПОДХОДИТ К ДОМУ)
Братец, милый, отзовись,
Не пугай сестрицу.
Вправду нет его, кажись.
Что могло случиться?

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Уля Ванечку зовет,
Уля в дом скорей идет.

ПОДРУЖКА

Гуси в небе пролетали,
Может, гуси Ваню взяли?

УЛЯ

Братца надо мне найти!!!
Буду спрашивать в пути!

\ ПОДРУЖКИ УХОДЯТ\


СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Уля бросилась на луг.
Нет гусей нигде вокруг.
Печку видит на дороге.
Просит Уля о подмоге.

\ ПЕСНЯ ПЕЧКИ \

1 Печка русская на лугу стоит,
Угощает всех пирожком своим.
П-в  Пирожки с начинкою любой,
Скушай, путник, пирожочек свежий  мой.
2 Тесто пышное, румяное.
Дрожжевое тесто пряное
П-в Пирожки с начинкою любой,
Скушай, путник, пирожочек свежий мой.


УЛЯ

Целый день я шла сюда –
Сосны все да ели.
Печка, ты скажи, куда
Гуси полетели?

ПЕЧКА

Здравствуй, милая девчушка!
Скушай-ка мою ватрушку!
Расскажу я все как есть,
Но ватрушку надо съесть!

УЛЯ

Что ты, что ты, я спешу!

ПЕЧКА

Ну, тогда я не скажу!

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Дальше Уля побежала
И искать Ванюшу стала.
Течет молочная река
Кисельные берега

\ ТАНЕЦ РЕЧКИ \

УЛЯ

Уважаемая речка,
Ты скажи хотя б словечко.
Мимо гуси пролетали?
Может что-то гоготали?


РЕЧКА

Мой тенистый бережок
Обдувает ветерок,
Речка навевает сон
Сладок и прекрасен он.

Про гусей тебе скажу,
Чем могу, тем помогу!
Только выпей киселька
Да попробуй молочка!

УЛЯ

Что ты, речка, я спешу,
Может, после посижу.

РЕЧКА

За такое воспитанье
Получай же наказанье.
Не скажу, как ни проси,
Лучше сразу уходи!

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Речку Уля перешла,
К лесу зелену пошла.
Вот и яблонька лесная,
Ветки до земли склоняет

\ ПЕСНЯ ЯБЛОНЬКИ \

1 На лесной тропинке узенькой
Стоит яблонька малюсенька,
Яблоньки на ветках аленьки,
Только по размеру маленьки.

                                       2 Я вам веточки вниз опущу,
Лесным яблочком вас угощу,
                                          Путь-дорога ваша нелегка,
Вы отведайте-ка яблочка!



УЛЯ

Здравствуй, дерево лесное!

ЯБЛОНЬКА

Здравствуй, Уля, что с тобою?

УЛЯ

Целый день гусей ищу,
Братца я спасти хочу.
Гуси мимо пролетали?
Может что-то гоготали?

ЯБЛОНЬКА

Успокойся, отдохни,
Подо мною посиди!
Расскажу я все как есть,
Яблочко лишь надо съесть.
Скушай яблочко, мой свет,
Благодарствуй за обед!

УЛЯ

Нет, лесные я не ем,
Кислый вкус известен всем..

ЯБЛОНЬКА

Что ж, ты яблочка не хочешь?
Так ищи сама как хочешь!!!
Я же просто промолчу
И общаться не хочу!

УЛЯ

Ладно, некогда с тобой
Мне сейчас возиться
Солнце в небе высоко,
Надо торопиться! (отходит)

Здесь совсем нет никого! (озирается, видит ежика)
Ежик, где Ванюша?
Но учти, что ничего
Я не буду кушать!

ЕЖИК

Прямо, Уленька, иди
Вон по той дорожке
Скоро встретишь на пути
Дом на курьих ножках.


\ СМЕНА ДЕКОРАЦИЙ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Вот торопится Ульяна
Перейти быстрей поляну.
Глядь, пред нею дом стоит,
Бабка Ежка в нем сидит

\ У ДОМА БАБЫ ЯГИ \

БАБА ЯГА

Скушай, Ванечка-сынок
Пряничков печатных.
Нагуляй себе жирок,
Будешь – ужин знатный!

УЛЯ ( В СТОРОНУ )

Что удумала Яга,
Съесть братишку хочет!

БАБА ЯГА (ИЗБУШКЕ)

Эй, куриная нога,
Жди хозяйку к ночи!

( БАБА ЯГА УЛЕТАЕТ )

СКАЗОЧНИЦА
Под окном Иван играет
Всех он дудкой забавляет.
Только дудка запоет,
Стая крыльями забьет.
Все шипят они гогочат,
В танце лапками топочат

\ ВТОРОЙ ТАНЕЦ ГУСЕЙ \

УЛЯ (ШЕПЧЕТ)

Ты, Иванушка, играй,
Да ко мне иди давай.
Чтобы гуси не видали,
Нас с тобою не поймали.

ВАНЯ

Дудку положу на пень
Пусть играет целый день.
Надо,Уля, нам  бежать,
Надо,Уля, поспешать!

\ УЛЯ С ВАНЕЙ УБЕГАЮТ ЗА ЗАНАВЕС \

\ БАБА ЯГА ПРИЛЕТАЕТ \

БАБА ЯГА 

Гуси-гуси!

ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ

Га-га-га!

БАБА ЯГА

Веселитесь?

ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ

Да-да-да!

БАБА ЯГА

А где же ваша нянька?
А где же мальчик Ванька?

ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ

Ох, беда, беда, беда!
Ох, глядели мы куда?
БАБА ЯГА

Вы в погоню снаряжайтесь
Да за Ваней отправляйтесь!

\ ГУСИ УЛЕТАЮТ /

\ПРОБЕГ ВАНИ И УЛИ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

А  сестра и брат не знают,
Что их гуси догоняют.
Видят – яблонька их ждет,
Клонит веточки, зовет.

УЛЯ

Яблонька, укрой скорей,
Ты спаси нас от гусей!
Гуси-лебеди летят
Ванечку отнять хотят!!!

ЯБЛОНЬКА

Вы отведайте плода,
Помогу я вам тогда.

\УЛЯ И ВАНЯ БЕРУТ ЯБЛОЧКИ, ЯБЛОНЬКА ИХ УКРЫВАЕТ \

Осторожнее, нагнитесь,
Да под веточки садитесь.

ГУСИ

Га-га-га, ги-ги-ги!
Яблонька, нам помоги!
Ваню здесь ты не видала?



ЯБЛОНЬКА

Если б видела – сказала.

\ГУСИ УЛЕТАЮТ ЗА ЗАНАВЕС, УЛЯ С ВАНЕЙ ВЫЛЕЗАЮТ ИЗ-ПОД ЯБЛОНЬКИ И КЛАНЯЮТСЯ ЕЙ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Яблоньке ребятки поклонились,
Дальше в путь-дороженьку пустились.
Пробежали лес, лужок,
Вот и речки бережок.
Только все вдруг зашумело, 
Стая птичья налетела.

УЛЯ

Речка-матушка, прости,
Что я нагрубила!
От погони защити!

РЕЧКА

Я давно простила.
Спрячу вас, а ты кисель
С молочком покушай!

\УЛЯ ЕСТ КИСЕЛЬ. ИЗ-ЗА ДЕРЕВЬЕВ ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ \

ПЕРВЫЙ ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Вот они! Хватай их всех
И тащи на сушу!

\УЛЯ С ВАНЕЙ ПРЯЧУТСЯ ЗА РЕЧКОЙ. ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ ПОДЛЕТАЮТ И НАЧИНАЮТ ОГЛЯДЫВАТЬСЯ \

ВТОРОЙ ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Только что же были здесь
И куда девались?



ТРЕТИЙ ГУСЬ-ЛЕБЕДЬ

Видно, побежали в лес,
Значит испугались!

\ ГУСИ УЛЕТАЮТ. ПРОБЕГ ВАНИ И УЛИ \



СКАЗОЧНИЦА ( под музыку пробега)

Дети речке поклонились,
В путь-дороженьку пустились,
Печка на пути стоит,
Из трубы дымок валит.

УЛЯ (ПЕЧКЕ)

Гуси-лебеди летят,
Ваню отобрать хотят.
Печка, печка, помоги,
От беды убереги!!!

ПЕЧКА

Пирожок мой откусите, 
В печку быстренько садитесь.

ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ

Нет нигде, нет нигде!
Нет не тут, не там, не здесь!
Домой дороженька долга
Га-га-га, га-га-га!

\УЛЕТАЮТ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Крылья стаи зашумели,
Гуси к дому полетели.
Дети вылезли из печки,
Сказав ей доброе словечко.


УЛЯ

От беды ты нас спасла, для мамы с папой сберегла.

\ УЛЯ С ВАНЕЙ БЕГУТ К ДОМУ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Вот и дом уж недалече
Здесь родной и лес, и луг.
Птички разные щебечут.
Все ликует, все их ждут!
Рада травка луговая
И цветочки и листва!
Всюду бабочки порхают
Вот какая красота!

\ ТАНЕЦ ЦВЕТОВ И БАБОЧЕК \

\ УЛЯ И ВАНЯ ЗАХОДЯТ В ДОМ \

СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Уля Ванечку умыла, 
Вкусной кашей накормила
И на лавку посадила.

\ ЗАХОДЯТ МАТЬ И ОТЕЦ \

МАТЬ

Все у вас благополучно?
Может, дома было скучно?

ОТЕЦ

Привезли мы вам коврижки,
Да с картинками две книжки.
Читайте, смотрите, 
Да  только не рвите !





СКАЗОЧНИЦА

Так они и поживают,
 Горя и нужды не знают.
Звонко песенки поют,
Но гусей к себе не ждут!

Вот и сказочке конец, 
А кто слушал – молодец!!!!


\ ОБЩИЙ ПОКЛОН \


А это музыкальная нарезка
http:/*************.com/files/w3ohnkojg

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021)

----------


## tisha

*Этот сценарий на противопожарную тему. Сами сочиняли.. Может кому и пригодиться.* 
Сценарий сказки « Снежинка »
Вед: Всюду снег – в снегу дома, в гости к нам пришла зима.
         Скоро праздник – Новый год в хоровод всех соберет!
         Он придет  и к тебе, и  ко мне –  в каждой  ждут его семье.
                              Танец «Снежинок»- гр.з. «Вальс снежных хлопьев»-Чайковский П.И.
                                   Мама, дочка и сын  подходят к окну
Женя : - Что такое за окном?
Мама : - Это снег лежит ковром! На заборах, на крылечке все блестит и все бело.
Женя :  Нет свободного местечка- сколько снегу намело!
              Посмотрите , папа идет ,елку нам домой несет!
        (папа вносит елку, одет по- зимнему)
Папа: Вот и елочка – красавица! А она вам нравится?
Маша: 1. Да-да! Очень нравится! Эта елка велика, эта елка высока!
                Выше мамы, выше папы, достает до потолка!  ( или…
              2. Да-да! Очень нравится! Наша елочка просто загляденье,
                И пушиста и стройна всем на удивленье!            
Вед: Вот и вся семья в сборе. В комнате было тепло, снежок на веточках елки растаял и превратился в крупные капли. Папа свернул ковер и принес из кухни ведерко с водой, установил елочку. Маша очень удивилась и руками развела! 
Маша: А зачем ковер свернул ты? Я совсем не поняла?!
Папа: Вы запомните , друзья – елку ставить на ковер нельзя!
Мама: Пожар  легче предупредить, чем потушить!
           Если вдруг беда случится – ковер может задымится!
Папа: А куда же мы елочку поставим?
Маша: Я считаю, у окна всем будет елочка видна. Пусть гирлянды засверкают, 
            Свет в окошке отражают!
Мама: Батарея - у окна , пожелтеет там она!
            Сохнут от жары иголки, облетят – не будет елки!
Маша: Ну давайте у дверей ее поставим поскорей!
Вед: Но папа вежливо сказал…
Папа: Вы послушайте , друзья, дверь загораживать нельзя!
          Если вдруг пожар случится - выход может пригодиться!
Вед: И решили все поставить елку в середине комнаты! Сказано - сделано: все дружно принялись за дело! Мама убрала стулья, дети отодвинули стол, а папа закрепил елку.
Папа: Вот и все готово! Можно елку наряжать , можно елку украшать!
          (дети и родители достают игрушки, начинают украшать елку- Музыка
Женя: Целый год в коробке спали новогодние игрушки,
           Очень в темноте скучали зайки, гномы и петрушки!
Маша:  Мы повесим их на елку. Как же ярок их наряд,
             Пусть сверкают и горят!
Мама:   Елку наряжаем и песню напеваем!
Вед: Они продолжали наряжать елочку и напевали свою любимую новогоднюю песню.     Гр.з песни « В лесу родилась елочка»
Маша: Что за елка – просто диво! Как украшена красиво!
Мама: А теперь пойдем гулять!
Папа: И подарки выбирать! (покупать)  - все уходят
Вед: На диване дружно в ряд игрушки  разные сидят. На елочку любуются  друг с другом говорят.
Мишка: Тихо… дети разошлись, хоть бы огоньки зажглись…
               Что за елка без огней, скучно в праздник будет с ней.
Кот : Давайте праздновать начнем, и фейерверк сейчас зажжем.
Зайчик: Фейерверк?  Пожалуй, можно, но его устроить сложно!
Мишка: ( берет коробку) Вот здесь бенгальские огни,
              Нас очень выручат они.
              Сейчас их дружно я зажгу и с фейерверком  помогу. (зажигает) 
Все : (хлопают в ладоши) Ура-ура! Как красиво!
Кот: Вот и праздник к нам пришел!
         Давайте встанем в хоровод и дружно встретим Новый год!
                          Хоровод Игрушек
Вед: Но вдруг одна горячая искорка упала на красивый бант куклы ( плюшевого мишки, ватного снеговика), которая стояла под елкой. Бантик тут же начал тлеть.
                          Танец Искорок
Зайка : Ай-ай-ай! Довольно  веселиться, так может и пожар случиться!
            Идите все сюда скорей, тушите искорку быстрей!
Вед: Но как потушить искорку звери не знали. А в это время кто-то постучал в окно, и все увидели большую снежинку со своими подружками.
Снежинка- 1: Не бойтесь , звери, не грустите, скорее в дом вы нас пустите!
Вед: Кот ловко на окно вскочил, снежинкам форточку открыл.
                     Звери открыли- влетели снежинки
Снежинка -2: Мы сможем искру погасить, большой  пожар предотвратить!
Вед: Снежинки в комнату влетели, на бантик куколке присели.
                      Снежинки окружили куклу.- Музыка
Вед: И  чудо - чудное случилось – снежинка в каплю превратилась!
         Хватило капельки как раз, чтоб сразу огонек погас.
Кукла: Ну вот, и огонек погас – снежинки выручили нас!
Вед: А чтобы не было беды с огнем внимательным будь ты! ( все входят)
        И ведь не даром говорится:
Все вместе: Туши огонь, пока не разгорится!
                       Песня «Огненный цветок» Клары Макаровой
Вед: Игрушки сразу присмирели и на диван все дружно сели.
        Ну вот, и в сборе все опять, пора и праздник начинать!

----------


## olgamusic

jjghrkls;lkrg o  oipopoipoiyQUOTE=Андреева Наталья;2815751]Занятие №5

Театрализованный праздник «В гостях у Мойдодыра»
Праздник проводится на участке или  спортивном зале
Цели:  
продолжать развивать интерес к театрализованной игре;
формировать необходимый запас эмоций и впечатлений;
воспитывать коммуникативные качества;
развивать воображение и личностное восприятие окружающего мира;
закрепить знания о культурно-гигиенических правилах;
совершенствовать и всемерно укреплять здоровье детей, их физичес¬кое развитие.jj
Участники: 
Мойдодыр, Ведущий, Грязнуля, Вода, Мочалка, Мыло, Витаминки.

Под музыкальное сопровождение к детям входят Мойдодыр и Ведущий.
Мойдодыр:     
Здравствуйте, детишки, 
Девчонки и мальчишки! 
К вам спешил я в детский сад, 
Всех я вас увидеть рад!
Я великий умывальник, 
Знаменитый Мойдодыр! 
Умывальников начальник 
И мочалок командир.

Ведущий:       Ребята, вы узнали, из какой сказки к нам пришел Мойдо¬дыр? А кто написал эту сказку? (К.И.Чуковский.)

Мойдодыр:     
Вот спасибо, отгадали. 
Сказку вы мою узнали. 
А теперь скорее (Мойдодыр зовет к себе детей.) 
Отвечайте мне!
Вы здоровенькие? 
(Да! Дети показывают, какие они здоро¬венькие.)
Вы чистенькие? 
(Да! Дети показывают, какие они чистень¬кие.)
С Водой дружите? 
(Да!) 
С Мылом и Мочалкой дружите? (Да!)
Ведущий:       
А уж если не так...
Мойдодыр:    
Только топну я ногою,
В эту комнату толпою        
Позову своих солдат,    
Слуги верные влетят...

     Мойдодыр топает ногой — появляются Мыло, Мочалка, Вода.
Мочалка и Мыло собирают детей в хоровод, Вода встает в центр хоровода.
Вода
Надо, надо нам помыться.    
Где тут чистая водица?    
Кран откроем — Ш-Ш-Ш.    
Руки моем — Ш-Ш-Ш.
Щечки, шейку мы потрем
И водичкой обольем.
Дети выполняют имитационные движения с проговариванием.

Вода: Мойдодыр, посмотри, как дети умеют умываться.

Сначала дети младшей группы проговаривают слова песенки-потешки «Водичка» и имитируют движения — можно использовать куклу.)
Водичка, водичка!                           Чтобы щечки краснели,
Умой мое личико,                           Чтоб кусался зубок,
Чтобы глазки блестели,                  Чтоб смеялся роток.

Затем Вода приглашает детей старшей группы на эстафету.
Под музыкальное сопровождение проводится эстафета «Кто быстрее умо¬ется?» — дети умывают родителей.
Играют две команды «Чистюли» и «Умывайки». (Приготовить эмблемы, полотенца и тазы с водой на каждую пару.) 
В каждой команде — пары (ребе¬нок и родитель). Игра начинается словами: «Раз, два, три — беги!» 
Добежав до тазика с водой, ребенок умывает взрослого, вытирает полотенцем, и они бегут обратно. Победившая команда получает приз.

Ведущий: 
Мочалка, Губка, Мыло —    
Чтобы чистыми мы были,
Наши верные друзья.    
Без них никак нельзя.

Мыло и Мочалка проводят со средними группами игру «Что нам нужно?» 
Мыло: Ребята, вы знаете, что нам нужно, чтобы быть всегда чистыми и здоровыми?
Мочалка: Выберите за одну минуту из предложенных вам предметов только необходимые.
Предлагаемые предметы: ватные палочки, гвоздь, кубик, мочалка, щетка, мыло, ложка, шампунь, массажер, бантик, расческа, шнурки, крем...
Играют парами: взрослый и ребенок. Ребенок выбирает предметы, а взрос¬лый, не подсказывая, складывает выбранные предметы в корзину и несет ее к финишу.
На финише нужно рассказать, какие предметы выбраны и почему. Побе¬дившая команда получает приз.

Общая игра «Ровным кругом»
Ведущий: 
Ровным кругом друг за другом 
Будем весело шагать.
Что нам Мыло (Мочалка, Мойдодыр) здесь покажет, 
То и будем выполнять!

В игре используются все возможные в данной ситуации движения: плавать, бегать, нырять, умываться, расчесываться, мыться, делать зарядку, играть в мяч, поднимать гирю, метать копье...
Каждый раз в игре меняется ведущий. (Звучит музыкальный фон.)
 Вода:    
Всех зову я вас к воде,
Есть она у нас везде — 
И в реке, и в океане, 
В озере, ручье и ванне.
«Вода» собирает детей возле надувных бассейнов с водой, где плавают бу¬мажные кораблики, сделанные детьми на занятиях по конструированию.
Кораблик помещается по середине бассейна. По сигналу дети начинают дуть, и через 15 секунд проигравшим оказывается тот, у кого кораблик ока¬жется ближе к берегу. (Используется музыкальный фон.) 
Звучит озорная музыка, и появляются «Грязнули».
Грязнули бегают за детьми, пытаясь их поймать и «испачкать».
Мойдодыр:        
Ах, вы грязные, 
Ах, вы гадкие, 
Неумытые поросята! 
Вы чернее трубочистов, 
Полюбуйтесь на себя!
Ведь у вас на шеях кляксы, 
А под носом у вас — вакса! 
И у вас такие руки, 
Что сбежали даже брюки! 
Даже брюки, даже брюки 
Убежали вдруг от вас!

Грязнули:    
Наши руки и носы
Удивительной красы. 
Только грязные совсем 
И не мытые ничем. 
Вы помойте нас — 
Посадите в таз, 
И водою ключевою 
Вы облейте нас!

Ведущий:    
Ребята, поможем Грязнулям снова стать чистыми и красивыми?

Дети помогают Грязнулям умыться, причесаться, переодеться.

Мылом, мылом, мылом, мылом, 
Умывались без конца. 
Смыли ваксу и чернила 
С неумытого лица.

Мойдодыр:        
Вот теперь я вас люблю! 
Вот теперь я вас хвалю!
Все дружно:
Да здравствует мыло душистое,    
И полотенце пушистое!    
И зубной порошок,    
И густой гребешок!
Давайте же мыться, купаться,
Плескаться, нырять, кувыркаться.
В корыте, в ушате, в лохани,
В реке, в ручейке, в океане,
И в ванне, и в бане, 
Всегда и везде — Вечная слава воде!!!

Ведущий: Мы все должны быть не только чистыми, но и здоровыми. Что нам в этом помогает? (Витамины!) Правильно, витамины.

Ведущий: 
Витамины, витамины — А, и В, и С, и Д  
В жизни нам необходимы, 
Можно встретить их везде.

Появляются «Витаминки» 
Витаминки проводят игру «Кто больше соберет витаминов».
На противоположной от играющих команд стороне находятся небольшие емкости с разноцветными шариками — это «витамины».
Каждая команда с помощью ложки должна перенести как можно больше «витаминов». Победитель получает приз.

Эту игру можно проводить с овощами и фруктами или их муляжами, пояс¬няя детям, что витамины находятся внутри овощей и фруктов.[/QUOTE]

----------

oxanaageeva (21.01.2016)

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Девочки, когда-то давно мне попался замечательный архив пьес для постановок Вдруг кому пригодится, спасибо авторам
http://narod.ru/disk/13178797001/%D0...D0%AB.zip.html

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), galyamul (06.07.2021), Mandarinka-79 (08.08.2019), murra V (25.10.2016), oxanaageeva (21.01.2016), viktorovas (04.04.2017), Галинка555 (04.02.2017), герана (10.03.2016), краля (27.08.2020), Кривошеева Зимфира (30.01.2019), Лариса12 (21.02.2021), муриково (19.03.2016), наталья попова (03.09.2020), СИВ (31.10.2017)

----------


## Ульбинка

Девочки, сказка с форума. музыкальный материал подобрала сама.
*ТЕРЕМОК*
_Музыкальная сказка для постановки детей старшего возраста._

_Для исполнения сказки необходимо поставить домик, возле него 5 стульчиков. На каждый стульчик положить музыкальный инструмент – колокольчик, румбу, треугольник, металлофон и барабан._
*Ведущая.* Ребята, я знаю, что вы любите сказки, да и кто их не любит? Сейчас малыши посмотрят, как дети постарше сами покажут русскую народную сказку «Теремок». 
_(Обращает внимание детей на плоскостной домик у центральной стены.)_
Стоит в поле теремок, он ни низок, ни высок.
К теремочку подойду и у терема спрошу:
«Кто, кто в теремочке живёт? Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?»
Нет ответа, всё молчит, теремок пустой стоит.
*Дети исполняют песенку «Теремок».*
_Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. Он ни низок, ни высок, ни высок.
Вот по полю-полю мышка бежит, у дверей остановилась и стучит.
(Мышка подбегает к домику, стучит.)_
*Мышка поёт песенку «Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?»*
_Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?  Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?_
*Ведущая.* Это первая зверушка. Это мышка-норушка.
                  Стала она жить-поживать да на звоночке весело играть.
*Мышка играет на колокольчике р.н.м. «Чтой-то звон?»*

*Ведущая.* Услыхала лягушка весёлый звоночек и прискакала прямо в теремочек.
*Дети исполняют песенку «Теремок».*
_Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. Он ни низок, ни высок, ни высок.
Вот по полю-полю лягушка бежит, у дверей остановилась и стучит.
(Лягушка  подбегает к домику, стучит.)_
*Лягушка  поёт песенку «Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?»*
Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?  Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?
*Мышка.* Пи-пи-пи, я мышка-норушка, а ты кто?
*Лягушка.* Ква-ква! А я лягушка-квакушка. Давай вместе жить?
*Ведущая.* Стали лягушка с мышкой играть, весело в домике поживать.
*Мышка играет на колокольчике, лягушка играет на румбе 
р.н.м. «Светит месяц».*

*Ведущая.* Вдруг, откуда ни возьмись, выскочил зайчишка. 
Побежал он к теремку, ведь зайка – не трусишка!
*Дети исполняют песенку «Теремок».*
_Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. Он ни низок, ни высок, ни высок.
Вот по полю-полю заинька бежит, у дверей остановился и стучит.
(Зайчик  подбегает к домику, стучит.)_
*Зайчик  поёт песенку «Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?»*
Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?  Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?
*Мышка.* Пи-пи-пи, я мышка-норушка!
*Лягушка.* Ква-ква,  я лягушка-квакушка! А ты кто?
*Заяц.* Я – зайчик-побегайчик. Давайте вместе жить!
*Ведущая.* Стали жить втроём зверушки, в музыкальные играть игрушки.
*Мышка играет на колокольчике, лягушка играет на румбе, 
заяц играет на треугольнике р.н.м. «Я на камушке сижу».*

*Ведущая.* Мимо теремочка лисичка бежала. Хвостиком своим следы заметала.
*Дети исполняют песенку «Теремок».*
_Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. Он ни низок, ни высок, ни высок.
Вот по полю-полю лисонька бежит, у дверей остановилась и стучит.
(Лиса  подбегает к домику.)_
*Лиса  поёт песенку «Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?»*
_Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?  Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?_
*Мышка.* Пи-пи-пи, я мышка-норушка!
*Лягушка.* Ква-ква,  я лягушка-квакушка! 
*Заяц.* Я – зайчик-побегайчик. А ты кто?
*Лиса.* Я – лисичка-сестричка. Давайте вместе жить!
*Ведущая.* Музыканты были очень рады ей. И с металлофоном стало веселей.
*Мышка играет на колокольчике, лягушка играет на румбе,
заяц играет на треугольнике, лиса на металлофоне
р.н.м. «Перевоз Дуня держала ».*

*Ведущая.* Что такое? Лес трещит. Неужто мишенька не спит?
*Дети исполняют песенку «Теремок».*
_Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. Он ни низок, ни высок, ни высок.
Вот по полю-полю мишка бежит, у дверей остановился и стучит.
(Медведь  подбегает к домику, стучит.)_
*Медведь  поёт песенку «Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?»*
_Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?  Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?_
*Мышка.* Пи-пи-пи, я мышка-норушка!
*Лягушка.* Ква-ква,  я лягушка-квакушка! 
*Заяц.* Я – зайчик-побегайчик. 
*Лиса.* Я – лисичка-сестричка. А ты кто?
*Медведь.* Я мишка-топтыжка. Давайте вместе жить!
*Ведущая.* Топтыжку звери пригласили. Играть на барабане усадили.
Устроили такой концерт! Хотите - верьте, хотите - нет!
*Мышка играет на колокольчике, лягушка играет на румбе,
заяц играет на треугольнике, лиса на металлофоне,
медведь играет на барабане р.н.м. «Барыня».*
_Все герои кланяются, дети им аплодируют_.

[IMG]http://*********net/1523050m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1568109m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1569133m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

вера денисенко (12.12.2015), Елена М (30.05.2021), окси 777 (26.10.2016)

----------


## septima

Это сценарий для кукольного театра, но я ставила как драматизацию, дети сами играли роли. Короткая и учится быстро.

КАК СОБАКА СЕБЕ ДРУГА ИСКАЛА 
Мордовская народная сказка 
Ведущая . Давным-давно в лесу жила собака. Захотелось собаке друга себе найти, который бы никого не боялся. Встретила собака в лесу зайца и говорит ему... 
Собака . Давай, зайка, с тобой дружить, вместе жить. 
Зайка . Давай! Вдвоем веселее! 
Ведущая . Легли они спать. Пробежала мимо них мышь. 
Мышь . Пи-пи-пи! 
Собака . Гав-гав-гав! 
Заяц . Зачем лаешь? Вот услышит лиса, придет сюда и нас съест. 
Собака . Неважный ты друг, лисы боишься. Не буду с тобой дружить. 
Ведущая . Обиделся зайка и убежал, а собака пошла искать лису. Видит, бежит лиса
Собака . Давай, лиса, с тобой дружить, вместе жить. 
Лиса . Давай! Вдвоем веселее. 
Ведущая . Легли они спать. Мимо них лягушка проскакала. 
Лягушка . Ква-ква-ква! 
Собака . Гав-гав-гав! 
Лиса . Зачем лаешь? Услышит волк, придет сюда и нас съест. 
Собака . Неважный ты друг, волка боишься. Не буду с тобой дружить! 
Ведущая . Обиделась лиса и убежала, а собака пошла искать волка. Видит, идет волк. 
Собака . Волк, давай с тобой дружить, вместе жить. 
Волк . Давай! Вдвоем веселее. 
Ведущая . Легли они спать. Мимо них птичка пролетела, волка крылом задела. 
Птичка . Чик-чирик, чик-чирик! 
Собака . Гав-гав-гав! 
Волк . Зачем лаешь? Услышит медведь твой лай, придет и разорвет нас. 
Собака . Неважный ты друг, медведя боишься. Не буду с тобой дружить. 
Ведущая . Обиделся волк и убежал, а собака пошла искать медведя. Видит, идет медведь. 
Собака . Медведь, давай дружить, вместе жить. 
Медведь . Давай! Вдвоем веселее. 
Ведущая . Легли они спать. Мимо них уж прополз. 
Уж . Ш-ш-ш! 
Собака . Гав-гав-гав! 
Медведь . Зачем лаешь? Услышит человек, придет, шкуру с нас сдерет. 
Собака . Неважный ты друг, человека боишься. Не буду с тобой дружить. 
Ведущая . Обиделся медведь и ушел, а собака пошла искать человека. Видит, идет человек. 
Собака . Человек, давай дружить, вместе жить. 
Человек . Давай! Вдвоем веселее! 
Ведущая . Ночью собака лает, дом охраняет, а человек ее не ругает. 
Собака . Гав, гав, гав! 
Человек . Спасибо, собака! 
Ведущая . С тех пор собака и человек живут вместе.

----------

вера денисенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## skatya79

_Очень понравился этот сценарий( нашла в интернете).
Хочу сделать Лукоморье осенью: представленье, игры , костюмированный бал :) 
Девушки, вы не знаете где можно найти музыку для этого сценария? 
Хотелось бы спеть эти песни:)_
*ЧУДЕСА В ЛУКОМОРЬЕ*


Действующие лица:
Взрослые:
Ведущая
Дед Мороз
Баба Яга
Дядька Черномор
Кощей
Дуб
Кот ученый
Снегурочка
Колдун
Волк
русалки, лешие.
Дети:
Царевич
Царевна Лебедь
Царь Салтан
три девицы
Руслан
Голова
Коршун
Белка.

Из-за елки выглядывает Кот Ученый. Звучит, вступление к "Песенке кота" (слова и музыка Л. Олифировой). Кот выходит в центр зала и поет.

Кот ученый.
Мяу-мяу, я ученый кот,
Мяу-мяу, без больших забот
Здесь под дубом я живу,
Всех вас в гости я зову.
Я вам песенку спою,
Я вам рыбки наловлю,
Спать под дубом уложу,
На ночь сказку расскажу.

Кот садится под елкой с удочкой, "ловит рыбу". Из-за елки с разных сторон выглядывают русалки, потом они окружают Кота и поют, продолжая "Песенку кота".

Русалки.
Мяу-мяу, он ученый Кот,
Мяу-мяу, без больших забот
Здесь под дубом он живет,
Всех нас в гости он зовет.

Песенка продолжается без слов, русалки с Котом весело пляшут (импровизация).

Русалки.
Здравствуй, Кот Ученый!
Кот.
Тише вы, русалки! Всю рыбу распугали!
Русалки.
Гостей поласковей встречай,
Ну, завари хотя бы чай,
Нас накорми, нас напои,
Ведь обереги мы твои!

Русалки "плывут" двумя группами к зрителям, исполняют "Хор русалок" (слова и музыка Л. Олифировой).

Русалки.
На ветвях мы сидели,
В даль морскую глядели,
Свои кудри сушили,
Никуда не спешили.
Ау! (Ау!) Ау! (Ау!)
Никуда не спешили. (2 раза)
Вдруг наш Кот всем на диво
Замурлыкал красиво,
Так красиво, приятно,
Но о чем — непонятно!
Ау! (Ау!) Ау! (Ау!)
Но о чем — непонятно! (2 раза)
Нам на дно бы морское,
Но в душе нет покоя,
Рассказать тебя просим,
Ты зачем звал нас в гости?
Ау! (Ау!) Ау! (Ау!) Ты зачем звал нас в гости? (2 раза)
Кот.
Все расскажу вам, не спешите,
Русалки, чаю не хотите?
Русалки.
Хотим, хотим!
Кот выносит из-за елки поднос с чашками и обходит русалок.
1-я русалка.
Вот чудеса! Наш дуб пропал,
На этом месте он стоял!
Кот.
Не знаю, что вам и сказать!
Быть может, он ушел гулять.
Простите, было столько дел,
То сказки сказывал, то пел.
2-я русалка.
Наш Котик любит помудрить,
Не хочет правду говорить.
Давайте леших позовем,
Уж с ними правду мы найдем!

Русалки убегают, аукаясь, зовут леших. Из лесных зарослей выходят лешие с корзинками и поют "Хор леших" (слова и музыка Л. Олифировой).

Лешие.
По неведомым дорожкам
В Лукоморье мы гуляем,
Чудо-ягоды в лукошки
Тут и там мы собираем.
То крадемся мы, как кошки,
То несемся мы гурьбой,
И совсем, совсем несложно
Заманить вас за собой.

Прибегают русалки и пляшут с лешими.

1-й Леший.
Зачем ты, Котик, нас позвал?
Решил устроить нынче бал?
2-й Леший
А может, здесь будет собрание?
Предупреждать должен заранее!
3-й Леший
А где же дуб, куда пропал?
Вот здесь когда-то он стоял!
Кот.
Спокойствие, мои друзья.
Открою тайну дуба я:
Он вдоль по берегу гуляет
И новые стихи слагает,
Велел сказать, чтоб не искали
И вдохновенью не мешали.
Русалка.
Чтоб дуб ходил? Стихи слагал?
Неужто правду Кот сказал?
Лешие.
На место надо дуб вернуть,
Русалки, собирайтесь в путь!

Лешие и русалки разбегаются в разные стороны. Звучит фрагмент симфонической поэмы "Баба Яга" А. Лядова. Из-за избушки на курьих ножках появляется Баба Яга с помелом. Она "облетает" весь зал и с угрожающим видом приближается к Коту. Обращается к нему ласково и заискивающе:

Баба-Яга.
Кот, ты звал меня к обеду
Аль на личную беседу?
Кот.
Очень рад, что ты пришла!
Как, бабулечка, дела?
Баба-Яга.
Что дела? Идут отлично!
Нет лишь счастья в жизни личной.

(Исполняет "Куплеты Бабы Яги" (слова и музыка Л, Олифировой).
Зачем детей вы мной пугаете?
Ведь вы меня совсем не знаете.
Я очень добрая, и я красивая,
Но только очень, очень несчастливая!
Ах, если б встретить могла я принца,
Ах, если б мог он в меня влюбиться!
Мне надоела моя избушка.
Как я устала быть злой старушкой!

Баба Яга с помелом исполняет залихватскую пляску. Кот пляшет вприсядку.

Кот.
Ты устала быть старушкой?
Надоело жить в избушке?
Жениха найти желаешь?
О каком же ты мечтаешь?

Баба Яга показывает жестами, что, мол, мечтает о высоком, плечистом, усатом богатыре. Кот понимающе кивает головой и зовет кого-то из моря. Звучит музыка "Богатыри" из оперы "Сказка о царе Салтане" Н. Римского-Корсакова. Широким размашистым шагом выходит Дядька Черномор.

Дядька Черномор.
Разрешите представиться: предводитель подводного войска дядька Черномор.
Баба-Яга.
Очень приятно!
Дядька Черномор.
Буду я тебя хранить
И дозором обходить,
Я мечтал давным-давно
Увести тебя на дно!
Баба-Яга.
На дно? Нет уж, спасибо!
Дядька Черномор.
Извините, Баба Яга!
Тяжек воздух мне земной,
Я пошел к себе домой!
(Уходит).
Баба-Яга.
Не нужно дядьки мне морского,
Найдите жениха другого!
Кот.
Смотри, к тебе через моря
Колдун несет богатыря!

Звучит фрагмент сюиты № 2 "Вальс" И. Стравинского (грамзапись). Несколько детей с большими белыми облаками, выполненными из гофрированной бумаги, выходят из-за елки. Они плавно кружатся, покачивая облака. Колдун, проходя между детьми, ведет за собой покорного заколдованного богатыря. Делая пассы руками, укладывает его на ковер.

Колдун.
Волшебной жидкости испей,
Усни, Царевич, поскорей,
Забудь, в какой ты сказке был,
Кого всем сердцем ты любил.

(Подносит к его губам кувшинчик и потом, пятясь медленно, отходит, за елку). Баба Яга крадется к Царевичу, наклоняется над ним и восклицает:

Баба-Яга.
Ой, какой красавец! Надо его разбудить! Бурый Волк, неси мне воду мертвую и живую!
Бурый Волк прибегает с двумя чашками, подает их Бабе Яге со словами:
Бурый волк.
Вот водица по заказу от болезней и от сглаза!

Баба Яга брызгает на Царевича мертвой, потом живой водой, отдает, чашки Волку, тот убегает. Царевич просыпается, оглядывается и быстро встает со словами.

Царевич.
Снова свет вижу я! Где царевна моя?
Баба-Яга.
Я царевна твоя,
Узнаешь ли меня?
Царевич.
Ай, бабушка Яга,
Ты забывчива слегка,
Есть царевна у меня —
Лебедь белая моя!

Звучит ария царевны Лебеди из оперы "Сказка о царе Салтане" Н. Римского-Корсакова (грамзапись). Царевна Лебедь исполняет импровизированный танец, Царевич с луком и стрелой ходит по краю зала, любуется ею. Баба Яга сердится, колдует, и вдруг появляется коршун, который пытается схватить Лебедь за крыло. Царевич пускает стрелу в коршуна, и он исчезает.

Царевна.
Ты, царевич, мой спаситель,
Мой могучий избавитель,
Отплачу тебе добром,
Сослужу тебе потом…
Ввек тебя я не забуду:
Ты найдешь меня повсюду.

Лебедь уплывает, Царевич идет за ней следом. Прибегает Волк и приносит Бабе Яге помело.

Волк.
Ты, бабуля, не гневись,
На метелочку садись
И лети за мной скорей,
Ждет тебя твой друг Кощей!

Звучит фрагмент симфонической поэмы "Баба Яга" А. Лядова (грамзапись), Баба Яга улетает на помеле. Выходит Кощей с сундуком в руках. Идет, осторожно оглядываясь, время от времени встряхивая сундук и прислушиваясь к звону монет. Исполняет "Песню Кощея" (слова и музыка Л. Олифировой).

Кощей (поет).
День и ночь, день и ночь
Денежки считаю,
День и ночь, день и ночь
Отдыха не знаю,
Над богатством своим
Потихоньку чахну,
В сундуки загляну —
И от счастья ахну!

Появляется Баба Яга, Кощей встает перед ней на колено, протягивает ей сундук. Оба на радостях пляшут, потом садятся около сундука, опираясь на него локтями.

Баба-Яга.
Ой, какая благодать!
Кощей.
Счастье-то какое!

Из-за елки выходят Царевич и Царевна, подходят к ним.

Царевич.
Счастье — не сундук рублей,
Счастье — это круг друзей,
Царевна.
Моря шум и пенье птиц,
Всплески утренних зарниц!
Баба-Яга.
Хватит золото копить,
Хватит в подземелье жить!
Кощей.
Открываю сундуки,
Золото, рекой теки!

Звучит фрагмент увертюры к опере "Руслан и Людмила" М. Глинки. Выходит Дуб (воспитатель, увенчанный венком из дубовых листьев, в зеленой атласной накидке) в сопровождении леших и русалок. Все участники сказки ловят блестящие бумажные монетки, которые Кощей достает из сундука и разбрасывает.

Дуб.
Лукоморцы мои дорогие,
Собирайтесь под ветви густые,
Вместе Пушкина будем читать,
Удивляться, смеяться, мечтать!
В новый век мы с поэтом шагнем,
Его Пушкинским мы назовем!

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021)

----------


## Feb_11

Вот такую сказку придумали мои дети в летнем оздоровительном лагере сами. Дети 4 класса.Называется она "Похищение кота". Попозже вышлю аудиофайлы, которые мы использовали.

*Похищение кота* – сказка (авторы – Зорина Анна и Олюнина Александра)
РОЛИ:
Настенька – Зорина Анна  Котик – Олюнина Александра  Мышка – Карпова Марина   Автор – Ахмадиев Руслан

Жила-была девочка по имени Настенька. И был у неё славный кот. Каждый день гуляла она с ним по тропинкам дремучего леса и напевала свою самую весёлую песенку.
Исполняется «Весёлая песенка»
В этом же лесу жила коварная Баба-Яга. И захотела она украсть котика у Настёны. Сидит Баба-Яга в своей избушке и думает:
- Как бы мне похитить этого кота. Позову-ка я свою мышку-нарушку, её то никто не заметит.
-Эй, мышь! Подь сюда!
- Бегу, бегу, сюда бегу, - говорит мышка.
Прибежала мышка. А ей Баба-Яга и говорит:
- Видишь девочку и этого кота….
- Вижу, вижу, всё вижу…. – говорит мышка.
- Ты должна любой ценой завлечь его ко мне. Поняла?
- Поняла! – сказала мышка и убежала.
Исполняется песня мышки.
Видит мышка Настеньку с котёнком. Спряталась она за ближайший куст и думает:
- Завлеку я его мяском!  
Говорит Настёна котику:
- Котик! Побудь тут, я сейчас забегу проведать Енот-Енотыча. 
Мышка кинула мясо на верёвочке котику и стала его тянуть к себе. Кот увидел мясо и побежал к нему.
А в это время Баба-Яга ждала кота с верёвкой.
Настя выходит и видит, лежит мясо, а котика и след простыл.
- Ой, мой котик, видимо украла тебя Баба-Яга. Волей-неволей пойду искать тебя.
(Выдвигают избу) баба-Яга выходит с котом и прячет его в избушке.
- Я  Баба-Яга, костяная нога, всех украду я, всех заколдую.
Исполняется песня Бабы-Яги.
Выходит Настёна и говорит:
- Ребята, подскажите, куда Баба-Яга дела моего котика-обормотика.
(Дети отвечают из зала)
- Спасибо вам ребята большое за помощь! Котик, я тебя спасу! Потерпи чуть-чуть.
Настя спасает кота и танцуют.
Исполняется танец Насти и кота.
После этого случая все в лесу стыдили Бабу-Ягу и она не выдержав позора, исчезла, и никогда его больше никто не встречал.
Похищение кота – сказка (авторы – Зорина Анна и Олюнина Александра)
РОЛИ:
Настенька – Зорина Анна  Котик – Олюнина Александра  Мышка – Карпова Марина   Автор – Ахмадиев Руслан

Жила-была девочка по имени Настенька. И был у неё славный кот. Каждый день гуляла она с ним по тропинкам дремучего леса и напевала свою самую весёлую песенку.
Исполняется «Весёлая песенка»
В этом же лесу жила коварная Баба-Яга. И захотела она украсть котика у Настёны. Сидит Баба-Яга в своей избушке и думает:
- Как бы мне похитить этого кота. Позову-ка я свою мышку-нарушку, её то никто не заметит.
-Эй, мышь! Подь сюда!
- Бегу, бегу, сюда бегу, - говорит мышка.
Прибежала мышка. А ей Баба-Яга и говорит:
- Видишь девочку и этого кота….
- Вижу, вижу, всё вижу…. – говорит мышка.
- Ты должна любой ценой завлечь его ко мне. Поняла?
- Поняла! – сказала мышка и убежала.
Исполняется песня мышки.
Видит мышка Настеньку с котёнком. Спряталась она за ближайший куст и думает:
- Завлеку я его мяском!  
Говорит Настёна котику:
- Котик! Побудь тут, я сейчас забегу проведать Енот-Енотыча. 
Мышка кинула мясо на верёвочке котику и стала его тянуть к себе. Кот увидел мясо и побежал к нему.
А в это время Баба-Яга ждала кота с верёвкой.
Настя выходит и видит, лежит мясо, а котика и след простыл.
- Ой, мой котик, видимо украла тебя Баба-Яга. Волей-неволей пойду искать тебя.
(Выдвигают избу) баба-Яга выходит с котом и прячет его в избушке.
- Я  Баба-Яга, костяная нога, всех украду я, всех заколдую.
Исполняется песня Бабы-Яги.
Выходит Настёна и говорит:
- Ребята, подскажите, куда Баба-Яга дела моего котика-обормотика.
(Дети отвечают из зала)
- Спасибо вам ребята большое за помощь! Котик, я тебя спасу! Потерпи чуть-чуть.
Настя спасает кота и танцуют.
Исполняется танец Насти и кота.
После этого случая все в лесу стыдили Бабу-Ягу и она не выдержав позора, исчезла, и никогда его больше никто не встречал.

----------

Лилия60 (25.05.2021)

----------


## Elen2

Репка. Максим Надточей. 
 (По мотивам народных сказок.) 
 Сказочник: 
 Жил-был дедушка седой. 
 Как-то раннею весной 
 В огород он поспешил 
 И там репку посадил. 
 А потом и поливал, 
 И навозом удобрял, 
 Сорняки руками рвал, 
 Расти репке помогал. 
 Репка желтая росла… 
 Словно мышь, сперва была, 
 Как свеколка, толста и кругла, 
 Затем, как кулак иль два, 
 А затем, как дедова голова, 
 А затем – ой-ой-ой! – 
 Стала с бочку величиной! 
 И крепка, и велика – 
 Не обхватит и рука! 
 Стал дедуля размышлять: 
 Дед: 
 - Надо репку мне сорвать! 
 Сказочник: 
 Дед пришел на огород, 
 В руки сильные плюет, 
 Репку хвать за хохолок, 
 Потянул ее разок, 
 Потянул другой – и что же? 
 Репку вытащить не может! 
 Дед: 
 Бабка, быстренько беги, 
 Репку вырвать помоги! 
 Бабка (насмешливо): 
 Мало каши, дед, ты съел – 
 Репку вырвать не сумел! 
 Дед (сердито): 
 Прекрати свои смешки, 
 Не болтай, а помоги! 
 Сказочник: 
 Бабка деда что есть силы 
 Поскорее ухватила 
 Вмиг за крепкий поясок, 
 Репку дед – за хохолок… 
 Тянут раз, потом другой – 
 Не идет, хоть волком вой! 
 Бабка: 
 Катя, внучка, не сиди, 
 К нам на помощь ты иди! 
 Внучка: 
 Вы зачем меня позвали? 
 В куклы поиграть не дали? 

 Бабка: 
 Куклы могут подождать! 
 Дед (поучительным тоном): 
 Надо старшим помогать! 
 Сказочник: 
 Внучка бабушку схватила, 
 Бабка деда что есть силы 
 Хвать за крепкий поясок, 
 Репку дед – за хохолок… 
 Тянут-тянут, рвут да рвут – 
 Не удался этот труд! 
 Бабка: 
 Что мы делать будем, внучка? 
 Внучка: 
 Позовем на помощь Жучку! 
 Жучка, Жучка, ну-ка, фас! 
 Помоги-ка нам сейчас 
 Репку толстую сорвать! 
 Жучка: 
 Кость я не догрызла, гав! 
 Внучка: 
 В будке косточку оставь! 
 Там никто не украдет! 
 Быстро! С песнями вперед! 
 Сказочник: 
 Жучка зубками за платье 
 Уцепилась внучке Кате, 
 Внучка бабушку схватила, 
 Бабка деда что есть силы 
 Хвать за крепкий поясок, 
 Репку дед – за хохолок… 
 Тянут-тянут – не смогли 
 Репку вырвать из земли! 
 Дед: 
 Да, засела в землю крепко! 
 Бабка: 
 Богатырка, а не репка! 
 Жучка: 
 Эта репка непроста! 
 Дел не будет без кота – 
 Силы у него немало, 
 Он сметану ест и сало. 
 Кот, послушай, дело есть! 
 Да прекрати ты сало есть! 
 Помоги-ка мне, прошу, 
 А не то я укушу! 
 Кот: 
 Ладно, сала мне не жалко, 
 Только дел это в чем? 
 Жучка: 
 Репку, желтую нахалку, 
 Мы не вырвем вчетвером. 
 Ты за хвост меня хватай 
 Да тяни скорей, давай! 
 Сказочник: 
 Кот собачку хвать за хвост, 
 А за платье внучку – пес, 
 Внучка бабушку схватила, 
 Бабка деда что есть силы 
 Хвать за крепкий поясок, 
 Репку дед – за хохолок… 
 Тянут, тянут репку дружно, 
 Не идут дела как нужно, 
 Не смогли и впятером. 
 Кот: 
 Может, мышку позовем? 
 Дед: 
 Что за толк от этой мышки? 
 Ведь она совсем малышка! 
 Кот 
 Но зато сильна! В кладовке 
 Сыра унесла головку! 
 Бабка: 
 Что ж, зови-ка мышку ты! 
 Нам не будет в том беды. 
 Кот: 
 Мышка, помоги нам всем, 
 А не то тебя я съем! 
 Мышка: 
 В чем вам нужно помогать? 
 Кот: 
 Репку крепкую сорвать! 
 Мышка 
 Ладно, я уже бегу, 
 Чем сумею – помогу! 
 Сказочник: 
 Мышка хвать кота за хвост, 
 Кот за лапу – Жучку, 
 Ну а жучка – верный пес – 
 Хвать за платье внучку, 
 Внучка бабушку схватила, 
 Бабка деда что есть силы 
 Хвать за крепкий поясок, 
 Репку дед – за хохолок… 
 Реку потянул враз – 
 Репка сразу поддалась… 
 Репку вытащили вмиг – 
 Вверх ногами только брык! 

 (Все поднимаются.) 

 Дед: 
 Труженички вы мои, 
 Здорово все помогли. 
 Трали-вали, трали-вали, 
 Репку дружно мы сорвали. 
 Бабка: 
 В дом мы вместе поспешим, 
 Репку вкусную съедим. 
 Трали-вали, трали-вали, 
 И соседей угостим. 
 Все вместе: 
 В гости к нам вы приходите 
 И на репку поглядите. 
 Трали-вали, трали-вали, 
 Чуда лучше не видали! 

 Максим Надточей. 
 КОЛОБОК. (Пьеса по мотивам народных сказок.) 

 Ведущий: 
 Жили где-то в деревушке, 
 Возле леса на опушке, 
 Дед Лука, с женой- старушкой, 
 С внучкой резвою – Настюшкой. 
 Как-то дедушка Лука 
 Утром говорит старушке: 

 Дед: 
 Испеки ты колобка – 
 День Рожденья у Настюшки! 

 Бабка: 
 В магазин я побегу 
 И куплю сейчас муку, 
 Яйца, дрожжи, маргарин, 
 И изюм, и ванилин. 
 Скоро будет колобок – 
 Подрумяненный бочок! 

 Ведущий: 
 Руки бабушка помыла, 
 Быстро тесто замесила, 
 Колобка она слепила 
 И в духовку посадила. 
 Вот испекся колобок! 

 Бабка: 
 Полежи-ка ты, дружок 
 На тарелке у окошка: 
 Ты горяч, остынь немножко! 

 Колобок: 
 Я лежу, и сам не рад: 
 Ясно, что меня съедят! 
 Ну-ка, прыгну я на стол, 
 А со столика – на пол, 
 Покачусь оттуда в дверь – 
 Ну, поймай меня теперь! 
 По тропинке прямо в лес! 

 Дед, бабка, Настя: 
 Ах ты, батюшки! Исчез! 

 Ведущий: 
 Катит по лесной дорожке 
 Непоседа-колобок 
 Повстречался ему скоро 
 Шустрый заяц-белячок. 

 Заяц: 
 Здравствуй, круглый колобок! 
 Чуть не сбил меня ты с ног!. 
 Я тебя возьму и съем! 

 Колобок: 
 Видно, глупый ты совсем! 
 Я хоть мал, да я удал! 
 Я от деда убежал, 
 И от бабушки-старушки, 
 И от маленькой Настюшки! 
 От тебя, зайчишка, вмиг 
 Убегу! 

 Ведущий: 
 И дальше – шмыг! – 
 Он от зайчика умчался! 
 Вскоре с волком повстречался. 

 Волк: 
 Здравствуй, круглый колобок! 
 Я волчище – серый бок! 
 Я ужасно есть хочу! 
 Вот тебя как проглочу!!! 

 Колобок: 
 Нет, хоть мал я, да я удал! 
 Я от деда убежал, 
 И от бабушки-старушки, 
 И от маленькой Настюшки! 
 И от зайчика косого. 
 Убегу от волка злого! 

 Ведущий: 
 Зря зубами щелкал волк – 
 Укатился колобок! 
 Мчится колобок вприпрыжку… 
 Вдруг на тропку вышел мишка, 
 Встал горою на пути – 
 Ни проехать, ни пройти! 

 Медведь: 
 Я – лесной силач Медведь. 
 Голод не могу терпеть! 
 Колобок хоть и не мед, 
 Но на завтрак подойдет! 

 Колобок: 
 Нет, хоть мал я, да я удал! 
 Я от деда убежал, 
 И от бабушки-старушки, 
 И от маленькой Настюшки! 
 И от зайчика косого, 
 И от волка очень злого. 
 Убегу и от тебя – 
 Не догонишь ты меня! 

 Ведущий: 
 Дальше колобок помчал – 
 Мишка только зарычал! 
 Колобок по тропке мчится… 
 Встретилась ему лисица, 
 Говорит она: 

 Лиса: 
 Дружок, 
 Милый, толстый колобок! 
 До чего же ты хороший, 
 До чего же ты пригожий! 

 Колобок: 
 Сладко говоришь, слов нет, 
 Но не съешь меня в обед: 
 Я хоть мал, но я удал! 
 Я от деда убежал, 
 И от бабушки-старушки, 
 И от маленькой Настюшки! 
 И от зайчика косого, 
 И от волка очень злого, 
 От медведя… От тебя 
 Убежать сумею я! 

 Лиса: 
 Подкатись-ка ты поближе, 
 Спой еще – я плохо слышу. 

 Колобок: (приближаясь к лисе) 
 Я хоть мал, но я удал! 
 Я от деда убежал, 
 И от бабушки-старушки, 
 И от маленькой Настюшки! 
 И от зайчика косого, 
 И от волка очень злого, 
 От медведя… 

 Лиса: (перебивает) 
 Нет, дружок! (Кусает колобка за бок и внезапно с криком отпрыгивает.) 

 Ведущий: 
 Цап лиса его за бок! 
 Да не тут-то оно было! 
 Вдруг лиса от боли взвыла! 

 Лиса: 
 Ай! Тьфу! 
 (Сердито-жалобным тоном.) 
 Я сломала мой зубок!!! 
 Ты сухарь – не колобок!!! 

 Колобок: (насмешливо) 
 Ты, лисичка, не скули – 
 К стоматологу иди: 
 Вставит зуб он золотой – 
 Будешь модницей крутой! 
 (Лиса убегает.) 

 Колобок: 
 Тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля, 
 Стал сухой и твердый я! 
 Стал сухой и твердый я! 
 И никто не съест меня! 

 Ведущий: 
 Вдруг явились: дед, старушка, 
 С ними девочка Настюшка. 
 Колобка они искали, 
 Вот уж встретить не гадали! 
 Колобок им стал хвалиться, 
 Как зубок сломал лисице, 
 От зверей как убежал… 
 Дед послушал и сказал: 

 Дед: 
 Выслушай нас со старушкой, 
 Воротись назад в избушку, 
 Есть тебя теперь не будем, 
 А обиды позабудем. 

 Бабка: 
 Будешь братиком Настюшке, 
 Будешь с ней играть в игрушки. 
 Будешь в гости в лес ходить, 
 Со зверюшками дружить! 
 Что, согласен? 

 Колобок: 
 Да, вернусь! 
 С диким лесом распрощусь. 
 До свидания, зверюшки! 
 Мне пора играть с Настюшкой! 
 Буду в гости иногда 
 Приходить еще сюда! 

 Настя: 
 Ай, спасибо! Как я рада! 
 Было скучно мне без брата! 
 А теперь братишка мой – 
 Колобок наш удалой! 

 Дед: 
 Ну, пора! Скорей идем! 
 Нас заждался старый дом! 
 (Уходят.) 

 Ведущий: 
 Колобок живет – не тужит: 
 С Настею-сестричкой дружит, 
 В лес порою убегает, 
 Со зверюшками играет. 
 Вот какой он молодец! 
 Ну а сказочке… 

 (Выходят все артисты.) 



 Конец!

----------

Эвелинчик (12.03.2018)

----------


## energizer70

На этом сайте разные сценарии для детских театров

http://www.chitalnya.ru/work/68357/

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), Елена Горячих (21.01.2020), Марфа Васильна Я (13.03.2020), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## NilaI

"КОШКИН ДОМ"
по мотивам С. Маршака

_ ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА:
КОШКА
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ
1-Й КОТЕНОК
2-Й КОТЕНОК
ПЕТУХ, КУРИЦЫ
КОЗЕЛ, КОЗА
СВИНЬЯ, ПОРОСЯТА
ПОЖАРНЫЕ
_
♫ Тема Кошки (Кошка жеманно выходит, выполняет действия по тексту песни, красуется)
КОШКА: Какое утро! Благодать! 
            Велю-ка сливочек подать!
           Василий! Где же этот плут?
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Я уже здесь, я тут как тут. 

♫ Кот (Приносит тарелку, ставит на стол)(Кошка уходит)

КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Против дома, у ворот,
                     Жил  в сторожке старый Кот.
                     Век я в дворниках служил, 
                     Дом хозяйский сторожил,
                    Подметал дорожки
                    Перед домом Кошки.
♫ (Кот берет метелку, подметает и уходит)

♫ Появляются Котята
(Тетя, тетя Кошка!  
Выгляни в окошко. 
Есть хотят Котята. 
Ты живешь богато. 
Обогрей нас, Кошка, 
 Покорми немножко!) ПОЮТ

(Появляется Кот Василий.)
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Кто там стучится у ворот?
                                 Я – Кошкин дворник, старый Кот!
КОТЯТА: Мы – Кошкины племянники!
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Вот я вам дам на пряники! 
                                 У нас племянников не счесть, 
                                 И всем охота пить и есть!
1-Й КОТЕНОК:  Скажи ты нашей тете:  
2-Й КОТЕНОК:  Мы круглые сиротки, 
1-Й КОТЕНОК:  Изба у нас без крыши, 
2-Й КОТЕНОК:  А пол прогрызли мыши, 
1-Й КОТЕНОК:  И ветер дует в щели, 
2-Й КОТЕНОК:  А хлеб давно мы съели… 
КОТЯТА:  Скажи своей хозяйке!
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Пошли вы, попрошайки! 
                                 Небось, хотите сливок? 
                                 Вот я вас, за загривок!
( Котята уходят. Появляется Кошка.)

КОШКА: С кем говорил ты, старый Кот, 
                    Привратник мой Василий?
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Котята были у ворот – 
                                 Поесть они просили.
КОШКА:  Какой позор! Была сама
                    Котенком я когда-то. 
                    Тогда в соседние дома, 
                    Не лазили котята.
♫ (Раздаётся звонок в дверь)
КОШКА:  Гости идут!
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: К Кошке гости пришли,
                                 Дорогие пришли!
 КОШКА и КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Мы не зря кисель варили, пироги пекли!

♫ (Появляются Козел и Коза, Петух и Курица, Свинья.)

КОШКА:  Добро пожаловать, друзья, 
                    Я вам сердечно рада.
ГОСТИ:  Сейчас пришли мы впятером, 
                  Взглянуть на ваш чудесный дом. 
КОШКА:  Мой дом для вас всегда открыт!
                    Здесь у меня столовая. 
                    Вся мебель в ней дубовая. 
                    Вот это стул – 
                    На нем сидят. 
                    Вот это стол – 
                    За ним едят.
СВИНЬЯ:  Вот это стол – 
                    На нем сидят!.. 
КОЗА:  Вот это стул – 
              Его едят!...
КОШКА:  Вы ошибаетесь, друзья, 
                    Совсем не то сказала я. 
                    Зачем вам стулья наши есть! 
                    На них вы можете присесть. 
                    Хоть мебель несъедобна, 
                    Сидеть на ней удобно.
КОЗА:  Сказать по правде, мы с Козлом, 
               Есть не привыкли за столом. 
               Мы любим на свободе,
               Обедать в огороде.
СВИНЬЯ:  А посади Свинью за стол 
                    Я ноги положу на стол! (показывает)
ПЕТУХ: (укоризненно)  Вот потому о вас идет
                                             Весьма дурная слава !
КОЗЕЛ: (машет на гостей рукой) Почтенная хозяйка, 
                Ты спой нам и сыграй-ка!

♫ Песня «Seisata ja kuulata»

 КОЗЕЛ:  Бесподобно! Браво, браво!
                 Право, спела ты на славу!  
                 Спой-ка что-нибудь опять.
КОШКА:  Нет, давайте танцевать…  
                  Могу я вас развеселить,
                  И всех на танец пригласить.

♫ Танец «Чарльстон»

ГОСТИ: Мы сегодня все устали,
                 Дружно, весело плясали.
КОЗЕЛ: Уже темно!
                Пора нам в путь!
                Вам тоже надо отдохнуть!                             
КУРИЦА:  Какой прекрасный был прием!
ПЕТУХ:  Какой чудесный Кошкин дом!
СВИНЬЯ: Расставаться нам пора….
КОШКА и КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  До свидания, господа! (обнимаются, машут руками, уходят гости) 

КОШКА:  Василий-Кот, завесь окно!  
             Уже становится темно. 
             Две стеариновых свечи 
             Зажги для нас в столовой 
            Да разведи огонь в печи!
(Кот Василий  заходит в домик, вкючает лампу, выходит)
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Пожалуйте, готово!

КОШКА:  Спасибо, Васенька, мой друг!  
 (смотрит в сторону домика) Ой, что это такое?
                                     Пожар! Горим! Горим!
 ВСЕ: Тили-тили, тили-бом!
            Загорелся Кошкин дом!
Разбегайтесь, кто куда,
Пожарные спешите сюда!

♫ Пляска огня

Пожарные: Мы отважные ребята,
                И с огнем всегда дружны.
                Раз! Два! Раз! Два!
                Все потушим мы всегда!
♫ (Тушат, накрывают домик черной тканью)                                                            
 ВСЕ: Тили-бом!  Тили-бом!
        Вот и рухнул Кошкин дом! 
        Погорел со всем добром!
КОШКА:  Где теперь мы будем жить?
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Что я буду сторожить?...
♫ (Кошка плачет, Кот Василий ее гладит.)
КОШКА и КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Что нам делать,
 Как нам быть, надо помощи просить.
КОШКА:  Что же, Васенька, пойдем,
            Постучимся в первый дом!
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  В первом доме Петушки, петушки-озорники,
                     С курочками пляшут, крылышками машут.

♫ Танец Курочек и Петушка

 КОШКА:  Ах, хозяюшка,  наседка, 
             Сердобольная соседка!...
             Ты нас на ночь пусти,
              Мы измучились в пути!
КУРИЦА: Ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко,
                   Не впущу я никого!
ПЕТУХ: Не вступай со мной ты в споры,
            У меня большие шпоры.
            Ко-ко-ко!  Ку-ка-реку!
             Нет покоя старику!
КОШКА: (шепчет Курице на ухо) А зачем же в эту среду 
              Ты звала меня к обеду? 
КУРИЦА:  Я звала не навсегда, 
             И сегодня не среда. 
КОШКА:  Что же, Васенька, пойдем,
             Постучимся в другой дом. 
             Там живут Коза с Козлом!

♫ Танец «Mängutants»

КОШКА: Эй, хозяюшка, впусти,
            Мы измучились в пути.
КОЗА:  Вы спросите у Козла. 
          Он хозяин очень строгий!
КОЗА:  (говорит тихо) Говори, что места нет!
КОЗЕЛ: Мне Коза сейчас сказала, 
           Что у нас тут места мало. 
           Не могу я спорить с ней – 
           У нее рога длинней.
КОЗА: Шутит, видно бородатый !... 
          Да, у нас здесь тесновато… 
          Постучитесь вы к Свинье – 
          Место есть в ее жилье. 
КОШКА:  Что же, Васенька, пойдем, 
            Постучимся в третий дом. 

 ♫ (Кошка и Кот Василий идут к домику Свиньи)

КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  В третьем доме поросята,
                      Развеселые ребята.
                      Вот забор ее и хата. 
                      Смотрят в окна поросята. 
                      Все по лавочкам сидят, 
                      Из лоханочек едят.

♫ Игра на ложках

КОШКА:  Ты впусти меня, Свинья! 
             Я осталась без жилья. 
СВИНЬЯ: Нам самим простора мало – 
            Повернуться негде стало. 
            Есть просторнее дома, 
            Постучись туда, кума!
КОШКА:  Ах, Василий, мой Василий, 
             И сюда нас не пустили… 
             Что же, Васенька, пойдем,
             Постучим к котятам в дом.
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  У котят убогий дом,
                      Ни печки нет, ни крыши.
КОТЯТА: Почти под небом мы живем,
             А пол прогрызли мыши.  
КОШКА:  Простите, если я была, 
             Пред вами виновата.
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ:  Теперь наш дом сгорел дотла, 
                      Впустите нас, котята!
1-Й КОТЕНОК: Я навсегда забыть готов 
                    Обиды и насмешки. 
 2-Й КОТЕНОК:  Тесно жить здесь вчетвером, 
                      Будем строить новый дом. 

 КОШКА: Непременно строить нужно! 
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Ну-ка, сильно! Ну-ка, дружно! 
1-Й КОТЕНОК: Всей семьею, вчетвером, 
2-Й КОТЕНОК: Мы построим новый дом!

♫ (Кот везет по кругу тачку с кирпичами и лопатой)
КОТЯТ: Ряд за рядом бревна 
                 Мы положим ровно.(несут кирпичи)
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Ну, готово. А теперь – 
                                  Ставим лесенку и дверь.(несет кубик)
КОШКА: Окна расписные,
                   Ставенки резные.(несет раму от окна)
 1-Й КОТЕНОК: Вот и печка, 
                                И труба.(несет трубу)
2-Й КОТЕНОК: Для крылечка
                               Два столба.
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Чердачок построим. 
                                 Тёсом дом покроем. (несет гвозди и молоток)
КОШКА: Щелки паклею забьём.
ВСЕ: И готов наш новый дом!
КОШКА: Завтра будет новоселье.
КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: На всю улицу веселье.
ВСЕ: Тили-тили-тили-бом!
            Приходите в новый дом!                           Поклон
      КОНЕЦ СПЕКТАКЛЯ


http://files.mail.ru/IT59N1
http://files.mail.ru/82YGCX

----------


## zilena

Делала спектакль по сказке "Белоснежка" для детей с ОВ. Мы выступали на День инвалидов перед спонсорами. У меня дети, у которых очень плохая речь, память и т.д. Поэтому у детей только две коротких фразы. Социальных педагогов тоже нарядили в костюмы Лисы и Гнома, чтобы дети не расстерялись сами. Буду рада если кому-то ещё пригодится для использования с такой категорией детей.
"Белоснежка и семь гномов"
Музыкально-театрализованное представление по мотивам сказки «Белоснежка и семь гномов»
Зал оформлен в виде леса с опушкой (деревья, кусты, цветы). Сцена оформлена в виде домика гномов(нарисованная крыша из соломы, столбы-деревья по бокам сцены, дверь на занавесе); на самой сцене стол  со стульчиками,  кроватка в углу,  камин, на столе много разной посуды в куче, мусор на полу, игрушечные веники, вёдра, швабры, таз и полотенца.
Занавес закрыт. 

Звучит песня «Сказка»
Входит Фея сказок.

Фея сказок: Здравствуйте, я – Фея сказок. И сегодня я хочу вам рассказать одну старую сказку про принцессу Белоснежку.
Это было очень давно. В одной далёкой стране жила принцесса необыкновенной красоты. Она была белая, как снег, румяная, и черноволосая; и была за свою белизну названа Белоснежкой. Белоснежку все любили не только за красоту, Но и за её доброе сердце. А жила она с мачехой-королевой, которая очень гордилась своей красотой и 
никак не могла потерпеть, чтобы кто-нибудь мог с нею сравняться в красоте.
Притом у нее было такое волшебное зеркальце, перед которым она становилась и спрашивала:

Ну-ка, зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи!
Я ль на свете всех милее¸ всех румяней и белее.

А зеркальце ей отвечало:
Ты, королева, красива собой; 
А все же Белоснежка выше красой.

Ужаснулась королева, пожелтела, позеленела от зависти, и решила избавиться от Белоснежки. Позвала она однажды своего псаря и сказала: "Выведи эту девчонку в лес, чтобы она мне более на глаза не попадалась. Пусть она в лесу пропадёт.»
Псарь увел Белоснежку из дворца в лес, и сказал: " Ступай, бедная девочка и во дворец не возвращайся, а то королева тебя погубит". Осталась Белоснежка в дремучем лесу одна –одинешенька. Лес показался ей похож на страшную сказку. Ветки деревьев показались ей цепкими лапами хищных зверей. Испугалась Белоснежка и побежала, бежала, пока не упала и уснула. Когда же утром она проснулась, лес не был уже таким страшным и тоже начал просыпаться.
Звучат шумы леса, потом песня Белоснежки «Выглянуло солнце»
Появляется Белоснежка, танцует присаживается на пенёк на полянке. Из-за деревьев начинают выглядывать звери. Белоснежка протягивает к ним ладошки, звери к ней подходят ближе. В конце песни на проигрыш вместе танцуют.
Белоснежка: Здравствуй, лес, белочки, зайчики, лисички. Здравствуйте, все, все! Меня зовут Белоснежка. Давайте дружить.

Звери кивают.
Фея: Звери закивали Белоснежке и началась у них весёлая игра.
Белоснежка:
У кого тут хмурый вид?
Снова музыка звучит!
Подойдите все сюда,
Нас ждёт весёлая игра.
Дети-звери исполняют хоровод «На лесной опушке ёлочка росла».

Белоснежка. С вами хорошо, но мне надо найти такое место, где бы я могла спрятаться от злой королевы. Так что, я пошла.
Звери хватаются за Белоснежку и тянут её к дому гномов.
Белоснежка. Куда вы меня тащите?
Звери подводят её к дому гномов на сцене. Занавес немного приоткрыт.

Белоснежка. Это что, дом? Дом, в самой чаще леса, не верю своим глазам. Он такой маленький, будто игрушечный. (Заглядывает в него). Здесь, наверное, живут дети, у которых нет мамы. (Заходит в дом, открывает «двери-занавес») Какой здесь беспорядок, посуда грязная, вещи разбросаны, пол не метён! Ну что ж, придётся о них позаботиться, а вы мне поможете.
Звери в это время стоят гурьбой возле дома. Кивают головой и тоже заходят в дом.

Сценка «Уборка гостиной»(музыкальный фрагмент из мультфильма).
Под музыку дети-звери «моют посуду в тазике» (зайцы), белки выметают мусор за дверь мётлами,  выбивают ковёр палкой, лисичка и Белоснежка всё расставляют по местам.
Белоснежка.  Чисто в домике у деток. (обводит взглядом воображаемую комнату),
Звери вымыли тарелки,
Мусор вымели во двор,
Палкой выбили ковёр
А что у нас там (показывает на кроватки)? Ой, какие маленькие кроватки и нах что-то написано. (Читает.) Док, Чехун, Весельчак, Простак….имена-то какие смешные! Кто там дальше? Ворчун, Молчун, Соня… Спать-то как хочется (потягивается, зевает и ложится.)  
Звучит негромкая колыбельная музыка.
Звери её накрывают покрывалом и выходят из дома, Фея их зовёт за собой и уводит их за деревья, они там рассаживаются на пенёчки.
Звучит песня «Гномы – мы малюсенький народ»
В зал входят гномы с фонариками в одной руке, исполняют танец в середине зала, подходят к дому, делают удивлённый вид, останавливаются и осторожно заглядывают внутрь.
Фея. Гномы увидели свет в окошке своего домика и удивились. А когда они вошли в дом, то удивились ещё больше.
Гномы заходят в дом.
Фея. Посуда была вымыта, вещи сложены, пол сиял чистотой. Они подумали, что кто-то был в их домике и начали его искать.
Гномы ищут, заглядывают под стол, по углам.
Фея. Заглянули и в спальню.
Гномы на цыпочках подходят к кроваткам.
Гном. О, ужас! Это же великан!
Белоснежка просыпается, садится.
Белоснежка. Ой!
Гном. Какая красивая!
Все гномы рассматривают Белоснежку.
Белоснежка. Простите, если я вас напугала, но я так устала, что как только увидела кроватки, так сразу и уснула. А вы гномы. Правда? Подождите, сейчас я угадаю, кого как зовут. Ты- Док, а ты Весельчак. Соня, Молчун, Ворчун, Чихун и Простак.
Фея. А потом Белоснежка им поведала свою печальную историю и гномы решили, что раз такое дело, то пусть Белоснежка живёт у них, где её вряд ли достанет злая королева.
Пока Фея говорит, Белоснежка собирает вокруг себя гномиков и как-будто рассказывает им свою историю, гномы качают головами.
Белоснежка. Ну, а теперь, пока ужин готовится, у вас достаточно времени, чтобы умыться. Посмотрите на свои руки!
Гномы смотрят на руки и прячут их за спины.
Белоснежка. Кто не умоется, останется без ужина. 
Гномы отходят в сторону. Белоснежка готовит ужин.
Фея. Гномы поупрямились, но вымылись. А потом был ужин. Гномы никогда ещё так вкусно не ели. А после ужина они достали свои инструменты, и выяснилось, что они не так уж плохо танцуют, играют и поют. И как только зазвучала музыка, дом гномов со всех сторон обступили маленькие лесные жители и воцарилось всеобщее веселье.
Исполняется шумовой оркестр.
Исполняется песня «Пёстрый колпачок»
Игра «Прятки с колокольчиками».
Белоснежке завязывают глаза, гномам привязывают колокольчики, потом зверюшкам привязывают колокольчики, а гному завязывают глаза. 
Белоснежка под музыку их ловит.
Белоснежка. В жмурки будем мы играть,
Гномы будут убегать.
Колокольчик золотой 
Побежит вместе с тобой.
Играют 1 раз, меняются.
Белоснежка. Сколько сегодня радости!
Очень хороший денёк.
Знать не хотим усталости,
Сыграем ещё разок.
Играют звери.
Белоснежка. У кого тут хмурый вид?
Снова музыка звучит. 
Собирайтесь все, пора!
Ждёт нас дружная игра.
Фея. (закрывает занавес). Так и стали жить Белоснежка у гномов.
Дом гномов она содержала в большом порядке; поутру они обыкновенно уходили в горы на поиски меди и золота, вечером возвращались в свою хижинку, и тогда для них всегда была готова еда. Весь день Белоснежка оставалась одна-одинешенька в доме, а потому добрые гномики предостерегали ее и говорили: "Берегись своей мачехи! Она скоро прознает, где ты находишься, так не впускай же никого в дом, кроме нас".
А королева-мачеха благодаря зеркальцу узнала, что Белоснежка живёт у гномов. 
И стала она думать о том, как бы  извести падчерицу, потому что ей непременно хотелось быть первой красавицей во всей стране. И решила она с помощью отравленного яблочка усыпить Белоснежку навсегда. Она превратилась в старушку и стала совершенно неузнаваемой. Однажды поутру, она дождалась, когда гномы уйдут на работу, постучалась в домик и предложила Белоснежке отравленное яблочко для пирога. Но сначала уговорила её откусить от него кусочек. Белоснежка откусила и…..уснула. Когда вечером семеро гномов вернулись домой, то увидели Белоснежку, которая крепко спала, и как они не старались её разбудить, она не просыпалась. Притом она и не двигалась, и не шевелилась. Гномики  посадили её на стульчик  и стали плакать. Все лесные жители прослышали про спящую Белоснежку и стали приносить ей каждый день цветы и сладости, а гномы, по очереди дежурили возле неё. Но Белоснежка всё не просыпалась.
Звучит песня «Спящая красавица» 
Фея снова открывает занавес. В центре сидит Белоснежка на стуле, рядом сидят гномы (кто стоит, кто присел на одно колено). Звери держат цветочки, ставят их в вазу.
Музыка звучит тише, фея рассказывает на фоне музыки.  
Фея. Все так переживали за Белоснежку, что произошло чудо и Белоснежка проснулась.
Белоснежка просыпается, встаёт, обнимает всех.
Белоснежка. Ах, как долго я спала. А где же мой королевич? А … это был только сон. Я так рада снова вас всех видеть.
Все. Ура!!!  
Фея. Так и осталась Белоснежка у гномов. Но в тайне от них она мечтала, что когда-нибудь её все-таки найдёт королевич и увезёт в свой дворец. Случилось как-то, что в тот лес заехал королевич и подъехал к дому гномов, намереваясь в нем переночевать. Он увидел там красавицу Белоснежку,  узнал в ней принцессу,  в которую был влюблён и увёз её к себе во дворец, где они жили долго и счастливо. Но это было потом. А пока…
все были и так счастливы.
Под фонограмму песни «Мы вместе» все герои выстраиваются полкругом, кланяются и уходят».

----------

Елена Горячих (21.01.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Два жадных медвежонка.

 Пьеса для детей
По мотивам Венгерской
 народной сказки

Действующие лица:

 Мама-медведица
 Первый медвежонок
 Второй медвежонок
 Лиса*

В лесу на полянке играют два медвежонка.

Ведущий

 Живут себе в лесу глухом
 Два непослушных медвежонка,
 Им всё на свете не по чём:
 Весь день резвятся, да и только.
 И слушаться маму совсем не хотят:
 Играют, смеются и снова шалят.
 Вот стали немного они подрастать.


Первый медвежонок

 Хочу целый мир поскорей увидать.

Второй медвежонок

 Ты, веришь? Я тоже мечтаю об этом.
 Отправимся, в путь ведь тепло ещё, лето.

Мама медведица

 Куда же пойдёте вы, милые дети?

Первый медвежонок

 Узнать мы желаем:
 Есть счастье на свете?

 Второй медвежонок
 Его непременно должны мы найти.
 В какую же сторону лучше идти?

Оглядывается по сторонам и разводит руками.

Мама-медведица

 Родимые, вы без меня пропадёте.
 А счастье? Ах, где же его вы найдёте?
 То дождик, то снег, то жара, а то стужа.
 Как быть, если вдруг гололёд или лужа?
 Останьтесь, прошу вас, мои непоседы.
 А если в дороге настигнут вас беды, –
 Как справитесь с ними, мои шалунишки,
 Мои косолапые мишки-братишки?

Первый медвежонок

 И слушать тебя вовсе мы не хотим.

Второй медвежонок

 Из дома с тобой всё равно убежим.

 Шепчет на ухо другому медвежонку.

Мама-медведица

Постойте, Постойте! Вернитесь домой.
 Без вас будет очень мне плохо одной.

(Медвежата убегают, а мама-медведица сидит на пеньке и плачет)


 2 акт

Два медвежонка идут по дороге и поют песню.

 1
 Идём с тобой по свету
 За счастьем, а в пути
 Нам солнце ярко светит,
 Кругом одни цветы.

 2
 Бежит себе искриться
 Прозрачная река
 И в водах её быстрых
 Танцуют облака.

 3
 А с ними в хороводе
 Деревья и поля.
 Кружит под небосводом
 Сегодня вся земля.

3 акт

(Смена декораций)

 Первый медвежонок

 Проголодался что-то я,
 Поесть какой-нибудь еды.

 Второй медвежонок

 Бурлит в желудке у меня,
 И нет, уж, сил моих идти.
 Пожалуй, надо бы присесть.

 Садиться на пенёк, второй медвежонок рядом с ним.

 Первый медвежонок

 Ох, как же хочется мне есть!

 Второй медвежонок

 Взгляни, вокруг одна трава.
 Но что такое вижу я:
 Головка сыра! Вот те, на?
 А запах! – Кругом голова.

 Первый медвежонок

 Мы пир закатим праздничный.
 Но только, чур, не жадничать.

Второй медвежонок

 Мой сыр, его заметил я.

 Первый медвежонок

 Нет, отдавай его сюда.

 Второй медвежонок

 Отдать тебе? Так не пойдёт.
 К нам кто-то, кажется, идёт.

Звучит музыка.

 Второе действие

 1 акт

 Бежит по тропинке под музыку, пританцовывая, лиса. Останавливается.



Лиса
 День добрый, молодые люди!
 Зачем шуметь так, право будет.

Первый медвежонок

 Хотим спросить у Вас совета.

Второй медвежонок

 У нас к Вам вот какое дело:

 Первый медвежонок

 Как поделить нам сыр умело?

Лиса

 Берусь, друзья, помочь вам в этом.

 (Лиса отходит в сторону и в зрительный зал читает монолог)

 Я – рыжая лисица
 И всё мне по плечу.
 Мне ль хитрости учится?
 Я жадных проучу.

 Зачем шуметь и спорить?
 Им даже невдомёк:
 Я разрешу их ссору,
 Им, преподав урок.

 Себя не позабуду
 В столь неурочный час.
 О, не судите, люди,
 Меня на этот раз.

(Лиса подходит к медвежатам)

 Нуждаетесь в моём участьи:
 Сыр разделю я на две части.

(Лиса разламывает сыр)

 Первый медвежонок

 Один кусок другого больше.

 Второй медвежонок

 А этот, кажется, мне тоньше.

 Лиса

 Попробую ещё разок.
 Сейчас я откушу кусок
 От большего. Ой, как же вкусно!
 Не передать вам мои чувства.

 Первый медвежонок

 Да, нет! Опять, опять неровно.

Лиса

 Себя ведёте вы не скромно.
 Терпение! Ещё чуть-чуть.
 Достанется вам что-нибудь.

 (С ухмылкой лиса откусывает опять сыр.)

Первый медвежонок

 Один кусок – он меньше снова.

Лиса

 И, что? Делить начнём по новой.
 Но вот, смотрите: вам две крошки.
 А, ну-ка, подставляй ладошки.
 И поровну теперь зато.
 Уж, не обидится никто.
 И будут все сегодня сыты –
 Приятного вам аппетита!

Мишки сидят удручённые горем, склонив головы над оставшимися кусочками сыра
 Лиса читает заключительный монолог в зрительный зал.

 Все, кажется, свершилось
 Задуманное мной.
 И что же получилось?
 Досталось мне одной,
 Так много-много сыра,
 Хитрюга я, проныра!

 Два жадных медвежонка
 Сидят себе в сторонке:
 Подумать есть над чем, –
 Осталися ни с чем.
 Но будут впредь умней,
 Уступчивей, добрей.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*" Пасхальная Сказка"*

(Для старших и подготовительной групп) 

Зал празднично украшен к Пасхе. На центральной стене символы Пасхи – Зайчики и цыплята, цветы. Около центральной стены стоит ширма – теремок. Перед ней скамейка. Дети располагаются с трёх сторон зала. Центр свободен.
 Входит Сказочница. Звучит музыка. 
СКАЗОЧНИЦА:
 Давным-давно это было. На опушке леса в маленьком домике жил-был Петушок Петя.
 Любимая Курочка Варя с цыплятами уехала к родным в деревню на праздник. Приболел Петя.
 Горлышко красное и кукарекать по утрам он не может. 
Петушок остался только со своим верным другом – Дружком. И в светлый праздник он загрустил. 
ДРУЖОК:
 Гав-гав! На дворе Весна, праздник! Хватит хворать! Давай лучше за дело возьмёмся и наведём в доме порядок. Я слышал, что сегодня в лес гости пожалуют. Надобно их встретить. ПЕТУШОК: И то, правда. Я в доме приберусь, а ты окна помой да двор подмети. (Под музыку наводят порядок) ПЕТУШОК: Хорошо у нас, Дружок? ДРУЖОК: Хорошо - то, хорошо. Только поворчать охота. Ни куличика, ни пасхи. Как же гостей встречать? Слышишь? За лесом пение раздаётся. Никак гости к нам спешат. А в доме одни яйца.
 Дети исполняют песню про Пасху.
 (Появляется Мышка) 
МЫШКА:
 Чей домок-теремок, кто в домике живет? 
ПЕТУШОК:
 Я – Петя-Петушок, да мой друг – пёс Дружок. А ты кто?
 МЫШКА:
 А я – Мышка-Норушка. Я для вас принесла муки. Будут у вас блины да пирожки. Но пришла я не одна, а гостей привела. 
(Петушок здоровается с ребятами). 
Мука не простая. Поиграешь с детьми, тесто само меситься будет.

 СКАЗОЧНИЦА:
 Вот и мука теперь у Петушка есть. 

Проводится игра «Найди пару». 

(Появляется Кошка)
 КОШКА: 
Кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
 МЫШКА:
 Ой, спасите, Кошка! 
КОШКА:
 Не пугайся, меня, крошка! Праздник сегодня. Нельзя никого обижать. Я сметанки принесла. А чтобы её получить – надо с ребятами поплясать. 

СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 
Посмотрите – Кошечка Мышку не стала обижать! Ради такого праздника свою любимую сметанку Петушку отдала. 

Исполняется танец «Семь прыжков». 

(Появляется Бабочка, звонит в колокольчик)
 БАБОЧКА: 
Кто в теремочке живёт? Кто звонко песни поёт? 
ПЕТУШОК:
 Я когда-то звонко пел, а сейчас охрип. Вот Дружок меня лечит.
 БАБОЧКА: 
Тогда я вовремя прилетела. Нектар тебе принесла. И горлышко полечишь и кулич вкусным испечёшь на праздник.
 Но у меня к тебе просьба: «Мне ребята помогали нектар собирать, нужно с ними поиграть». 
ПЕТУШОК:
 С удовольствием. На дворе весна. С сосулек капель падает да в ручейки собирается. Вот я сейчас и проверю, какие ребята ловкие и как считать умеют.
 Проводится игра «Капельки и ручеёк». 
СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 
Сколько уже продуктов набралось – и яйца, и мука, и сметана, и сахар. По-моему, уже можно что-то испечь… Как вы думаете, что можно из этих продуктов испечь? ДЕТИ: Кулич! 
СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 

Верно! Кулич! (К домику подходит Белочка и звонит в колокольчик) 

БЕЛОЧКА:
Чей домок-теремок, кто в домике живет? 
ДРУЖОК: 
Друг мой, Петя-Петушок! А ты кто? 
БЕЛОЧКА: 
А я белочка - умелочка. Давно с Петушком дружу, а в гостях у него не бывала. Птички весточку принесли, что петушок на праздник один остался и приболел. Так я ему припасла изюма да орехов целый кузовок. Но ребята должны его развеселить, песенку спеть да поплясать. Тогда быстрее он поправится. 

СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 
Ну, теперь кулич выйдет особенно вкусный – Белочка изюма и орехов принесла. Исполняется песенка «Цветные яйца» и пляска «Светит месяц». (К домику подходят Лиса и Зайчик) 

СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 
Ой, и хитра, Лисица! Как же, Зайчик, не боится? 

ЛИСА:
 В такой праздник нам нельзя враждовать. (Звонят в колокольчик) 
ЗАЙЧИК И ЛИСА: 
Чей домок-теремок, кто в домике живет? ДРУЖОК:
 Это я – пес Дружок, да мой друг Петушок! А ты, рыжая, зачем пожаловала? 
ЗАЙЧИК
: Мы не ссориться пришли. Прими от нас, дружок, масла комок, да белый творожок. 

СКАЗОЧНИЦА:
 И Лиса и Зайчик не стали ссориться, а принесли творожок и масло. Теперь Петушок и Дружок смогут еще что-то приготовить… Что?
 ДЕТИ: 
Творожную пасху! 

СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 
Правильно! Пасху! 
ЗАЙЧИК И ЛИСА:
 А чтобы она была очень вкусной, надо дружно поиграть – яйца с горки покатать.
 Проводится игра – соревнование «Красная горка».
 СКАЗОЧНИЦА: 
Ну, как ты, Петушок, себя чувствуешь? 
ПЕТУШОК: 
Замечательно. И горлышко не болит (пробует покукарекать) и настроение боевое да веселое. А самое главное, если бы не друзья – не было бы и угощения. А за это я приглашаю всех на веселый танец «Деревянная кукла». 

Исполняется танец «Деревянная кукла».
 Петушок и его друг угощают детей. Праздник заканчивается.

 СКАЗОЧНИЦА:
 Вот и сказке конец, а кто слушал – молодец!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Пасхальная сказка*   « *Заяц и краски».*

 Дети собираются в зале. Звучит спокойная и лирическая инструментальная музыка. Стена красочно оформлена. Впереди стоит небольшой дом.

 ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
(На скамейке сидит заяц и плачет. Это замечает маленький ангел, который с тучки смотрел на землю. Быстро спускается с небес и спрашивает Зайца…)
АНГЕЛ:
 Что с тобой бедный Зайчишка? На земле и на небесах все радуются весеннему празднику (Заяц продолжает плакать).

ЗАЯЦ:
 Несчастный, я очень несчастный! Запятнали моё хорошее имя и я этого не переживу. 
АНГЕЛ: 
Нечего тебе так расстраиваться. Сейчас дети тебя развеселят. Поможем Зайчику? 
ДЕТИ:
 Да! Исполняется «Парный танец». (Заяц плачет) 
 АНГЕЛ:
 Ты всё ещё плачешь? Расскажи, может я смогу тебе помочь? 
ЗАЯЦ (вытирает слёзы, провёл руками по ушам и рассказывает…):
 Ох, мне так страшно думать об этом. Всю свою сознательную жизнь я был честным, а теперь меня будут называть обманщиком и вруном. Каждый год я вовремя готовил подарки на Пасху, а в этом году ребятишки зря будут искать пёстрые яйца. А так как не найдут их, могут на меня обидеться. Они подумают: «Ох, уж этот пасхальный Заяц – подвёл нас. Доверять ему нельзя». А я ничего не смогу поделать, потому что мои зайчата истратили все краски. А купец в долг новых не даёт. 
АНГЕЛ:
 Разве это горе, чтобы так расстраиваться? Я могу тебе достать такие краски, которых нет ни у одного художника на земле. Я живу на небе, где пользуются только волшебными вещами, и, кроме того, я являюсь первым советником Его Величества – Солнца. 
ЗАЯЦ: 
Да ты что! Какой ты добрый!
 АНГЕЛ: 
На то я и Ангел. Всего хорошего! Сейчас у меня времени больше нет и я должен все небесные окна к празднику помыть, а завтра вернусь и принесу тебе краски. А ребята с тобой поиграют. 
Проводится игра: «Катись, катись яичко». 
. ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
Ангел улетел домой и начал работать, а когда её закончил, полетел к Солнцу и сказал… 
АНГЕЛ: 
Там на земле сидит бедный пасхальный Зайчик и плачет, потому что у него нет красок, чем покрасить к празднику яйца. Не дало бы ты немного жёлтой краски?
 СОЛНЦЕ: 
С удовольствием. Моя самая главная обязанность – приносить всем радость и тепло. Но для этого ты должен что-нибудь спеть или сплясать. 
АНГЕЛ:
 Ой, Солнышко! А я забыл все слова и движения. Можно, мне дети помогут? 
СОЛНЦЕ: 
С удовольствием посмотрю на деток. 

Исполняется песня «Цветные яйца». 
Исполняется танец. 

 ВЕДУЩАЯ: 
Солнышку понравилось, и оно дало жёлтую краску. (Солнышко уходит). 
Ангел летит дальше и встречает большую Тучу, которая мешает в большом котле краски. 
АНГЕЛ: 
то ты там делаешь?
 ТУЧКА: 
Ой! Какой ты любопытный! Всё хочешь знать. Небо хочу покрасить. За зиму оно стало бледным.
 АНГЕЛ: 
Понятно. Дорогая тучка! Дай мне немного синей краски. Я её отнесу пасхальному Зайцу, чтобы он смог для детей яйца покрасить.
 ТУЧКА:
 С удовольствием. Люблю другим радость приносить. Я дам её тебе, если ты со мной поиграешь и детей пригласишь. 

Проводится игра: «Найди пару!»
. ТУЧКА:
 Вот тебе синяя краска и ты можешь идти к Зайчику.
 АНГЕЛ: 
Не-е-ет! Мне этих красок мало!. Может у тебя ещё есть? 
ТУЧКА: 
Тогда иди к Радуге. У неё много разных красок. Она тебе поможет. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
Ангел пошёл искать радугу. А она в это время тоже готовилась к празднику. Раскрашивала всё вокруг весенними красками. 
АНГЕЛ:
 Здравствуй, Радуга! С праздником тебя!
 РАДУГА:
 Спасибо! И тебя поздравляю! Что случилось? Ты так редко в гости приходишь!
 АНГЕЛ: 
У друга моего Зайчика – беда. Закончились краски, и он не сможет завтра подарить всем цветные яйца. Все будут считать его обманщиком. Надо помочь. Солнце дало жёлтую краску, тучка – синюю. Но этого мало. Яйца должны быть пёстрыми, как твой наряд. Может ты, поможешь ему? 

РАДУГА:
 Хорошо! Я подарю тебе цветные яйца с красками. Но они будут тогда рисовать, когда дети выполнят все задания. 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: 
Подаёт ему корзинку с цветными яйцами, а в каждом яйце задание. 

АНГЕЛ:
 Спасибо тебе, Радуга! Ты выручила бедного Зайчика. Поспешу его обрадовать. 

РАДУГА:
 Я люблю приносить радость людям. Прощай!
 ВЕДУЩИЙ: 

Ангел вернулся к Зайчику.

 АНГЕЛ: Вот тебе краски, но ты должен поиграть с детьми и тогда краски начнут действовать. Удачи тебе! 
(Ангел уходит). 

ЗАЙЧИК: 
Спасибо! Ты меня очень выручил. А вы, дети, поможете мне поиграть?
 ДЕТИ:
 Да! 


Проводятся игры игры- аттракционы, пляски.
 1. Зелёное яйцо – Составь слово.
 2. Оранжевое – Танец 
3. Голубое – «Кто быстрее по цвету соберёт яйца».
 4. Фиолетовое – Танец 
5. Белое – отгадывают весенние загадки. 
ЗАЙЧИК: Н
у вот, сейчас Зайчиха с Зайчатами сядут за работу и завтра все смогут получить в подарок цветные яйца. И никто меня не назовёт обманщиком. Мне надо им помочь, но на прощание, я хочу с вами поплясать. 
Выходите! 
Исполняется совместный танец по выбору.
 (Зайчик прощается и уходит).
 ВЕДУЩАЯ:
 Понравилась вам история? (Ответ детей). Спасибо Зайчику за праздник. Мы тоже поспешим в группы доделывать свои подарки. _

----------


## Оптимистка

Сказка "Марья-краса, русая коса" по мотивам русских народных сказок
Фонограммы к сказке
Постановка для городского конкурса "Театральная капель" http://youtu.be/3Ek9s6UQ-W0

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), finocka (11.01.2021), galyamul (06.07.2021), Treya (04.02.2019), Лариса12 (21.02.2021), Лилия60 (25.05.2021)

----------


## максимкас

Лесной колобок - колючий бок  (сказка и для кукольного театра и для постановки)

Ведущий. 
Жил-был Колобок, да не тот, что от деда с бабкой убежал, а другой.
Катится колобок по дорожке, а навстречу ему волк.

Волк. 
Колобок, колобок я тебя съем!

Колобок.
Не ешь меня, серый, я тебе песенку спою:
"Я лесной колобок - колючий бок!
Я по коробу не метен,
Я под кустиком рос
Весь колючками оброс,
Я на ощупь не хорош,
Меня голыми руками не возьмёшь!
Я от дедушки ушёл, я от бабушки ушёл,
От тебя, волк, подавно уйду!

Вед.
Волк рассердился-хвать его лапой. Волку- ой, больно! А колобок подскочил и покатился по дорожке, только волк его и видел! Катится колобок-навстречу ему медведь.

Медведь.
Колобок, колобок я тебя съем!

Колобок.
Где тебе, косолапому, съесть меня!
Я лесной колобок-колючий бок!
Я по коробу не скребён, по сусеку не метен,
Я под кустиком рос, весь колючками оброс...
От тебя, медведь, подавно уйду!

Вед.
Медведь разозлился, хотел его в пасть схватить, губы наколол - ой, больно! А колобок опять покатился - только медведь его и видел! Катится колобок-навстречу ему лиса.

Лиса.
Колобок, колобок, куда ты катишься?

Колобок.
Качусь по дорожке.

Лиса.
Колобок, колобок, спой мне песенку!

Колобок.
Я лесной колобок - колючий бок...
От тебя, лиса, не хитро уйти!

Вед. 
И только было покатиться по дорожке - лиса его тихонечко, одними коготками толк в канаву! Колобок - плюх в воду! Мигом развернулся, заработал лапками и поплыл. Тут все увидели, что это совсем не колобок, а кто? 
Правильно, настоящий лесной ёжик!

----------


## NilaI

> ПРОШУ ОЧЕНЬ обновить ссылки - они не рабочие


Инночка, обновляю ссылку:
"КОШКИН ДОМ"
    по мотивам С. Маршака

сказка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...41#post4345441

фото http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...80#post4356080

----------


## брум

Драматизация 

По мотивам сказки «Весёлые истории про бабушку Ягу»

Ягусин праздник

Звучит музыка. Ведущий читает текст, все действия происходят по тексту.
Ведущий:
Баба Яга проснулась рано, сделала зарядку, подмела избушку, заставила умыться и почистить зубы кота. Старого ворона отправила с приглашениями к гостям.

Звучит «Каравай». Баба Яга напевает себе под нос.

Кот Ворчун:
Сколько тебе лет, Ядвига Ивановна?

Яга:
И не стыдно тебе, Ворчуша, женщину о возрасте спрашивать? Может, и много годков, но в душе я – молодая.

Ведущий:
Яга вымыла руки с мылом , надела передник и стала тесто месить. Замесила, укутала старым цветным платком и поставила на окошко. Теперь и собой заняться можно: аккуратно расчесала волосы, надела новое платье и стала вертеться перед зеркалом.

Яга:
Зеркало, зеркало, правду скажи кто всех красивей в нашей глуши?

Зеркало:
Хоть полмира обойти, лучше Ёжки не найти!

Яга:
Ах, ты, старое, подхалимное стекло! Ну, всё равно, приятно!

Ведущий:
Прилетел ворон и доложил:
Гости будут!

Баба Яга стала печь пироги. Сладкий ванильный запах заполнил всю избушку. Накрыла скатерть 

Яга:
Между прочим, не просто скатерть, а бывшую самобранку – после ремонта испортилась, э-эх.

Ведущий:
Поставила горячие пироги на стол и стала гостей поджидать. Первым, как всегда, Змей Горыныч появился. Забыв старую обиду, пришёл Горыныч Ягу поздравить. Шаль узорную ей принёс. 

Яга:
Ай, да подарок, спасибо, Змей, удружил. только что это, моль её что ли, побила? Ну да ладно, сгодится, спину зимой буду укутывать. 

Ведущий:
Змей обиженно сел на лавку за столом. Тук-тук, появился другой гость – Леший.

Яга: 
Что ты мне, Алёшенька, подаришь, чем Ягу потешишь? А-а! Грибочки в лукошке. А вдруг, грибы несъедобные? Ещё отравишь женщину в день рождения. Ну, да ладно. Корзинка пригодится нитки и пуговицы складывать.

Ведущий: вот и Леший обиделся, поджал губы. Тук-тук. Третий гость стучится. Чудо-Юдо прилетело, в трубе загудело. 

Яга: 
Здравствуй, Юдик, дорогой. Что ты мне принёс? А, духи. Говоришь, «Лесной аромат». Дай-ка, понюхаю. Тьфу, тьфу, как пахнут болотом! Не лесной аромат, а болотный! Ладно, от комаров натираться буду, авось, сгодится. Ну, пора за стол садиться, гости дорогие. Да только я так старалась вам угодить, что притомилась. Немного на печи полежу, отдохну.

Ведущий:
И Баба Яга громко захрапела. Когда она проснулась, то гостей уже не было. 

Яга: 
И чего они так рано ушли, Ворчуша?

Ведущий: 
А вы, ребята, не знаете, почему гости ушли гости Бабы Яги?

----------


## Anneska

Девочки, есть ли у кого нибудь хорошая постановка "Красной шапочки" ? Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Zetik

Прошу помощи в музыкальном оформлении сказки "Крошка Енот". Кроме песни "Улыбка" ничего в голову не идет! Девочки, может кто-то уже делал?

----------


## vnp

МУХА  - ЦОКОТУХА НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД
ВЕДУЩИЙ Одну простую сказку, а может и не сказку,
                     А может, не простую, хотим вам рассказать.
                    Её мы помним с детства, а может, и не с детства,
                    А может и не помним, но будем вспоминать!
                    Муха – муха – Цокотуха по прозванию Варюха,
                    Шла по полю неспеша…
МУХА     Ах, погода хороша!
Вот настал мой день варенья! Эх, куплю – ку угощенья,
                  Позову – ка в дом гостей, 7 ведь – это юбилей!
                 Вот и денежка нашлась, Цокотуху дождалась.
	 Время ехать за едой. Эй, такси, маршрутка, стой!
ТАКСИСТ  Вы такси здесь вызывали?
       Вас прошу, скорей садитесь. Не забудьте, пристегнитесь!
                   Куда надо подвезу. С ветерком вас прокачу!
ВЕДУЩИЙ     Пошла Муха на базар и купила самовар.
Ну а к чаю угощенье: кекс ореховый, печенье,
Шоколад и мармелад… Накупила всё подряд!
                          Не впихать в грузовичок….
МУХА  Классный будет пикничок!
              Эй вы, гости, приходите, приползайте и летите…
              К трём часам за стол сажусь, а пока что приберусь.
              Нынче Муха – Цокотуха именинница!
ВЕДУЩИЙ  Гости долго не рядились,  все по моде нарядились,
                      И едва пробило три, уж толпились у двери.
                      Приходили к Мухе  Кошки…
ТАНЕЦ КОШЕК
1КОШКА Опоздали мы немножко!
  У меня с утра дела: в шесть ноль – ноль в спортзал зашла,
                 Пресс немножко покачала, два часа – совсем устала!
                После маникюр и стрижка, завтрак – из овсянки пышка!
2 КОШКА  А я за платьем в магазин. Осмотрела сто витрин!
                   Самый праздничный наряд то велик, то маловат.
	  Но теперь я при параде и тебя, подружка, ради
	 Песнь мур-мурную свою непременно уж спою…
ПЕСНЯ КОШЕК. (мотив «В траве сидел кузнечик)
Тебя мы поздравляем, счастливой быть желаем,
И лапкой поправляем кошачие усы….
Представьте себе, представьте себе и съесть уже мечтаем
Представьте себе, представьте себе кусочек колбасы.
Будь умной, энергичной, подружкою отличной,
Успехов в жизни личной и ма-аленькую мышь!
Представьте себе, представьте себе поездки заграничной,
Представьте себе, представьте себе и в Лондон и в Париж!
ВЕДУЩИЙ. Прилетали бабочки…(прилетают  2 бабочки и моль)

1БАБОЧКА Здравствуй, моя лапочка! С днём рождения поздравляю!
И тебе я посвящаю этот маленький  сюрприз (дарит бусы)
МУХА Я в восторге! Браво! Бис!
Бабочки – красавицы, кушайте варенье, вам оно понравится…
2 БАБОЧКА  Вредно для диеты. Пища нездоровая – чипсы, кириешки,
                        Будешь ты здоровая, если есть орешки! 
(дарит орешки, бабочки летят за стол, Моль облетает Муху, рассматривает юбку)
МОЛЬ Эх, вкуснейший трикотаж, слюнки вытекают аж!
МУХА За столом полно всего!
МОЛЬ Не люблю я из того, а вот юбка – просто класс!
            Дай лизнуть хотя бы раз!
МУХА Эта юбка от Кардена,  стоит тысячу рублей!
             И смотреть туда не смей!
МОЛЬ От Кардена  - не хочу, к шторкам лучше полечу..(летит к столу)
ВЕДУЩИЙ Ой, а это кто такая? Вся такая заводная….

ПЧЁЛКА  Здравствуй, добрая подружка! Поздравляю тебя, Мушка!
      Мой привет тебе с цветка! Ты, гляжу, тут не одна…
Бусы стильные откуда?  Где  нашла такое чудо?
А у нас пчелиный рой весь жужжит как заводной,
       Что у Мухи день рожденья, песни, танцы, угощенье…
                        Заглянуть и я решила…
МУХА Очень мудро поступила!
ПЧЁЛКА  С днём рожденья поздравляю, счастья, радости желаю,
                Э –сэ – мэсок и цветов, самых – самых тёплых слов…(дарит цветы)
                Пусть исполнятся мечты и счастливой станешь ты!
                Ради праздничного дня мы станцуем для тебя.
ТАНЕЦ («Итальянская полька»  Рахманинов)
ВЕДУЩИЙ  Тараканы прибегали, поздравление зачитали…
1 ТАРАКАН Дорогая наша Муха, ты совсем уже большуха!
     Можно в школу не ходить, целый день баклуши бить!
2 ТАРАКАН  Ты чего сказал такое?
Это ж только мы с тобою ищем завтрак на полу.
Тараканов ведь к столу очень редко приглашают,
                      Чаще тапком в них кидают.
1 ТАРАКАН Ой, прости, не та бумажка. Быть неграмотными тяжко!
(другому таракану)
                      Ты читай уже давай, если хочешь каравай!
3 ТАРАКАН  Дорогая наша Мушка, будь прекрасна, как пампушка!
                    Не болей и не ленись, на пятёрочки учись. Песни пой и не скучай!
МУХА Попрошу к столу на чай!
            Я ж пойду открою дверь, кто пришёл ко мне теперь?
(входят блошки)
1БЛОШКА Рады видеть тебя, Мушка!
Как вчера мы колдовали, в зеркале кривом видали,
       Словно дивный райский сон, сладкий стол на сто персон!
2 БЛОШКА Там ореховый рулет, килограммов 5 конфет,
                     Груши, персики, гранаты и фруктовые салаты, 
                    Чипсы, фанта, кока-кола…
3 БЛОШКА Мы решили для прикола заклинанье прочитать
И попробовать узнать, чей же это день рожденья?
                       И, без всякого сомненья, получили враз ответ:
                      Это Мушке семь ведь лет!  (Приглашают всех на танец)
ТАНЕЦ «4 ТАРАКАНА И СВЕРЧОК»
ВЕДУЩИЙ Вдруг какой-то паучок к нашей Мухе топ да топ…
ПАУК Время музыку включать, приглашаю танцевать!
МУХА  Отпусти, отпусти, отпустите!
ПАУК Не хочу, не могу, не могу!
МУХА Вы мне руку так сильно не жмите!
ПАУК А вы знаете, я и не жму!
МУХА Дорогие гости, помогите, паука поскорей прогоните!
            Он лентяй и баловник, хитрый вредный озорник!
ВЕДУЩИЙ  Только гости испугались, только гости разбежались
                     По щелям и по углам и сидят тихонько там..
ПАУК Мне помощник здесь не нужен!
            Съесть могу я Муху сам, хватит места и гостям!
ВЕДУЩИЙ Вдруг откуда-то летит маленький комарик,
                   А в руках не динамит, а воздушный шарик…
КОМАРИК Не боюсь я паука, припугну его слегка!
ВЕДУЩИЙ  Подлетает к пауку, муху отнимает,
                     А потом он, что есть сил, паука кусает!
КОМАРИК Я в подарок вам принёс самый лучший шарик!
                     Приглашаю вас в полёт к солнцу, на Канары!
ВЕДУЩИЙ  Муху за руку берёт и к окошечку ведёт.
КОМАРИК Я злодея погубил?
МУХА Погубил!
КОМАРИК Я тебя освободил?
МУХА Освободил!
КОМАРИК А теперь душа – девица, будем дальше веселиться!

ТАНЕЦ «ДЕТИ И ПРИРОДА»

(Общий  поклон, представление артистов)

----------

мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## Anytka-80

Девочки, обновляю ссылки на "Дюймовочку"
http://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=K...OvV/JLVPRJs%3D

----------

finocka (11.01.2021), linker_59 (24.05.2021), Vassa (16.12.2018), Марфа Васильна Я (13.03.2020)

----------


## Lana-1969

Девочки,обращаюсь к вам с огромной просьбой.Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть подборка музыки к театральной постановке к сказке "Гуси-лебеди".Этот спектакль ставила Татьяна-муза,но срок хранения файла истек.Я ей написала в личку,но она не отвечает.Может быть кто-нибудь скачивал,пришлите пожалуйста в личку,очень,очень надо!Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## максимкас

Неплохая и несложная инсценировка "Волк и семеро козлят", подойдет на любой праздник.

Кукушка.
Там где речка-баловница по камням течет-струится,
Там, где лес густой шумит дом бревенчатый стоит.
Подойду-ка я к окошку и послушаю немножко...
Тишина. Все крепко спят. Лес баюкает козлят.

(песня "Утро в лесу" муз. Галкиной)

1ёлка.
Шу-шу-шу! Ой, что знаю, что скажу.
Стала модницей коза, красит губы и глаза,
Носит новые сапожки, носит с камешком сережки.
Сшила новый сарафан, чтоб понравиться всем нам!

2ёлка.
Шу-шу-шу, ой, что знаю, что скажу.
Серый волк здесь пробегал по секрету мне сказал,
Что сегодня всех подряд переловит он козлят.
Зубы точит съесть их хочет.

(звучит музыка, Коза будит козлят)

Коза.
Козлятушки, пора вставать!
Милые мои козлята на работу я спешу.
Каша здесь, капуста рядом, ешьте очень вас прошу.

Козлята.
Не волнуйся, все съедим
Мы одни здесь посидим.

Коза.
Ох, волнуюсь я за вас, слезы капают из глаз.

(под муз. "Солнечная капель" Коза прощается, уходит)

Козлята.
1. Жаль, что мама ушла в лес.

2. У нее свои дела.

3. Целый день опять без мамы!

4. Ну, не хнычь, не будь упрямым.

5. В дом козлята, дверь закроем

Все. И такое там устроим!

(уходят в дом)

1ёлка.
Слышишь, ёлка?

2ёлка.
Слышу, слышу...

Обе.
Ой, козлята, тише, тише
Смех ваш глупый прекратите
Тихо в домике сидите.

Входит Волк.
Тук, тук, тук! Отворите, я ваш друг.
Попросила ваша мать вам корзинку передать.
В ней брусника, земляника, свежий мед душистый.
Эй, козлята, открывайте быстро.

1козл.
Ой, как хочется клубники, 
Меда, сладкой земляники!

2козл.
Нет, козлятам Волк не друг.
Что за гости утром вдруг?

3козл.
Прочь от наших дверей,
Уходи в лес поскорей.

Волк.
Ну, козлятушки, смотрите,
Волка не перехитрите. (уходит)

Кукушка.
Ку-ку! Ку-ку! Лесное время 9 часов.
Сейчас лисичка к вам придет
Учить вас музыке начнет.

Лиса (поет)
По тропинке лесной я бежала
Любовалась, как жизнь хороша!
Солнце ласково в небе сияло
И моя улыбалась душа.

(говорит)
Попробуйте также как я
Начать новый день с ноты "ЛЯ"

(козлята поют ноту "ля", затем песню "Сольфеджио")

Выбегает козленок.
Простите, что я на урок опоздал
Тетрадку свою очень долго искал

Лиса.
Ай,ай, ай опять опаздываешь. Иди на место.
А ну-ка, братья и сестрички
Откройте первую страничку!
Знакома вам песня такая?

Козлята.
Про козлика песню мы знаем!

(песня "Козлик" Струве)

Лиса.
Молодцы! Урок окончен, детвора!
А вам обедать уж пора.

(Лиса уходит, козлята идут в дом, входит Волк переодетый в почтальона, прислушивается)

Волк.
У козляток тихий час, постучусь-ка к ним сейчас.

Козлята.
Кто там?

Волк. 
Почта. Здесь живут Козловы?

Козлята.
Здесь!

Волк.
Все на месте, все здоровы?

Козлята.
Все!

Волк.
Вам, Козловы, телеграмма.

Козлята.
Нам её прислала мама?

Волк.
Нет, её бабуля шлёт, что она в лесу живет
Шлёт в придачу 100 рублей
Распишитесь поскорей.
 (козлята выходят, Волк хочет их поймать, Ёлки окружают его берут в круг)

1ёлка.
Шу-шу-шу, ой что знаю, что скажу!
Скоро будет здесь коза волку выколет глаза.

2ёлка.
Бить копытами начнет
В порошок его сотрет.

Волк.
Ой, позор мне волку
Заблудился в ёлках!
Не буду трогать я козлят
Побегу домой назад (убегает)

Входит Коза.
Здравствуйте, козлята, милые мои ребята!
Ваша мама пришла инструменты принесла
И ваших друзей привела.

(оркестр, танец, песня)

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), Olgica (22.11.2017)

----------


## proshka

[QUOTE=Irina_Irina;4644052]*Веселая, классная музыка к театральным постановкам Геннадия Генгуренко.*
В архиве 27 композиций.


Ирина,можно обновить ссылки?

----------


## буренкина

Уважаемые коллеги!! Где-то встречала небольшую исценировку про букву Я для детей . и не могу вспомнить, а очень бы хотелось. там и слова и прописаны все движения. может у кого -то есть!!! Помогите

----------


## nastiabar

Девочки предлагаю сценарий нашей сказки на городскую неделю театра. Это драматизация с элементами кукольного театра. Конец вы можете придумать сами. Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится в работе. Редактируйте под себя...Удачи!!!                        
САМЫЙ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ГНОМ  

Сказка по мотивам мультфильма «Самый  маленький гном»
                              Автор текста Яковчук  С.А.

(   Выходят дети и исполняют песню  «Читайте сказки детям»)

              На середину зала выходит  Сказочница

Сказ- ца:   В сказочном лесу одном
                    Жил в домишке  старом гном…
                    Был Вася маленький такой, что мимо проходил любой!
                    И сильно он переживал, 
                    Никто его не замечал!
                  ( под музыку выходит гном Вася)

Вася :         Обидно очень мне бывает, 
                    Никто меня не замечает!
                    Вот… Посмотрите…

( Под музыку выходит  Медведь) 

Вася : Добрый день!!!!

( медведь гнома не видит , оглядываясь продолжает идти.)

Медведь :     Искать малину что-то лень.. 
                       Я к пчёлкам лучше- ка  схожу!
                       Немного мёда попрошу..
                            ( Уходит.)

Вася : Вот видите …( вздыхает) 
           Медведя встретил,
          А он меня и не заметил…

( Под музыку появляется Волк .)-

Волк ( Вороне) Привет!  Ты что ли Вася?

Ворона:  Кар-Кар! Что ты, !!! Нет!!!
                 С ума ты разве , Волк, сошёл?
                 Ну где  ты Васю здесь нашёл?

Волк : Прости, Каркуша, какая жалость!
            Наверно просто показалось!!!

            ( Волк и ворона уходят)

Вася : ( вздыхая) Ну.. что я говорил?

           (Под музыку в зал заходит Коза)

Вася :        Здравствуйте!!!


Коза      (  не замечая гнома, собирает траву и цветы.) 
                 По полянку я пройдусь..
                 Травкой сочной разживусь!!!
                  ( Уходит)

Вася :       Тут внимания не найду! 
                  Ладно уж, домой пойду!

( Идёт домой на кукольную   ширму, на ней    стоит домик , возле него сидят бабушка -гном и дедушка- гном.)

 Вася :       Никому меня не видно..
                   Бабушка, мне так обидно!!!

Бабушка :  А что ты сделал для того?

Вася :         Да вообще-то ничего!

Дедушка : Ничего? Да ты бы знал
                   Как я в твои годы всем помогал!!!
                   Нильса я расколдовал, сон Белоснежки охранял!
                   Хорошее твори, мой друг! 
                   Тебя заметят все вокруг!

Вася :        А что мне делать? Кто укажет?

Бабушка : Пусть сердце тебе всё подскажет!!! 

  ( звучит фонограмма стука сердца)

Вася : ( руки сложены на сердце.)
            Ну… придётся теперь долго ждать
            Пойду я пузыри пускать!

(Садится на пенёк и пускает мыльные пузыри)

(Волк лежит под деревом , ему попадают  в глаза пузыри)

Волк : Ой, кто меня тут ослепил?
             Кто пузыри в глаза пустил?
             Поближе подойди  совсем…
             Хочу посмотреть кого я съем!!!

Вася :  Не выйдет  ничего сейчас!
            Я очень маленький для вас!

Волк ( со злостью) : Маленький?! Ты мне не друг!
                                    Ведь именно от вас всё зло вокруг!
                                    А ну… Скорее к речке отведи!!! 
                                    Глаза промыть мне помоги!
                                    Да далеко не отходи.. 
                                    Я съем тебя потом, смотри… ( грозит гному)

( Под музыку пританцовывая выходит Дюймовочка, садится возле ручья) 

(К  ручью подходит гном  Вася и волк, волк промывает глаза, замечает Дюймовочку)

Волк : Вот еда!!! Ко мне скорей!!!

Вася : Назад, назад плыви быстрей!!! ( в ужасе закрывает лицо руками)

 ( Волк хватает Дюймовочку) Вот ты  Вася какой есть
                                                      Поскорее б тебя съесть!

Вася : Она не Вася, Вася – я!!!

Дюймовочка:  Дюймовочкой зовут меня!

Волк :     А.. Знаем.. Сказку мы читали!!!
                А у крота ты убирала?

 Дюймовочка : Я.. А теперь меня прости 
                            И поскорее отпусти!!!
                            Я к принцу эльфов тороплюсь,
                            На встречу опоздать боюсь…

Волк : Так.. Тихо-тихо!!!  Принц нынче я!!!
             Убирать в доме нужно у меня!!!
             За хозяйством будешь ты следить
             И порядок наводить.. 
( Забирает Дюймовочку в мешок и под музыку  идёт по тропинке. 
 В это время появляется  мальчик-с-пальчик с  бананом. 
Волк н наступив на кожуру банана, падает)

Волк : Ходят тут всякие, гуляют
            Леса кожурой от банана загрязняют!

Мальчик-с пальчик: Гражданин! Куда спешите?
                                       Вы под ноги хоть смотрите!

Волк : Ой, а тебя как звать?

Мальчик-с-пальчик: Мальчик-с-пальчик величать!

Волк: От маленьких одна беда!!!
Ты что, огрызками кидаться?

Мальчик-с-пальчик :Привычка! Чтоб не потеряться!

Волк: Не потеряешься, поверь!
           На ужин будешь мне теперь!!!

Мальчик-с-пальчик: Но я ни в чём не виноват!!!

Вася : Да-да! Все это подтвердят!

Волк: Виной твоей есть лишь одно-
            Мне кушать хочется давно!!!

( Забирает мальчик-с-пальчик в мешок)

( Мимо пролетает Маленький Мук.)

 Маленький Мук: Остановите! Я прошу!!!

Волк: Я падал!!! Больше не хочу!!!

( Маленький Мук падает и трясёт ногами.)

Маленький Мук: Скорее меня вы поднимите
                                 И туфли-скороходы с  ног снимите

Волк: Ты кто такой?

Маленький Мук : Я- Маленький Мук!

Волк: Что? Маленький?! Ещё? Опять?
            Придётся и тебя забрать…
            Будешь в туфлях волшебных летать 
            И добычу для меня загонять
            Не будет добычи - тебя съем..
            Разлетались тут совсем!
( Уходят)

( Вася прибегает к бабушке с дедушкой)

Вася :  Дедушка! Бабушка! 
            Волк такое натворил…
            Он Дюймовочку захватил!
            Мальчика-с-пальчик поймал..
            Маленького Мука в мешок забрал…
           Что же делать? Как мне быть?

Бабушка: Надо всех освободить!

Вася: Я же маленький совсем!!!
          Волк сказал же: «Я всех съем!»

Дедушка: Ну и что! Вы вместе- сила!
                   Будет волку всё не мило..

( Волк дома сидит в кресле. Все герои перед ним.)

Волк: ( Дюймовочке)  Ты готовить будешь ужин!

Маленькому Муку:  Для добычи ты мне нужен. 

Мальчику-с-пальчик: Ты чтоб дом убрал любя…
( показывает на Дюймовочку)  А я за спецодеждой для тебя…

( Волк уходит, Вася успевает проскочить в дом.)

Вася : Так и будете сидеть?
            Молча в потолок глядеть!
            Надо делать что-то срочно!
            Волк же съест вас, это точно!

Дюймовочка: Что мы сделаем- не знаю…

Мальчик-с-пальчик: Маленькие мы- пропадаем!

Вася : Вместе мы объединимся
           Волку мы не покоримся!

( маленький Мук с Мальчиком-с-пальчик ходят туда-сюда, «думают»)

Маленький Мук: Придумать надо что-то срочно!!!

Дюймовочка: Ой, к несчастью, это точно!!! ( плачет)

Вася :  К несчастью для Волка єто, друзья!
             Послушайте, вот что придумал я!!!

( Встают в кружок, шепчуться, смеються.)

( Дюймовочка берёт зеркальце и роняет его, «разбивает», стоит грустная )

( Заходит Волк, напевая « Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик»)

Волк : На-ка вот, возьми, примерь..

Дюймовочка( печально)  Разбито зеркальце теперь…
                                              Примерьте лучше на себя..
                                             Со стороны  на платье гляну я…

Волк ( смотрит на платьице) Да я ж в него не помещусь

Маленький Мук:                   О-о-о.. Я с вами волшебным фиником делюсь!
                                                   Он рост заметно уменьшает…
                                                   И все проблемы убирает!
Волк : Ну так давай его сюда…    
( ест финик и уменьшается- ребёнок заходит за кукольную ширму, надевает на руку    куклу- волка)
                                                  Вот здорово, вот это да!!!
                                                  Давай, померяю сей час 
                                     ( примеряет фартук и чепчик)
Волк :  Ну.. как я вам?

Дюймовочка : Да просто класс!!!

Волк :                Вот то-то же… ведь молодцу
                           Любой наряд всегда к лицу!

( обращается к Маленькому Муку)
                          Теперь мне финик дай другой..
                          Чтоб вырос я опять большой…

Маленький Мук: Зачем же финик тут другой? 
                                Ты нам подходишь и такой!!! 

( накрывает маленького волка шляпой)

( Волк начинает хныкать, сопротивляться)

Вася  : А я тебя предупреждал,
             Но ты свои права качал!!!

Волк: ( вздыхает.) Предупреждал… предупреждал!!!

Вася: Ты во всех сказках проиграл!

Волк  ( Жалобно) : Вась… Меня воспитать забыли…
                                   Родители  мои-то   волки были!!!
                                   Не буду больше никогда,
                                   Прошу поверьте навсегда…
                                   Я ,честное, слово обещаю…

 Вася :     Смотри… последний раз прощаем! 
( даёт волку финик, волк его съедает и становится большим- ребёнком.)

Волк :  Спасибо, Вася! Так и быть,
             Буду с маленькими дружить…

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), krinka (30.05.2021), murra V (25.10.2016), Vassa (21.09.2021), Лилия60 (25.05.2021), Эвелинчик (12.03.2018)

----------


## Анна1981

у кого есть музыка нотки к сказке три поросенка?

----------


## вера денисенко

> про букву Я для детей . и не могу вспомнить, а очень бы хотелось. там и слова и прописаны все движения. может у кого -то есть!!! Помогит


Может это стихотворение


Буква "Я" (Борис Заходер)
Всем известно:
Буква "Я"
В азбуке
Последняя.
А известно ли кому,
Отчего и почему?
— Неизвестно?
— Неизвестно.
— Интересно?
— Интересно! -
Ну, так слушайте рассказ.
Жили в азбуке у нас
Буквы.
Жили, не тужили,
Потому что все дружили,
Где никто не ссорится,
Там и дело спорится.
Только раз
Все дело
Стало
Из-за страшного скандала:
Буква "Я"
В строку не встала,
Взбунтовалась
Буква "Я"!
— Я, -
Сказала буква "Я", -
Главная-заглавная!
Я хочу,
Чтобы повсюду
Впереди
Стояла
Я!
Не хочу стоять в ряду.
Быть желаю
На виду! -
Говорят ей:
— Встань на место! -
Отвечает: - Не пойду!
Я ведь вам не просто буква,
Я - местоимение.
Вы
В сравнении со мною -
Недоразумение!
Недоразумение -
Не более не менее!
Тут вся азбука пришла
В страшное волнение.
— Фу-ты ну-ты! -
Фыркнул Ф,
От обиды покраснев.
— Срам! -
Сердито С сказало.
В кричит:
— Воображала!
Это всякий так бы мог!
Может, я и сам - предлог! -
Проворчало П:
— Попробуй,
Потолкуй с такой особой!
— Нужен к ней подход особый, -
Вдруг промямлил Мягкий Знак.
А сердитый Твердый Знак
Молча показал кулак.
— Ти-и-ше, буквы! Стыдно, знаки! -
Закричали Гласные. -
Не хватало только драки!
А еще Согласные!
Надо раньше разобраться,
А потом уже и драться!
Мы же грамотный народ!
Буква "Я"
Сама поймет:
Разве мыслимое дело
Всюду
Я
Совать вперед?
Ведь никто в таком письме
Не поймет ни бе ни ме! -
Я
Затопало ногами:
— Не хочу водиться с вами!
Буду делать все сама!
Хватит у меня ума! -
Буквы тут переглянулись,
Все - буквально! - улыбнулись,
И ответил дружный хор:
— Хорошо,
Идем на спор:
Если сможешь
В одиночку
Написать
Хотя бы строчку, -
Правда,
Стало быть,
Твоя!
— Чтобы я
Да не сумела,
Я ж не кто-нибудь,
А Я!
...Буква "Я" взялась за дело:
Целый час она
Пыхтела,
И кряхтела,
И потела, -
Написать она сумела
Только
"...яяяяя!"
Как зальется буква "X":
— Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха! -
О
От смеха покатилось!
А
За голову схватилось.
Б
Схватилось за живот...
Буква "Я"
Сперва крепилась,
А потом как заревет:
— Я, ребята, виновата!
Признаю
Вину свою!
Я согласна встать, ребята,
Даже сзади
Буквы "Ю"!
— Что ж, - решил весь алфавит, -
Если хочет - пусть стоит!
Дело ведь совсем не в месте.
Дело в том, что все мы - вместе!
В том, чтоб все -
От А до Я -
Жили, как одна семья!
x x x
Буква "Я"
Всегда была
Всем и каждому мила.
Но советуем, друзья,
Помнить место
Буквы "Я"!

----------

alla-mus (08.06.2021), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## Anytka-80

Сценарий "Дюймовочки"
http://yadi.sk/d/vDhkW2-rFbHEM

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), finocka (11.01.2021), krinka (30.05.2021), Добронрава (17.06.2021), Лилия60 (25.05.2021)

----------


## nat25

NilaI
ПРОШУ ОЧЕНЬ обновить ссылки - они не рабочие
Кошкин Дом  Спасибо

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Сценарий дюймовочкиhttp://yadi.sk/d/vDhkW2-rFbHEM


Пожалуйста, поделитесь музыкой к сказке, если есть конечно!  :Tender:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Сценарий дюймовочкиhttp://yadi.sk/d/vDhkW2-rFbHEM


спасибо большое)))) а где можно найти тексты песен: Крота,Дюймовки,мыши и минуса или плюсовки к ним?

----------


## lipa29

> Музыкально - театрализованное представление по "Детскому альбому" Чайковского
> 
> Очень прошу, обновите еще раз ссылку.



Сценарий составляла на основе сценария из "Музыкального руководителя", 2004 г. выпуска.

https://yadi.sk/i/OS2sMLr9bmHLA

----------

galyamul (06.07.2021), mara400 (29.12.2019), p.natalka (07.04.2019), Skania (15.01.2016), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), Vassa (21.09.2021), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), вера денисенко (12.12.2015), Иннусик (30.10.2017), краля (27.08.2020), Ладога (23.12.2015), Лилия60 (25.05.2021)

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки откликнитесь пожалуйста кто ставил Дюймовочку....очень надо....нужны минуса и тексты песен героев....пусть не всех героев....очень буду вам благодарна за помощь)))) просто те кто выставлял свои сценарии там написано,например песня Мыши....а не текста Мыши ни минуса нет....

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> lipa29


 Спасибо, что не оставили просьбу без внимания.

----------


## annova

Предлагаю сценарий театральной постановки "Колобок" - может, кому пригодится!
СЦЕНАРИЙ ТЕАТРАЛЬНОЙ ПОСТАНОВКИ 
по мотивам сказки «КОЛОБОК».
Музыкальный руководитель: Аверина А. А
2014 год.
Звучит народная музыка, выходит рассказчица
Рассказчица: Бабка с дедкою вдвоем
Жили в домике своем.
И сказать о них нам нужно:
Жили вместе они дружно.
Вот зима уже проходит,
А еды запас выходит. 
Хоть весна стучится в дверь,
В доме голодно теперь. 
На печи они сидят, О еде лишь говорят
Во время рассказа выходят дед и бабка. 
Дед наигрывает на балалайке, бабка перебирает посуду.
Бабка: Ой, дед, кончились все запасы. Нет ни хлеба, ни сыра, ни колбасы, ни мяса. 
Дед: Да ну?!
Бабка: Угу!
Дед: откладывая балалайку: Вот те раз! Колобка бы сейчас! По амбару пометем?
Бабка: Пометем!
Дед: По сусекам поскребем?
Бабка:  поскребем!
Дед надевает очки, заглядывает на полки, достает продукты.
Дед: Я сметану нашел! Да и масло нашел! 
Бабка:  Колобок?

Дед: Колобок.

Бабка:  Испечем?

Дед: Испечем.
Старики стряпают, напевая
Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой
Дружно работают вместе,
Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой
Оба измазаны в тесте…
Старики сажают колобка в печь. Ждут, когда испечется. Дед в это
время снова берет балалайку, наигрывает «Калинку». Бабка достает
из печи колобок, Выносит на крыльцо. 

Бабка
Вот смотри-ка с пылу с жару.
Скоро сядем к самовару
И, как водится, вдвоем
С колобком чайку попьем.
Дед хочет его взять, но обжигается.

Дед: 
Ай!

Бабка:
Ты руки не тяни,
Пригодятся нам они.
Подожди еще малечко,
Пусть постынет на крылечке.
Мы ж, пока он спустит жар,
Подогреем самовар.

Бабка уходит, дед берет балалайку, наигрывает « Калинку – малинку». Колобок, приплясывая, спрыгивает с окошка, дед жестом зовет бабку – она как - раз заходит с самоваром – оба качают головой, 
Бабка (изумленно)
Дед, смотри, он укатился,
С нами даже не простился!

Дед (сокрушенно)
А все ты! Мол, посиди,
Подожди да подожди.
Вот, остались без обеда!

Бабка: 
Может быть, пойдем по следу?

Дед
Полно, бабка, не шути,
Колобка нам не найти!

Бабка (причитая)
Эх, дедочек мой, дедочек,
Укатился колобочек,
Сколько лет с тобой живем –
Все вдвоем, да все вдвоем…
Нет ни дочки, ни сынка.

Дед:
Да не уж-то Колобка
Хочешь ты усыновить?

Бабка (вздыхая)
Может быть, дед, может быть!
Он ведь только что родился.
Ах, зачем он укатился?!
И куда теперь пойдет?
Пропадет он, пропадет!

Дед: Да уж, вышел бойкий слишком!

Бабка: Ох, хлебнет беды мальчишка.
Воротился бы домой
Колобок, сыночек мой!
А все ты! У, бессердечный!

Дед: Что ж меня ты пилишь вечно?
Нет моей ни в чем вины.
Бабка, испеки блины!

Дед с бабкой уходят, появляется декорация весеннего леса (презентация) 
Под песню «А нам все равно!»  появляется заяц. Заяц только что надергал морковки в деревенском огороде. Достает ее из-за пазухи, собирается пообедать. Выкатывается Колобок. Он приплясывает, идет спиной на Зайца. Столкновение. Заяц от ужаса замирает, потом падает в обморок. Колобок рассматривает Зайца. Берет одну его лапу, поднимает, отпускает – она безжизненно падает. Вторую - то же самое.
Берет морковь, рассматривает её. Заяц моментально оживает, торопливо начинает собирать морковь, пряча её за пазуху, отбирает её у Колобка.

Заяц: Т-ты о-откуда шустрый взялся,
Аль не знаешь, здесь опасно!
Лиса хитрая здесь бродит,
Вокруг лапки всех обводит.

Колобок: Не боюсь я никого:
Ни тебя и ни её.
Послушай лучше мою песенку!  Поет на мотив «Голубой вагон»
Катится, катится колобок весело, 
Мне погулять в лесу очень хорошо!
Каждому, каждому пропою песенку,
Как я от бабушки с дедушкой ушел! Убегает
Заяц: Уфол,  уфол. И я пофол, а то как бы кто
не прифол.
Заяц, прижимая морковку, уходит. 
Выходит старый Волк с подушкой. Начинает петь:

Волк: Здесь в лесу колбасу днем с огнем не сыщешь.
Ни телят, ни козлят – волку нету пищи!
Подвело мне живот, не в порядке нервы!
Как лиса здесь живет? Может, ест консервы? 

Вздыхает, смотрит — где бы прилечь, отдохнуть. Взбивает подушку, ложится. Слышен его храп.
Выбегают дети в костюмах цветов и бабочек. Исполняется танцевальная миниатюра «Бабочки – цветочки», появляется колобок, все разбегаются.
Колобок видит спящего Волка. Срывает травинку, начинает щекотать ему нос, при этом жужжит как муха. Волк, не открывая глаз, пытается отмахнуться. Принюхивается. Начинает петь, притворяясь, что спит (На мотив «Разговор со счастьем»)
Волк: Вдруг как в сказке, нос мне помог:
Чую ясно – здесь колобок! 
Свежий, вкусный, вот это да! 
Значит волку будет еда! (резко подскакивает, колобок пугается, отбегает в сторону, волк  в угрожающей позе движется к колобку)
Колобок: (поет, пятясь назад)
Ах, укатился я
От бабушки с дедушкой,
Да и от зайчика
Смог я убежать.
Волк, ты не ешь меня – 
Это невежливо!
Может быть, встретимся
Мы с тобой опять! Убегает, Волк, растерянно, убегает в другую сторону.
Выходят дети в костюмах пчелок. Исполняется танец «Пчелки».
Колобок появляется – пчелы разбегаются.
Выходит медведь.
Медведь. Я – хозяин здесь в лесу, я корзиночку несу,
Собираю для себя дикий мед, (увидел колобка)
Это кто сюда пришел?
Кто пугает диких пчел?! Ух, кому – то от меня попадет!
Колобок начинает пятится.
Медведь. Да не бойся ты меня! 
Просто обожает с медом пышки
Кушать косолапый мишка.
Ты же свеженький совсем!..
Погоди,.. тебя я съем! 

Колобок: (поет, пятясь назад)
Ах, укатился я
От бабушки с дедушкой,
От зайца и волка 
Смог я убежать.
Мишка, не ешь меня – 
Это невежливо!
Может быть, встретимся
Мы с тобой опять!
Медведь, приплясывая, подходит к колобку, хватает его, Колобок начинает щекотить медведя – тот смеется и отпускает колобка, колобок убегает.
Медведь. Развеселил – и был таков! Ну счастливо! Будь здоров! Машет колобку, уходит.
Колобок появляется снова. 
Колобок: Ушёл, ушёл, ушёл, ушёл.
Слышится чья-то песня. Колобок прислушивается, прячется. Вхо-
дит Лиса. Делает начёс, душится, любуется на себя в зеркало.

Лиса (поёт на мотив «О, Париж»): 
Ах, как я хороша,
Смотрите не дыша.
Смотрите все внимательно:
Хожу я неспеша,
Хитра я и умна.
О, как я обаятельна,
Какие лапки, пушистый хвост,
Такого не найдете вы.
И сладко-нежный голосок.
А-а-а-а!
Нет, не споёте вы!

Колобок (вылезая из кустов):
Ой, лисица! Вот так диво!
И нарядна, и красива,
Не узнала чтоль меня?
Колобок я, глянь сюда!
Колобок, приплясывая, поёт «Калинку», идёт вприсядку вокруг Лисы.
Лиса аплодирует ему.

Лиса: Это что за парнишка? Видно, чей-то сынишка. 
А шустрый, а гладкий, а голосок-то какой сладкий!
Спой еще песенку, вот станет весело!

Колобок: Ах ты лисонька, рыжехвостая, не обманешь ли меня, хитроносая?!
А то знаю я тебя: Сядь поближе, а то я слышу плохо – а потом я твоим ужином стану! 
Лиса: Миленький колобок! Тебе совсем не надо меня бояться! Я мучное есть перестала, особенно после 6–ти! Садится на пенек, приглашает жестом колобка сесть рядом с собой. Колобок присаживается, насинает петь «Калинку – малинку», лиса ему подпевает, затем, приплясывая, встает, берет ленточку, обматывает колобка. 
Лиса во время пения готовится к ужину: салфетка — за воротник,
нож, вилка, тарелка, фартучек.
Лиса: Кто на лесть обычно падкий,
Тот – обед мой сладкий - сладкий! 

Колобок: А1 Обманула!!! Вот хитрая! Помогите! Спасите!
Лиса: Кричи – кричи, все равно никто не услышит!
Вбегают собачки, танцуют «Собачий вальс», Входит Дед, за ним Бабка:

Дед: Вот так оказия! Это что за безобразие? Ах ты, рыжая плутовка, как обманываешь ловко! Обращаясь к собачкам: « А ну фас!»

Лиса, застигнутая врасплох, крутится, быстро закидывает столовые приборы в сумочку, с Колобка, снимает веревку, убегает.

Дед: Ну, а ты, глупец, песни петь лишь молодец.

Бабка: Лесть Лисицыну послушал и попал ты к ней на ужин.

Дед: Ну, домой теперь пойдешь?

Колобок: Пойду.

Дед: В лес без спроса не уйдешь?

Колобок: Не уйду. 
Не уйду никогда,
Буду скромным всегда
И послушным всегда.
Вот и сказочка вся!

Все участники выходят, исполняется «Танец дружбы» 

Участники:
Дед
Бабка
Колобок
Заяц
Волк
Лиса
Медведь
Бабочки – цветочки
Пчелки
Собачки
Рассказчица

----------

tvelen (18.05.2016), нутя (31.10.2016), Татиана 65 (30.10.2018)

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Музыкальная сказка "Пряничный человечек", спасибо автору с форума, ставили на новый год со своими досочинениями. 
 Ровно в полночь:  динь-дон –
Раздается тихий звон.
Это сказка к нам приходит,
Хороводы тихо водит.

Вслед за сказкой интересной	
В край отправимся лесной,
Неисхоженной дорожкой,
Незнакомой стороной.
Сидят бабка и дед
Ведущий:	Зима – чудесная пора,
Вот и декабрь у двора.
Домик, усыпанный снегом стоит,
В камине жаркий огонек горит.
Дед и баба дружно жили,
Звонки песни выводили.

Месит Баба тесто и поёт:
Тесто я месила, масло добавляла.
Выбилась из сил я, ох, как я устала.
Дед бросает дрова в камин

Дед:	Моя помощь тебе нужна, жена?

Баба:	Конечно, дорогой, даже очень нужна

Лепят и приговаривают

Баба:	Сделаем шарик – это головка,

Дед:	Ай да жена! Получилось как ловко!

Баба:	Ротик – клубничка,
Глазки – вишенки,

Дед:	Ай, молодец, как здорово вышло!

Баба:	Вот туловище,
Ручки, ножки – все как у человечка,
Дед:	Ну, сажай на лопату
И понесем его к печке.
Ой, забыл! Трубу не чистил, надо звать нам трубочистов.
Танец "Трубочист"

Несут, ставят в печь

Баба:	Последим за временем, (достает будильник)
Чтоб все было в порядке,
И к обеду нам на радость
Десерт будет сладкий.
Игра «Часики»

Звонит будильник
Достают пряничного человечка из печи

Баба:	Вот и готов наш пряничек.
Дед: Положим на окошко,
Чтобы поостыл немножко.
Кладут на окно. Дед и Баба засыпают.
Выскакивает Пряничный человечек (ребенок)
Пряничный человечек: До чего же я хорош.
Вряд ли лучше где найдёшь!
Не хочу я, как конфета, к чаю подан быть для деда!
Надо что-то делать срочно! (думает) 
Убегать мне надо! Точно! (Убегает)

Дед:	Пряничный человечек, ты куда?

Баба:	Вот несчастье, вот беда!

Дед:	Сейчас тебя я ухвачу!

Пряник:	Прогуляться я хочу!
Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
Напрасно время тратишь!


Ведущий:	Пряник прыгнул в окошко,
Побежал по снежку на дорожке,
По сторонам посмотрел
И песню веселую запел

Песня Пряничного человечка

 Ведущий:	Пряничный человечек бежал, не скучал,
Вот и розовую свинку повстречал

Свинка: Я розовая свинка,
Гуляю, где хочу.
Уйди с моей тропинки,
Тебя я проглочу. 
	Ой, Пряничный человечек!
 Откуда ты такой пригожий и ароматный взялся?
Смогу тебя поймать,
Даже не думай убегать 
Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
Напрасно время тратишь!
Вед: Наш Пряничек убежал, 
И на лесной тропинке зайца повстречал.

Появляется Заяц
Песня Зайца.

Заяц:	Ой, Пряничный человечек!
 Смогу тебя поймать,
Даже не думай убегать.

Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
Напрасно время тратишь!


Ведущий:	Убежал наш Пряничек туда,
Где и не был никогда,
Он бежал, не скучал,
Вот медведя повстречал

Выходит Медведь
Песня Медведя


Медведь:	Ух ты! Вот это да! Пряничный человечек!
Бывают пряники сахарные,
Мятные или на меду,
Они душистые и ароматные,
Сейчас я есть тебя начну!

Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
Напрасно время тратишь!


Ведущий:	Мчался медведь сквозь чащу,
Быстро и долго бежал,
Но человечка пряничного
Так и не догнал.
Зато на полянке
встретились ему лесные музыканты.
Эй, музыканты, скорей выбегайте, 
Зимнюю песенку вы нам поиграйте!
Оркестр "Оркестр для ЗИМЫ"(МЛ. ГР.)
Ведущий: Пряничный человечек попрощался с лесными музыкантами и побежал дальше.
По дорожке песню свою пел,
Пока на дровосека вдруг не налетел.

Песня Дровосека

Дровосек:	Как пряниками пахнет,
Ай да жена!
Побаловать сладким
Надумала меня она!
Нет! Одни хлебные крошки

Появляется Пряник

Дровосек: Стой, стой!

Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
Напрасно время тратишь!

Убегают
Ведущий:	С дровосеком попрощался,
Дальше в дорогу собрался,
Ждал, что будут чудеса,
А из-за березки вышла лиса!

Песня Лисы
Появляется Пряник

Лиса:	Пряник, не бойся,
Я тебя не съем!

Пряник:	Тогда ждете меня вы зачем?

Лиса:	Тучи в небе, гремит гром,
Спрячемся вместе под ёлочкой лесной!

Танец Рок-н-ролл (ритмическая игра)

Пряник:	Не верю я сладким речам,
Что-то нужно, госпожа лисица,
От пряничного человечка вам!

Лиса:	Не люблю я сладкого
И ты мне не нужен,
Жареную курочку ем я на ужин!
Не собираюсь тебя есть,
Через реку перевезу,
А то размокнешь весь!

Театр тантамаресок
Пряник садится на хвост к лисе

Ведущий:	Сел лисе на хвост пряник!
Как он ловок!
Как он смел!
Даже весело и звонко
Свою песенку запел!

Песня Пряничного человечка (повторение)

Пряник:	Не брызгайся, лисичка, вдруг в воду упадем!

Лиса:	Ты двигайся на спинку и дальше поплывем!

Ведущий:	Подвинулся пряник на спину лисе.

Пряник:	Ой, как неудобно,
Сейчас я утону,
Просто как камень
Пойду я ко дну!

Лиса:	Ах ты капризный пряник,
Вот горе мне с тобой!
Садись ко мне на носик,
Да песню свою спой!

Пряник:	Не верю я лисице,
Лучше к дедушке и бабушке  вернусь, 
Чтоб петь и веселиться!
Ну что ж, скорее в путь!
Убегает


Кругом одни лишь ели!
Куда же я попал?
Нельзя сидеть без дела
Иначе, я пропал!
Фея: Небо ярко заискрилось
С неба звездочка скатилась.
С самой высоты небес,
Озарив, дремучий лес.
Выход и песенка Звёздочки.
Пряник: Ой! Кто ты такая?
Серебряная, золотая…
Звёздочка: Я звёздочка небесная
Луны и солнца дочь…
Тебе, мой друг, отвечу я,
Смогу в нужде помочь!
Взмахну я звёздной палочкой,
Возьму снежка чуть-чуть,
И стая снежных бабочек тебе укажет путь.
Снежинка.        - Снежиночки-подружки, скорее полетим
Укроем белым снегом тропинку к дому мы.

                                     ТАНЕЦ «СНЕЖНЫЕ БАБОЧКИ»



Ведущий: Осталась лисичка одна и заплакала. 
А ведь скоро праздник – Новый год! А она одна, вся замерзла от воды ледяной. Не с кем ей петь и веселиться, где  найти друзей? 
Но что я слышу? Чудеса! Раздаются голоса! В новогоднем поезде друзья к лисе спешат, чтоб петь и веселиться и Новый год встречать!

Выходят все герои.
Мы говорим-------------С Новым годом!
Дружно кричим--------------Поздравляем!
Вместе начнем---------С Новым годом!
Дружно споем-----------------Поздравляем!
Нам хорошо------------
Крикнем еще------------------
Все пропоем------------
Праздника ждем--------------

Припев.
Чудный праздник Новый год
Нас встречать он всех зовет
Без улыбок в этот день никак нельзя!
Всем приветы мы пошлем,
Потанцуем и споем,
Собрались здесь настоящие друзья!

----------


## Шпить Светлана

> Сценарий составляла на основе сценария из "Музыкального руководителя", 2004 г. выпуска.
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/OS2sMLr9bmHLA


Очень интересный сценарий! Спасибо за помощь!

----------

Светлана Богатырева (25.08.2019), Эвелинчик (12.03.2018)

----------


## Озма

> Пожалуйста, обновила 
> * "Кошкин дом"*  
> Музыка  http://files.mail.ru/2D93B4B4A6644EFB848E557345A369E5


Простите, а можно обновить ссылку на музыку спектакля "Кошкин дом" еще раз! Спасибо!

----------


## Ледок

Дети-зрители с большим удовольствием принимают участие в действии спектакля. 
Вот такой у меня получилась сказка *`Репка`*. (Частично использовала материал из книги Л. Поляк `Театр сказок`) Музыкальный материал можно использовать по своему желанию. 

http://yadi.sk/i/G5RfqweYhQJ6L

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), galyamul (06.07.2021), krinka (30.05.2021), m-diana-2007 (03.02.2022), murra V (25.10.2016), Shamanaika (06.10.2016), Skania (15.01.2016), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), viculy (25.10.2017), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), вера денисенко (12.12.2015), Добронрава (17.06.2021), краля (27.08.2020), Ларонька (22.06.2021), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), Симка (11.09.2021)

----------


## Ледок

Вот такой вариант  музыкального материала к сказке  _"Репка"_

https://yadi.sk/d/YmeEcC_AhdSoi

Огромное спасибо всем, чьими материалами воспользовалась.

----------

alla-mus (08.06.2021), AntonAsa (01.01.2018), elis673 (07.06.2021), galyamul (06.07.2021), krinka (30.05.2021), Liko (27.04.2017), linker_59 (24.05.2021), m-diana-2007 (03.02.2022), murra V (25.10.2016), olgineza (11.01.2018), septima (16.01.2016), Skania (15.01.2016), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), viculy (25.10.2017), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), вера денисенко (12.12.2015), герана (10.03.2016), Добронрава (17.06.2021), краля (27.08.2020), Ларонька (22.06.2021), Лилия60 (25.05.2021), Любовь Коробко (05.09.2022), Секретинья (10.02.2017), Симка (11.09.2021), Ярик (17.07.2021)

----------


## Olga 58

Ледок, спасибо за "Репку". Интересный спектакль получился. Обязательно покажу детям.

----------


## Anytka-80

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь музыкой к сказке, если есть конечно!


Дюймовочка
https://yadi.sk/d/XoM0K2yKFb8ZR

----------

alla-mus (08.06.2021), elis673 (07.06.2021), finocka (11.01.2021), krinka (30.05.2021), natali64 (26.09.2019), Nich Tanya (28.06.2020), Skania (13.12.2017), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), Vassa (21.09.2021), Гриценко (02.04.2017), Добронрава (17.06.2021), Ларонька (22.06.2021), Лилия Разаковна (04.01.2018), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), окси 777 (26.10.2016), Секретинья (10.02.2017), Элиса (10.04.2016)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Дюймовочка


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2dPU/jTGyrvhDE музыка

----------

elis673 (07.06.2021), elka (03.06.2021), finocka (11.01.2021), krinka (30.05.2021), Petavla (26.08.2017), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), Vassa (21.09.2021), zilena (13.10.2017), Гриценко (02.04.2017), Ладога (01.04.2016), Ларонька (22.06.2021), Лилия Разаковна (04.01.2018), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), окси 777 (26.10.2016), Секретинья (21.07.2017), Элиса (10.04.2016)

----------


## motiv-sveta@yandex.ru

Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень понравилась ваша постановка. Можно вас попросить поделиться нотами песен. Заранее спасибо. С уважением, Светлана. Моя электронка: motiv-sveta@yandex.ru

----------


## nasulkechka

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста своей сказкой "Коза-Дереза" (сценарий и музыка) , не получается скачать. Мой электронный адрес : selavi.09@mail.ru 
              Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Туся

Ставили со средней группой сказку В.Даля "Девочка Снегурочка"   https://ok.ru/video/3054482950732

----------

alla-mus (08.06.2021), Лилия60 (25.05.2021), Натаiша (24.05.2021)

----------


## НИрина

Муз. сказка М. Магиденко "Курочка - Ряба"
Ряба_М. Магиденко.docx

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

annapenko (27.06.2021), finocka (26.06.2021), krinka (14.06.2021), m-diana-2007 (03.02.2022), mara400 (23.06.2021), буссоница (13.06.2021), Кешка (25.06.2021), Ларонька (22.06.2021), наталья попова (25.06.2021), Ольха (04.10.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (13.06.2021), Февралька (10.10.2022)

----------


## Кешка

как открыть ссылку?

----------

